# Fallas típicas resueltas en televisores (No hacer consultas aquí)



## teopter09

Abro este tema ya que soy un principiante y no tengo mucha experiencia en reparación de televisores 
y me cuesta mucho encontrar las fallas, en fin mi idea es que se colabore mediante este hilo subiendo los conocidos manuales de fallas típicas en televisores y así poder armar una biblioteca de consulta.

Les comparto una guía de fallas y soluciones en televisores.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por su participación.


----------



## luisgrillo

Tengo un televisor sony el cual tiene la siguiente falla.

Cuando lo prendes se escucha y sintoniza bien los canales (solo en sonido) y la pantalla se ve puro ruido (los puntos negros y blancos aleatorios). y cuando le cambio de canal, se ve pero de color verde luego de unos 15 segundos se pone rojo y como a los 3 segundos vuelve el ruido. 

Que podrá ser?


----------



## teopter09

Fíjate si como decís anda bien el sonido pero no se ve la imagen es posible que este reventado algun capacitor cerca del area vertical u horizontal, revisa bien porque debe ser eso. Espero que te ayude no tengo mucha experiencia por eso abri este tema, pero en lo poco que arreglado por lo que me decis en eso casos he tenido que cambiar algunos capacitores y luego anduvo bien.

Que tengas suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

LuisGrillo , no será la etapa intermedia después que separa FI de audio ?

Fijate eso !

¿Probaste de entrarle audio y video? 

Saludos !


----------



## luisgrillo

DOSMETROS:

Checare las entradas A/V, no se me habia ocurrido .
lo malo que el televisor esta con mi suegra.

teopter09. tambien checare los capacitores haber si no hay alguno dañado por hay.


----------



## drekc

Estoy tomando un curso de electrónica en una escuela muy reconocida en mexico df, estoy en 2° semestre y en este semestre estoy viendo todo lo relacionado con los televisores (trc, lcd, plasma, led tv y retroproyeccion)

Soy nueva en este foro y de verdad quiero aportar.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

No sé si es adeucado preguntar lo que quiero preguntar en este hilo pero como el titulo es "Fallas tipicas en televisores"...

Tengo un televisor que los canales de antena se subexponen con el AV1(aqui al menos se le llama así. Es el canal para ver la television de pago por satelite), aparte se ven unas rayas horizontales que da el efecto optico de que se mueven.. Es decir, ves canales de satelite y de fondo (si te fijas se ve, sobretodo cuando hay imagenes de color oscuro) se puede ver un canal en concreto que ni siquiera sé cual es, pero siempre es el mismo, y las rayas si no recuerdo mal, siempre se ven, pero son muy tenues, hay que fijarse mucho para verla o que haya un color oscuro en la imagen..

Gracias.
Saludos.
P.D: no es un aporte pero puede servir para una respuesta que si lo sea.


----------



## marchenko

hola
soy nuevo en esto y como no se como crear un foro decidi preguntar aqui haber si me pueden ayudar

es sobre un tv hyunday modelo: hepi-21t3a 
el tv no da video ni sonido, lo unico que aparecen son los caracteres, le cambie la memoria pero siguio igual, le pongo el menu y a un  lado salen unas letras chinas y a la derecha sale el numero 80 
alguien sabe como puedo desbloquearlo?

muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## eLBARDOS

Que tal! 

Mira intenta con esto; presiona RECALL Y VOL- en el control remoto, simultáneamente. Para desplazarse en el los Sub-menues Factory, Balance B/W y Adjust,  presiona de nuevo RECALL en el C/R Remoto y VOL- en el TV simultaneamente. Seleccionar Parametro CH+/-, y para ajustar valor: Vol+/-. Para guardar los cambios, MUTE en el remoto. Espero que te ayudé es para la mayoria de los televisores chinos.


----------



## marchenko

muchas gracias a elbardos.
ya solucione el problema, pero tengo otra pregunta sobre otro tv marca sharp
entre al modo de servicio y al salir instantaneamente de este el tv quedo sin volumen
y ya le movi todos los parametros y sigue sin sonido alguien sabe que puedo hacer?


----------



## drekc

marchenko, dinos como resolviste el problema del televisor chino, y acerca de tu nuevo problema si no hay sonido habría que revisar los parámetros en el modo de servicio y menú de ajustes del televisor sharp, en caso que se encuentren bien hay que checar el amplificador de audio, trazando e inyectando señales, también hay que revisar  los elementos al rededor del CI, así podras verificar si se encuentra en buenas condiciones.
saludos!!!

Una pregunta, tengo una televisión que se ve de color verde, ya mande los 3 cátodos de color que se encuentran en la placa del yugo a tierra y no queda, que podría ser??


----------



## jorge morales

cada cátodo tiene un transistor amplificador de color, habría que probar el que amplifica el color verde, si se esta  polarizando bien, a traves de una resistencia, si no mal recuerdo es de 15k o 18k a 2w, a veces cambia de valor, así también verifica el transistor de salida de color, algunos chasises lo traen en la placa principal, en otros están en la placa de la base del cinescopio ,nos comentas como te fue, suerte.


----------



## LM380

drekc dijo:


> Una pregunta, tengo una televisión que se ve de color verde, ya mande los 3 cátodos de color que se encuentran en la placa del yugo a tierra y no queda, que podría ser??


Al enviar a Tierra, uno a la vez, los cátodos; si la pantalla está funcionando bien tendría que iluminarse del color correspondiente y hacerlo con intensidades similares con cada color. Si esto es correcto te concentras en el circuito de los Amplificadores, como comenta Jorge Morales.


----------



## superhouse

Dreck:  Existe una falla muy común que les pasa a las pantallas, internamente los cátodos se ponen en corto con con el filamento y esto ocasiona que la pantalla se vea de un solo color,  para salir de esta duda: corta los cables que alimentan el filamento e ingeniatelas para alimentarlo con un transformadorcito que te de de 6 a 8 volts .  Con esto se trata de que el filamento quede aislado del chasis ya que uno de los cables es tierra. Enciende tu tv. y si con esto se soluciona el problema te quedan 3 cosas por hacer:  1= acoplarle el transformadorcito a la tv
                          2=o con alambre de cobre enrollarle 3 vueltas al fly back y de ahí sacar el voltaje para el filamento.
                           3=con un chateador quitarle el corto o cambiar la pantalla.
     claro que todo esto se haría , como dicen los compañeros cuando ya checaste 
     los componentes relacionados a la falla.

     pd:  esto sucede porque uno de los cables que alimenta el filamento viene de tierra
           del chasis y posiblemente se puso el cátodo del verde en corto al filamento
           y , lógico es como si pusieras el "verde "  a tierra.
            A ver si me explique bien


----------



## drekc

ooola! 
que crees? el problema lo tenia con una soldadura fria en el CI de video, el que esta en la base del yugo, de todas formas agradesco tus recomendaciones por si me pasa algo similar despues... gracias y saludos!!


----------



## drekc

Hola buen dia compañeros!!!

Tengo una duda espero me puedan ayudar: resulta que me llego una TV phillips de 29" la cual venia con problemas de sintonizador, lave la tarjeta con alcohol isopropilico resolde soldaduras y al momento de encender "tomala" ya no prendió solo se ven 4 lineas en la parte superior de la pantalla a lo largo en forma horizontal de colores azul,rojo, verde, amarillo. 

Hice todas las pruebas de rigor (horizontal, vertical, yugo, str,)  y tanto voltajes como señales de osciloscopio están bien. 

En mi desesperación hasta cambie la eeprom y nada,  resulta que de buenas a primeras se me ocurrio cambiar el cinescopio phillips por uno mas pequeño de 23 ó 24" no recuerdo bien... y resulta que la TV prendió excelentemente bien, entonces dije: no pss esta mal el cinescopio, lleve a que me lo revivieran con un reactivador de cinescopios, lo traje lo conecte y que creen??? ............NADA!  el TV sigue sin encender, HELP ME!!  no se que mas hacer, como es que con un cinescopio diferente  prende y con el original nadaaa, QUE PUEDE SER?????

De antemano agradezco su atención.


----------



## luisanton

Ante todo saludos soy nuevo en esta comunidad. Primero tienes que tener claro que con los TV, monitores que son CRT manejan altas tensiones que podrían ocasionarte daños serios. Con respecto a tu pregunta hay una cadena a seguir:

1. Para comenzar revisión del cable a la cual enchufas la tv continuidad si es posible desde la placa base.
2. Observar si tiene Fusibles. De tenerlos revisalos con un tester para medir continuidad.
3. De tener las dos primeras buenas, verificar que tipo de rectificación tiene tu tv. 
Por los síntomas que mencionas tienes un problema en la parte de potencia. Verifica esas sugerencias y dinos como te fue para sugerir otras. 

Recuerda que hay solución.


----------



## armentatron

que onda compañeros, les escribo porque tengo una duda sobre una television marca daewoo que no enciende, o sea que cuando la conecto a voltaje de linea la television empieza a hacer un ruido similar a un grillo, y presiono el boton de encendido y no pasa nada, la estuve revisando y creo que es un transformador (esta marcado como TSM-4242B5) pero no estoy 100% seguro de que sea eso, ustedes que opinan ? , les ha pasado algo similar ??


----------



## luisanton

Saludos Armentatron. Por lo que comentas de la falla ese sonido es provocado por el Flyback es lo mas seguro. Lo que te puedo sugerir es que tengas cuidado con ese dispositivo. Vamos a la acción aqui debe existir un foro sobre Flyback que se relacione con teoria te anexo una dirección sobre una tabla, la otra direccion es el manual técnico del Tv que manejas eso te puede ayudar mucho en cuanto a las mediciones en la pagina 11 te indica todo el diagrama y el componentes que mencionas es el Flyback. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/flay-back-monitor-samsung-syncmaster-17glsi-10052/

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## diego nielsen

hola, yo tmb tengo un problema con un tele PROTECH, el tema es que funciona todo de 10, solo que al encenderlo abre el horizontal y el vertical no, lo que queda es una linea de unos cinco mm a lo ancho de toda la pantalla justo en el centro... a veces abre solo el vertical al cabo de unos minutos y sino con unos golpes en el chasis se acomoda.... donde tendria que empezar a buscar la falla ?


----------



## luisanton

Saludos Diego, por lo que mencionas tienes que realizar revision de los condensadores electroliticos no son muy grandes , posiblemente se encuentren en corto o algunos puede estar ocasionando problemas que es lo que mencionas.


----------



## diego nielsen

ok, luis, muchas gracias, lo reviso y te comento.. debe ser los electroliticos de la etapa vertical lo que me indicas.. cierto? bueno saludos y feliz 2010 !!!


----------



## luisanton

Bien diego, lo que comentas es cierto revisa bien, cambialos todos si es posible. Si lo cambias y continua el problema informa. Pero te recomiendo que los cambies todos.


----------



## NEO101

Buenas, cómo andan?

Les cuento que si bien soy Técnico Electrónico, me dedico a Sistemas (soy Analista Programador), sin embargo hago cosas de electrónica como hobby, aunque no tengo mucha expericencia en lo que es reparación.
Voy al grano:

Tengo un Sony Trinitron kv *29xtr1* que no enciende y hace un zumbido.
Lo enchufo a los 220v y lo prendo con el botón principal (el que hace que quede en Standby). El desmagnetizador se escucha que pega el golpe, pero no prende el LED de Standby (y obvio no se puede prender la TV). No prende el tubo, ni el audio, etc.
Mi suposición es que algo está mal y alguna protección evita que arranque la fuente, pero me faltan algunos conocimientos (y sobre todo práctica) para darme cuenta de dónde sale el zumbido. Es agudo (diría que es mayor de 5000Hz, pero no me atrevería a asegurar que sean los 15000Hz del FlyBack).

Mis preguntas serían, más o menos, las siguentes:
El zumbido solo lo puede hacer el flyback o bien puede llegar a "zumbar" un itegrado/híbrido que está en un disipador, cerca del flyback? (por lo cual no logro determinar quién zumba).
También estuve releyendo un poco sobre TV, y veo que el FlyBack puede tener bobinados adicionales que se usan para obtener otras tensiones de la fuente, lo cual me complica el panorama.

Este fin de semana estaré desarmándolo y limpiándolo y tratando de descubrir la falla, por lo cual posteé ahora para tener alguna idea adicional de por dónde empezar (digamos, chequeos iniciales, de lo fácil a lo complejo).

Desde ya, agradecidísimo de antemano y espero lograr solucionarlo, en cuyo caso dejaré todo detallado aquí para que otro pueda aprovecharlo.

Adicionalmente, me resultó hasta ahora imposible conseguir el diagrama del mismo :enfadado:.
Lo qué sí sé es que está en los libros:
Guía de Fallas Localizadas en TV Color 9 (Hillar José)
http://www.hasa.com.ar/textos.php?cod=HA0270
Y también en uno llamado "algarra tomo XII".

No conseguí ninguno de los 2, así que si alguien los tiene, bienvenido sea 

Saludos y mil gracias!

Marcelo.


----------



## djgarrido

Wenas, tengo una Toshiba regza de 37" LCD y no se como se actualiza el firmware ni donde lo descargo, he de decir que tiene una ranura como las de los laptop esa que es pcimcia pero creo que eso es para el tdt de pago, ayuda!!!!!


----------



## eLBARDOS

Que tal! Neo101. Primero verifica tu fuente que regule 132 o en tu caso 250 volts.

Por los ruidos verificate los capacitores electroliticos, y el horizontal esta por el fly-back. Te adjunto un diagrama de un sony ojala te sirve si no dime trato de conseguirlo 

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

*eLBARDOS*, muchas gracias por el plano. No sé qué tan parecido será (cuando vea la TV el fin de semana, lo sabré). No logro encontrar la salida al desmagnetizador en ese plano (que en la TV en cuestión está donde entran los 220 V de la línea).
Cuando me decís que me fije en los capacitores de entrada si regulan 250 V.... no serían 311 Volt para una línea de 220 V de alterna?

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## oscarzx

Wenas, tengo un televisor samsung Pro Vision de 21" y el problema es en los pulsadores del volumen, canal y el menu, cuando intento cambiar de canal se sube el volumen y o entra al menu y lo mismo con todos los botones, si alguien sabe que pueda ser le agradezco me ayude, no llevo mucho en electronica pero tengo algo de idea, gracias.


----------



## castro

reemplaza todos los pulsadores del tv


----------



## drekc

tiene razon castro, cambia todos los botones y asunto arreglado, si con eso se arreglo e problema que chido y si no tendras k checar el syscon...
suerte!!!


----------



## NEO101

eLBARDOS dijo:


> Que tal! Neo101. Primero verifica tu fuente que regule 132 o en tu caso 250 volts.
> 
> Por los ruidos verificate los capacitores electroliticos, y el horizontal esta por el fly-back. Te adjunto un diagrama de un sony ojala te sirve si no dime trato de conseguirlo
> 
> Saludos!



Buenassssss, de nuevo por acá 

El fin de semana desarmé y dí una limpieza al TV (que no lo tengo en mi casa por falta de espacio).
Lo comparé un poco con el diagrama que me pasaste, pero ya de entrada el integrado STK de la fuente es otro. Esta TV lleva un STK "S5941".

Tal como mencioné en un post más arriba, al prenderla sólo hace un sumbido que estoy casi seguro proviene del flyback. No prende siquiera el LED de StandBy.

Verifiqué lo que me dijiste, regula 250 Volt, hasta ahí vamos bien... Una cosa que me llamó la atención, es que en el ratito que lo dejé "prendido" calentó el cuadradito negro que dice TDK, abajo a la izquierda en la foto. Tiene pinta de relay pero no debería calentar si lo fuera... Qué es?  
La otra duda que tengo es, el transistor del horizontal, que según leí puede provocar que el flyback no arranque, es el que está en el disipador a la derecha del flyback ???(se ve mejor en la segunda foto).

En fin, como les comentaba, mis conocimientos de TV no son muy abundantes, por eso les pido me orienten un poco.

Desde ya, eternamente agradecido.

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## jaftsu

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro y en reparaciones, y pues quiero solicitar ayuda asi como aportar, tengo un televisor toshiba chasis 9221 tarda unos cuantos segundos en encender me imagino que debe ser un capacitor de la fuente ya los chueque y todos me marcan correctos que mas puede ser y el audio sube y baja solo ayuda por favor, espero su respuesta gracias.


----------



## pedroo

rrebisa la fuente checa que los voltages del secundario que esten estables rrebisa los 5voltios del micro y memoria eepron


----------



## LM380

jaftsu dijo:


> me imagino que debe ser un capacitor de la fuente ya los chueque y todos me marcan correctos


Nunca debes confiar en los capacitores, hasta los mejores instrumentos de medición pueden fallar, ya que no testean al componente en las mismas condiciones que trabaja.
Debido a su bajo valor es conveniente que cambies todos los capacitores del primario de fuente.


----------



## jaftsu

Ok gracias voy a checar mi voltage que este estable del secundario, los 5 volts del micro y la eeprom y tienes razon LM380 ya que el comportamiento con un voltage mayor que el del tester trabajan en condiciones diferentes tomare en cuenta lo de cambiar los filtros y les informare el resultado gracias.


----------



## drekc

jaftsu dijo:


> Ok gracias voy a checar mi voltage que este estable del secundario, los 5 volts del micro y la eeprom y tienes razon LM380 ya que el comportamiento con un voltage mayor que el del tester trabajan en condiciones diferentes tomare en cuenta lo de cambiar los filtros y les informare el resultado gracias.



ojo!! tienen razon, ningun mltimetro te dice si en verdad sirve o no sirven los capacitores, te cuento; en mi escuela abrimos un electrolitico (se supondria que ya no marcaria) y marcaba la misma capacitancia que como si estuviera bien, ten cuidado en eso.
Por experiencia deberias de chacar los micro-swich, pueden estar sulfatados, razon por la cual hace las funciones por si solo el TV.



NEO101 dijo:


> Buenassssss, de nuevo por acá
> 
> El fin de semana desarmé y dí una limpieza al TV (que no lo tengo en mi casa por falta de espacio).
> Lo comparé un poco con el diagrama que me pasaste, pero ya de entrada el integrado STK de la fuente es otro. Esta TV lleva un STK "S5941".
> 
> Tal como mencioné en un post más arriba, al prenderla sólo hace un sumbido que estoy casi seguro proviene del flyback. No prende siquiera el LED de StandBy.
> 
> Verifiqué lo que me dijiste, regula 250 Volt, hasta ahí vamos bien... Una cosa que me llamó la atención, es que en el ratito que lo dejé "prendido" calentó el cuadradito negro que dice TDK, abajo a la izquierda en la foto. Tiene pinta de relay pero no debería calentar si lo fuera... Qué es?
> La otra duda que tengo es, el transistor del horizontal, que según leí puede provocar que el flyback no arranque, es el que está en el disipador a la derecha del flyback ???(se ve mejor en la segunda foto).
> 
> En fin, como les comentaba, mis conocimientos de TV no son muy abundantes, por eso les pido me orienten un poco.
> 
> Desde ya, eternamente agradecido.
> 
> Saludos!
> Marcelo.



Hola!  antes que nada recibe un saludo!!!
Mira, lo primero que te rcomiendo es que le des una buena limpieza al chasis, en segunda,si, reviza el transistor horizontal (c/s damper) checalo que se encuentre bien, no te voi a decir que esta sea la posible falla de tu TV pero si es un buen inicio por la falla que redactas...
suerte y platica como te fue!


----------



## NEO101

drekc dijo:


> Hola!  antes que nada recibe un saludo!!!
> Mira, lo primero que te rcomiendo es que le des una buena limpieza al chasis, en segunda,si, reviza el transistor horizontal (c/s damper) checalo que se encuentre bien, no te voi a decir que esta sea la posible falla de tu TV pero si es un buen inicio por la falla que redactas...
> suerte y platica como te fue!



Gracias *drekc* 
Te cuento que ya le hice una limpieza, aunque aún no lo tengo en casa (problemas de espacio y de tiempo). Ni bien pueda voy a medir ese transistor. Supongo que tendré que desoldarlo para eso.
Por cierto, ayer me parece que vi en una librería el libro de Hillar que trae el esquemático de este TV... que llevo tiempo sin poder conseguir 

Muchas gracias por tu consejo, saludos a vos también y estaré contando los avances.


----------



## Fortivo

hola chic@s ¡ 

ya veo que por aqui estan comentado fallos de tv, ahora mismo tengo una en casa que le pasa lo siguiente ; La tv enciende todo su circuito pero no se ve nada en la pantalla, se le ha cambiado el CI vertical y el CI amplificador de color RGB, tambien se ha comprobado todas las tensiones correspondientes y todos ok, voltaje trafo ok, condensadores el 90% revisados y correctos, nada de anomalias de simple vista como soldaduras frias ni nada de eso.

cosas raras vistas : no hay tension en ningun  R G B testeado desde la salida de la jungla.

yo no se que mas comprobar, algien tiene otra idea ?

pienso que puede ser el integrado del jungla, el principal, la televicion es una samsung chasis ks9a.

un saludo a todos y muchas gracias anticipadas 

PData:quise adjuntar el diagrama pero el archivo pesa mucho, lo siento.


----------



## drekc

Fortivo dijo:


> hola chic@s ¡
> 
> ya veo que por aqui estan comentado fallos de tv, ahora mismo tengo una en casa que le pasa lo siguiente ; La tv enciende todo su circuito pero no se ve nada en la pantalla, se le ha cambiado el CI vertical y el CI amplificador de color RGB, tambien se ha comprobado todas las tensiones correspondientes y todos ok, voltaje trafo ok, condensadores el 90% revisados y correctos, nada de anomalias de simple vista como soldaduras frias ni nada de eso.
> 
> cosas raras vistas : no hay tension en ningun  R G B testeado desde la salida de la jungla.
> 
> yo no se que mas comprobar, algien tiene otra idea ?
> 
> pienso que puede ser el integrado del jungla, el principal, la televicion es una samsung chasis ks9a.
> 
> un saludo a todos y muchas gracias anticipadas
> 
> PData:quise adjuntar el diagrama pero el archivo pesa mucho, lo siento.




Hola! ya checaste el voltaje de filamneto en el ciniscopio??....
Dejo esta pág. que me ah ayudado demasiado.. suerte!!
http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/fallas.htm


----------



## Fortivo

drekc dijo:


> Hola! ya checaste el voltaje de filamneto en el ciniscopio??....
> Dejo esta pág. que me ah ayudado demasiado.. suerte!!
> http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/fallas.htm


HOLA ¡ muchas gracias por la info,comprovare estas tensiones  saludos cuidate


----------



## marcord

hola luis grillo estaba leyendo tu problemas y la etapa encargada de los colores di bien es el jungla es la matiz de luminancia que es la plaqueta de l trc y bueno tambien tenes que seguie le cable que baja de esa plaquetita a la placa principal y cambiar el capacitos ese que esta bien al lado del cable por lo general es de 4,7 micro
o algo asi
por 200 volt
mas o menos o algo asi
cambia un poco y por los demas capaciotares de del vertical y orizontal tambien cambialos directamente y no te olvides de revisar el abl quisas tenes jodiendo alguna resistencia o un capacitor ceramico 




                                       un abrazo

che mira tenes que seguir los cables que van la placa matis de luminancia que es la que esta en el trc alli tenes que tener 180 volt y si no  los tens comenza por seguir las pistas de los cables y medi con voltage capas tens una resistencia o dido abierto eso suele pasar tambien revisa el horizontal  pero si seguis la pista del cable que lleva al +b al trc vas a encontrar la falla fijate que las placas suelen traer marcado cual es el cable de los 180 alli va una punta del tester y la otra a cualquier maza tambien chequea si esta bien conectada la maza de la plaquetita del trc 

                                     exitos               marce



drekc dijo:


> Hola! ya checaste el voltaje de filamneto en el ciniscopio??....
> Dejo esta pág. que me ah ayudado demasiado.. suerte!!
> http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/fallas.htm



che mira tenes que seguir los cables que van la placa matis de luminancia que es la que esta en el trc alli tenes que tener 180 volt y si no los tens comenza por seguir las pistas de los cables y medi con voltage capas tens una resistencia o dido abierto eso suele pasar tambien revisa el horizontal pero si seguis la pista del cable que lleva al +b al trc vas a encontrar la falla fijate que las placas suelen traer marcado cual es el cable de los 180 alli va una punta del tester y la otra a cualquier maza tambien chequea si esta bien conectada la maza de la plaquetita del trc 

exitos marce


----------



## electronicapacheco

hola armentatron ,si tenes ese ruido es por que tenes en corto el transistor orinsontal fijate si es con damper o sin damper un saludo suerte

hola Fortivo,si no tenes voltaje en el jungla en las pata rgb no tene imagen en el trc en esa paras tenes que tener 5v  o medilo con un Osciloscopio suerte


----------



## S.W.A.T.

alguien sabe de casualidad donde conseguir un curso audiovisual de reparacion de televisores.perdon si hago mal en colocar mi pregunta en este tema.


----------



## Hammer Facer

diego nielsen dijo:


> hola, yo tmb tengo un problema con un tele PROTECH, el tema es que funciona todo de 10, solo que al encenderlo abre el horizontal y el vertical no, lo que queda es una linea de unos cinco mm a lo ancho de toda la pantalla justo en el centro... a veces abre solo el vertical al cabo de unos minutos y sino con unos golpes en el chasis se acomoda.... donde tendria que empezar a buscar la falla ?



Hola Diego!

Por los sintomas que describes, creo que se trata de soldaduras frias en el IC del vertical (funciona golpeando el chasis  la pieza tiene una o más patitas sueltas. Es una falla muy común en el circuito del vertical). Prueba resoldándolas todas. Algunas de las otras piezas que tienen tendencia a padecer soldaduras frias son el IC jungla y el sintonizador digital (en las soldaduras internas de las patas).

El zumbido que se escucha en un TV recien enchufado y que no enciende generalmente proviene de la fuente de alimentación conmutada (se escucha en el trafo). Podría tratarse de un fallo en ésta (algún condensador seco, algun zener dañado, etc) o algún cortocircuíto en una de las etapas que alimenta.

Espero sirva de algo 


Saludos.


----------



## jaftsu

Hola a todos, de nuevo yo..Tengo un problema con una TV marca Daewoo modelo DVQ-199H1FC fallas que presentaba y presenta:
Para iniciar el led de Stand-by no encendia y tenia un zumbido de un transformador y por lo tanto no enciende el tv, para esto encontre un diodo en corto lo cambie y me encendio el led pero el tv no enciende le cambie un modulo "PDM001-T1" si no mal recuerdo y desaparecio el zumbido pero no prende bien ahora lo que me hace es que al intentar prenderla me hace un zumbido muy feo en el embobinado del cinescopio y se observan varias lineas de energia a la entrada del cinescopio saltando??? si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria.


----------



## jorge morales

es probable que el yugo este dañado el aislamiento del arrollamiento, desconecta el tv, saca el yugo, verifica o marca como estan los imanes de pureza, antes de sacar el yugo del cuello del cinescopio.


----------



## eLBARDOS

que tal *jaftsu* esa falla ya me ha pasado y lo mas problable es tu cinescopio que se ha dañado. Verifica el voltaje dë +B que sea de 132v en caso correcto ya no tienes niungun problema con la fuente si no con algun otro componente como horizontal o fly-back si el ultimo se encuentra bien ya es tu cinescopio hay un corto en los filamentos


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia amigos tengo una falla con un televisor bio plus de samsung modelo ct-5066vbc no se escucha o no tiene audio la ventanita que indica el volumen en la pantalla esta en maximo y no se quiere mover de alli, la pantalla se ve amarillenta, y en otra ventanita en la pantalla indica o dice imagen nivel error tinte. quien pueda ayudarme se lo agradeceria. gracias!!!


----------



## nachin27

hola, mira yo revisaria la placa del cinescopio, el zocalo y todos los demas componentes. y si no trata de conseguir el manual de servicio y entra al modo service, a ver q error te tira. que chasis tiene tu tv, por ahi yo lo tengo. espero tu respuesta. saludos


----------



## PEBE

Hola, quisiera que me ayudaran con un problema que tengo con mi tv samsung, resulta que la enciendo y anda muy bien pero pasa un poco de tiempo y empieza un sonido chillante hasta que este ruido es insoportable y prefiero apagar la tele. Bueno cuando empezo el problema decidi abrir la tv para ver si podia persivir algo anormal y pues nada todo se veia bien (pero la limpie con aire) y despues de que la limpie bien duró como un mes sin ruido hasta el dia de ayer. ¿cuál podra ser el problema? agradeceria sus opiniones. gracias y un saludo.

Nota: El ruido no proviene de los parlantes si no de (no se su nombre ) una especie de cajita con una estructurilla de ferrita que va directamente al cinescopio.


----------



## Hammer Facer

¿El flyback...? 
Lo más probable es que se estén formando arcos de alto voltaje (fíjate si se siente un olor extraño, como a ozono, cuando empieza a chirrear). Dejó de sonar cuando lo limpiaste seguramente poque la mugre y humedad acumulada favorecían la aparición de arcos.


----------



## PEBE

Ok, pero tiene una solucion que no sea el reemplazo?

Aa ya vi que es el "flyback" y si, si es de ahi de donde proviene el ruido


----------



## Hammer Facer

Depende. Abre el televisor, enciéndelo en un lugar con poca luz (ten mucho CUIDADO para no electrocutarte!!!), y fíjate si se producen pequeños arcos (aparece una pequeña luz azulada) en alguna parte. Si los arcos son pequeños, puedes intentar aislando con un sellador de silicona resistente al alto voltaje.

(Fíjate tambien en las soldaduras )


----------



## PEBE

Ya lo oli y huele ligeramente a plastico quemado pero no tanto ahorita hago lo de ver en poca luz.

No amigo, no veo ningun arco electrico solo escucho un insoportable "piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"


----------



## Hammer Facer

¿Cómo se ve la imagen en la pantalla? ¿Estás seguro que ese sonido sale del flyback?


----------



## PEBE

Se ve normal la imagen y estoy un 100% de que el ruido proviene del flyback

Encontre que moviendo el flyback se quita el ruido, lo que se me ocurrio es ponerle una plasta de silicon para que se quede bien fijo, hasta ahora parece ser que esta funcionando, gracias por tus consejos y un saludo compañero.


----------



## Hammer Facer

Por aquí hay más información:

http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/244520-monitor-casi-reparado-hace-ruido-frito.html

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_monitores/124586.html

http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...t/respuestas/2330242/tv-hace-ruido-el-flyback

Saludos


----------



## martin zambrano

gracias por tu consejo esta semana voy a revisarlo a fondo. el tiene dos circuitos integrados como de 16 pines. para mi creo que son esos pero mejor voy a tratar de conseguir los planos!!! de todas maneras revisare lo q tu me dijiste la placa del cinescopio y el zocalo gracias te lo agredezco mucho!!!


----------



## Alva

T, meengo un Tv Telefunken de 20" que prende pero solo aparece en la parte superior un tubito de color, ya he revisado toda la funte( bastante complicada por cierto) y la parte de oscilacion horizontal, pero todo parece estra bien, comparando con el circuito coinciden las tensiones. Alguien sabe algo al respecto, me podran ayudar? Gracias desde ya -Alva-


----------



## ernestogn

PEBE dijo:


> Se ve normal la imagen y estoy un 100% de que el ruido proviene del flyback
> 
> Encontre que moviendo el flyback se quita el ruido, lo que se me ocurrio es ponerle una plasta de silicon para que se quede bien fijo, hasta ahora parece ser que esta funcionando, gracias por tus consejos y un saludo compañero.



Retocale las soldaduras, el mio las tenia todas quebradas y con un golepcito andaba 
si me lee fogonazo me manda al rincon por tal animalada , 
pero le retoque todas las soldaduras y yo me dio mas problemas.....


----------



## PEBE

Si, tambien creo que es eso, como que la soldadura ya no lo sujeta bien.


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia a todos tengo un problema con un televisor un poco viejo la falla es que se escucha bien pero no se ve nada de imagen que elemento podria revisar??? el fly back tendria algo q ver con esta falla??  quien me pueda ayudar se lo agradeceria!!!


----------



## Fortivo

martin zambrano dijo:


> buen dia a todos tengo un problema con un televisor un poco viejo la falla es que se escucha bien pero no se ve nada de imagen que elemento podria revisar??? el fly back tendria algo q ver con esta falla??  quien me pueda ayudar se lo agradeceria!!!



ola amigo necesitaria el modelo y marca del tv para guiarte mejor, pero si quiere revisar es buscar su chasis y su documentacion tecnica y revisa esto:

soldaduras frias
voltajes
ic vertical
transistor de lineas
visualizar si hay algo quemado o mal a simple vista

despues de esto si no funciona ya hay que meterse mas en el tema mas profundamente.

un saludo amigo.


----------



## martin zambrano

gracias revise y era el transistor de lineas!!

buen dia tengo un problemita con un toshiba se ve nada mas negro oscuro no se ve casi nada!!! que elemento cercano podria ser o cual elemento podria revisar? resolde la base del zocalo pero nada!!!


----------



## electritico

Bueno yo tengo dos problemas con dos televisores, uno es un sony Trinitron y el otro es Sansung.

El primero "Sony" enciende si se deja desconectado por largos periodos de tiempo, con el control remoto no enciende y si lo hago desde el boton de la carcasa tampoco enciende, solo emite unos sonidos fuertes como cuando un relay hace cambio de estado, pero se escucha mas fuerte y el led empieza a parpadear. Sintomas que se presentaron, aveces cuando lo encendia se distorcionaban todos los colores.

Televisor Sansung. Este TV es de esos grandes de 52" que tienen el parlante en la parte inferior, no se que tipo es, pero la cuestion es que no emite sonido por el parlante y mucho menos por las salidas RCA.

Alguien que sepa que puedo hacer para remediarlo.

Gracias


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia tengo una falla con un televisor sony trinitron modelo kv-21R22/6 se tarda para encender, y se ve casi media pantalla oscura con una linea vertical amarillenta!!! me podrian ayudar con esta falla! gracias!!


----------



## chesterere

Hola tengo una tv LG plasma de 42 pulgadas pero con en un apagon se daño el audio... la TV funciona correctamente pero si se le sube muchoi al sonido pues simplemente no suena... para arreglarla la tengo que apagar y prender de nuevo pero solo suena con bajo volume... alguien sabe que puede estar pasando??? agradesco cualquier sugerencia


----------



## Helminto G.

probablemente el integrado de audio este dañado si es varato cambialo y checa los componentes asociados


----------



## chesterere

gracias, pero nunca e intentado arreglar una tv antes asi que me podrias decir cual es elintegrado de audio


----------



## Helminto G.

hubieramos empezado por eso, y creo que seria dificil decirte cual es sin ningun dato conciso del aparato, ya lo abriste?, realizaste una inspeccion visual?


----------



## chesterere

si... yo lo abri incluso saque los parlantes y los conecte a un radio y funcionaron bien a todo volumen... no sabria cual es el nombre del integrado para poder comprarlo


----------



## Helminto G.

pues solo se que es una pantalla plana de 24 mas no asi que si tu que lo tienes enfrente no sabes cual es yo menos procura dar mas informacion al respecto de tu televisor, regularmente el integrado de audio va pegado a un disipador de considerable tamaño


----------



## chesterere

pues esta es la tv exacta (tv lg 42LG50FR)


----------



## Helminto G.

no tendras una fotito de la placa pa poder darte un norte?


----------



## chesterere

aqui se ve todo,
en las siguientes se ve lo mismo pero mas cerca


----------



## Helminto G.

al parecer el integrado de audio debe etar en la placa de la ultima fotografia, per por lo que vo debe ser digital de esos de superficie de terminales muy pequeñas, debe de estar cerca de los conectores de las bocinas bjo un disipador qutacelo y verifica como estan los componentes alrededor y chec bien si la fuente esta trabajando todo bien


----------



## DOMITEC

chesterere, te aconsejo que no trates de reparar tu maquina, no estas con una máquina para prácticar...
por su seguridad, a todos los novatos, no se apresuren a reaparar máquinas digitales que son muy complejas... para reparar, se tiene que tener experiencia... a los que quieren aprender consigan máquinas de 14 pulgadas y antiguitas, que no tengan circuito por debajo de la targeta.... consigan máquinas para prueba, y a base de eso empiesen hacer sus consultas... los televisores acumulan voltaje en pantalla y capacitores...Y LE PIDO A MIS COLEGAS NO RESPONDAN PREGUNTAS DE LOS NOVATOS SIN ANTES VER  QUE TIENEN EXPERIENCIA.. NO SEAMOS IRRESPONSABLES.
un saludo a todos.


----------



## Helminto G.

si la gente quiere destrozar aparatos para aprender yo no soy quien para detenerlos creo que ya son muy grandecitos y no creo que sea bueno negar la informacion a nadie, por otro lado eso de la carga de la pantalla lo podemos descartar con el amigo chestere ya que su tele es plana no es ctr 
en pocas palabras aprender cuesta y cad quien sabe cuanto paga


----------



## chesterere

jeje, pos si, ya solucione el problema aunque a la final no pude arreglar la tv pero la conecte con el aquipo y me funciona perfecto... de todas formas gracias por la ayuda, por ahora estoy practicando con proyectos mas sencillos, jejeje


----------



## Helminto G.

eso es tambien hay que saber cuando uno ya no es capas de hacer algo y tambien buscar otras soluciones


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOMITEC dijo:


> ..Y LE PIDO A MIS COLEGAS NO RESPONDAN PREGUNTAS DE LOS NOVATOS SIN ANTES VER  QUE TIENEN EXPERIENCIA.. NO SEAMOS IRRESPONSABLES.
> un saludo a todos.



mejor   consejo  no ay ,exelente nunca lo avia  tenido en cuenta


----------



## Riveay

Hola a todos,

Tengo un televisor Sony trinitron que al conectarlo no enciende el LED de stand-by pero al presionar el boton de encendido el led parpadea 2 veces y luego se apaga, unos segundos depués el led vuelve a parpadear 2 veces y se apaga de nuevo y hace esto mientras este encendida la teleivision. 

El cinescopio no da imagen y no hay audio, ¿Que ocasiona esto?, ¿diodos?, ¿capacitores o transformador? me hace obviar que es la etapa de potencia que no alimenta bien a los circuitos pero no lo sabre hasta probar. 

Durante el fin de semana la limpiare.

De antemano muchas gracias por cualquier información.


----------



## el-rey-julien

quizas la fuente o funcione,quizas el flyback,quizas algun transistor,podrias empesar por medir teciones y ver si alguna falta


----------



## DOMITEC

Bueno, te aconsejo que empieses por quitar la coneccion del flayback y poner un bombillo de 50 watt en paralelo el +B y la tierra y prueba con con el multiteste que voltaje tiene alli y prueba si sigue parpadeando... fijate tambien los 5 voltios y el CI vertical.
suerte.


----------



## Riveay

Muchas gracias por los consejos, hare las pruebas y les informo.


----------



## NEO101

Buenas tardes.
Qué modelo de TV es?


----------



## Riveay

Hola, es una Sony Trinitron KV-21FV300

Ya la limpie de polvo pero no hay cambios, seguiré con las pruebas que siguen.

Saludos. 

EDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Que tal a todos otravez, baje el manual de servicio y en las pruebas de rigor estan las que me mencionaron hace poco pero no se que es el B+, porfavor que alguien me diga por que el HV supongo que es Horizontal Vertical pero si estoy mal corrijanme porfavor.

Si hay precauciones o metodos especiales para abrir el chassis mencionenlos tambien.

Y dejo aqui el manual de servicio para los modelos: KV-20FS100, KV-20FV300, KV-21FM100, KV-21FS100, KV-21FV300, KV-24FV300, KV-25FV300.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## pdelt3

Mi TV de repente se apaga y queda haciendo un ruido como "Trrrrrrrrrr" que parece que va a explotar, lo abrí y noté que este ruido sale del flyback.
Además de repente se le baja el volumen y hay q esperar para poder subirlo

Qué me acosenjan?


----------



## el-rey-julien

que lo podrias llevar a un tecnico¡


----------



## jaftsu

Un saludos a todos, solicito su ayuda para que me den una orientacion con una tv Philips modelo 21PT9457/85 que no enciende, le cambie este integrado STR W6554A, ahora me genera un sonido de muy baja frecuencia, ya revise todo y aparentemente esta bien les pido su orientacion para poder encontrar el daño.
Saludos.


----------



## flacojuan

que tal jaftsu, revisa en el secundario de la fuente algun diodo dañado, levanta la salida horizontal, que normalmente es un but11 y bul312, cuando lo desconectes ahora si conecta el tv a la linea y cerciorate de las tensiones, que esten correctas, lo mas seguro es que el transistor del horizontal. a si que verifica a ver.......... y luego comentas como te fue.
saludos........


----------



## MasterofPupets

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que lo podrias llevar a un tecnico¡



jajaja 




pdelt3 dijo:


> Mi TV de repente se apaga y queda haciendo un ruido como "Trrrrrrrrrr" que parece que va a explotar, lo abrí y noté que este ruido sale del flyback.
> Además de repente se le baja el volumen y hay q esperar para poder subirlo
> 
> Qué me acosenjan?



desconecta el tr del horizontal y controla que las tensiones sean las correctas


----------



## jaftsu

Flacojuan gracias verifico y comento.
Saludos.


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia tengo un problema con un tv CCE modelo 913988 al encender se ve solo una linea azul horizontal en todo el medio de la pantalla y se apaga enseguida soy nuevo en esto y no se q componente pueda reemplazar?


----------



## DOMITEC

Lo que te puedo recomendar Martin, así como a todos los novatos, es que no metan la mano donde no conocen.... un tv es muy peligroso hay etapas del tv que tiene acumulado voltaje que una descarga puede causar daños grabes.
Lo que le puedo decir, si les gusta esta profesión, que tengan la paciencia de matricularse a un curso sea físico o virtual.
Y a mis colegas no seamos irresponsables de incentivar a que gente sin experiencia tome la decisión de manipular un tv.
Espero mi comentario no cause molestia, no es que no quiero que aprendan esta profesión sino que tienen que hacerlo de manera responsable..... Todo tiene su proceso es muy importante saber cómo trabajan los componentes y conocer como está distribuido un tv por dentro.... empiecen por reparar cosas pequeñas aprendan a hacer kit o circuitos de prueba.
Bueno les deseo suerte en su aprendizaje.


----------



## martin zambrano

ok gracias domitec tienes razon!!! voy prepararme mejor !!! de todas maneras te cuento q le cambie el vertical q me recomendaron q lo cambiara pero nada sigue igual


----------



## Helminto G.

para deteccion de fallas en general nada como un buen curso practico, dale una leida a las normas de participacion por lo de tu correo, si tienes alguna duda no solo en televiciones sino en electronica en general estamos para ayudarte, hay un librito de el centro japones de unformcion que se llama manual de reparacion de televisores modernos, es muy util como guia


----------



## Alva

Fortivo dijo:


> hola chic@s ¡
> 
> ya veo que por aqui estan comentado fallos de tv, ahora mismo tengo una en el taller que le pasa lo siguiente ; La tv enciende todo su circuito pero no se ve nada en la pantalla, se le ha cambiado el CI vertical y el CI amplificador de color RGB, tambien se ha comprobado todas las tensiones correspondientes y todos ok, voltaje trafo ok, condensadores el 90% revisados y correctos, nada de anomalias de simple vista como soldaduras frias ni nada de eso.
> 
> cosas raras vistas : no hay tension en ningun  R G B testeado desde la salida de la jungla.
> 
> yo no se que mas comprobar, algien tiene otra idea ?
> 
> pienso que puede ser el integrado del jungla, el principal, la televicion es una samsung chasis ks9a.
> 
> un saludo a todos y muchas gracias anticipadas
> 
> PData:quise adjuntar el diagrama pero el archivo pesa mucho, lo siento.



Hola, hablando de fallas y no sabiendo donde poner mi consulta cito esta. Tengo un Tv Sony 29AL40 que està en StandBy, pero al encenderlo lo hace por unos segundos y se apaga, imagino que es una protecciòn el LED indica error 2, he revisado todos los elementos de Fuente y de Horizontal y lo relacionado con las patas 18 y 19 de la jungla que indican protecciòn horizontal y salida horizontal, pero no puedo hallar el elemento, si alguien me ayuda a corroborar si el error 2 es de horizontal, desde ya se lo agradecerìa


----------



## franc0

amigos tengo un problema con el tv lg 21fs7al no enciende para empesar el tv tiene el c6090 en corto, lo cambie por otro, pero la falle persiste y ya revise todos los diodos y las resistencias y todo anda bien 
les agradesco toda ayuda ke puedan dame 
gracias


----------



## jorge morales

revisaste la fuente del stand by y  la salida horizontal


----------



## aroman

en realidad soy nuevo en esto y tengo la duda de como subir una pregunta al forum, el tema es que tengo un televisor MUNDIAL de 12´´ pulgadsa blanco y negro, que tiene un salto en la imagen, que no he podido solucionar, es un salto orizontal, porfa alludenme que no tengo idea de como arreglarlo, yo he reparado muchos otros equipos como DVD, VCD pero nunca un TV.


----------



## Helminto G.

con gusto te ayudaria pero resulta que el manejo de esos aparatos no es cualquier cosa, aparte sin unos cuantos conocimientos basicos seria dificil entendernos, y como dijo domitec lo mas recomendable es que te tomes un cursito, no es trabajo de novatos, creo que a el le sonaba mejor:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/384515/


----------



## electrodin

Hola Alva, respecto de tu falla, he tenido casos así, generalmente sucede con TV SONY que ya tiene sus añitos de uso, has una cosa: antes de encender el tv, bájale el sgreen(creo que así se escribe), en el flyback(algunos lo traen en la plaquita que esta en el TRC), luego lo enciendes, y poco a poco vas subiéndole el sgreen, hasta que pueda verse algo de imagen, en seguida bajale el brillo y el contraste colocalos todos al 50%, (generalmente los usuarios le dan el brillo al 100% y el contraste al 80%, cosa que esta muy mal), si alli se estabiliza y ya no se apaga, ajusta el sgreen hasta tener una buena imagen sin que te aparezcan las líneas de retardo.
si con todo ello el tv se apaga cuando apenas tiene brillo, entonces tendras que cambiar el flyback,si aparece la pantalla verduzca, es probable que tu trc ya esté en sus ultimas.


----------



## Fortivo

electrodin dijo:


> Hola Alva, respecto de tu falla, he tenido casos así, generalmente sucede con TV SONY que ya tiene sus añitos de uso, has una cosa: antes de encender el tv, bájale el sgreen(creo que así se escribe), en el flyback(algunos lo traen en la plaquita que esta en el TRC), luego lo enciendes, y poco a poco vas subiéndole el sgreen, hasta que pueda verse algo de imagen, en seguida bajale el brillo y el contraste colocalos todos al 50%, (generalmente los usuarios le dan el brillo al 100% y el contraste al 80%, cosa que esta muy mal), si alli se estabiliza y ya no se apaga, ajusta el sgreen hasta tener una buena imagen sin que te aparezcan las líneas de retardo.
> si con todo ello el tv se apaga cuando apenas tiene brillo, entonces tendras que cambiar el flyback,si aparece la pantalla verduzca, es probable que tu trc ya esté en sus ultimas.



Hola amig@s, efectivamente , prueva lo que te comenta nuestro compañero electrodin, realmente si te dispara alguna proteccion yo revisaria tambien la zona del horizontal, condensadores alrededor del flyback alguna resistencia , etc etc, si has comprobado la zona de stby y esta bien puede ser problemas del horizontal.

Yo realmente tengo una sony en el taller de 32'' cuyo su fallo fue: un dia normal con stmby y de repente se oye un !estallido¡ tipo cuando se abre un transistor, la tengo abierta en el taller para buscarle la averia y he mirado la zona de stby y parece correcto, por cierto esta 32'' no enciende ni el piloto.... 

Un saludo y suerte alva¡


----------



## electrodin

Hola Aroman, no te entiendo muy con lo quieres decir con eso de un salto en el horizontal, explicalo mejor y tal vez pueda auydarte.


----------



## icaro2010

NEO101 dijo:


> Buenassssss, de nuevo por acá
> 
> El fin de semana desarmé y dí una limpieza al TV (que no lo tengo en mi casa por falta de espacio).
> Lo comparé un poco con el diagrama que me pasaste, pero ya de entrada el integrado STK de la fuente es otro. Esta TV lleva un STK "S5941".
> 
> Tal como mencioné en un post más arriba, al prenderla sólo hace un sumbido que estoy casi seguro proviene del flyback. No prende siquiera el LED de StandBy.
> 
> Verifiqué lo que me dijiste, regula 250 Volt, hasta ahí vamos bien... Una cosa que me llamó la atención, es que en el ratito que lo dejé "prendido" calentó el cuadradito negro que dice TDK, abajo a la izquierda en la foto. Tiene pinta de relay pero no debería calentar si lo fuera... Qué es?
> La otra duda que tengo es, el transistor del horizontal, que según leí puede provocar que el flyback no arranque, es el que está en el disipador a la derecha del flyback ???(se ve mejor en la segunda foto).
> 
> En fin, como les comentaba, mis conocimientos de TV no son muy abundantes, por eso les pido me orienten un poco.
> 
> Desde ya, eternamente agradecido.
> 
> Saludos!
> Marcelo.



Hola Marcelo, como estas?
Vi tu post en el site sobre el problema con el Sony de 29"
Tengo el mismo TV, con los mismos síntomas!!
Lo mio no fue casual.... andaba perfecto, solamente tenía un problema con la traba de la caja que se desliza donde estan los variables. Te resumo, al armarlo me confudi con dos conectores blancos (van al yugo) al encenderlo olor a quemado y el mismo ruido agudo que describis y se calienta mucho la pieza que dice TDK (no se que es). Vos al final, lo pudiste solucionar? Gracias!


----------



## rumbero

muy buenas camaradas.estoy reparando un tv lg modelo cp20j50 el cual se pone en stbay, e chequeado la fuente , el horizontal y todo parece normal.me podrian ayudar en esto


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *se pone   en stanbay  o  solo se mantiene en ese estado  y  no  enciende*


se pone   en stanbay  o  solo se mantiene en ese estado  y  no  enciende


----------



## icaro2010

Bueno, me respondo a mi mismo ya que nadie lo hizo, era el transistor de salida horizontal que salto. Lo cambiaron y quedo perfecto. Ojalá a alguien le sirva.



icaro2010 dijo:


> Hola Marcelo, como estas?
> Vi tu post en el site sobre el problema con el Sony de 29"
> Tengo el mismo TV, con los mismos síntomas!!
> Lo mio no fue casual.... andaba perfecto, solamente tenía un problema con la traba de la caja que se desliza donde estan los variables. Te resumo, al armarlo me confudi con dos conectores blancos (van al yugo) al encenderlo olor a quemado y el mismo ruido agudo que describis y se calienta mucho la pieza que dice TDK (no se que es). Vos al final, lo pudiste solucionar? Gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien

hombre es una de las primeras cosas que se revisan cuando un tv no enciende ,,,el tr orizontal


----------



## Fortivo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hombre es una de las primeras cosas que se revisan cuando un tv no enciende ,,,el tr orizontal


Exacto compañero, es lo primero que se mira, y lo sentimos icaro no poder estar conectados tipo asistencia online todo el dia  cuidate¡¡


----------



## icaro2010

Fortivo dijo:


> Exacto compañero, es lo primero que se mira, y lo sentimos icaro no poder estar conectados tipo asistencia online todo el dia  cuidate¡¡



Hola, no fue para nada un reclamo!!! sino que el diagnóstico en Sony fue casi automatico, aunque no certero... Hubo que reemplazar el flyback, estaba en corto y tambien, por las dudas, reemplazaron el transistor de salida horizontal; este último saltó a las dos horas de uso del TV, recolocaron el original que no estaba dañado y quedo todo perfecto, excepto un problema con el CR (no se enciende mas del power, solo de las teclas CH, pero ya lo postee por separado) Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
Un abrazo desde Pinamar, Argentina!


----------



## Alva

Fortivo dijo:


> Hola amig@s, efectivamente , prueva lo que te comenta nuestro compañero electrodin, realmente si te dispara alguna proteccion yo revisaria tambien la zona del horizontal, condensadores alrededor del flyback alguna resistencia , etc etc, si has comprobado la zona de stby y esta bien puede ser problemas del horizontal.
> 
> Yo realmente tengo una sony en el taller de 32'' cuyo su fallo fue: un dia normal con stmby y de repente se oye un !estallido¡ tipo cuando se abre un transistor, la tengo abierta en el taller para buscarle la averia y he mirado la zona de stby y parece correcto, por cierto esta 32'' no enciende ni el piloto....
> 
> Un saludo y suerte alva¡



Parece que la suerte no me acompaña con este Sony , revise el horizontal todas las protecciones y no hay caso bajando el screen casi al mìnimo y usando una fuente para recalentar el tubo, logrè ver la raya del vertical que luego se abre formando la trama , aparece el audio perfecto, y luego se escucha el horizontal cuando corta.
 Ya he cambiado la jungla, la salida de RGB se mantienen en 175 volts.en el osciloscopio puedo ver la señal del horizontal, pero la protecciòn sigue actuando y en segundos se apaga quedando el Led parapadeando de a dos. Tengo los 5 volts y tambien los 8 que debo tener estoy trabajando con el manual de circuitos y he cambiado todos los electrolìticos sospechosos.Espero que como regalo Papa Noel me ayude a encontrarle la falla o algùn colega me tire un cable... Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda  y...                                        ¡ Felices Fiestas a Todos!


----------



## Fortivo

Alva dijo:


> Parece que la suerte no me acompaña con este Sony , revise el horizontal todas las protecciones y no hay caso bajando el screen casi al mìnimo y usando una fuente para recalentar el tubo, logrè ver la raya del vertical que luego se abre formando la trama , aparece el audio perfecto, y luego se escucha el horizontal cuando corta.
> Ya he cambiado la jungla, la salida de RGB se mantienen en 175 volts.en el osciloscopio puedo ver la señal del horizontal, pero la protecciòn sigue actuando y en segundos se apaga quedando el Led parapadeando de a dos. Tengo los 5 volts y tambien los 8 que debo tener estoy trabajando con el manual de circuitos y he cambiado todos los electrolìticos sospechosos.Espero que como regalo Papa Noel me ayude a encontrarle la falla o algùn colega me tire un cable... Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda  y...                                        ¡ Felices Fiestas a Todos!



HOLA¡¡

cuando te da la proteccion , no te indica con el led el error que es? si es asi cuentalo y postealo


----------



## Alva

Fortivo dijo:


> HOLA¡¡
> 
> cuando te da la proteccion , no te indica con el led el error que es? si es asi cuentalo y postealo



Hola, creì explicar que el LED parpadea dos veces en forma indefinida, tengo entendido que es horizontal , pero no se si en este modelo. Gracias por tratar de ayudarme.


----------



## tri15

hola Disculpen tengo un rpoblema con mi television es que al prender la television se cambiaba de canal sola se le subia el volumen y entraba al menu y mas aparte el control no respondia ala operacion que le daba , la desconecte y ahora no enciende si me podria decir cual es el problema


----------



## ernestogn

yo tengo un TCL que tenia el mismo problema , inclusive se prendia solo a todo volumen en mitad de la noche...
era la botonera (sipo sencible al tacto) se la desconecte y ahora lo manejo solo con el control remoto  no es muy cientifica o tecnica mi solucion.


----------



## el-rey-julien

es porque se ensucia los botones,ay que cambiarlos a todos los botoncitos y se soluciona ,es una falla muy comun en tv sanyo y sansung entre otras


----------



## Alva

Hola, ya me ha pasado varias veces especialmente con los TCL  que tienen touch de contacto, desconecta el Keyy probà con el control remoto a ver que pasa. Esto sucede tambien con los touch normales comunes.Suerte! 





tri15 dijo:


> hola Disculpen tengo un rpoblema con mi television es que al prender la television se cambiaba de canal sola se le subia el volumen y entraba al menu y mas aparte el control no respondia ala operacion que le daba , la desconecte y ahora no enciende si me podria decir cual es el problema


----------



## jose capellan

hola, soy nuevo en esta area de electronica y empece a ver videos en youtube para aprender un poco de reparacion de tv. estoy tratando de reparar un philip de modelo 14pt414a/85r el problema que presenta es que al darle al boton de encendido se escucha que arranca pero no se ve la imagen. si alguien sabe algo para ayudarme de ante manos gracias. y si alguien me puede recomendar un manual de reparacion porfa denme el nombre para descargarlo.      gracias!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

jose capellan dijo:


> hola, soy nuevo en esta area de electronica y empece a ver videos en youtube para aprender un poco de reparacion de tv. estoy tratando de reparar un philip de modelo 14pt414a/85r el problema que presenta es que al darle al boton de encendido se escucha que arranca pero no se ve la imagen. si alguien sabe algo para ayudarme de ante manos gracias. y si alguien me puede recomendar un manual de reparacion porfa denme el nombre para descargarlo.      gracias!!!!!!!!!!



con que que herramientas contas,sabias que en un tv ay tenciones peligrosas?potencialmente mortales

http://witronica.com/ revisa ay para  aprender  algunas cosas basicas
en la sección Comienzos en Electrónica de la wiki


----------



## eLBARDOS

jose capellan un saludo y bienvenido al foro. La reparacion de un televisor requiere conocimientos y experencias, pero aqui no se les niega al que quiere aprender. Al parecer la falla de la philips 14pt414a/85r esta en el socket verifica si tienes 130v en la linea del +B y precedes a revisar el socket que va al TRC. Te adjunto el manual que solicitas verificas si te sirver y espero te sirva saludos y suerte!


----------



## el-rey-julien

elbardos   la imagen no se ve ,estan mal subidos las imagenes,si bien el conocimiento no se le niega a nadie ,la falla que describe jose capellan es algo que vos y yo lo reparamos en minutos .no podemos poner en peligro  al muchacho ,yo creo que primero tenemos que ver con que conocimientos y que herramientas posee y después si guiarlo ,fijate que ni siquiera escribo si las tensiones de la fuente estaban presentes ,no midio si el tr del horizontal estaba bien,
no sabe ni siquiera si  el tv no enciende porque alguna protección esta actuando,ni siquiera puso las veces que parpadea el led ,para tener una idea de porque no arranca ???????????
de yapa (extra) dejo un link donde descargar miles de esquemas de todas marcas y modelos
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,13/

en esta otra ay 525 esquemas de tv philip 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,30/
bueno espero no ofender  a nadie ,pero ay que tener cuidado antes que mandar a alguien a tocar lo que no sabe y poner en riesgo su vida ,
imaginate si yo mañana pregunto 

hola soy nuevo en esto de reactores nucleares y quiero arreglar el mio  no enciende ¡¡¡
vos te crees que un ingeniero me va a decir 
si medi aca,toca esto,hace lo otro¡¡¡ volamos media ciudad .
bueno exagere un poco pero mas o menos es lo mismo ,el muchacho si no sabe nada puede morir electrocutado


----------



## jose capellan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> con que que herramientas contas,sabias que en un tv ay tenciones peligrosas?potencialmente mortales
> 
> http://witronica.com/ revisa ay para  aprender  algunas cosas basicas
> en la sección Comienzos en Electrónica de la wiki



de electronica yo se, lo que no se es de tv


----------



## el-rey-julien

bien entonces ay van los primeros pasos ,
1 _ ya tenes el esquema ?
2 - VERIFICA SI EL TR del horizantal no este en corto (si esta en corto al encender el tv vas a escuchar un tic,tic y se apaga)
3- verifica si al ic de vertical le llegan las tensiones correspondientes (si el ic ese no funciona el tv no arranca se proteje)
4- verifica la fuente si regula bien como te dijo eLBARDOS,,,, menos





> revisar el socket que va al TRC.


 eso todavía no


----------



## jose capellan

tiene dos tr el "bf422" y el "bu1508dx", cual de los dos?

ok ya lo revise y tiene un corto en el transistor horizontal desde el colector-emisor. k hacer en este caso?

el ic del vertical tine 12v


----------



## el-rey-julien

y cambia el transistor quemado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
a para mira que ese transistor es normal que marque unos 60 hom entre emisor/colector


----------



## jose capellan

a que se deve que se haya quemado?


----------



## el-rey-julien

y se queman ,que se  yo,algun  pico de tencion,etc etc  ,pero lo mediste bien al tr ,decime cuantos hom tiene entre colector emisor ?


----------



## jose capellan

y por cual tr lo cambio? si no aparece el mismo

espera... ahora no tiene continuidad


----------



## el-rey-julien

d1555   (2sd1555)   ,pero  medi de vuelta el tr que parece quemado ,si es   0 hom si esta quemado ,pero si marca unos 60 hom es  porque el tr esta en buenas condiciones


----------



## jose capellan

es que desconecte el socket y el tr no tiene continuidad

pero si lo conecto tiene una resistencia de 11kohm


----------



## el-rey-julien

los transistores siempre para medirlos ay que desconectar las  patitas ,nunca  medirlos conectados


----------



## jose capellan

no es tr, y el flyback no se como medirlo


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probafb.htm
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-fb.htm

ay tenes probadores de flyback ,faciles


----------



## ARcherscope

hola no se casi nada de electronica ya que unicamente tome un curso basico en la escuela y por eso me empezo a gustar y realmente en este momento no tengo una duda que sea para reparala solo quisiera que me digan si es algo grave que puede tener mi TV para asi llevarla a garantia, perdon si por si acaso me confundi de foro de antemano muchas gracias, ahora mi problema

Bueno mi problema es este ase 1 mes exactamente me compre una TV LCD de las chinas jeje  
Marca: Cobia 
Modelo: AL-26680

bueno en realidad la television siempre ma a funcionado ala perfeccion pero ase aproximadamente 2 dias comenze a notar que el led que indica que esta prendido, aclaro que tiene 2 leds uno en stand by(rojo) y otro en Activo(azul) cuando la tele esta prendiendo el led azul se ve como si se estuviera ahogando osea como si algo le estuviera robando voltaje(como cuando prendes un estereo y le subes al maximo y el led baja su intensidad de brillo) y asi incluso a llegado a no prender el ezul y hoy apenas un amigo me dijo mientras la veia que noto como se apago el backlight de la TV por 1 segundo masomenos nunca me a pasado a mi pero el dijo que si sera algo grave como para llevarla a garantia? esa es mi duda gracias por responderme


----------



## tronik

hola archerscope esta falla que dices tu puede ser de la fuente de alimentacion lo que te recomiendo que hagas es desarmarla con mucho cuidado y fijarte en la fuente de alimentacion tiene unos capasitores electroliticos casi siempre son de 1000uF o 2200uF  estan entre esos valoress verifica que no esten inchados tocalos con la mano y si notas que estan como panzones cambialos ya que esos tumban el voltaje y hace que la tv no oscile bien los capasitores estan alrededor de 4 o 5 pesos mexicanos baratos 
ya que te saldra mas barato que llevarla de garantia ala tienda y ahorraras mucho tiempo, nomas que ojo 
porque siertas garantias se eliminan si la tv ya esta desarmada  

suerte


----------



## el-rey-julien

tronik ,tienes razón con  los capacitadores de la fuente agrego una cosa mas ,los que mas fallan son  unos de 470µf    y    los de  1000µf   cisi siempre  vienen de a  pares ,cuando lo reemplaces podes  subir un  poco la tencion  de capacitores,suponte  que son de   1000µf   x 16 volt     ,reemplazarlos por  1000µf  x 35 volt 
si son de 470µf  x 10 volt ,ponle uno de   470µf por 25 ,,,,,,,se entendio??


----------



## ernestogn

si esta en garantia anda quejarte , patea un par de mostradores, grita a los cuatro vientos "adonde vamos a ir a parar" y cosas por el estilo, si lo desarmas y rayas la carcaza o un tornillo te rebotan la garantia,,,,,, hoy es un capacitor de la fuente pero mañana puede fallar otra cosa

ha y no digas que se te apaga el led , deci que se te apaga el backligth


----------



## ARcherscope

gracias a todos por responder de maner tan rapida intentare llevarla a garantia si no me la aceptan por que como les digo el problema del backlight yo en lo personal no lo he visto un amigo que la utilizaba me dijo que paso y por lo del led pues ese si se nota casi siempre lo hace ya si no me la acepta comenzare a checar los capacitores e intentare cambiarlos por unos de mayor tension como dijo el-rey-julien para que no me vuelva a pasar


----------



## Helminto G.

llevala a garantia quejrse resulta veces bueno y no pierdes nada, si no la aceptan pues y procedes, pero primero el protocolo, y no te peocupes por decir algo que no has vosto, todos mienten....


----------



## eLBARDOS

La garantia es la 1era opcion que queda..


----------



## S.W.A.T.

el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probafb.htm
> http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-fb.htm
> 
> ay tenes probadores de flyback ,faciles


 

el transformador del probador de yugos y flybacks (T1) es necesario que sea de audio o puede ser cualquier transformador? 

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

t1 es el transformador chiquito de las salidas de audio, se puede ir  probando con otros que tengas los amarilla y  verdes.

no  tiene porque ser de audio, es cuestión de ir  probando los transformadores que  puedas   conseguir asta dar con el mas adecuado


----------



## S.W.A.T.

rey-julien el 2sk44 segun el datasheet es un jfet N-channel,lo puedo sustituir por un mosfet N-channel? o es lo mismo jfet que mosfet? disculpa mi ignorancia.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si admite sustitutos ,no es mas que un oscilador simple ,otra    manera es acer un  oscilador con un ne555 ,un transistor  y  medir el consumo ,es simple la cosa


----------



## S.W.A.T.

tengo un tv RCA chasis-ctc175a que no enciende y cuando trato de encenderlo produce un ruido como un silvido muy fino, creo que es en la fuente.ya desconecte el b+ y al tratar de encenderlo el sonido queda constante hasta que lo apago. ya saque el transistor horizontal y esta en buen estado.

necesito sugerencias,si alguien me puede orientar en la reparacion cuento con el manual de servicio si alguien decea ayudarme puedo subir el manual al foro. saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

medi  si estan presentes las tenciones de la fuente


----------



## S.W.A.T.

bueno voy a subir el manual de servicio para facilitar las explicaciones.ya medi en el capacitor mas grande de la fuente y hay 150v.

ya medi el b+ y son 152v pero en el manual de servicio dice que debe ser de 140v, esto podria influir en el funcionamiento del tv?

los 12v de stby estan presentes.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el flyback en corto o el yugo ,tambien puede ser  que el flyback este bien y el corto este en alguna de las salidad del flyback,por ejemplo de donde salen 25 volt que alimentan la salida vertical ¡¡¡¡¡

si la tencion esta alta en la fuente puede ser que algun filtro este fallando ,también y  eso también influye  en el encendido


----------



## S.W.A.T.

bueno saque el Q4150 regulador de b+ (darlington) creo que esta malo porque mide entre todos sus terminales por eso no me regulaba los 140v. medi el flyback y solo hay continuidad entre el primario,del primario al secundario no hay continuidad parece estar normal.

quiero sustituir ese regulador pero tiene borradas algunas letras solo se que es un tip y termina en 2 creo, si puedes decirme que darlington colocar me salvarias el dia.saludos y gracias por comentar.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ni idea de que numero o conoce llame ese q4150.


----------



## el-rey-julien

hoy reviso en el taller si me quedo alguna placa vieja para ver  el numero del Q4150,si lo encuentro te paso el numero 
saludos


----------



## pandacba

Un TIP142, te funciona de perlillas alli, pone uno de esos y proba la fuente con una lámpara como carga, una de 40-60W y ajusta el +B a 140, reitra la lámpara y asegurate que en vacio, el +B no se suba(un par de volts no es problemático)
En este tipo de fuente el TR regulado Q4150 solo regula tensión, la mayor parte de la corriente circula por  la R en paralelo entre colector y emisor


----------



## el-rey-julien

buen aporte panda,ya me quitaste  la tarea de buscar en los cachivaches ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba

De nada majesta, esa era la idea, ayudar al compañero y evitar que ande revovliendo trastos viejos...


----------



## S.W.A.T.

el tip 122 y el tip142 tienen las mismas caracteristicas? porque pregunte en la tienda de electronica por el tip 142 y no tienen.perdonen por la demora en contestar.

saludos y gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

para averiguar equivalencias de transistores http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=tip142 ,

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=tip122


----------



## pandacba

No es equivalente ya que maneja menos potencia, y la capsula no es la grande si no la como un TIP29, peo mirando los datos si te podria servir, hay que tener en cuenta que solo maneja 6A. prova con uno de esos no tendrias que tener problemas, otros posibles también TIP100,101 y102


----------



## S.W.A.T.

pandacba el tip122 dice que vceo-100v. esto es lo que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de sustituir? si el voltaje a regular son 152v que deben ser estabilizados a 140v.esa es mi duda.


----------



## el-rey-julien

pero fijate los amperes ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

auch no era a mi la pregunta ¡¡ perdon


----------



## S.W.A.T.

los amperes de la fuente o del transistor?

antes de la resistencia que va en paralelo con el colector y el emisor hay un fusible de 1 amperio.


----------



## el-rey-julien

amperes del transistor claro,tiene que ser igual o superior al tip142 sino se va a quemar


----------



## S.W.A.T.

ok. entonces lo voy a sustituir por un tip122 pero tambien voy a comprar un tip142 por cualquier cosa.

gracias amigos por sus comentarios.sin duda alguna este foro es el mejor.


----------



## el-rey-julien

que tengas suerte ¡¡¡¡ comenta si lo solucionaste 
saludos


----------



## pandacba

Para que les sirva a todos los que aún pueden toparse con este tipo de fuente serie muy común hace algunos años ya, La tensión rectificada te da 154V aprox a la salida de la fuente tenes 140V, entontes veamos como es la cosa, en el colector tenemos los 150V(para redondear valores) y en el emisor 140 la diferencia es de 10V esa es la tensiío VCE quiere decir que cualquier transistor que me de minimamente el doble me sirve ya que no vas a tener más tensión que esa, de echo el famos 2N3055 fue creado para este tipo de fuentes y solo tenia una VCE de 60V y funcionaba muy bien, ahora con el tema corriente, es evidente que no va soportar más corriente que la que marca el fusible por lo tanto toamndo 4A para arriba sirve perfectamente, aparte ya inidque que no toda la corriente pasa por el Transistor Regulaor, para eso esta la R "Shunt"  entre colector emisor, para que el transistor solo regule la tensión.

En otras palabras el TIP142 excede largamente los valores necesarios para un correcto funcionmiento, de alli que una buena cantidad de transistores puedan sustituirlo.

Si bien no es mala idea partir del TR original, muchas veces estos estan muy sobredimensionados porque tal vez ese componente lo consiguen a  precio muy competitivo y de alli su uso. 

En fuentes más o meno los que les comente es lo que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de cambiar el Tr regulador

ATENCIÓN!!!

Me corrigo es una fuente que al arrancar se comporta como una fuente serie, para luego pasar a ser controlada en modo swiching

Ahora veamos que corriente pasa por la R4155, esta es de 18 ohms, y en sus extremos soporta 10V aplicando ley del ohm tenmoe que I= V/R =0.55A


----------



## S.W.A.T.

ahora si todo me quedo mas claro gracias por compartir tus conocimientos pandacba y gracias a ti rey julien.gracias a ustedes todo me queda claro. 

saludos y bendiciones para todos.


----------



## S.W.A.T.

bueno aqui estoy nuevamente para comentar que ya sustitui el darlington tip122 y no regula el b+ a 140v, medi con el tester y esta en 153v.tambien reemplaze la memoria eeprom y nada no logra encender el tv.ahora si que esta completamente muerto ya no hace el sonido de querer encender.espero sus comentarios

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

le debe estar faltando una tensión ,empezá por el jungla medí si esta alimentado  y si tiene pulso horizontal ,luego segui ese pulso para ver si le llega al tr del  flyback


----------



## S.W.A.T.

medi el voltaje de alimentacion del micro y al parecer no estan los 5v de stby pero creo que es debido a un capacitor(smd) que esta en paralelo con el pin 20 y 21 del micro(alimentacion) parece estar en corto. lo medi en continuidad y mide, es de 0.1 microfaradio.los voltajes de stby que salen de los emisores de Q4105 y Q4103 estan correctos.de estar dañado el micro es posible reemplazarlo?

saludos.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> le debe estar faltando una tensión ,empezá por el jungla medí si esta alimentado y si tiene pulso horizontal ,luego segui ese pulso para ver si le llega al tr del flyback


 
en cual pin del jungla debo medir el pulso horizontal? en el que dice horizontal out(pin 24) es posible medirlo con el tester o necesito un osciloscopio.

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

primero quita el corto que por ay se soluciona y el tv arranca,(quita el capacitor y  mide el capacitor,seguramente no esta en corto)
el pulso lo podes medir con osciloscopio ,sino tambien podes poner un simple led en el pin 24 (desconectar la patita y solo el led) si el led enciende es porque el pulso esta,luego mide el resto de las pistas y los dos transistores,
si tenes un tester con frecuencimetro ,tambien podes medir con eso

el led se conecta desde la patita de salida del pulso  hacia chasis

el led se conecta desde la patita de salida del pulso  hacia chasis 
pero primero que  esten las tenciones correctas del micro y  prueba en encenderlo


----------



## S.W.A.T.

te comento que antes de cambiar el transistor y la eeprom el tv hacia un zumbido y el rele conmutaba  y luego se apagaba.ahora no hace nada de eso.tambian medi el volatje de alimentacion de la eeprom y entre el gnd y vcc y me daba 5v, pero ahora cuando mido el voltaje entre el gnd y vcc de la eeprom no me da nada. pero si mido entre el vcc de la eeprom y el negativo del filtro de la fuente si me da los 5v.

tengo un tester con frecuencimetro de 25khz me sirve?

tambien me pasa lo mismo con el micro solo me da los 5v con el gnd del filtro de la fuente.


----------



## S.W.A.T.

rey-julien arme el probador de yugos y flybacks para hacerle pruebas al flyback.lo unico que nose es que terminales del flyback conectar al probador. gnd y b+?
tambien saque los capacitores smd y los medi y estan en buenas condiciones.

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

asi es ,conectalo en donde   va la alimentación del flyback (en donde irian  los 124 volt de la fuente)y   luego  pon en corto algunas de  las salidas y  veras como marca mas consumo o  el corto


----------



## S.W.A.T.

aqui te dejo la configuracion del flyback.


----------



## el-rey-julien

entre las patas 1 y 4


----------



## S.W.A.T.

al desconectar la terminal del b+ del flyback se restablecen los voltajes de la eeprom y el micro a 4.5v y el voltaje del darlington es de 144v.

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el transistor del horizantal no estara quemado no?


----------



## pandacba

Asi como tenes el terminal del +B desconectado medi entre ese terminal y masa sin el TR de horizontal, no te tiene que medir nada, si mide tenes el trafo en corto, yo supongo que mediste bien el trnasistor de salida horizontal y ya sabes que esta bueno


----------



## jose capellan

saludos espero que esten bien.

poseo un tv philip que al darle al boton de encendido hace el ruido normal de encendido pero la tv no presenta imagen, el led stamby en todo momento apagado y el tv hace el sonido de un segundero de un reloj de pared desde el momento de encenderce 
porfavor si alguien me puede ayudar de antes mano gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

puede ser el flyback en conto o el tr del horizontal


----------



## pandacba

El led no parapadea? que modelo de Phipips es? ese sonido es señal casi inequivova de un corto en linea de fuente, revisa el TR de salida horizontal si no esta en corto, y si no hay que ensayar la fuente, pero primero hay que saber que modleo porque en el aire es muy dificil decir nada


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, dejo una falla que tengo con mi televisor Philips 21 Powervision:
A veces la pantalla se me angosta completamente y queda de 1 cm de espesor, todo lo demás negro. El audio anda bien en ese momento.
Algo que no se si tiene que ver pero el botón de encendido general ya no anda (no apaga, solo con el control remoto) y si golpeo fuerte al lado de él anda de nuevo bien, pero si golpeo otro lado no.


----------



## oscarzx

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, dejo una falla que tengo con mi televisor Philips 21 Powervision:
> A veces la pantalla se me angosta completamente y queda de 1 cm de espesor, todo lo demás negro. El audio anda bien en ese momento.
> Algo que no se si tiene que ver pero el botón de encendido general ya no anda (no apaga, solo con el control remoto) y si golpeo fuerte al lado de él anda de nuevo bien, pero si golpeo otro lado no.



Revisa soldaduras, ya que dices que con un golpe queda bien, entonces debe ser que alguna esta en frio.


----------



## pandacba

Queda de un cm en el ancho o en el alto?, si es de acho busca cerca de done va el conector de horizonta y zona aledaña, si es de alto es en la zona del vertical, este esta cerca del horizontal es un CI con vaias patitas


----------



## el-rey-julien

no mira que una ves me toco una tv marca philco que hacia lo mismo y era nueva y no le encontré la falla,
soldadura no era,era algo del modo servis seguro,pero como se necesitaba un control especial y yo no lo tenia me lo lleve pal servis oficial


----------



## Neodymio

pandacba dijo:


> Queda de un cm en el ancho o en el alto?, si es de acho busca cerca de done va el conector de horizonta y zona aledaña, si es de alto es en la zona del vertical, este esta cerca del horizontal es un CI con vaias patitas



Queda de 1cm de ancho, o sea que la línea es vertical. Es problema de soldadura?
Pregunto porque nunca desarmé un televisor y se que hay una parte cargada por más que se desenchufe y no se como descargarla para trabajar seguro.


----------



## oscarzx

para descargar el tv necesitaras un destornillador de pala y un caiman, una punta del caiman la pones en el destornillador y la otra en la guaya que tiene alrededor la pantalla, luego la punta del destornillador la metes en la chupa del flyback que esta sobre la pantalla, para que toque los contactos y se descargue, se tiene que escuchar un sonido de descarga, repitelo varias veces para que estes seguro.

Si dices que cuando le das golpes al tv este se arregla, lo mas pobrable es que sea de soldaduras en la zona del vertical, pero tambien checa los condensadores y resistencias que estan en esa zona. Espero te sirva.


----------



## Neodymio

oscarzx dijo:


> para descargar el tv necesitaras un destornillador de pala y un caiman, una punta del caiman la pones en el destornillador y la otra en la guaya que tiene alrededor la pantalla, luego la punta del destornillador la metes en la chupa del flyback que esta sobre la pantalla, para que toque los contactos y se descargue, se tiene que escuchar un sonido de descarga, repitelo varias veces para que estes seguro.
> 
> Si dices que cuando le das golpes al tv este se arregla, lo mas pobrable es que sea de soldaduras en la zona del vertical, pero tambien checa los condensadores y resistencias que estan en esa zona. Espero te sirva.



Gracias por la respuesta.
Qué son la "guaya" y la "chupa"?


----------



## pandacba

Neodino, en ese tV no te acosnsejo que hagas ninguna descarga en todo caso habria que retirar integramente el chasis, donde hay alta tensión residual es en el "capacitor" de la fuente de alta tensión y en ese modelo se puede trabajar sin necesidad de quitar el "chupete"  ahora si no tienes muchos conocimientos te aconsejo que lo lleves a un service ya que puedes dañar en forma permantente la placa, obvio el riesgo es tuyo el chupete es esqa cosa redonda negra que esta por encima del cuello del tubo a media distancia entre este y la parte superior del cual sale un calble rojo grueso que va a una pieza grande de plástico, que por un lado se fe el núcleo de Ferrita y por otro lado unas perillas o  cruces segun los modelos, quidanto el cable de alimentación, el cable del desmagenitzador, los parlantes y algún otro la placa puede ser puesta con la parte de las pistas hacia arriba y alli te fijas, te aconsejo marcar la entrada de 220 y la bobina ya que en algunos modelos la ficha es igual


En cuanto a descargar el tuvo si fuera necesario, primero retira la placa y sacar el chupete al último(con prráctica se puede sacar sin hacer la descarga como hago yo) para ello hay que tomar un cable grueso, envolverlo en la malla que esta en el tubo tocando las partes que tiene una pintura negra y el otro estremo a un destornillado del tipo plano enrollar sobre la parte metálica(se entiende que habara que quitar la cobertura plástica en ambos extremos varios cms) deslizar con suavidad el destornillador bajo la goma dirigiendose hace el centro, y se sentira la descarga, repetri varias veces, pero como dije con la placa desconectada incluso la placa del tubo alli hay una conección de masa a esa malla el unico vinculo debe ser el cable de alta tensión, una vez descargado con el mismo destornilador comprimir el clip para permitir que este salga de su alojamiento.

El colega te explico esto solo que con algunos termnos propios de su región


----------



## oscarzx

Neodymio dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Qué son la "guaya" y la "chupa"?



la guaya es el cable desnudo que esta sobre la pantalla, y la chupa o "chupete" como dice el colega, es la goma que esta en la parte superior de la pantalla, Asi la llamamos aqui en Colombia


----------



## lencho1910

Hola a todos, ojala y me pudieran ayudar, tengo un televisor samsung de 21 pulgadas el cual se le cambio el transistor de salida horizontal, puesto que estaba en corto lo cual originaba un ruido, pero despues de un rato de funcionar se volvio a quemar, se reemplazo y nuevamente se quemo cual podria ser el problema


----------



## pandacba

Tras verificar la rotura de un TRansistor de salida horizontal, antes de poner uno nuevo hay que ver si la tensón de fuente, esta en sus valores originales, para ello se ensaya la fuente, se coloca una lámpara como carga y se mide la tensión de la misma que debe estar acorde al plano del mimso. Luego con variac se bajas y se sube el voltaje de entrada, para ver si estabiliza, si todo esta ok deben medirrse los capacitoes electrolíticos asociados al driver, luego los capacitores de alta tensión que van en el colector del transistor y verificar que la señal de horizontal tiene sus formas correctas, esto con osciloscopio.
Si todo esta bien es muy probable que el flyback este en corto o el yugo


----------



## kavo

buenas a todos.,....
tengo un tv que se escucha pero no se ve el se fue cerrando poco a poco  hasta que se quedo todo negro
que falla seria esa...

que es lo primero que deveria revisar....?¿?¿


----------



## oscarzx

revisa los condensadores electroliticos


----------



## flacojuan

hola que tal compa, oye has esta prueba..... enciende el tv, en el control de screen lo elevas un poco hast que veas algo, lo normal serian unas rayas de retorno, si al subirle lo que ves es una raya en el medio. a chequear la seccion del vertical... pero de todas maneras tienes que mencionar la marca y modelo de tv en cuestion. ya veremos saludos...


----------



## lencho1910

Buenas noches a todos
sera necesarrio cambiar el transformador que va despues del puente de diodos cuando este zumba (chilla como grillo) de un televisor samsung de 21 pulgadas, el cual me quema el transistor salida horizontal


----------



## pandacba

No le eches la culpa al trafo, has, revisado cada componente de la fuene? le has echo los ensayos básicos? tienes circuito o manual de servicio?
Me van a decir que hago spam porque vengo repitiendo lo mismo no se ya cuantas veces,
Cuando se rompe un TR de saldi horizontal, no se compra y muy alegremente se lo instala, hay que averiguar la causa por la qu se rompio, porque si no la buscamos y no la eliminambos enseguida tendremos un montón de chatarra de silicio.....

Primero ensayar fuente con lámpara de carga, y con variac, comprobar si regula y si estabiliza y si esta en el valor adecuado, si todo sesta ok, revisar capacitores asociados al colector del TR de salia horizontal, tienen que tener su valor correcto, si todo esta bien, revisar componentes asociados al driver de horizontal en particular electrolíticos y tensión del driver que este correcta. si todo sigue bien verificar que la salida de señal de la jungla tenga la forma y valores correctos, si todo estuviera bien, ensayar el horizontal a bajo voltaje(12V) si se apaga la fuente o el flyback esta en corto y o tiene fugas intrnas o el yugo puede estar en másl estao. Verificar el yugo que tenga unos 2-2.2 ohma en algunos casos un poquio meos si hay diferencias , sacar uno de los cables que va de la palca al yugo en el terminal de este y desoldar los estremos de las dos bobinas, separalas y medir respecto al otro terminal deben tener aproximadamete 4 ohms ambas si hay diferencias la de menor valor tienen espeiras contiguas en corto
y me cansie.....


----------



## dj delta

Hola a todos tengo un tv samsung bio plus de 21 pulgadas el problema es el siguiente: el led de stanby esta encendido..cuando lo enciendo se apaga el led y enseguida enciende..y no enciende la tv .tengo una placa similar y le hice algunos cambios .el fly back, el horizontal,y hasta el str smr 40000c y sigue lo mismo ,lo que veo sospechoso es un voltaje que aparece en el sensor o fotodiodo .el cual deberia ser de 5.0 vac ,me aparece 3.7 vac..rastree toda la linea que conduce al micro szm-284 ev y da los 3.8 creo que deberia ser de 5.0 y no esta .quizas haya un problema en el micro,no lo he remplazado espero que me guieen y me ayuden a solucionar este problema ademas vi en otros foros que podia ser la eeprom  o tambien el fotodiodo espero sus ayudas gracias..


----------



## JMV

NEO101 dijo:


> Buenas, cómo andan?
> 
> Les cuento que si bien soy Técnico Electrónico, me dedico a Sistemas (soy Analista Programador), sin embargo hago cosas de electrónica como hobby, aunque no tengo mucha expericencia en lo que es reparación.
> Voy al grano:
> 
> Tengo un Sony Trinitron kv *29xtr1* que no enciende y hace un zumbido.
> Lo enchufo a los 220v y lo prendo con el botón principal (el que hace que quede en Standby). El desmagnetizador se escucha que pega el golpe, pero no prende el LED de Standby (y obvio no se puede prender la TV). No prende el tubo, ni el audio, etc.
> Mi suposición es que algo está mal y alguna protección evita que arranque la fuente, pero me faltan algunos conocimientos (y sobre todo práctica) para darme cuenta de dónde sale el zumbido. Es agudo (diría que es mayor de 5000Hz, pero no me atrevería a asegurar que sean los 15000Hz del FlyBack).
> 
> Mis preguntas serían, más o menos, las siguentes:
> El zumbido solo lo puede hacer el flyback o bien puede llegar a "zumbar" un itegrado/híbrido que está en un disipador, cerca del flyback? (por lo cual no logro determinar quién zumba).
> También estuve releyendo un poco sobre TV, y veo que el FlyBack puede tener bobinados adicionales que se usan para obtener otras tensiones de la fuente, lo cual me complica el panorama.
> 
> Este fin de semana estaré desarmándolo y limpiándolo y tratando de descubrir la falla, por lo cual posteé ahora para tener alguna idea adicional de por dónde empezar (digamos, chequeos iniciales, de lo fácil a lo complejo).
> 
> Desde ya, agradecidísimo de antemano y espero lograr solucionarlo, en cuyo caso dejaré todo detallado aquí para que otro pueda aprovecharlo.
> 
> Adicionalmente, me resultó hasta ahora imposible conseguir el diagrama del mismo :enfadado:.
> Lo qué sí sé es que está en los libros:
> Guía de Fallas Localizadas en TV Color 9 (Hillar José)
> http://www.hasa.com.ar/textos.php?cod=HA0270
> Y también en uno llamado "algarra tomo XII".
> 
> No conseguí ninguno de los 2, así que si alguien los tiene, bienvenido sea
> 
> Saludos y mil gracias!
> 
> Marcelo.



Hola NEO101,
Soy nuevo en este foro y tengo un problema idéntico al tuyo (mismo modelo de TV y con la misma falla).
Te quería preguntar si lo pudiste resolver y de ser así, cómo lo hiciste?
Gracias!


----------



## NEO101

JMV dijo:


> Hola NEO101,
> Soy nuevo en este foro y tengo un problema idéntico al tuyo (mismo modelo de TV y con la misma falla).
> Te quería preguntar si lo pudiste resolver y de ser así, cómo lo hiciste?
> Gracias!



Bienvenido al foro!

Te cuento que en mi caso, estaba quemado el transistor horizontal. La cuestión fundamental, obviamente, era por qué... Mirando la plaqueta en esa zona tan crítica (donde está dicho transistor), me encontré con una "soldadura fría", es decir, una soldadura que estaba "rajada" y por lo tanto no hacía contacto. Era justo la de uno de los capacitores que van del colector a tierra, son los de re-trazado que forman una red varios de ellos y unas bobinas... Se reconocen fácil porque son de 1700 Volt o más. Si alguno pierde capacidad, se generan sobretensiones que queman el transistor. Por suerte en mi caso, los capacitores estaban bien, solo se había desoldado uno. Toda esa sona está expuesta a cambios de tempratura, de hecho se nota en el barniz de la plaqueta que en esa zona tiene un color medio pardo...

No sé tus conocimientos de TV, si no tenés ni idea, decime que te paso un link de donde me nutrí para saber cómo funcionaba la parte horizontal/vertical.

¡Saludos y suerte!

Marcelo.


----------



## JMV

NEO101 dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro!
> 
> Te cuento que en mi caso, estaba quemado el transistor horizontal. La cuestión fundamental, obviamente, era por qué... Mirando la plaqueta en esa zona tan crítica (donde está dicho transistor), me encontré con una "soldadura fría", es decir, una soldadura que estaba "rajada" y por lo tanto no hacía contacto. Era justo la de uno de los capacitores que van del colector a tierra, son los de re-trazado que forman una red varios de ellos y unas bobinas... Se reconocen fácil porque son de 1700 Volt o más. Si alguno pierde capacidad, se generan sobretensiones que queman el transistor. Por suerte en mi caso, los capacitores estaban bien, solo se había desoldado uno. Toda esa sona está expuesta a cambios de tempratura, de hecho se nota en el barniz de la plaqueta que en esa zona tiene un color medio pardo...
> 
> No sé tus conocimientos de TV, si no tenés ni idea, decime que te paso un link de donde me nutrí para saber cómo funcionaba la parte horizontal/vertical.
> 
> ¡Saludos y suerte!
> 
> Marcelo.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! En realidad no tengo experiencia en reparación de TV....quiere decir que el fly back estaba bien entonces?
Te acordarás por si acaso el tipo del transistor que se te quemó?

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

En mi caso el flyback estaba bien (es algo que debés revisar). Si estuviera en corto el flyback, eso también podría provocar que se queme el transistor...
En casa creo que tengo el transistor original, que es japonés (Hitachi), puse un reemplazo y lleva funcionando bien ya medio año por lo menos, así que resultó 
(no encuentro la página que leí del curso de tv, cuando pueda te la busco y te la paso).

¡Saludos!


----------



## JMV

NEO101 dijo:


> En mi caso el flyback estaba bien (es algo que debés revisar). Si estuviera en corto el flyback, eso también podría provocar que se queme el transistor...
> En casa creo que tengo el transistor original, que es japonés (Hitachi), puse un reemplazo y lleva funcionando bien ya medio año por lo menos, así que resultó
> (no encuentro la página que leí del curso de tv, cuando pueda te la busco y te la paso).
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Ok, gracias por la ayuda! Si podés pasame el modelo del transistor que cambiaste, por favor.
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

dj delta dijo:


> Hola a todos tengo un tv samsung bio plus de 21 pulgadas el problema es el siguiente: el led de stanby esta encendido..cuando lo enciendo se apaga el led y enseguida enciende..y no enciende la tv .tengo una placa similar y le hice algunos cambios .el fly back, el horizontal,y hasta el str smr 40000c y sigue lo mismo ,lo que veo sospechoso es un voltaje que aparece en el sensor o fotodiodo .el cual deberia ser de 5.0 vac ,me aparece 3.7 vac..rastree toda la linea que conduce al micro szm-284 ev y da los 3.8 creo que deberia ser de 5.0 y no esta .quizas haya un problema en el micro,no lo he remplazado espero que me guieen y me ayuden a solucionar este problema ademas vi en otros foros que podia ser la eeprom  o tambien el fotodiodo espero sus ayudas gracias..


Primro que nada hazte del esquema del mismo o mejor el manual de sevicio, para poder corroborar las tensiones exactas, porque ojo ahora hay micros que trabajan a 3.3V


----------



## NEO101

JMV dijo:


> Ok, gracias por la ayuda! Si podés pasame el modelo del transistor que cambiaste, por favor.
> Saludos!



Te referís al reemplazo, o al original?


----------



## JMV

NEO101 dijo:


> Te referís al reemplazo, o al original?



Si tenés los datos de los dos sería ideal.

Saludos


----------



## NEO101

JMV dijo:


> Si tenés los datos de los dos sería ideal.
> 
> Saludos



  el original deberías verlo en tu TV...
Ahora bien, si tu duda es *cuál es el transistor horizontal*, es uno que lleva disipador medianito, está en el medio y hacia el fondo del TV (o sea, hacia vos cuando lo tenés abierto). Está a unos 5 cm del flyback, lo vas a reconocer fácilmente.


----------



## Galapacho

hola a todos tengo un problema en un televisor grunkel. Lo que le ocurre es lo siguiente , tiene audio pero no tiene imagen. Que es lo que le puede ocurrir??
Un saludo


----------



## NEO101

JMV dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! En realidad no tengo experiencia en reparación de TV....quiere decir que el fly back estaba bien entonces?
> Te acordarás por si acaso el tipo del transistor que se te quemó?
> 
> Saludos!



Encontré el curso que te mencionaba. Yo sólo necesité del 28 al 30, aunque si tenés problemas de flyback, deberías seguir leyendo...
http://curso-completo-de-tv.com/

¡Saludos y espero le saques provecho!

Marcelo.


----------



## flacojuan

Hola a todos, vengo para que me den una ayudita........ por favor  necesito los datos eeprom del tv premium prt2960, ya que el tv en  cuestion despues de cambiarle la original que esta dañada. no tiene audio y el vertical muy abierto, inclusive intente con varios modos de servicio para Tv´s chinos y nada.....

Dios quiera y alguien lo tenga.... saludos a todos.


----------



## jhon electronics

Hola todos.
Tengo un problema con un tv daewoo chasis CN-001G el cual presenta una falla en los colores, la situacion es que no soy muy diestro para arreglar estos dispositivos pero con una buena indicacion puedo lograrlo, el problema es que no se indentificar donde buscar el problema. 
Adjunto envio unas imagenes de la pantalla.


----------



## flacojuan

hola jhon electronics, oye el problema puede estar en el yugo de deflexion o la pantalla, pero deberias primero revisar elrededor del yugo si existe alguna soldadura fria, aunque no lo creo...... si tienes un parlante pasale el iman cerca de la pantalla puede ser de arriba hacia debajo. para ver si se mueve esa mancha que tienes, si no lo hace existe la posibilidad de ser yugo o pantalla.....


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia hermanos pueden ayudarme estoy iniciandome con los TVs ya he aprendido muchas cosas como por ejemplo a descargar fly back, medir diodos,resistencias, continuidad ect. estoy tratando de entender como medir las salidas horizontal y vertical se debe a mi inesperiencia en medicion de transistores no se medir transistores alguien me podria explicar mas o menos como se mide me dijeron q se mide en diodo continuidad pero no entiendo muy bien cualquier explicacion le agradeceria gracias!!!


----------



## pandacba

Fijate en el siguiene enlace y hace click en cada imagien, vas a aprender un poco de cada uno de esos lugares-> http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=como%20medir%20transistores&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=800&bih=410


----------



## martin zambrano

gracias amigo muy buena tu informacion!!!


----------



## jhon electronics

flacojuan dijo:


> hola jhon electronics, oye el problema puede estar en el yugo de deflexion o la pantalla, pero deberias primero revisar elrededor del yugo si existe alguna soldadura fria, aunque no lo creo...... si tienes un parlante pasale el iman cerca de la pantalla puede ser de arriba hacia debajo. para ver si se mueve esa mancha que tienes, si no lo hace existe la posibilidad de ser yugo o pantalla.....



 el problema del tv era que el rele que energiza la bobina que tiene la pantalla del tv no estaba haciendo buen contacto.Gracias por tu informacion


----------



## martin zambrano

como se llama el liquido blanco que se le echa a las salidas para disipar el calor???


----------



## pandacba

No es líquiodo es una grasa, y se la conocoe al menos por aca como grasa disipadora


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia podrian ayudarme alguien sabe como puedo programar mi televisor para ponerlo a funcionar con el control de DIRECTV RC64L mi TV es un samsung modelo CL17M6MQ


----------



## zxeth

Buenas, queria hacer una consulta. Tengo un televisor el cual la imagen esta movida, osea en la parte de abajo esta todo apretado y la parte de arriba se ve alargado. Esto puede ser el soncronizador vertical?, alguien sabe que problema puede tener?, el resto anda todo 10 puntos. Perdonen que todavia no subi fotos pero estoy apurado, en un rato subo fotosd e lo que pasa y como es el televisor. Desde ya muchas gracias

Aca estan las fotos, como veran hay tambien un pedazo de imagen sin uilizar, ahi subi las fotos de los presets tambien, no me fije si se ve bien. Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba

Es un problema de linealidad, hay modelos que traen controld de linealidad(un preset), pero en generla cuando eso aparece de golpe o de apoco se debe al deterioro de uno o varios capacitores electrolíticos en el sector de deflección vertical,.

Podrias poner marca y modelo? de todas formas el CI de vertical se encuentra en un disipador en las inmediaciones del flyback


----------



## zxeth

toshiba 213tgae

Los presets que subi fotos son de los colores y brillo, no sabia para que eran hasta que toquetee, despues tiene otro preset para brillo al lado del fly back y los 2 del flyback. Despues no encontre otro (excepto esos viejitos cuadrados de ceramica que no se si son resistencias o capacitores)


----------



## pandacba

Si  algunos lo traian otro no. 
Te adjunto el esquema de uno que es muy similar al tuyo y fijate si tieene el mismo CI en el vertical, para ello fijate en la página 3 el AN5515

Bukeno mira gracias a un colega de Santa Fe, recien se lo pido y ya me lo envio
Aqui esta el de tu modelo

Lamentablemente en esa copia faltal el horizontal y el vertical, pero no hay problema es identicoa ld212


----------



## zxeth

Muchas gracias, igual decidimos no arreglarla porque no vale la pena, ahora estamos tratando de arreglar una sharp 29fl05, este televisor hace explosiones, yo creo que puede ser el flyback que esta haciendo chispas contra una masa, puede ser esto?, estas explosiones me quemaron 3 routers y un modem jajajajaja. desde que no prendimos mas la tele anda todo 10 puntos. Tampoco se ve bien, pero es problema de sintonizacion de la placa, puede ser?, se ven lluvias en la tele. Tambien queria preguntar si alguien conoce alguna casa donde vendan placas de televisores, ya que si puedo voy a cambiar toda la placa. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia amisgos tengo un problema con un TV sony trinitron le aparecen unas rayas horizontales lo destape y noto que se escucha un sonido en el fly back  chirridos cuando cambio de canal!!! le cambie la salida horizontal y los condensadores electroliticos que estan alrededor del fly back mi pregunta es ¿ es normal que suene chirridos en el fly back al hacer cambio de canal?

perdon le cambie los condensadores electroliticos que estan alrededor de la salida vertical!!! no del fly back


----------



## tronik

no  , eso puede ser por fuga de alto voltaje 
revisa bien el cable que ba directo al TRC que no tenga fugas 
si es asi ponle una manguera de esas trasparentes que benden en las ferreterias y asunto arreglado =)


----------



## oscarzx

Buenos dias amigos, alguno me podría facilitar  el pinado del MX0842? Gracias


----------



## tronik

*oscarzx*  pasame el modelo de la tv que estas arreglando y yo te paso el diagrama 
ya que el datasheet de ese circuito no sale


----------



## martin zambrano

tronik dijo:


> no  , eso puede ser por fuga de alto voltaje
> revisa bien el cable que ba directo al TRC que no tenga fugas
> si es asi ponle una manguera de esas trasparentes que benden en las ferreterias y asunto arreglado =)



 gracias intentare a ver si se soluciona el problema!!!


----------



## oscarzx

tronik dijo:


> *oscarzx*  pasame el modelo de la tv que estas arreglando y yo te paso el diagrama
> ya que el datasheet de ese circuito no sale



ya te deje el diagrama en el otro pos, pero lo que quiero saber es si la posición de los pines, es la misma que el del MX0541, gracias.


----------



## dicksonjo

Hola amigos ...tengo un problemon con tv daewoo de 20'' la referencia es 20v1ssn

Lo q pasa es lo siguiente: El tv alprincipio cuando comenzo a fallar comenzaba a parpadear y cerrandose poco a poco hasta se apagaba el solo...

Yo dije....ps eso podria ser algun filtro y soldadura...sulfatada....ç
ps si era eso  y resolde toda la targeta y cambie algunos filtros.....

¡¡¡¡¡pero....despues q hice todo eso el televisor encendio bn y marchaba bn lo puse a prueba como por 1 hora pero al cabo de una hora un condensador q va hacia la tierra del horizontal y tambien va a un condensador ceramico grande el mas grande.....ps no c q paso pero el condensador elctrolitico de 100uf/16v se estallo y tambien estallo un filtro de 100uf/ 160v...


despues de eso cambie otraves los filtros.....q se estallaron....pero esta ves psaba lo siguiente......el filtro mas pequeño q se habia estallado osea el de 100uf/16v se recalentaba....y se inchaba.....lo deje y se revento otraves.....

despues de eso cambie otraves el filtro pequeño....pero el tv no me volvio a encender no hizo nada.......

lo q hice despues fue desconectar el pin del flyback de los 133v y lo encendi a ver pero esta ves solo mostraba el led encendido de stanby....


ps ahasta ahora no ce q pasa si alguien me pudiera dar una idea de que podria ser se lo agradeceria.....


Gracias...


----------



## pandacba

La tensión de fuente esta en su valor correcto? es lo primero que hay que verificar en un TV, esto es sin equanon, ver si la tensión esta en el valor correcto y si la fuente regula, para ello se quita el TR de horizontal y se coloca entre la pista de colector y masa una lámpara de 40W y se verifica la tensión que este en el valor nominal.
Luego hay que tener un variac para variar la entrada y ver que la tensión se mantenga, ya que si algo de esto no hace hay que repararla antes de proseguir

Asi que revisando lo dicho como primera medida


----------



## pett1921

hola, pues yo tengo un televisor que siempre presenta el mismo fallo y cobran caro reparandolo asi que para la prox lo quiero reparar yo, es un tv marca apex y el problema que presenta es que presenta lineas diagonales de color verde por toda la pantalla asi como franjas, siempre es de color verde y a veces aparecen y a los dias desaparece que parte es la que se repara en este caso


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

dicksonjo dijo:


> Hola amigos ...tengo un problemon con tv daewoo de 20'' la referencia es 20v1ssn
> 
> Lo q pasa es lo siguiente: El tv alprincipio cuando comenzo a fallar comenzaba a parpadear y cerrandose poco a poco hasta se apagaba el solo...
> 
> Yo dije....ps eso podria ser algun filtro y soldadura...sulfatada....ç
> ps si era eso  y resolde toda la targeta y cambie algunos filtros.....
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡pero....despues q hice todo eso el televisor encendio bn y marchaba bn lo puse a prueba como por 1 hora pero al cabo de una hora un condensador q va hacia la tierra del horizontal y tambien va a un condensador ceramico grande el mas grande.....ps no c q paso pero el condensador elctrolitico de 100uf/16v se estallo y tambien estallo un filtro de 100uf/ 160v...
> 
> 
> despues de eso cambie otraves los filtros.....q se estallaron....pero esta ves psaba lo siguiente......el filtro mas pequeño q se habia estallado osea el de 100uf/16v se recalentaba....y se inchaba.....lo deje y se revento otraves.....
> 
> despues de eso cambie otraves el filtro pequeño....pero el tv no me volvio a encender no hizo nada.......
> 
> lo q hice despues fue desconectar el pin del flyback de los 133v y lo encendi a ver pero esta ves solo mostraba el led encendido de stanby....
> 
> 
> ps ahasta ahora no ce q pasa si alguien me pudiera dar una idea de que podria ser se lo agradeceria.....
> 
> 
> Gracias...



Hola Amigo, otra cosa!! te fijaste si colocaste los capas en la polaridad correcta?, y mas precisamente seria bueno saber en que parte van puestos! ya sea como filtro de Fuente o en la parte horizontal.- , porque comentas de valores como 100uf x 160v y 100uf x 16v posiblemente intercambiaste los valores de tensiones!!!!  comenta gracias SAlu2.-


----------



## pandacba

pett1921 dijo:


> hola, pues yo tengo un televisor que siempre presenta el mismo fallo y cobran caro reparandolo asi que para la prox lo quiero reparar yo, es un tv marca apex y el problema que presenta es que presenta lineas diagonales de color verde por toda la pantalla asi como franjas, siempre es de color verde y a veces aparecen y a los dias desaparece que parte es la que se repara en este caso


Te cobran precisamente por saber, aqui hay muchos casos de intento de autoreparación, que terminan en daños mayores por descconocimiento.

A parte del conocimiento esta la experiencia del reparador, lo cual vale tanto o más que lo primero, y por sobre todo la práctica....

Pones el tester en el lugar equivocado y chau tester y chau aparato, dejara de funcionar.


Si te digo medi la tensión de fuente preguntaras donde la mides, si te digo verifica la tensión de video preguntaras lo mismo, y asi si te digo verifica tal capacitor preguntaras como lo ubicas.

Un técnico sabes todo eso y es distinto el caso del técnico que pregunta por algo raro que nunca vio antes que le digo medi cuanto tenes en tal lado, y como sabe de que hablo no me pregunta ni como, ni donde lo mide, verifica tal cosa sabe como hacerlo.

Lo barato sale caro amigo, aprende eso


----------



## pett1921

pandacba dijo:


> Te cobran precisamente por saber, aqui hay muchos casos de intento de autoreparación, que terminan en daños mayores por descconocimiento.
> 
> A parte del conocimiento esta la experiencia del reparador, lo cual vale tanto o más que lo primero, y por sobre todo la práctica....
> 
> Pones el tester en el lugar equivocado y chau tester y chau aparato, dejara de funcionar.
> 
> 
> Si te digo medi la tensión de fuente preguntaras donde la mides, si te digo verifica la tensión de video preguntaras lo mismo, y asi si te digo verifica tal capacitor preguntaras como lo ubicas.
> 
> Un técnico sabes todo eso y es distinto el caso del técnico que pregunta por algo raro que nunca vio antes que le digo medi cuanto tenes en tal lado, y como sabe de que hablo no me pregunta ni como, ni donde lo mide, verifica tal cosa sabe como hacerlo.
> 
> Lo barato sale caro amigo, aprende eso



yo pense que era sencillo porque el solo viene y suelda un par de cosas es mas nunca ha cambiado nada y lo digo principalmente porque el es muy ocupado y practicamente toca reservar cita  pero el suelda cerca del trc y en la placa central


----------



## aroman

Saludos a todos en el foro;
es cierto que una fuga en el alto voltaje da esta falla, al igual que suciedad en el tuvo, al rededor del teto de alto voltaje. humedad en el fly back, también es posible..


----------



## pandacba

Pero sabe lo que hace, eso es lo importante, y por que el hace algo que tu crees que es sencillo no significa que tu puedas hacerlo, porque el examina y determina que es lo que hay que hacer en cambio tu no tienes idea, ni tampoco de las precauciones que se toman que tu ni siquiera te has dado cuenta


----------



## alextv44

Alva dijo:


> Hola, creì explicar que el LED parpadea dos veces en forma indefinida, tengo entendido que es horizontal , pero no se si en este modelo. Gracias por tratar de ayudarme.



para darte cualquier idea, primero dinos marca y modelo del tv, tal vez así seria mas fácil apoyaros


----------



## oscarzx

Buenos dias amigos, este tv se daño por causa de un rayo, cambie el filtro principal y el horizontal, pero en +b, mo llega voltaje, Como debo medir el transformador? ya que solo me esta dando 7V en todas sus salidas, Agradezco su ayuda, adjuto el manual de servicio, Gracias

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mu5ol3k7730hs17/DTQ-14V1SSM.pdf


----------



## pandacba

Cuando un TV entra a tu taller(supongo que eres técnico) en estas condiciones, lo primero que se hace es revisar la fuente integramente, casi segurio que el TR de salida horizontal esta dañado asi que lo quitamos.
Si estallo el capacitor C804 imagina que le sucedio al I801(MR2520), también chequea los diodos D810 y D814 y que los valores de las R sean los adecuados, cuando hayas restaurado el material dañado haces lo siguiente.

Colocas una lámpara donde va el TR de salida horizontal entre colector y masa, seria ideal tener un variac

Este televisor cuando enciende en std by no alcanza todas las tensiones, eso no importa lo importante es que esten los 5V para el micro al encenderlo por un momento tiene que tener las tensiones normales luego bajaran de nuevo.

Haz estas pruebas y comenta


----------



## oscarzx

pandacba dijo:


> Cuando un TV entra a tu taller(supongo que eres técnico) en estas condiciones, lo primero que se hace es revisar la fuente integramente, casi segurio que el TR de salida horizontal esta dañado asi que lo quitamos.
> Si estallo el capacitor C804 imagina que le sucedio al I801(MR2520), también chequea los diodos D810 y D814 y que los valores de las R sean los adecuados, cuando hayas restaurado el material dañado haces lo siguiente.
> 
> Colocas una lámpara donde va el TR de salida horizontal entre colector y masa, seria ideal tener un variac
> 
> Este televisor cuando enciende en std by no alcanza todas las tensiones, eso no importa lo importante es que esten los 5V para el micro al encenderlo por un momento tiene que tener las tensiones normales luego bajaran de nuevo.
> 
> Haz estas pruebas y comenta




ok, gracias Panda, lo hago esta noche y te cuento.


----------



## alextv44

starko dijo:
			
		

> disculpa soy isaac. quisiera ver si me podrias ayudar. es que tengo un televisor sansum mod.cl-21z43mj pero ni prende y ni ase sonido no hay nada. qué puedo acer o cual podria ser la falla?



si tu TV no enciende, lo primero que debes hacer es revisar tu fuente de alimentación, sabes cual es ella? tienes voltajes en los botones del panel? tienes algún conocimiento básico de electrónica y reparación de TV? si tienes el diagrama del mismo tal vez sea mas fácil ayudar, subelo para ayudarte y con gusto lo hacemos.


----------



## 26575871

Hola me presento, me llamo Alejandro soy de argentina y tengo un ffala no tan tipica de un televisor marca NISATO Nº de chasis PX20084-2VG.
Primero les comento que son unos grosos (termino argentino de grandes en su ramo) el tv entro con falla de que no encendia luego de chequear todo me encontre de que el tv si encendia nada mas que lo hacia 30 minutos de darle start y presento una falla en el vertical de mitad hacia arriba lineas horizontales de 1cm de alto cambie un capacitor inflado y lo unico que solucione fue el tiempo e encendido ya que ahora tarde entre 1 y 3 minutos en encender alguna ayuda, u opinion.

Otra cosa es que el tv despues de preguntar al cliente lo que habia sucedido me dijo que se le cayo de la comoda a la cama, que fue un golpe medio severo. Algo mas para comentar el nucleo del Flyback cuando lo desarme vi que estaba suelto lo pegue anoche con un poco de poxiram y quedo pero las fallas persisten. Tarda en encender y el vertical sigue igual el ic vertical es de matricula STV93028, desde ya muchisimas gracias por dar sus opiniones.


----------



## alextv44

26575871 dijo:


> Hola me presento, me llamo Alejandro soy de argentina y tengo un ffala no tan tipica de un televisor marca NISATO Nº de chasis PX20084-2VG.
> Primero les comento que son unos grosos (termino argentino de grandes en su ramo) el tv entro con falla de que no encendia luego de chequear todo me encontre de que el tv si encendia nada mas que lo hacia 30 minutos de darle start y presento una falla en el vertical de mitad hacia arriba lineas horizontales de 1cm de alto cambie un capacitor inflado y lo unico que solucione fue el tiempo e encendido ya que ahora tarde entre 1 y 3 minutos en encender alguna ayuda, u opinion.
> 
> Otra cosa es que el tv despues de preguntar al cliente lo que habia sucedido me dijo que se le cayo de la comoda a la cama, que fue un golpe medio severo. Algo mas para comentar el nucleo del Flyback cuando lo desarme vi que estaba suelto lo pegue anoche con un poco de poxiram y quedo pero las fallas persisten. Tarda en encender y el vertical sigue igual el ic vertical es de matricula STV93028, desde ya muchisimas gracias por dar sus opiniones.


si tienes un capacitometro usalo midiendo todos los capacitores de vertical y los de la fuente de alimentacion, si no, entonces con un cautin caliente, calienta la parte de arriba de los filtros y observa que efecto hacen en la pantalla, tal vez con eso descubras la falla.


----------



## 26575871

La verdad es que no entiendo que efecto les daria el calor a los capacitores pero la mayoria de los capacitores del vertical ya estan medidos voy a probar con los de la fuente.Gracias por responder.


----------



## alextv44

26575871 dijo:


> La verdad es que no entiendo que efecto les daria el calor a los capacitores pero la mayoria de los capacitores del vertical ya estan medidos voy a probar con los de la fuente.Gracias por responder.



los capacitores en su interior llevan aceite, en algunas ocaciones se "secan" y con calentarlos con el cautin realizan un cambio de estado que se manifiesta en la pantalla del TV con algun cambio en la misma, cuando se distingue ese cambio, descubris asi que capacitor esta fallando, los capacitores en buen estado no manifiestan ningun cambio en pantalla.


----------



## 26575871

La verdad es que nunca se me hubiera ocurrido, gracias por su respuesta esta noche prueba lo que me informa yo temia mas por la oscilacion horizontal o por el Flyback.


----------



## pandacba

Antes que eso realiza la siguiente prueba y te dara la pauta de donde esta la falla.

Encendelo y medi la tensión de fuene que valor tiene y si cambia cuando enciende.

Si la tensión esta bien verifica que tensión le llega a la jungla en la sección horizontal, si tenes el equema verifica cual es el sistema empleado para apagado encendido, varia con las marcas, algunas controla la alimentación de la sección horizontal de la jungla, otra las del driver, otras la señal entre jungla y driver otras el +b de horizontal, ubica cual es la manera en que trabaja y hace las mediciones pertinentes  y asi podes individualizar la zona en donde esta la falla.

Si no te hubicas consulta de nuevo

La reparación debe encararse de manera adecuada, para ello hay que tener bien en claro como funciona cada sección del mismo y las diversas variantes según las marcas, de esa manera se encontrara con rápidez la averia

Incluso si hay dudas la fuente debe ensayarse de acuerdo al metodo standard propueso por el foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/procedimiento-standar-ensayo-fuentes-tv-61583/

Los capacitores electrolíticos no llevan aceite, hubo en tiempos de los tubos unos que se llamaban precisamante capacitores al aceite.

Lo que llevan es un electrolito, en la actualidad hay como una felpa que es la que esta embebida de ese electrolitio, 

Este tipo de capactiores son senssibles al calor y notmalmente tienene indices elevados de tolerancia.

Pressisamente el calor es el que seca el electrolito, por eso es comun verlos inchados, con la cubierta plástica encogida el tapón de caucho endurecido y a veces reventado, etc.

No todas las fallas de este material se ven en pantalla precisamente.

Pequeño ejemplo d ello

TV fuente con STR-S no pasa de los 60V, anduvo por varios talleres, al llegar veo que todo el material de la fuente ya ha sido cambiado o removido para su chequeo, CI y Trafo includio, este último ha sido rebobonado.

Al encender efectivamente no pasa de los 60V, pruebo el CI por las dudas sigue igual, verifico elmaterial y esta ok, un misterio que no alcanza su valor nominal, mientras la miro y obserbo detenidamene caiso en la cuenta en dos cosas a la vez, el unico materila no cambiado es el filtro del +B de horizontal ya que mide correcto a la vez que rasono, si las tensiones del lado hold estan bién porque del otro lado estan mal? el transformador entrega uns serie de pulsos que ron rectifiacados por un dido de recuperación rápida lo que nos da una media "onda" de alta frecuencia integrada precisamente por dicho filtro, y que sudece si el filtro no los integra, no lo suficiente, eso indicaria que esta desvalorizado......

Y claro los electróliticos es allgo que la mayoria de los técnicos no entienden demasiado bien...

Y lo que han echo todos es medir la ESR del mismo, pero una cosa es la ESR y otra la capacidad, si bien es normal que al perder capacidad, la ESR se eleve, pero dada la naturaleza de estos componentes no siempre pasa asi, lo quito y pongo uno nuevo, enciendo y la tensión estaba perfecta en 110V como debia ser.............

Es impotante coonocer como funcionan los circuitos de un TV, para su correcto analisis, de igual modo es necesaio conocer los componentes y su comportamiento, ya que sin ello es imposible poder llegara a una reparación exitosa

Cordiales saludos


----------



## aroman

Saludos,
si no quieres cometer errores, te recomiendo que consigas el manual antes de ponerte a repararlo, ya que casi todo lo que necesitas lo encontraras en él.


----------



## wichitrin

cuando mi tv estava ensendida se oia el sonido pero no se veia nada le revise el tuvo de atras y bien nada sirvio al mover el screem del flai todo bian salio la imajen pero parpadea y aveses se   apaga ¿que ago?

se apaga no se prende


----------



## pandacba

Los filamentso estan encendidos? te fijaste en eso?


----------



## wichitrin

si estan ensendidos el flai tanbien nose creo que el jungle tambien


----------



## pandacba

Podes expresarte mejor? no te entendi nada de nada, por favor lengua castellana, sin modismos ni regionalismos


----------



## wichitrin

hey ok   los filamentos están encendidos   . el flaibas esta bien y el jungle tambien esta bien y mi tv se apaga sola  y  cuando la prendo comienza a parpadear por un rato


----------



## fabioguarin

hola 
tengo una falla en el tv de la sala de mi casa y bueno la falla es algo incomoda ya que
1-el tv tarda en salir la imagen un 3% mas de lo normal
2-se va la imagen como de 2 a 4 segundos parece que recién esta encendido se va mas seguido como cada 2 a 4 minutos, pero cuando lleva tiempo encendido estos periodos son mas largos
bueno estas son las fallas que presenta el tv hasta el momento es marca sony no se su referencia espero me puedan ayudar a resolver este problema 
saludos


----------



## wichitrin

mira mi tv presenta lo mismo

mira la ref en el interior cominsa con kv-# ste simbolo son mas mumeros
en la parte de la tapa trasera

lo unico es que el mio es sony tambien y soy de cartagena
col mi paisano costeño ma duele el adios o la ida de el joe pues to bien

creo que el mio es trinity


----------



## elgriego

Hola fabioguarin y wichitrin,que modelo es el tv y que  tipos de mediciones realizaron ?.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

wichitrin dijo:


> hey ok   los filamentos están encendidos   . el flaibas esta bien y el jungle tambien esta bien y mi tv se apaga sola  y  cuando la prendo comienza a parpadear por un rato



Hola Amigo, seria bueno que subas algun esquematico, de todas formas, debes empezar revisando desde la fuente. Los valores de tension que entrega son los correctos?


----------



## fabioguarin

elgriego dijo:


> Hola fabioguarin y wichitrin,que modelo es el tv y que  tipos de mediciones realizaron ?.
> 
> Saludos.




precisamente escribo con el animo de que me ayuden no soy nobato pero este tema la verdad no lo manejo mucho 
les escribo para que me digan donde hacer mediciones que sistema podria estar fallando si es algun ic o transistor es solo ayuda no quiero que vengan y me lo arreglen gratis ni nada de eso, creo que estamos aquí para eso no
saludos


----------



## pandacba

Pero sin modelo y sin plano a la vista poco y nada es lo que se puede hacer


----------



## jonyelectro

hola a todos!les cuento que tengo un tv daewoo modelo dth 21t2fs 21'',lo que presenta es..prende pero no hay imagen solo hay lineas horizontales ,toda oscura la pantalla ni siquiera la lluvia  como si no tuviera la antena,espero puedan darme alguna idea y gracias !!!


----------



## jonyelectro

ah otro detalle de la falla las lineas van de abajo hacia arriba como si girara,mas tarde les doy el num de chasis y los integrados que tiene      gracias de antemano!


----------



## pandacba

tenes forma de tomar una imagen de tu pantalla, porque asi es medio complicado, pareciera ser falta de sinronismo vertical, y o no tenes video o no prnede el filamento del TRC o no hay tensión de scrren entre un montón de muchas otras coasas, tiene audio?


----------



## pampas

amigos necesito su ayuda ,tengo un tv philips mod 21pt9457 tiene seguiente falla,tv enciende ala primera pero luego de apagar  ya no enciende,tengo que esperar  de 10minutos para que encienda nuevamente . el voltage en +b aparece 150v luego baja todo en momento de falla, pero cuando conecto un foco de 50w en paralelo de capacitor de +b el tv enciende  normal.
al prencipio no encendia y luego de cambiar el capacitor de de +b de100uf 160v y 47uf160v ya enciende con esta falla.
gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## jonyelectro

mas tarde me voy a poner un rato mas con el tv,por que ahora estoy en el trabajo,y les cuento mas detalles,en cuanto a la imagen voy a intentar subir algunas me manejo con un celular igual lo voy a intentar                                             gracias por su tiempo,..ah me olvidava en la plaquita del tubo hay 3 transistores estan malas las soldaduras,en cuanto a audio,les comento,gracias a todos!


----------



## jonyelectro

hola todo los companeros foristas/foreros como les guste je,,,les comento ya solucione el problema del tv,eran unas cuantas soldaduras defectuosas,y mal regulado el valor de screen en el fly,estaba al maxima y se veian las lineas de retraso,ah una comsulta en la placa que va conectada al trc hay resistencias variables nombradas b bias,r bias,,g bias,que significan esas iniciales,disculpen desconocimiento,y desde ya muchisimas gracias por su tiempo,dedicasion y respuesta!!!y perdon por la demora


----------



## pandacba

Lo usual es que sean 2 de bias, y 3 de drive, sirve para el ajuste correcto de cada cañon, para lobrar un blanco adecuado cuando los tres son exitados a la vez por el mismo nivel de señal


----------



## jonyelectro

muchisimas gracias pandacba,muy buena respuesta!!tenes razon son 2 de bias y 3 de drive!a ver si entendi bien esas resistencias variables,son para ajustar los 3 canones,suponiendo que halla mas luminosidad(o color) 1 canon que otro con esas R los nivelaria esta que queden iguales....desde ya gracias por su tiempo y respuesta!!!


----------



## pandacba

Asi es, cuando el tubo envejece la imagen en blanco y negro tiene una coloració, con esos conroles se ajusta hasa lograr el blanco y negro y ya esta!!!


----------



## jonyelectro

buenas a tods los companeros!!paso a contarles el tv anda de 10!!!aunque un inconveniente con el color rojo como si fuera que se desfasa hace una sombra al lado de la imagen real,se nota mas con las palabras y al sintonisar dibujos animados je,gracis por su tiempo y tengan exelente dia!!!!!


----------



## pandacba

Puede que ese cañon necesite limpieza, por eso te hace esa falla


----------



## jonyelectro

muy buenas noches a todo los foristas!!la verdad no se por que escribo a esta hora jeje,,la cuestion es la siguiente como se limpia los dichos canones del trc,y ese defecto no se correjir con el modo service o del menu...gracias por su tiempo y respuestas!!!suerte a todos


----------



## pandacba

Si crees que se corrige con el modo service hazlo...........
Es evidente que ni idea que lo produce


----------



## masaru

El problema de la sombra del color rojo es porque el tubo esta bajo. Bajar el driver R. Disminuir el contraste, y reemplazar el capa de 4.7uF o 10uF x 250v que alimenta los catodos.

Si tiene pre-set el Tv es viejo y no tiene modo service.

La limpieza o rejuvenecimiento de los catodos se hace con instrumental.


----------



## pandacba

Error, limpieza es una cosa rejuvencimiento es otra, si bien el proceso es similar entre una y otra cosa, pero los fines y las acciones obtenidas son bien deficientes, la limpieza de los cañones elimina las inscrustaciones que suelen haber entre dos cañones contiguos o en los borde de estos, que hacen que se deflecta parte del haz produciendo luego halos alrededor de las imagenes.

El rejuvenecimiento del caños es más agresivo, se trata de eliminar la capa que ha perdido su capacidad emisora dejando libre la que aùn puede emitir.

Hay que conoces muy bien la forma constructiva y funcionamiento de los tubos de vacio


----------



## masaru

A buen entendedor pocas palabras , solamente intenté hacerle ver que era imposible que lo pudiera hacer en su casa. Lee bien y te vas a dar cuenta que no dije que eran sinónimos.

saludos Pandy !!!!


----------



## jonyelectro

buenas a todo el foro paso a comentarles sobre mi tv daewoo andaba de 10,lo deje de uasr durante 3 dis que quedo guardado y hoy lo conecto y salio humo  de una resistencia ,se calsino,la resistencia es r421,en la zona del fly,y la zona del filamento del trc se puso de color azul,si algun companero sabe el valor de dicha resistencia y el motivo de l sucedido o alguna suposicion tampoco me van a dar la solucion en bandeja de oro,je  el chasis tiene impreso:cm-570 main,,s/n 4859802296-04 y la tapa del tv tien
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/fallas-tipicas-televisores-19929/index15.html

otra vez ese link,disculpenme ni idea  de como se sube,pido disculps


----------



## masaru

Me parece que si la luz azul es dentro del propio cañon ,El tubo ya pasó a ser historia. Ni siquiera se puede prosesar. La resistencia que se quemo puede ser del filamento , aproximadamente 2R2 o 4R7. Si es la que alimenta los catodos 1 ohm. Esta la podes identificar porque es de la linea de 180v


----------



## jonyelectro

buenas foristas,si la luz es dentro del filamento,entonces no sirve mas el tubo,suponiendo que la placa este en buenas condiciones serviria con otro trc??fue re raro andaba lo mas bien no la prendi por 2 dias y pluff jeje,buenos muchachos gracias po su tiempo!   SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## pandacba

Si, te sirve con otro TRC


----------



## jonyelectro

gracias solo tendria que averiguar por que se quemo esa R,quedo toda negra solo se ve el 1er color que es naranja!!!gracias a todos....una consulta a que deve el efecto de la luz azul dentro del filamento.se quemo el filamento...gracias por su tiempo!!                                                                                                                     !!!!!!SALUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## pandacba

Hay algo más definido, hablas de luz dentro del filamento? entonces yo me pregunto a que llamas tu filamento porque preciento que hablamo cosas diferentes.

Para tu información el katodo es cilindrico y dentro de el esta el filamento, por lo tanto ver algo dentro del filamento es menos que imposible.

toma una foto si puedes del fenómeno y subela para un correcto anlisis e interpretaciòn de la situación


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia Para preguntarles si tendran un plano o croquis de tv de la marca DAEWOO MODELOTQ-20V1FS ES DE 20 PULGADAS.El numero del chasis es CN-001CA.Encontre una resistencia quemada y no se le ve el codigo de colores la posicion es R403.


----------



## oscarzx

martin zambrano dijo:


> buen dia Para preguntarles si tendran un plano o croquis de tv de la marca DAEWOO MODELOTQ-20V1FS ES DE 20 PULGADAS.El numero del chasis es CN-001CA.Encontre una resistencia quemada y no se le ve el codigo de colores la posicion es R403.



R403 RN01B562JS R METAL FILM 1W 5.6K OHM J SMALL

aqui te dejo el diagrama: http://www.mediafire.com/file/j8hl8b2nf0qchao/CN-001A DTQ-20V1FS.pdf


----------



## martin zambrano

gracias pana por la informacion!!!


----------



## oscarzx

hola amigos, tengo un tv challenger ts2131st con falla en el vertical, encontré un capacitor inflado y procedí al cambio pero sigue igual (solo aparece una linea horizontal) queria saber si alguno de ustedes tiene el diagrama de este tv, lo busque en el club pero no lo encontre, es que necesito saber los voltajes del ci vertical, o si alguien me puede orientar, gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si es igual al tv sansung TS2131st al esquema lo encontras aca http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,23/ sino guiate por el ic del vertical ,en la hoja de datos del ic suele venir el diagrama de la etapa


----------



## oscarzx

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si es igual al tv sansung TS2131st al esquema lo encontras aca http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,23/ sino guiate por el ic del vertical ,en la hoja de datos del ic suele venir el diagrama de la etapa



muchas gracias Rey Julien voy a buscarlo y lo descargo


----------



## oscarzx

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si es igual al tv sansung TS2131st al esquema lo encontras aca http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,23/ sino guiate por el ic del vertical ,en la hoja de datos del ic suele venir el diagrama de la etapa



no encontré nada por ts2131st, y revise los 32 enlaces, que otro me puede servir?


----------



## masaru

El modelo del Tv no lo conozco pero para Tvs de 20 y 21 la alimentacion de Vertical generalmente es de 24 v  o +/- 12 v . Podrías subir el codigo de IC.?


----------



## oscarzx

masaru dijo:


> El modelo del Tv no lo conozco pero para Tvs de 20 y 21 la alimentacion de Vertical generalmente es de 24 v  o +/- 12 v . Podrías subir el codigo de IC.?



el vertical es el STV9302A y midiendo por aqui, dice que la entrada es ene l pin 1 y 7, y en el 1 entra 0.5v y en el 7 entra 2.9v, este voltaje sale de un regulador a 8v y de 4 pines el KIA278, de ahí salen dos resistencias de 4.7k, antes de las resistencias estan los 7.85 del regulador, y despues de estas cae el voltaje en una a 2.9v y en la otra a 0.5v, hice una prueba con dos potenciometros reemplazando las resistencias y tambien cambie el vertical  pero nada, agradezco tu ayuda amigo


----------



## pandacba

Fijate en las tensiones de alimentación guiate por el siguiente enlace


----------



## oscarzx

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate en las tensiones de alimentación guiate por el siguiente enlace



Gracias panda, este circuito se alimenta por el pin 2, y la tension le llega del flyback, pero no esta presente los 25v que deberian salir del fly, tiene una resistencia seguido de un diodo y un condensador en paralelo, ya medi estos 3 componenetes y parecen estar bien, sera el flyback que esta dañado?


----------



## pandacba

Si hay un problema en el horizontal este no arranca y por lo tanto no hay deflexión horizontal ni extra alta tensión y mucho menos prende el filamento del TRC.

Quita el transistor de salida horizontal medilo para verificar que este bien, y preparate un portalmpara con una lámpara incandescente de al menos 40W la que conectaras entre la conección del colector y masa, encenderas el televisor, al arrancar debe habear la tensión nominal de funcionamiento, entre 110Vdc y 123Vdc, si hay un corto en la linea del flyback o en el mismo no permitira encender la fuente, si no hay corto la lámpara deaabe iluminarse, esto nos permitira saber si la fuente funciona y si lo hace bien, y que las espiras del primario del flybac no estan a masa, lo cual no significa que el fly-back tenga algún problema, realiza la prueba y comenta los resultados


----------



## oscarzx

pandacba dijo:


> Si hay un problema en el horizontal este no arranca y por lo tanto no hay deflexión horizontal ni extra alta tensión y mucho menos prende el filamento del TRC.
> 
> Quita el transistor de salida horizontal medilo para verificar que este bien, y preparate un portalmpara con una lámpara incandescente de al menos 40W la que conectaras entre la conección del colector y masa, encenderas el televisor, al arrancar debe habear la tensión nominal de funcionamiento, entre 110Vdc y 123Vdc, si hay un corto en la linea del flyback o en el mismo no permitira encender la fuente, si no hay corto la lámpara deaabe iluminarse, esto nos permitira saber si la fuente funciona y si lo hace bien, y que las espiras del primario del flybac no estan a masa, lo cual no significa que el fly-back tenga algún problema, realiza la prueba y comenta los resultados



ok, ahora hago la prueba, pero el horizontal esta bien, pues el problema es solo que no tengo vertical, ya que el filamento enciende y en la pantalla aparece solo una linea horizontal que atraviesa toda la pantalla.


----------



## retrofit

oscarzx dijo:


> ok, ahora hago la prueba, pero el horizontal esta bien, pues el problema es solo que no tengo vertical, ya que el filamento enciende y en la pantalla aparece solo una linea horizontal que atraviesa toda la pantalla.



¿Has medido la bobina de Vertical del yugo?...

Saludos.


----------



## oscarzx

EB4GBF dijo:


> ¿Has medido la bobina de Vertical del yugo?...
> 
> Saludos.



no, que valores debe tener?


----------



## pandacba

Si anda bien el horizontal y no tenes las tensiones del mismo algo esta mal alli, o la R que esta antes del diodo esta desbalorizada, esta por lo general ofician de fusible para evitar que se produzcan dañaos y a veces su valor aumenta, tipicamente sus valores suelen ser inferiores al ohm a lo sumo 4.7 ohms como valor maás elevado, también podes tener el capacitor seco en tal circunstancia no tenes continua si no pulsos de 15Khz, desconecta el CI proba sin el deberias tener tu tensión de vertical si asi no fuera cambia el capacitor, si la R esta en su valor, cambia el diodo


----------



## oscarzx

asi es, la resistencia estaba abierta, no se ve muy bien de que valor es pero voy a ponerle una de 10ohm y de paso le cambio el condensador, el diodo si esta bien, y las mediciones del yugo tambien, pues da 3 y 7ohm, gracias panda y eb4gbf, la reemplazo y comento como me fue


----------



## pandacba

10 ohms es muy alto fijate que te puse que suelen tener de entre menos de 1 ohms hasta uno 4.7 ohms fijate obtene el diagrama del equipo, siempre se debe trabajar con el al lado maxime si se tiene poca experiencia


----------



## el-rey-julien

no es que su majestad necesite ayuda,pero 1,9 hom esta bien en un yugo ,la bovina vobina del horizanta???y si alguien tiene un metodo como despegar un yugo de tv GE ,siMil RCAl

mas bien es mas necesario aprender a despegar uno de esos yugos,ya que vienen pegados


----------



## pandacba

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no es que su majestad necesite ayuda,pero 1,9 hom esta bien en un yugo ,la bovina vobina del horizanta???y si alguien tiene un metodo como despegar un yugo de tv GE ,siMil RCAl
> 
> mas bien es mas necesario aprender a despegar uno de esos yugos,ya que vienen pegados




Las bobinas de los yugos en el horizontal miden tipicamente enre 1.8 ohms y 2.2 ohms, pero claro estan en paralelo, por lo que cada una mide exactamente el doble, debido a esta situación si una de las dos bobinas esta en mal estado este queda enmascarado, para comprobarlo lo que que hay que hacer es desoldar un extremo y separar los alambres y medir las bobinas individualmente, deben medir exactamente igual si hay una diferencia por pequeña que sea indica que el bobinado esta en mal estado

Más útill que un ohmetro es un medidor de inductancias para este caso


----------



## el-rey-julien

jeje tengo medidor de inductancia
,voy a medir 
gracias panda ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba

Eres un verdadero pillo majestad, me alegra verte en acción de nuevo, esto sin la pandilla se pone algo aburrido jejeje tu entiendes..........


----------



## oscarzx

pandacba dijo:


> 10 ohms es muy alto fijate que te puse que suelen tener de entre menos de 1 ohms hasta uno 4.7 ohms fijate obtene el diagrama del equipo, siempre se debe trabajar con el al lado maxime si se tiene poca experiencia




le puse la de 10 y ando bien el tv, pero ahora se la cambio, ya que toco subirle un poquitin el screen, y no me fue posible conseguir el diagrama, acostumbro siempre a descargarlo, pero no lo encontre por ningun lado, gracias panda y El Rey.


----------



## martin zambrano

alguien me puede dar un ejemplo de como se mide las salidas vertical y horizontal??? y las paticas del fly back??


----------



## pandacba

para una buena verificación de vertical lo mejor es hacer uso de osciloscopio, para ver si llega la señal correspondiente de la jungla y si sale la propia del ci,

Para el horizontal idem, verificación de señal generda en la jungla, verificación que llega al driver y en la base del transistor de defelexión


Para saber si un flyback esta bueno o mano una medición de las patitas solo pude servir en caso de que este en corto la linea de +B a masa, para el resto un tester no sirve y debe verificarse en forma dinámica con un probador adecuado o poner en marcha el TV pero el +B alimentarlo con 12V.


Un inductámetro es bueno a la hora de hacer comparaciones si se poseen los datos de un flyback en buen estado


----------



## martin zambrano

pandacba dijo:


> para una buena verificación de vertical lo mejor es hacer uso de osciloscopio, para ver si llega la señal correspondiente de la jungla y si sale la propia del ci,
> 
> Para el horizontal idem, verificación de señal generda en la jungla, verificación que llega al driver y en la base del transistor de defelexión
> 
> 
> Para saber si un flyback esta bueno o mano una medición de las patitas solo pude servir en caso de que este en corto la linea de +B a masa, para el resto un tester no sirve y debe verificarse en forma dinámica con un probador adecuado o poner en marcha el TV pero el +B alimentarlo con 12V.
> 
> 
> Un inductámetro es bueno a la hora de hacer comparaciones si se poseen los datos de un flyback en buen estado



no poseo osciloscopio en mi pais es una herramienta muy costosa poseo nada mas multimetro, tester!!! alguna ayuda se lo agradeceria mucho!!!


----------



## pandacba

Lamentablemente es muy poco lo que se puede hacer sin osciloscopio, sin este instrumento, solo la larga experiencia de haber trabajdo en algún momento con este instrumento es el que permite interpretar lo que sucede por asociación de las fallas.

Lamentablemente la señal de barrido vertical y horizontal es una señal AC con una forma muy particular en cada caso, una frecuencia de 50/60hz para el vertical y alrededor de 15625hz en el horizontal(en este caso para la norma pal)

Tendrias que puntualizar las situaciones en cada caso para hacerte una indicación particular.

Cuando el horizontal no arranca, no siempre la culpa es del fly-bac, esto implica conocer como funciona y que función cumple cada elemento asociado, para poder entender que sucede si alguno de ellos falla y como se manifiesta.

Echale un vistaso a esto


----------



## gerarcapu2010

Hola amigos, nose si es el lugar correcto, pero les queria preguntar acerca de un monitor de rayos catodicos que no arranca y me esta desesperando. Las tensiones de la fuente son las correctas, salvo una que en la placa dice 85v y marca 65v. Y el corto circuito no lo encuentro, revise el circuito de arriba a abajo. Lo que me sorprendió fue que al desconectar el yugo me marca 75v, (nose si es normal). Por cierto, el flyback es nuevo y el transistor horizontal esta en buen estado, de base a colector y de base a emisor mide .500 o .600. Agradeceria mucho su ayuda, saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Por lo que dices pareciera ser que la fuente no funciona adecuadamente, las ensayado para ver si regula? has conseguido el manual de servicio o el esquema al menos?


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa el yugo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## gerarcapu2010

el yugo vertical marca 6.5 ohm y el horizontal 0.9 ohm. Esos valores son normales? Por cierto encontre una resistencia asociada a uno de los terminales del yugo horizontal que se calienta de tal manera que se desuelda al encender el monitor. Esta se encuentra (en la placa del monitor) en serie con un transistor NPN al lado del flyback (hsd965) . El transistor mide normal. Seguramente es el yugo y me decepciona eso ya que no lo podre reparar, no se consigue segun lei. De todas formas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien

el horizontal  lo normal son 1,9 hom y el vertical entre 14 y 20 hom,
proba con otros yugos que tengas por ay tirados,por ay alguno le va


----------



## pandacba

En los monitores los yugos tienen menor impedancia ya que trabajan con frecuencias más elevadas que un tV, por ejemplo al frecuencia de horizontal esa en los 32Khz y el vertical igual, por lo que es normal que tenga valores más bajos de impedancia, que un TV, y por el mismo movito un yugo de TV no sirve ya que se produciria una gran desadaptación de las impedancias sobrecargando sus circuitos asociados

Querido lemur ja al ver el numero de mensaje y con esto del 11-11-11 tengo 4-4-4-4 jejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien

iba a poner que el yugos de tv eran esas medidas 

PD:
 viste la propaganda del oso monzi de chocolates aguilas,tentaciones?mira por la arena que esta el video


----------



## gerarcapu2010

Necesitaria el diagrama pero no lo consigo por ningun lado. Es un TRL DH-1564M por las dudas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,11/
revisa por ay quizás este,guarda el enlace esa pagina tiene esquemas de todo tipo


----------



## el-rey-julien

que sintonidador lleva el tv serie dorada chassis mc14ak???
alguien lo save ? ,tengo el diagrama pero no dice que el numero del sintonizador


----------



## masaru

yo tengo mc-14 a  : Hitachi  2040
                            Kenia 3050 ; 1400

el sintonizador que llevan 113-202 Q. 
slds !


----------



## el-rey-julien

gracias masaru,,,con razon no funciona,me vendieron un 113-202k  ,seran compatibles?yo creo que si,a revisar el vco entonces
mil grasias ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
(creo que la diferencia entre la letra q y la k es la ficha de entrada,la letra q tiene pin grueso y la letra k tiene rca)


----------



## pandacba

dime rey sin reino(luego discutimos el porque) cual es el problema que te hace? quieres sintonizar parece que lo hace y no graba ningun canal? o que?


----------



## el-rey-julien

solo lluvia ,vino muy toqueteado


----------



## pandacba

Para estar seguro vamos a proceder a la antigua, claro esta si tienes un viejo sinto a varicap que no trabaje con I2C es bueno tener uno con su fuente para inyectar fi

Ah se me olvidaba verificaste el nivel de AGC? si esta muy bajo solo tendras lluvia, puede que la memoria este kaput


----------



## el-rey-julien

el agc esta bien ,la memoria esta borrada y limpia


----------



## masaru

Yo también creo que deberia funcionar , recuerdo que este chasis tenia problemas con la bobina de AFT. 
El capa interno se desvaloriza y la sintonia es inestable. Al hacer autoprogran se borran la mayoria de los canales . Si necesitas algo ; a tus ordenes.
Slds.!!!


----------



## pandacba

Si no tienes un sinto como el que te dije, toma otro tele que tenga fuente aislada toma la salida de la fi e inyectala en el tuyo para ver si es el sinto u otra cosa, por ejemplo el amplificador antes del filtro saw o ese mismo

Masaru por lo que dije julien no es este el caso, directamente no ha señal solo ruido(lluvia)


----------



## el-rey-julien

paren las rotativas,se me perdio el tv,mas vien me confunvi de tv,
el agc esta esta 10 volt ,encontre resoldado la bovinita del aft ,asi mejor vusco otra y luego continuo


----------



## pandacba

Cuando es la bobina de AFT por lo general hace el barrido y se ven los canales, ojo!!! que no hay sido problema del sitno y le cambiaron la bobina!!!!
Una de las que mejor anda en la mayoria de los TV son las de los TV philips las que tiene el nucleo sujeto a un perilita plática por encima

Sos de terror!!!! si te habras confiundio y le has dado un beso a una clienta!! claro, quien te lo cree? y luego te dan con el rebenque y te dejan de cama  sos indefendible!!!! me obligas a darle la razón a Rebeca


----------



## masaru

Para resolver el problema de la bobina de AFT se recalibraba y tambien se retocaba la de VCO. Ojo que tambien deben haber tocado la otra.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el problema es que la bovinita que saque no marca nada,lo mas problable es que el tecnico anterior la aya reemplazado por cualquier otra bovina,voy a vuscar cual es el numero de esa bovinita ,la que saque dice 3276j

edito¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
segun esquema es la bovina correspondiente 327g


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno ya lo solucione,cambio de bovina aft y recalibracion ,en realidad solo le cambie el capacitor interno de la bobinita


----------



## Don Plaquetin

pandacba dijo:


> En los monitores los yugos tienen menor impedancia ya que trabajan con frecuencias más elevadas que un tV, por ejemplo al frecuencia de horizontal esa en los 32Khz y el vertical igual, por lo que es normal que tenga valores más bajos de impedancia, que un TV, y por el mismo movito un yugo de TV no sirve ya que se produciria una gran desadaptación de las impedancias sobrecargando sus circuitos asociados



Los monitores son diferente que los televisores por lo que la frecuencia de barrido es totalmente diferente una es lineal y la otra delta en cuanto a la frecuencias que se encuentra te digo que la de la bobina horizontal es de 28Khz a 90Khsz dependiendo de las pulgada y de la resolución en la que trabaja el mismo en cuanto al de vertical no pasa lo 200Hz que es la frecuencia de refresco multiplicado por la líneas de trazado que es la división de la mitad de la de barrido horizontal, pero vamos a la corta.

La idea es saber como detectar su malfuncionamiento se hacen 3 prueba  

1 Coloca 500Vcc y mide la fuga de las bobina si salta una chispa o prende una lampar de Nerón sonó.
2 Si no mide continuidad sonó 
3 Si se siente olor a resina o barniz esta en corto alguna bobina

esta pruebas son las 3 unica en TV


----------



## el-rey-julien

sstc cual lampara de neon?


----------



## masaru

Hola sstc , me podrias aclarar lo de barrido en delta , que no me quedó claro. pliss !


----------



## pandacba

Para ramed7

Aca te dejo el esquema de fuente y deflexión

El tema del barrido en los TV es que es entrelazado, en la actualidad todos los monitores son no entrelazados, pero al pricnicpio si lo eran.

Por otro lado deben soportar una variedad de frecuencias mientras que un TV esto es fijo.

Otro punto mientras los TV trabajanen entre 87Vdc y 130Vdc para una pantalla de 20/21 pulgadas, los monitores trabajan entre 60 y 90Vdc, el flyback tiene alguna diferencias por ejemplo un capacitor que llevan dentro que los TV no tienen, la forma en que trabaja el horizontal propiamente dicho para que la impedancia se adapte a los cambios de resolución, los driver del horizontal(trafo transitor) tienen una configuración muy particular que no se utilza en TV, también contribuyen las clásicas bobinas que estan sobre el yugo y se puede hablar un montón de cosas más pero este no era el caso

Lo que dices incluso sobre la prueba de voltaje es erronea, dado que el voltaje que hay en el lado hot de la bobina de horizontal en trabajo es menor a los 1500V probar a 500v no sirve ya que la perdiad de aislación puede darse para los 1000V y no lo detectarias.

obvio que si esta abierto el bobinado no sirve alli no aportaste nada nuevo

Sin embargo puede haber alteraciones que no son medibles de las formas propuestas y no estan a la vista.

Por lo general hoy en dia hay una ventaja, los tubos y sus elementos asociados estan más estandarizados, y por regla general los yugos miden en horizontal tipicameante una impedancia de 2-2.2 ohms, lo que equivale a decir que cada bobina mide 4-4.4 ohms , si una de las dos tiene problemas es dificil verlo o darse cuenta, por lo que hay que proceder a separr las bobinaas en un extremo y medirlas individualmente, no debe haber diferencia de valor, si este esta presente hay un problema.

una de las fallas más dificles de detectar son los cortociruitos a espiras juntas, al medir la resistencia de los bobinados con un tester de 31/2 digitos no se encontrra diferencia, por ello es muy conveniente tener como equipo standard un inductametro, nosotros medimos las bobinas de H y V de todos los aparatos y tenemos su refereia y diversas medidas al igual que flybacks y nos ha ayudado en gran manera a encontrar problemas dificiles de diagnosticar, ya que no somos adictos a reemplazar por las dudas, por lo general agotamos todas las instancia para determianr la falla de los distintos componentes


----------



## Ramed7

Gracias por su ayuda
Masaru: gracias por la explicacion de el tv creo q me voy aprendiendo mas cosas.... y algunos terminos nisiquiera los conocia. Gracias
Panda:Lo siento por no haber posteado aki antes pero gracias por ayudarme.. ac unos tres dias consegui est diagrama voy a verificar los voltajes. Voy a tratar de hacer la prueba de tu post.
Pero una duda. Sera bueno hacerlo si tengo elevada la tension en b+?
Y de ser asi sera mejor hacer otra cosa?
Saludos

Gracias por su ayuda
Masaru: gracias por la explicacion de el tv creo q me voy aprendiendo mas cosas.... y algunos terminos nisiquiera los conocia. Gracias
Panda:Lo siento por no haber posteado aki antes pero gracias por ayudarme.. ac unos tres dias consegui est diagrama voy a verificar los voltajes. Voy a tratar de hacer la prueba de tu post.
Pero una duda. Sera bueno hacerlo si tengo elevada la tension en b+?
Y de ser asi sera mejor hacer otra cosa?
Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

sstc dijo:


> Los monitores son diferente que los televisores por lo que la frecuencia de barrido es totalmente diferente una es lineal y la otra delta en cuanto a la frecuencias que se encuentra te digo que la de la bobina horizontal es de 28Khz a 90Khsz dependiendo de las pulgada y de la resolución en la que trabaja el mismo en cuanto al de vertical no pasa lo 200Hz que es la frecuencia de refresco multiplicado por la líneas de trazado que es la división de la mitad de la de barrido horizontal, pero vamos a la corta.
> 
> La idea es saber como detectar su malfuncionamiento se hacen 3 prueba
> 
> 1 Coloca 500Vcc y mide la fuga de las bobina si salta una chispa o prende una lampar de Nerón sonó.
> 2 Si no mide continuidad sonó
> 3 Si se siente olor a resina o barniz esta en corto alguna bobina
> 
> esta pruebas son las 3 unica en TV



Amigo, en un cinescopio, el barrido NO tiene nada que ver con la disposicion fisica de los cañones del mismo.-
La fcia. de barrido tampoco influye segun sean sus dimensiones.-
Por ejem. un monitor de 15" y otro de 21" pueden tener un mismo valor de fcia. de barrido horizontal.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, en un cinescopio, el barrido NO tiene nada que ver con la disposicion fisica de los cañones del mismo.-
> La fcia. de barrido tampoco influye segun sean sus dimensiones.-
> Por ejem. un monitor de 15" y otro de 21" pueden tener un mismo valor de fcia. de barrido horizontal.



si se llama aceleración de franco y ancho de pulso son dos capacitores y un par de mosfet que en televisores usan unos transistores don verretin los 500V me valieron de años de reparación y me dieron de comer por años la lampara de neon es un truco de la vieja escuela y no es nada nuevo busque en San Google


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probafb.htm
pero no encontre nada sobre el neon


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Rey julie lo que me muestras en el enlace es un circuito para detectar bobinas en corto y lo que yo digo de medir con alta tensión es la fuga que se dan en los capacitores, transformadores, yugo, flyback, áreas etc y todos los componentes donde puede haber fuga por los picos de alta tensión que tanto odiamos (un caso muy especial coloque el circuito entre el emisor y el colector de un transistor de salida horizontal y me dio que el diodo damper estaba con grietas.

Este método es muy usado por la mayoría de técnicos en la actualidad sabiendo que en los equipos que trabajan por conmutación y tensiones mayores de 100V acarrea problemas como estos 

Posdata:
                  Te dejo una falla que me paso con un yugo de un monitor modelo LG 500G el cual puse en sensibilizador a 30M y me dio fuga y probé con otro yugo de otro equipo y no me dios fuga a los 15Kohm gran diferencia no


----------



## zubizubi

Esquemas para quien le haga falta de una LCD Philips 32Pf9830/10, asi como sus hermanas de 37" y 42"
un acierto el tema este para poder compartir manuales, etc...

http://www.4shared.com/file/GhtoO-3B/Philips_32PF9830_10.html


----------



## martin zambrano

hermanos una pregunta cuales son los principales componentes que se encargan del color en un TV??


----------



## martin zambrano

martin zambrano dijo:


> hermanos una pregunta cuales son los principales componentes que se encargan del color en un TV??


 alguien puede ayudarme con esto?? por favor


----------



## el-rey-julien

cual etapa ? martin,tu pregunta no se entiende


----------



## martin zambrano

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cual etapa ? martin,tu pregunta no se entiende


tengo una falla con un TV sony trinitron se ve oscuro negro y apenas se puede ver un poquito de color en un circulo en todo el centro de la pantalla!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa la tencion de filamento ,revisa el capacitor de 10µf x 250 volt del amplificador de video y comprobá el zócalo del tubo ,que no este sulfatado ,muchas beses se sulfata y se corta el cable rojo del foco por dentro del zócalo


----------



## martin zambrano

gracias hermano revisare detalladamente a ver si tengo suerte!!!


----------



## aroman

Considera la revición del circuito de brillo !si regula! , la parte del alto voltaje y el acelerador, debes descartar que el tuvo de pantalla esta malo eso para empasar.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Queria consultarles, porque tengo un Tv marca Philps modelo 14PT4131/77R, el cual segun me contaron el ultimo dia que funciono tuvo un estilo de cambio de colores en la pantalla, parecido a cuando acerca un iman al tubo. Y despues al dia siguiente ya no arranco.
Cuando la enchufe no prendio nada, ni siquiera el led de stand-by, por lo que procedi a desarmarla. Cuando la abri note que tenia el fusible quemado, pero despues dentro de la fuente no tiene nada mas quemado, me fije los vastidores, el ntc, capacitores y el mosfet, pero no hay nada quemado mas que el fusible.

Asi que si alguien puede decirme por donde apuntar en este caso estaria mas que agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

apuntale a la fuente,los diodos rectificadores en corto ,también puede tener mas cosas en corto ,.,
porque no ?también puede ser solo el fusible quemado ¡¡¡


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
El puente rectificador fue lo primero que me fije y estan los 4 bien, en un sentido no marcan y en el otro entre 500 y 600 (estan perfectos).
Lo que voy a hacer mañana es comprar el fusible de 4A y encender el televisor pero con una lampara conectada en serie al enchufe.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> El puente rectificador fue lo primero que me fije y estan los 4 bien, en un sentido no marcan y en el otro entre 500 y 600 (estan perfectos).
> Lo que voy a hacer mañana es comprar el fusible de 4A y encender el televisor pero con una lampara conectada en serie al enchufe.
> 
> Saludos



Bien, por lo que comentas, la avería tiene todas las papeletas de estar en el circuito "Desmágnetizador".
El Hecho que comentas acerca de que se difuminaron los colores parece indicar que la avería va por ahí.
En la entrada de tensión a la PCB suele haber un conector del que sale un cable Bifiliar que va hasta el tubo de imagen... a las bobinas "Desmágnetizadoras".
Desconecta ese conector, pon un fusible nuevo, y prueba a ver que pasa.
Las bobinas "Desmagnetizadoras tienen como misión desmagnetizar el tubo de imagen cuando conectanos el TV, si nos fijamos, en el momento de conectar el TV, suena como una descarga,
esa descarga es la "Desmagnetización" del tubo de imagen, dura unas décimas de segundo.
Si el circuito que desconecta las bobinas no funciona adecuadamente y no las desconecta, el fusible de entrada se fundirá ya que essas bobinas consumem mucho.
Si la avería va por ahí tendrás que revisar la PTC de ese circuito (es una avería clasica).

Sal U2.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Muchisimas gracias, pronto estare diciendo los resultados obtenidos.


Muchisimas gracias por su explicacion


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Aca traigo algunos resultados, cambie el fusible, desconecte el Desmágnetizador, pero no cambie el ptc, ya que no habia ninguno en la casa de electronica a la que fui. Cuando lo enchufe puse una lampara en serie y es obvio que hay algo en corto porque la luz prende al 100%.

Sera necesario cambiar el PTC de 3 patas, para que deje de estar en corto?

Saludos

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PD: Ahi ya cambie el PTC de 3 patas pero sigue estando en corto.


----------



## el-rey-julien

tiene transistor la fuente o un integrado ? prueba eso


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas. 
Si tiene un mosfet y lo comprobe a medias, con el tester fijandome la continuidad entre D,S y G y al parecer estaba bien.

Lo que quiero comprobar ahora son los compenentes aledaños (cercanos) al PTC


----------



## miguelus

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Aca traigo algunos resultados, cambie el fusible, desconecte el Desmágnetizador, pero no cambie el ptc, ya que no habia ninguno en la casa de electronica a la que fui. Cuando lo enchufe puse una lampara en serie y es obvio que hay algo en corto porque la luz prende al 100%.
> 
> Sera necesario cambiar el PTC de 3 patas, para que deje de estar en corto?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> PD: Ahi ya cambie el PTC de 3 patas pero sigue estando en corto.



La PTC se la puedes quitar, si la avería es esa, la TV tiene que funcionar pero no desmagnetizará el tubo de imagen.
Todo esto es válido asumiendo que la avería está ahí, en el circuito desmagnetizador, que por el comentario que hiciste en el primer Post da la impresión que puede ser eso.
Mide la bobina desmagnetízadora.
Tampoco te obsesiones con esto, mide más cosas... transistor oscilador, condensador de filtro, en fin todo lo que hay que ir midiendo en estos casos.

Suerte maestro y al toro.

Sal U2


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Aca traigo algunas noticias, cuando saco el PTC y dejo desconectados los cables del desmagnetizador, el televisor prende, es decir se pone la luz de estandby, y cuando va a prenderse apretando el boton de volumen o canal la pantalla queda en negro pero la luz en serie con el enchufe empieza a hacer flashes al maximo, lo que creo que no es bueno.


----------



## el-rey-julien

así es,si pones una lampara mas grande el tv tiene que encender,al parecer la falla es el ptc nomas


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Mira, volvi a conectar el ptc, junto con el desmagnetizador y apenas que lo conecto se prende la lampara al maximo.

PD: Ahora estoy usando una de 75w, y la tele solo consume 38w.

Saludos

------------------------------------------------------
Con el PTC conectado y el desmagnetizador desenchufado, apenas se conecta  a la linea la lampara empiza a destellar.

-----------------------------------------------------
Sin el PTC conectado, con y sin el desmagnetizador enchufado, la tele intenta encender, es decir hace el ruidito agudo, hasta que llega  a su punto maximo y justo en ese momento la lampara en serie destella y se reinicia y asi repetitivamente. Ahora lo bueno es que puedo llegar a ponerla en modo stand by


----------



## Alva

el-rey-julien dijo:


> apuntale a la fuente,los diodos rectificadores en corto ,también puede tener mas cosas en corto ,.,
> porque no ?también puede ser solo el fusible quemado ¡¡¡



Sì realmente todo apunta a los diodos rectificadores, pero siempre es conveniente revisar minuciosamente todos los elementos de la fuente . Suerte!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Eso es lo que tambien estoy haciendo, me fijo los valores de los componentes del manual de servicio y los comparo con los de la placa y la mayoria por ahora dan bien

Saludos

-------------------------------------------------------------
Consulta todos los PTC son iguales para cualquier Tv?


----------



## el-rey-julien

los ptc ay de tres patas y de dos patas (terminales)  asta donde yo se son todos iguales ,siempre que compre solo le digo al vendedor ''un ptc de tres patas o de dos ''


----------



## alejandro electronica

Entonces pedi bien, pero al mismo tiempo no tengo ni la menor idea de lo que puede ser. Revise todos lo componentes del primario, incluso algunos los desolde, los revise y nada todos estan bien. Lo unico que cambie fue un diodo rapido de 3A que daba una medicion erratica pero sigue igual. Tampoco creo que sea el desmagnetizador ya que me da unos 18,5 Ohms cosa que es correcta para los desmagnetizadores.

Asi que nose, a seguir luchando se ha dicho


----------



## el-rey-julien

no habíamos quedado en era el ptc en corto?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Negativo, cambie el Ptc ya dos veces y el problema persiste.


----------



## el-rey-julien

> Ahora estoy usando una de 75w, y la tele solo consume 38w.


para probar la fuente se usa una lampara de 150 wat 0 200 wat ,si la lampara es chica 
te sucede esto


> Sin el PTC conectado, con y sin el desmagnetizador enchufado, la tele intenta encender, es decir hace el ruidito agudo, hasta que llega a su punto maximo y justo en ese momento la lampara en serie destella y se reinicia y asi repetitivamente. Ahora lo bueno es que puedo llegar a ponerla en modo stand by


----------



## alejandro electronica

Interesante.... Ahora me pregunto yo donde consigo una lampara de filamento de 150w ahora que no se venden mas???


Na mentira voy a tratar de conseguir una ver que sucede. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Rey Julien, en lo posible mañana cuento como resulto.


Saludos


----------



## flacojuan

A ver mejor nos olvidamos del bendito ptc, eso nada que ver..... 

Bien alejandro lo primero es conseguir una lampara incandescente de 100w no menos, lo segundo al conectar el tV sin el degauss, tienes que medir las tensiones secundarias de la fuente del tv, normalmente en los philips usan +95V y +12V con respecto a tierra de secundario la puedes agarrar del selector de canales. si esas tensiones existen quiere decir que el primario de la fuente esta excelente. lo que queda seria arrancar el tv con la lampara de 100W. 

ojo... hay algunos tv que consumen cerca de 100W por lo que la lampara encendera completamente, pero como es un phillips este seguro no seria el caso. 

ok, cuando la arranques y veas que por lo menos arranca el tv y a los pocos segundos comienza a encender la lampara no creas que es un corto circuito. sino es por que la imagem busca aparecer en el tv y alli comsume mucho mas.

Si ese es el caso, simplemente conecta tu tv directo a la linea, sin miedo hijo.... que de seguro va aparecer la falla que supuestamente te habian dicho antes de apagarse. ahora si el tv se apaga inmediatamente despues de dar la orden de encendido habria que realizar otras pruebas.

por ultimo, si al medir las tensiones en la fuente y no estan primero chequea el transistor de salida horizontal que alo mejor se puso en cortocircuito. por ahora veremos que pasa con esas pruebas. 
saludos.....


----------



## el-rey-julien

flacojuan   gracias ,muy bien explicado





> Interesante.... Ahora me pregunto yo donde consigo una lampara de filamento de 150w ahora que no se venden mas???



en capital ay según el vendedor solo le quedan 10 (en los mercados chinos tienen)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-134492992-lamparas-incandescentes-150w-_JM_
yo cuando se queme la mia voy a usar una alogena de 150 wat esas se consiguen 
y no esta prohibida la venta


----------



## alejandro electronica

Flaco juan, muchisimas gracias por tu explicacion, igual me es imposible olvidar el PTC porque cada vez que lo sueldo a la placa, directamente no me deja encenderla porque se pone al maximo, si tuve chances de interactuar un poco, como ponerla en stand by, cuando se lo saque y deje la tele enchufada sin el PTC.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

*se prende al maximo por la lampara chica *

yo uso una lampara de 150 wat para todos los tv que entran al taller,sean de 14 o de 29/54


----------



## alejandro electronica

Bueno pero no te enojes!!!
Sepa que soy cabezadura, y el campo de la television no es el mio


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad el rey julien nunca se enoja,solo lo resalte ,porque no se explicar las cosas como el flacojuan y el panda ,que por cierto anda desaparecido de vacaciones seguro


----------



## alejandro electronica

Y si viene el panda ya tenemos todo el zoologico de Moron junto


----------



## alejandro electronica

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.
La tele anda, igual quiero dejarla prendida algunas horas a ver si el problema vuelve a aparecer. Tenian razon la lampara de 200w ($8 c/u me salio) prendio al maximo y despues fue bajando la carga. 
Vuelvo a decir muchisimas gracias a todos los que colaboraron y me dieron una mano. Ahora la bruja puede ver la tele mientras cocina, ahora el tema es como enseñarle a cocinar.

Saludos a todos y gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien

viste que no era difícil ¡¡¡¡¡ un saludo alejandro


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola gente!, espero me puedan ayudar. Les comento tengo un TV SANYO C20LV23M, En cuanto a la imagen se ve bien pero el problema es el sonido (en A/V se escucha barbaro y sin problemas) pero cuando utilizo señal RF pierde el sonido (sintonizador: 1AV4F1BA0140), cuando lo muevo y lo ejerzo presion desde arriba el sonido vuelve. Espero me puedan guiar acerca de que acciones tomar, tengo conocimientos de electronica (no mucho acerca de television). Estuve a punto de cambiar el sintonizador pero decidi consultarles a ustedes...

Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> su majestad el rey julien nunca se enoja,solo lo resalte ,porque no se explicar las cosas como el flacojuan y el panda ,que por cierto anda desaparecido de vacaciones seguro







Amigo gringo_cba, ante un sintoma asi, estamos hablando de un falso contacto, o pistas seccionadas, en la propia PCB. Cambiar el sintonizador dejalo como plan B.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Tal como dijo Roberto, te convendria repasar las soldaduras en la zona del sintonizador, ya que como tu has dicho cuando lo mueves retorna el sonido. Muy posible que sea una soldadura fria.


Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

soldadura fria en el conector de  antena ,



cuando existe un falso contacto en la ficha de antena uno de los síntomas mas comunes *es imagen bien/sonido mal *
quitar una de las tapitas del sinto y revisar que no este cortado ni desoldado el pin de antena


----------



## gringo_cba

Agradezco mucho la pronta respuesta a ustedes, bien verificare las soldaduras en zonas del sintonizador, pisas y ficha de antena en el sinto; luego les comento como me fue!

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

medí continuidad entre el ping de antena y chassis,aunque es mejor darle un vistazo a ojo ,porque con la punta del tester al apretar el pin puede que de una mala lectura


----------



## flacojuan

alejandro electronica dijo:


> MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.
> La tele anda, igual quiero dejarla prendida algunas horas a ver si el problema vuelve a aparecer. Tenian razon la lampara de 200w ($8 c/u me salio) prendio al maximo y despues fue bajando la carga.
> Vuelvo a decir muchisimas gracias a todos los que colaboraron y me dieron una mano. Ahora la bruja puede ver la tele mientras cocina, ahora el tema es como enseñarle a cocinar.
> 
> Saludos a todos y gracias!




Me alegra que hallas resuelto, lo del TV y bueno seguro que encontraras la manera de enseñarle a cocinar.........


----------



## miguelus

gringo_cba dijo:


> Agradezco mucho la pronta respuesta a ustedes, bien verificare las soldaduras en zonas del sintonizador, pisas y ficha de antena en el sinto; luego les comento como me fue!
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos



Buenas tardes.
Si, como o dices, en la salida A/V tienes audio ¿Por qué mides en el sintonizador?...
Revisa la parte de salida de audio... Altavoz, Amplificador, Etc...

Sal U2


----------



## oscarzx

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Si, como o dices, en la salida A/V tienes audio ¿Por qué mides en el sintonizador?...
> Revisa la parte de salida de audio... Altavoz, Amplificador, Etc...
> 
> Sal U2



por que es solo por la señal RF, por A/V suena perfectamente entonces el amplificador no tiene daño, imagen como sonido viajan por la misma onda entonces hay que comenzar por el sintonizador.


----------



## el-rey-julien

en realidad, si el terminal de antena esta medio suelto o con falso contacto,falla el aft en el jungla,en esa etapa el ic jungla ajusta para mejor  imagen y queda sin sonido el tv.
en otros casos una falla en la epprom también puede dejar sin sonido el tv ,quedando con sonido por av solamente o viceversa


----------



## miguelus

oscarzx dijo:


> por que es solo por la señal RF, por A/V suena perfectamente entonces el amplificador no tiene daño, imagen como sonido viajan por la misma onda entonces hay que comenzar por el sintonizador.



Bien, de acuerdo, el primer Post lo interprete mal, entendí que por A/V salía la Video y el Audio correctamente.
Pero seguimos con lo mismo, si la imagen funciona perfectamente, en principio podemos pensar que el Sintonizador está bien ya que por el pasan las dos Portadoras, la de Imagen y la de Sonido separadas en 5.5 o 4.5 Mhz dependiendo de si el sistema es PAL o NTSC
La separación de la portadora de Audio se realiza en el Detector de Video y de ahí pasa al amplificador de FI sintonizado en 5.5 o 4.5 Mhz. De ahí pasa al detector de FM y se obtiene el Audio.
Si la falla es en el Audio parece lógico pensar que es a partir de este punto (Detector de Video) dónde tendremos que buscar el fallo. 
En muchos TV si no detectan una señal de  Video, de buena calidad, ponen la pantalla en azul y se desconecta el Audio.
Pero el caso que nos ocupa, por lo que parece, el fallo no afecta a la Imagen, pero sí al Audio
Entonces creo que hay que centrarse en los circuitos que afectan sólo al Audio.
El echo de que al mover el Sintonizador se corrija el fallo no es indicativo de que sea el Sintonizador el que esté mal ya que al mover el Sintonizador puede que otros componentes o soldaduras defectuosas se vean afectadas y se corrija el fallo.

Sal U2


----------



## gringo_cba

miguelus dijo:


> Bien, de acuerdo, el primer Post lo interprete mal, entendí que por A/V salía la Video y el Audio correctamente.
> Pero seguimos con lo mismo, si la imagen funciona perfectamente, en principio podemos pensar que el Sintonizador está bien ya que por el pasan las dos Portadoras, la de Imagen y la de Sonido separadas en 5.5 o 4.5 Mhz dependiendo de si el sistema es PAL o NTSC
> La separación de la portadora de Audio se realiza en el Detector de Video y de ahí pasa al amplificador de FI sintonizado en 5.5 o 4.5 Mhz. De ahí pasa al detector de FM y se obtiene el Audio.
> Si la falla es en el Audio parece lógico pensar que es a partir de este punto (Detector de Video) dónde tendremos que buscar el fallo.
> En muchos TV si no detectan una señal de  Video, de buena calidad, ponen la pantalla en azul y se desconecta el Audio.
> Pero el caso que nos ocupa, por lo que parece, el fallo no afecta a la Imagen, pero sí al Audio
> Entonces creo que hay que centrarse en los circuitos que afectan sólo al Audio.
> El echo de que al mover el Sintonizador se corrija el fallo no es indicativo de que sea el Sintonizador el que esté mal ya que al mover el Sintonizador puede que otros componentes o soldaduras defectuosas se vean afectadas y se corrija el fallo.
> 
> Sal U2



Hola miguelus, que tal?, la verdad es que hoy me voy a poner a ver el bichito. Si en este momento por A/V tiene audio e imagen correcto. Pero por RF tiene imagen correcta y el audio funciona bien cuando realizo presion o algun movimiento sobre el sinto, pero si no hago esto no tengo nada en los parlantes.
Es de gran utilidad la explicacion que has expuesto y la tendre en cuenta; segun entiendo tu me recomiendas que no solo trabaje en el sintonizador sino que ademas en la etapa de audio que le sigue para extraer la info de la portadora de audio...entonces, pues asi sera.
Esta tarde lo revisare y les comento que tal me fue

Saludos y muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia hermanos una pregunta los diodo zener se miden igual a ls diodos normales mide por un solo lado???


----------



## el-rey-julien

se mide como un diodo normal primero y luego se mide poniendo una r limitadora y una fuente para saber si realmente regula ,eso de la r la tienes que calcular

el buscador no muerde ,ay tenes material para estudiar
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/medicion-diodo-zener-28708/
acá tenes un medidor de zener para armar
http://electronica.ugr.es/~amroldan/modulos/proyectos/probador_usos_multiples/achivos/probador2.htm
por san-google ay mucho material sobre zener


----------



## miguelus

martin zambrano dijo:


> buen dia hermanos una pregunta los diodo zener se miden igual a ls diodos normales mide por un solo lado???



Los Diodos  Zener se miden igual que los otros Diodos.
Pero si quieres medir la tensión Zener necesitarás una fuente de tensión variable, y si tiene la corriente ajustable mucho mejor.
Pon una resistencia de ~1K en serie con el Diodo Zener, ten en cuenta que para medir la tensión Zener, el Diodo se conecta en inversa.
Ahora pones el negativo de la fuente en el Ánodo del Diodo y el Cátodo en un extremo de la resistencia.
El Positivo de la fuente lo pones en el otro extremo de la resistencia.
El Voltímetro lo conectas en paralelo con El Diodo zener.
Pon la fuente a mínima tensión y conéctala.
Ahora empieza a subir lentamente la tensión de la fuente, habrá un momento que la tensión en bornas del Zener ya no subirá más, esa es la tensión Zener del Diodo.
Si tienes una fuente con corriente ajustable...
Pon la fuente en una limitación de corriente de 5 o 10mA.
Pon la tensión a lo mínimo que de la fuente.
Conecta el Diodo Zener (en Inversa) directamente en la salida de la fuente.
Empieza a subir lentamente la tensión, habrá un momento en el que la fuente empezará a limitar la corriente, mira la tensión que está dando la fuente, esa será la tensión Zener del Diodo.
Este último método es mi preferido, pero evidentemente es más peligroso, ya que es más facil que rompamos el Zener.... entonces podremos decir, este Zener era de x voltios 

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien

porque no me sale explicar así como miguelus????????


----------



## flacojuan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> porque no me sale explicar así como miguelus????????


por que usted es el Rey y sus servidores tenemos que hacerle las tereas. asi es la vida........

Naaa mentira.... creo que debes inmaginarte como funciona y explicar paso por paso lo que tu harias en ese caso... asi lo hago yo. a su servicio mi Rey....."se escucha Raro no....."


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, tengo un problema con un TV Admiral de 29" tiene 2 o 3 años de antigüedad.
Tiene una mancha grande en el centro y se ve descolorido, como si se hubiese desteñido.
Mejor un video para mostrarlo
http://youtu.be/WlBAeFnU_CA
y un par de imágenes


----------



## el-rey-julien

Neodymio cambia el PTC mira por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/problema-hitachi-14-sorpresivo-70474/ es la misma falla


----------



## electronicapacheco

Neodymio como dice el colega cambia el ptc,pero si el trc esta golpeado entonce la mascara se te a corrido la mascara y no tiene solucion.saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

pero primero dale con la desimantadorar, porque veo que esta avansado el tema


----------



## el-rey-julien

denle tiempo a que cambie el ptc y luego vemos


----------



## flacojuan

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problema con un TV Admiral de 29" tiene 2 o 3 años de antigüedad.
> Tiene una mancha grande en el centro y se ve descolorido, como si se hubiese desteñido.
> Mejor un video para mostrarlo
> http://youtu.be/WlBAeFnU_CA
> y un par de imágenes



guauuu, valla creo que no debe ser simplemente la bobina.....lo mas seguro vas a tener que cambiar la pantalla, lo digo por el patron presentado en la misma, ya que normalmente se hacen manchones en los laterales....bueno ojala no sea asi y se resuelva....deberias pasarle un iman por el frente a ver que sucede...


----------



## Neodymio

Mañana lo cambio, ya lo compré.
Fue de repente el cambio y no se golpeó (o eso me dijeron).


----------



## el-rey-julien

le preguntaste si no le pasaron un iman ?por la pantalla?


----------



## Neodymio

el-rey-julien dijo:


> le preguntaste si no le pasaron un iman ?por la pantalla?


El iman mas grande que tiene debe medir 1cm de diametro... si no anda lo del PTC ya fue, hacerme el desmagnetizador necesita bastante cobre y plata. No trae un desmagnetizador incorporado?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> denle tiempo a que cambie el ptc y luego vemos


 Yo me refería a eso o darle prender y apagar muchas veces hasta que se acomode bien la imagen me refería a eso Grrrrrr... me explico la desimantadora no sirve de nada si no funciona el PTC por que e problema vuelve de nuevo además no es cara porque no necesitas una de 1000 vueltas como la que ves en internet créate uno con un transformador viejo que este quemado igual. Tu nick dice como empezó todo  estos trucos son de la vieja escuela (bueeeee somos pocos)





Neodymio dijo:


> . No trae un desmagnetizador incorporado?


con esa trabaja el PTC por eso te dicen que hay esta el problema


----------



## flacojuan

lo del iman es por si no tiene una desmagnetizador a la mano, solo para pruebas... muchas veces el desmag...del tv no basta y con un iman de un parlante por ejemplo, lo pasa frente a la pantalla que podria ser de arriba hacia abajo o viceversa y si la mancha se quita todo ok. si no.....bueno....


----------



## Neodymio

Se puede hacer reversible lo que le pasa a este televisor en el video?


----------



## flacojuan

Neodymio dijo:


> Se puede hacer reversible lo que le pasa a este televisor en el video?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1xS-ssfTM8



oye que potentes son esos imanes, no habia visto esos efectos que hacen con ellos...probaré mañana mismo.....y lo de recuperarlo.. hay que probar.....


----------



## el-rey-julien

el imán de un magnetron es especial para quitar manchas pero ay que tener practica ,no recomendable para novatos,porque pueden empeorar mas las cosas
el iman de neodymo-algo no sirbe ,es potente pero cubre poca area y es mas dificil para quitar manchas,con el iman de magnetron y teniendo la practica ,con una sola pasada o dos se quita la mancha completa del tv


----------



## electronicapacheco

puede armar un desimantador con varias bobinas de algunas tv en desuso


----------



## el-rey-julien

electronicapacheco y para todos aqueyos que no leyeron el link anterior ,como fabricar un desmagnetizador ,probado y aprobado por su majestad http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/desmag.htm

PD
aquellos=aqueyos ,es escritura modo clemente,no es un error



http://www.caloi.com.ar/clemente/clemente.htm


----------



## electronicapacheco

esto es gastar un poco de dinero ,lo mejor es juntar barias bobinas desimandadoras  minimo 4 y la conectas en serie y tenes un lindo desimantador.


----------



## el-rey-julien

pero si eso es lo que dice mas o menos en el link,el asunto es aprovechar las partes de tv viejos,pero si  no tenes 4 bobinas,a comprar una lampara¡¡¡


----------



## electronicapacheco

siempre hay algun colega , si nesecitan yo le mando no tengo ningun problema


----------



## el-rey-julien

muchas gracias¡¡¡ese es el espíritu de compañerismo que mas necesitamos ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Neodymio

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Neodymio cambia el PTC mira por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/problema-hitachi-14-sorpresivo-70474/ es la misma falla


y 


electronicapacheco dijo:


> Neodymio como dice el colega cambia el ptc,pero si el trc esta golpeado entonce la mascara se te a corrido la mascara y no tiene solucion.saludo



Funciona perfecto! Ya le cambié en PTC.
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

de nada .mucha suerte ,viste era una pavada


----------



## flacojuan

que bien compadre...y a cobrar....


----------



## Neodymio

Lastima que ahora no me andan las 2 entradas de audio L y R...
No hice nada mas que cambiar el PTC, me tendría que fijar en alguna soldadura fría? O puede ser otra cosa?
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

soldadura fría o si la ficha tiene un cable ,por ay cuando lo desarmaste se soltó


----------



## Neodymio

el-rey-julien dijo:


> soldadura fría o si la ficha tiene un cable ,por ay cuando lo desarmaste se soltó



Voy a revisar soldaduras y un enchufe de 4 o 5 pinesnque desconecte para trabajar mejor y luego conecte, cuando dije que tengo 2 entradas sin audio es que tengo 2 left y 2 right ( ni la trasera ni una lateral andan)


----------



## el-rey-julien

si me imagine por eso nombre  ''la ficha tiene un cable'' ,,,si me abre olvidado de conectarla y los parlantes hufff ya perdi la cuenta¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## itzcena54

Hola tal ves aqui puedan ayudarme con esta falla de mi TV. es un Daewoo DTH-29S7, chasis CM-405F el problema que tiene es que la imagen se visualiza con bajo brillo y no esta entregando bien los colores a lo mucho se ve un color apenas y muy sensible. Me estoy rompiendo el coco porfa ojala se pueda solucionar. 

Tengo datos que eh estado analizando para mayor avance. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

itzcena54 dijo:


> Hola tal ves aqui puedan ayudarme con esta falla de mi TV. es un Daewoo DTH-29S7, chasis CM-405F el problema que tiene es que la imagen se visualiza con bajo brillo y no esta entregando bien los colores a lo mucho se ve un color apenas y muy sensible. Me estoy rompiendo el coco porfa ojala se pueda solucionar.
> 
> Tengo datos que eh estado analizando para mayor avance. Saludos



que mediste ?se ve borroso o nítido?


----------



## itzcena54

Se ve bien esta nitido pero muy bajo no se logra ver la imagen casi le regule le hice los remplazos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el capasitor del amplificador de video ,quizas sea


----------



## electronicapacheco

hola itzcena54,te fijaste la tencion del ABL como esta si esta corecto fijate el socalo del trc suerte.


----------



## lubeck

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, dejo una falla que tengo con mi televisor Philips 21 Powervision:
> A veces la pantalla se me angosta completamente y queda de 1 cm de espesor, todo lo demás negro. El audio anda bien en ese momento.
> Algo que no se si tiene que ver pero el botón de encendido general ya no anda (no apaga, solo con el control remoto) y si golpeo fuerte al lado de él anda de nuevo bien, pero si golpeo otro lado no.



Solucionaste tu problema???

tengo un TV que hace casi lo mismo pero la linea que hace es como de 5mm y es Horizontal... la prendo y se ve la linea, la golpeo (a la TV masoquista ) y funciona...

lo que veo raro o no se si este bien, es que tiene suelto el nucleo del flyback... 
ya re-solde algunos soldaduras que se veina sospechosas, solo me falta verificar los electroliticos (cambiarlos)....


----------



## electronicapacheco

hola lubeck,podes pasar el modelo del tv y la marca,por lo que desis es una soldadura fria el nucleo no es el problema,revisa en los condensadores del transistor orisontal y la bobina .saludo


----------



## lubeck

> podes pasar el modelo del tv y la marca


Es un Panasonic CT-2151R



> revisa en los condensadores del transistor orisontal y la bobina


Ok.. los chequeo...



> el nucleo no es el problema



Ok... yo tambien me lo sospechaba pero queria corroborarlo...

Saludos...



Bueno pues le tome fotos a lo que supongo es el transistor Horizontal.... y me parece raro que tenga soldado un capacitor ceramico por la parte de abajo.... sera un arreglo chambon....

pd.espero se vean bien las fotos


----------



## electronicapacheco

el transistor no coresponde a ese tv el capasitor tampoco , remplazalo por un 2sd1878 sin el capasitor y contame.suerte


----------



## lubeck

electronicapacheco dijo:


> el transistor no coresponde a ese tv el capasitor tampoco , remplazalo por un 2sd1878 sin el capasitor y contame.suerte



oki.. yo creo que si ha de ser ese porque le golpeo al disipador que tiene el transistor y funciona, pero el golpe tiene que ser un poco fuerte, lo desolde limpie y volvi a soldar y sigue igual, pero el flyback tambien esta cerca del transistor... la pregunta seria... puede ser el flyback?


----------



## el-rey-julien

puede ser la pista cortada


----------



## masaru

Hola , pero según leí era una raya Horizontal  

     el falso parece de Vertical


----------



## fernandob

mi tele se palmo ... mi tele se palmo ...se palmo mi tele se palmo  (falta la musica) .

les cuento , tengo una TV color daytron del tamaño de mi panza y de repente se ve solo la linea horizontal en el medio, o sea estan todos lso periodistas enanitos en el medio de la tv, al cambiar de canal se agranda un poco, apenas estiran las patas y de nuevo se encoge todo ......

alguna vez lo desarme el TV para sacar el parlante y poner un cable para unos exteriores.
tiene una sola placa grande , la fauna que habitaba en ella ya la mate hace rato y desde ahi no he comido mas en el tv .

alguien sabe si me vale la pena meterme en el ?? tiene mas de 10 o 15 años la tele, se veia bien .
, no se , si voy a andar renegando la tiro, pero si me dicen que puede ser algo sencillo la desarmo y le saco fotos.

un saludo y gracias por su tiempo .


----------



## flacojuan

bueno fernando....es solo de cambiar unos electroliticos y listo. tenes que buscar en la seccion de vertical pero no reconosco la marca de tv. tendras que ubicar con un diagrama dicha seccion....pero te puedes guir con le yugo de deflexion


----------



## ernestogn

he visto en este foro a mas de un ocupado ingeniero dedicar dias para hacer andar un amplificador de 4Wats , asi que....  una Tele! , claro que merece el trabajo y la dedicación de todos los voluntarios disponibles!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

asi es fer solo son dos capacitores ,uno suele ser de 1000µ y el otro de 2,2 µ identifica que ic usa de salida vertical y te digo cual capa cambiar,


----------



## fernandob

buenisimo chicos, en estos dias lo abro y ustedes me guian , saco y cuelgo fotos) .


----------



## itzcena54

Una falla comun que se me aparecio en el TV, no puedo ajustar el H.Size mediante el modo service en si toda la geometria esta bien configurada tan solo el ancho de la imagen se ve extendida y no responde el ajuste H.size. Que podria ser en este caso. 

Saludos


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos desde colombia les escribo para solicitar ayuda, soy aprendis de electronica y tengo un problema con un panablack de panasonic, la imagen es buena pero cada 10 minutos aproximadamente se apaga y vuelve y se enciende, hace poco lo destape para limpiarlo, y lo tube mas de una hora destapado y encendido y no se apago solo, luego lo tape y volvio a surgir el problema que puedeser
gracias


----------



## masaru

Hola , pareciera que tu problema es un falso contacto. Al sacarle la tapa la plaqueta toma otra posición y funciona. Deberías determinar si se apaga por completo , queda algun piloto encendido o con sonido . De esta manera podrías determinar la etapa con problemas.
Slds.


----------



## elgriego

fernandob dijo:


> mi tele se palmo ... mi tele se palmo ...se palmo mi tele se palmo  (falta la musica) .
> 
> les cuento , tengo una TV color daytron del tamaño de mi panza y de repente se ve solo la linea horizontal en el medio, o sea estan todos lso periodistas enanitos en el medio de la tv, al cambiar de canal se agranda un poco, apenas estiran las patas y de nuevo se encoge todo ......
> 
> alguna vez lo desarme el TV para sacar el parlante y poner un cable para unos exteriores.
> tiene una sola placa grande , la fauna que habitaba en ella ya la mate hace rato y desde ahi no he comido mas en el tv .
> 
> alguien sabe si me vale la pena meterme en el ?? tiene mas de 10 o 15 años la tele, se veia bien .
> , no se , si voy a andar renegando la tiro, pero si me dicen que puede ser algo sencillo la desarmo y le saco fotos.
> 
> un saludo y gracias por su tiempo .



Hola fernando ,que modelo es el daytron,o por lo menos que ci,s usa.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, quisiera saber cuáles son las posibles fallas que puede tener un televisor de 110v cuando se le conectan 220v y se siente olor a quemado (bueno, ya sabrán qué me pasó jaja) para empezar a buscar lo que tendría que cambiar o directamente lo desguazo/tiro.
El TV es un Sony Trinitron KV 9300 de 1978 japonés de 10" más o menos.





Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

fusible,fuente lo primero que revisar


----------



## eLBARDOS

Bueno compañeros , como veo mucho colegas que confunden la falla del mcz3001.

Las fallas que hace al televisor no enciende, enciendo despues de apretarle el boton de power con unas 20 veces, aveces enciendo y en otras no hay muchos sintomas que realiza hasta nos hace pensar que la falla en el vertical u horizontal hay que descartar primero. 



Primero localizamos el circuito mcz3001 de 18 pines que se encuentra en la fuente conmutada



Desmontamos el circuito 



una ves teniendo la refaccion lo montamos con cuidado



hay que tener mucho cuidado al montarlo ya que es muy sensible a la estatica 



ya una ves todo en su lugar ponerlo en funcionamiento 



y el televisor enciende sin problemas, es una de las principales fallas de los televisores sony con mcz3001 , cabe aclar que lo mejor es seguir paso a paso, y revisar componentes asi como aislando secciónes donde pudiera estar la falla. 

saludos colegas!


----------



## martin zambrano

buenos dias colegas tengo una falla con TV toshiba de (TRC) rayos de tubo catodicos al encenderlo se apaga entre 10 y 15 minutos a que se puede deber esto???


----------



## Don Plaquetin

y como saber que es la placa de amplificacion de video que esta detras del tubo mismo, lo has movido para saber si es ahi el problema? y fijate si tiene un color negrito mas que marron sobre las resistencias grandes?


----------



## mjorge741

teopter09 dijo:


> Hola a todos abr este tema ya que soy un princpiante y no tengo mucha experiencia en reparacion de televisores
> y me cuesta mucho encontrar las fallas, en fin mi idea es que se colabore mediante este post subiendo los conocidos manuales de fallas tipicas en televisores haci poder armar una biblioteca de consulta
> desde ya muchas gracias.
> chauuuu




Hola a todos, saben de que soy tecnico en electronica industrial, la verdad que por cuestiones de trabajo y tiempo deje de hacerle a la electronica como unos 3 anios, tengo la siguiente situacion...

Tengo un televisor con la siguiente falla, enciende, al encender se escucha el ruido como cuando no hay senal en un canal, hasta ahi todo va bien, pero al sintonizar un canal simplemente no se oye nada, si alguien me pudiera dar un norte de por donde comenzar con la revision se los agradeceria mucho...

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

ese ruido de lluvia se llama *ruido blanco* y empesa por la alimentacion del sintonizador que suele ser de 36Vcc fijate si le esta llegando tambien puede ser un micro tendria qeu tirar un par mas de datos con eso tenemos un abanico


----------



## elgriego

Hola mjorge741,Nos podrias pasar marca y modelo del tv.

El tv cuando sintoniza un canal, tiene imagen con color?

Saludos.


----------



## gringo_cba

gringo_cba dijo:


> Hola miguelus, que tal?, la verdad es que hoy me voy a poner a ver el bichito. Si en este momento por A/V tiene audio e imagen correcto. Pero por RF tiene imagen correcta y el audio funciona bien cuando realizo presion o algun movimiento sobre el sinto, pero si no hago esto no tengo nada en los parlantes.
> Es de gran utilidad la explicacion que has expuesto y la tendre en cuenta; segun entiendo tu me recomiendas que no solo trabaje en el sintonizador sino que ademas en la etapa de audio que le sigue para extraer la info de la portadora de audio...entonces, pues asi sera.
> Esta tarde lo revisare y les comento que tal me fue
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias por su ayuda



Buenas tardes amigos del foro!, este inconveniente me trae a mal traer jaja, he estado revisando alrededor del sintonizador y los componentes cercanos sin tener resultados satisfactorios pero hasta ahora he logrado hacerlo funcionar haciendo presion sobre el sintonizador con un corcho jaja!, ahora no solo pierdo audio sino tambien video (fluctuacion de la imagen en forma vertical hasta a veces qda la pantalla negra con una unica linea horizontal bien en el centro de la pantalla) pero moviendo el sinto a veces mejora, igual el problema es cada vez mas grave...que me recomiendan?, yo pienso que puede ser problemas de pista o alguna soldadura fallada pero no se donde buscar...encima no tengo conocimiento de las secciones de audio y video en la placa...espero me puedan ayudar

Saludos


----------



## elgriego

Hola gringo_cba,casi seguro que esta desoldado el ci jungla ,tocale las patas,como cepillandolas, con un cepillo de dientes ,y seguramente va a saltar la falla,que marca y modelo de tv es?.


Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

muy bue dato lo del cepillo  *elgriego* lo unico *gringo_cba* fijate que si no este conectado con uno de acero va pero si llega a estar conectado que sea un de pelo plasticos duro aunque es mejor apagar el equipo y usar un de acero salta mas rapido el problema si es un falso contacto


----------



## seramaco

Muy buenos dias, si alguien me pudiera colaborar con un falla de un tv sony bravia kdl46v3000, el tv enciende por un un tiempo y se apaga encendiendo el led de stand by seis veces, tengo la idea de reprogramar la memoria eeprom o cambiarla pero no estoy seguro, gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## gringo_cba

elgriego dijo:


> Hola gringo_cba,casi seguro que esta desoldado el ci jungla ,tocale las patas,como cepillandolas, con un cepillo de dientes ,y seguramente va a saltar la falla,que marca y modelo de tv es?.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola elgriego! y a todos... les comento tengo un TV SANYO C20LV23M, ok realizare lo que me indican haber si encuentro la falla que me tiene a mal traer... ahora les comento que tengo conocimientos en electronica (ingeniero en telecomunicaciones) y no tengo experiencia especificamente en electronica de TV, cuando se refieren al CI jungla, a que CI hacen referencia? acaso es el que demodula audio/video luego del sintonizador?...una mano plis porque para que me revisen el tele aqui me cobran $350 argentinos y al momento me es imposible afrontarlo je en todo caso optaria por comprar uno nuevo por unos pesos mas jaja 

Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## jetx1

hola yo tengo un televisor sonyy que no tiene adio pero cuando se le conecta el dvd o un play suena ¿que es lo que podia pasar?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el decodificador encargado de sacar la señal de audio de la  portadora no esta trabajando por eso el amplificador no esta trabajando. la entrada de audio de la parte de atras del tv no pasa por ahi por eso se escucha

a la misma vez tiene que partir desde ahi para atras hacia el sintonizador espero tengas el plano del TV


----------



## JOAQUIN RICO

jetx1 dijo:


> hola yo tengo un televisor sonyy que no tiene adio pero cuando se le conecta el dvd o un play suena ¿que es lo que podia pasar?



Fijate,aveces puede aver un falso contacto en algun componente,soldadura fria o una pista del circuito impreso sulfatada o una pequeña grieta.ok


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia hermanos alguien podia ayudarme con un TV daewoo de TRC tiene un problema que se cambia solo de canal pero no lo hace todo el tiempo lo hace de vez en cuando en ratos!!!


----------



## elgriego

gringo_cba dijo:


> Hola elgriego! y a todos... les comento tengo un TV SANYO C20LV23M, ok realizare lo que me indican haber si encuentro la falla que me tiene a mal traer... ahora les comento que tengo conocimientos en electronica (ingeniero en telecomunicaciones) y no tengo experiencia especificamente en electronica de TV, cuando se refieren al CI jungla, a que CI hacen referencia? acaso es el que demodula audio/video luego del sintonizador?...una mano plis porque para que me revisen el tele aqui me cobran $350 argentinos y al momento me es imposible afrontarlo je en todo caso optaria por comprar uno nuevo por unos pesos mas jaja
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos



Hola colega ,yo tambien curse la misma carrera que vos,Pero tambien me dedique a tv ,electromedicina ,audio etc,pero a la Rf no hay con que darle ,es mi primer amor Jaja 

Bueno te cuento el ci jungla en un multiprocesador de señales,en su interior tenes la fi de video ,sonido ,proc de luma y croma ,osc horizontal y vertical, y actualmente tambien el microporocesador,decime que ci,s tiene tu tv ,asi me doy una idea mejor de como ayudarte.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## JOAQUIN RICO

martin zambrano dijo:


> buen dia hermanos alguien podia ayudarme con un TV daewoo de TRC tiene un problema que se cambia solo de canal pero no lo hace todo el tiempo lo hace de vez en cuando en ratos!!!



Martin, lo primero sacale las pilas al contro remoto o llevalo a otra habitacion, si persiste el problema puede ser los touch de canal de la placa, cambialos y proba.ok


----------



## martin zambrano

JOAQUIN RICO dijo:


> Martin, lo primero sacale las pilas al contro remoto o llevalo a otra habitacion, si persiste el problema puede ser los touch de canal de la placa, cambialos y proba.ok



disculpa mi pana pero no se a que te refieres con el touch?? es la eprom???


----------



## el-rey-julien

son los botones = touch


----------



## martin zambrano

el-rey-julien dijo:


> son los botones = touch



ok gracias hermano agradecido


----------



## pauljunior

hello buenas tardes tengo una pequeña pregunta... 
tengo un tv silver poin, el problema que tiene es el siguiente cuando lo conecto y lo prendo el stanby enciende, presiono cualquier tecla para encenderlo y empieza a oscilar,cuya oscilación dura unos segundos y se corta y nuevamente empieza a ocilar, este proceso se repite 5 veses y no alcanza a prender.
que puede ser?
otro dato de la misma falla...
cuando me aburro de intentar e intentar por varios días, llega un dia que lo enciendo, la oscilación no se corta y el tv enciende... que puede ser?
gracias y saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

cambia el capacitor del secundario de la fuente,esta desvalorizado,(suelen ser de 100µf x 160 volt)
también puede ser que tenga una soldadura floja


----------



## pauljunior

muchas gracias señor el-rey-juli  por la pronta respuesta y disculpe por las palabras que me comi en el mensaje anterior.. pondre en practica lo  dicho.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola cordial saludo 

dos cosa pueden ser un capacitor que esta dañado o un falso contacto sobre las zona de la etapa horizontal si puedes subir fotos te podremos ayudar mejor, pero por lo que veo no es algo grave

nos vemos


----------



## el-rey-julien

SSTC dijo:


> Hola cordial saludo
> 
> dos cosa pueden ser un capacitor que esta dañado o un falso contacto sobre las zona de la etapa horizontal si puedes subir fotos te podremos ayudar mejor, pero por lo que veo no es algo grave
> 
> nos vemos



gracias gato ¡¡¡ esa etapa me faltaba ,horizontal ,revisar sobre todo los pines del flyback y por todas las zonas por donde notes que hubo temperaturas altas


----------



## juanfigue88

colegas del foro soy nuevo en el tema de la electronica..tengo un caso particular que aun no he podido solucionar con una tv tokio lumina modelo 14E90AV,cuya imagen horizontal no habré del todo ,sonido todo normal pero al cambiar de canal hace un ruido molesto como un (pick pick);revise las tensiones de la salida vertical y todo marcha bien ; con voltajes de pin1 4,5 v pin2 28v, pin5 19 v pin6 27 v pin7 2,3v ;la salidas es el integrado STV 8302A algún caso similar que les paso y posibles soluciones..desde ya muchas gracias





			
				juanfigue88 dijo:
			
		

> colegas del foro soy nuevo en el tema de la electronica..tengo un caso particular que aun no he podido solucionar con una tv tokio lumina modelo 14E90AV,cuya imagen horizontal no habré del todo ,sonido todo normal pero al cambiar de canal hace un ruido molesto como un (pick pick);revise las tensiones de la salida vertical y todo marcha bien ; con voltajes de pin1 4,5 v pin2 28v, pin5 19 v pin6 27 v pin7 2,3v ;la salidas es el integrado STV 8302A algún caso similar que les paso y posibles soluciones..desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

juanfigue88
una solución es ajustar la geometría entrando al modo de servicio.esa es la mas facil
la mas difícil implica cambiar componentes,por las dudas revisa un capasitor grande en la salida vertical ,es de 1000µf x 34  o 63 volt


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanfigue88 dijo:


> tengo un caso particular que aun no he podido solucionar con una tv ,cuya imagen horizontal no habré del todo ,sonido todo normal pero al cambiar de canal hace un ruido molesto como un (pick pick);revise las tensiones de la salida vertical y todo marcha bien ; con voltajes de pin1 4,5 v pin2 28v, pin5 19 v pin6 27 v pin7 2,3v ;la salidas es el integrado STV 8302A



Si te fijas y es cierto que todas la tensiones estan presente algo en la salida (mismo lo que te mensiona *el rey julien*) tiene que ser eso o otra etapa que esta interfiriendo, pero mas seguro es la de "la salida" y las tensiones "que te fijes bien"

un cordial saludo y BIENVENIDO al FORO.


----------



## juanfigue88

muchas gracias por la ayuda ya he cambiado la salida vertical ,igual me da las mismas tensiones en cada pin ;para el modo servicio es necesario el control remoto o existe otra forma... ? estaré estudiando el caso cualquier novedad les comento..


----------



## Jonhatan

mmm casi me suena al yugo.. pero también podría ser alguna interferencia.. sstc que opinas de un zener con  fugas?


----------



## el-rey-julien

otra forma de repararlo. sin entrar al modo servis, es regrabar la eeprom,antes recuerda guardar una copia de la actual,por si tenes que restaurar a como estaba


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanfigue88 dijo:


> ya he cambiado la salida vertical ,igual me da las mismas tensiones en cada pin



Que es cambiar la salida V eso habla de un TODO si eres mas especifico ayuda mas si te refieres al integrado nunca puede ser el porque directamente ni te arranca el TV cuando hablamos es sobre lso componentes que lo rodean o lo comprenden 



_un zenner puede tener fuga (cosa extraña, los de video se suelen quemar)pero este no es el caso _


----------



## juanfigue88

con eso me referia a que cambie ya la salida vertical,y el problema persiste. procedi a verificar los capacitores alrededor del mismo encontrando uno desvalorizado de 1000Microfaradio por 16 voltios ,bajo a 850 Microfaradio por 16 voltios. cambie dicho capacitor por uno nuevo y el mismo resultado: ¿sera que cambiando la memoria EPROM solucionaria de raiz este problema?


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa los otros capacitores ,esos chiquititos (2,2 µ )
*el capasitor de 1000µf x 16 volt no va*,la fuente es de 20 a 25 volt ? ponele uno de 1000µf x 25 volt o 35 volt
como ultimo recurso la epprom ,


----------



## Don Plaquetin

o 3 en paralelo de 470µF 35V esa me salvaron de paso una vez te queda un capacitor de 1400µF 35V


----------



## Jonhatan

buenas colegas.! tengo un tv Hitachi en mi taller, con problema de que no enciende.. como ahun no encuentro el problema, pido si por fabor alguien tiene el circuito de este tv, alguien tiene algun diagrama?  es un Hitachi modelo CDH-21BM4.

DESDE YA GRACIAS



Tiene un sintoma que no se si es normal, lo enchufo, y no prende ni siquiera el led.. Hay corriente  por casi toda la fuente.. El transformador chopper no me da tenciones en el secundario }, y en la etapa de salida horizontal el str g6653  calienta mucho.. Alguna idea? Este integrado es el problema?


----------



## Jonhatan

otra cuestuion mas.. el secundario del chopper tsm -720A  no me da ningun voltaje..

voy a sacar el transformador y probar si me da ohms..



el transformador colocado en la placa me da en corto todos los pines..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Jonhatan dijo:


> otra cuestuion mas.. el secundario del chopper tsm -720A  no me da ningun voltaje..
> 
> voy a sacar el transformador y probar si me da ohms..
> 
> 
> 
> el transformador colocado en la placa me da en corto todos los pines..



Amigo, dices que el secundario del chopper no genera tension, pero que en la salida horiz. "calienta"?. El STR g6653 no es de salida horiz., este CI es el corazon de la fuente, que por las caracteristicas que arrojas el problema puede estar alli. O quizas tiene la salida horiz. en cortocircuito, y la fuente se proteje ante la fatal anomalia.
Olvidate del transformador chopper, seguro que el problema no esta ahi. Los mismos se caracterizan por tener devanados con pocas espiras ya que los mismos trabajan a fcias. elevadas.


----------



## Jonhatan

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, dices que el secundario del chopper no genera tension, pero que en la salida horiz. "calienta"?. El STR g6653 no es de salida horiz., este CI es el corazon de la fuente, que por las caracteristicas que arrojas el problema puede estar alli. O quizas tiene la salida horiz. en cortocircuito, y la fuente se proteje ante la fatal anomalia.
> Olvidate del transformador chopper, seguro que el problema no esta ahi. Los mismos se caracterizan por tener devanados con pocas espiras ya que los mismos trabajan a fcias. elevadas.



el secundario del chopper sigue sin tencion.. y se que no genera tencion para la horizontal.. el tema es que no se por que calienta tanto el integrado str.. todos los componenetes perifericos estan en buenas condiciones..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, revisa la salida horizontal!, si se encuentra en cortocircuito.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Jonhatan dijo:


> el secundario del chopper sigue sin tencion.. y se que no genera tencion para la horizontal.. el tema es que no se por que calienta tanto el integrado str.. todos los componenetes perifericos estan en buenas condiciones..



entonces cambia el *STR G6653* si estas convencido de que es el que esta fallando

sube una foto de lo que estas arreglando.

​


----------



## Jonhatan

Amigo, revisa la salida horizontal!, si se encuentra en cortocircuito.

el tema es que no se como revisar.. para empesar saque el D2499 ( que es el trasistor del horisontal supongo) y no dio señal de vida la fuente.. la tencion llega hasta el secundario del chopper y ahi queda.. cambie el str g6653, cambie los dos optoacopladores, cambie el diodo d822, y sigue el problema..
la fuente llega hasta el chopper y ahi queda...
ni  siquiera enciende el led piloto..

me pueden dar una mano?

entonces cambia el STR G6653 si estas convencido de que es el que esta fallando

sube una foto de lo que estas arreglando.

no tengo camara por el momento, sino con gusto subiria..  cambie el str g6653 y sigue el problema...


----------



## Jonhatan

como compruebo si esta en corto la salida horizontal?  o alguien sabe donde esta la proteccion?
m esta haciendo delirar este tv.. parece estar todo bien.. pero o hay voltajes el secundario del chopper esta muerto y el se120 no tienen ningun voltaje en ninguna de sus patas...





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, revisa la salida horizontal!, si se encuentra en cortocircuito.



y como reviso? segun todo lo que medi esta bien... ademas el horisontal no trabaja con el secundario del chopper?  la verdad este tv m ta dejando sin cerebro..jeje si podrias darme una mano estaria muy agradecido.!





elgriego dijo:


> Hola fernando ,que modelo es el daytron,o por lo menos que ci,s usa.
> 
> Saludos.



buenas colega.! tengo un tv Hitachi en mi taller, con problema de que no enciende.. no encuentro el problema, es un Hitachi modelo CDH-21BM4.

DESDE YA GRACIAS


Tiene un sintoma que no se si es normal, lo enchufo, y no prende ni siquiera el led.. Hay corriente por casi toda la fuente.. El transformador chopper no me da tenciones en el secundario }, y en el str g6653 calienta mucho.. Alguna idea? Este integrado es el problema?
cambie el str g6653 y no calienta.. todo va bien hasta el primario del chopper.. pero en el secundario no tengo ningun voltaje, esta muerto.. ni siquiera enciende el led piloto cuando enchufo el tv.. ya cambie los optoacopladores y verifique la fuente y esta todo ok.. no sabes que podria causar este problema? esta quemado el choper? desde ya gracias.!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Jonhatan, bueno para medir la salida horiz. se encuentran varios componentes que suelen generar cortocircuitos. Por empezar el transistor que mencionas D2499 es el transistor de salida Horiz.
mide si se encuentra en cortocircuito.
Con el Tv desconectado de la alimentacion de RED, mide continuidad en el punto +B del transformador fly-back (que es el punto donde ingresa la tension principal que puede rondar entre  95V. y 140V. segun el modelo de Tv- tamaño de TRC) y GND, antes deberas corroborar que no exista tension entre estos 2 puntos. El valor medido en modo continuidad no puede ser 0Ω.
Se acostumbra en la reparacion de fuentes de Tv, que son del tipo conmutadas, utilizar una lampara    
de aprox. 75w a 150w. en serie con la alimentacion de RED, con ello puedes ver el comportamiento de la fuente mencionada e incluso evitar daños adicionales durante la reparacion.
Comenta tus avances.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Bien en este FORO usamos la logica cosa de que a pocas palabras buen entendedor. El transistor *D2499* si es de la salida horizontal y tienes que medirlo si esta quemado SI este esta quemo sigue con medir el flyback para saber como se quemo SI es que es eso. tienes que chequear etapa x etapa para saber cual es la que no te deja encender la TV por lo pronto 

¿tienes distintas fuentes de alimentaciones? 

SI tienes fuentes de diferentes alimentacion pueteas y alimeta las etapas porque sino vas a estar toda la vida hasta dar el problema.


----------



## el-rey-julien

gatotraductor del gato  





> pueteas y alimeta


 =
puenteas y alimentas las etapas


----------



## Jonhatan

SSTC dijo:


> Bien en este FORO usamos la logica cosa de que a pocas palabras buen entendedor. El transistor *D2499* si es de la salida horizontal y tienes que medirlo si esta quemado SI este esta quemo sigue con medir el flyback para saber como se quemo SI es que es eso. tienes que chequear etapa x etapa para saber cual es la que no te deja encender la TV por lo pronto
> 
> ¿tienes distintas fuentes de alimentaciones?
> 
> SI tienes fuentes de diferentes alimentacion pueteas y alimeta las etapas porque sino vas a estar toda la vida hasta dar el problema.



medi el d2499 (lo quite de la placa) y de da las siguientes medidas:

C B: 2.6 MEGAOHM (CON EL DETECTOR DEL MULTIMETRO PARA SEMICONDUCTORES DA EL PITIDO COMO SI ESTUBIERA EN CORTO)
B E: 54.3 OHM (ESTE TAMBIEN DA EL PITIDO)
E C: 100K
¿ esta bien este transistor o no?

A que te refieeres con distitas fuentes? fuentes mias que no tienen nada que ver con el tv? tengo si, el tema es que no se que voltajes y donde puentear mi fuente..





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan, bueno para medir la salida horiz. se encuentran varios componentes que suelen generar cortocircuitos. Por empezar el transistor que mencionas D2499 es el transistor de salida Horiz.
> mide si se encuentra en cortocircuito.
> Con el Tv desconectado de la alimentacion de RED, mide continuidad en el punto +B del transformador fly-back (que es el punto donde ingresa la tension principal que puede rondar entre  95V. y 140V. segun el modelo de Tv- tamaño de TRC) y GND, antes deberas corroborar que no exista tension entre estos 2 puntos. El valor medido en modo continuidad no puede ser 0Ω.
> Se acostumbra en la reparacion de fuentes de Tv, que son del tipo conmutadas, utilizar una lampara
> de aprox. 75w a 150w. en serie con la alimentacion de RED, con ello puedes ver el comportamiento de la fuente mencionada e incluso evitar daños adicionales durante la reparacion.
> Comenta tus avances.-



medi el d2499 (lo quite de la placa) y de da las siguientes medidas:

C B: 2.6 MEGAOHM (CON EL DETECTOR DEL MULTIMETRO PARA SEMICONDUCTORES DA EL PITIDO COMO SI ESTUBIERA EN CORTO)
B E: 54.3 OHM (ESTE TAMBIEN DA EL PITIDO)
E C: 100K
¿ esta bien este transistor o no?


y la entrada principal de este fly back seria el que dice 123v en la serigrafia no? bueno entre este 123 y gnd tengo 7ohm y sube como si cargara un capacitor. aumenta y aumentan los ohms..





			
				Jonhatan dijo:
			
		

> medi el d2499 (lo quite de la placa) y de da las siguientes medidas:
> 
> C B: 2.6 MEGAOHM (CON EL DETECTOR DEL MULTIMETRO PARA SEMICONDUCTORES DA EL PITIDO COMO SI ESTUBIERA EN CORTO)
> B E: 54.3 OHM (ESTE TAMBIEN DA EL PITIDO)
> E C: 100K
> ¿ esta bien este transistor o no?
> 
> A que te refieeres con distitas fuentes? fuentes mias que no tienen nada que ver con el tv? tengo si, el tema es que no se que voltajes y donde puentear mi fuente..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medi el d2499 (lo quite de la placa) y de da las siguientes medidas:
> 
> C B: 2.6 MEGAOHM (CON EL DETECTOR DEL MULTIMETRO PARA SEMICONDUCTORES DA EL PITIDO COMO SI ESTUBIERA EN CORTO)
> B E: 54.3 OHM (ESTE TAMBIEN DA EL PITIDO)
> E C: 100K
> ¿ esta bien este transistor o no?
> 
> 
> y la entrada principal de este fly back seria el que dice 123v en la serigrafia no? bueno entre este 123 y gnd tengo 7ohm y sube como si cargara un capacitor. aumenta y aumentan los ohms..



con el tester digital me da esos ohms.. con el analogico me da 4,5ohms clavados.!


----------



## el-rey-julien

si el transistor es con diodo damper ,entre emisor y base siempre mide resistencia baja ,pero entre base y colector tiene que medir como si fuera un diodo


----------



## Jonhatan

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan, bueno para medir la salida horiz. se encuentran varios componentes que suelen generar cortocircuitos. Por empezar el transistor que mencionas D2499 es el transistor de salida Horiz.
> mide si se encuentra en cortocircuito.
> Con el Tv desconectado de la alimentacion de RED, mide continuidad en el punto +B del transformador fly-back (que es el punto donde ingresa la tension principal que puede rondar entre  95V. y 140V. segun el modelo de Tv- tamaño de TRC) y GND, antes deberas corroborar que no exista tension entre estos 2 puntos. El valor medido en modo continuidad no puede ser 0Ω.
> Se acostumbra en la reparacion de fuentes de Tv, que son del tipo conmutadas, utilizar una lampara
> de aprox. 75w a 150w. en serie con la alimentacion de RED, con ello puedes ver el comportamiento de la fuente mencionada e incluso evitar daños adicionales durante la reparacion.
> Comenta tus avances.-



Gracias por tu disposicion.!
que otros datos debo hacer?



ahh entre cualquier pin del fly back y gnd no hay ningun voltaje..



saque completamente el chopper de la placa, lo conecte unicamente el primario en la fuente con cables y medi tensiones del secundario, yyy  no hay nada.. esta muerto el chopper.! o es necesario algo mas para hacer funcionar al chopper??


----------



## Jonhatan

voy a comprar un tsm-720A  nuevo y voy a colocarlo.! probe con una fuente externa y puedo encender el diodo led del sand by.. asi que creo que es el chopper el que esta arruinado en su secundario.. que opinan??


----------



## el-rey-julien

Jonhatan dijo:
			
		

> y la entrada principal de este fly back seria el que dice 123v en la serigrafia no? bueno entre este 123 y gnd tengo 7ohm y sube como si cargara un capacitor. aumenta y aumentan los ohms..


cuanta tensión tienes si mides ahí  ?
cuanta tensión tienes en el secundario de la fuente (quitando el transistor del horizontal)



			
				Jonhatan dijo:
			
		

> voy a comprar un tsm-720A nuevo y voy a colocarlo.! probe con una fuente externa y puedo encender el diodo led del sand by.. asi que creo que es el chopper el que esta arruinado en su secundario.. que opinan??


opino que primero sigas las instrucciones que te dimos antes de gastar dinero en componentes


			
				Jonhatan dijo:
			
		

> ahh entre cualquier pin del fly back y gnd no hay ningun voltaje..


no es cualquier pin es el pin que esta marcado como  123v en la serigrafia , es hay donde debes medir para descartar falla en la fuente ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin

eso que mediste en que subía era un capacitor por eso el ohmetro sube por lo que veo el transistor de salida horizontal esta bien 

chequeaste que no allá algún falso contacto una grieta como la que espera subo una foto suelen ser muy escurridizas


----------



## boloyspe

mucho gusto amigos, tambien tengo un problema con un tv marca lg modelo ac100-24ov,cuando lo conecto a la red 110v y le doy power, hace como que enciende,mido los voltaje en ese momento estan bien, pero despues se viene "cayendo" el voltage, pero no enciende ............podrian ayudarme , muchas gracias a todos


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola a todos los genios de este foro,soy bastante nuevo en la reparacion les comento que tengo un tv chino futurama de 14 que al encenderlo se queda en standby le cambie un par de condensadores del secundario y sigue igual. Tengo tension en el capacitor de entrada de 305 volt y tengo +b y no tengo tension en la eprom alguien puede darme una manito?gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

juanelectron2010
mediste la tensión a la salida de la fuente? están todos los voltajes correctos ?
seguiste el terminal de alimentación de la eeprom para ver de donde salen los 5 volt que no están presentes?





boloyspe dijo:


> mucho gusto amigos, tambien tengo un problema con un tv marca lg modelo ac100-24ov,cuando lo conecto a la red 110v y le doy power, hace como que enciende,mido los voltaje en ese momento estan bien, pero despues se viene "cayendo" el voltage, pero no enciende ............podrian ayudarme , muchas gracias a todos



revisaste la llave del power no este defectuosa ?


----------



## juanelectron2010

Tengo tension en la primaria y la secundaria. Que otra tension podria medir que fuese importante en la fuente?muchas gracias  el-rey-julien


----------



## el-rey-julien

depende el modelo del tv,pero deberías medir 120 volt y 12 volt (los mas comunes)
seguir revisando porque faltan los 5 volt en la eeprom ,puede ser regulador , zener en corto,deberías identificar cual es el lugar donde nacen esos 5 volt (resistencia abierta también puede ser) y porque faltan esos 5 volt 
esa es la pregunta porque faltan esos 5 volt en la eeprom

dime cual es el modelo del tv y si es posible numero de chasis ,para conseguir el esquema


----------



## juanelectron2010

El-rey-julien, la tv es una china futurama de 14 modelo ft-9614. Una pregunta los 12 volt que mencionas donde lo encuentro?muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

a la salida en el secundario de la fuente ,revisa si no tiene unas r en serie con el diodo o el diodo en corto o la r abierta

el + de la fuente es de 108 volt fijate en el resto de las bovinas del transformador ,si en la serigrafia no dice nada ?

necesito el numero de chasis es un numero grande que esta serigrafiado en la placa ( algo asi es el numero  01-000A21-MA1_NT2965B)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Jonhatan dijo:


> Gracias por tu disposicion.!
> que otros datos debo hacer?
> 
> 
> 
> ahh entre cualquier pin del fly back y gnd no hay ningun voltaje..
> 
> 
> 
> saque completamente el chopper de la placa, lo conecte unicamente el primario en la fuente con cables y medi tensiones del secundario, yyy  no hay nada.. esta muerto el chopper.! o es necesario algo mas para hacer funcionar al chopper??



Amigo, espera un momento, dices que desconectaste el chopper completamente y solo quedo conectado el primario. Dejame decirte que las fuentes conmutadas no tienen comportamiento como una lineal, debes ser mas cuidadoso con ellas!!!, puedes dañar severamente el sistema. Te recomiendo que leas profundamente el funcionamiento de las mismas. Tu dices que en el secundario alberga un regulador del tipo SE XXX, las "X" representan la tension a la cual regula, bien, si tu desconectas el secundario completamente, en este tipo de fuentes, dejaras sin realimentacion para la regulacion de la misma, por lo tanto las tensiones se elevaran y puede dañarse el conmutador switch que en tu caso es el G6653 y otros componentes que trabajan a su merced. tampoco puedes medir directamente la tension en el secundario del mismo, pues tienes picos de tension de elevada fcia. que dificilmente un multimetro llegue a medir.
Has lo sig. quita el transistor de horiz. luego enciende la fuente con una lampara de filamento en serie como lo mencione antes.
Luego mide la tension en los secundarios luego de los diodos rectificadores en el modo DC.
Si no tienes tension en los mismos, y no existe cortocircuitos, deberas chequear la fuente del lado primario y el sistema de realimentacion que lo otorga el SE XXX. Deberas subir un esquema para poder guiarte. Te recomiendo no mal invertir en el recambio del chopper, el porcentaje que este dañado es infimo, el problema yace en otro lado. Comenta.-


----------



## juanelectron2010

A si lo encontre,es hd-36a-2-pcb. Es ese verdad?mañan te comento como me fue con las r y diodor. Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cuanta tensión tienes si mides ahí  ?
> cuanta tensión tienes en el secundario de la fuente (quitando el transistor del horizontal)
> 
> 
> opino que primero sigas las instrucciones que te dimos antes de gastar dinero en componentes
> 
> no es cualquier pin es el pin que esta marcado como  123v en la serigrafia , es hay donde debes medir para descartar falla en la fuente ¡¡¡¡¡¡




quite el transistor de horizontal y en los secundarios de la fuente no hay ningun voltaje.. esta muerto el secundario.. lo saque afuera al chopper inclusive y no hay voltaje alguno.. y en el fly back no hay ningun voltaje en ninguno de sus pines.. esta muerto todo..





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, espera un momento, dices que desconectaste el chopper completamente y solo quedo conectado el primario. Dejame decirte que las fuentes conmutadas no tienen comportamiento como una lineal, debes ser mas cuidadoso con ellas!!!, puedes dañar severamente el sistema. Te recomiendo que leas profundamente el funcionamiento de las mismas. Tu dices que en el secundario alberga un regulador del tipo SE XXX, las "X" representan la tension a la cual regula, bien, si tu desconectas el secundario completamente, en este tipo de fuentes, dejaras sin realimentacion para la regulacion de la misma, por lo tanto las tensiones se elevaran y puede dañarse el conmutador switch que en tu caso es el G6653 y otros componentes que trabajan a su merced. tampoco puedes medir directamente la tension en el secundario del mismo, pues tienes picos de tension de elevada fcia. que dificilmente un multimetro llegue a medir.
> Has lo sig. quita el transistor de horiz. luego enciende la fuente con una lampara de filamento en serie como lo mencione antes.
> Luego mide la tension en los secundarios luego de los diodos rectificadores en el modo DC.
> Si no tienes tension en los mismos, y no existe cortocircuitos, deberas chequear la fuente del lado primario y el sistema de realimentacion que lo otorga el SE XXX. Deberas subir un esquema para poder guiarte. Te recomiendo no mal invertir en el recambio del chopper, el porcentaje que este dañado es infimo, el problema yace en otro lado. Comenta.-



voy a hacer las mediciones y te comento..





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, espera un momento, dices que desconectaste el chopper completamente y solo quedo conectado el primario. Dejame decirte que las fuentes conmutadas no tienen comportamiento como una lineal, debes ser mas cuidadoso con ellas!!!, puedes dañar severamente el sistema. Te recomiendo que leas profundamente el funcionamiento de las mismas. Tu dices que en el secundario alberga un regulador del tipo SE XXX, las "X" representan la tension a la cual regula, bien, si tu desconectas el secundario completamente, en este tipo de fuentes, dejaras sin realimentacion para la regulacion de la misma, por lo tanto las tensiones se elevaran y puede dañarse el conmutador switch que en tu caso es el G6653 y otros componentes que trabajan a su merced. tampoco puedes medir directamente la tension en el secundario del mismo, pues tienes picos de tension de elevada fcia. que dificilmente un multimetro llegue a medir.
> Has lo sig. quita el transistor de horiz. luego enciende la fuente con una lampara de filamento en serie como lo mencione antes.
> Luego mide la tension en los secundarios luego de los diodos rectificadores en el modo DC.
> Si no tienes tension en los mismos, y no existe cortocircuitos, deberas chequear la fuente del lado primario y el sistema de realimentacion que lo otorga el SE XXX. Deberas subir un esquema para poder guiarte. Te recomiendo no mal invertir en el recambio del chopper, el porcentaje que este dañado es infimo, el problema yace en otro lado. Comenta.-




desconecte el transistor horizontal como me dijiste. y medi el secundario en modo dc despues de los diodos.. y esta muerto.. 0v en todos lados del secundario..  yy ahora voy a ver si hay cortos en algun lado..



testee y no hay cortos en ningun lugar.. el primario funciona bien, y la parte con el SE xXx no tienen tencion tampoco, por lo tanto veerifique todos los componenetes y ninguno tiene corto.. que mas mido?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el SE120 es dificil que se queme ese solo sirve para regula la tension a 120V ahora fijate si hay un relay en la etapa primaria si lo tiene puentealo para que valla tension directamente a la fuente y si no lo tiene es proque tiene que haber un optp acpoplador que emite luz a un diodo para que circule una señal qeu arranca ese led se enciene con una fuente de 12V ojo no como estas pensando con una resistencia de 2200Kohm pero primero sacale el transistor de salida horizontal para que no haga macana y medi la tensiones SI esto no funsiona directo al tecnico


----------



## Jonhatan

SSTC dijo:


> el SE120 es dificil que se queme ese solo sirve para regula la tension a 120V ahora fijate si hay un relay en la etapa primaria si lo tiene puentealo para que valla tension directamente a la fuente y si no lo tiene es proque tiene que haber un optp acpoplador que emite luz a un diodo para que circule una señal qeu arranca ese led se enciene con una fuente de 12V ojo no como estas pensando con una resistencia de 2200Kohm pero primero sacale el transistor de salida horizontal para que no haga macana y medi la tensiones SI esto no funsiona directo al tecnico



  aver vamos de vuelta.. el primario del transformador tiene corriente.. la fuente anda perfectamente en el primario, el capacitor grande tiene los 300v, el STR G6653 tiene voltaje.. ahora para que oscile el str tiene un par de optoacopladores que lo activan.. pero para activar el led del optoacoplador tiene que haber tencion sobre el SE120, y para esto tiene que salir voltaje del secundario del chopper..  ahora, no hay diodos cortados ni cruzados, ni hay cortos.. el tv segun lo que me dijo el cliente es que una vez lo quemo un rayo y que un tecnico lo reparo pero luego dejo de funcionar..  desde mi punto de vista el chopper habra recalentado y termino por fundirse los alambres del mismo y esta en corto internamente..


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Jonhatan dijo:


> Haber vamos de vuelta



Primero no eres técnico quítate el titulo por favor esta tirando fruta de acá para allá.

Segundo corriente no es lo mismo que tensión si hubiera corriente el televisor estaría andando ley de ohm (logica universal del ser humano) el SE120 es un regulador y si te lo digo porque si hace poco arregle un TV con los mismo componentes y lo solucione arrancando la fuente metiendo 12V en esa zona que en verdad el led trabaja a 3Vcc y como el secundario no esta trabajando la tensión tienes que dárselo vos. 

Tercero cuando dices que el STR G6653 dices que tiene tensión no estas diciendo nada porque necesita la tensión que viene del transformador de la fuente que son 13 o 15V que si le pegas un golpe de capacitor tiende a arrancar.

Cuarto y ultimo no estas prestando atención los problemas nunca son evidente sino el mismo cliente lo arreglaría recapacita (creo que no esta en tus virtudes) si todo esta bien que esta mal para que no prenda sos “técnico” yo no lo soy me quite el peso hace mucho. 

Pd: Nunca, pero Nunca, nunca, nunca se quema el transformador primero se termina el mundo y el universo y despues se quema el transformador “chopper”

este dedito  bueno...


----------



## Jonhatan

SSTC dijo:


> Primero no eres técnico quítate el titulo por favor esta tirando fruta de acá para allá.
> 
> Segundo corriente no es lo mismo que tensión si hubiera corriente el televisor estaría andando ley de ohm (logica universal del ser humano) el SE120 es un regulador y si te lo digo porque si hace poco arregle un TV con los mismo componentes y lo solucione arrancando la fuente metiendo 12V en esa zona que en verdad el led trabaja a 3Vcc y como el secundario no esta trabajando la tensión tienes que dárselo vos.
> 
> Tercero cuando dices que el STR G6653 dices que tiene tensión no estas diciendo nada porque necesita la tensión que viene del transformador de la fuente que son 13 o 15V que si le pegas un golpe de capacitor tiende a arrancar.
> 
> Cuarto y ultimo no estas prestando atención los problemas nunca son evidente sino el mismo cliente lo arreglaría recapacita (creo que no esta en tus virtudes) si todo esta bien que esta mal para que no prenda sos “técnico” yo no lo soy me quite el peso hace mucho.
> 
> Pd: Nunca, pero Nunca, nunca, nunca se quema el transformador primero se termina el mundo y el universo y despues se quema el transformador “chopper”
> 
> este dedito  bueno...



aver escribi corriente.. quice decir tención.. 
donde pongo los 12v entonces? exactamente donde?  recien estoy empesando con esto de las reparaciones, hace un par de meses termine de estudiar.. voy a subir un diagrama del circuito para entender..



este es el diagrama del tv.. podrias indicarme por favor donde debo aplicar los 12v?


----------



## el-rey-julien

con respeto muchachos ,con respeto
2.10 *Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil.* Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo Jonhatan, 1ro. reitero nuevamente, debes colocar una lampara en serie con la alimentacion de la fuente del TV.
2do. con mucho cuidado, pues en el primario de la misma tienes potencial a tierra, esta demas aclarar.
Ahora bien vamos a concentrarnos en el primario de la fuente. Para ir cerrando hipotesis.
Primero debes medir, tension en el condensador principal de la fuente. Segun si tu RED de alimentacion 
es de 110V. o 220V. 
Debes medir el pin N4 del regulador STR, alli ingresa la tension de alimentacion. Fijate en el datasheet, que valores corresponden, puede variar segun, si el TV se encuentra en St-by o activo. Tambien controla la resistencia al parecer R808 de 56K/2W.
Luego mide la resistencia que segun el grafico parece ser R820, su valor es .22Ω/2W. Verifica  los diodos esten en buenas condiciones.
Luego mide los pines 3 y 4 de cada optoacoplador, que no esten en cortocircuito.
Una vez chequeados todos los componentes, si la falla persiste, reemplaza el regulador STR.
Todas las pruebas deberas hacerlas sin el transistor de salida horizontal conectado aun cuando hayas reemplazado el regulador en caso que este dañado. 
Cuando la fuente arranque, debes medir todas las tensiones del secundario, que esten dentro de sus valores antes de conectar el transistor antes mencionado.
No conectes ningun voltaje externo de 12V. no es necesario, la fuente debe arrancar por sus propios medios.


----------



## Jonhatan

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo Jonhatan, 1ro. reitero nuevamente, debes colocar una lampara en serie con la alimentacion de la fuente del TV.
> 2do. con mucho cuidado, pues en el primario de la misma tienes potencial a tierra, esta demas aclarar.
> Ahora bien vamos a concentrarnos en el primario de la fuente. Para ir cerrando hipotesis.
> Primero debes medir, tension en el condensador principal de la fuente. Segun si tu RED de alimentacion
> es de 110V. o 220V.
> Debes medir el pin N4 del regulador STR, alli ingresa la tension de alimentacion. Fijate en el datasheet, que valores corresponden, puede variar segun, si el TV se encuentra en St-by o activo. Tambien controla la resistencia al parecer R808 de 56K/2W.
> Luego mide la resistencia que segun el grafico parece ser R820, su valor es .22Ω/2W. Verifica  los diodos esten en buenas condiciones.
> Luego mide los pines 3 y 4 de cada optoacoplador, que no esten en cortocircuito.
> Una vez chequeados todos los componentes, si la falla persiste, reemplaza el regulador STR.
> Todas las pruebas deberas hacerlas sin el transistor de salida horizontal conectado aun cuando hayas reemplazado el regulador en caso que este dañado.
> Cuando la fuente arranque, debes medir todas las tensiones del secundario, que esten dentro de sus valores antes de conectar el transistor antes mencionado.
> No conectes ningun voltaje externo de 12V. no es necesario, la fuente debe arrancar por sus propios medios.



amigo Gudino Roberto duberlin, hice cada paso que me dijiste desde ayer.!  saque el transistor.. puse la lampara en serie.  cambie los optoacopladores por nuevos, cambie el STR por uno nuevo, la resistnecia de 56k/2w esta perfecta. la resistencia de .22/2w no tenia el televisor, tenia una de .33/5W.. la cambie por una de .33/2W (segun lo que me dijo un tecnico local debe funcionar igual) y no arranca la fuente.. los diodos los revise y estan todos bien.. el capacitor Grande de la fuente tiene 303V..
ok.! te hago caso, no conecto ningun 12V externo.!  pero la fuente no arranca..  sigue sin señales de vida el secundario..

te comento, el dueño del tv me dijo que cayo un rayo cuando se apago el tv, lo llevo a un tecnico y no pudo repararlo..


----------



## Jonhatan

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo Jonhatan, 1ro. reitero nuevamente, debes colocar una lampara en serie con la alimentacion de la fuente del TV.
> 2do. con mucho cuidado, pues en el primario de la misma tienes potencial a tierra, esta demas aclarar.
> Ahora bien vamos a concentrarnos en el primario de la fuente. Para ir cerrando hipotesis.
> Primero debes medir, tension en el condensador principal de la fuente. Segun si tu RED de alimentacion
> es de 110V. o 220V.
> Debes medir el pin N4 del regulador STR, alli ingresa la tension de alimentacion. Fijate en el datasheet, que valores corresponden, puede variar segun, si el TV se encuentra en St-by o activo. Tambien controla la resistencia al parecer R808 de 56K/2W.
> Luego mide la resistencia que segun el grafico parece ser R820, su valor es .22Ω/2W. Verifica  los diodos esten en buenas condiciones.
> Luego mide los pines 3 y 4 de cada optoacoplador, que no esten en cortocircuito.
> Una vez chequeados todos los componentes, si la falla persiste, reemplaza el regulador STR.
> Todas las pruebas deberas hacerlas sin el transistor de salida horizontal conectado aun cuando hayas reemplazado el regulador en caso que este dañado.
> Cuando la fuente arranque, debes medir todas las tensiones del secundario, que esten dentro de sus valores antes de conectar el transistor antes mencionado.
> No conectes ningun voltaje externo de 12V. no es necesario, la fuente debe arrancar por sus propios medios.



no se como se me paso esto... que verguenza..  tengo dos focos de 53W + 70W en serie con la fuente del tv y los dos focos encienden a pleno cuando enchufo el tv.. flor de cortocircuito debe haber...   ahora el voltaje llega a el str y todo bien, el capacitor d la fuente tiene 303V.. y no hay componentes en corto.. lo unico que se me ocurre es el chopper..  que dices?

el tv consume 75w segun lo que dice la tapa del tv asi que creo que no tendrian que encender los focos..je


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, correcto! en ausencia de cortocircuito y la fuente sin arrancar, las lamparas deben permanecer apagadas. Por el momento descarta el chopper, como te dije antes las probabilidades que este dañado son minimas, salvo que las manos que estuvieron antes alli, hayan hecho algun trabajo sucio. Lo que puedes hacer es medir la continuidad de sus devanados y que no exista cortocircuito entre ellos, guiate por la serigrafia de la placa. Recuerda descargar el condensador principal, antes de tomar medidas, ya que la fuente al no arrancar este puede quedar cargado un largo plazo, puedes usar una lampara de 40W. para descargar el mismo.
Ahora bien que tension tienes en el pin N 4 del STR?. Controla minuciosamente las pistas, en busca de alguna(s) dañada(s), utiliza el multimetro en modo continuidad y chequealas a todas.
Debes tener paciencia, pronto lo sacaras funcionando!.
Mi politica es, SI alguna vez funciono, tendra que seguir haciendolo!!!.


----------



## J2C

La lámpara serie suele prender a pleno debido al PTC del Desmagnetizador, no lo olviden nunca.


La forma de solucionarlo durante la prueba es desenchufando la bobina del Desmagnetizador y entonces la lámpara solo encendera debido a cortos de la fuente.

Igualmente siempre hay un encendido fuerte de la lámpara durante la carga del electrolitico de la fuente.


----------



## Jonhatan

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, correcto! en ausencia de cortocircuito y la fuente sin arrancar, las lamparas deben permanecer apagadas. Por el momento descarta el chopper, como te dije antes las probabilidades que este dañado son minimas, salvo que las manos que estuvieron antes alli, hayan hecho algun trabajo sucio. Lo que puedes hacer es medir la continuidad de sus devanados y que no exista cortocircuito entre ellos, guiate por la serigrafia de la placa. Recuerda descargar el condensador principal, antes de tomar medidas, ya que la fuente al no arrancar este puede quedar cargado un largo plazo, puedes usar una lampara de 40W. para descargar el mismo.
> Ahora bien que tension tienes en el pin N 4 del STR?. Controla minuciosamente las pistas, en busca de alguna(s) dañada(s), utiliza el multimetro en modo continuidad y chequealas a todas.
> Debes tener paciencia, pronto lo sacaras funcionando!.
> Mi politica es, SI alguna vez funciono, tendra que seguir haciendolo!!!.




hoy enciendo el tv con las lamparas en serie y sucede lo siguiente: se prenden a pleno, pero lego de 7 segundos se apagan completamente, inclusive si pongo una de 75w unicamente en serie.. esto se produce por la carga del electrolitico?  en el pin 4 del STR, ocea entre el pin 4 y  gnd en modo DC me da 0v, y en modo AC me da 8v.. 
hay algo que me huele mal, el R801.. que seria eso? porque calienta bastante..
revise todas las pistas y estan todasbien, no hay cortos.!



J2C dijo:


> La lámpara serie suele prender a pleno debido al PTC del Desmagnetizador, no lo olviden nunca.
> 
> 
> La forma de solucionarlo durante la prueba es desenchufando la bobina del Desmagnetizador y entonces la lámpara solo encendera debido a cortos de la fuente.
> 
> Igualmente siempre hay un encendido fuerte de la lámpara durante la carga del electrolitico de la fuente.



eso me paso.!je pense que estaba en corto y habra sido por el electrolitico..je





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, correcto! en ausencia de cortocircuito y la fuente sin arrancar, las lamparas deben permanecer apagadas. Por el momento descarta el chopper, como te dije antes las probabilidades que este dañado son minimas, salvo que las manos que estuvieron antes alli, hayan hecho algun trabajo sucio. Lo que puedes hacer es medir la continuidad de sus devanados y que no exista cortocircuito entre ellos, guiate por la serigrafia de la placa. Recuerda descargar el condensador principal, antes de tomar medidas, ya que la fuente al no arrancar este puede quedar cargado un largo plazo, puedes usar una lampara de 40W. para descargar el mismo.
> Ahora bien que tension tienes en el pin N 4 del STR?. Controla minuciosamente las pistas, en busca de alguna(s) dañada(s), utiliza el multimetro en modo continuidad y chequealas a todas.
> Debes tener paciencia, pronto lo sacaras funcionando!.
> Mi politica es, SI alguna vez funciono, tendra que seguir haciendolo!!!.




cambie el STR y puse otro.! y prende el led Piloto.!  se ve que estaba fallado el anterior STR que habia comprado.! bueno ahora tengo las siguientes medidas: en el secundario del chopper despues de los diodos, en el de 12v tengo 12,3; en el de 14v tengo 11,2; y en el diodo que va al fly back tengo (ocea el RU3AM) 123,1V y en el diagrama me aparece que tiene que tener 160v..que puede ocacionar esto?


----------



## Jonhatan

el chopper hace un chillido cuando lo prendo, y el foco que esta en serie enciende y apaga..y el chillido se va.. pero no llega a encenderce el tv..



el r 801 como comente anteriormente sigue calentando exesivamente.. medi el desmagnetizador del tv y tiene 10,8 ohms.. esta bien eso? encuentro raro que el r801 caliente tanto..


----------



## Jonhatan

nuevamente testee y cheque todo y el bobinado que me daba 11 ahora entrega los 14v.! habia unos capacitores en mal estado.. ahora en el pin de alimentacion del fly back tengo 123V.. esta bien esta tencion? 
comento exactamente lo que me hace el tv.: con el transistor D2499 conectado a la placa enciende la fuente y enciende el led piloto, cuando saco el transistor la fuente no arranca, ni el led piloto..
coloco nuevamente el transistor, y la lampara en serie con el tv enciende por unos 8 segundos y luego se apaga, da unos destellos la lampara en serie y la fuente (en el chopper hace un chillido tres veces) como un chiiic chiiiiiiic chic.. y el led piloto parpadea conjuntamente con el chillido y cuando cesa el chillido  se apaga el led y la lampara en serie permanece apagada.. vuelvo a apretar power y el led se enciende, pero sin el chillido del chopper.. apago el swich princepal y vuelvo a conectar y nuevamente hace el chillido y todo lo demas..  en los optoacopladores tengo los 12v.. en el boton del power tengo los 5v, en antena el sintonizador tengo los 33v...
el capacitor de la fuente puse nuevo.. no se que sucedera el fly back parece que ni arrancara.. que puede estar sucediendo??


----------



## el-rey-julien

de cuanto wat es la lampara?


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> de cuanto wat es la lampara?



puse una de 75w en serie, y luego 175w.


----------



## el-rey-julien

desconecta el yugo y prueba ,tiene que dar un punto blanco en el tubo ,si el punto blanco aparece y el tv arranca,revisa el yugo


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> desconecta el yugo y prueba ,tiene que dar un punto blanco en el tubo ,si el punto blanco aparece y el tv arranca,revisa el yugo



ya lo hice, no enciende nada.. sigue haciendo lo mismo..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Jonhatan dijo:


> el chopper hace un chillido cuando lo prendo, y el foco que esta en serie enciende y apaga..y el chillido se va.. pero no llega a encenderce el tv..
> 
> 
> 
> el r 801 como comente anteriormente sigue calentando exesivamente.. medi el desmagnetizador del tv y tiene 10,8 ohms.. esta bien eso? encuentro raro que el r801 caliente tanto..



Amigo, R801 es la resistencia PTC del desmagnetizador, para la prueba que realizas desconectalo, pues no cumple funcion en la fuente.


----------



## el-rey-julien

esoo me olvide de mencionar el ptc ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Jonhatan

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, R801 es la resistencia PTC del desmagnetizador, para la prueba que realizas desconectalo, pues no cumple funcion en la fuente.



desconecte la PTC.. y seguimos sin cambios..



pregunta, no tiene un sistema de proteccion x este tv que le estara fallando?


----------



## el-rey-julien

y el yugo ?                 .


----------



## Jonhatan

medi tenciones otra vez en el fly back con el transistor del horizontal colocado y me da 123V DC en el colector.. y en alterna no da nada.. los demas pines tampoco dan voltaje..



el-rey-julien dijo:


> y el yugo ?                 .



tambien lo quite y no hay cambios, no enciende.. solo el led piloto y se apaga cuado doy power..


----------



## cites

hola jonatan e seguido tu pos sin intervenir porque me parese que no estas muy ducho en el tena y cambiar componentes por cambiar no es la solucion , por lo que he leido la fuente ya te funciona tenes las vcc de fuente  no midas nada en alterna porque no las hay solo en continua  
el problema que tenes ahora es que no funciona la exitacion horizontal   fijate  el el jungla en la pata 25  si tenes la la vcc de 12 o 14 v  que alimenta la salida horizontal  y luego ve si tiene la señal de horizontal que es una honda cuadra maso menos para que lo entiendas pero si no tiene un osciloscopio para ver la señal dudo que puedas verla   de la pata 27  sale y va al q 402 despues al pequeño trafo exitador y por base a Q401 que hase que el flay funcione 
el jungla la76805  
como dijiste que le cayo un rayo nosolo te vas a acontrar  que el jungla falla sino tambien el micro y el zinto que son los compomente que se dañan por los rayo a demas que hay resistencias  que se abren por el mismo problema  
bueno espero te sirve sigo leyendo sobre lo que hases 
atte cites


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo NO puedes medir la tension en colector del transistor de horizontal terminaras destruyendo el multimetro, recuerda que en ese punto puede haber tensiones del orden de 1100V.
Ahora pregunto, que tensiones tienes en el secundario cuando intentas arrancar el TV?.
Mide la tension en el pin 42, del procesador tanto cuando se encuentre en St-by y en modo ON.


----------



## Jonhatan

cites dijo:


> hola jonatan e seguido tu pos sin intervenir porque me parese que no estas muy ducho en el tena y cambiar componentes por cambiar no es la solucion , por lo que he leido la fuente ya te funciona tenes las vcc de fuente  no midas nada en alterna porque no las hay solo en continua
> el problema que tenes ahora es que no funciona la exitacion horizontal   fijate  el el jungla en la pata 25  si tenes la la vcc de 12 o 14 v  que alimenta la salida horizontal  y luego ve si tiene la señal de horizontal que es una honda cuadra maso menos para que lo entiendas pero si no tiene un osciloscopio para ver la señal dudo que puedas verla   de la pata 27  sale y va al q 402 despues al pequeño trafo exitador y por base a Q401 que hase que el flay funcione
> el jungla la76805
> como dijiste que le cayo un rayo nosolo te vas a acontrar  que el jungla falla sino tambien el micro y el zinto que son los compomente que se dañan por los rayo a demas que hay resistencias  que se abren por el mismo problema
> bueno espero te sirve sigo leyendo sobre lo que hases
> atte cites



sobre la pata 25 del jungla tengo 4,4v.. y la señal que sale por la pata 27 no esta cuadrada.. tiene forma de picos y cambia constantemente..
el q402 no esta aqui.. esta el q 405..





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo NO puedes medir la tension en colector del transistor de horizontal terminaras destruyendo el multimetro, recuerda que en ese punto puede haber tensiones del orden de 1100V.
> Ahora pregunto, que tensiones tienes en el secundario cuando intentas arrancar el TV?.
> Mide la tension en el pin 42, del procesador tanto cuando se encuentre en St-by y en modo ON.




cuando esta en stand by hay 0v y cuando esta encendida 5,1v..   en el secundario del chopper? tengo 12v, 13,8v y 123v.. creo que son los correctos no?


----------



## elgriego

Hola ,Jonhatan,como estas? Si en la pata 25 tenes 4,4v ,no creo que arranque ,no consigo el datasheet del ci para confirmarlo ,pero me parece que la tension esta muy baja,segun veo en el plano,la tension que alimenta el horizontal,procede de los 14 v de la fuente,pasan por una r de 330 ohm R822,que imagino debe estar como pava e lata,ya que estan cayendo 10v sobre ella,esto puede deberse a que el ci jungla este mal o que en el diodo d 803 ,no este el voltage correspondiente de 14v,pero segun e venido leyendo ,has dicho que tenes todas las tensiones de fuente ,por lo tanto,estimo que o esta desvalorizada la r de 330 ,cosa que dificulto ,o con suerte ,esta mal el capacitor creo que dice c814,puede estar herido ,y se pone en corto con tension,pero la mejor prueba en este caso es,desconectar la pata 25 y ver si aparecen los dichosos 14v ,si esto ocurre ,chau jungla.... 

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Jonhatan dijo:


> sobre la pata 25 del jungla tengo 4,4v.. y la señal que sale por la pata 27 no esta cuadrada.. tiene forma de picos y cambia constantemente..
> el q402 no esta aqui.. esta el q 405..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuando esta en stand by hay 0v y cuando esta encendida 5,1v..   en el secundario del chopper? tengo 12v, 13,8v y 123v.. creo que son los correctos no?



Bien, amigo, bueno al menos el micro responde a los pedidos de ON-OFF.
Con el Tv en modo ON mide la tension en C444, ademas para saber si la etapa de salida horiz. arranca mide la tension en C403. Para realizar estas medidas seria muy conveniente que dejes conectado el multimetro antes de darle marcha, pues en caso de que arranque y corte no podras tener un valor concreto si realizas la medida un breve momento despues. EXitos y continua asi.


----------



## Jonhatan

elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,Jonhatan,como estas? Si en la pata 25 tenes 4,4v ,no creo que arranque ,no consigo el datasheet del ci para confirmarlo ,pero me parece que la tension esta muy baja,segun veo en el plano,la tension que alimenta el horizontal,procede de los 14 v de la fuente,pasan por una r de 330 ohm R822,que imagino debe estar como pava e lata,ya que estan cayendo 10v sobre ella,esto puede deberse a que el ci jungla este mal o que en el diodo d 803 ,no este el voltage correspondiente de 14v,pero segun e venido leyendo ,has dicho que tenes todas las tensiones de fuente ,por lo tanto,estimo que o esta desvalorizada la r de 330 ,cosa que dificulto ,o con suerte ,esta mal el capacitor creo que dice c814,puede estar herido ,y se pone en corto con tension,pero la mejor prueba en este caso es,desconectar la pata 25 y ver si aparecen los dichosos 14v ,si esto ocurre ,chau jungla....
> 
> Saludos.




como dijiste.. chau jungla.!jaja desconecte la pata 25 y hay 13,7v.. asi que parece que hasta aca llego mi reparacion porque estuve averiguando y no se consiguen estos junglas por misiones por el tema de la importacion..





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bien, amigo, bueno al menos el micro responde a los pedidos de ON-OFF.
> Con el Tv en modo ON mide la tension en C444, ademas para saber si la etapa de salida horiz. arranca mide la tension en C403. Para realizar estas medidas seria muy conveniente que dejes conectado el multimetro antes de darle marcha, pues en caso de que arranque y corte no podras tener un valor concreto si realizas la medida un breve momento despues. EXitos y continua asi.



gracias por estar ahi.! y perdon por mi persistencia y por complicar tu trabajo con mis preguntas.. Gracias.!  medi C444 y tiene 123v  y C403 123v tambien ( ay 123v estando en on o off) ocea de las dos formas tiene voltaje..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

A sus ordenes colega.-


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola a todos,desarme mi tv que no funcionaba y me encontre con un ci de 6 patas la7804on. Alguien sabe que es?y si algun otro que sea reemplazable,muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

es el ic vertical,si le seguís las pistas van al yugo 
te dejo la hoja de datos


----------



## J2C

Aca esta la datasheet.


----------



## el-rey-julien

justo se me corto el Internet y no subió el archivo,gracias juanka ¡¡¡


----------



## juanelectron2010

Muchas gracias a mañana vere si lo consigo para cambiarlo.



Muchas gracias a mañana vere si lo consigo para cambiarlo.


----------



## martin zambrano

buen dia hermanos necesito un plano de SONY TRINITRON modelo: KV-21R22/6 quien pueda facilitarmelo agradecido!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

martin zambrano dijo:


> buen dia hermanos necesito un plano de SONY TRINITRON modelo: KV-21R22/6 quien pueda facilitarmelo agradecido!!!



numero de chasis?


----------



## martin zambrano

el-rey-julien dijo:


> numero de chasis?



el numero de chasis TCI-A7S


----------



## el-rey-julien

el modelo sony : KV-21R22/6 lleva chasis ba3
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...m_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,2697/
el chasis idéntico al TCI-A7S
si es correcto avisame si no es correcto corrijo el error


----------



## slater pacheco

Hola quisiera saber que problema debo solucionar porque tengo un televisor philips que enciende pero le faltan como cuatro dedos de imagen en la parte superior y luego se apaga no tarda mucho tal ves como 10 seg.. que me aconsejan ya cambie los filtros cerca de los transistores verticales pero me sigue dando el mismo problema 

gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

proba entrando al modo service y ve cual es el error de apagado


----------



## Jonhatan

slater pacheco dijo:


> Hola quisiera saber que problema debo solucionar porque tengo un televisor philips que enciende pero le faltan como cuatro dedos de imagen en la parte superior y luego se apaga no tarda mucho tal ves como 10 seg.. que me aconsejan ya cambie los filtros cerca de los transistores verticales pero me sigue dando el mismo problema
> 
> gracias




es un tv a trc o un lcd?



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> A sus ordenes colega.-



voy a ver si consigo el LA76805 en una ciudad cercana.! si lo consigo vuelvo a molestarles con preguntas para..je  saludos.!


----------



## ONOFRE

Hola a todos los de foros de electronica, estoy iniciando en la reparacion de televisores a trc, el problema que tengo es con un tv philips 14pt4131, cuando enciendo no hay sonido, pero a medida que va pasando el  tiempo aumenta el nivel del volumen hasta normalizarse, si me podrian ayudarme en el problema que tengo, ya que me dijieron que es falla de los capacitores,o si alguien tiene el diagrama de la tv o que capacitor deberia cambiar, saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

para diagramas pedir siempre en diagramas,asi no queda perdido entre tantos post ,
aqui lo tienes ONOFRE
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/esquema-tv-philip-modelos-varios-78153/#post673603
si no es ese el chasis pedilo por numero de chasis 
saludos

PD:
 en cuanto al capasitor eso lo tenes que descubrir vos mismo,con el esquema es mas facil ya


----------



## Jonhatan

ONOFRE dijo:


> Hola a todos los de foros de electronica, estoy iniciando en la reparacion de televisores a trc, el problema que tengo es con un tv philips 14pt4131, cuando enciendo no hay sonido, pero a medida que va pasando el  tiempo aumenta el nivel del volumen hasta normalizarse, si me podrian ayudarme en el problema que tengo, ya que me dijieron que es falla de los capacitores,o si alguien tiene el diagrama de la tv o que capacitor deberia cambiar, saludos.



buscalo.! en la etapa de audio.. tambien puede ser soldaduras frias o con grietas.. no estaria de mas resoldar toda la etapa de audio.!


----------



## shadown

Buenas tardes, tengo un pequeno problema con una televicion que estoy reparando espero me puedan ayudar, la tv es una sanyo con numero de chasis 19730-00, no encuentro el diagrama por ningun lado si de casualidad alguien lo tiene lo agradeceria.

El problema en si es: al encender la television esta tiene un zumbido como si se tratase del rele, no lo es ya lo revise, tampoco es de audio ya probe desconectando la bocina, la imagen y el sonido estan perfectos, ya revise soldaduras frias una a una, componentes quemados o enegrecidos etc. en otras palabras la tv funciona al 100 a exepcion de ese zumbido el cual creo proviene del fly-back, y como tengo muy poca experiencia reparando televisiones pues no doy una.

Sugerencias, ayudas o criticas se aprecian, gracias de antemano.

PD: ya use el buscador de los foros y no encontre diagrama alguno


----------



## el-rey-julien

shadown y el modelo de tv ? cual es, puede que lo consiga al esquema ¡¡


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Bueno amigo, el zumbido puede deberse a problemas en la fuente, quizas el nucleo del flyback se encuentra suelto, el devanado del yugo (horizontal), etc.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno amigo, el zumbido puede deberse a problemas en la fuente, quizas el nucleo del flyback se encuentra suelto, el devanado del yugo (horizontal), etc.



asi es ,también puede ser algún condensador en mal estado


----------



## shadown

el modelo de la tv lo reviso al llegar del trabajo, si tuvieras el diagrama me harias el dia.



> puede deberse a problemas en la fuente, quizas el nucleo del flyback se encuentra suelto, el devanado del yugo (horizontal)


A riesgo de sonar idiota tengo que preguntar..... cual es devanado del yugo???? que es el yugo????

Acerca de los capacitores que pueden estar defectuosos, vi en un post aqui en el foro que habia un "truco" para saber cuales capacitores estaban defectuosos, prendias la tv y acercabas el cautin al capacitor uno a uno hasta que dejara de sonar, entonces ese era el capacitor defectouso.

Cuando salga del trabajo reviso todo eso.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Esto lo saque de un post de una tv sanyo de aqui en el foro



> tu problema parece ser el chupon del flay back que debe de estar mal puesto eso me paso con una sanyo


tambien revise el chupon que viene del fly-back a la pantalla y estaba bien conectado, lo se por que me dio un bonito chispaso en la mano :/

----------------------------------------------------------------

El modelo de la tv es DS19730 y el numero de chasis es 19730-00


----------



## ONOFRE

Ya lo logre solucionar el problema de philips 14pt4131.
Gracias al Rey Julien conseguí el diagrama  el chasis es L03.1. Cambie el condensador 2444 de 470uF/16V que esta cerca del flyback que filtra la tensión de 6.15V que salen del flyback.  Si alguien tiene el mismo problema enviare mas tarde fotos y mas, ya que me encuentro en un café internet.


----------



## huki

amigos nesecito ayuda con mi tv hitachi de 29" les cuento se ve en blanco y negro ya sea en modo audio/video o por cable,lo que hice fue probar las entradas y salidas de a/v de la siguiente manera. conecte el cable al tv hitachi y use la salida de a/v del mismo para conectarlo a otro tv y este se ve a color,me pueden ayudar a solucionar el problema.


----------



## el-rey-julien

fijate si esta en la norma correcta pal/ntcs¡¡¡¡¡
PD:
     no coloques tu pregunta en el primer lugar que te aparezca ,lo moví para aquí


----------



## Don Plaquetin

huki dijo:


> amigos nesecito ayuda con mi tv hitachi de 29" les cuento se ve en blanco y negro ya sea en modo audio/video o por cable,lo que hice fue probar las entradas y salidas de a/v de la siguiente manera. conecte el cable al tv hitachi y use la salida de a/v del mismo para conectarlo a otro tv y este se ve a color,me pueden ayudar a solucionar el problema.



repito lo mismo que el *rey julien* es la norma la que tiene problema


----------



## el-rey-julien

de ultima serán trimer si es que los tiene (al lado de los tres cristales)


----------



## shadown

Ok, aquí estoy devuelta con el mismo problema, la tv sanyo que estoy reparando sigue con el mismo zumbido, ya cheke los voltajes de alimentación, los voltajes que devén ser, incluso cambie el rele de entrada, y cual fue mi sorpresa cuando al poner un rele transparente era este el que hacia el zumbido, lo se por que en el área de los contactos vibraba a una velocidad enorme y se veía un bonito destello azulado, pero no es el rele en si, ya que lo cambie 2 veces y no logro entender que controla a este rele, alguna idea¿¿¿???

PD: después de mucho buscar encontré el manual de reparación de este modelo, luego lo subo así como también un video de la tv en acción. saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si es el rele que ''zapatea'' verifica el capacitor que filtra y alimenta el rele


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, ademas del detalle que comenta su majestad, chequea el control del rele (transistor) y componentes asociados.


----------



## cites

hola con el rele que controla  el desmagnetizador  aranca la fuente  que es de staby  dime que funcion cumple  y desime que tipo de fuente es   si es discreta es posible que el disipador del tr que controla la fuente este bibrando con el tr  me paso que en un sanyo de fuente discreta el disipador del tr estaba a masa caliente y producia una bibracion que se sentia en todo el tv solo separando el disipador  del tr de masa calinete de la fuente se soluciono


----------



## huki

me fije la norma y no pasa nada sigue igual, que puedo hacer?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo huki si ingresas señal por las entradas A/V tienes señal color?.


----------



## shadown

ok aqui esta el video que muestra lo que sucede con esta tv, como veran el rele es el que esta vibrando, y siguiendo sus consejos revise el rele que controla a este, lo quite y medi en el multimetro y marca los valores correctos, tambien revise la resistencia que esta enseguida y las resistencias R621 a R629, que segun el diagrama son de la fuente, y sigo igual.

Alguna idea?????

ademas adjunto el diagrama de esta tv por si alguien lo llega a necesitar mas adelante. saludos


----------



## shadown

Me quiero hacer chango, ya encontre el problema era el capacitor C622 el que controla al rele, pero como se veia en buen estado asi como las soldaduras, pues no lo habia revisado, pero nomas al desoldarlo una de las patas se quedo en la placa y dejo al descubierto TODO el fondo del capacitor carbonizado y pues ya se an de imaginar como me senti.

Por si alguien mas llega a tener el mismo problema, o que no enciende la tv, les suguiero revisen siempre el rele, y los componentes que lo controlan, les puede ahorrar mucho tiempo y dolores de cabeza.

y eh aqui, la razon de mis dolores de cabeza

--------------------------------------

PS: el capacitor que habia quitado en primer lugar era uno azul que esta a la entrada del circuito, pero no era el que controlaba al rele, mal interprete el diagrama :/


----------



## el-rey-julien

*y que es lo que te estábamos diciendo que revises? el capacitor ¡¡¡*
me alegro que lo hayas solucionado ¡¡

*ves ves ves ↓*                                              -


el-rey-julien dijo:


> si es el rele que ''zapatea'' verifica el capacitor que filtra y alimenta el rele


----------



## shadown

es que PENSE que el capacitor que lo controlaba estaba casi al principio del circuito, lei mal el diagrama eso fue todo. haha


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya a todos nos paso ¡¡¡y nos sigue pasando ¡¡ pero con el tiempo ya aprende las mañas de los tv 
saludos ¡¡


----------



## huki

gudino te cuento si conecto la señal de cable se ve blanco y negro pero cuando conecto otro tv a la salida de a/v del que se ve b/n el segundo tv se ve a color.


----------



## el-rey-julien

huki dijo:


> me fije la norma y no pasa nada sigue igual, que puedo hacer?



regulaste el trimer ?el que esta al lado de los cristales (si es que tiene el trimer)


----------



## elgriego

Hola shadown,Felicitaciones por la reparacion ,a veces algo insignificante como un capacitor ,nos vuelve locos ,Y respondiendo a tu pregunta ¿que es un yugo? Es un conjunto de bobinas encargadas de la deflexion horizontal y vertical en los TVs con Trc ,e aqui,en este link ,una imagen que vale mas que mil palabras.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-bbVC1wTuV8c/TdlYh_omr-I/AAAAAAAAAR8/Ng9QjlJYRcs/s1600/Prueba+de+yugo.PNG

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

huki dijo:


> gudino te cuento si conecto la señal de cable se ve blanco y negro pero cuando conecto otro tv a la salida de a/v del que se ve b/n el segundo tv se ve a color.



Bueno, amigo si tu cambias de norma el TV responde a tu peticion?.
La señal que obtienes en la salida A/V es video compuesto que sale tal cual la entrega el procesador de jungla, si hay un problema esta en el decodificador de croma.


----------



## juanfigue88

SSTC dijo:


> o 3 en paralelo de 470µF 35V esa me salvaron de paso una vez te queda un capacitor de 1400µF 35V



Colegas del foro despues de mucho pude solucionar el problema del vertical del tv. En definitiva eran capacitores desvalorizados los cuales cambie y tambien fijandome bien en la placa encontre una parte fisurada.  De tal manera  repare la tv gracias a ustedes colegas


----------



## shadown

elgriego dijo:


> ...respondiendo a tu pregunta ¿que es un yugo? Es un conjunto de bobinas encargadas de la deflexion horizontal y vertical en los TVs con Trc ...




Ok gracias, ya entendi lo del yugo, siempre lo habia visto pero  nunca habia entendido el por que de esta pieza, y supongo que si hay algun problema de la imagen (esta arriba o abajo) por aqui devo empezar. de todos modos gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanfigue88 dijo:


> Colegas del foro despues de mucho pude solucionar el problema del vertical del tv. En definitiva eran capacitores desvalorizados los cuales cambie y tambien fijandome bien en la placa encontre una parte fisurada.  De tal manera  repare la tv gracias a ustedes colegas



Me alegro que te allá servido la información que brindamos al FORO los miembros del mismo 

​


----------



## juanfigue88

diego nielsen dijo:


> hola, yo tmb tengo un problema con un tele PROTECH, el tema es que funciona todo de 10, solo que al encenderlo abre el horizontal y el vertical no, lo que queda es una linea de unos cinco mm a lo ancho de toda la pantalla justo en el centro... a veces abre solo el vertical al cabo de unos minutos y sino con unos golpes en el chasis se acomoda.... donde tendria que empezar a buscar la falla ?


Empeza chequeando minusiosamente la placa,ya que por el problema que describis,la solucion en 70% seria resoldando soldaduras frias en el,fijate en la parte vertical y orizontal


----------



## Jonhatan

cites dijo:


> hola jonatan e seguido tu pos sin intervenir porque me parese que no estas muy ducho en el tena y cambiar componentes por cambiar no es la solucion , por lo que he leido la fuente ya te funciona tenes las vcc de fuente  no midas nada en alterna porque no las hay solo en continua
> el problema que tenes ahora es que no funciona la exitacion horizontal   fijate  el el jungla en la pata 25  si tenes la la vcc de 12 o 14 v  que alimenta la salida horizontal  y luego ve si tiene la señal de horizontal que es una honda cuadra maso menos para que lo entiendas pero si no tiene un osciloscopio para ver la señal dudo que puedas verla   de la pata 27  sale y va al q 402 despues al pequeño trafo exitador y por base a Q401 que hase que el flay funcione
> el jungla la76805
> como dijiste que le cayo un rayo nosolo te vas a acontrar  que el jungla falla sino tambien el micro y el zinto que son los compomente que se dañan por los rayo a demas que hay resistencias  que se abren por el mismo problema
> bueno espero te sirve sigo leyendo sobre lo que hases
> atte cites




cambie el jungla por otro la76805 nuevo y arranco el tv.!  ahora el problema es que me aparece en la pantalla una cruz perfecta blanca con un fondo negro.. y no hay ni audio ni video.. es decir conecte en a/v un dvd y no hay señales de vida.. conecte a antena por aire y tampoco hay vida.. que podria ser este problema? la memoria tal vez??



elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,Jonhatan,como estas? Si en la pata 25 tenes 4,4v ,no creo que arranque ,no consigo el datasheet del ci para confirmarlo ,pero me parece que la tension esta muy baja,segun veo en el plano,la tension que alimenta el horizontal,procede de los 14 v de la fuente,pasan por una r de 330 ohm R822,que imagino debe estar como pava e lata,ya que estan cayendo 10v sobre ella,esto puede deberse a que el ci jungla este mal o que en el diodo d 803 ,no este el voltage correspondiente de 14v,pero segun e venido leyendo ,has dicho que tenes todas las tensiones de fuente ,por lo tanto,estimo que o esta desvalorizada la r de 330 ,cosa que dificulto ,o con suerte ,esta mal el capacitor creo que dice c814,puede estar herido ,y se pone en corto con tension,pero la mejor prueba en este caso es,desconectar la pata 25 y ver si aparecen los dichosos 14v ,si esto ocurre ,chau jungla....
> 
> Saludos.




cambie el jungla por otro la76805 nuevo y arranco el tv.!  ahora el problema es que me aparece en la pantalla una cruz perfecta blanca con un fondo negro.. y no hay ni audio ni video.. es decir conecte en a/v un dvd y no hay señales de vida.. conecte a antena por aire y tampoco hay vida.. que podria ser este problema? la memoria tal vez??



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> A sus ordenes colega.-




cambie el jungla por otro la76805 nuevo y arranco el tv.!  ahora el problema es que me aparece en la pantalla una cruz perfecta blanca con un fondo negro.. y no hay ni audio ni video.. es decir conecte en a/v un dvd y no hay señales de vida.. conecte a antena por aire y tampoco hay vida.. que podria ser este problema? la memoria tal vez??
no tengo el control remoto del tv como para entrar al modo service.. asi que estoy en llantas..


----------



## el-rey-julien

hay que repararlo en el modo service


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hay que repararlo en el modo service



y como hago eso sin el control remoto??


----------



## el-rey-julien

poder regrabar la eeprom ,guarda una copia por las dudas


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> poder regrabar la eeprom ,guarda una copia por las dudas



arme un grabador pero no funciona.. o el puerto de mi pc no funciona.. no se cual sea el problema..   este tv m esta complicando la vida..jeje


----------



## el-rey-julien

en algunas pc no funciona,tenes que armar uno que tenga alimentación externa ,o modificas el que ya tenes(supongo que es el del ponyprog) le agregas un tl7805 y alimentas la eeprom con una bateria o tambien podes usar directamente la misma fuente de la pc ,
cual esquema es el que armaste?


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en algunas pc no funciona,tenes que armar uno que tenga alimentación externa ,o modificas el que ya tenes(supongo que es el del ponyprog) le agregas un tl7805 y alimentas la eeprom con una bateria o tambien podes usar directamente la misma fuente de la pc ,
> cual esquema es el que armaste?



este es el que arme.!


----------



## Jonhatan

ahora me construi otro lectograbador de eeproms.. este al parecer si funciona.. lo hice leer en el pony prog y leyo los datos.. pero no me permitio borrarlos.. entonces lo hice esribir arriba y lo regrabo aparentemente.. coloque en el tv y sigue el mismo problema de la cruz blanca fondo negro y hay sonido, el sonido si funciona..

este es el que arme.!



tambien subo los datos originales que tenia el tv antes de grabar la memoria.. alguien sabe si estan bien?


----------



## shadown

Ok heme aqui de nuevo, les platico que tengo otro problema con el mismo televisor sanyo que estuve reparando, quite una piedra y me aparecio OTRA piedra en el camino, eh aqui el asunto.

El ruido que tenia la tele, era el capacitor del rele, lo cambie, pero ahora cuando le pongo imagen(cable tv), esta se hace grande y chica como si la aplanaran de todos lados, como si se tratara de una gelatina que estan jugando con ella, alguna idea??

La tv es una sanyo DS-19730, luego les subo un video de que hace, saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

shadown dijo:


> Ok heme aqui de nuevo, les platico que tengo otro problema con el mismo televisor sanyo que estuve reparando, quite una piedra y me aparecio OTRA piedra en el camino, eh aqui el asunto.
> 
> El ruido que tenia la tele, era el capacitor del rele, lo cambie, pero ahora cuando le pongo imagen(cable tv), esta se hace grande y chica como si la aplanaran de todos lados, como si se tratara de una gelatina que estan jugando con ella, alguna idea??
> 
> La tv es una sanyo DS-19730, luego les subo un video de que hace, saludos



Suena como que ahi algun drama en el barrido como un filtro seco (capacitor si valor)


----------



## shadown

capacitores otra vez???? pero que pedo con los capacitores en serio...........bueno, si me pudieras indicar por que parte se encuentra el area de barrido de la imagen te lo agradeceria enormemente. gracias.


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola a todos les comento que tengn un tv de 5.5" portable b/w  punktal con radio el problema que se conecto mal la polaridad y chau no arranco mas,se cambio fusible abierto se verifico th y esta ok,puente diodos ok,alguien me podra guiar?saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Hola a todos les comento que tengn un tv de 5.5" portable b/w  punktal con radio el problema que se conecto mal la polaridad y chau no arranco mas,se cambio fusible abierto se verifico th y esta ok,puente diodos ok,alguien me podra guiar?saludos



si no subes foto estamos hablando de un TV en general por lo que tendrás que revisar el regulador de entrada y fíjate que hay mas de una cosas en la fuente que se puede estropear





shadown dijo:


> capacitores otra vez???? pero que pedo con los capacitores en serio...........bueno, si me pudieras indicar por que parte se encuentra el area de barrido de la imagen te lo agradeceria enormemente. gracias.



generalmente se puede considerar que mas de una cosa se puede encotrar en problema, pero primero tienes que ir por etapas y si fuera un semi conductor creeme no arrancaria No te digo una resistencia porque generalmente nunca se dañan


----------



## shadown

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Hola a todos les comento que tengn un tv de 5.5" portable b/w  punktal con radio el problema que se conecto mal la polaridad y chau no arranco mas,se cambio fusible abierto se verifico th y esta ok,puente diodos ok,alguien me podra guiar?saludos



Revisaste piezas quemadas? capacitores inchados? a mi un simple capacitor danado en la base me hizo batallar casi 3 semanas, aveces se carbonizan en la base y hasta que no los desoldas y los quitas te das cuenta del problema, revisa bien puede ser algo bien simple

Ya buscaste/tienes el manual/esquematico de esta tele? buscalo te ayudara mucho.



			
				SSTC dijo:
			
		

> generalmente se puede considerar que mas de una cosa se puede encotrar  en problema, pero primero tienes que ir por etapas y si fuera un semi  conductor creeme no arrancaria No te digo una resistencia porque  generalmente nunca se dañan



Perdon, pero estoy un poco traumado con los capacitores, a veces aparentan estar bien pero resultan ser todo el problema que lo arreglas en 5 mins, pero encontrarlos te puedes tardar semanas enteras, voy a revisar a ver que encuentro, gracias de antemano


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola sstc,mañana subo unas fotos. No he chequeado el regulador lo tendre en cuenta. Muchas gracias



Shadown los capacitores a simple vista estan bien,vere si puedo descargar el diagrama.muchas gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## shadown

Eso mismo decia yo, trata de moverlos o precionarlos y si tienen algun dano interno es muy probable que asi salga cual es danado, saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

medir los capacitores es una tarea difícil, pero al fin del trabajo anotas cuales sufren mas para la próxima sabrás por donde mirar es uno de los primero pasos de los técnicos que de a poco vamos sacando datos yo estoy retirado, pero de estas bitácoras de taller tengo muchísimas


----------



## shadown

muy bien eh aqui el video del problema que tengo, ni idea de que pasa aqui, y al parecer es en ciertos canales nada mas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el efecto almohadilla con ondulatorio es como lo dice aqui el señor *danipe*:

La ondulación de imágen en los costados,el 96.7% de los casos es producida por mal filtrado del +B.de modo que yo cambiaría el de la fuente(el más grande) y revisaría bien los demás de la misma.De continuar reemplaza los del horizontal.La medición del yugo que indicas ,si es del bobinado vertical estaría dentro de los parámetros pero si es del Hori.la resistencia es alta.(debe tener entre 1,5 a 4 ohms)según el modelo.-

yo también pensaría en el jumglar, pero primero anda a lo seguro


----------



## laalbondiga

hola a todos tengo un tv ccd de 19" de la marca oki concretamente el modelo v19a-ph el cual de buenas a primeras a dejado de oirse el sonido a traves del euroconector.En el resto de entradas si que se oye.La imagen se ve


----------



## cites

hola  vi el video y claramente es un problema de fuente,  el +b  no esta estable  revisa capacitores  los del filtro tanque y los de salida de +b  ,para que no aga mas este defecto  deves tener el +b fijo constante ,  hase esta prueba  prende el tv con antena y medi el +b  vas aver que el +b sube y baja segun la imagen de la pantalla en especial cuando aprasen los blancos   despues hase lo mismo sin antena  veras que como no hay cambios de imagen el +b no cambia   ose que la fuente no esta regulando como corresponde  si podes subi una foto de la fuente hasi puedo ayudarte  a repararla


----------



## Jonhatan

hola a todos.! soy yo de nuevo.. tengo mi televisor Hitachi cdh21bm4, este llego al taller con problemas de que no encendia, como comente anteriormente le cayo un rayo.. procedi a cambiar los componentes de fuente y no encendia.. luego cambie el jungla la76805 y encendio el  tv. asta aqui bien, ahora este tv me presenta una cruz perfecta en la pantalla (una cruz blanca) y detras de esta cruz se ve la imagen, aunque un poco opaca y sin brillo.. y el sonido anda perfectamente.. procedi a regrabar la memoria 24c04 y seguia con el mismo problema.. entonces compre otra memoria nueva y la coloque, pero el problema persiste.. acudo a ustedes para saber que otras pistas m pueden dar para medir con osciloscopio o como sea para dar con este problema.. sera el jungla que bino fallado de fabrica?
desde ya gracias a todos.!


----------



## elgriego

Hola Jonhatan,Que Falla intrigante ..Podrias subir una foto de la pantalla?.

Saludos


----------



## Jonhatan

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan,Que Falla intrigante ..Podrias subir una foto de la pantalla?.
> 
> Saludos



OK.! DAME UN MINUTO.!



aca esta la foto.. claro esto es sin una imagen.. esta con el conversor pero sin un dvd..

aqui esta.. enseguida busco la dvd y les muestro como se ve la imagen.



no se que problema hay.. pero no me permite subir las imagenes..:enfadado:


----------



## Don Plaquetin

esas no son las lineas de calibración  es como un *super zoom*


----------



## Jonhatan

cuando bajo el screen desde el fly back asi se ve.. ocea la cruz blanca queda bien.. se ven los movimientos de la imagen y los colores,, pero la pantalla queda negra..


----------



## cites

tiene rason sstc eso se resuelve entrando al modo sevicer del tv


----------



## Jonhatan

asi se ve la imagen.. es la imagen del peresoso de la era del hielo.. como puedes notar se ve bastante mal..



cites dijo:


> tiene rason sstc eso se resuelve entrando al modo sevicer del tv



MS? pero si tiene la memoria nueva..je



como dije ya regrabe la memoria y persiste el problema inclusive con la memoria nueva.!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

que extraño te falta el verde (pero la linea del medio es blanca por lo que no esta porque esta en otro lado) en esto solo te puede ayudar alguien que alla pasado por lo mismo a mi nunca me paso  es como de la tercera dimension


----------



## Jonhatan

SSTC dijo:


> que extraño te falta el verde (pero la linea del medio es blanca por lo que no esta porque esta en otro lado) en esto solo te puede ayudar alguien que alla pasado por lo mismo a mi nunca me paso  es como de la tercera dimension



jaja si es algo bastante raro parece...je estoy pensando que el jungla puede estar fallado o algo..


----------



## el-rey-julien

ay que entrar a modo service y quitarlo,con cambiar la memoria no se soluciona


----------



## cites

si hasele  caso al rey que sabe y tiene rason entra al modo sevicio de la tv  , la memoria solo  guarda parametros de colorometria y geometria  osilacion  y protecion en algunos caso  pero lo tuyo es de el micro una programacion de fabrica  para ajuste de geometria


----------



## el-rey-julien

en realidad no se tanto como parece,los que saben mas es jc2 , elgriego ,Gudino Roberto duberlin, cites ,panda ,SSCT, dosmetros,  entre otros y me olvido algunos mas ,la verdad es que entre todos nos ayudamos ¡¡


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ay que entrar a modo service y quitarlo,con cambiar la memoria no se soluciona[/QUOTE
> 
> el tema es que no tengo el control remoto de este tv.. y no se si de otra forma da para ingresar al ms.. alguna idea?


----------



## Jonhatan

hubieras entrado a fallas tipicas de tv y formulabas tus dudas asi tendrias mejores respuestas y no crearias temas nuevos.. bueno, el euroconector entonces es el problema.! lo revisaste? falsas soldaduras alguna pista rota.. revisa y comenta


----------



## laalbondiga

lo siento pense que aqui seria su sitio.he revisado el euroconector,he revisado las soldaduras y las pistas y estan bien.


----------



## el-rey-julien

y pedir un control remoto prestado de algun cliente que tenga el mismo tv? o comprar uno y dejarlo para futuras reparaciones, o comprar uno y vendérselo al cliente como un extra





laalbondiga dijo:


> lo siento pense que aqui seria su sitio.he revisado el euroconector,he revisado las soldaduras y las pistas y estan bien.



no hay problema albondiga,uni los temas


----------



## laalbondiga

puede estar estropeado el tea 6422? 
he medido las tensiones de salida en los canales izquierdo y derecho con el euroconector conectado
pin 12 = 0,74 v
pin 13 = 7,4 v
pin 14 = 0,74
pin 15 = 7,4 v
pin 16 = 3.98 v
pin 17 = 3.99 v


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisar si no esta costadas las pistas/soldaduras del conector,luego  con la ficha conectada ,inyecta señal desde el conector y ve probando en donde se corta el sonido,
prueba el tea 6422 inyectando senal en sus entradas y asi probar sus salidas


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y pedir un control remoto prestado de algun cliente que tenga el mismo tv? o comprar uno y dejarlo para futuras reparaciones, o comprar uno y vendérselo al cliente como un extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no hay problema albondiga,uni los temas




voy a ver si consigo alguno.. y si lo consigo como debo ingresar al modo? y que hago que datos ingreso o modifico?


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/tv/micro.html


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/tv/micro.html



gracaias rey.! ahora consegui el control.. entre al modo de servicio y nada de lo que haga cambia los colores ni se puede quitar la cruz blanca..  entro al ms y me aparece factory 1,2 y 3.. y en ninguno puedo regular nada que ayude..  que hago?


----------



## el-rey-julien

en una de las opciones ,pone la cruz ,pantalla verde , azul, roja blanca ,,,,
no desesperes y busca que tiene que estar la opcion para quitar la cruz


----------



## cites

FACTORY 1        DATO ORIGINAL              DATOS MODIFICADO
 AGC                      46                                           10
AGC POINT             3.75                                          3.75
SUB BRILLO            67                                              64
SUB COLOR             5                                                5
SUB TINTE                33                                             33

FACTORY 2

H. CENTRAL                 8                                           12
V.SIZE                       62                                           93
V CENTER                  17                                           13
V. LINE                      15                                           16

FACTORY 3

SCREEN
RB                               205                                         105
GB                               193                                         160
BB                               153                                         100

RD                                  75                                           90
BD                                  73                                           90   

estos son los parametros nodificados fijatte si te resulta   comenta


----------



## Jonhatan

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en una de las opciones ,pone la cruz ,pantalla verde , azul, roja blanca ,,,,
> no desesperes y busca que tiene que estar la opcion para quitar la cruz



pues no da..je y no hay opcion de sacar la cruz..



cites dijo:


> FACTORY 1        DATO ORIGINAL              DATOS MODIFICADO
> AGC                      46                                           10
> AGC POINT             3.75                                          3.75
> SUB BRILLO            67                                              64
> SUB COLOR             5                                                5
> SUB TINTE                33                                             33
> 
> FACTORY 2
> 
> H. CENTRAL                 8                                           12
> V.SIZE                       62                                           93
> V CENTER                  17                                           13
> V. LINE                      15                                           16
> 
> FACTORY 3
> 
> SCREEN
> RB                               205                                         105
> GB                               193                                         160
> BB                               153                                         100
> 
> RD                                  75                                           90
> BD                                  73                                           90
> 
> estos son los parametros nodificados fijatte si te resulta   comenta




no puedo modificar los siguientes parametros: (parece que estan bloqueados)
 AGC                      46                                           10
AGC POINT             3.75                                          3.75
SUB TINTE                33                                             33


----------



## elgriego

Hola Jonhatan,como estas tenes grabador de eeprom?,si es asi hacemelo saber ,que te paso la data de la memoria ,para que pruebes grabar esa imfo en una memoria virgen.
Segun me comentaron los muchachos del service oficial ,esa es una falla tipica de los chassis que usan el  La 76805 ,o su reemplazo casi directo el La 76838,segun palabras de algunos colegas , el problema es originado por el jungla de mala calidad ,pero existen otros versiones,en las que coinciden la mayoria de los colegas, que comentan que el problema se debe a un dato interno programado en la memoria al cual no se puede acceder por Ms,ese dato incorrecto es el que hace aparecer esta hermosa falla. La solucion es poner una memoria con los datos correctos,y desaparece la bendita cruz,o cancha de tenis.



Saludos El Griego.


----------



## laalbondiga

hola de nuevo despues de 2 dias no consigo ver donde se corta el sonido por lo que si alguien pudiese tener el manual del servicio se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Jonhatan

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan,como estas tenes grabador de eeprom?,si es asi hacemelo saber ,que te paso la data de la memoria ,para que pruebes grabar esa imfo en una memoria virgen.
> Segun me comentaron los muchachos del service oficial ,esa es una falla tipica de los chassis que usan el  La 76805 ,o su reemplazo casi directo el La 76838,segun palabras de algunos colegas , el problema es originado por el jungla de mala calidad ,pero existen otros versiones,en las que coinciden la mayoria de los colegas, que comentan que el problema se debe a un dato interno programado en la memoria al cual no se puede acceder por Ms,ese dato incorrecto es el que hace aparecer esta hermosa falla. La solucion es poner una memoria con los datos correctos,y desaparece la bendita cruz,o cancha de tenis.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos El Griego.



buenas elgriego.! tengo la grabadora de eeprom si.! ya probe de regrabar la memoria. pero tal vez atengo mal los datos.. asi que bienvenidos sean los datos si e los podes pasar.!


----------



## elgriego

Hola Jonhatan,aqui te Agrego el resto de la imfo que poseo espero que te sirva,algunas corresponden a equipos con trc de 29 por lo que si te funcionan ,vas a tener que realizar los ajustes correspondientes de h y v,mas alla de eso ,he logrado que funcionaran correctamente, ya que los demas datos son iguales o las diferencias son minimas.

Avisame si te sirvio!!.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## Jonhatan

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan,aqui te envio la imfo solicitada,Avisame si te sirvio!!.
> 
> Saludos El Griego.



lo regrabe y no funciona..  no hay caso sigue sin verde la imagen y con la cruz blanca..


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola nuevamente en el foro a ver si pueden ayudarme,es que tengo un tv chino modelo futura chasis hd-36a-2-pcb. No enciende tengo en el capacitor de la fuente primaria 307 v y tengo los 107 volt. Reemplaze t.vertical que estaba dañado,no tengo tension ni en la eprom ni en el jungla,alguien tendra el diagrama para que me pueda facilitar ya que no tengo mucha experiencia,desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## shadown

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2&searchstring=hd-36a

una peque;a busqueda en google. saludos.


----------



## ikepaz

Hola jonathan,la cruz que tiene tu tv esta relacionada al jungla,o reemplazaron el ic,eso me ocurrio ,con unos falsificados y no hay manera de sacarlo,ese ic si lo probas en otras marcas seguro funciona bien tenes que tener en cuenta las ultimas letras,ojo los service oficiales no te dicen que hay una version de ic que no son compactibles con los del chasis hitachi pero es asi. mañana te confirmo cual es el reemplazo.



nuevamente , la 76805 esta faltante o no se fabrica mas,se reemplazaba por el 76812,yo te dije que te fijaras en las ultimas letras y no es correcto,tampoco lo busques en la memoria,sin dudas es el jungla,averiguo mañana y te comento.


----------



## Jonhatan

ikepaz dijo:


> Hola jonathan,la cruz que tiene tu tv esta relacionada al jungla,o reemplazaron el ic,eso me ocurrio ,con unos falsificados y no hay manera de sacarlo,ese ic si lo probas en otras marcas seguro funciona bien tenes que tener en cuenta las ultimas letras,ojo los service oficiales no te dicen que hay una version de ic que no son compactibles con los del chasis hitachi pero es asi. mañana te confirmo cual es el reemplazo.
> 
> 
> 
> nuevamente , la 76805 esta faltante o no se fabrica mas,se reemplazaba por el 76812,yo te dije que te fijaras en las ultimas letras y no es correcto,tampoco lo busques en la memoria,sin dudas es el jungla,averiguo mañana y te comento.




sin dudas es el jungla. puse otro jungla y ahora funciona correctamente.! se ve que me vendieron un trucho..
gracias por el dato.!





juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Hola nuevamente en el foro a ver si pueden ayudarme,es que tengo un tv chino modelo futura chasis hd-36a-2-pcb. No enciende tengo en el capacitor de la fuente primaria 307 v y tengo los 107 volt. Reemplaze t.vertical que estaba dañado,no tengo tension ni en la eprom ni en el jungla,alguien tendra el diagrama para que me pueda facilitar ya que no tengo mucha experiencia,desde ya muchas gracias!



estaba dañado el vertical? controlaste el yugo si no esta en corto?
en la eprom no hay tencion, bien entonces sigue las pistas, busca alguna resistencia quemada o algun diodo zener. que eprom es? 24c04? si es asi revisa la pista en la pata 8.. fijate si en la salida del chopper no esta abierto el diodo y si hay 14v aprox. ahí.!
tienes los 123v aorox y demas tenciones que salen del chopper? tienes los 333v y 5v en el sintonizador? enciende el led de stand by?



juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Hola nuevamente en el foro a ver si pueden ayudarme,es que tengo un tv chino modelo futura chasis hd-36a-2-pcb. No enciende tengo en el capacitor de la fuente primaria 307 v y tengo los 107 volt. Reemplaze t.vertical que estaba dañado,no tengo tension ni en la eprom ni en el jungla,alguien tendra el diagrama para que me pueda facilitar ya que no tengo mucha experiencia,desde ya muchas gracias!



que jungla es? que numero tiene?


----------



## ikepaz

yonhatan el reemplazo del 76805 es el76810 o 76812 y cuestan 50% menos



juanelectron2010,si no tenes tension en la memoria,segui el pin de alimentacion,sino levanta la memoria(desoldar) y medi en los pines del impreso,si no hay tension,busca tiene que tener un regulador de 5 volt cerca ,normalmente viene de la fuente una alimentacion que puede ser 12 o 9 volt y la bajan con un regulador o una R y un zener, levanta la alimentacion del micro y medi si aparece , chau micro!!!!!. o memoria.
Suerte.


----------



## shadown

SSTC dijo:


> el efecto almohadilla con ondulatorio es como lo dice aqui el señor *danipe*:
> 
> La ondulación de imágen en los costados,el 96.7% de los casos es producida por mal filtrado del +B.de modo que yo cambiaría el de la fuente(el más grande) y revisaría bien los demás de la misma.De continuar reemplaza los del horizontal.La medición del yugo que indicas ,si es del bobinado vertical estaría dentro de los parámetros pero si es del Hori.la resistencia es alta.(debe tener entre 1,5 a 4 ohms)según el modelo.-
> 
> yo también pensaría en el jumglar, pero primero anda a lo seguro



ok heme aqui de nuevo, despues de unas merecidas vacaciones, de vuelta a la realida. y les comento que sigo con el problema de una tv sanyo, en el que la imagen brinca sin parar. ya revise los capacitores de la fuente y estan sanos, pero al medir el voltaje del regulador de voltaje STR30135, en TODAS las patas de este integrado me marca 130 V dc, cuando deveria marcar en la pata 2 , 137v en la pata 3, 153v, y en la pata 4, 135. pero al medir DESPUES del capacitor de 47 uF/160v me da los 135v correctos.

alguna idea??

adjunto el diagrama en pdf. gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

párese que no subió el diagrama ,no se lo ve shadown


----------



## mago13

tengo un televisor que se escucha pero no se mira la imagen y si pongo el dvd tampoco se mira solo se escucha, que podra ser? es una daewoo modelo DTQ-13V5FC


----------



## el-rey-julien

da mas datos,se ve  sin brillo,tiene brillo? en filamento del tubo esta encendido?


----------



## mago13

si tiene brillo se mira como cuando prendes una television sin antena que sale pura estatica, asi se mira y derrepente como que quiere entrar la señal pero no entra no sale ninguna imagen ni siluetas, y pongo el video y se mira como si el disco estubiera rayado pero no lo esta


----------



## el-rey-julien

primero te consigues el esquema y luego mides si las tenciones comunes estan presentes,los 12 volt del sintonizador,las tenciones del jungla,si estan los 33 volt en el sintonizador


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No se te entiende mucho cuando escribís, puede que seas un corajudo que quiere arreglar su TV??? la imagen es estas la cual llamas “estática” ???


----------



## mago13

si, asi se mira y pense que era la antena y le puse otra pero tampoco resulto, solo se escucha el audio



y asi es como se mira cuando pongo el DVD


----------



## Don Plaquetin

tienes un caso de barrido, puede que este fallando un micro o una etapa con un falso contacto. hay que ver como comenzo tienes idea de la historia de ese TV??? y si o si te vas a ensuciar porque tienes que desarmarlo para empesar a encontrar el problema.

y eso se llama "lluvia" y NO estatica


----------



## mago13

ya la tengo desarmada, y cheque que no ubiera algun falso contacto o componentes en mal estado y a simple vista todo esta bien, me conviene comprar el micro?, yo supuse que el problema estaba en el circuito horizontal, pero no tiene una marca que diga que es el vertical o el horizontal


----------



## Don Plaquetin

NO, es generalizado el problema, y si es barrido vertical. Lo que si No saque conjeturas antes de tiempo, solo estoy encerrando el problema. Esto NO es quitar esto agrega esto y ya esta, NO acá es remar un titanic


----------



## mago13

entonces que crees que sea?, cuando abro el menú de la tv se mira muy bien, pero en momentos que se mueve la antena se mueve también el menú


----------



## Jonhatan

mago13 dijo:


> entonces que crees que sea?, cuando abro el menú de la tv se mira muy bien, pero en momentos que se mueve la antena se mueve también el menú



resoldaste el micro, el o los cristales y demas?  pareciera una mala oscilacion.. tensiones, estan todas correctas? capacitores electroliticos los mediste con capacimetro?  como es eso que se mueve el menu? se distorsiona se corre de lugar?? 
el problema es el vertical asi que deberias controlar el ci y capacitores perifericos, comprueba tenciones, si todo esta bien, busca  en el recorrido del micro a el ci de salida vertical para ver si no hay algun componente desvalorizado. si hasta ahi todo bien, controla si el micro tiene bien las tensiones. 
el tema de la lluvia pareceria como si no funcionara el sintonizador. este tiene los 33v los 12v y los 5,5v? todo correcto? capacitores alrededor estan bien, resistencias bien?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo mago13, veamos el sintoma por partes, antes de tocar.
1ro. el sintoma aparece solo cuando inyectas señal por DVD? o de cualquier origen el sintoma permanece?.
2do. Si solo aparace cuando conectas el DVD, debes revisar que ambos equipos esten en la misma norma.


----------



## Jonhatan

*buenas.! les escribo para consultarles una duda.. tengo en mi taller un tv jvc  modelo:c-2184.. el mismo llego sin sintonia.. resolde la placa y el sintonizador y agarraba canales del 2 al 13.. pero no muy bien que digamos.. regule el nucleo de la bobina que tiene el sintonizador pero no cambio nada... controle voltajes y estan en vez de 12v tengo 13,4v.. supondo que este problema es el sintonizador no?  agradesco desde ya a todos.!*


----------



## el-rey-julien

si es el sintonizador ¡¡¡


----------



## Jonhatan

y por cual lo puedo reemplazar? porque no se consigue el sintonizador original  que es el uve30-a23k.. por cuales otro podria reemplazar? tiene 8 pines este sinto..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigos y colegas, me ha llegado un dato sobre un tv LCD telefunken mod. TKL3299A, con el sig. detalle.
Al parecer el tv quedo bloqueado completamente ya que no obedece a ningun mando ya sea a los que lleva incorporado o bien mediante el remoto. 
Muestra una leyenda en forma permanente en el ctro. de la pantalla como "AGING".
El televisor no lo tengo en mi poder, segun el usuario intento pasar al modo VIDEO sin exito y a partir de ahi, comenzo este desarrollo. El mismo quedo sintonizando en el ultimo canal seleccionado sin sonido.
No consigo descargar el manual gratuitamente. Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

y no  sale del modo de servicio cuando es desconectado o apagado.?



y no intentaron presionar simultáneamente los botones ACTION y POWER en el receptor por al menos 3 segundos,ese es otro modo de salir del modo AGING  (ese es de panasonic,,,quisas sirva en telefunken)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Gracias su majestad, paso el dato que mencionaste, y vemos que sucede.


----------



## hernansegurac

tengo un tv sansumg slim fit aque no enciende la fuente esta bien el horizontal tambien pero solo hace sonido de tambor cuando le saco el vertical suena como si endendiera pero se apaga le he cambiado el vertial que es la78141 y nada cuando le desconecto la bobina del vertical hace que va a encender  pero nada si uds me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria el modelo es cl21z50mq  tiene vertical la78141, horizontal tt2222,regulador 5q12656 el micro tda12140h/n300 no encuentro un diagrama parecido selos agradeceria .hernan


----------



## el-rey-julien

hernansegurac dijo:


> tengo un tv sansumg slim fit aque no enciende la fuente esta bien el horizontal tambien pero solo hace sonido de tambor cuando le saco el vertical suena como si endendiera pero se apaga le he cambiado el vertial que es la78141 y nada cuando le desconecto la bobina del vertical hace que va a encender  pero nada si uds me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria el modelo es cl21z50mq  tiene vertical la78141, horizontal tt2222,regulador 5q12656 el micro tda12140h/n300 no encuentro un diagrama parecido selos agradeceria .hernan



descargalo desde aqui a tu esquema http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,4657/


----------



## josemaX

Hola

Tengo un TV JVC de 20 años! que el único fallo que tiene es que al darle a encender en el remoto, se enciende, se apaga, y al darle de nuevo ya enciende y funciona sin problemas.

Donde puede tener el fallo? Algo de fuente? De TV no tengo ni idea!

Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

valla uno a saber,pero busca el esquema primero,


----------



## josemaX

La tv es una AV-28GS1EN, he encontrado el manual de servicio en http://www.eserviceinfo.com y buscando mx-av-28gs1en , pero lo miro, me mira, y no me entero de nada.

En un sitio en portugués dicen algo de cambiar una memoria, pero hablan de que vuelve a stand by, no dice que luego funcione. Esto: http://www.electronica-pt.com/reparacao.php?ref=AV 28GS1EN Chassis MX I/II&marca=JVC&sintoma=

Podría ser relacionado con eso?


----------



## el-rey-julien

es probable, porque no intentas re-grabar la memoria,no sin antes hacerle una copia de los datos ,por si acaso


----------



## josemaX

Ok. Lo revisaré.


----------



## azulgrana1912

hola a todos,
tengo dos tv's con problemas, los 2 son philips de 14", uno lo tengo hace mas o menos 25 años y el otro hace 5 años, 
bueno, la que tiene 25, al presionar el boton de encender, tarda como 5 minutos y luego prende sin problemas, si lo apagas y lo vuelves a prender, ahi si prende al instante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(esta es similar)

y la otra que tiene 5 años, queda a mas de la mitad de la pantalla de arriba para abajo de un color azul violeta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(esta es similar)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el primero es un capacitor seco en la zona de la fuente o mismo puede que tenga una fuga, el segundo ni idea parece see el mircro, pero puede ser el barrido el que este dañado que me corrijan si me equivoco

saludos y suerte, yo que tu los vendo y te compra uno nuevo


----------



## Jonhatan

SSTC dijo:


> el primero es un capacitor seco en la zona de la fuente o mismo puede que tenga una fuga, el segundo ni idea parece see el mircro, pero puede ser el barrido el que este dañado que me corrijan si me equivoco
> 
> saludos y suerte, yo que tu los vendo y te compra uno nuevo



coincido con sstc en el primero. en el segundo agrego que aparte del micro puede ser que hayas tenido un parlante (o varios) encima del tv.. ya sea de una radio, un centro musical, un home..etc.. la propiedad magnetica del iman del parlante hace que se magnetice la pantalla del tv y por este motivo los haces no son los correctos.. prueba de desmagnetizarlo con una bobina para tal fin.. o sino con un transformador (conectado a linea de la casa) haciendo movimientos circulares y alejandote de la pantalla lentamente.. o sino con un parlate... lo mueves delante de la pantalla y ves que sucede.. li cambia de lugar o levemente desaparece la franja violeta es problema de magnetizmo.. sino cambia puede ser el yugo tambien. que aveces por problemas de humedad afecta..


----------



## azulgrana1912

lo del iman o un home nunca estuvieron cerca
 y ya probe con una bobina conectada en circulos y no desaparece,
me dijeron en otra parte del foro que puede ser el ptc 
y la otra tv ya aseguro que es problema de algun o mas cap de la fuente
y lo raro tambien es que tiene un ruido como de bocina pero despacio durante esos 5 minutos que tarda creo que es el flyback el que hace ese ruido, y despues hace el tipico ruido agudo cuando enciende, en el invierno tarda mucho mas en encender

igual gracias a ambos por responder !

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

azulgrana1912 dijo:


> lo del iman o un home nunca estuvieron cerca
> y ya probe con una bobina conectada en circulos y no desaparece,
> me dijeron en otra parte del foro que puede ser el ptc
> y la otra tv ya aseguro que es problema de algun o mas cap de la fuente
> y lo raro tambien es que tiene un ruido como de bocina pero despacio durante esos 5 minutos que tarda creo que es el flyback el que hace ese ruido, y despues hace el tipico ruido agudo cuando enciende, en el invierno tarda mucho mas en encender
> 
> Saludos !



es un pacasitor, lo que pasa es que los sobre picos van a parar al +B de la etapa horizontal haciendo que la tension se eleve dando una alta tension que crea el silvido porque esta pasado de Super alta, con respecto al segundo televisor no es que esta inmantado es la etapa de barrido la que esta mal,

Tienes que tomatelo con mucha paciencia, un dia de sol sacalo al patio con una mesita y dale con toda la paciencie y el amor y veras que todo tiene mas caridad y aprenderas mucho sobre electronica al preguntarte:_ ¿hijole que es eso?


----------



## azulgrana1912

jaja ok, revisare los cap porque en serio si parecen estar demasiado viejos

Saludos !


----------



## LuisTesla

Hola a todos

   Tengo un televisor Noblex como este





 Tiene el problema que cuando apenas se enciende aparece con una imagen chata, comprimida, luego de unos minutos se va abriendo de a poco y la imagen queda de tamaño normal, que problema puede tener???


----------



## el-rey-julien

capasitores desvalorizados en la sección vertical.cambia el de 1000µf  y el de 2,2 µf ,son los que mas fallan,
aunque también puede ser otro capacitor de la seccion vertical como el 220µf ,,,,
pero 100% que la falla esta en alguno de esos capasitores


----------



## Salvador Martinez

Echale ganas Luis con tu TV ten paciencia y que te quede Bien, saludos Mendoza


----------



## niguel

hola amigos del foro ,tengo un problema con una tv trc chasis mc059d el problema es que solo enciende el led de stanby y cuando intento prenderla no hay imagen ni sonido y se queda asi, en si el trc no se carga ,el filamento tampoco enciende ,quisiera que me den una mano no tengo mucha experiencia en reparar tv.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

pos la fuente NO enciende porque hay algo O: quemado, en corto, abierto, desvalorizado, etc... veras sino lo desarmas y mides los puntos prinsipales las posibildades son muchas lo primero que se debe medir es el +B que va desde la fuente a el flyback. 

tienes mucho por medir amigo *niquel *

postadata: ¿Que sos del material niquel que hacian las monedas antes?


----------



## guaji

hola muchachos tengo un problema con mi televisor es marca panorama model as1714 lo que pasa es que enciende y se prende el led indicado pero no prende la pantalla solo se queda en negro.... no sale ningun ruido estraño solo no enciende... agradesco su pronta ayuda


----------



## Don Plaquetin

guaji dijo:


> hola muchachos tengo un problema con mi televisor es marca panorama model as1714 lo que pasa es que enciende y se prende el led indicado pero no prende la pantalla solo se queda en negro.... no sale ningun ruido estraño solo no enciende... agradesco su pronta ayuda



SI lees mas arriba hay una pregunta identica a la tuya solo que la marca del TV es otra mira:



> hola amigos del foro ,tengo un problema con una *tv trc chasis mc059d* el problema es que solo enciende el led de stanby y cuando intento prenderla no hay imagen ni sonido y se queda asi, en si el trc no se carga ,el filamento tampoco enciende ,quisiera que me den una mano no tengo mucha experiencia en reparar tv.


----------



## niguel

hola amigos del foro les comento que realice las mediciones en la placa :
Del +B ,saque el flyback completamente y el transistor de salida horizontal conecte un  foco de 60 w y me dio una tension de 110 v.
Medí el transistor de salida horizontal y al parecer esta bien
puse nuevamente el flyback y el transistor conecte la tv ala red , en modo stanby medí tensión en los pines del flyback en +B tiene 110 v ,en colector el mismo voltaje , en el pin que dice 180 me da la misma tension , en el pin de 28 v no hay tension .
Entonces cuando intento encender la tv  las tensiones del fyback en +B ,colector y 180 me da una tension de 130 v y en el pin marcado como 28 no hay tension.

Si no es mucho pedir quisiera su apoyo y alguna idea de donde mas medir,aqui les doy una lista de todos los integrados que hay en la placa y el esquema en que me estoy basando:

Micro
OICTMSA0021
LG631 9R

Transistor de salida horizontal 
C6093

Regulador de la fuente
STR WG753

CI vertical
LA78040B


----------



## Salvador Martinez

Hola nigel, desconecta la resistencia que va al filamento y metele carga con una fuente, entonces le das encender al tv. y te fijas en la pantalla que hace para determinar la falla, por otro lado tal vez no te marca el pin del fly bac por que lo estas midiendo antes del diodo y aqui hay corriente alterna, necesitarías medir la frecuencia. espero haberte ayudado y que tengas éxito.


----------



## niguel

hola amigos ,hice las mediciones en el flyback despues del diodo pero nada hay tension me refiero al pin denominado heater y 28v .Tambien estuve fijándome si el micro marcado como OICTMSA0021/LG631 9R tenia las tensiones correctas pero en algunos pines no concuerda las tensiones por esos sospecho de este integrado que por cierto calienta un poco.

Salvador , osea quieres que alimente el filamento con una fuente externa ?? supongo que sera de tensión alterna o también se puede con continua y de cuanto sera esta tensión...
saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

no toques ni alimentes el filamento del trc,puedes romper el tubo si te pasas de tencion


----------



## alextv44

compañeros del foro, si me permiten el comentario, opino que en cierta forma el trc, es practicamente un foco, grandote talvez, pero finalmente un bombillo al alto vacio, por lo mismo al inducirle una tención lo mas que puede suceder seria que se iluminara como tal, ovio en proporción a la tención que le subministre, lo mas sano cuando no conocemos cuanta tención darle al trc, es empesar por un voltage bajo, é ir incrementandolo de poco a poco mas, hasta alcanzar el voltage adecuado, y sí, efectivamente al precalentar el filamento es muy posible que al encender el tv, se alcance a apreciar algun sintoma en la pantalla, pues cualquier falla se manifestará en ella, aunque sean unos segundos, y eso te puede ser de mucha utilidad, la tención en el trc será de aprox. 6 vac, yo uso un dimer ó variador de tención seguido de un foco de 40 whts, inicando con la tención lo mas baja posible. espero te sea de utilidad el dato.



por cierto, con respecto a los 28 volts que no te aparecenn puedes empezar por cortar la vena en la targeta despues del filtro electrolitico, si encuentras voltage revisa tus componentes despues del corte, alguno esta tirandote el voltaje a tierra. no toques tu micro antes de restablecer tus voltajes y de saber que sección te esta ocacionando la falla.


----------



## el-rey-julien

alextv44 dijo:


> compañeros del foro, si me permiten el comentario, opino que en cierta forma el trc, es practicamente un foco, grandote talvez, pero finalmente un bombillo al alto vacio, por lo mismo al inducirle una tención lo mas que puede suceder seria que se iluminara como tal, ovio en proporción a la tención que le subministre, lo mas sano cuando no conocemos cuanta tención darle al trc, es empesar por un voltage bajo, é ir incrementandolo de poco a poco mas, hasta alcanzar el voltage adecuado, y sí, efectivamente al precalentar el filamento es muy posible que al encender el tv, se alcance a apreciar algun sintoma en la pantalla, pues cualquier falla se manifestará en ella, aunque sean unos segundos, y eso te puede ser de mucha utilidad, la tención en el trc será de aprox. 6 vac, yo uso un dimer ó variador de tención seguido de un foco de 40 whts, inicando con la tención lo mas baja posible. espero te sea de utilidad el dato.
> .



lo queeeeee?
                          .es una valvula grandota no un foco,
tiene tencion de filamento y es critico   si le das mucho quemas el filamento y estropeas el tubo


----------



## Salvador Martinez

Primero desconecta la resistencia si no nunca vas a alimentar nada, solo mete 6 v para que al encender puedas ver que falla. Saludos


----------



## alextv44

puede ser de utilidad, si desconfías de la cantidad de volts que vas a manejar, que primero bajes el voltaje de linea que te surte la compañía de tu localidad a través de un transformador de bajada que tengas en des-uso a un valor entre 12 y 36 vac, siguiendo con el dimer y posteriormente una lampara ó bombillo de 40 whts, mide en las puntas del bombillo el voltaje con el cual lo estas alimentando y aumenta y disminuye el mismo a modo de prueba para que puedas mirar como aumenta y disminuye tanto el brillo de la lampara como el voltaje midiéndolo siempre con el multimetro y así puedas con confianza aumentar la tensión al nivel recomendado ( 6 ) vac claro empezando con un nivel mas bajo obviamente.


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola a todos,tengo un philips de 20" que luego de una tormenta se apago y dejo de funcionar,lo desarme y tenia el fusible quemado y el c624 que no alcanzo a ver el valor ya que esta quemado y lo unico que se ve es 102k,tiene mas letras pero no son legibles,le cambie por otro y el corto sigue.reemplaze el fusible y se volvio abrir el modelo es bj1a0742006261,alguien podra ayudarme?gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa si algun diodo del rectificador no este quemado,revisa el que no tengas un corto en la fuente


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> el fusible quemado y el c624 que no alcanzo a ver el valor ya que esta quemado y lo unico que se ve es 102k,tiene mas letras



El capacitor es de 1nF por 400V y tienes que chequear la etapa que esta aliementando la etapa horizontal y el sintonizador que son los mas propenso a quemarce con las tormentas electricas 

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...rceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola a todos le comento que tengo un tv punktal de 14" se veia oscura,la desarme y la golpie suave con un destornillador en el flyback y se ve normal,puede ser que el flyback este mal?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo revisa las soldaduras.


----------



## juanelectron2010

Resolde todas las soldaturas y sigue igual.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Bueno Amigo, en el flyback se encuentran al menos, dos potenciometros incrustados con los nombres FOCUS y SCREEN, respectivamente, gira levemente hacia ambos lados este ultimo, el cual ajusta el brillo en pantalla, si este se encuentra defectuoso, notaras que con solo presionar levemente sobre el, el brillo variara. Dado ese caso, el remedio mas optimo, es reemplazar el flyback mencionado.


----------



## guaji

muchachos el erro que tenia mi televisor porque no prendia era que se le daño un capacitor de 100uf que se encuentra por el circuito integrado del vertical este es un daño que le pasa a los equipos chinos que tienen los mismos problemas que planteo en mi post mas atras de que estaba bien y se apago y ahora no prende...


----------



## juanelectron2010

hola a todos hace unos dias les habia comentado de una philips que se habia quemado con una tormenta, resulta que medi diodos,capacitor de fuente hold y esta ok, la conecto en serie con una lampara y?algo esta en corto porque la lampara alumbra a full,esta desconectada la bobina desmagnetizadora,ahora bien se me dio por sacar el regulador L7808cv la conecto en la serie y no prende la luz de la serie, significa que el corto puede estar en el regulador o cuelquier circuito que este despues de el verdad?
podrian ayudarme el chasis es 5800-3p610-01 y el modelo es: 21pt9467/77. muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si dices que es la fuente proba el mosfet o transistor de conmutacion, SI estos estan bien pues la fuente no es el proble debe estar en algun otro lugar es raro qeu un 7808CV se te queme  NO tienen como sacar fotos


----------



## el-rey-julien

si se queman seguido esos reguladores ,lo que no se porque siempre en tv , cuando están en otro equipo no se queman tanto


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola sstc mañana le saco fotos a la placa y la subo,hay alguna forma de testear afuera el regulador si no esta en corto?estuve googleando y dicen que alimentado se puede saber si regula pero si lo pongo en el lugar me queda en corto la tv,muchas gracias por su ayuda



A otra cosa me olvidaba,en caso que este mal este regulador, me sirve de reemplazo el l7805cv en vez de l7808cv?gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si se queman seguido esos reguladores ,lo que no se porque siempre en tv , cuando están en otro equipo no se queman tanto


 retiro lo dicho *su majestad*, pero no conosco muchos televisores con un 7808 seamos sincero es un regulador raro!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

si es raro,no recuerdo la marca,creo que lo trae un chasis chino ,la marca del tv de carefurr y de disco
sabes que cambie como 6 ya de esos,mismo chasis de 14' y de 29' ,de los 7805 y de los 7809 también se queman,en algunos traen el 7808 ,pero la mayoría tiene un 7809 y el 7805


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola molestando de nuevo,resulta que le cambie el 7808 que estaba mal de mi tv la conecte a la serie y la lampara alumbra demaciado o sea sigue en corto,lo raro o talvez ustedes podran ayudarme entre las dos patitas del regulador conectado a la placa me marca continuidad y hay una resistencia rojo,rojo,negro,dorado,rojo, en paralelo entre las dos patitas de afuera del regulador,bien la duda que tengo es: seria normal que marque continuidad y seria ahi el corto que tengo?disculpen si los molesto mucho


----------



## el-rey-julien

juanelectron2010
tenes el esquema del tv?
si la lampara prende mucho desconecta el desmagnetizador,revisa el PTC ,todo parece indicar un corto en el primario no en el secundario ,donde esta el regulador de 8 volt,
ante la duda quita el regulador,y verifica bien la fuente


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Hola molestando de nuevo,resulta que le cambie el 7808 que estaba mal de mi tv la conecte a la serie y la lampara alumbra demaciado o sea sigue en corto,lo raro o talvez ustedes podran ayudarme entre las dos patitas del regulador conectado a la placa me marca continuidad y *hay una resistencia rojo,rojo,negro,dorado,rojo, en paralelo* entre las dos patitas de afuera del regulador,bien la duda que tengo es: seria normal que marque continuidad y seria ahi el corto que tengo?disculpen si los molesto mucho



Eeeeeee *SI* te da continuidad o corto con el tester porque es de 22 Ohm (Ω) o sea el tester si esta en zumbado va a Zumbar 

estaaaaaaa es tu resistencia (resistencias rara??? Naaaaaa)

​


----------



## juanelectron2010

Jaja si sstc tienes razon que burrada verdad,voy hacer lo que me dijo su majestad,pero la conecto en la serie y desconecto el desmagnetizador y alumbra mucho. Estoy revisando los componentes del primario y les comento como me va.gracias por molestarse con un principiante


----------



## yoel7401

drekc dijo:


> marchenko, dinos como resolviste el problema del televisor chino, y acerca de tu nuevo problema si no hay sonido habría que revisar los parámetros en el modo de servicio y menú de ajustes del televisor sharp, en caso que se encuentren bien hay que checar el amplificador de audio, trazando e inyectando señales, también hay que revisar  los elementos al rededor del CI, así podras verificar si se encuentra en buenas condiciones.
> saludos!!!
> 
> Una pregunta, tengo una televisión que se ve de color verde, ya mande los 3 cátodos de color que se encuentran en la placa del yugo a tierra y no queda, que podría ser??




Si ya realisastes la prueba de tirar los 3 cátodos a tierra y se mantiene el color verde lo más seguro es que poseas el Cátodo del color verde en corte dentro del tubo de pantalla. La prueba más factible es probar con otro tubo, pero en los defectos que he trabajo lo general es  EL TUBO CON EL CATODO EN CORTO PARA ESE COLOR.


----------



## electronicapacheco

buenas tarde colegas con respecto al problema que tiene drekc  del trc que esta en verde mi consejo seria que aisle el filamento del trc y el corto del  catodo desaparece,un saludo


----------



## neodani1

disculpen pero no se donde comentar.
tengo un televisor de 40 pulgadas sony, y el caso es este una sobrinita lo lavo la pantalla y escribio con lapicero la pantalla, y ahora no tengo imagen pero el audio esta noramsl y tambien la señal de cable esta normal, pero no hay imagen, no se como solucionar este problema, se los agradeceria mucho si me pueden dar una ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien

hay que cambiar la pantalla y o no se consigue y cuando se consigue es muy costosa


----------



## diodito

hola 

tienes que tener en cuenta al momento de cambiar la pantalla si es de cañón grueso o delgado


----------



## marcoli

Tengo un problema; no se si es el flyback o el circuito vertical. Alguna vez solia ver monitores CRT. Bueno, lo que sucede es que el problema comenzó cuando la TV estaba fría, comenzaban a aparecer muchas líneas horizontales blancas delgadas en la parte inferior de la pantalla, luego cuando el equipo adquiría una alta temperatura, las líneas desaparecían. Ahora después de un tiempo las líneas ya no desaparecen ni siquiera cuando el televisor toma temperatura. Solo pregunto para estar seguro... Les agradezco, es el televisor de mi madre, y quisiera repararlo, y pienso que llevarlo a un técnico es dinero regalado,si yo puedo hacerlo .......


----------



## el-rey-julien

marcoli la falla de tu tv esta en la etapa del vertical,se secaron algunos condensadores ,revisa el de 2,2µf y los otros asociados al ic vertical


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros.

hoy repare una tv samsung mod:CL29M16MQ 
llego muerta solo encendía el led de stand-by y algunas veces encendia y otras no, revise, y cambie el opto acoplador de la fuente asi como su respectivo regulador ka431, ahora ya encendía siempre el led de stand-by pero no encendía, investigue y llegue a la conclusión de que la e-prom no funcionaba la reemplace por una 24C16, Y la tv ya enciende y funciona normalmente.

pero el problema es que los menús en pantalla estan en chino-koreano o algo asi, y quiero ajustarlo a español recorrí todos los menús de la tv y no encontré el cambio de lenguaje a ingles ya como mínimo, alguien tiene idea de como puedo solucionarlo??


----------



## marcoli

Gracias el-rey-julien. Si alguien tiene el diagrama para cerciorarme que trabajo con los condensadores del circuito vertical, gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

no es necesario diagrama ,¿si son 4 condensadores nada mas,a lo sumo  ?
guiate por la hoja de datos del ic vertical


----------



## diodito

marcoli dijo:


> Tengo un problema; no se si es el flyback o el circuito vertical. Alguna vez solia ver monitores CRT. Bueno, lo que sucede es que el problema comenzó cuando la TV estaba fría, comenzaban a aparecer muchas líneas horizontales blancas delgadas en la parte inferior de la pantalla, luego cuando el equipo adquiría una alta temperatura, las líneas desaparecían. Ahora después de un tiempo las líneas ya no desaparecen ni siquiera cuando el televisor toma temperatura. Solo pregunto para estar seguro... Les agradezco, es el televisor de mi madre, y quisiera repararlo, y pienso que llevarlo a un técnico es dinero regalado,si yo puedo hacerlo .......



amigo tienes que cambiar unos filtros que se encuentran en el integrado de vertical y uno de los principales es 100 µF/50v


----------



## lleonver

Saludos compañeros.
Hoy me trajeron un TV LG el cual al encender da buen sonido pero en la pantalla muestra una linea vertical fina en el centro de color rojo, azul y verde. Destape el TV y luego de limpiar note que el pin de la bobina horizontal del yugo, tenia la soldadura floja. Mi pregunta es si es recomendable cambiar todos los condensadores de la salida del transitor horizontal.


----------



## el-rey-julien

resolda el ping ese que mencionaste y los capasitores que puedes cambiar son del ic vertical no del  tr horizontal


----------



## eduardocastano

Buenas amigo, tengo una duda, soy principiante en electrónica te TV. Tengo un tv Sony de 32" y tiene el problema de que se esta encogiendo la pantalla de lado y lado, osea izquierda y derecha. le cambie 2 condensadores grandes que tiene pero aun sigue igual, bueno gracias de antemano quien pueda ayudarme.


----------



## sebapela

Buenas señores colegas, no se si puedo ingresar en la conversacion. Si estoy mal en comentar aca porfavor que me avisen.
El motivo de mi post es que estoy reparando un tv marca phillips 20pt3331/77r chasis L03.1L, llego con falta de amplitud en barrido vertical y falta de audio. ya  desolde y medi el transistor y nada lo cambie por las dudas y resulta q el nuevo se quemo, cuando quise colocar el que tenia vi que no es el que dice en el diagrama. En el diagrama dice but11apx y el que tenia puesto dice bul312fp.
Pienso que podria ser problema de alguna tension que este mal, alguien me tira un salvavidas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## diodito

lleonver dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> Hoy me trajeron un TV LG el cual al encender da buen sonido pero en la pantalla muestra una linea vertical fina en el centro de color rojo, azul y verde. Destape el TV y luego de limpiar note que el pin de la bobina horizontal del yugo, tenia la soldadura floja. Mi pregunta es si es recomendable cambiar todos los condensadores de la salida del transitor horizontal.





hola amigo, lo que tienes que hacer primero es verificar si esta llegando voltaje a un diodo que rectifica  la corriente  este se encuentra ubicado en un pin del flyback que es el que alimenta el integrado , si no es ese es una resistencia de 1Ω que se encuentra abierta si en caso de eso todo lo que te dije se encuentra en buen estado y al integrado le llega voltaje remplazarlo por que puede estar defectuoso.
lo de las lineas de color eso es que tienes problema en el mezclador de color verifica que los transistores estén bien y que al cañón estén llegando el voltaje


----------



## cobranegra

hola gente vereis tengo un problema con un tv samsung de 37" lcd.

yo lo enciendo y funciona bien, el problema esta que de la mitad de la pantalla a la izquierda se ve todo bien. de la mitad a la derecha se ve una linea roja, y los colores son mas azules.

e abierto el televisor y me encontrado que uno de los 4 cables de cinta que tiene el lcd conectado esta rajado y me gustaria sustituirlo por otro.

el cable tiene que yo contara 56 vias, pero bueno os dejo unas imagenes que valen mas que mil palabras.

sabeis si este cable lo puedo comprar? o si se puede arreglar?
Necesito una solucion. quiero mucho a esta tele. jejeje.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

no es que la quieras tanto es que es carisima... el flex no lo vas a conseguir y arreglarlo puedes intentar es lo unico que te queda


----------



## cobranegra

me podrias guiar un poco en como podria arreglar ese desaguisado? podria coger un cable de 56 vias y intentar hacer una ñapa? o como lo harias por que la verdad si este tipo de flex no se venden ya no se que mas hacer.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

cobranegra dijo:


> me podrias guiar un poco en como podria arreglar ese desaguisado? podria coger un cable de 56 vias y intentar hacer una ñapa? o como lo harias por que la verdad si este tipo de flex no se venden ya no se que mas hacer.



ve a una casa de electrónica donde venda celulares o vídeo juegos, ahí hay flex de todos tipo fíjate si hay uno que tengas la misma cantidad o mas de lineas y que tengan las misma dimensiones no te preocupes son casi todos iguales, si tienes que cortar el flex ten cuidado por lo demás no te preocupes solo son lineas de cobre


----------



## Helminto G.

con lija fina se quita la capa protectora del flex hasta descubrir el cobre, con mucho cuidado de no llevarse el cobre despues cautin y paciencia...


----------



## waltermb73

Disculpen, podria alguien asesorarme.
miren tenía prendido un televisor Sony triniton kv-14pm1/4 funcionando perfectamente, cuando de repente se perdió la imagen con un barrido vertical perdiendose la imagen de izquierda a derecha, posteriormente quedo unos segundos con solo el audio y se apagó. volvi a a tratar de encenderlo y pues ahora solo se escucha unos segundos el sonido del canal y se apaga.. alguien me podrá dar una idea de la falla?

Por su atención les anticipo mis agradecimientos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

todo indica una falla en el vertical,empieza a revisarlo por esa etapa


----------



## Don Plaquetin

SI desde la etapa de *alimentación* hacia el *yugo* pasando por el *IC (circuito integrado)* que es el encargado de amplificar el barrido escalonado...

saludo, dinos que integrado se usa y si puedes subir foto mejor...


----------



## juanelectron2010

hola a todos me podrian ayudar, tengo un tv broksonic de 14" model 4545lstc el cual cuando lo desarme me encontre con un transformador que vibraba mucho el cual en el secundario tendria aque llegarle volt que va al capacitor medi dicho capacitor y no llegaba la tansion, conclusion: unas de las bobinas abiertas, ahora mi duda es tendria que conseguir un diagrama del tv para saber cuales son las tensiones que trabaja para conseguir uno igual, alguien tendra el diagrama? gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

hay que mandar a rebobinar el transformador


----------



## juanelectron2010

a bueno, pensé que iba a tener suerte y conseguir uno similar en algun otro tv, pero bueno tengo un vecino que me lo puede rebobinar, muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

y es muy difícil a no ser que tengas otro chasis idéntico,,,,,,


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> hola a todos me podrian ayudar, tengo un tv broksonic de 14" model 4545lstc el cual cuando lo desarme me encontre con un transformador que vibraba mucho el cual en el secundario tendria que llegarle volt que va al capacitor medi dicho capacitor y no llegaba la tansion, conclusion: unas de las bobinas abiertas, ahora mi duda es tendria que conseguir un diagrama del tv para saber cuales son las tensiones que trabaja para conseguir uno igual, alguien tendra el diagrama? gracias



si "zapatea" es porque esta en corto y no abierto igual este síntoma no te llevar tensión al TV porque lo esta adsorbiendo el núcleo del transformador...





juanelectron2010 dijo:


> a bueno, pensé que iba a tener suerte y conseguir uno similar en algun otro tv, pero bueno tengo un vecino que me lo puede rebobinar, muchas gracias



Si el transformador es uno de *15 Volts 45 watts* (*3 Amps *en el secundario) que no quita que uno de *12 Volts* tenga un buen desempeño


----------



## el-rey-julien

SSTC pero juanelectron2010  dijo que midió el bobinado y lo encontró abierto?
ese tv usa el str50103 ,son fáciles de reparar esas fuentes,siempre y cuando no te toque el regulador trucho


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> SSTC pero juanelectron2010  dijo que midió el bobinado y lo encontró abierto?
> ese tv usa el str50103 ,son fáciles de reparar esas fuentes,siempre y cuando no te toque el regulador trucho



en ese caso pido disculpa me equivoque 

haber si tiene el str50103 ¿No entrega 105Vcc en el secundario ?

por otra parte se es como decis es mejor mandarlo a bobinar a esos transformadores


----------



## el-rey-julien

a mi me a tocado uno o dos solamente con el transformador abierto con alguna espira en corto,no es común que falle el transformador


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> a mi me a tocado uno o dos solamente con el transformador abierto con alguna espira en corto,no es común que falle el transformador



eso es cierto, en mi caso nunca lo es visto abierto si por hay achicharrado con los años, pero quemado o abierto NO... generalmente se quemaba el regulador o se secaba el capacitor o el zenner estaba trabajando mal


----------



## el-rey-julien

me toco una tele que tenia esta falla, funcionaba cuando queria ,me volvió loco,hasta que descubrí soldadura floja entre el alambre del transformador y el pin del transformador,cosa bien rara ,seguramente le paso lo mismo al transformador del tv de  juanelectron2010


----------



## juanelectron2010

Puede ser el alambre a simple vista no se ve, esperemos estar hablando del mismo transformador este es el modelo KTP 41Z090, este esta en el primario, de un lado tiene 3 patas y del otro lado tiene 4 patas, en la cual en unas de las patas no sale la tension que pasa por un par de componentes y le llega al capacitor de fuente principal, encontre esta falla porque la tv no encendia la desarme y se sentia que bibrava mucho el transformador le llegaba los 220 volt medi capacitor principal y no le llegaba tension, entonces empece a medir desde atras y para mi es este transformador que es el chopper puede ser o estoy equivocado? gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

asi es le llaman choper,verifica lo que dije sobre la soldadura fria entre el terminal y el alambre del transformador,para eso tienes que quitarlo de la placa,lo pones ''patitas arriba'' y le das con el soldador,luego mide y quizás todavía sirva el transformador


----------



## juanelectron2010

Si lo retire de la placa, me exprese mal cuando inicie este tema, yo no lo medi con el tester si estaba abierta las bobinas deduci que estaba abierta porque no le llegaba tension al capacitor, leyendo el comentario del amigo SSTC tal vez tenga razon y no este abierto y si en corto, en todas las bobinas me da una resistencia muy baja para no decir cero talvez este en corto no?


----------



## el-rey-julien

no asi esta bien ,tienen que dar cerca de 0 ohm .
revisa un corto desde el diodo rectificador hasta el transistor horizontal.
que no tiene un zener de 150 volt que se pone en corto cuando la fuente funciona mal?te lo pregunto porque no me acuerdo muy bien si ese modelo tiene o no tiene el zener


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no asi esta bien ,tienen que dar cerca de 0 ohm .
> revisa un corto desde el diodo rectificador hasta el transistor horizontal.
> que no tiene un zener de 150 volt que se pone en corto cuando la fuente funciona mal?te lo pregunto porque no me acuerdo muy bien si ese modelo tiene o no tiene el zener



todas esta fuentes vienen con el diodo desde al flyback y el zenner a masa, incluso algunas traen 2 

entre la union de el almbre y el pin de transformador se te genero la grieta lemur si es como para ponerte loquito porque si no lo sacas ni te das cuenta


----------



## el-rey-julien

exactamente en ese lugar estaba desoldado ¡¡¡


----------



## juanelectron2010

hola a todos, les cuento que pude solucionar el tema de mi tv, era algo insolito aunque no lo crean  pueden creer que era el transistor horizontal con soldaduras frias, el chopper vibra porque se ve que estan algunas chapitas que lo rodean flojas pero esta bien . gracias a todos igual por ayudarme. Ahora me llego otra tv con lineas de retroceso y se ve todo azul. Los transistoresde los coloreses tan bien, sera que es el jungla que esta mal? les dejo algunas fotos


----------



## diodito

amigo  ya reviso por prte de filtrado, pueden ser que esten secos  y los diodos zener que estan en la placa esos llevan al mezclador de color


----------



## Jorgecaceres

buenas! tengo un televisor midas de 14" que no enciende, solo se escucha como pega tenuemente(no como cuando enciende) varias veces el rele, que podra ser? desde ya muchisimas gracias amigos


----------



## el-rey-julien

Jorgecaceres dijo:


> buenas! tengo un televisor midas de 14" que no enciende, solo se escucha como pega tenuemente(no como cuando enciende) varias veces el rele, que podra ser? desde ya muchisimas gracias amigos



revisar transistor horizontal,es posible que este en corto, tambien verificar el flyback


----------



## diodito

Jorgecaceres dijo:


> buenas! tengo un televisor midas de 14" que no enciende, solo se escucha como pega tenuemente(no como cuando enciende) varias veces el rele, que podra ser? desde ya muchisimas gracias amigos


hola amigo, otras causas pueden ser el salida vertical tienes que verificar desde el  flyback en pin 24 te tienen que llegar 24v por esa misma pista tenes que tener en cuenta que alli  ahy un diodo rectificar y una resistencia  mira si no esten  abierta



amigo despues le digo las otrs fallas tipicas 




saludos


----------



## elgriego

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> hola a todos, les cuento que pude solucionar el tema de mi tv, era algo insolito aunque no lo crean  pueden creer que era el transistor horizontal con soldaduras frias, el chopper vibra porque se ve que estan algunas chapitas que lo rodean flojas pero esta bien . gracias a todos igual por ayudarme. Ahora me llego otra tv con lineas de retroceso y se ve todo azul. Los transistoresde los coloreses tan bien, sera que es el jungla que esta mal? les dejo algunas fotos



Hola Juan electron ,Te fijaste si estan los 180v?

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Juan electron ,Te fijaste si estan los 180v?
> 
> Saludos.



y que este bien el capasitor de 10µf por 250 volt ,donde los 180 volt del amplificador de video


----------



## XeRo21lp

Hola compañeros, creo que el post esta abierto aún y bueno no se si alguien pueda ayudarme con un TV Panasonic CT-Z2145LV Chasis: ALEDP275, la falla que tiene este tv es que se queda encendido durante unos 10 a 15 min y luego se apaga, pasa 1 minuto y vuelve a encender quedando así alrededor de 3 minutos  y luego tiende a apagarse nuevamente, a simple vista se puede detectar un capacitor de 150uf 200V esta con el cobertor chorreado, estaré agradecido a sus colaboraciones


----------



## el-rey-julien

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Hola compañeros, creo que el post esta abierto aún y bueno no se si alguien pueda ayudarme con un TV Panasonic CT-Z2145LV Chasis: ALEDP275, la falla que tiene este tv es que se queda encendido durante unos 10 a 15 min y luego se apaga, pasa 1 minuto y vuelve a encender quedando así alrededor de 3 minutos  y luego tiende a apagarse nuevamente, a simple vista se puede detectar un capacitor de 150uf 200V esta con el cobertor chorreado, estaré agradecido a sus colaboraciones



lo primero reemplazar el capasitor chorreado,lo segundo ,,,y ya revisaste soldaduras flojas en la zona de fuente y de flyback?


----------



## juanelectron2010

Nuevamente por este gran foro que tantas ayudas me han brindado, les cuento que me llego un philips de 32" con la falla que enciende luego de unos segundos se apaga, segun mi cliente luego que calienta el motor no se apaga mas juajuajua .He revisado los capacitores los he medido fuera de la placa a todos de la fuente secundaria y estan bien, se protege y queda en standby y tengo tension en el primario pero no en el secundario, alguien le abra pasado lo mismo?


----------



## el-rey-julien

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Nuevamente por este gran foro que tantas ayudas me han brindado, les cuento que me llego un philips de 32" con la falla que enciende luego de unos segundos se apaga, segun mi cliente luego que calienta el motor no se apaga mas juajuajua .He revisado los capacitores los he medido fuera de la placa a todos de la fuente secundaria y estan bien, se protege y queda en standby y tengo tension en el primario pero no en el secundario, alguien le abra pasado lo mismo?



esa falla tan común,todo parece indicar error 11,, ,mira revisa el documento que subí en pdf,hay explica como se repara esa falla, es el documento del ultimo mensaje .primero no olvides revisar la tencion de g2
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/codigo-errores-philip-84513/


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola les cuento que gracias al amigo rey julien he logrado reparar mi tv philips regule el screen y no se apaga mas, muchas gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL

Ah si la especialidad de nuestro amigo Lemur es la television, ese es un hecho 100% comprobado, casi no lo veo en temas de audio y viceversa.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el audio no me gusta,pero si reparo igual o mejor que los tv,por eso nunca ando por las secciones de audio


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas tengo un problemita con un televisor philco 21m49 el cual se quemo el transistor del horizontal (D1555), bueno la cuestion es que lo reemplace enciende bien y todo pero luego de unos segundos empieza a verse como unas descargas en la imagen el cual me desconcertaron ya que no soy muy entendido en esto, otra cosa que cambie pensando que la falla podia estar ahi son unas resistencia y un cap de la parte del ABL pero la falla persiste aca dejo un video como para que vean el problemita y me puedan orientar un poco donde puede llegar a estar el problema. Desde ya gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

para que lo apagas!!! esta buenísimo el efecto psicodelico... el problema que ves esta en la etapa vertical tiene que ser un capacitor seco o algo que este asiendo interferencia, fíjate que comienza cuando esta en una cresta eso pasa porque la tensión crece paulatinamente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, bueno disiento con el compañero SSTC, es un problema delicado, pues el transistor de salida horiz, puede dañarse en cualquier instante.
El sintoma es debido a interrupcion en el barrido Horiz. ya que puede apreciarse la amortiguacion hasta interrumpirse en la parte inferior. Causas posibles: El yugo esta dañado(perdida de aislacion entre espiras), existe alguna fuga en el PCB, produciendo un arco que desestabiliza el barrido, problemas en el +B(en este caso la fuente trabaja intermitente), fallo en el jungla, el barrido horiz. es interumpido por algun problema detectado o bien esta dañado. Otra causa muy poco probable, el TRC entra en cortocircuito, provocando perturbaciones.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, bueno disiento con el compañero SSTC, es un problema delicado, pues el transistor de salida horiz, puede dañarse en cualquier instante.
> El sintoma es debido a interrupcion en el barrido Horiz. ya que puede apreciarse la amortiguacion hasta interrumpirse en la parte inferior. Causas posibles: El yugo esta dañado(perdida de aislacion entre espiras), existe alguna fuga en el PCB, produciendo un arco que desestabiliza el barrido, problemas en el +B(en este caso la fuente trabaja intermitente), fallo en el jungla, el barrido horiz. es interumpido por algun problema detectado o bien esta dañado. Otra causa muy poco probable, el TRC entra en cortocircuito, provocando perturbaciones.



por favor, no hay porque molestarse  tu entiende mas en la materia

eso creeo  (es broma lo ultimo)


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas gracias por los aportes! El tema de los filtros del vertical ya reemplace varios y sigue igual, voy probando una cosa y pruebo y haci para luego saber bien cual fue el problema. Hoy voy a repasar lo que menciona el colega Roberto. Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda. Ni bien veo les comentó como marcha todo. Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola colegas gracias por los aportes! El tema de los filtros del vertical ya reemplace varios y sigue igual, voy probando una cosa y pruebo y haci para luego saber bien cual fue el problema. Hoy voy a repasar lo que menciona el colega Roberto. Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda. Ni bien veo les comentó como marcha todo. Saludos



eso se llama método empírico (prueba y error) y es el que mas uso cuando algo esta mul complicado.  

lo que dice nuestro amigo *Roberto* tiene mas sentido, por la linea que te muestra el televisor.


----------



## dagonbell

hola tengo un tv con el siguiente problema en este no se ve la imagen completa se recorta y devez en cuando si abre la imagen completa ¿sera un problema en el barrrido ? agradesco me ayuden a encontrar una solucion  gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dagonbell dijo:


> hola tengo un tv con el siguiente problema en este no se ve la imagen completa se recorta y devez en cuando si abre la imagen completa ¿sera un problema en el barrrido ? agradesco me ayuden a encontrar una solucion  gracias.



puede que sea el barrido vertical pero sino subes una foto no se de que manera tienes un problema... define como se recorta la imagen del TV si en vertical u horizontal son dos problemas diferentes 

saludos y suerte 

posdata: sube mas información y si es posible una foto


----------



## soker

hola a todos ya que este tema lo abrieron quisiera saber porque mi tele se ve una franja negra del lado izquierdo se ve bien la imagen pero esta movida hacia el lado derecho tengo que hacerle un ajuste al fly back o puede ser el vertical saludos a todos espero me puedan ayudar les dejo unas imagenes para que puedan saber cual es el problema saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

esto es mas o menos lo que dicen de este problema ojo que el tuyo es un goldstar... 

http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/1063781.html


----------



## soker

SSTC dijo:


> esto es mas o menos lo que dicen de este problema ojo que el tuyo es un goldstar...
> 
> http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/1063781.html



hola no se si sea la misma falla pero mi tv no se apaga solo tiene el problema de la franja no se si sea el transistor del horizontal o uno de sus componentes si alguien tuvo el mismo problema quisiera que me pudiera decir para arreglar el mio  un saludo y gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, bueno el sintoma es creado por falla o falta de correccion E-O (Este-Oeste).
Si tu Tv, posee modo service, procura realizar el ajuste desde el menu, si observas que el ajuste no alcanza, o carece del mismo, deberas revisar la excitacion de las bobinas de deflexion horiz.


----------



## soker

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, bueno el sintoma es creado por falla o falta de correccion E-O (Este-Oeste).
> Si tu Tv, posee modo service, procura realizar el ajuste desde el menu, si observas que el ajuste no alcanza, o carece del mismo, deberas revisar la excitacion de las bobinas de deflexion horiz.



disculpa no entendi lo de la excitacion de las bobinas eso es donde esta el yugo aora en el menu creo que no tiene esa opcion me podrias indicar como checar eso de las bobinas un saludo gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

para tener una idea general ,revisa esos condensadores cercano a la ficha del yugo




,
hace poco ,me llego un tv al taller y tenia la falla esa ,revise la bobina,condensadores y todo estaba bien,al cambiar el transistor horizontal se reparo (quizás el tv funciono haci por años,de alguna reparación anterior )
el transistor que tenia puesto en el vertical no tenia diodo damper, le puse un d1555 y se arreglo solito,no digo que tu falla sea la misma,pero es un punto a tener en cuenta

la bobina esta arriba a la izquierda,junto a la resistencia de 1k,movele un poco el núcleo,en una de esas queda bien


----------



## Don Plaquetin

soker dijo:


> hola no se si sea la misma falla pero mi tv no se apaga solo tiene el problema de la franja no se si sea el transistor del horizontal o uno de sus componentes si alguien tuvo el mismo problema quisiera que me pudiera decir para arreglar el mio  un saludo y gracias



el autor dice:





> lo mas probable colega
> es que tenga 2 daño en uno
> el tv se apaga y a la vez tiene problema en el barrido horizontal



osea tu problema es el segundo que menciona "el barrido horizontal" 

el autor dice: 





> si no se te apaga sigue con el problema del horizontal cámbiale los condensadores (esto te lo esta diciendo *el rey julien* y otros colegas del foro que saben mas que yo) que van en en el colector del fly back ojo tiene q ser del mismo valor sino (esta parte mejor no la traduzco)



y mira que respondió el pibe al final cuando lo reparo: 





> Bueno compañero les vengo con buenas noticias. Le puse el circuito IK y no se apaga mas (por este problema aparte era que no prendia que no es tu caso) le cambie 2 filtros del horizontal y se solucionoo jaja, casi lo doy por perdido por vago (este podría ser tu problema)



*abre el coco lee un poco*​


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola soker, al parecer el problema no son las bobinas deflectoras, debes estudiar el diagrama , sobre la zona de etapa deflectora horizontal, suele encontrarse un diodo rapido asociado a un condensador y/o resistencia, como corrector E-O, pero dependera del tipo de diseño.


----------



## soker

SSTC dijo:


> el autor dice:
> 
> osea tu problema es el segundo que menciona "el barrido horizontal"
> 
> el autor dice:
> 
> y mira que respondió el pibe al final cuando lo reparo:
> 
> *abre el coco lee un poco*​





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola soker, al parecer el problema no son las bobinas deflectoras, debes estudiar el diagrama , sobre la zona de etapa deflectora horizontal, suele encontrarse un diodo rapido asociado a un condensador y/o resistencia, como corrector E-O, pero dependera del tipo de diseño.



HOLA  a todos gracias por su ayuda  me da risa  saber que aveces pensamos que las cosas son muy complicadas pero no son asi logre reparar el televisor pero con solo un ajuste sin necesidad de cambiar piezas ni nada les explico:

este televisor trae en la parte trasera tres interruptores de tres pasos lo cual yo recordaba  que unos televisores lo traen otros no uno es para el barrido horizontal, barrido vertical y uno para cambiar el voltaje como les mostrare en la siguiente imagen:






EN esa imagen se ve que el interruptor del horizontal esta dado a la izquierda el cual era el problema por el cual se veia una barra negra del lado izquierdo de la pantalla  lo que hice fue ajustarlo a modo que el interruptor quedar central de la siguiente manera 






EL problema quedo resuelto de maner facil y rapida termine el televisor ajustando brillo y nitidez un saludo a todos espero y los que tengan un televisor parecido o un problema similar les pueda ser de ayuda unas imagenes ya reparado aaa se ven mal por la antena solo le puse un alambre jjaajaj saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

como se movió esa palanca 

misterios del universo

me alegro que se alla arreglado no toque mas nada


----------



## el-rey-julien

grrr es como esas tv que traen sin vertical y es solo que le movieron el botoncito o la palanquita


----------



## soker

SSTC dijo:


> como se movió esa palanca
> 
> misterios del universo
> 
> me alegro que se alla arreglado no toque mas nada


 
 valla que si de echo esta tele me la dio a componer una vecia y pues dice que se le cayo al suelo y pues yo creo que ese fue el motivo a esa tele tambien le arregle el sintonizador saludos y si vivimos en un universo raro :loco:


----------



## GEOVANNY GARCIA

buenas tardes .!!!!!!!!!! 

bien tengo un problema con un televisor sony wega modelo kv-29FA340.. el problema es este el televisor aveces enciende normal con el boton de power o con el control remoto. pero al apagarlo ya no enciende. al acerle varios intentos vuelve a funcionar normal.. mi pregunta es que area puede ser la causante del problema .. ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

GEOVANNY GARCIA dijo:


> buenas tardes .!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bien tengo un problema con un televisor sony wega modelo kv-29FA340.. el problema es este el televisor aveces enciende normal con el boton de power o con el control remoto. pero al apagarlo ya no enciende. al acerle varios intentos vuelve a funcionar normal.. mi pregunta es que area puede ser la causante del problema .. ?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/tv-sony-kv-21fv300-98219/
mira ese link


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

hola tengo televisor sankey no enciende revise la fuente y tiene corriente mido los voltajes en los integrados y no les llega corriente el flayba tampoco marca nada a que se puede deber esta falla no tengo experiencia con televisores la verdad pero puedo intentar si alguien me ayuda en donde debo empesar


----------



## Don Plaquetin

como tu dices si hay tensión en la fuente pero no en el flyback fíjate en que parte del camino se te quedo  espero estés hablando de la tensiones del secundario de la fuente


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

SSTC dijo:


> como tu dices si hay tensión en la fuente pero no en el flyback fíjate en que parte del camino se te quedo  espero estés hablando de la tensiones del secundario de la fuente



gracias por la respuesta ya solucione el problema era el transistor que regula la corriente descargue el pdf al principio del tema y hay estaba la solucion gracias.


----------



## chito77

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigos y colegas, me ha llegado un dato sobre un tv LCD telefunken mod. TKL3299A, con el sig. detalle.
> Al parecer el tv quedo bloqueado completamente ya que no obedece a ningun mando ya sea a los que lleva incorporado o bien mediante el remoto.
> Muestra una leyenda en forma permanente en el ctro. de la pantalla como "AGING".
> El televisor no lo tengo en mi poder, segun el usuario intento pasar al modo VIDEO sin exito y a partir de ahi, comenzo este desarrollo. El mismo quedo sintonizando en el ultimo canal seleccionado sin sonido.
> No consigo descargar el manual gratuitamente. Gracias.



colega, has podido solucionar este problema? estoy en la misma situacion, agradeceria tu ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, bueno segun, el dueño del equipo, manifesto, solucionarlo, desde el remoto.


----------



## chito77

ok. muchas gracias


----------



## carlosmol

hola tengo un proble con mi tv lg solo queda en standby le doy encendido y no pasanada soloqueda en standby


----------



## elgriego

Hola carlosmol,Modelo del tv ,Numero de chasis?

Saludos.


----------



## rocher

Revisa la salida AFT del microcontrolador cuando eso esta malo mete interferencia en los canales causandole ruido, resolda bien la croma, y el chispero. Y desupes me dices.


----------



## el-rey-julien

carlosmol dijo:


> hola tengo un proble con mi tv lg solo queda en standby le doy encendido y no pasanada soloqueda en standby



controla las tensiones y corto en la etapa horizontal


----------



## carlosmol

ya e revisado la seccion horizontal y vertical y todo anda bien no hay corto


----------



## el-rey-julien

elgriego dijo:


> Hola carlosmol,Modelo del tv ,Numero de chasis?
> 
> Saludos.



lo mismo pregunto a carlosmol


----------



## carlosmol

mañana investigo el modelo tel tv lg por que el papel de datos se lo arrancaron



dato curioso por si se le presenta con el fly back del tv sony triton 
resulta que este se chasmuco el fay back (quemado) no lo consegui original coloque un generico al encender el tv este tenia la imagentorcida de un lado como cuando doblas un hoja de tanto matarme el cerebro con este problema encontre que debanado interno del flybak (heat) o filamento tenia problemas entonses aisle las patas del heat del flyback y le hice el debanado en el nucleo de ferrita y me funciono la ise como 6 vueltas


----------



## elgriego

Hola carlosmol,Para el filamento,son demasiadas vueltas ,(mucho voltage)Vas a sublimar los catodos ,o peor quemar los filamentos del trc,ponele cuanto mucho dos vueltas.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

máximo 4 vueltas y ya estas abusando ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## SKYFALL

carlosmol dijo:


> hola tengo un proble con mi tv lg solo queda en standby le doy encendido y no pasanada soloqueda en standby



Pasa lo mismo encendiendolo desde el remoto y desde el Power del televisor? Si solo ocurre con el televisor es posible que el pulsador del Power ese aislado y debas reemplazarlo.


----------



## nory

Hola tengo problemas con mi pantalla blusens hace días perdió la imagen solo tenia audio y hoy que la volví a encender ya ni imagen ni audioo. Ayuda


----------



## higuita

amigos tengo un televisor samsung  modelo ct29f7w que se cerro la pantalla y presenta una linea azul oscuro sera falla de vertical? mi duda radica en que esta linea es de color azul oscuro nunca la habia visto asi


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola a todos los genios de este gran foro, mi viejo me trajo un tv philips y la falla que presenta es que no tiene audio, hac como un mes el la encendia y demoraba un rato en venir el audio, y luego se fue escuchando mas bajo hasta que ahora no se escucha nada, verifique los parlantes y estaban bien, otra cosa que me diejieron es que podria ser algun capacitor que este complicando verifique y reemplaze los que estaban cerca del integrado de audio y sigue igual sera problema del integrado? es un AN7522N el modelo de la tv es tv philips modelo 20pt4331, cualquier ayuda sera bienvenida.Y no tengo tension en el capacitor 2909 10 mf 50 volt nose si esto tiene algo que ver


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola les cuento que averiguando le cambie el 2444 470 mf 16 volt y se soluciono, les comento por si alguien tiene el mismo problema, saludos


----------



## caposuky

Hola amigos! Les cuento que tengo un TV Philco que la mayoria de las veces cuando enciende aparece una linea horizontal con algunos detalles de la imagen. Como si se comprimiera gran parte de ella en el centro. Enciendo y apago muuuuchas veces... Y vuelve la imagen. Que sera?
Gracias!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

falso contacto en alguna patillage de los componentes de la etapa vertical (esa área generalmente suele manejar mucha temperatura y es propensa a que pase eso)

aunque no descartaría un capacito electrolítico de alimentación en malas condiciones


----------



## el-rey-julien

sera soldadura fria y capasitor desvalorizado ¡¡¡
falla muy comun y silvestre


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos. tengo un tv LG 21FU9RL se apago cerrando la pantalla desde los lado isquierda y derecha examinandolo noto un sonido de relog cambie el orizontal c6090 y me lo quemo volviendo el sonido de relog. chequeo el flyback y no le llega voltaje. que puedo checar mas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

oswaldo10 dijo:


> hola saludos. tengo un tv LG 21FU9RL se apago cerrando la pantalla desde los lado isquierda y derecha examinandolo noto un sonido de relog cambie el orizontal c6090 y me lo quemo volviendo el sonido de relog. chequeo el flyback y no le llega voltaje. que puedo checar mas gracias



primero chequea el *flyback* porque se te quemo seguro o esta en corto...


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola tengo un tv  Queen modelo QTV-2139US y el problema que tiene es una raya horizontal azul, cambie los capacitores cercanos al transistor vertical y sigue igual, no tengo tension en la pata 2 es un transistor STV8172A si pueden ayudarme les agradecere un monton.


----------



## el-rey-julien

STV8172A =IC de salida vertical 
 la terminal 2 es la alimentación,
si no hay tensión revisa la r limitadora,el diodo y el condensador que alimenta dicho integrado STV8172A


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola rey julien muchas gracias como usted siempre atento, le pregunto la alimentacion viene desde el flyback? porque he seguido la patita 2 hasta el fly y el Capacitor C563 lo reemplaze donde tengo que tener un diodo vd566A que dice la serigrafia no hay nada,esta la soldadura pero el diodo no esta y el vd564A tampoco esta sera que algun tecnico lo abra sacado?


----------



## el-rey-julien

el la mayoria de los tv si la alimentacion viene del flyback ,pero en algunos pocos modelos viene la alimentacion de la fuente del tv


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos, necesito chequear el transistor horizontal sin damper c6090 de un LG como se chequean sus patas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

se chequea como cualquier transistor , o con probador de transistores / midiéndolo como si fuera en diodo si no se posee probador de transistores


----------



## oswaldo10

oswaldo10 dijo:


> hola saludos. tengo un tv LG 21FU9RL se apago cerrando la pantalla desde los lado isquierda y derecha examinandolo noto un sonido de relog cambie el orizontal c6090 y me lo quemo volviendo el sonido de relog. chequeo el flyback y no le llega voltaje. que puedo checar mas gracias



gracia a todos el. el condensador c414 (18pf/2000v)  estaba en corto y me quemaba el Q402 (C6090) los cambie y asunto arreglado graqcias


----------



## francoc1987

Hola, saludos a todos, tengo un problemita con mi tv Samsung CRT MODEL: CL21M40MQ, CHASIS: KS9C, hace unos dias note que de un momento a otro, la imagen se torció, o sea para explicarme mejor, la imagen se ve como inclinada, exactamente como si fuera un cuadro o una pintura torcida en una pared, en el menu no existe ninguna opcion para rotar la imagen, y en el modo de servicio tampoco hay ninguna opcion para rotar la imagen, queria saber si alguien mas o menos puede orientarme en esta falla y por donde empezar para repararla, , que mas puedo checar, gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Jonhatan

francoc1987 dijo:


> Hola, saludos a todos, tengo un problemita con mi tv Samsung CRT MODEL: CL21M40MQ, CHASIS: KS9C, hace unos dias note que de un momento a otro, la imagen se torció, o sea para explicarme mejor, la imagen se ve como inclinada, exactamente como si fuera un cuadro o una pintura torcida en una pared, en el menu no existe ninguna opcion para rotar la imagen, y en el modo de servicio tampoco hay ninguna opcion para rotar la imagen, queria saber si alguien mas o menos puede orientarme en esta falla y por donde empezar para repararla, , que mas puedo checar, gracias por sus respuestas




esta corrido el yugo seguramente. afloja la abrasadera y movelo hasta que quede ubicado, luego apretas la abrasadera y listo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Jonhatan dijo:


> esta corrido el yugo seguramente. afloja la abrasadera y movelo hasta que quede ubicado, luego apretas la abrasadera y listo.



estas seguro a mi me dijeron que nunca trate de mover el yugo 

hay un video que muestra como torcer la imagen en los tele creo que lo vi en tube


----------



## el-rey-julien

solo hay que invertir los cables del yugo y la imagen se da vuelta ,,,,, pero no creo que este sea el caso,
si el tv es nuevo se repara entrando al modo servís y modificando las opciones del H 
hay una que tuerse la parte de abajo,otra opcion la parte de arriba y otra la parte del medio,


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si el tv es nuevo se repara entrando al modo servís y modificando las opciones del H
> hay una que tuerse la parte de abajo,otra opcion la parte de arriba y otra la parte del medio,



a eso me referia que desde el modo servicio entras al menú y te das la opciones de modificación de pantalla


----------



## el-rey-julien

esoo mismo señor sstc ¡¡¡


----------



## Jonhatan

tengo un problema con un tv lcd samsung. el cual de la mitad hacia arriba duplica la imagen. alguien tubo este problema? los voltajes estan todos correctos y no se ve soldaduras malas ni nada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

hola FOREROS tengo un transistor horizontal *2SD5024* alguien sabe por cual de los de tamaño grande lo puedo reemplazar?

de antemano gracias


----------



## elgriego

Hola SSTC Podes probar con un sd1881 o tambien con un bu2508d.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

SSTC dijo:


> hola FOREROS tengo un transistor horizontal *2SD5024* alguien sabe por cual de los de tamaño grande lo puedo reemplazar?
> 
> de antemano gracias



es de tv de 29 ,no tengo el numero exacto,pero cuando voy a comprar le pido al vendedor un tr horizontal para tv de 29' y listo,voy a revisar las voletas a ver cual es


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es de tv de 29 ,no tengo el numero exacto,pero cuando voy a comprar le pido al vendedor un tr horizontal para tv de 29' y listo,voy a revisar las voletas a ver cual es



es de un televisor de 17 pulgadas aunque no lo creas, pero buena idea pedir uno que use en otro televisor con el mismo consumo...

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## xmagdielx

Saludos a todos por aqui. Bueno espero me puedan ayudar con un tv LG marca Rp-20cb20A chasis sc-023A, la falla es que cuando le doy al boton de encender solo se escuhca un pequeño sonido (un "tic") y la pantalla no enciende, es decir queda apagado y el led del stand by vuelve a quedar encendido.
Gracias de antemano y Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

que mediciones ya hiciste?
tensión de la fuente???
revisaste el tr horizontal,el flyback,el yugo,,,,,,


----------



## xmagdielx

saludos rey julien. Pues eh echo las mediciones basicas, en el B+ del fly back tengo 112v, en la pata N°2 del fly tengo 112v tambien, la unica anomalia que eh visto es q del circuito integrado IC804 (KA78R12) le llegan 12.6 voltios pero no sale nada de nada, sigo haciendo testeos en busca de la causa aunque si tienes alguna idea de porque sucede esto estare agradecido.
Gracias por el interes y saludos!

saludos rey julien. Pues eh echo las mediciones basicas, en el B+ del fly back tengo 112v, en la pata N°2 del fly tengo 112v tambien, la unica anomalia que eh visto es q del circuito integrado IC804 (KA78R12) le llegan 12.6 voltios pero no sale nada de nada, sigo haciendo testeos en busca de la causa aunque si tienes alguna idea de porque sucede esto estare agradecido.
Gracias por el interes y saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

ese ic (KA78R12) solo tiene salida de 12 volt si la terminal 4 tiene la señal de encendido ,
yo que usted pruebo el flyback y reviso si no tiene un corto en algunas de sus salidas de tensión
+ 24 volt en especial,donde va la tensión al ic vertical.
*de todos modos yo creo que es o el flyback o el yugo ,,o ambos*


----------



## xmagdielx

Hola de nuevo por aca, gracias por toda la ayuda rey julien, si efectivamente la tension de 24 voltios no la tengo, pero creo que fue en otro lugar donde lei que esa tension de 24 v aparece cuando el tv esta encendido, porfavor corrijanme si me equivoco. Por otro lado creo que es como usted me dice, tratare de montarle otro flyback porque realice una pruba poniendo en contacto la salida del (KA78R12) con la entrada, es decir, los 12v de la entrada a la salida, entonces el TV trata de encender pero el flyback empieza a hacer ruidos como de "chispas" constantemente. Estare haciendo pruebas y sigo comentando.
Saludos gracias nuevamente.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si los 24 volt vienen del flyback ,esta solo esta presente cuando el tv esta encendido,
lo que yo decía es que el ic del vertical esta en corto cuando el tv intenta encender no lo hace.
por eso te dije que revises las salidas de tensiones del flyback .
que no tenga ningún corto


----------



## xmagdielx

Perfecto rey julien, estare chequeando el vertical (aunque ya lo habia hecho), las tensiones de salida del flyback las medi y estan bien, eso es lo que me parece sospechoso, posiblemnte tenga fugas el Fly, asi que creo q para salir de dudas le pondre el flyback de otro LG(Funcionando) para descartar, espero no tener que reemplazar el yugo.
Gracias por el apoyo!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

es que no solo puede ser el Flyback también puede ser la etapa de vídeo que esta mal, tienes que ver bien porque el problema me parece que es porque *hay algo en corto y por eso no deja que arranque el tubo*


----------



## xmagdielx

Buenas señores, por aca de nuevo, si SSTC lo mas seguro es que sea un corto circuito, porque conecte un bombillo en serie con el TV y el bombillo enciende completamente, cosa que no deberia pasar si el TV funcionara correctamente. Este corto tambien puede estar en el flyback como dice rey julien y por eso enciende el bombillo, hasta ahora no eh conseguido un flyback para probar pero aun estoy buscando el corto en la etapa de video ( el integrado parece estar bien).
Saludos y gracias a todos!


----------



## Yosbel

Hola amigos tengo un televisor de marca Lec que tiene un problema con la imágen, resulta que el TV se ve con unas rallitas que distorsionan la imágen a tal punto que hay momentos en que los subtítulos de las películas no se entienden, además cuando la distorsión aumenta se oye un sonido agudo. Me dijeron que puede ser un filtro o condensador, pero como no se mucho de electrónica quisiera que alguien me ayudara con este problemita
gracias de ante mano


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola tengo un tv LCD Normende 32" modelo nrd l32616, la falla que representa es que tiene audio pero la pantalla esta blanca con lineas de retroceso, alguien sabe por donde empezar? gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Hola tengo un tv LCD Normende 32" modelo nrd l32616, la falla que representa es que tiene audio pero la pantalla esta blanca con lineas de retroceso, alguien sabe por donde empezar? gracias


es falla usual en distintas marcas
revisa los fusibles smd en la parte de los 5 volt que alimenta la placa.y tambien revisa los condensadores del inverter o fuente


PD:
 a modo de guia 
http://www.taringa.net/posts/cienci...e-pantalla-blanca-en-monitor-lcd-samsung.html


----------



## kdjoguat

Buen dia
Tengo un problema con un tv sony  KV-29FA340, si se intenta cambiar de canal por el panel frontal, cambia solo para abajo y los numeros de canal se quedan pasando en descenso, si el televisor se apaga se queda en el ultimo canal que el numero indico y si se intenta subir o bajar el volumen, cambia de nuevo de canal y no le funciona el control remoto, he intentado con otros controles y hasta universales y no da ninguna funcion.
Busque en otros foros pero sin solucion alguna.
Alguna idea????


----------



## el-rey-julien

kdjoguat dijo:


> Buen dia
> Tengo un problema con un tv sony  KV-29FA340, si se intenta cambiar de canal por el panel frontal, cambia solo para abajo y los numeros de canal se quedan pasando en descenso, si el televisor se apaga se queda en el ultimo canal que el numero indico y si se intenta subir o bajar el volumen, cambia de nuevo de canal y no le funciona el control remoto, he intentado con otros controles y hasta universales y no da ninguna funcion.
> Busque en otros foros pero sin solucion alguna.
> Alguna idea????



cambia los botones ,uno esta en corto o con resistencia interna


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cambia los botones ,uno esta en corto o con resistencia interna



si es valido... y si el problema persiste es porque el micro tiene problema.... pero repito lo que dice el rey julien esa botonera funsiona por divicion resistiva y un boton en corto o uno con falso contato o sucio acarrea esos problema... en cuanto al control remoto es un problema aparte tendras que sacar el fototransistor y el diodo emisor y medir si estan bien... pero se me hace que le estas errando de control


----------



## el-rey-julien

si el boton esta mal,el control remoto no puede responder,arreglando el boton ,lo del control remoto se soluciona solo


----------



## kdjoguat

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cambia los botones ,uno esta en corto o con resistencia interna



fijate que he revisado los botones uno por uno y todos estan bien, el tv no tiene memoria eprom como para cambiarla y es una sola tarjeta que se conecta a la principal que funciona como si fuera la fuente de poder, lo mas raro es que no le funciona tampoco el control remoto  y no es el receptor por que ya lo he probado


----------



## el-rey-julien

mira , desconectarlos aunque midan bien ,me paso a mi que uno media de resistencia interna como 1 megon (y a veces media bien )y por eso se apagaba a cada rato el tv ,y o casualidad el control remoto tampoco queria funcionar a pesar de que estaba bien, y todo era el boton, una falla muy rara y difícil de ubicar,pues el boton media bien en continuidad ,pero resulta que tenia resistencia interna tal como lo comente por algun lado del foro,
esa falla me llevo tiempo ubicarla


----------



## kdjoguat

SSTC dijo:


> si es valido... y si el problema persiste es porque el micro tiene problema.... pero repito lo que dice el rey julien esa botonera funsiona por divicion resistiva y un boton en corto o uno con falso contato o sucio acarrea esos problema... en cuanto al control remoto es un problema aparte tendras que sacar el fototransistor y el diodo emisor y medir si estan bien... pero se me hace que le estas errando de control



Ya probe por aparte el control y el receptor (fotodiodo) y estan bien, incluso el control es de mi tv que tambien es Sony





el-rey-julien dijo:


> mira , desconectarlos aunque midan bien ,me paso a mi que uno media de resistencia interna como 1 megon (y a veces media bien )y por eso se apagaba a cada rato el tv ,y o casualidad el control remoto tampoco queria funcionar a pesar de que estaba bien, y todo era el boton, una falla muy rara y difícil de ubicar,pues el boton media bien en continuidad ,pero resulta que tenia resistencia interna tal como lo comente por algun lado del foro,
> esa falla me llevo tiempo ubicarla



probare y cambiare todos los botones y comentare, gracias!!!


----------



## Yosbel

Hola amigos, tengo un televisor Marca lec que tiene el efecto llamado bandera, quisiera que alguien me dijera con detalles (ya que no sé mucho de la electrónica), que causa este fallo y como puedo arreglarlo.
gracias de antemano


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa la alimentacion y los capasitores del vertical


----------



## Yosbel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisa la alimentacion y los capasitores del vertical



Me podrías decir que es lo que es el vertical?


----------



## el-rey-julien

dime los ic de tu tv y te digo cual es el vertical


----------



## Yosbel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> dime los ic de tu tv y te digo cual es el vertical



Eso tengo que verlo cuando lo revise te vuelvo a preguntar, gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

el lumur che ,esperara y responderá ,viva la revolución ¡¡¿


----------



## Castillo Josu

Hola amigos, tengo una falla en un televisor sharp el problema es que enciende y luego se apaga, luego hay que desconectarlo para que vuelva a encender y asi esta, a veces permanece un ratito encendido, no tiene soldaduras fris y los capacitores se encuentran en buen estado al menos los electroliticos, hagan sus comentarios por favor se los voy agradecer!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Castillo Josu dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo una falla en un televisor sharp el problema es que enciende y luego se apaga, luego hay que desconectarlo para que vuelva a encender y asi esta, a veces permanece un ratito encendido, no tiene soldaduras fris y los capacitores se encuentran en buen estado al menos los electroliticos, hagan sus comentarios por favor se los voy agradecer!!



busca por la etapa Horizontal y fíjate si no esta mal ta tensión de +B o que algún componente no este en abierto


----------



## Blakcsock

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, espero que me puedan dar algun consejo con el siguiente problema, adquiri una tv rca de plasma el modelo es DPTC431M en internet no encontre nada acerca de este modelo pero en el manual dice que se trata de este, el problema es que tiene una linea vertical en la parte izquierda que pareciera se tratara de ruido o interferencia de señal ya que no es completamente blanca y se alcanza a visualizar vagamente la fraccion de imagen que deberia ir en esa linea, me gustaria leer sus sugerencias para este problema, gracias de antemano


----------



## el-rey-julien

es problema de la main o del flex


----------



## rafajel

HOLA amigos soy nuevo en el foro pero quisiera me puedan ayudar tengo una tv que cuando la enciendo solo se escucha pero no se ve, la pantalla esta en negro pero si le muevo en el flyback el screen como que se quiere ver y se quita luego luego quisiera me respondieran lo mas pronto posible gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa el zócalo o cambialo directamente, al zócalo del tubo ,seguro que se sulfato


----------



## netandino

El problema se presentó del momento? o fue una pardida constrante de a pocos en la imagen. Como que también puede ser un poblema del Tubo.


----------



## rafajel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisa el zócalo o cambialo directamente, al zócalo del tubo ,seguro que se sulfato



OK y si esta sulfatado la unica solucion es cambiarlo o se puede limpiar


----------



## netandino

Claro se empieza limpiando. Si ya se dañó más de lo regular, cambiarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien

no conviene limpiarlo,ademas el zocalo es económico.
cuando falla así es porque por dentro ya se sulfato y ya se carcomió la chapita,aunque si no esta muy mal si vale una limpiada primero


----------



## rafajel

netandino dijo:


> El problema se presentó del momento? o fue una pardida constrante de a pocos en la imagen. Como que también puede ser un poblema del Tubo.



No derrepente se iba la imagen pero se seguia escuchando solo la apagábamos y cuando la prendíamos se veia normal asi duro como 2 dias hasta que ya no se vio



el-rey-julien dijo:


> no conviene limpiarlo,ademas el zocalo es económico.
> cuando falla así es porque por dentro ya se sulfato y ya se carcomió la chapita,aunque si no esta muy mal si vale una limpiada primero



Ya revise el zocalo y no esta sulfatado que otra pieza puedo revisar


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa si el filamento del tubo este encendido


----------



## Don Plaquetin

rafajel dijo:


> HOLA amigos soy nuevo en el foro pero quisiera me puedan ayudar tengo una tv que cuando la enciendo solo se escucha pero no se ve, la pantalla esta en negro pero si le muevo en el flyback el screen como que se quiere ver y se quita luego luego quisiera me respondieran lo mas pronto posible gracias



tienes un falso contacto en el fly back, recambia todas las soldadura y coméntanos


----------



## rafajel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisa si el filamento del tubo este encendido



NO ENCIENDE, por que a la hora de subirle y bajarle el screen se ve un poco la imagen y luego se va?



SSTC dijo:


> tienes un falso contacto en el fly back, recambia todas las soldadura y coméntanos



ok voy a hacerlo y comento que sucedio


----------



## el-rey-julien

tiene que encender ,revisa la zona


----------



## luztv

luisgrillo dijo:


> Tengo un televisor sony el cual tiene la siguiente falla.
> 
> Cuando lo prendes se escucha y sintoniza bien los canales (solo en sonido) y la pantalla se ve puro ruido (los puntos negros y blancos aleatorios). y cuando le cambio de canal, se ve pero de color verde luego de unos 15 segundos se pone rojo y como a los 3 segundos vuelve el ruido.
> 
> Que podrá ser?


 Hola,por lo que dices es posible que el fallo  sea por soldaduras (frias)rotas,mira a ver con el soldador todas las sueldas,y también debes mirar los condensadores electrolíticos,también puedes mirar si es que tiene resistencias variables (esas que se puede mover con un destornillador). Espero te sirva de algo.


----------



## santiha

Hola tengo un tv chino (no tiene marca especifica) pero la cuestion es que esta fallando el audio....

Cuando el volumen esta en 0 se escucha bajito
Cuando el volumen esta en 1 aumenta como si estuviera en 100
 y de ahi aumento a 2,3,4,5.......100 y sigue con el mismo volumen alto

  ayudenme porfavor soy nuevo en esto


----------



## el-rey-julien

santiha  intenta conseguir la eprom de tu tv y regrabala ,esa falla parece algo relacionado a la memoria, (descartando que no alla algún tr en corto o con fugas,el transistor que comento es el que controla el volumen/mute)


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas noches foreros, encontre en una plaza un tv tirado, como suelo juntarlos por los componentes lo traje  casa... bien al enchufarlo intento encencer, la pantalla queda negra y se es cucha un tic tic tic en la pantalla aparece apenas una marca blanca en un costado y queda haciendo lo mismo!
Lo que ya hice: cambie capacitores de fuente y "ella" funcíona bien  (no es que se este protegiendo) resolde flyback, probe el tr horizontal y funciona "bien" ...



para descartar flyback/fuente/tr se me ocurrio sacar el chupon de alta tencion, y le coloque cerca de los alambres un cable conectado a gnd, lo enchufe y la chispa era constante y fuerte, desconcertado volvi a enchufar el "chupon" y al prenderlo ARRANCO PERFECTAMENTE y Hoy despues de 2 dias de andar bien volvio a lo mismo, movi el chupon, lo aprete etc etc y no funciono hasta que no hice los mismo con el cable conectado a gnd y haciendo que salte la chispa 2 segundos, y reenchufar el chupon...



raro no? voy a cambiar el tr horizontal por si tiene perdidas, ya que como lo probe yo, solo se si anda o no (ademas de testearlo mirando su datasheet) todo lo demas anda perfecto, estaba muy sucio por fuera y por dentro limpio, no hay huellas de que se haya mojado, le cortaron el cable de alimentacion (le sacaron el enchufe!) el yugo parece corrido, pero la imagen esta centrada y uniforme asi que lo dejo como esta.. sospecho de algun capacitor  cercano al flyback los electroliticos ya cambie!


----------



## joanfeter12

¿Probaste de entrarle audio y video?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

shevchenko dijo:


> Buenas noches foreros, encontre en una plaza un tv tirado, como suelo juntarlos por los componentes lo traje  casa...



Me parece que el problema esta en el tubo o en la TRC fíjate. No hagas eso de arquito porque vas a perder el flyback y eso si es lo mas caro


----------



## elgriego

Hola shevchenko,como dijo alguien alguna vez ,daria mi reyno por ver una foto de la pantalla de ese tv,curioso ,lo de la marca blanca al costado de la pantalla,Uno pensaria que tenemos problema de zocalo!falta Screen ,tension de foco???,(ZOCALO CON VERDIN).

Una forma de constatar la presencia de alta sin castigar al pobre Tr de Sh,es acercar el brazo a la pantalla (del lado que se mira)!,Si se se erizan los pelitos del brazo ,existe alta. 

Saludos.


----------



## radio21

teopter09 dijo:


> Abro este tema ya que soy un principiante y no tengo mucha experiencia en reparación de televisores
> y me cuesta mucho encontrar las fallas, en fin mi idea es que se colabore mediante este hilo subiendo los conocidos manuales de fallas típicas en televisores y así poder armar una biblioteca de consulta.
> 
> Les comparto una guía de fallas y soluciones en televisores.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por su participación.



amigos aca le dejo como probar fuentes en televisores lcd espero ayudar


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola 

estuve mirando el televisor *PHILIPS 20PT4331/77R* dado que me trajeron el integrado *AN7522N* y ahora puedo seguir

por empezar el volumen no aparece el plop se escucha, pero los componentes C2908 D6908 D6909 los cuales están asociado con R3911 están bien 

voy por C2444 haber que dice por ahi 

​


----------



## elgriego

Hola Colega SSTC,Mediste el voltage que tenes en la pata 9 del AN7522,Probaste levantarla,a ver que pasa?.,Tenes audio a la entrada de los pines 6 y 8.


Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Hay funciona correctamente *



elgriego dijo:


> Hola Colega SSTC,Mediste el voltage que tenes en la pata 9 del AN7522,Probaste levantarla,a ver que pasa?.,Tenes audio a la entrada de los pines 6 y 8.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



efectivamente *griego* la tensión no estaban, pero no sabia de donde provenía  

GRACIAS a los consejos de EL REY *Julien* (*Don Lemur*) cuando no tenia internet me paso un emergente diciéndome que procedimiento y la información que podía acarrear el problema y efectivamente como siempre lleva la razón y el problema era *C2444* capacitor de *470µF,16V* que estaba desvalorizado este generaba un plop y no dejaba que el integrado arranque. lo cambie y SI efectivamente tiene un encendido suave al medida que va encendiendo el filamento se activa y va subiendo el volumen.




Lo que me dejo desorientado porque se quemo el IC de audio  

gracias nuevamente *lemur* y a ti *griego* por acudir a la ayuda, por esta brindando la información.​
*posdata*: Voy a leer un poco mas de los sistemas *anti-plop* que bastante desorientado me tenia 

​


----------



## el-rey-julien

es un sistema  para que el tv se rompa y darnos trabajo.
, falla sencilla si ya te has topado con ella.
el ic puede ser casualidad que se aya quemado,o puede ser de toquetearlo,


----------



## elgriego

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es un sistema  para que el tv se rompa y darnos trabajo.
> , falla sencilla si ya te has topado con ella.
> el ic puede ser casualidad que se aya quemado,o puede ser de toquetearlo,



 Quizas este ci, sea ,como el Tda 3653b,Lo miras Fuerte y se quema. 


Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

elgriego dijo:


> Quizas este ci, sea ,como el Tda 3653b,Lo miras Fuerte y se quema.
> 
> 
> Saludos.





si vamos al caso el repuesto es mas trucho   que el que traía el televisor 

los atrevidos



El video


----------



## GEOVANNY GARCIA

*B*uenas tardes compañeros

Aqui con un problema de un tv sharp no se que modelo es porque ya no se ve 
el caso es que no se donde mas puedo buscar ya q*ue* no tengo mucha experiencia en reparar tv
*C*uando lo enciendo solo se escucha el relay ,da el alto voltaje como que *qu*isiera encender y luego vuelve a sonar el relay y se apaga pense que era el str30130 de la fuente lo cambien pero sigue dando el mismo problema revise horizontal y mide bien tambien desmonte el yugo para ver si tenia daño por ahi pero nada ,, alguien me podria decir dond*e* puedo seguir buscando el problema ,,, gracias por su atencion,,,!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

GEOVANNY GARCIA dijo:


> desmonte el yugo para ver si tenia daño por ahi pero nada



 co coc coc como que sacaste el yugo  el yugo en ser caso de fuerza mayor no se saca 

mira, cuando encuentro que el problema no esta en un lado ni en el otro lo que hago es volver a repasar las etapa, pero mas minuciosamente porque por algo se esta protegiendo el televisor no creo que sea porque te odia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés algún díodo en corto a la salida de la fuente o a la salida de las tensiones rectificadas del flyback


----------



## el-rey-julien

o un condensador de 100 µf x 160 volt desvalorizado,


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Buenas noches colegas, queria consultarles referente a un televisor marca TCL 29A71, el mismo presenta una falla el cual no estoy pudiendo detectar, les explico mas o menos haber que piensan sobre el mismo y que posibles soluciones puede tener, el problema es el siguiente, al revisar la misma me encuentro con el fusible de la fuente quemado y el PTC incinerado, bueno reemplazo los mismo y demas y todo parece estar bien tensiones del secundario y demas (horizontal, vertical y etc) pero me encuentro sin stand-by controlo el jungla y no tengo alimentacion, me pongo a controlar y encuentro dos transistores abierto q007 y q008 (adjunto diagrama), bueno los reemplazo y tengo los 5 volt en el micro, el tema es que los transistores recalientan una barbaridad en pocos segundos, la luz de stand-by alcanza a encender 2 segundos y luego se apaga, alcanzo a medir los voltage de la fuente y todo esta bien incluso los 5 volt que entregan dichos transistores que recalientan, la verdad me dejo sin palabras esta falla ya que no logro identificar el problema controle filtros y demas que esten relacionados con esa parte del circuito y todo esta bien, lo unico que me queda pensar que este funcionando mal el jungla o una eeprom que es lo unico que alimentan mensionados transistores. bueno mas o menos ese es mi problema si se les ocurre algo que pueda hacer o controlar soy todo oido, desde ya gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés medir el consumo en cada uno  y o probar también los 5 V solos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola
¿Que tensiones tienes en esos puntos?



y ¿Por cuales remplazaste los Q 2SC1815 y 2SA1015?


----------



## J2C

Oscarcito_ale

Deberás medir que tensión llega a la unión de las resistencias R030 (del colector del Q007) y R031, debe ser +12V, si asi no fuese tienes un problema en la fuente.

Por otra parte rastrear todas las líneas que usan esos +5V, como por ejemplo la plaqueta de los Tact-Switch y el receptor de infrarrojos (IR001, suelen ponerse en corto).

Fijarte que el µ no caliente demasiado, no sea cosa que tengas el problema ahí.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## oscarcito_ale

alcance a desconectar los tac-switch y el IR ya que estan en un panel individual solo hay que desconetar una ficha pero hace lo mismo, en el colector de q007 tengo los 12v y en su base tiene una variacion entre 4,7 a 5,2v, los transistores que reemplace son los mismo! es mas los cambie varias veces descartando la posibilidad de estar defectuoso pero el poblema esta en otro lado lo unico que me queda es medir el consumo como menciona el colega dosmetros


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola reparadores de televisores.

Me trajeron un televisor *CCE* modelo *HPS2002* como el de la foto:



la imagen vibra como loco y el barrido horizontal no hace todo su recorrido, tiene muchas soldaduras frías. 



Lo que comenzare por soldar esas áreas y lo que me tiene preocupado es que el núcleo del flyback baila como loco (esta suelto) esto puede haber quemado la etapa de audio



El televisor tiene varias reparaciones por lo que se ve la ultima la hicieron con cinta de papel 

miren como estaba el led piloto y el optoacoplador del control remoto :loco:


----------



## el-rey-julien

no sera que esta quemado el fósforo de la pantalla ,quizás alguna ves tuvo una falla del vertical


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no sera que esta quemado el fósforo de la pantalla ,quizás alguna ves tuvo una falla del vertical



después lo armo y le saco una foto porque no se si es el vertical, pero puede ser, puede ser 

NO saca conclusiones aun porque tiene mas falsos contactos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para comprobar  si es el fósforo , se gira 90º el yugo


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para comprobar  si es el fósforo , se gira 90º el yugo



¡¡¡buen truco ¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Lo voy a tener que deja para mañana..La pregunta que no me respondieron SI se cruzaron con un núcleo de flyback que se movía esto que consecuencia o síntomas hacen en un televisor ???

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

ruido                              !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ruido                              !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , a veces vibra , pero no rompe-quema nada (mientras esté apretado con el clip de alambre todo bien  )


----------



## el-rey-julien

si solo ruido,igual si querés le podes sacar el nucleo de otro flyback y se lo pones


----------



## DOSMETROS

O se lo pegoteás con silicona !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

En fin... Hay van las fotos de como se ve estas no solo esta recortado sino que tiene 3 imagen fantasma


----------



## pampas

hola sstc,parace que esta muy fuera de frecuencia horizontal,cambia cristal del oscilador h.checar el filtro  grande de fuente y controlar con frecuenciametro


----------



## Don Plaquetin

pampas dijo:


> controlar con frecuenciametro



gracias por lo otro pero frecuenzametro no tengo  saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

¿y no hay un zumbido en los parlantes que acompaña esa falla ?
¿es ese el tv del nucleo del flyback ? si es el mismo tv ,cambia el nucleo y no olvides poner el gap al nucleo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y no hay un zumbido en los parlantes que acompaña esa falla ?



Si lo había tengo que probar después (cambiando el integrado) porque perdió el audio. NO tiene sonido. Dicen que tenia pero, que después lo perdió 

Si zumba el flyback creo que es el que emite ese sonido


----------



## el-rey-julien

un nucleo armado



detalle del gap ,le puse un papel para que se note



y aqui lo importante,el nucleo desarmado y fijate que hay un cuadradito (puede que sea redondo en algunos fliback) ese es el separador ,revisa el nucleo que desarmes y no lo pierdas ,para armarlo


bueno primero cambia el nucleo(si es el que estaba quebrado),sacalo de algún flyback viejo,luego le revisas los capacitores de la fuente,hay algun problema de filtros o del regulador de voltaje,
revisa los capacitores del horizontal y el yugo,
si el nucleo no esta roto el ruido que se escucha es porque esta fuera de frecuencia el horizontal (cambia el cristal,tal cual lo dijo pampas)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Ya a sido reparado en la etapas horizontal, creo que el flyback es nuevo o lo era y genérico, los capacitores asociados que están en toda etapa horizontal fueron puenteados por 2 mas  pero los de abajo no están desvalorizado ni quemado, pero no se porque en vez de ser  2 son 4 en paralelo 

Donde están la fechas es donde va ahora el cable del fugo (bobina Horizontal) y fue retirada de la ficha principal


----------



## el-rey-julien

y sacale los que están demás ,y ve que pasa


----------



## Don Plaquetin

bueno salieron de nada  sale que la grampa de hierro y se safaron de nada y tienen un alambre del lado dentro y un rulo del lado de afuera pero es el clasico separador con cacho de alambre de cobre.







el-rey-julien dijo:


> y sacale los que están demás ,y ve que pasa



voy a probar haber que pasa, pero por algo lo habrán hecho


----------



## el-rey-julien

quizas para ajustar el ancho


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sip , eran los clásicos capacitores de ancho


----------



## el-rey-julien

SSTC dijo:


> Hola reparadores de televisores.
> 
> Me trajeron un televisor *CCE* modelo *HPS2002* como el de la foto:



aqui te dejo el diagrama


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sip , eran los clásicos capacitores de ancho



Sip, pero no tiene sentido el hecho que le agreguen 2 mas siendo que los de la placa los medí y estaban correcto  



el-rey-julien dijo:


> aqui te dejo el diagrama



Cha gracias amigo *lemur* siempre siendo la mano derecha del *FORO *


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Volvi 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> y sacale los que están demás ,y ve que pasa



bueno *lemur* una vez que termine con las soldaduras fría y el agarre del flyback encare la falla y recorde lo que me comentaste y si al cortar un condensador, mejoro y cuando saque el otro mucho mejor...



pero al medirlo estos tiene el valor que indican  y la imagen no tiembla y se ve perfecta solo me falta abrir la imagen 



el *flyback* silbaba cuando tenia estos capacitores YO pienso que tiene fuga por eso ese silbido molesto y la imagen 3 plicada y efecto fantasma, estos:


----------



## el-rey-julien

proba con otro yugo o proba suerte con distintos valores de capasitores,pero al probar quita o desoldá los originales


PD:
 ¿¿que cosa es lo que tiene fuga que vos estas pensando???


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿¿que cosa es lo que tiene fuga que vos estas pensando???



los capacitores que te marque algunos no suelen aguantar lo picos y están preparados para aguantar 1600V y si estos están por debajo de los 300V esa fuga no generaría ese silbido clásico del flyback???

 probare con otros capacitores sino funciona chau televisor no ando en temas de yugo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que no le hayan cambiado el yugo , o el tubo completo.

A veces una de las bobinas en paralelo se desconecta


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el yugo tiene cara de que lo toquetearon, no veo mas de lo común y en la placa esta todo filo  me parece que el yugo 

ahora porque el técnico anterior uso capacitores ahí quizás para darle mas vida  al problema.



Cerrando el analice: 

Como dijo el *lemur* la cantidad de capacitores en la deflexion horizontal hace que la frecuencia se dispare y trabaje toda la etapa produciendo unas varias anomalías lo que encuentro que la pantalla no habrá mas, es porque como comento *dosmetros* el *tubo y yugo* no es de este televisor y quisieron abrir la imagen desde esa etapa y como resultado fallo.. 

Tendré que encontrar la pantalla y yugo original porque al parecer esto no funciona 

gracias por la ayuda al menos aprendí un par de datos de ambos


----------



## el-rey-julien

hey gato yo no te dije nada ,pero no importa ,
una pregunta, es posible que los transmisores nuevos de tv digital ,dejen de transmitir de una antena y se pase a otra.
porque me paso esto,
la antena firme a un punto cardinal recibiendo un canal de capital a24, marque el astil y lo afirme,
a los pocos días se va el canal,espere tres días y me decidí a reorientar la antena y el canal a24 reparecio.
 pero la antena quedo orientada 4 grados mas al norte ,verifique y es como la transmisión saliera de otra ubicación
¿alguien tubo el mismo problema?


----------



## sergiot

Creo que algo de eso pasa, yo suelo tener canales o incluso varios canales que desaparecen y a las pocas horas sin tocar nada vuelven a la normalidad.

En un momento sospeché de mi antena, por que ya me pasó, pero ese día desde el 22.1 hasta el 26 no andaba nada, desde el 26.1 en adelante andaban bien.


----------



## el-rey-julien

justo somos de la misma zona,yo estoy en adrogue 
,la antena la tenia puesta para temperley/capital .,
 cuando desaparecen los canales los agarra si apunto a lomas/ firestone/ ,es mover la antena solo unos grados y funciona de nuevo .
y asi funciona cada tantos x dias (eso estoy anotanto).
 es como si el canal dejara de transmitir de una ubicación y se pasa a otra,solo me pasa con 2 canales A24 y america, el resto los toma sin importar hacia donde apunte la antena (exepto el canal 31 digo tv ,ese lo agarra solo con la antena apuntando a la plata.

otra cosa que note,con la antena a 2 metros de altura funciona bien,a 8 metros no tanto,
en especial con esos canales que mencione


----------



## sergiot

Lo de la altura en algún momento lo pensé, yo la subí cuando conectamos los dos televisores, pero tengo mis dudas que haya logrado algo bueno.

Tenia ganas de sacar la antena tipo parrilla y poner la una yagui con reflector, pero se me hace que voy a tener problemas con la direccionabilidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo tengo antena tipo parrilla conectado a dos tv ,
con un derivador ,que antes era un alimentador para el amplificador de antena.
le saque el amplificador,porque si bien tiene mejor señal,también tiene mayor ruido.
pasa coche viejo y se pixelaba ,mejor sin el amplificador de rf


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hey gato yo no te dije nada ,pero no importa ,
> una pregunta, es posible que los transmisores nuevos de tv digital ,dejen de transmitir de una antena y se pase a otra.
> porque me paso esto,
> la antena firme a un punto cardinal recibiendo un canal de capital a24, marque el astil y lo afirme,
> a los pocos días se va el canal,espere tres días y me decidí a reorientar la antena y el canal a24 reparecio.
> pero la antena quedo orientada 4 grados mas al norte ,verifique y es como la transmisión saliera de otra ubicación
> ¿alguien tubo el mismo problema?



vuelvo a repetir el problema es que mezclaron varios componente y armaron este televisor créeme *lemur* el problema era que el tubo no era para ese flyback ni para esa placa por eso le hicieron esa modificación para que ande unos meses y taran dinero fácil no es la primera vez que me cruzo con algo así


----------



## tonni v

BUENAS TARDE COLEGAS:
*********************
De antemano Gracias por su ayuda,
Pues me yego un TV. marca RCA modelo MR-14V65 Chasis 40-211 15G MAMIX de 14". El cual tiene la falla siguiente:: Al conectarlo a la RED enciende el LED frontal del tv, y al querer encenderlo no lo hace y el LED sigue encendido. Prosegui asi:: Cambie el IC k2969 y el IC  que no rec la matricula pero es el que genera los pulsos hacia el ICK2996. Luego de ello pretendi encender el TV y lo mismo. Al medir voltages DC del secundario del Chooper y estos estan por debajo de los nominales, ya revise resistencias capacitores transistores y no encontre nada sospechoso mmm ya no se que hacer jeje... alguien me podria ayudar???


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa los condensadores electroliticos del primario de la fuente,en especial los de pequeño valor


----------



## tonni v

Gracias el-rey-julien,
eso are y te comento!


----------



## el-rey-julien

cambialo aunque mida bien


----------



## tonni v

te referis a los electroliticos?


----------



## el-rey-julien

si a ellos me refiero, tiene que haber uno de 33µ o de 10µ ,quizas de 47µ


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si a ellos me refiero, tiene que haber uno de 33µ o de 10µ ,quizas de 47µ



En el caso de RCA que te comente el mio RAR2990 no era ese capacitor pero me dijeron que podía ser el micro o el cristal que no emiten el pulso de arranque, dicen que suelen falla mucho en estos equipos por lo que leí


Después pueden ser muchas cosas

posdata para *tonni v*:  nunca dejes de probar bien los capacitores porque por mas que estén bueno créeme acarrean los peores dolores de cabeza sobre todos lo de las fuente y la etapa +B


----------



## tonni v

Gracias colegas;
les comento pronto!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Hola amigos forista* tengo una pregunta resulta que NO tengo diagrama de televisores LCD, ni un sintonizador, ni un _*capacimetro*_ para saber que capacitor va en la entrada de la etapa de CABLE

el probla es el siguiente rompieron la ficha del sintonizador de mas canales CABLE y estan usando el de menos que es la ficha de AIRE

quise colocar la ficha pero me encontre con que falta un capacitor en la entrada 

etapa de _*AIRE VHF*_

etapa de *CABLE UHF*


*modelo del televisor *


*Alguien sabe el valor de capacitor en cuestión ??*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Llevaban 1 pF por 1000V en serie tanto en línea como en masa de antena , los chasis vivos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Llevaban 1 pF por 1000V en serie tanto en línea como en masa de antena , los chasis vivos



*2,2pF*  no solo lleva un solo capacitor y si le mando directo el cable al colector y capacitor.. ¿Que pasa


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si no lleva chasis vivo , va solo en vivo , ponele el de 2.2p


----------



## J2C

2.2pF es muy chico para estar en serie con la entrada, da una Xc=1340Ω a 54MHz de canal 2 que me parece mucho.


 Calculo que debe ser un mínimo de 100pF que da una Xc=29Ω.


 Piensen que queda en serie con los 75Ω  de la antena.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin

pucha  no encontré... Tengo de 8.2pF y 100pF y va a estar dificil que encuentre otro NO tiene otro capacitor es como se ve en la foto uno en serie y después otro.

El que me falta es C101, L125 no va


----------



## J2C

VD101 parece ser un doble diodo de protección, y C101 como que esta en serie con la entrada pero bloqueando continua.


 Recuerdo que en algunos esquemáticos de los Grundig que hacia el Grande Jefe solía venir incluido el esquemático del sintonizador.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hubiera jurado  , pero no , J2C tiene razón , acabo de abrir dos cajitas de entrada de antena de chasis vivo y lleva dos de 470pF 2kV y la otra dos de 1000 pF 1kV


----------



## J2C

H

Fijate por donde lo analize, y creo que con la apertura forzada que has realizado que le mande Lucky !!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-

 P.D.: no te sonrojes, sabes que soy medio lokito !!!.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

J2C dijo:


> H
> 
> Fijate por donde lo analize, y creo que con la apertura forzada que has realizado que le mande Lucky !!!!


 
Si , lo entendí perfecto , solo que no se me hubiera ocurrido  , tenían tapa a presión con dos soldaduras 

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

J2C dijo:


> VD101 parece ser un doble diodo de protección, y C101 como que esta en serie con la entrada pero bloqueando continua.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



exacto *DV101* esta en ambas entrada *AIRE/CABLE* y son dos diodos a masa uno con cátodo y el otro a ánodo parecido a un varistor y *C101* es para la continua todo para protección. 

Bueno coloque un capacitor de *100pF* y funco nomas 

después subo fotos, pero quedo horrible y por 2 pesos que mas quieres


----------



## J2C

Subí a 470pF ó 1000pF como los vio 2M.


Puede que también tenga algún otro problema que no llegas a ver ni podes medir.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin

bueno quedo en *470pF* y aquí las fotos:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese capacitor parece reciclado de un valvular  !

Pero quedó técnicamente bien  !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese capacitor parece reciclado de un valvular  !
> 
> Pero quedó técnicamente bien  !



noooo  fue de uno del año 80  no me acuerdo la marca, pero la caja era de madera


----------



## serch knife

Hola compañeros del foro un cordial saludo desde Nicaragua para todos los usuarios del foro en esta ocasión vengo a comentarles sobre un problema que e tenido con un tv de 21'' , que me a dado ya mas de un dolor de cabeza se trata de un tv de la marca Daewoo modelo DTQ-21u4 chasis CN-001GF  el cual me trajeron para una modificación en su alimentación original menta se conectaba única mente a 220v de la red , el problema es que en mi país la electricidad domiciliar es de 120v , y por eso era necesaria la modificación de la fuente , luego de investigar un poco y cambiar un par de resistencias de la fuente logre hacerla andar (la fuente) consiguiendo los valores de tensión  indicados en el manual de servicio , ahora el problema radica en que al darle power al tv se escucha el típico zumbido de los TV,s que hacen al encender y luego todos los voltajes de la fuente caen a cero  y vuelve a st-by luego de un rato  , adjunto imagen de la fuente  , la unica modificacion fue cabiar la R809 de 220k a 100k  espero puedan ayudarme de antemano gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

se modifica las resistencias en la parte del tl431 ,no en la entrada ,
lo que le da la tencion de referencia para que oscile el ic es el tl431 el zener programable

PD;
 ¿ sin modificaciones no funciona nada? pregunto porque tengo entendido que esas fuentes funcionan desde los 90 volt asta los 240 volt,
pero puede que yo este equivocado 

aqui el esquema 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/esque...sn-dtq-21u4-ssn-dtq-2133ssfn-chcn-001gf-2656/
en el manual dice que se alimenta con 110 volt(pagina 6) , esquema (esquema de fuente en la pagina 14)

tiene un recuadrito marcado donde dice usa ,ay esta la modificacion para que funcione a 110 volt ,
hay que cambiar lo que dice alli


----------



## serch knife

Hola gracias por la pronta respuesta y por el consejo , yo igual tenia entendido que este tipo de fuentes funcionaban desde los 90v a 240v pero en este caso en 120v no funcionaba nada ni siquiera había tensión en el secundario de la fuente fue por eso que no intente cambiar la resistencia del tl431 ,  esta tv me dijeron que es de origen coreano y que por eso solo funcionaba con 220v



Las modificaciones de el cuadrito que esta sobre el esquema ya las hice pero al parecer también hay otras , sera por esto que al momento de encender la tv hace el intento y de inmediato se caen todas las tensiones  de el secundario de la fuente ? Sera por esto:


----------



## sergiot

Esas fuentes funcionan con ambas tensiones, los cambios son por que en 110V la corriente aumenta y solo por eso, pero a efectos de una prueba de corto tiempo se puede dejar original para verificar el funcionamiento del tv.

Si no funciona, es porque el tv no funciona por otras razones que no tienen que ver la tensión de 120V de la línea.


----------



## serch knife

Ya sospechaba algo como eso mas porque una vez lo logre hacer encender , segun los síntomas que presenta , que son la caída total de tensión en el secundario de la fuente al darle pwr ,  que sugerencias podrían darme sobre posibles fallas? En vista que ya agote las pruebas básicas que me an enseñado para tv,s  les agradecería que me indicaran alguna falla posible

PD:el str w5763 ya lo e cambiado y el transistor horizontal parece estar bien


----------



## Don Plaquetin

serch knife dijo:


> Hola compañeros del foro un cordial saludo desde Nicaragua para todos los usuarios del foro en esta ocasión vengo a comentarles sobre un problema que e tenido con un tv de 21'' , que me a dado ya mas de un dolor de cabeza se trata de un tv de la marca Daewoo modelo DTQ-21u4 chasis CN-001GF  el cual me trajeron para una modificación en su alimentación original menta se conectaba única mente a 220v de la red , el problema es que en mi país la electricidad domiciliar es de 120v , y por eso era necesaria la modificación de la fuente , luego de investigar un poco y cambiar un par de resistencias de la fuente logre hacerla andar (la fuente) consiguiendo los valores de tensión  indicados en el manual de servicio , ahora el problema radica en que al darle power al tv se escucha el típico zumbido de los TV,s que hacen al encender y luego todos los voltajes de la fuente caen a cero  y vuelve a st-by luego de un rato  , adjunto imagen de la fuente  , la unica modificacion fue cabiar la R809 de 220k a 100k  espero puedan ayudarme de antemano gracias



viste todo eso que cambiaste, bueno,,, volve a colocar todo donde estaba y buscate un transformador de 220 110 núcleo 50watts


----------



## el-rey-julien

no, en el manual dice que para 110 volt hay que cambiar 
r801
c804
r809
r895
r882


----------



## Daniel Lopes

SSTC dijo:


> bueno quedo en *470pF* y aquí las fotos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 118861
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 118862
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 118863


Hola a todos , yo puedo mirar una cinta de 300 Ohmios conectada , pero lo correcto es una toma coaxial (ficha henbra )de 75 Ohmios , malla a la tierra y vivo a lo capacitor .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , yo puedo mirar una cinta de 300 Ohmios conectada , pero lo correcto es una toma coaxial (ficha henbra )de 75 Ohmios , malla a la tierra y vivo a lo capacitor .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Si es correcto quizás sea menos la impedancia, pero es un tramo de 20Cm no es todo el cable  no coloque una ficha porque no tenia nada a mano.. si te pones al corriente sabrás que donde estoy viviendo ahora *NO hay casa de venta de componentes* asi que me arreglo con lo que tengo y encuentro en la calle 

saludo gran amigo *Daniel*


----------



## Don Plaquetin

buenas le traigo otra pregunta estoy con un televisor que tiene el chasis _*40-2918t6-mag1x*_ el cual no puedo encontrar el diagrama. El problema del mismo es que no tiene audio, cheque la tensión de alimentación y esta en 18Volts, cheque falsos contacto y nada.. en fin sigo buscando soluciones 

Ahora estoy midiendo el *TDA8944j* para saber si esta quemado, pero la falla que tenga inhabilita ambos canales, estaba pensado ir al integrado de donde viene la señal de audio que NO SË el código porque esta borrado y tratar de medir con una amplificador para saber si sale señal de mismo ( si es que eso se puede )... probaría de colocar el mismo o sea el remplazo, pero no hay casa de repuesto donde estoy e ir a Mar del plata por un integrado es un pecado. Entonces pensé en un amplificador con otro integrado  *Que dicen se puede* 

*Posdata:* El modelo del televisor es cualquiera porque esta placa la saque de un televisor la cual no va en en el mismo es mas se maneja todo a control remoto porque la botonera no coincide ni las entrada en la parte de atras, en fin el solo me guio por el chasis y sus componentes. Lo demás anda bien solo que el HV del flyback esta pasado es mas arquea si tiene humedad el tubo.

saludos gracias por la escuchar


----------



## el-rey-julien

*revisa por la pata 10 *
fijate en la tabla donde 0 y 1 
1 es positivo y o es o volt


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Que tensión tengo que encontrar ahi *lemur* ??'


----------



## el-rey-julien

de 5 volt estamos hablando (en la base del transistor), pero mira la hoja de datos hay un pcb guiate de alli





hoja de datos           .

.
mira en la pagina 14


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo

drekc dijo:


> Hola buen dia compañeros!!!
> 
> Tengo una duda espero me puedan ayudar: resulta que me llego una TV phillips de 29" la cual venia con problemas de sintonizador, lave la tarjeta con alcohol isopropilico resolde soldaduras y al momento de encender "tomala" ya no prendió solo se ven 4 lineas en la parte superior de la pantalla a lo largo en forma horizontal de colores azul,rojo, verde, amarillo.
> 
> Hice todas las pruebas de rigor (horizontal, vertical, yugo, str,)  y tanto voltajes como señales de osciloscopio están bien.
> 
> En mi desesperación hasta cambie la eeprom y nada,  resulta que de buenas a primeras se me ocurrio cambiar el cinescopio phillips por uno mas pequeño de 23 ó 24" no recuerdo bien... y resulta que la TV prendió excelentemente bien, entonces dije: no pss esta mal el cinescopio, lleve a que me lo revivieran con un reactivador de cinescopios, lo traje lo conecte y que creen??? ............NADA!  el TV sigue sin encender, HELP ME!!  no se que mas hacer, como es que con un cinescopio diferente  prende y con el original nadaaa, QUE PUEDE SER?????
> 
> De antemano agradezco su atención.


Saludos,, debes cambiar la memoria Eprom, trata de conseguir la data del modelo y la cargas en una eprom en blanco, sino sale la falla,, debes cambiar los filtros relacionados con el vertical. saludos


----------



## Covertal

Hola amigos, me regalaron un tv Toshiba 2829TL con una falla, se ve media pantalla al centro como aplastada, la consulta es si lo podre reparar yo con mis escasos conocimientos de electrónica, en audio me defiendo varios amplificadores, pero video nada. 
Mando una foto y uds. me diran.
Solo se que tengo que extremar los cuidados en cuanto a los elevados voltajes.
Desde ya muchas gracias por su atención.
Alberto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiale tooooodos los electrolíticos del Vertical !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiale tooooodos los electrolíticos del Vertical !



lo mismo digo aaaaa Chequear el vertical


----------



## elgriego

Muy Probable que sea el condensador de salida vertical.


Saludos.


----------



## Covertal

Ok. en la semana consigo los cap. y los cambio, gracias por tanta dedicación, los felicito!!!
Alberto


----------



## Arcangelo1973

Hola a todos tengo un TV Led FullHd RCA L32S19SLIM con el siguiente problema me hace rayas horizontales y con los canales de cable y conforme van pasando las horas las rayas se van incrementando  como muestran las imágenes que les adjunto, la falla solo se produce en los canales de cable y creo que en los de antena también (esta tarde lo confirmo), con entrada de audio y vídeo o películas en pendrive se ve perfecto , también he notado un recalentamiento sobre el costado superior izquierdo (visto desde el frente) que no se si tendrá relación pero lo comento.
Desde ya agradezco su ayuda


----------



## alizee2

Pantalla Lg 47LN5700 Leds falta de brillo
Hola que tal muy buenas noches, soy nuevo aquí en el foro y quería saber acerca de una falla que tiene mi televisión smart tv de lg, si no es mucha molestia a continuación les explico: En la parte superior izquierda hasta la parte inferior del mismo lado tiene una franja donde el brillo se fue en pocas palabras es mas tenue la luz de los leds, son aproximadamente como 16cm de ancho de esta linea que esta pegada del lado izquierdo, no le he querido meter mano ya que quiero algo mas de información de expertos que se encuentran aquí lo cual les agradecería bastante si me pudieran ayudar.

Sin mas por el momento muchas gracias por su atención, Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

alizee2 dijo:


> Pantalla Lg 47LN5700 Leds falta de brillo
> Hola que tal muy buenas noches, soy nuevo aquí en el foro y quería saber acerca de una falla que tiene mi televisión smart tv de lg, .



fíjate en la parte inferior de la pantalla despues de la placa *T-con* hay un placa a lo largo que separa por sector la pantalla, fíjate que este correcto.



saludos


----------



## alizee2

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta SSTC la destapare y le tomaré fotos para compartirlas,  y con la placa t-con te refieres?  Gracias espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

alizee2 dijo:


> y con la placa T-con te refieres?





esa que esta hay debajo


----------



## sergioknifep

Hola compañeros , no se si este en el tema adecuado pero quería preguntar por un problema que e tenido con un tv de la marca samsung que a llegado a mi mesa de trabajo ,la falla que presenta es que  el tv no enciende.al precionar pwr no pasa nada no se escucha oscilación ni nada  Y no presenta ningún otro sintoma el led de stb enciende fija mente no titila ni nada ya revice los voltajes de la fuente parecen ser los correctos el tr horizontal esta en buen estado y quería escuchar sujerancias de ustedes sobre cual es el problema que tiene el tv es chasis:k16D
Modelo:cl21A730EQ8x



Quería mencionar que hay algo que me llama la atención de este tv y es que en el trafo driver horizontal solo hay 1 voltio , lo cual creo que puede ser la falla , al principio pensé que era el tr driver horizontal pero esta en buen estado y además resulta que a la base de este trancistor llegan 4.5 v dc lo que me pareció anormal pero luego de revisar vi que esta conectada a través de unas resistencias a un regulador de 5v ya que es el primer tv slim que reparo me quede con la duda

También les agradecería si pudieran facilitarme el esquema de esta tv


----------



## elgriego

Hola sergioknifep, aqui te dejo el diagrama del tv , para que te ayude en la reparacion.




Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

sergioknifep dijo:


> Hola compañeros , no se si este en el tema adecuado pero quería preguntar por un problema que e tenido con un tv de la marca samsung que a llegado a mi mesa de trabajo ,la falla que presenta es que  el tv no enciende.al precionar pwr no pasa nada no se escucha oscilación ni nada  Y no presenta ningún otro sintoma el led de stb enciende fija mente no titila ni nada ya revice los voltajes de la fuente parecen ser los correctos el tr horizontal esta en buen estado y quería escuchar sujerancias de ustedes sobre cual es el problema que tiene el tv es chasis:k16D
> Modelo:cl21A730EQ8x



Hola 

prueba por otro lado. Solo en Horiz verifica "+B y Flyback" si están correcto ve a micro de encendido y verifica si los 5V están en el pulsador de encendido.

saludos


----------



## sergioknifep

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta compañeros , y gracias por el aporte sera de mucha ayuda , les comento en +B hay 145v y todos los demás voltajes de la fuente parecen estar correctos voy a verificar si todos llegan al micro , luego les comento , quería consultarles ,  en el trató driver horizontal tengo un voltaje de apenas 1v lo que me parece anomalo y la resistencia que alimenta a dicho transformador se calienta muchísimo sin estar el tv en funcionamiento que podrá causar esto ?  El TR driver horizontal lo verifique y esta en buen estado


----------



## Don Plaquetin

sergioknifep dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta compañeros , y gracias por el aporte sera de mucha ayuda , les comento en +B hay 145v y todos los demás voltajes de la fuente parecen estar correctos voy a verificar si todos llegan al micro , luego les comento , quería consultarles ,  en el trató driver horizontal tengo un voltaje de apenas 1v lo que me parece anomalo y la resistencia que alimenta a dicho transformador se calienta muchísimo sin estar el tv en funcionamiento que podrá causar esto ?  El TR driver horizontal lo verifique y esta en buen estado



Si esta pasado el +B !!! Que resistencia y donde estas midiendo tensión en este TR ¡? 

​


----------



## sergioknifep

Es la R402 que lleva la alimentación al trafo driver y la atension que mencione estaba en la base del TR driver  horizontal



Debo mencionar que el esquema no coinside con esta tv , aun así agradesco el aporte adjunto unas fotos de la placa

Mas imágenes del tv



Hola buscando por el foro me encontré con este esquema , se asemeja mucho mas a esta tv pero no es por completo compatible , pero casi todo es igual


----------



## altander

Tengo una tv de 22 que me quema el integrado de la vertical ya lo cambie 3 veces es el TA8403K al cambiarlo me da imagen pero luego la imagen se encoge y por ultimo ya no me da imagen  donde puedo a empezar a revisar y aguas por la ayuda que me pueda dar


----------



## Don Plaquetin

sergioknifep dijo:


> Es la R402 que lleva la alimentación al trafo driver y la atension que mencione estaba en la base del TR driver  horizontal



el esquema puede ser cualquiera la idea es guiarse veras del samsung es esta la foto 



y pogamo que llegan esos 12Volts pasan por D402 luego R402 y hay en ese punto dices que tienes 1V y que la resistencia se calienta,,, ¡? 

si hay una resistencia que se calienta es por 3 razones:

1 - La tensión de A+ es mayor 
2 - El transistor esta en corto
3 - El transistor tiene tension continua en la base

Te doy idea mas o menos porque nunca se me presento un problema así  si me paso que el control de tensión que esta en el optoacoplador estaba por la nubes (se quemo el zener) y la fuente me daba unos valores exagerado que quemaba todo lo que alimentara  

*en el caso de diagrama samsung el zener era el DZ804 *

saludos 

posdata: sigo sosteniendo que el +B esta por las nubes





altander dijo:


> Tengo una tv de 22 que me quema el integrado de la vertical ya lo cambie 3 veces es el TA8403K al cambiarlo me da imagen pero luego la imagen se encoge y por ultimo ya no me da imagen  donde puedo a empezar a revisar y aguas por la ayuda que me pueda dar



Levanta la pin 1 del del integrado y coloca una resistencia de 1kΩ entre pin 1 y el 6 y mide la tensión de alimentación.  luego chequea el pin 2 que no sea que alla demasiada intensidad los amplificadores verticales suele quemarse por dos cosas mala alimentación y excedente de corriente ya sea por tensiones incorrectas o corto en el yugo mas si el mismo es viejo  

saludos


----------



## elgriego

Hola altander,Y cuanto tenes de +b En el ci de salida vertical.?



Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola foreros una preguntonta en el caso de este modelo si falla la etapa vertical puede que se proteja ¡?

Saludos


----------



## caposuky

Hola gente amiga! Tengo un TV Admiral TGF-2029a de 29 pulgadas que me muestra una linea semi verde horizontal en la pantalla negra. lo unico que tira es eso. Alguin me tira una idea de lo que es?


----------



## elgriego

Hola caposuky,No esta funcionando la etapa de salida vertical,algun componente abierto o desvalorizado,ci quemado,falta de excitacion,tendrias que realizar algunas medidas y pruebas,contarnos lo que observaste,asi te podemos asesorar y ayudar.


Saludos.


----------



## sergioknifep

SSTC dijo:


> el esquema puede ser cualquiera la idea es guiarse veras del samsung es esta la foto
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 131850
> 
> y pogamo que llegan esos 12Volts pasan por D402 luego R402 y hay en ese punto dices que tienes 1V y que la resistencia se calienta,,, ¡?
> 
> si hay una resistencia que se calienta es por 3 razones:
> 
> 1 - La tensión de A+ es mayor
> 2 - El transistor esta en corto
> 3 - El transistor tiene tension continua en la base
> 
> Te doy idea mas o menos porque nunca se me presento un problema así  si me paso que el control de tensión que esta en el optoacoplador estaba por la nubes (se quemo el zener) y la fuente me daba unos valores exagerado que quemaba todo lo que alimentara
> 
> *en el caso de diagrama samsung el zener era el DZ804 *
> 
> saludos
> 
> posdata: sigo sosteniendo que el +B esta por las nubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levanta la pin 1 del del integrado y coloca una resistencia de 1kΩ entre pin 1 y el 6 y mide la tensión de alimentación.  luego chequea el pin 2 que no sea que alla demasiada intensidad los amplificadores verticales suele quemarse por dos cosas mala alimentación y excedente de corriente ya sea por tensiones incorrectas o corto en el yugo mas si el mismo es viejo
> 
> saludos



Hola compañeros estube pensando en lo que me dijeron y cambie todos los diodos zener de la etapa de control de la fuente pero el +B sigue igual y ya no se ni que hacerle a este tv


----------



## elgriego

Hola sergioknifep,Probaste la fuente con carga ,es decir en el punto que tenes los 145v,conectar una lampara incandescente de por lo menos 65w 220v,y ver si la tension sigue alta ,o se estabiliza en los 125 o 130v que supuestamente debe entregar esa fuente,Porque partamos que no sabemos cuanto voltage entrega esta fuente, ya que si los demas voltages estan correctos ,es evidente que el +b tambien lo esta,con respecto a la caida sobre la R que alimenta al Tr excitador horizontal,y ya que decis que esta en buen estado,como bien dice el colega SSTC,Si tenes tension positiva en la base del Tr excitador,es logico que la tension de colector caiga y la r caliente,ya que si tenemos la presencia de voltage de continua a la salida del jungla de ese tv,es mas que evidente,que el mismo esta en mal estado.

Saludos.


----------



## sergioknifep

Gracias por tu sugerencia es lo que e venido pensando hace un tiempo , voy a probar ,no puede ser un bonbillo de 100w ? Y acá no se consiguen de 220v , si pongo dos en serie que pasaría , es posible que pueda probarla asi? Otra consulta esa tensión continua en la base del TR driver no se deberá a la rd261 ? A la base llegan 0.95v , otra cosa la salida horizontal del ic jungla esta conectada a la base del TR driver a través de un capacitor de 0.33uf me pareció raro que no fuera a través de una resistencia de 100 ohm   ,cambie el capacitor le puse uno nuevo por las dudas pero sigue igual ,


----------



## sergioknifep

Hola compañeros les comento retire la RD261 y resulta que es la razón por la que hay tensión continua en la base del transistor driver luego de retirarla la tensión de el trató driver subió de apenas 1v a 10v


----------



## CYCA

Hola. compañeros del foro tengo una falla que me tiene loco, es un tv. marca LG modelo 21fx5rg el cual no capta los canales con la antena solo lluvia, pero al conectarle señal de tv cable capta un canal un poco borroso y en blanco y negro pero al hacer el cambio de canal sigue en el mismo canal les agradesco su ayuda anticipadamente.


----------



## J2C

Cyca


 Busca el esquemático de tu televisor y revisa la línea de la tensión de sintonía del sintonizador, en algunos era hace un tiempo de +33V.



 Esa falla es típica y muestra ese efecto.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pandacba

Si las tensiones estan correctas podría deberse o a un problema en la memoria, al FT del sistea de sintonía
Has intentado hace la autoprogramación? que suecede al hacerlo?


----------



## CYCA

Gracias por sus consejos, ya revise los voltajes del sintonizador y cambie lo condensadores por las dudas y el problema persiste ,ahora estoy buscando la data de la memoria.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

CYCA dijo:


> Gracias por sus consejos, ya revise los voltajes del sintonizador y cambie lo condensadores por las dudas y el problema persiste ,ahora estoy buscando la data de la memoria.



cambia el sintonizador o sácale la tapita del costado y fijate


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Una pregunta en la etapa OUT de Integrado LM317 se deben encontrad la tensión 8V o solo esta presente  se acciona el standby ??

porque hay un *problemita problemon* que la resistencia de 22K esta frita, pero la tensión no aparece

Ver el archivo adjunto 133168

Ver el archivo adjunto 133169


----------



## sergioknifep

Hola compañeros , esta vez vengó a solicitar su ayuda con un problemita un poco extraño que me esta presentando un tv de la marca mastertech , el cual no responde a las entradas de vídeo , cuando de conecta un dvd a una de las dos entradas de vídeo y se selecciona av1 o av2 no muestra ni pisca de señal , y ya que nunca se me había presentado esta falla antes , quería que me orientaran con su experiencia , para saber donde empezar a revisar gracias y saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola nuevamente 

Probaste si el cable de el DVD esta bueno ??
Probaste con otro equipo que entregue una señal de video ?? 
Esa etapa  se quema por mas que se conecte erróneamente los cables de audio fíjate en el diagrama no puede estar muy lejos la falla.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Una pregunta en el *Chassis JYM-560* se me vinieron todas la tensiones abajo en la etapa secundaria, después de una descarga del flyback. Saque el mismo (levante el pin +b) y coloque la lampara para medir tensión y un desastre todo muy bajo pique x d pique y no encuentro nada 

algunas ideas de pa que lado seguir 

Saludos. 

_Les dejo la foto adjunta _


----------



## elgriego

Buenas tardes colega SSTC,si todas las resistencias,y diodos estan bien ,habria que chequear el opto y el zener programable.


Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas tardes colega SSTC,si todas las resistencias,y diodos estan bien ,habria que chequear el opto y el zener programable.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



El *KA431* me da sospechas lo voy a cambiar  


*Griego* el zener *D809* de la etapa primaria o *D811* en el colector de *Q802* ?? ambos estan en un posible


----------



## J2C

.



En ese chasis, en modo Stand By las tensiones son levemente inferiores a lo normal.


Si debe de estar bien los *+5V* del UOC para la parte µ (del 23 al 42) exactamente en el *#35* .




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego

SSTC dijo:


> El *KA431* me da sospechas lo voy a cambiar
> 
> 
> *Griego* el zener *D809* de la etapa primaria o *D811* en el colector de *Q802* ?? ambos estan en un posible



Si colega, son componentes criticos esos dos,igualmemente si hubo fugas de alta el mas cobarde es el Tl 431

Pd Como dice Juanka,chek pow on ???

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot

Es una fuente bastante confiable, la ultima que reparé fue a causa de una cucaracha que se metio entre los pines del mosfet y se desintegraron hasta los alambres de las patas, cambie todo y salió andando de primera.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

J2C dijo:


> En ese chasis, en modo Stand By las tensiones son levemente inferiores a lo normal.
> Si debe de estar bien los *+5V* del UOC para la parte µ (del 23 al 42) exactamente en el *#35* .
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Si son correcta las tensiones, al encender la tensiones suben, pero al llegar a los 100 se apaga en bien lo accionas el *stand by* 

Saludos


----------



## J2C

.


Si accionas el Stand By se enciende y empiezan a subir las tensiones hasta 100V y ahí se apaga ???.

Eso lo ves sobre el Led del frente ????.




Este chasis no tiene protección desde el vertical, pero si la tiene del horizontal y mas precisamente desde la rectificación y acomodamiento de la tensión de filamento que entra al UOC en el *#37*.

Podría estar protegiéndose.

Habría que ver que pasa sobre la señal *POWER_ON* *#28* en esos momentos.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Si accionas el Stand By se enciende y empiezan a subir las tensiones hasta 100V y ahí se apaga ???.
> 
> Eso lo ves sobre el Led del frente ????.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este chasis no tiene protección desde el vertical, pero si la tiene del horizontal y mas precisamente desde la rectificación y acomodamiento de la tensión de filamento que entra al UOC en el *#37*.
> 
> Podría estar protegiéndose.
> 
> Habría que ver que pasa sobre la señal *POWER_ON* *#28* en esos momentos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Solo use la placa donde esta el pulsador Standby,, enciendo y la lampara enciende un destello de un cuarto de segundo y se apaga o sea lo que hacia el televisor  y el led piloto/monitor se apaga y si no me equivoco es porque la fuente queda en corto, pero no hay tal 

Saludos *juanka* 

Posdata: Mañana revisare lo que me mencionas


----------



## elgriego

SSTC dijo:


> Solo use la placa donde esta el pulsador Standby,, enciendo y la lampara enciende un destello de un cuarto de segundo y se apaga o sea lo que hacia el televisor  y el led piloto/monitor se apaga y si no me equivoco es porque la fuente queda en corto, pero no hay tal
> 
> Saludos *juanka*
> 
> Posdata: Mañana revisare lo que me mencionas



Buen Dia SSTC. En esos casos rebeldes,lo que un sevidor hace es forzar el arranque,por supuesto que tomando las precauciones del caso,lampara en serie,salidas desconectadas,solo rectificador y filtrado,(SOLO LA FUENTE) no se porque,pero me parece que esta embalada,y el micro se apiola antes que el tester.

Pd, Antes que me reten,  si hacia estas pruebas ,,,,con equipos de cientos de miles dolares  ,no lo voy a hacer con un tv.

Saludos.


----------



## diodoled

Hola tengo una tv que es de mi suegro, que de repente de estar viendo una pelicula se apagó, lo destapé para revisarlo y el fusible estaba sano, medí tensión en el capacitor grande y no llega los 300 voltios, supuse que era el power swicht y compré uno para reemplazarlo, el mismo es el CQ765RT, lo probé con la lampara serie conectada y la misma se enciendió  intensamente, supuse entonces de un corto, medí todos los diodos rectificadores y estan bien, lo que no entiendo es porque el fusible no voló, lo probé sancando el cable del desmagnitezador que trabaja con el PTC y ahí prendió un poco el foco pero al rato se prendió de nuevo de forma intensa, estoy un poco confundido.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

diodoled dijo:


> Hola tengo una tv que es de mi suegro, que de repente de estar viendo una pelicula se apagó, lo destapé para revisarlo y el fusible estaba sano, medí tensión en el capacitor grande y no llega los 300 voltios, supuse que era el power swicht y compré uno para reemplazarlo, el mismo es el CQ765RT, lo probé con la lampara serie conectada y la misma se enciendió  intensamente, supuse entonces de un corto, medí todos los diodos rectificadores y estan bien, lo que no entiendo es porque el fusible no voló, lo probé sancando el cable del desmagnitezador que trabaja con el PTC y ahí prendió un poco el foco pero al rato se prendió de nuevo de forma intensa, estoy un poco confundido.



no creo que el cq765xxx tenga algo que ver ademas si estaría en corto volaría el fusible. No se como conectaste el foco, pero de seguro la falla de tu televisor nada tiene que ver con la fuente primaria ademas dino que televisor tienes Marca, modelo y numero chasis.

saludos


----------



## diodoled

gracias por responder, la tv es de las chinas, marca SPEED MODELO STV-2124USF 
No se si será el nro de chasis pero dice 44792

Tambien cuando la enciendo con la lampara serie conectada, la misma se prende y se apaga, como que intenta encender y no puede, aclaro que el desmagtizador lo tengo desconectado, pero al conectarlo el foco prende de forma permanente.


----------



## elgriego

Hola diodoled,ademas de aportarnos los datos que te pide el colega SSTC,seria interesante nos comentes ,que tipo de lampara estas usando y de cuantos Wats ???


Saludos.


----------



## diodoled

Es un Bombillo de 100 Watts, la armé en serie para proteger los aparatos que pruebo. Esta mal?


----------



## elgriego

Es chico,para el consumo del tv,sobre todo, si como decis intenta arrancar,deberias poner otro mas de 65w ,en paralelo con el anterior ,y probar.

Igualmente estamos haciendo una supocicion,pero con todas las cargas conectadas,es normal ese comportamiento,habria que ver que hace ,con el horizontal desvinculado.

Saludos.


----------



## diodoled

Ya probé desvinculado el horizontal y con el desmagnetizador desconectado, prende un poquito el bombillo y despues  se apaga, cuando desconecto la tv se escucha un chillido breve, no pude prescisar donde mismo, pero es en la etapa de entrada. Lo que hice despues es conectar el cable del desmagnitazor y al probarlo de vuelta, el bombillo encendio a pleno de nuevo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

diodoled dijo:


> También cuando la enciendo con la lampara serie conectada, la misma se prende y se apaga, como que intenta encender y no puede, aclaro que el desmagtizador lo tengo desconectado, pero al conectarlo el foco prende de forma permanente.



Si lees mas atrás notaras que tu televisor tiene el mismo chasis que el mio solo que alguna reformas la marca no importa, el modelo menos. Es el chasis el problemático es el CX-A21FB no te puedo adelantar mas porque yo me quede en que se protege que es lo que te pasa. 

Cuando queda en Standby todo bien y cuando la enciendes se protege y es que al suministrar la tensión de trabajo el micro comienza a detectar las fallas y hay manda un pulso al optoacoplador para que no siga encendido.... 

saludos


----------



## diodoled

flacojuan dijo:


> A ver mejor nos olvidamos del bendito ptc, eso nada que ver.....
> 
> Bien alejandro lo primero es conseguir una lampara incandescente de 100w no menos, lo segundo al conectar el tV sin el degauss, tienes que medir las tensiones secundarias de la fuente del tv, normalmente en los philips usan +95V y +12V con respecto a tierra de secundario la puedes agarrar del selector de canales. si esas tensiones existen quiere decir que el primario de la fuente esta excelente. lo que queda seria arrancar el tv con la lampara de 100W.
> 
> ojo... hay algunos tv que consumen cerca de 100W por lo que la lampara encendera completamente, pero como es un phillips este seguro no seria el caso.
> 
> ok, cuando la arranques y veas que por lo menos arranca el tv y a los pocos segundos comienza a encender la lampara no creas que es un corto circuito. sino es por que la imagem busca aparecer en el tv y alli comsume mucho mas.
> 
> Si ese es el caso, simplemente conecta tu tv directo a la linea, sin miedo hijo.... que de seguro va aparecer la falla que supuestamente te habian dicho antes de apagarse. ahora si el tv se apaga inmediatamente despues de dar la orden de encendido habria que realizar otras pruebas.
> 
> por ultimo, si al medir las tensiones en la fuente y no estan primero chequea el transistor de salida horizontal que alo mejor se puso en cortocircuito. por ahora veremos que pasa con esas pruebas.
> saludos.....



Creo que es lo que exactamente me esta pasando a mi tambien, ademas elgriego tambien lo mencionó anteriormente, lo que haré es o conseguir una lampara de mas watts o conectarlo directamente a ver como se comporta, de algo estoy seguro, la tv no está en corto, comentaré los resultados.


----------



## diodoled

Señores, despues de un buen tiempo, volvì a revisar la tv en cuestion, le hice la mediciones correspondientes, llegan los 300 volts al capacitor de filtro, medì tensiòn en el colector del transistor horizontal y no hay lectura, o sea voltage, tengo entendido que para que haya voltage en el transistor horizontal , el ci oscilador horinzontal debe estar alimentado y funcionando.

El problemas es que no ubico dicho CI, lo unico que veo es el regulador CQ0765RT de 5 patas, al cual le llega un voltage de 12V en la pata 3 que es VCC, en el datasheet me del mismo pude traducir una parte del texto que es el siguiente: 

"El PWM controlador incluye oscilador de frecuencia fija integrada , bajo
bloqueo de voltaje, supresión de borde de ataque" 

Teniendo en cuenta esto, asumo que el CQ0765RT es tambien el oscilador horizontal.

Tambien debo mencionar que antes de los comentado arriba, reemplacè el IC por otro nuevo y anduvo por un dìa pero despues se quedó muerto otra vez, mismo sintomas, no prende, no enciende ni la luz del standby.


----------



## elgriego

*Buenas tardes estimado,de acuerdo a lo que ud pregunta, estimo que tiene un error de conceptos en cuanto a como funciona un tv y sus diferente etapas,le recomiendo que antes de proceder con la reparacion,consulte los siguientes links,que seguramente le resultaran de utilidad.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/horizontal.htm
*
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv-no-enciende.htm

http://curso-completo-de-tv.com/

*Saludos.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola 

Por su *SEGURIDAD* señor *diodoled* es mejor que desista en la reparación hasta que no alla tenido un mínimo de conocimiento tanto por posibles accidentes y por el gasto que realizara sin tener buena satisfacción


----------



## diodoled

Chicos gracias por la sugerencia, pero creo que entenderé de lo que me hablan si por lo menos me dan una idea mas de lo que ya expuse, mencione que el regulador lo reemplacé y funcionó un día entero el televisor, pero después volvió a los mismos sintomas, necesito reparar esta tv porque no tengo para pagar una reparacion ademas, me gusta aprender de los problemas que surgen en los televisores, yo tengo fé en que lo voy a reparar tengo conocimientos básicos de electronica y eso de algo me sirve, es mas, en este mismo foro ya me ayudaron a reparar una tv je.je. porque no hacerlo otra vez? solo quiero que me orienten y nada mas


----------



## elgriego

Hola diodoled,Si te dedicas a leer los links que te pase ,no solo vas a arreglar ese tv ,sino  cualquier aparato electronico,no olvidemos que el aprendizage no ocupa lugar.


Saludos.


----------



## diodoled

el griego, de hecho gracias a uno de los links que me pasaste, pues ya lo conosco, pude reparar una tv vieja hace vastante tiempo, es más lo apliqué para esta tv tambien, de acuerdo a los paso que indica.

1) Tengo voltaje en el filtro principal
2) Secundario del transformador de conmutación, no tengo tension
3) Por ende no tengo tension en +B
4) Al regulador CQ0765RT le llegan 12V en el pin 3 que según la hoja de datos esta bien,
pude ver tambien que al pin 1 le llega la tension del filtro principal, osea los 300V no sé si eso es normal, otra cosa, ya mencioné que habia reemplazo el CT0765RT y el TV funcionó por todo un día, yo creo que el CQ0765RT volvió a dañarse.

Mi consulta : es normal que le lleguen los 300V del filtro en el pin 1?
es posible que el CT0765RT sea trucho y por eso se haya dañado?


----------



## elgriego

Buenos dias diodoled,Es perfectamente normal que tengas 300v con respecto ,al lado caliente de la fuente en la pata uno, ya que ese es el terminal Drain del mosfet interno del regulador swiching del que estamos hablando,tambien podiamos decir que es normal el voltage en el pin 3 ,aunque el fafricante del ci determina 18v,pero todo depende del valor que le asigno el fabricante del tv.

Y si,tambien es posible que el regulador sea de mala calidad,o tengas una etapa posterior ,que consume mas de la cuenta.

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet2/2/04ysrtz26g10r3q00wdcfcttyh3y.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## diodoled

el griego, gracias por el dato, en todo caso si el regulador esta dañado, aparte de posiblemente ser trucho, que otra cosa podría dañarlo? verifiqué componentes en corto diodos y resistencias y no encontré nada, alguna otra sugerencia?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si la fuente no arranca es porque el secundario no le permite sea porque no tiene carga o esta en corto de las que nocozco si no prende el led es porque es muy fuerte el corto o directamente no existe tal carga (mas que seguro no existe tal carga) Hasta que no conectes un foco en en b+ no sabrás si es la fuente o la etapa secundaria,, o sea tienes que aprender a separar las etapa..

Saludos


----------



## diodoled

Hola SSTC tengo algunas referencias de como hacer eso, y estan muy bien explicadas, no creo tener problemas para hacerlo pero tambien leí que este metodo no es aplicable a algunas fuentes conmutadas que utilizan "retroalimentacion" o pulsos de referencia del flyback.

Esto es un pedazo de texto de un articulo publicado en comunidadelectronicos.com y dice:

"Si estas tensiones no están presentes, debemos verificar cortos en las etapas secundarias, para lo cual debemos desvincular la fuente de dichas etapas y probarlas con una carga falsa, mayormente se suele utilizar una lamparita (bombillo) de 60 o 75 Watt para el +B, conectada en paralelo con el electrolítico encargado de filtrar dicha tensión. Si la fuente sigue sin encender luego de haber desvinculado todos las tensiones de salida, debemos verificar en el circuito primario de la misma si se esta alimentando el circuito integrado oscilador o cual es la causa del defecto.

Cuando decimos que desconectamos las tensiones secundarias, deben tener en cuenta que si la fuente posee opto acoplador esto puede provocar un daño mayor a la misma debido a que este componente es el encargado de controlar los valores de tensión en el secundario"

Bueno, mi consulta es, como saber si esto es aplicable en mi caso, estuve revisando la fuente e hice algunas anotaciones de componentes, el TL431 es un regulador variable que trabaja con un pote tipo preset, se puede ajustar hasta los 36V segun la hoja de datos, tengo un diagrama parecido al chassis que tengo pero no especifica el voltaje que debe entregar este regulador para el mismo.

Tambien el EL817  4 PIN DIP PHOTOTRANSISTOR PHOTOCOUPLER segun la hoja  de datos, en fin exponiendo estos datos, ¿puedo o aplicar el metodo del bombillo?


----------



## sergiot

Si, es una fuente factible para hacer esa prueba.

Mas allá de la posibilidad de que el chip sea trucho, por alguna razón se quemó también el original, eso llevaría a pensar que hay "algo" en el fuente que hace que se queme el chip.

Lamentablemente este tipo de fallas te obliga a medir "todo" y si no dispones de capacimetro, a cambiar "todos" los capacitores incluidos los de cerámica o poliéster.


----------



## diodoled

Gracias por responder sergiot, pues no dispongo de capacimetro, entonces tendría que cambiar todos los capacitores que estan cerca del CQ0765RT, si leiste mis comentarios anteriores, había expuesto que reemplacé el CQ0765RT y funcionó por un día entero, eso me lleva a deducir como tu dices que hay algo que provoca el daño al CQ0765RT y por ende no tengo lectura en el secundario del trafo, estoy en lo correcto?

Otra cosa, si voy a hacer la prueba con el bombillo, supongo que debo primero, cambiar todos los capacitores como mencionaste, luego reemplazar el CQ0765RT y por ultimo desvincular la linea de +B


----------



## neat

Hola!
Tengo una tv DAEWOO, 20 pulgadas modelo Núm.: DTQ-20V1SS SERIE: CN-001G
Tengo muy poca experiencia y me gustaría que me extendieran la mano, por favor.
LA FALLA 
La tv encendía y de repente se apagaba, lo desenchufaba y enchufaba y la luz del diodo encendía, hice lo mismo una y otra vez, hasta que se apagó y no encendió más ni la tv ni el diodo LED

Que puede ser? 
Revise la fuente y al condensador principal le llega voltaje de 170v dc…
Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

neat dijo:


> La tv encendía y de repente se apagaba, lo desenchufaba y enchufaba y la luz del diodo encendía, hice lo mismo una y otra vez, hasta que se apagó y no encendió más ni la tv ni el diodo LED



no se como seran de alla los Dowan  pero pueden ser dos cosas una un falso contacto y lo golpeaste hasta que empeoro la falla y la otra que tenias un problema en el junglas y si lo agarrabas a tiempo lo reparabas y ahorita es tarde


----------



## neat

SSTC dijo:


> no se como seran de alla los Dowan  pero pueden ser dos cosas una un falso contacto y lo golpeaste hasta que empeoro la falla y la otra que tenias un problema en el junglas y si lo agarrabas a tiempo lo reparabas y ahorita es tarde



No me rindo, me gustaría que fueras mi guía, no hare preguntas tonta, lo prometo, solo dime donde inicio, paso a paso de que hacer, llegaríamos a la falla. Por favor

El archivo ajustado, son los planos de la tv


----------



## elgriego

Buenas tardes neat,por empezar deberiamos averiguar si la fuente arranca,yo estimo que no ,basandome en el diagrama que posteaste,yo creo que esta  no arranca,pero vos, sos el que tenes la plaqueta frente a tus ojos,por lo tanto ,toma el multimetro ,pone la punta negativa en la carcaza del sintonizador,o cualquier masa del lado frio,y medi en el positivo de ,C814,C815,C812,C817. Bueno hace eso y comentanos que voltages aparecen ???


Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mismo digo yo seguí los pasos que dijo *elgriego*


----------



## el-rey-julien

neat 
revisa el ic del vertical el la78041
cuando ese falla suele hacer la falla descrita,
yo lo desconectaria por las dudas y pruebo,si el tv enciende vas a ver una linea blanca en la pantalla
si enciende ,cambia el la78041 y todos los capacitores asociados,inclusibe el de la alimentación,
#####################################
otra falla recurrente en esos tipos chasis es un regulador de 9 volt(*que tiene 4 terminales*) que se desuelda y/o su capacitor que se desvaloriza,pero este no parece ser tu caso,ya que no lo encontre en el esquema


----------



## Lamas

Estimados amigos:  hace años que no reparaba un TV. En casa no los recibo por motivos siqueridences (mucho estorbo me dicen).  Sin embargo me anime a recibir un Samsung TXD1982, Chassis K1.
No tenia sonido y ya le habían cambiado el integrado.  Leí en el foro y vi que podía ser el problema de memoria que mencionan (24C02).  El cliente me trajo una nueva en blanco, la coloque pero no me funciono.  Me trajo una de otra tienda y tampoco funciono.

Siguiendo la recomendación de su majestad, me  arme arme un programador de eeprom.  Tome una memoria de un teléfono monedero (24LC16) y la borre.  Funciono pero  al rato tuve comportamiento extraño ya que al cambiar canales o volumen me aparecía el menú de ajuste en pantalla.
Lo estuve revisando varios días.  Sera que ya me estoy haciendo viejo y no lo quiero aceptar........
.....  me di cuenta que al tenerlo sin la tapa funcionaba bien.  Procedí a revisar y sucede que al cerrarlo, el botón de menú se quedaba oprimido ligeramente y eso provocaba el comportamiento erróneo.  Corregí eso y ahora ya funciona bien.  
!!Nunca había reparado un TV con problemas de memoria!!
Lo bueno de todo es que ahora ya puedo leer y programar las memorias. 
  Por cierto el integrado de audio original lo volví a colocar y estaba bueno.  El reemplazo no daba audio y se calentaba en exceso.
Después de ese trabajo, una dama me solicito que le visitara para revisarle 2 TV.   Un RCA que necesitaba cambio de buena cantidad de capacitores electroliticos, y un Magnavox que requería revisar soldaduras y cambio de PTC.
La dama quedo satisfecha....... Ahora solicita una nueva visita



Tiene un estereo con problemas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

que bueno que ayas resuelto el problema.
estate preparado,porque en los nuevos tv lcd/led
te vas a encontrar con muchos problemas de memoria  y otros tanto con los suich 
a modo de estar atento
cuando veas algun comportamiento extraño,revisa siempre los suich ,no hace falta que estén en corto,
e visto uno (suich),que tenia una resistencia interna de 1M y con eso ya el tv se volvía loco
se apagaba cuando queria


----------



## Lamas

Hola Lemurcito:  gracias por tus consejos.


----------



## jandrogijon

Hola, tengo un tv OKI V32B-PHTVI THT LCD de 32" y desde hace mucho tiempo tiene un pequeño problema (creo, igual es algo normal en esta tv) y es que cuando se se la al interruptor de la luz de la cocina (dos tubos fluorescentes) se queda sin imagen durante dos segundos, la pantalla totalmente negra y luego vuelve a funcionar normalmente, lo hace tanto cuando esta emitiendo los canales normales como cuando esta conectada al pc por cable hdmi, cada vez que alguien va a la cocina pantallazo, quizá lo siempre,ya que antes vivía solo y si lo hacia lógicamente no me enteraba.
¿Es algo normal?
¿Que puede ser?


----------



## sergiot

Es la primera ves que escucho que sucede eso, si que al prender ese tipo de luces se generan ruidos sobre la linea de tensión que algunos equipos de audio de dudosa calidad suelen hacer ruido, pero en un tv nunca, debe suceder por falta de filtro de linea.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
Yo hace años, cuando empezaba, ví como un tv al encender la luz del baño se apagaba. Lo hacía esporádicamente (tuve suerte al verlo) y al cliente no le importaba.
Lo comenté con el jefe y me comentó que eso solía ser una resistencia en la alimentación. En ese tv en concreto, que no recuerdo cual era.

Saludos.


----------



## jandrogijon

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Entiendo que podría ser por carecer el televisor de filtro de línea y surje otra pregunta.
¿Es peligroso para el televisor o simplemente es algo molesto?
¿Se puede hacer algo sin tener que desmontarlo?
La verdad es que aparte de eso nunca me ha dado problemas el Oki, me hubiese gustado que tuviese un poco mas de sonido pero en general quedé satisfecho con la compra.


----------



## sergiot

Bueno no es, pero nunca se sabe si puede generar problemas a futuro.

El típico ruido eléctrico es muchas veces el causante de dañar o corromper las memorias eeprom o flash, donde se aloja el firmware.

Se puede intentar colocar un filtro de línea externo y ver da resultado, son algo así http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/220v-50hz-60hz-40a-signal-phase-filter-noise-filter-516257069.html


----------



## jandrogijon

hola de nuevo, NO ES LA TELE, acabo de probar con la televisión nueva, una Samsung UE32J5100 y le pasa exactamente lo mismo, tocar el interruptor de la cocina y pantallazo en negro de dos a tres segundos, no se si sera importante pero cada vez que lo hace en la parte de arriba del televisor aparece la resolución, igual que cuando lo conecto al pc o cuando salgo o inicio un juego.


----------



## sergiot

Que tipo de luces estas utilizando? Si son las de bajo consumo puede ser la causa. Algo que en muchas ocasiones es beneficioso en varios sentidos, es tener en la instalación electica la puesta a tierra, ayuda mucho a bajar el ruido eléctrico en general, mas allá del tema seguridad.


----------



## el-rey-julien

sergiot dijo:


> Que tipo de luces estas utilizando? Si son las de bajo consumo puede ser la causa. Algo que en muchas ocasiones es beneficioso en varios sentidos, es tener en la instalación electica la puesta a tierra, ayuda mucho a bajar el ruido eléctrico en general, mas allá del tema seguridad.



si, esas de bajo consumo y muy económicas , ni filtro de linea tiene


----------



## jandrogijon

En la cocina dos tubos fluorescentes, de los de toda la vida, en el baño halógenos y en las habitaciones bajo consumo, pero cuando más se nota es al apagar la luz de la cocina.
La instalación de la vivienda está puesta a tierra pero creo que las lámparas no, ni siquiera creo que tengan cable de tierra, pero estando la instalación en general ¿no debería valer?
Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## manelsoler

Hola a todos, tengo un bravia KDL-52W47 que estuvo sin funcionar durante unos meses. Mi intención era utilizarlo como pantalla de un PC en un bar, pero al conectarlo por hdmi, la imagen aparece sin contraste, voy a la configuracion de contraste, brillo y veo que los valores por defecto no son correctos, los pongo y todo funciona perfectamente. Sin embargo al cabo de cierto tiempo o si apago el televisor o selecciono otra configuracion de brillo, etc, pierde la anterior. Otra pista los ports HDMI puede darsele nombre, si lo hago lo admite, pero cuando saco la lista de ports normalmente aparecen caracteres extraños, y alguna vez aparace el correcto. He intentado hacer un hard reset, no lo hace. Si accedo al Home (menu de configuracion), no me deja entrar. Alguien sabe lo que le pasa al televisor???.


----------



## sergiot

Tiene todos los síntomas de problemas en el firmware, el tema es que si no podes actualizarlo desde un pendrive estás complicado, a menos que consigas un eeprom grabada o el archivo para grabar una nueva.

Podrías colocar una eeprom igual en blanco y ver si el tv la graba en el arranque.


----------



## pepibho

manelsoler dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo un bravia KDL-52W47 que estuvo sin funcionar durante unos meses. Mi intención era utilizarlo como pantalla de un PC en un bar, pero al conectarlo por hdmi, la imagen aparece sin contraste, voy a la configuracion de contraste, brillo y veo que los valores por defecto no son correctos, los pongo y todo funciona perfectamente. Sin embargo al cabo de cierto tiempo o si apago el televisor o selecciono otra configuracion de brillo, etc, pierde la anterior. Otra pista los ports HDMI puede darsele nombre, si lo hago lo admite, pero cuando saco la lista de ports normalmente aparecen caracteres extraños, y alguna vez aparace el correcto. He intentado hacer un hard reset, no lo hace. Si accedo al Home (menu de configuracion), no me deja entrar. Alguien sabe lo que le pasa al televisor???.





segun el comentario anterior el firwad petenece a unas memorias flash es raro que esas se estropen, lo que si se suelen estropearo desvordar el la eepron, encas0 de estar dañana pueda dar lecturas de configuracion erroneas oincluso no llegar a encender o da pantallazos de colores (por lo menos los casos que e visto)

por alguna parte de la placa deve aver una eepron 24c y la capacidad que le pusieran.. pongamos que normalmente con reemplazarla a secas con una bacioa el firmware ya se encarga de estucturar la nueva eepron. pongamos que la epron almacena el brilloscontraste canales informacion de los hdmi etc, vamos cosas d configuraciones de la tv pero no del firmware. algunas tv posiblemente tengas que cargar algo de informacion dedonde jestiona los canales de tv y algunas cosas mas fijas como el tipo de codificacion de video que maneja (pero el hdmi suele funcionar siempre del tiron  la codificacion de video es esperar que la cargue de la señal tdt con tiempo o algun truco tendra para que lo cargue) 

un salud y espero que te sea util el aporte





manelsoler dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo un bravia KDL-52W47 que estuvo sin funcionar durante unos meses. Mi intención era utilizarlo como pantalla de un PC en un bar, pero al conectarlo por hdmi, la imagen aparece sin contraste, voy a la configuracion de contraste, brillo y veo que los valores por defecto no son correctos, los pongo y todo funciona perfectamente. Sin embargo al cabo de cierto tiempo o si apago el televisor o selecciono otra configuracion de brillo, etc, pierde la anterior. Otra pista los ports HDMI puede darsele nombre, si lo hago lo admite, pero cuando saco la lista de ports normalmente aparecen caracteres extraños, y alguna vez aparace el correcto. He intentado hacer un hard reset, no lo hace. Si accedo al Home (menu de configuracion), no me deja entrar. Alguien sabe lo que le pasa al televisor???.





las de bajo consumo no devieran acer eso. pero las barras de la cocia al ser un sstema biejo de induccion ala bieja usanza pueden retronar un pivo de corriente. dearmar la tv queda descartado por que es un problema de instalacion, pero un problema sumamente raro, nunca habia leido o escuchado un prblema similar. pero si es solo las barras clasicas de cozina con su balastro, no estara el balastro medio tocado.. ero ue co cualquier luz o pico de corriente. la verdad que aunque sencillas las alimentaciones no deverian tener ese problemas de ese tipo. lo unico una primera proteccion para suvidas de tension (pongams que un balastro de los antiguos al cortar la corriente puede dar un pico de corriente en sentido contrario.. pero sin mucha intensidad. en algunos casos suele estar conectada la tomatirrra al chasis  de toda la lampara aislando asi ruidos a tierra. pero que hay igua consigues que salte el diferencial antes.

mi consejo es que lleves a un instalador y te revise la instalacion electrica de toda la casa asta llegar al contador eso en caso que te falle por encender cualquier carga  sino pues canviar las barras fluorescentes o por lo menos los balastros y cevadores posiblemente sean muy biejos sobretodo los balastros.

pregunta, si pusieras una bombilla normales de filamento se funden facilmente

un saudo


----------



## Lolo electro

Hola compañeros, recurro a esto porque ya no se que mas hacer, me trajeron un TV RCA (trc) chassis JYM-560-08 con la clasica raya en medio de la pantalla, cambié los capacitores de la seccion vertical y por ultimo el integrado (LA78041), repasé soldaduras y demas...al probarlo abre la vertical, pero...Como se vé en las imagenes se distorsiona todo, medí el transistor horizontal (TT2190) fuera de la placa y da valores correctos. Se siente un zumbido de alta frecuencia que aparentemente esta en sincronía con las distorsiones de la imagen...se escucha cerca del flyback y las bobinas de la sección...¿por donde puede andar la falla?? Me esta volviendo loco. Queda por medir el de la fuente (STR W6754)  que ni idea como medirlo y otro cerca del vertical (KD2058)..Desde ya mil gracias por cualquier sugerencia!


----------



## D@rkbytes

Como primera instancia, cambia la EEPROM o ajusta los parámetros.
Porque parece ser que ese TV está fuera de la frecuencia del barrido horizontal.

Si cuentas con frecuencímetro puedes salir de dudas fácilmente.
Depende de la norma será la frecuencia, acá en México es NTSC y son 15734 Hz.


----------



## Lolo electro

Si si, me parecía que la cosa venía por el tema del horizontal, pero desconozco todo lo relacionado con reemplazar la eeprom lamentablemente..no llego a tanto ya que por lo que leí hay que regrabar los datos y demas...me supera...si hay alguna otra pista, es muy bienvenida, mil gracias igual por responder!


----------



## D@rkbytes

No es complicado regrabar la memoria EEPROM, aparte existe mucha información sobre ese proceso.

Esto te puede ayudar para revisar y ajustar los parámetros.
*Chasis JYM-560-09 Modo Service Acceso cómo acceder al modo servicio*

Supongo que el proceso no cambia para el modelo de tu chasis.

Esa falla también puede deberse a capacitores defectuosos y posiblemente no los has revisado bien.
Muchos prefieren ponerse a cambiar todos los capacitores del sector sospechoso, yo los reviso uno por uno.
(Al menos los más recurrentes a producir este tipo de fallas)

Adjunto el archivo con los datos para la memoria. (Para Ponyprog .e2p)


----------



## Lolo electro

Un millón de gracias! Buenisima la info y voy a probar con eso. Se agradece la amabilidad y la ayuda!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Televisor:* ITT Nokia 
*Modelo:* SAT-205
*Chassis:* PW3044 

*Falla:* La imagen fuera de foco y a los 5 minutos tiene nitidez y el audio es bajo y se escucha un batido de fondo.
*Solucion:* Cambiar C410 (seco) que esta cerca del transformador driver

Bueno, me toco arreglar este dinosaurio. Uno menos que no va a la basura  Generalmente frente a una de estas fallas siempre buscar capacitores electrolíticos secos en la etapa horizontal. 

perdón por la calidad de la imagen, pero papa noel no me trajo la cámara digital de regalo. 


*Imagen de la falla*


*Diagrama de la etapa*


*Arreglado*​


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Televisor:* Philco 21" pantalla ultra flat 
*Modelo:* PFS2108
*Chasis:* LA8A
*Falla:* Vertical con pliegue arriba y distorsion en bandera y se cierra al centro
*Solucion:*

Esta falla la e visto en varias parte en internet y la mayoria dicen que es el yugo y la verdad que si bien el mismo sufre alto desgaste por trabajo el mismo no presento falla alguna de las veces que me toco reparar este chasis ya sea cuando lo vi en philco, sony, noblex etc. La falla la he encontrado en la fuente y en varias forma. 

Como se sabe esto televisores tienen una gran demanda de energia sobre todo en el tubo al punto que tiran abajo la fuente cuando pega los pantallasos cuando cambia de imagen blanca a negra y mas cuando se trata de publicidad. Para solucionar este problema los fabricante de estos televisores pensaron en elevar la tension a 36V y asi disminuir la intencidad el detalle es que las mayorias de las etapas se alimentan de esta entre ellas la de audio y la de vertical mas driver y todo se cierra en un amiguito que se fuma toda la linea que es el 2SB985. (Este transistor PNP lo he visto en etapas de potencia de audio y reguladores CC/CC y la verdad es un buen caballo de batalla)

Cuando se encuentre con esta falla deberen sospechar de las siguientes cosas:

El yugo, el mismo tiene que marcar un resistencia de 4+5 o 5+5,5 siempre van a encontra un 1 de diferencia en una de las bobinas (esto es normal)

Deberan checar el IC vertical generalmente es cambiar y punto hay un diodo D501 este suele fusilarse a lo sumo si duda mucho el capacitor pump up.

por ultimo y mas importante el transistor que regula desde la fuente suele estar en difetentes forma una de ella es desgaste u o e,, aheá eh  (perdon) en corto. En mis casos lo encontre en corto Emisor colector con resistencia de 100ohm. 

Saludos espero se encuentre con esta falla y puedan enbolsillar unos pesillos


----------



## moonwalker

aunque mi area de preferencia en el campo electronico es el Audio, frecuentemente llegan muchos TVs TRC a mi taller y a domicilio para la reparacion; y ya con muchas batallas faciles y guerras dificiles que he tenido con dichos TVs, se hacen frecuentes fallas nuevas y repetidas que aun se deben anotar en el cuaderno de apuntes para futuras referencias. 
por ejemplo ayer, un TV chino marca Panorama chassis WJ-07 (con diagrama escaso en la web) el cual poseia una linea blancuzca horizontal en la parte superior de la pantalla indicaba una falla vertical sin embargo luego de cambiar todos los electroliticos en el vertical, resoldar y verificar yugo sin ningun tipo de exito, note que la temperatura que irradiaba el circuito horizontal era exagerada, disipador calientisimo al punto de no poderse tocar, bobinas de correccion super calientes y ni imaginarse el yugo de deflexion; Decidi batallarlo, y verifique cada Diodo y resistencia en el area horizontal pero mi sospecha se centraba en los condensadores



en los condensadores de alto voltaje de sintonia y demas condensadores de acople y correccion los cuales provocan sintomas de todas las clases dentro del TV pasando en muchas ocasiones desapercibidos ya que se ven enteros y nuevos fisicamente excluyendolos de la vista de sospechosos; sin embargo me he dado cuenta que son estos frecuentemente los que causan fallas dentro del area horizontal y por ende empece a bajar condensador por condensador y a probarlos con un capacimetro digital que hice ya hace un tiempo atras exclusivamente para medir la capacitancia comprendida en los que se encuentran estos condensadores de sintonia y el cual me ha sido de mucha ayuda; chequeando condensador por condensador, encontre que uno de ellos ponderado en 100 nanos 630Voltios marcaba 58 nanos lo cual es un valor totalmente desvalorizado; lo cambie y Enhorabuena La falla de la franja blancuzca desaparecio y la temperatura en los componentes del area horizontal, disipador y yugo bajaron radicalmente consiguiendo la solucion



como conclusion, los condensadores de sintonia y demas condensadores de alto voltaje en el area horizontal son los responsables frecuentemente de un numero de fallas graves dentro del area horizontal y a veces por verse entero y fisicamente buenos son pasados por alto en su verificacion; con esta falla que resolvi ayer son unas de las tantas que he resuelto por falta de capacitancia en los condensadores de sintonia. prontamente creare un tema para adjuntarles el capacimetro digital que hice exclusivo para este tipo de condensadores que no solo me ha ayudado a verificar condensadores de este tipo en TV sino tambien en fuentes de TV y equipos de audio, circuitos protectores de aparatos, establizadores de AC, bombillos ahorradores y toda clase de circuitos. Dios les bendiga


----------



## XeRo21lp

Buenas estimados colegas, queria hacer una consulta sobre una falla que tengo con un TV Sony BRAVIA KDL-32S4000.
El problema es que el televisor se queda congelado con el logo de inicio del TV, la pantalla negra y en medio con las letras de BRAVIA. he intentado entrar en el menu de restauración, con las teclas de seleccion, flecha superior y power, pero no me genera ninguna otra pantalla de menu, simplemente se queda congelada la imagen. apago el Tv y lo enciendo nuevamente y siempre se queda ahí. todavía no he revisado nada en la parte interior del tv. 
Quizá algún colega tuvo el mismo problema, quisiera pedirle generosamente de su colaboración, gracias.

PD: la imagen original del problema no la tengo, la memoria del celular se me arruinó y tuve q buscar un logo de sony bravia similar al de la falla, la pantalla negra por completo y en medio el logo de BRAVIA.


----------



## moonwalker

hola Xero; comentar si el logo Bravia desaparece quedando el Led tojo Standby titilando..


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, TV HITACHI LCD CDH-L32S02. Falla aleatoria. A veces lo enciendo y funciona, y a veces queda negra la pantalla. El led de power siempre en verde. 

Me lo regalaron por esa falla. No es la gran cosa el TV, ya que es 720, no 1080. Pero para ver TV sobra.

Jamás reparé ni desarmé un LCD (CRT si) así que ni idea por donde revisar, mas que la fuente.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo empezaría por los capacitores de la fuente y luego por los inverters


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo empezaría por los capacitores de la fuente y luego por los inverters



Estuve viendo en la web que una falla similar era causada por un transistor que actúa con el opto, 2n3904 si no me falla la memoria...

Mañana lo agarro y empiezo con los electrolíticos... Hoy hice de plomero y estoy destruído.


----------



## moonwalker

Tv Kenyx TRC chino chassis NM216 con los siguientes sintomas: Imagen oscura y tendiendo a cerrarse a los lados con similitud a una falla con efecto cojin. 
Se visualizaron los componentes y aparentemente todo se veia bien. Se verificaron las soldaduras las cuales se encontraban en buen estado. 
se chequearon los voltajes en el secundario de la fuente consiguiendose 18 VDC para etapa de audio, 14 VDC para etapa de control y 91 Voltios DC como tensión +B llegando a la conclusion de que este último se encontraba anormal ya que el voltaje debia estar en +115V. Luego de aislar el circuito Horizontal y cambiar el condensador electrolitico 100uF 160V que filtra tension +B, no se consiguieron optimos resultados por lo que en un análisis más minucioso se verifico el Circuito Feedback de control compuesto por el optocoplador y compañía encontrandose abierto el VR o trimpot de ajuste que forma el divisor de muestra de tension +B. se reemplazo dicha resistencia variable por una de igual valor (2K) ajustada a 820 ohmios



referenciada en un chasis chino de parecida caracteristicas y el voltaje se restablecio a 115 voltios como lo indica el diagrama. La imagen quedó perfecta, corrigiendose la imagen oscura y los cierres laterales.


----------



## XeRo21lp

Hola Moonwalker, disculpa la demora en la respuesta, estaba de viaje y ayer pude desarmar la TV Sony BRAVIA KDL-32S4000 quería verificar el voltaje de stand by, pude obtener 3.2V en la salida, pero el led rojo de dicha TV no ilumina para nada, no he tenido suerte para encontrar el diagrama y si algún compañero del foro me podría facilitar dicho diagrama le estaría muy agradecido. Estoy con dudas en que podría ser problema de la memoria.


----------



## D@rkbytes

XeRo21lp dijo:


> No he tenido suerte para encontrar el diagrama y si algún compañero del foro me podría facilitar dicho diagrama, le estaría muy agradecido.


Hay que agradecerle a electrotanya. 

*SONY KDL-26S4000 32S4000 37S4000 CHASSIS SE2AG SM*


----------



## moonwalker

hola Xero; bueno con el diagrama en mano ya que el colega te lo adjunto empieza a hacer las mediciones; verifica los condensadores electroliticos de la fuente como primer paso. Como dice el colega, esta pagina Electrotanya ha sido de gran utilidad para mi, ya que he bajado tantos diagramas de alli; ha sido muy util para muchos, sin tanto complique, envian los planos.


----------



## XeRo21lp

Realmente agradecido por el diagrama, ahora en la lista de favoritos, empezaré con las medidas de voltajes luego comento como va la cosa. 
Gracias


----------



## moonwalker

Marca: TV Samsung tipo TRC 
Modelo: CT-503EBZG chassis: K15A
Sintoma: audio intermitente; al encender el TV el audio no está presente y a los minutos regresa pero con intermitencia.
Solucion: luego de verificar el voltaje para el etapa de audio y cada uno de los componentes: resistencias, diodos que polarizan al integrado amplificador TDA7266 se encontró que la resistencia R604 7.5K estaba abierta como también el condensador electrolitico C604 de 1uF estaba desvalorizado. Estos componentes forman el circuito de control Mute para el integrado de audio manejado por el Microcontrolador. Audio estable y erradicada la falla.


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo empezaría por los capacitores de la fuente y luego por los inverters



El culpable era un electrolítico de la fuente con el copito hinchado, de 470µF x 35V 105ºC. Le metí un "REC" comunacho 85ºC 470µF x 50V.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sharp tipo TRC 
modelo: 21FL96
Sintoma: No enciende. 
Según el cliente, un técnico anterior había revisado el Tv y determinó que un Diodo y una resistencia estaban averíados. Éstos correspondían al  D1081 y la resistencia R726 pero no se encontraban en el circuito. Analizando la función que hacían ambos componentes, encontré que la R726 era una resistencia fusistora por debajo de 1 ohmio que suministraba la tensión AC rectificada por D1081; tensión Necesaria para la etapa de control. Buscando entre tarjetas viejas de mi estante, elegí una R de 0.22 ohmios 1 watt y un diodo ultrafast ó  rápido de 1 amperio y reemplazando, se obtuvo el voltaje requerido 12 voltios para la etapa de control sin embargo el TV no encendía al presionar Power y luego de verificar el circuito horizontal y vertical encontrándose en buen estado, me di cuenta que el condensador electrolitico que filtra la tensión +B tenía la etiqueta corrida debajo y sospeché que podría ser el culpable. el mismo correspondía al C753 100uF 160V



cambiandolo y también el c754 electrolitico del mismo valor, el TV encendió con gran calidad de imagen y audio.. Dios les bendiga


----------



## baden37

Puedo instalar una board de un televisor de 50 pulgadas en otro de 42 pulgadas siendo la misma referencia la tarjeta (EAX 65610206)?

Puede una board ser instalada en diferentes modelos de tv?

Televisor LG 42LF585T
Main Board: EAX 65610206

Tambien es usada en un tv 42LF5800


----------



## reivax2

Hola a todos/as
tengo una tv samsung LE46B651T3W con pantalla negra, todo funciona bien pero no hay imagen, he hecho la prueva de acercar una linterna delante la pantalla para ver si se observa imagen de fondo, pero nada
buscando por internet he deducido que puede ser la tarjeta T-CON pero de momento con las mediciones que he echo el fusible tiene 12,5 V de entrada y salida y los 3 reguladores de voltaje 

1 regulador me da 3,25 en una pata y la otra 0,56
2 regulador me da 3,25 en una pata y la otra 2,51
3 regulador me da 3,32 en una pata y la otra 1,21

alguien sabrida decirme donde puede estar el fallo de tener la pantalla negra sin imagen ?
gracias


----------



## Kebra

Kebra dijo:


> El culpable era un electrolítico de la fuente con el copito hinchado, de 470µF x 35V 105ºC. Le metí un "REC" comunacho 85ºC 470µF x 50V.



A ver si alguien puede iluminarme.

Anoche se interrumpió el suministro de electricidad mientras dormía. Esta mañana el TV no quiso encender. Corté el switch de AC, lo conecté nuevamente, le dí al botón de power y encendió perfectamente.


----------



## jordancamey13

alguien me podría ayudar con con un tv konka, tiene un problema con el color del menú, antes era verde-amarillo, ahora es rojo negro qué problema sería


----------



## elgriego

Kebra dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede iluminarme.
> 
> Anoche se interrumpió el suministro de electricidad mientras dormía. Esta mañana el TV no quiso encender. Corté el switch de AC, lo conecté nuevamente, le dí al botón de power y encendió perfectamente.



 Ningun misterio,se bloqueo el micro,y al apagarlo del todo se reinicio.



Saludos.





jordancamey13 dijo:


> alguien me podría ayudar con con un tv konka, tiene un problema con el color del menú, antes era verde-amarillo, ahora es rojo negro qué problema sería



Hola jordancamey,Te esta faltando una de las mezclas ,puede ser que el ci jungla no este entregando una de sus salidas rgb,que el transistor o ci encargado de amplificar rgb,no este funcionando correctamente ,debido a esto o a algun componente mal,quizas soldaduras,y en el peor de los casos trc averiado o defectuso.



Saludos.


----------



## jordancamey13

pues aparentemente los demás colores que no son del menú, se ven todos los rgb lo único es el menu que "cambio de color" y lo más extraño que es que por ratos vuelve a su estado normal o sea verde-amarillo y no rojo-negro


----------



## elgriego

jordancamey13 dijo:


> pues aparentemente los demás colores que no son del menú, se ven todos los rgb lo único es el menu que "cambio de color" y lo más extraño que es que por ratos vuelve a su estado normal o sea verde-amarillo y no rojo-negro



A muy bien ,entonces ,o tienes un defecto en el uoc,o un falso contacto.



Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes

jordancamey13 dijo:


> ¿Alguien me podría ayudar con con un TV Konka?
> Tiene un problema con el color del menú. Antes era verde-amarillo, ahora es rojo con negro.
> ¿Qué problema será?


Mide las tensiones en los amplificadores de salida de vídeo hacia los cañones R.G.B.
Los voltajes deben medir muy próximos en las las tres salidas.
Si las etapas de amplificación son a transistores, resulta más fácil encontrar una falla.

En caso de que el C.I. Jungla no esté dañado, los parámetros de EEPROM (Si la tiene) sean correctos, y los valores según el esquema del T.V, sean correctos con respecto a los amplificadores de vídeo, entonces trata de restaurar el cinescopio con un equipo especial para eso.
También se puede recurrir a métodos caseros de recuperación, que casi siempre dan un buen resultado.


----------



## jordancamey13

elgriego dijo:


> A muy bien ,entonces ,o tienes un defecto en el uoc,o un falso contacto.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



perdon  la ignorancia  que es uoc?


----------



## D@rkbytes

jordancamey13 dijo:


> Perdón  la ignorancia.  ¿Qué es uoc?


Digamos que "UOC" es la unidad de proceso central del T.V.
Vendría siendo conformada por la unión del microcontrolador y la jungla en un mismo circuito.


----------



## jordancamey13

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Digamos que "UOC" es la unidad de proceso central del T.V.
> Vendría siendo conformada por la unión del microcontrolador y la jungla en un mismo circuito.



gracias


----------



## jordancamey13

elgriego dijo:


> A muy bien ,entonces ,o tienes un defecto en el uoc,o un falso contacto.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



gracias   por la informacion ahora a revisar


----------



## moonwalker

TV marca LG del Chassis SC-023A
Hace unos pocos días atrás, recibí en mi taller un TV LG pequeño de 14" con chassis muy conocido como lo es el SC-023A el cual no encendía, pero cuando lo hacía, la imagen era angosta en los laterales con contornos indefinidos y se apagaba rápidamente. Al destaparlo y dar como primer paso una inspección visual, noté uno de los condensadores electrolíticos que filtra la tensión +B para el primario del Flyback, ligeramente hinchado por lo que procedí cambiarlo y al conectar el TV dándole power, éste encendió normalmente con buena calidad de imagen y perfecto audio. Luego de retocar soldaduras y limpiar, lo tapé usándolo varias horas hasta lo noche. Sin embargo cuando lo encendí al día siguiente, No había imagen (imagen oscura) pero sí audio perfecto,además que el OSD se encontraba presente en la pantalla por lo que sospeché en el circuito ABL, especificamente en los diodos tipo 1N4148 que conectan el pin ABL del flyback con el microjungla.



En estos TV LG de este chassis, la falla de imagen oscura total o parcial se presenta con frecuencia debido a fallas del circuito ABL siendo estos diodos D502 D503 (tipo 1N4148) los responsables en la mayoría de los casos ya que se cristalizan llegando a medir en ambas direcciones ó  abriéndose provocando la avería. Luego cambiando los diodos, La imagen del TV regresó quedando la reparación perfecta gracias al Señor.


----------



## moonwalker

TV tipo TRC marca Samsung chassis KSC9.
Sintoma: No hay audio. 
El Tv presentaba imagen perfecta sin embargo no había audio. El cliente manifestó algo clave: uno de los canales dejó de funcionar cuando intentaron conectar un Hometheather (teatro en casa) por el pin de entrada de salida para audífono. Sin embargo el TV emitía audio por uno de los canales hasta que en pocos días quedó  completamente mudo. Al chequear el circuito de amplificación, se encontró que estaban presente el voltaje de alimentación para el integrado de audio como los niveles de tensión adecuados para el pin Mute y Standby del mismo. Uno de los parlantes (8 Ohmios) mostraba una impedancia de 1.8 Ohmios mostrando un corto en su bobina y ya indicando que el Integrado amplificador TDA7297SA estaba averiado; No obstante no había corto entre sus pines de salida. Reemplazando el integrado por uno tomado de una tarjeta que tenía en mi estante, el audio regresó con normalidad. Aunque esta reparacion es sencilla con un analisis no tan profundo



la confesión de un cliente podría ser de mucha ayuda en el diagnóstico rápido de una falla. El cliente luego de confesar lo que intentaron hacer con el amplificador Home al conectarlo al TV ayudó a determinar que la falla podía estar en el integrado de audio sin buscar nada más. Claro algunos clientes dicen y otros callan. Jajaja Dios les bendiga


----------



## Don Plaquetin

jordancamey13 dijo:


> alguien me podría ayudar con con un tv konka, tiene un problema con el color del menú, antes era verde-amarillo, ahora es rojo negro qué problema sería



grilla 1 quemada se murió el tubo   es muy común esa avería en esos televisores


----------



## Fito Tarantino

superhouse dijo:


> Dreck: Existe una falla muy común que les pasa a las pantallas, internamente los cátodos se ponen en corto con con el filamento y esto ocasiona que la pantalla se vea de un solo color, para salir de esta duda: corta los cables que alimentan el filamento e ingeniatelas para alimentarlo con un transformadorcito que te de de 6 a 8 volts . Con esto se trata de que el filamento quede aislado del chasis ya que uno de los cables es tierra. Enciende tu tv. y si con esto se soluciona el problema te quedan 3 cosas por hacer: 1= acoplarle el transformadorcito a la tv
> 2=o con alambre de cobre enrollarle 3 vueltas al fly back y de ahí sacar el voltaje para el filamento.
> 3=con un chateador quitarle el corto o cambiar la pantalla.
> claro que todo esto se haría , como dicen los compañeros cuando ya checaste
> los componentes relacionados a la falla.
> 
> pd: esto sucede porque uno de los cables que alimenta el filamento viene de tierra
> del chasis y posiblemente se puso el cátodo del verde en corto al filamento
> y , lógico es como si pusieras el "verde " a tierra.
> A ver si me explique bien


Me imagino que este problema de la imagen del Tv en verde sea la misma causa de porque mi TV se ve rojo la imagen, en que tarjeta debo acoplar el trasformador de 6 V? cual podria ser la causa de q*ue* se vea en rojo? q*ue* accion correctiva debo tomar?? saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

La placa trasera adosada al tubo tiene tres transistores  , el del rojo podria estar en cortocircuito  o no le llegan los 180 V al emisor. comienza por ahí.


----------



## Fito Tarantino

*P*rimero que todo gracias por la respuesta pronta!
*E*xactamente eso fue lo primero que hice, le esta llegando 95 V, q*ue* mas deberia medir, me parece que podria ser un capacitor perfectamente, q*ue* es lo proximo???


----------



## DOSMETROS

A los 3 transistores les llega 95 Vdc ? Cambiá el capacitor


----------



## Fito Tarantino

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A los 3 transistores les llega 95 Vdc ? Cambiá el capacitor


recien acabo de medir, el transistor rojo es tiene en el emisor solamente 68 V, el verde y el azul estan en el rango aceptable. sigue siendo el capacitor la causa? no tiene nada que ver con la fuente principal?? estara en corte ese transistor??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Intercambiá el transistor rojo con el azul  y fijate que pasa


----------



## sergiot

Primero tendrías que verificar si los 3 cañones emiten de la misma manera, una prueba rápida y simple es poner una resistencia de 1Kohms a masa de cada catodo, es un simple toque y visualmente veras toda la pantalla del color que estas poniendo a masa, si los cañones están en buen estado el brillo de los mismos serán iguales.


----------



## moonwalker

un transistor amplificador que tenga fugas (esto ocurre muy a menudo) provoca fallas como el exceso de un color respecto a los otros; antes de hacer cualquier prueba con la pantalla, debes verificar enteramente el circuito amplificador de color ( el que te mostró Dosmetro en la imagen) pero también debes chequear o mejor reemplazar el condensador electrolitrico de 250V 10uF para realizar un chequeo de descarte seguro. Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

sigo sosteniendo que el tubo esta en corto que pruebe con la bobina en el flybac pero dudo que lo saque andando. lamento ser pesimista


----------



## Fito Tarantino

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Intercambiá el transistor rojo con el azul  y fijate que pasa



acabo de cambiar los transistores....sigue la imagen en rojo!!!
next step?





moonwalker dijo:


> un transistor amplificador que tenga fugas (esto ocurre muy a menudo) provoca fallas como el exceso de un color respecto a los otros; antes de hacer cualquier prueba con la pantalla, debes verificar enteramente el circuito amplificador de color ( el que te mostró Dosmetro en la imagen) pero también debes chequear o mejor reemplazar el condensador electrolitrico de 250V 10uF para realizar un chequeo de descarte seguro. Saludos



ok hare la prueba, siempre sospeche esto pues si algun transistor estuviera en corte daria el mismo problema para cualquier otro canal de color. sin embargo un capacitor puede q tumbe la tension de los 3.
gracias por la respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mirá que si intercambiaste azul con verde , seguiría igual , asegurate que hayas cambiado el rojo

Parece que el tubo está en corto , intentá lo que te sugieren para eso.

Y cambiá si o si ese capacitor.


----------



## moonwalker

TV DAEWOO CN-001G
en estos dias reparé el tv ya mencionado con dos fallas a la vez. Primero al encenderlo tenía imagen reducida en forma de trapecio y me imaginé que el problema se encontraba en el circuito horizontal que luego de chequear encontre el yugo de deflexion quemado en su bobina seccion horizontal. Reemplazandolo con uno que tenía en mi estante, la imagen regresó de manera completa pero había otra falla más: la imagen se encontraba con exceso de brillo y ligeramente oscuro del lado izquierdo. Chequeando el voltaje de +180V encontré que este  se encontraba en 143V por lo que seria la causa eminente del exceso de brillo. Consegui el condensador electrolitico de 250V 10uF desvalorizado. Al cambiarlo, se restableció el voltaje de video a 179V y la imagen quedó perfectamente nitida con sus colores vivos y elegante.. Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A No enciende 
Al presionar power el Led de standby se apaga pero no hay Oscilacion el tv está totalmente muerto. Al chequear la fuente de poder me di cuenta que el voltaje +B está muy por encima de su valor 130 voltios lo cual deberia de estar en 110V determinado por el integrado regulador SE110. Primero revise el circuito feedback: resistencias, optocopladores, y mencionado integrado que luego de cambiarlo aún persistió la falla. Descartado el circuito de realimentacion, verifique el voltaje usado para alimentar el circuito de control estaba en 9 V cuando este debia estar en 12V para el pin de entrada al regulador de voltaje por lo que decidi cambiar el Condensador polar de 470uF 16V C826 que filtra dicha tension. Al cambiar el condensador el voltaje se establecio en 12 voltios y al medir la tension +B se establecio en 110V. El Tv encendio perfectamente. Saludos.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno... No se rían por lo que voy a comentar, pero cada vez que alguien toca el timbre en casa, se me vá la imagen del TV de 24" que uso como monitor de PC. Es como si perdiera sync con la señal HDMI, porque vuelve a los 2 segundos, como si desconectara y conectara el cable.

Es marca "Ken Brown" (chino genérico armado en Tierra del Fuego) y era el único 1080 que había en ese momento así que lo compré. 

El "timbre" no es un timbre común... Es una campana de alarma metálica de 220V accionada por un pulsador NA conectado a un relé de 24V que puentea los 220V y alimenta la bobina de la campana. Se escucha en todo el barrio el timbre, si. Lo hice así porque en una época escuchaba la música muy fuerte y no escuchaba el timbre jamás. Y quedó. Con el tiempo se fue oxidando el pulsador y apenas funcionaba, con lo que no noté la falla hasta que cambié el pulsador del timbre hace unos meses, y si bien no me trae mayores inconvenientes, me da curiosidad qué puede ser lo que está alterando la señal HDMI y hace que se pierda el sync (digamos).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ruido eléctrico , ¿ El timbre tiene solo bobina o bobina más contacto ?

Capacitor en paralelo !


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , pone un "snubber" (R y C en série ) en paralelo con lo pulsador y si acaso hay internamente en lo tinbre algun contacto semejante a de un revelador tanbien agregue ese "snubber" en paraleo con los contactos.
Lo "snubber" puede sener hecho con un capacitor de 100nF X 400V poliester mectalizado y lo resistor de 10 hasta 100 Ohmios X 3W te va bien .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker

Tv Daewoo CN-001G no enciende
Al conectar el tv a la red eléctrica enciende el Led de standby y al presionar power el led se apaga pero no el tv está muerto. Al chequear el voltaje de +B se encuentra un poco por debajo de su tensión normal ya que deberían de haber 133V y éste se encontraba en 125 fluctuante. En los TVs daewoo de este chassis, la tensión de +B es fijada por un circuito crítico conformado por una red divisora de dos resistencias de precisión al 1% 15K y 100K siendo esta última la R878 y que tiende a desvalorisarse comunmente siendo ésta una de lss principales causas de falla de encendido en estos TV. Al medir el ohmisje de dichs resistencia ésta se encontraba en 103K lo cual indicaba una desvalorización fatal para el.correcto ajuste de la tension +B . al reemplazar la resistencia se sugiere que sea de precisión ya que este ajuste es critico en estos tv. Al.encender ya el voltaje de tension +B se encoontraba en 133,voltios y al.dar poder el tv encendió perfectamente.. Dios.ñes bendiga


----------



## Amerino

Hola . buena tarde 

tengo una pantalla Samsung la cual se escucha que enciende e inclusive el indicador led on/off te marca la accion. pero la pantalla se matiene como si estuviera apagada. Antes de echarle mano me gustaria escuchar algunas opiniones de que es lo que podria estar pasando.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Amerino dijo:


> Hola . buena tarde
> 
> tengo una pantalla Samsung la cual se escucha que enciende e inclusive el indicador led on/off te marca la accion. pero la pantalla se matiene como si estuviera apagada. Antes de echarle mano me gustaria escuchar algunas opiniones de que es lo que podria estar pasando.



si es de las viejas puede ser que no tenga tencion en filamento del tubo o que el vertical este quemado ,,,,


----------



## moonwalker

Hola amerino justo ahora voy a postear una solución de un Tv samsung con pantalla oscura. El mismo corresponde al chassis con codigo K57A pantalla plana el cual tenia una linea horizontal al encenderlo. Luego de centrar la atencion en el circuito vertical encontré un diodo zener conectado a la alimentación de +16V para el integrado vertical en corto que.luego de ser reemplazado y cambiados los condensadores electroliticos concerniente al filtraje de tensión para el circuito vertical el tv encendió sin video (pantalla oscura) pero con sonido. No había OSD y al.aumentar la tensión de screen desde el flyback oude ver un fondo grisáceo pero con lineas de retornos pero sin video aun. Entonces empece la revision el circuito de ABL desde el.pin 10 del flyback hasta el.microjungla y conseguo la resistencia R416 de 6.8K abierta. Ésta resistencia provee una tensión negativa para el circuito de ABL ya que es la que esta conectada a GND y al no poseer tension de referencia negativa el mencionado circuito entonces hay cancelacion de las salidas de video RGB desde el microjungla por activación del circuito de protección IK o AKB. Al reemplazar la resistencia apareció el video y luego de hacer un ajuste de screen tanto digitalmente (modo de servicio) como de manera análoga  desde la perilla del screen el flyback el tv quedó funcionando de 10. Dios les bendiga


----------



## Hekzael

hola muchachos, escribo para ver si me pueden orientar para hallar la solución, he leído hasta la pagina 30 de este hilo, y he echo algunas de las sugerencias que han dado a los demás compañeros.
ok, tengo un televisor sansung modelo cl21n11mj placa ks9a 21n11 el cual no enciende.
Al enchufarlo a la energía eléctrica 110VAC, el led enciende , no hay ruido ni nada raro. al oprimir el botón de encendido , se escucha como si se cargara de energía la pantalla pero no enciende y el led se apaga, al desenchufarlo, se escucha como si se des-energizara ese es el sintoma.
Procedo a desarmar y chequeo diodos resistencias transistores, todo, y no hallo nada en mal estado, solo que el transistor Q401 H-out TR esta en corto entre base y emisor, lo cual procedo a extraer del pcb, para realizar la prueba a el solo, con lo que pasa la prueba, el transistor esta en buen estado, determinado esto, sin montar el transistor procedo averiguar que produce el corto en esos dos puntos, el resultado es una bobina T401 HDT precisamente la bobina del "segundario" (7.1mH) que marca una resistencia de 0.4 ohm, con lo cual el multimetro lo ve como un corto.
la pregunta seria esta correcto ese valor ?
esto provoca que no encienda el televisor? 
agrego que no tengo como medir la inductancia de la bobina.

una vez echo eso quise seguir indagando a lo cual realice lo siguiente:
1) extraje completamente la tarjeta, separando-la de la pantalla completamente.
2) extraje los condensadores de 100 uf 25v del multiregulador y medi su capacitancia con el multimetro que solo logra medir hasta 100uf, el valor arrojado de ambos fue de 61.5 uf
3) los volvi a colocar por no poseer remplazo en el momento
4) energice la placa con un bombillo serie de 60W sin la pantalla conectada !! ( no se si esto trae algun problema)
5) realice la toma de valores de las siguientes tensiones :
a) voltaje en la memoria epron es de 5v
b)led stanby esta encendido
c) medi la tension en el IC802 KA7632 multiregulador
- en el pin 1=0v, pin2=12.1v, pin3=3v, pin4=0.6v, pin5=0v, pin6=2.0v, pin7=2.2v, pin8=0.6v, pin9=3.3v, pin10=0v
d) en el condensador de la fuente = 165v
e)flayback = H-OUT= 125v
-salida 125v (marcado en la pcb) = 125v
-los demas pines no tiene tensión

al presionar el boton de encendido, las tensiones fueron las siguientes:
multiregulador=
-pin1=10.7v, pin2=11.2v, pin3=3v, pin4=3.6v, pin5=0v, pin6=2.5v, pin7=0.6v, pin8=8v, pin9=3.3v, pin10=0v.
voltaje en la epron 5v
condensador 162v

flayback = Hout=129v , ABL= 9v, 125v= 129V 

acotación el PTC se calienta
no he realizado mas tomas de tensión, ni tengo como probar el condensador de la fuente, espero puedan ayudarme u orientarme en hallar al falla de este televisor, de ante mano gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

medí si llega la señal horizontal a la base del transistor horizontal ,si no ay naaaa ,medi si tiene tencion el jungla y si genera la salida horizontal


----------



## elgriego

Hola Hekzael,me parece a mi,que ese tv se protege,quizas este mal el ci de salida vertical,igualmente no esta demas hacer las mediciones sugeridas por el rey julien.



Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

primero revisa lo que dijo el griego ,desconecta la alimentacion del ic vertical y prueba a ver si enciende 
se me olvido el vertical


----------



## Hekzael

hola gracias por las sugerencias, 
no supe cual es el micro jungla por lo que procedí a testear tensión en el microcontrolador (ajunte fotos) la tension de alimentación es de 3.1 V y en la salida marcada H-out con el televisor en stamby hay 0.08V , al encenderlo se pone en 0.7 - 0.8 V 
recalco nuevamente que el inductor T401 una de sus bobinas marca 0.4Ω , es valor correcto ?? quedo con la duda todavia
procederé a realizar las pruebas al IC vertical gracias


----------



## elgriego

Hola Hekzael.Es perfectamente normal que el secundario del trafo excitador horizontal ,mida baja impedancia del lado que va a la base del Tr de salida Horizontal.  Medi y hace lo que te comentamos.Los Stv 9302 se suelen poner en corto,ya que trabajan al limite,,,No tanto como los La 78041.


Saludos.


----------



## Hekzael

hola muchachos, desconecta la alimentación del ic vertical que va al pin 2 del ic, probé encendí y no encendió, no hay tensión antes del corte, no mas de 1v DC y 3v DC en el pin 6....
el IC es el LA78040


----------



## mrch

Hola Hekzael, dime si ya revisaste si el transistor driver tiene voltaje en su colector, segun mis notas debe rondar los 12vdc, si no estan verifica si estos estan presentes en el anodo del D809 y luego en su catodo de no ser asi reemplaza dicho diodo pues es una falla comun en estos tv de la marca samsung de lo contrario no tendras oscilacion horizontal.


----------



## Hekzael

hola mrch, acabo de medir con la tarjeta separada de la pantalla y con una lampara en serie, la tension en ambos puntos es de 7.3v DC , por hay van los tiros entonces :/ que puede producir esta caida de tension ?


----------



## mrch

Hekzael dijo:


> hola mrch, acabo de medir con la tarjeta separada de la pantalla y con una lampara en serie, la tension en ambos puntos es de 7.3v DC , por hay van los tiros entonces :/ que puede producir esta caida de tension ?



El voltaje es el mismo tanto en standby o dandole la orden de encendido?

El diodo que te mencione reemplazalo aunque te mida bien de ser posible por un 1N4007 y si tienes frecuencimetro verifica si existen los 15700 hz en la base del transisntor driver y en el secundario del tranformador driver.

Edit: revisa tambien R823 de 330 homs que no este alterada


----------



## Hekzael

No es el mismo voltaje, lastimosamente al darle orden de encendido, la tancion cae a -260v y luego se establece a 1v 
no posee frecuencimetro por lo que no tengo como testear la frecuencia en ese punto.
pregunto cual es ese transistor driver todavia no lo asocio :/


----------



## mrch

Tranformador driver es el T401 y el transistor driver es el Q402.
Los 12V dependen del D807 revisa cuanto voltaje tienes aqui.


----------



## Hekzael

ahora si medi bien la cosa confundi los transitores
en q402 estando en staby hay en el colector 12.5v y en la base 0.1v 
en D802 en el catodo 7.3v y en el anodo 0.4v
al darle orden de encendio el voltaje en el colector del transistor q402 cae a 0v en el diodo d809 en el anodo y catodo 0v en la resistencia r823 en el extremo del diodo 0v y en el otro 11.2v


----------



## mrch

Perdon corrijo los 12v dependen del D813 y no de D807.

Segun lo que comentas tienes saturacion del transistor driver, en ese caso puede que tengas malo el ic micro (microjungla o microprocesador o onechip como decidas llamarlo) revisa C406 y extrae el Q402 y midelo fuera del pcb.

Prueba  reemplazando la eeprom, aunque no es comun que de esta falla.


----------



## Hekzael

mrch dijo:


> Perdon corrijo los 12v dependen del D813 y no de D807.
> 
> Segun lo que comentas tienes saturacion del transistor driver, en ese caso puede que tengas malo el ic micro (microjungla o microprocesador o onechip como decidas llamarlo) revisa C406 y extrae el Q402 y midelo fuera del pcb.
> 
> Prueba  reemplazando la eeprom, aunque no es comun que de esta falla.



Ok debido a eso, realice algunas tomas de voltaje
D18 = D807
stanby > A= 0vdc , 6.8ac , K= 12.6vdc
ON > A=0vdc, 6vac , K= 11.4vdc

D809
stanby> A=12.6v , K=12.3v
on> A=1.9v , K=1.2v

R823
stanby > ambos extremos 12.6v
ON > 11.3v , y la punta que va al diodo D809 hay 1.9v

Q402
stanby> VB= 0.3v , VC= 12.3v
ON> VB=0.7V , VC= 0V

T401
stanby = 12.3v
ON = 0v

C406
stanby = 12.1v
on = 0.4v

retire el transistor Q402 y esta en buena condiciones
retire el condensador C406 y estaba desvalorizado marcando 4.7uF
lo sustitui por uno de 47uf 50v (el que tenia) y con el multimetro marca 39.3uf

realize nuevamente toma de tensiones y los valores se mantuvieron iguales


----------



## moonwalker

Hola paisano Hekzael conociendo que tienes los voltaje de fuente como la tensión +B 125V en circuito Horizontal y conociendo la prueba de aislamiento del circuito vertical sugerido por el colega griego y reyjulien, también comprobando de que el integrado multiregulador esta proveyendo los diferentes voltajes de alimentación para los circuitos: cambia el condensador CR404s de 680 pF o 1nF (2KV) según sea el caso ya que éste condensador es una falla común en estos samsung del chasis KS9A. Quitalo del circuito e intenta encender el tv si ya se presenta algo en la pantalla. Recuerda Conecta el circuito vertical si lo tienes desconectado. Comentar resultados


----------



## crisanto

Estimados espero que me ayuden con la siguiente situacion, tengo un tv lcd que luego de 30 minutos encendido dice que no tiene señal, si conecto dvd o por usb no pasa eso. pero por la señal de tv por cable paga sucede lo antes mencionado.


----------



## Kebra

Buenas gente. Estoy hecho pipí por un dinosaurio.

TV SONY WEGA KV-29FA240 (CRT PLANO)

Comprado y fabricado en 2006. Un amigo que se dedicaba a importar TVs NTSC y hacerlas PAL hace años me dijo: "Sony tiene una imagen excelente, pero te dura 8 años máximo". A mi me duró 10 

Les describo la falla:

Comenzó a verse una leve predominación del color rojo, como si pusiera el tono de blanco en "cálido" pero tirando mas al rojo. También noté al mismo tiempo que durante el encendido se veían una líneas de retraso.

También, y esto durante todo el tiempo, una pérdida de convergencia y foco en la parte externa de la imagen, siendo el foco correcto en la parte central de la pantalla, al igual que la convergencia.

Hasta ahí, mi sospecha (y tal como me pasó con varios otros TV CRT) era la fuente. Como es un mastodonte de media tonelada, me dije "ni loco lo desarmo, espero que empeore un poco, total se vé".

Anoche estaba viendo el partido y en un momento la imagen se "enrolló" como un pergamino desde el lateral derecho y el TV se apagó. El led comenzó a parpadear y cuando me acerqué al TV sentí olor a quemado.

Esta mañana lo desarmé, y esperaba encontrarme con 6 o 7 electrolíticos inflados. NADA. Toneladas de tierra y pelusa. Pero nada quemado a la vista.

Lo conecto a 220V, el led encendió normal. Toco el botón de power y el TV enciende por 3 ó 4 segundos, escucho que se demagnetiza el tubo (es una bestialidad la corriente que se usa para demagnetizar ese tubo) normalmente y luego el TV se apaga y siento olor a humo. Realizo una pericia olfativa y el resultado es que olor a quemado sale del yugo.  

Ustedes en su vasta experiencia... ¿qué opinan?

Acá es donde está el olor a quemado:


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Kebra... Es muy posible que la bobina de la deflexión horizontal este en corto, rota o chamuscadas dentro del yugo. Te sugiero que los bajes del cañón completamente y verifiques el embobinado interior del yugo. Dios te bendiga


----------



## pandacba

Quita toda la tierra posible
Antes que nada marca de forma fidedigna esos anillos marrones con esa cosa blanca, una vez marcado en la posición del tubo afloja la abrazadera, es  posible que este pegada, movela rotando de izquierda  a derecha y viceversa con mucho cuidado, si eso se te desarma chau convergencia. retira el paquete y ponelo en lugar seguro, son imanes.
Ahora afloja la abrazadera del yugo y con leves movimiento de giro retiralo hacia atrás
En la parte interior sopletea la tierra y pasa un pincel, mira detenidamente, si hay manchas negras y zonas sulfatadas, a veces son un par de espiras y se puede solucionar limpiando bien y poniendo aislante para alta tensión, si esta muy dañado, vas a tener que ver quien lo tiene


----------



## 58568601

Si el sonido es como el de un pollito, *c*erci*ó*rate primeramente que la fuente salga de Stan*d*bay cortocircuitando el Colector y el Emisor del transistor de salida de Voltage de trabajo por*_*supuesto separa el*é*ctricamente la fuente del resto del circuito el*é*ctrico. Si est*á* bien prueba, el le de indicacion de encendido , luego el receptor infrarojo , y sino desconecta la memoria eprom y prueba con otra*, *debe de ser alguno de estos problemas


----------



## Kebra

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Kebra... Es muy posible que la bobina de la deflexión horizontal este en corto, rota o chamuscadas dentro del yugo. Te sugiero que los bajes del cañón completamente y verifiques el embobinado interior del yugo. Dios te bendiga





pandacba dijo:


> Quita toda la tierra posible
> Antes que nada marca de forma fidedigna esos anillos marrones con esa cosa blanca, una vez marcado en la posición del tubo afloja la abrazadera, es  posible que este pegada, movela rotando de izquierda  a derecha y viceversa con mucho cuidado, si eso se te desarma chau convergencia. retira el paquete y ponelo en lugar seguro, son imanes.
> Ahora afloja la abrazadera del yugo y con leves movimiento de giro retiralo hacia atrás
> En la parte interior sopletea la tierra y pasa un pincel, mira detenidamente, si hay manchas negras y zonas sulfatadas, a veces son un par de espiras y se puede solucionar limpiando bien y poniendo aislante para alta tensión, si esta muy dañado, vas a tener que ver quien lo tiene



Encontré alambre "tostado" sin necesidad de desarmar. Es muy evidente el cambio de color de "dorado" a rojo, y casi negro en el sector indicado por el círculo.

Hace aproximadamente unos 3 años en Casa Bollero estaba comprando una óptica de DVD y había una persona buscando yugo Sony. Le dijeron que ya no había repuestos.


----------



## pandacba

Por eso lo de quitar toda la tierra, ya que esta tapa cosas que no se ven, a veces alambres como ese quedan tapados por polvo marroncito o negrusco muy común en los TV pero abajo puede haber cosas como la que encontraste


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG CHASSIS MC059A 
Síntoma: No enciende. 
Descripción de la falla: Tv sin encendido; el LED de standby parpadea irregularmente. 
Luego de dar una inspección visual tanto al área de componentes como el área de soldaduras y observando que  todo se veía bien, procedí a chequear el Transistor de salida horizontal el cual se encontraba en buen estado por lo que sospechaba ya principalmente de la fuente de poder.
Conectando el tv y viendo que el led de standby parpadeaba irregularmente, Verifiqué el voltaje de control standby en pin 8 de la memoria EPROM y éste estaba disminuido en 3.8V con una leve variación. Aislando el +B del circuito horizontal y  Cambiando el condensador C826 de 1000uF que filtra la tensión de 9 Voltios de donde se toma el voltaje de 5 Voltios para el micro-Eprom, la falla persistió, aunque también el voltaje de 9 voltios en C826 también estaba reducido a 7 voltios. Pensando que podría haber  sobre consumo en los circuitos que se alimentan con 5 Voltios (Micro-Eprom) decidí aislarlos quitando la R823 que suministra la tensión para los mencionados circuitos pero todavía el voltaje en C826 estaba disminuido y variando entre 6 a 7 voltios.
 No había duda que la falla radicaba en el área del primario de la fuente de poder en la cual, luego de hacer un profundo chequeo, en resistencias, diodos y cambiando los condensadores electrolíticos C810 y C809 aún la falla persistía. Verificando cada componente en el circuito Feedback y extrayendo cada transistor y diodo para notar alguna fuga, todo marcaba perfecto y luego de cambiar el optocoplador IC802, la falla todavía persistía, el voltaje seguía variando.
 Ya con todos los circuitos de carga (Horizontal, Control y Audio) Aislados de la fuente y condensadores de secundario / primario reemplazados; y con la verificación profunda de componente por componente alrededor de IC regulador de fuente IC801 STRW 6754 y en el circuito feedback ,  ya estaba totalmente exhausto y abandoné hasta el otro día esa horrible falla que me estaba volviendo loco. Sin embargo nunca dejé de sospechar de que el causante estaba en el lado primario de la fuente.
 Al otro día, con la ayuda de Dios y nuevas fuerzas emprendí la batalla con el chasis MC059A LG y me concentre en el primario de la fuente; luego de verificar el voltaje de alimentación para el circuito interno del STRW6754 y encontrándose en 14V (valor correcto para que el IC regulador funcione) saqué el diodo zener ZD801 (ya lo había chequeado anteriormente por más de tres ocasiones) y lo Verifiqué nuevamente afuera. mi tester indicanba un valor correcto, solo arrojaba medida en una sola dirección y por mas que lo Verifiqué en la escala más alta de resistencia jamás arrojó alguna fuga por lo que supuse que estaba bueno pero como el optocoplador  polariza el pin 6 (FB) del IC STRW por medio de ese diodo zener el cual es de 6.2V, decidí cambiarlo.
Confieso que no tenía ningún positivismo de que el reemplazo de este diodo me iba a traer una sorpresa sin embargo la sorpresa se hizo realidad: al colocar un nuevo diodo en ZD801 y conectar la tarjeta: Enhorabuena! Ya la tensión en C826 era de 9 voltios como debía ser. Alegre, reconectando el circuito de control standby (micro-eprom) el LED de standby encendió fijo y sin ningún parpadeo y la tensión en pin8 de EPROM estaba fijo en 5 Voltios. Conectando el voltaje de +B arrojaba sus 110Vdc. La fuente quedó totalmente operando al 100%
[25/11 08:26 p.m.] Javier Enrique Muñoz Anay: El ZD801 diodo zener de 6.2 V aunque su medida con mi tester digital marcaba perfectamente, sin ninguna fuga en escala alta de resistencia en ninguna dirección, era el causante de una falla que luego de años de combates con Tvs por primera vez tuve que lidiar. Tal vez si usara tester de aguja me hubiese dado cuenta o no sé. Bueno colegas les comparto esta experiencia aquí en el foro porque trae satisfacciones resolver fallas que estuvieron a punto de hacernos desistir. Ahora, queda en museo de exhibición el extraño diodo  zener de 6.2V (ZD801). Dios bendig a todos


----------



## moonwalker

CASO FRECUENTE DE AUSENCIA DE SINTONÍA EN TV CHINOS.
La ausencia de canales de aire como de cable en los TVs chinos es muy usual en estos lares. Por lo menos la semana pasada reparé tres TVs chinos con esta falla en la que había vídeo en las entradas AV pero había ausencia de imagen de los canales nacionales por lo que era claro una falla eminente en el circuito de sintonizador. 
Esta falla puede ser causada por diferentes averías sin embargo lo que expongo aquí es una causa que se produce frecuentemente. 
TV chino Hyundai modelo: 
Descripción de falla : Ausencia de los canales de aire y de cable. Hay video en las entradas de AV. 
Causa: Puente metálico que lleva los 33V para el circuito analógico del sintonizador (Tuner) completamente podrido de óxido o sulfatado. 
Es lógico que al no haber tensión de 33Voltios DC en los varicaps internos del sintonizador, los canales de TV se ausentan. 
Solución: Reemplazar los puentes metálicos que llevan los 33voltios para el sintonizador. Si bien este caso podría presentarse en cualquier Tv de cualquier marca, he notado que se produce mucho más en los TVs chinos. Dios les.bendiga


----------



## Kebra

Bien, estuve investigando mas y conseguí el manual de servicio del Sony. Lo que en un momento creí que era alambre quemado, fue en realidad un efecto de la cámara. Al mirarlo de cerca con buena luz y sin pasar por ninguna cámara, no se ve cambio en el color.
Sin embargo el olor a quemado seguía apareciendo en la zona... Pero no ví humo jamás.

Según el manual, la indicación que me da el LED de Standby es:

- Transitor de salida horizontal en corto (lo medí y está en buen estado)
- Amplificador de video en corto (ubicado en la zona donde se genera el olor)

El mismo es el TDA6108AJF. 

Mi pregunta es si alguien tuvo problemas con el mismo, si lo conoce, y si tienen idea como medirlo. Guiandome por el circuito interno hice unas mediciones con el tester, pero no puedo decir si está dañado o no, ya que aparentemente tiene sentido lo que el tester me devuelve. 

Con la punta positiva del tester conectada a masa, todos los pines conducen (tester en modo diodo). Invirtiendo las puntas, no conduce ninguna. No sé qué otra medición pueda hacer.
El integrado está desmontado de la placa.

Adjunto el circuito que rodea al integrado en cuestión:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son amplificadores triples , similares a los de audio , pero manejan mas tensión (200V) y menos corriente . . .


----------



## Kebra

Adjunto el circuito interno del IC:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Finalmente cual es la falla ?


----------



## pandacba

Sacando el TR de Horizontal has medido el colector y masa? puede que el fly back este en corto


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Finalmente cual es la falla ?



Todavía no lo sé. Según el auto-test del TV es el transistor de horizontal, o el TDA. El horizontal está bueno, y el olor a "quemado" sale de la zona donde está el TDA. Voy a reemplazarlo y probar.



pandacba dijo:


> Sacando el TR de Horizontal has medido el colector y masa? puede que el fly back este en corto



Si, lo medí y está bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Levantá la pata de R798 , eso le quitará la alimentación a ese integrado, a ver si arranca.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Kebra dijo:


> Todavía no lo sé. Según el auto-test del TV es el transistor de horizontal, o el TDA. El horizontal está bueno, y el olor a "quemado" sale de la zona donde está el TDA. Voy a reemplazarlo y probar.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, lo medí y está bien.



revisa los capasitores poliester y cerámicos de la zona (colector del tr horizontal y los del yugo)





Kebra dijo:


> Todavía no lo sé. Según el auto-test del TV es el transistor de horizontal, o el TDA. El horizontal está bueno, y el olor a "quemado" sale de la zona donde está el TDA. Voy a reemplazarlo y probar.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, lo medí y está bien.



el ic amplificador de video no es, si falla ese no tenes video o fallan algun color ,igual esos ic son de fierro,muy difícil de que fallen , a lo sumo soldadura floja del ic
#################
por lo lei pueder ser yugo o capasitores ceramicos, flyback no creo porque cuando el flyback falla,se quema el tr horizontal


----------



## Kebra

el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisa los capasitores poliester y cerámicos de la zona (colector del tr horizontal y los del yugo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el ic amplificador de video no es, si falla ese no tenes video o fallan algun color ,igual esos ic son de fierro,muy difícil de que fallen , a lo sumo soldadura floja del ic
> #################
> por lo lei pueder ser yugo o capasitores ceramicos, flyback no creo porque cuando el flyback falla,se quema el tr horizontal



Así comenzó la falla. Arrancaba como "pasado de screen" con las líneas de retraso visibles y en un color "rosado sucio". Así por 2 segundos, hasta que se normalizaba. El día que se apagó mientras lo veía, la imagen se "enrolló" como un pergamino desde el lado derecho, y nunca mas tuvo video. Este aparato nunca mostraba el video al encender, siempre encendía, demagnetizaba y a los 2 ó 3 segundos recién abría el video. Ahora cuando debería abrir el video, se apaga, huele a "quemado" y el led reporta lo que ya comenté.
Fue evolucionando lentamente la falla, durante un mes aproximadamente, primero empecé a notar que había exceso de color rojo, y cuando "calentaba" se corregía. Después se agregó el color rojo sucio con lineas de restraso al encender (estuvo así una semana) y después se apagó como conté mas arriba.

EDIT:

Probé encender SIN el TDA y hace la misma falla. El olor que sale es una mezcla de humo-ozono.
¿Estará embalado el fly-back? Quizá haya exceso de screen realmente, y por eso corta.


----------



## Fusatronica

Eso me huele a que alguna espira interna del Yugo se pifio es decir se abrio de ahí ese olorciyo igual los síntomas del enfermo determinan que la falla viene del antes mencionado, es un poco tedioso repararlo pero a la final quedan muy bien.

Cuando el led Standby da unos flasheos lentos es síntoma también de fallo en la fuente.


----------



## moonwalker

Un olor a ozono es claro indicio de escape de alta tensión en el flyback, puedas que tengas el cable de alta tensión pinchado mínimamente pero suficiente para que se escape el alto voltaje. He tratado con esos integrados TDA6107 y necesariamente no deben estar en corto en sus pines para estar malos. Con líneas de retorno en imagen es lógico que tenga alguna falla en el amplificador de video. Comentar el voltaje de video de 180V o 200V según estipule el diagrama o el chasis y cuidar de que no esté reducido. Verifica o cambia directamente los condensadores electrolíticos de 250V que filtran esta tensión. Comentar resultados


----------



## Kebra

En cuanto me recupere de la contractura muscular que tengo en la espalda voy a ponerme de lleno a realizar las mediciones y reemplazos. 

Apenas puedo levantarme de la silla...


----------



## el-rey-julien

Kebra dijo:


> Así comenzó la falla. Arrancaba como "pasado de screen" con las líneas de retraso visibles y en un color "rosado sucio". Así por 2 segundos, hasta que se normalizaba. El día que se apagó mientras lo veía, la imagen se "enrolló" como un pergamino desde el lado derecho, y nunca mas tuvo video. Este aparato nunca mostraba el video al encender, siempre encendía, demagnetizaba y a los 2 ó 3 segundos recién abría el video. Ahora cuando debería abrir el video, se apaga, huele a "quemado" y el led reporta lo que ya comenté.
> Fue evolucionando lentamente la falla, durante un mes aproximadamente, primero empecé a notar que había exceso de color rojo, y cuando "calentaba" se corregía. Después se agregó el color rojo sucio con lineas de restraso al encender (estuvo así una semana) y después se apagó como conté mas arriba.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Probé encender SIN el TDA y hace la misma falla. El olor que sale es una mezcla de humo-ozono.
> ¿Estará embalado el fly-back? Quizá haya exceso de screen realmente, y por eso corta.



el tda amplificador de video nada tiene que ver con la falla , revisa tenciones del flyback y como te mencione candensadores esos de poliester


----------



## Kebra

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el tda amplificador de video nada tiene que ver con la falla , revisa tenciones del flyback y como te mencione candensadores esos de poliester



Bien, estoy algo mejor de la cintura, así que me puse a medir. Los capacitores del horizontal están perfectos. Voy a probar si arranca bajandole el screen, a ver si tiene algo que ver esa tensión...

EDIT=

Nada...

Creo que mi primera impresión es la correcta. Voy a reemplazar todos los electrolíticos de la fuente, y si no es eso, el 31 a la noche lo tiro a la calle desde la azotea. Linda implosión.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los capacitores cerámicos o poliester de 2.000 V con el tester (a 3 V) suelen medir perfectos y tienen pérdidas


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los capacitores cerámicos o poliester de 2.000 V con el tester (a 3 V) suelen medir perfectos y tienen pérdidas



Me tiro a la pileta y los cambio...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , a menos que esté explotado , se los ve bien y miden bien a tester ya que el tester los mide con solo 3 a 6 V.

Deberías hacer un triplicador de la tensión de red , tipo 1.000 V y probarlos en serie con neon y  resistencia de un par de megOhms . . .  o cambiarlos directamente.


----------



## moonwalker

hola Kebra no comentaste nada de como tenias la tensión para el ampkificador de Video.. 200V no pueden estar reducidos porque podría provocarte una falla como la que describes.


----------



## moonwalker

TV millenium con Ausencia de audio. Integrado de audio TDA7253 averiado. Como no fue posible su obtención por estos lares, se construyó un pequeño pero potente amplificador con TDA2006 en un pequeño PCB y se agregó el nuevo circuito. El TV quedó  con audio 100%.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 17, 2018

Mas fotos


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis CW81 sin entendido.
Hoy estuve en la batalla contra el TV ya mencionado el cual a primera instancia no sintonizaba ningún canal de aire sino sólo era usado para visualizar DVD. Tras hacer una inspección en los voltajes para la alimentación del tuner, todo se encontraba bien por lo que reemplacé el sintonizador obteniéndose los canales de antena en el TV sin embargo tras ya tener listo todo como para la culminación de la reparación, el TV mostró una nueva falla: Luego de haberlo apagado e intentándolo encender nuevamente, ya éste no encendía sino que trataba de encender pero rápidamente se apagaba quedando en standby. Decidí puentear la R403 por si una súbita desvalorización en su valor óhmico provocaba la activación del circuito protector OCP sin embargo la falla persistió.  Decidí extraer el transistor Q16 el cual recibe los resultados del monitoreo de los circuitos de protección en su base para luego colocar a nivel bajo su colector conectado al pin Abnormal (pin 29 del microjungla LV76212) cuando hay alguna avería en la fuente, horizontal o vertical. Al estar a nivel bajo este pin, el micro cancela la oscilación horizontal manteniéndose apagado el TV. Sin embargo para mi desafortunado diagnóstico, el integrado microjungla presentó un corto interno precisamente en el pin Abnormal de protección, y solo pensé que lo que sería una falla fácil se convertiría en un cangrejo complejo porque también se podría venir el reclamo del cliente quien me entregó el Tv funcionando al menos por la entrada de video externo. En esos instantes me preguntaba: Que pasó allí ?? si todo estaba perfecto. Sólo pude recordar las palabras del sabio ingeniero Ratmayor acerca del sadomasoquismo en TV TRCs hajajaajjajaj. Luego de explicar al Cliente, éste accedió a comprar el integrado, barato de segunda mano y tras instalarlo el TV quedó 100% funcional. Son las cosas de la electrónica que suelen ocurrir las cuales nunca se podrían explicar, tal vez al  integrado le tocaba morir pero en mis manos, fue mala hora.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG SC023A sin audio
Luego de comprobar el parlante el cual se encontraba en buen estado, se procedió a verificar el voltaje de alimentación para el integrado de audio TDA2006 y éste se encontraba ausente en el pin 5 del mencionado  integrado. Tras hacer un seguimiento a la pista que conducía la alimentación para el integrado se consiguieron dos puentes totalmente podridos. Al ser reemplazados, se obtuvieron los +14V en el pin 5 y se obtuvo el audio con total normalidad.


----------



## moonwalker

**TV Samsung KS9A**

Hay led verde de standby encendido pero al presionar Power el TV No enciende y se mantiene encendido el Led de standby.
Al verificar algunas tensiones tenemos que el voltaje de alimentación para el circuito de control (micro-eprom) se encuentra en 4.6V; el voltaje para tensión +B en 90 y tras presionar Power éste no sube.
Tras reemplazarse los condensadores C817 y C818 ambos 100uF 25V los cuales filtran la tensión de entrada para el multiregulador de voltaje KA7632, el Tv encendió sin ningún problema.
Sin embargo el TV mostró una falla más y es que de manera errática y frecuente aparecía el MENÚ en pantalla sin haber presionado ningún comando desde el panel ni en el control remoto; también esporádicamente el Tv perdía la sintonía de los canales de antena. Luego de reemplazar la memoria EPROM desaparecieron ambas fallas quedando el TV 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

**Tv royal RA21AUS No enciende**

Hay tensión Normal en el condensador principal del primario pero no hay oscilación en el STRW6753 por tanto hay ausencia de todos los voltajes en el secundario específicamente no hay tensión de standby 5 voltios dc para el circuito
De control. Antes de dar por muerto al integrado regulador de fuente STRW6753  se procedió a verificar cada diodo y resistencia en el primario de la fuente  encontrándose abierta una resistencia con código R521 de 220K. Tras ser reemplazada y conectar a la red se obtuvieron todos los voltajes en el secundario y el TV  encendió al 100%..


----------



## 24HTDE

*Reparacion de Tv LCD que parpadea y a veces no enciende.*


Este tipo de fallo es bastante tipico de los Tv LCD empieza siendo un fallo puntual hasta que un buen dia no enciende o enciende y se escucha pero no se ve la pantalla, el problema viene de dos causas principalmente:
1º)Deterioro de los condensadores electroliticos de la fuente de alimentacion principal, se detecta con una simple inspeccion visual, si dichos condensadores tienen el culo hinchado o se obserba que han soltado liquido.
2º)Dado que estos televisores tienen una retroiluminacion para que brille la pantalla estos disponen de unos fluorescentes de catodo frio (CCF) que trabajan a alta tension y precisan de una o varias fuentes de alimentacion conmutada independientes.Estas tambien disponen de condensadores electroliticos que presentan el mismo problema.
Adjunto un link que  cree sobre la reparacion  de este problema:Reparacion preventiva de Tv LCD


----------



## moonwalker

**TV SILVER JAPAN CHINO (Flat)**


Sin encendido. El TV ni siquiera enciende el Led rojo de standby.
Según el cliente luego de un apagado fortuito, decidió destaparlo y tras conseguir el fusible principal de entrada de 110VAC fundido, optó por cambiarlo pero el nuevo fusible rápidamente se quemó indicando un corto eminente en algún componente. Al verificar cada componente en la fuente aún el transistor de suicheo de fuente primaria C4460 todo en el área del primario se encontraba en buenas condiciones y luego de inspeccionar del lado del secundario de la fuente pude conseguir el transistor de salida horizontal D2499 en corto total. Tras ser reemplazado y colocando un nuevo fusible en la entrada de AC, éste último nuevamente se fundió rápidamente indicando que había algo más cortocircuito. Inspeccionando nuevamente la fuente primaria y secundario sin conseguir nada sospechoso, decidí hacer una inspección visual en el flyback con código BSC25-4803T y noté una pequeña abertura en el cuerpo del mismo como especie de una quemadura. Extrayéndolo de la tarjeta, presentaba aún entre sus pines una quemadura grande reafirmando que él era el componente en corto. Al reemplazarlo, el TV quedó funcionando al 100%.


----------



## pandacba

Vamos por parte deijo jack......
1_hay un error garrafal en el análisis de la falla. 
Cuando el transistor de horizontal se rompe, la fuente se protege, no se rompe el fusible de entrada
2_Cuando el fusible de entrada esta roto, no debe reemplazarse por otro, porque normalmente cuando se habre el primero, limita los daños.
Un fusible es muy raro que se rompa porque si, su rotura evidencia un sobreconsumo, generalmente causado por algún componente dañado.
Si el TR horizontal esta roto, es porque hay una falla en la fuente, o en la señal que le llega o en los componentes asociados al colector del mismo.
3_Busca de nuevo un componente en corto en la entrada de la fuente, capacitores diodos, etc etc.
4_Reparara  la fuente y asegurate que funcione bien, utiliza una lampara de carga de unos 40W. Una vez que esta funcione como debe encara el horizontal revisa los capacitores que van al colector del mismo y las soldaduras, si estos están desvalorizados te vas artar de romper TR de horizontal


----------



## moonwalker

Señor Pandacba, aunque parezca increíble y específicamente a usted, el fusible se fundía por el sobreconsumo que provocaba el flyback el cual se encontraba averiado. Si leyó bien no había cortos en el área del primario (puente rectificador, filtro de línea, transistor C4460)  Lea bien el anunciado y verá que no había ningún daño en la fuente primaria sino en el secundario. por tanto el problema radicaba en el flyback el cual a primera instancia quemaría al HOT (que luego de ser reemplazado, el fusible se fundía)  No hago análisis a la deriva y lea bien los posts anteriores a estos y estudio muy bien cada caso antes de postearlo. Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 21, 2018

Recuerde que la falla fue erradicada y el Tv quedó 100% solucionado. De igual manera gracias por el análisis pero el problema se encontraba en el otro lado del río.


----------



## pandacba

He reparado miles de aparatos de TV desde los primeros que venian con fuentes lineales, las primeras fuentes swiching hasta la actuales y te puedo apostar que si una fuente conmutada, rompe el fusible, porque tiene un corto en el secundario es porque esta trabajando mal, o anteriormente fue reparada y donde va el sensor de corriente, o pusieron una resistencia  de un valor más bajo o algo similar. 
Hoy te  funciona  y voy a tomar nota cuando dentro de un tiempo vuelvas a preguntar por ese mismo aparato porque se te volvio a romper.
Sabes la cantidad que han echo lo mismo que vos desoyendo lo que les digo, y después vienen con el TV roto y no  saben porque.
Te hablo desde una larga experiencia de muchos años de trabajar con televisores de todas las marcas no por  algo fuí muchos años jefe de taller de un Servicio muy importante, donde era un sistema de seguro y no se podía devolver el aparato sin reparar, debía ser reparado si o si, y no había chasis para cambiar, ni módulos de fuente ni nada parecido
Había que dejarlo andando bien y que no vuelvan a las pocas semanas rotos de nuevo.
Tu eres libre de hacer lo que te plazca, el problema va a ser tuyo no mío


----------



## moonwalker

Colega usted siempre con su disco rayado: Tengo muchos años en la reparación de Fuentes y TV y no sé que más... Disculpe pero Yo también en mi tiempo largo de reparación he logrado mucha sabiduría en parte a este magnífico foro y a la sabiduría que Dios da.. Te aseguro que el TV no volverá acá porque lo que hago lo hago bien sin vanagloriarme. Sólo compartirlo en este gran foro para su enriquecimiento. A mi no me importa su experiencia, yo también la tengo y lo más importante: Humildad sobre todo..ya yo coloqué mis dictámenes y cuando lo hago es porque hice las pertinentes revisiones al pie de la letra.. Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059C no enciende. 
Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el led de standby enciende pero tras presionar Power éste se apaga. Al verificar el TV en modo de standby, el voltaje para la etapa de control se encuentra en 5V y en +B 110Vdc por lo que podría considerarse de que la fuente está en funcionamiento. Al presionar Power, todos los voltajes desaparecen tanto los 5 voltios en el circuito de control como los 110Vdc en +B indicando ésto un sobreconsumo en algunos de los circuitos de carga. Al desvincular la fuente del circuito horizontal, los voltajes se mantienen con normalidad tras presionar Power por lo que se verificó el estado del transistor horizontal y se encontraba bien. Ya sospechando del flyback Verifiqué los circuitos alimentados por él encontrando en corto la línea de alimentación para Vertical / EW: 26 Voltios. Tras la revisión se obtuvo el integrado de corrección Este-Oeste TDA8145 en Corto en su pin 6 entrada de +VCC 26V el cual comparte con el LA78040 integrado vertical. Tras ser reemplazado el TDA8145 ( con uno original), el TV encendió de manera correcta con imagen y audio al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

*TV samsung chasis KS9A *

Al conectar el TV a la linea eléctrica y dar Power enciende pero ligeramente cerrado arriba con rayas. Tras cambiar los condensadores del circuito vertical , el problema desapareció pero había una falla más; al conectar una antena en el sinto, el fondo azul desparecía pero la pantalla era totalmente oscura sólo podía escucharse audio normal; al quitar la antena el fondo azul nuevamente aparecía indicando así que podía haber una falla en el circuito de ABL. Tras hacer una revisión en el mencionado circuito, encontré la Resistencia R423 82K (una de las que hace parte del divisor resistivo de ABL) abierta que luego de la sustitución la imagen apareció perfecta y solucionada la falla.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno muchachos... Tengo varios monitores LCD ViewSonic (después de verlos como son y como están ensamblados, no los recomiendo para nada, y pensar que eran los mas caros del mercado!!) para reparar, algunos ya los reparé (fuentes) pero tengo 3 con la misma falla a diferente periodo de tiempo, modelo 2016w-2. Según el manual de servicio la falla es "un cablecito suelto" y no les miento. La fuente no tenía capacitores inflados, pero los cambié por las dudas, y la falla sigue igual. 

Enciendo el monitor, si no está el cable de señal aparece el cartelito "no signal" y se pone en standby, el led pasa de azul a amarillo. Si conecto el cable VGA, el led se pone azul, muestra la imagen durante unos segundos, y después se apaga el back pero el led queda azul. Si repito la operación, desconectar el cable VGA, conectarlo, ocurre lo mismo, solo que ahora la imagen queda durante menos tiempo. El mayor tiempo fueron 4 segundos, el menor 2 segundos. En vacío, sin señal, el back parece tener el brillo correcto y parejo en todo el panel, con señal parece algo mas oscuro en la parte superior, pero es muy leve la diferencia. Quizá sea el ángulo de visión. 

Acepto sugerencias salvavidas!


----------



## analogico

Kebra dijo:


> Bueno muchachos... Tengo varios monitores LCD ViewSonic (después de verlos como son y como están ensamblados, no los recomiendo para nada, y pensar que eran los mas caros del mercado!!) para reparar, algunos ya los reparé (fuentes) pero tengo 3 con la misma falla a diferente periodo de tiempo, modelo 2016w-2. Según el manual de servicio la falla es "un cablecito suelto" y no les miento. La fuente no tenía capacitores inflados, pero los cambié por las dudas, y la falla sigue igual.
> 
> Enciendo el monitor, si no está el cable de señal aparece el cartelito "no signal" y se pone en standby, el led pasa de azul a amarillo. Si conecto el cable VGA, el led se pone azul, muestra la imagen durante unos segundos, y después se apaga el back pero el led queda azul. Si repito la operación, desconectar el cable VGA, conectarlo, ocurre lo mismo, solo que ahora la imagen queda durante menos tiempo. El mayor tiempo fueron 4 segundos, el menor 2 segundos. En vacío, sin señal, el back parece tener el brillo correcto y parejo en todo el panel, con señal parece algo mas oscuro en la parte superior, pero es muy leve la diferencia. Quizá sea el ángulo de visión.
> 
> Acepto sugerencias salvavidas!




probaste las lamparas, 
como tienes varios puedes  probar otro panel


----------



## Kebra

analogico dijo:


> probaste las lamparas,
> como tienes varios puedes  probar otro panel



No, no las he intercambiado... Pero de ser ese el problema, van a la basura...


----------



## moonwalker

*TV Royal chassis KB-3151C*

A mi estante llegó un TV chino marca Royal el cual no encendía. Tras darle Power el LED de standby se apagaba y los voltajes de la fuente (los cuales eran normales) : +B, 27V para vertical, 12V para audio y 14V para circuito de control desaparecían instantáneamente indicando esto un sobreconsumo en algún circuito. Aislando la fuente del circuito horizontal, coloqué un bombillo de filamento a +B y éste encendió normalmente y dicha tensión permaneció estable en +110Vdc además de todos los voltajes de secundario que se encontraban presente. Tras esta prueba de rendimiento a la fuente se comprobó que ésta se encontraba en buen estado por lo que la falla ya se originaba en el circuito horizontal. Teniendo un flyback en mi estante de las mismas características al del circuito, lo coloqué en lugar del flyback bajo sospecha sin embargo la falla para mi sorpresa  continuó. Verificando el yugo encontré que estaba perfecto por lo que entonces coloqué mi atención en los condensadores de sintonía y corrección en el circuito horizontal. Tomando un Capacimetro digital el cual hice para condensadores de baja capacitancia, encontré el condensador rojo C441 de 270 Nanos 400V totalmente desvalorizado ya que arrojaba una lectura de 48 nanos. Tras reemplazar el condensador, el TV encendió normalmente solucionando la falla al 100%. Les adjunto un par de foto del condensador bajo prueba con el capacimetro que construi hace mucho tiempo para comprobar bajas capacitancias en las cuales están ponderados estos condensadores. Una vez prometí adjuntarle este capacimetro y por tanto es una deuda que tengo con el foro. Dios les bendiga muchachos


----------



## XeRo21lp

Hola buenas tardes colegas, tengo un problema con un Samsung UN40J5200, no enciende y tampoco tiene stand by. He estado revisando la fuente L40MSF_FHS BN44-00851A y al parecer tengo falla en la parte del driver 3S111. Si alguien tuviera el diagrama de la tv y de la fuente seria tan amable de poder facilitarme por favor. 
Gracias.


----------



## Angeljoao

Amigo soy nuevo en estaagina pero soy un aficionado y aprendía empírico desde hace años ya en la electrónica. Lo que tienes que verificar siempre cuando tengas una falla de un televisor es el Diagrama. Verificar voltajes, principalmente pruebas de continuidad a veces una simple pista levantada o soldadura fría es la provocadora de algunas fallas. Comúnmente era más complicado reparar tv antiguos hoy solo es cuestión de software en los plasmas Smart Salvo para fallas físicas como pantalla oscuramo que no enciende aunque da standby. Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

TV samsung Chasis K15D 

Síntoma: No enciende. 
Descripción: Led de standby encendido y al presionar Power, este último se apaga mostrando que las funciones de control está en correcto funcionamiento sin embargo no hay activación del circuito horizontal. 
Tras verificar las tensiones de fuente estaban en los niveles normales por lo que se descartó la fuente de poder. Al verificar  las tensiones en Microjungla se encontró que todo estaba perfecto y aún estaba presente el pulso de activación desde el jungla para el transformador driver de circuito Horizontal.
En los TVs samsung, un síntoma como éste, radica en el propio Transistor de salida horizontal (En este caso C5386) que pese al ser chequeado con el tester, éste arrojaba medidas correctas sin embargo bajo operación en el circuito ya no cumplía su función de conmutación por averías en el mismo. Un vistazo físico en el encapsulado del transistor  podría delatar su estado ya que mayormente éste toma un color ligeramente café. Tras reemplazarlo, el tv encendió al 100% con calidad de imagen.


----------



## gadel1

Kebra dijo:


> Bueno, TV HITACHI LCD CDH-L32S02. Falla aleatoria. A veces lo enciendo y funciona, y a veces queda negra la pantalla. El led de power siempre en verde.
> 
> Me lo regalaron por esa falla. No es la gran cosa el TV, ya que es 720, no 1080. Pero para ver TV sobra.
> 
> Jamás reparé ni desarmé un LCD (CRT si) así que ni idea por donde revisar, mas que la fuente.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea?


hola tengo la misma falla, mismo tv .lo pudiste solucionar


----------



## Nestor1977

Hola, alguien sería tan amable de decirme que le ocurre a mi televisor??
gracias


----------



## Kebra

gadel1 dijo:


> hola tengo la misma falla, mismo tv .lo pudiste solucionar



Si, cambiá TODOS los electrolíticos de la fuente y también los de los drivers de las lámparas. Es aparentemente falla típica del modelo, porque vi otro con la misma falla. El micro se vuelve medio loco, a veces aparece también un cartel de "apagado en 1 seg" de la nada.


----------



## DanielNR

¡Hola a tod*o*s! Espero que esten bien.
Le expongo el problema que tengo con televisor portátil Philips, modelo PVD1079/12. El monitor no enciende, una vez que presionamos el botón de encendido en el mando a distancia, el pìloto verde parpadea 4 veces y no pasa nada más. Les adjunto las fotos:
También he probado de encender el monitor con el botón power en la parte superior del monitor (manteniéndolo presionado) y salen esas lineas horizontales que aparecen en las fotos. Pero de ahí no pasa. Es decir no hace nada más.
Gracias por adelantado. Que tengan felices fiestas en estas fechas tan especiales.
Saludos.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, tengo un TV RCA Modelo RC21TU7 que la imegen se ve blanca, con poco colores y rayas horizontales. Que puede ser y como lo puedo reparar?


----------



## pandacba

Es un TV de tubo?, si fuera así busca cerca del fly-back un capacitor de entre 47 a 100 uF x 250, debe estar desvalorizado


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros tengo un problemita con TV RCA de tubo de pantalla y modelo RC21TU7. Se ve pero claro y con rallas orisontales he preguntado y me dicen que faltan los 180 vol en el chispero pero no se como identificarlo y detectar el problema. Ya tengo un multimetro que me prestaro, usted podria ayudarme con esto (plano u otra ayuda)...
Gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahí te dejé el diagrama , cambiá el capacitor C402 que está cerca del flyback , de 10uF 250V , ya te lo había dicho Panda.

En el diagrama está dibujado justo debajo del flyback

Luego probá de girar un poco el potenciómetro de screen  que está en el flyback , el otro es foco , hacelo sin miedo , es facil recalibrarlos ambos a vista de imagen.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

El Comy dijo:


> Dosmetros tengo un problemita con TV RCA de tubo de pantalla y modelo RC21TU7. Se ve pero claro y con rallas orisontales he preguntado y me dicen que faltan los 180 vol en el chispero pero no se como identificarlo y detectar el problema. Ya tengo un multimetro que me prestaro, usted podria ayudarme con esto (plano u otra ayuda)...
> Gracias...


Hola a todos , caro Don El Comy tengas  mucho cuidado cuando andas con un multimetro en esa area Horizontal ,  principalmente lo "Fly Back" porque ese  presenta altas tensiones o seguramente tendras de conpra un multimetro nuevo para puder devolver a quien te presto ese.
!Suerte en los mantenimientos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba

Si tenes rayas horizontales son dos las posibilidadades, encontra en la placa los 180V que son de Video, hay un capactior de 47uF X250V, es muy común que este este desvalorizado, suele haber uno mas en la placa del TRC del mismo valor(no en todos los modelos), si al cambiar por uno nuevo no desaparece, verificar los 600V del screm y el capacitor de alto voltaje asociado a ese pin en la placa del TRC.
Para el correcto ajuste y funcionamiento debe tener ese valor si esta más alto o más bajo debe ajustarse hasta marcar 600V


----------



## El Comy

Como mido el capacitor para saber si esta bueno?
Coro riesgo de encontrar algun alto voltaje en esa zona a la hora de sacar el capacitor?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Apagalo desenchufándolo así se descargan andando , no saques el chupete de alta tensión.

Tenés tester medidor de capacidad ? Se mide quitado de la placa y por las dudas se cortocircuita antes de medirlo.

Mejor es reemplazarlos-


----------



## El Comy

El multimetro que me prestaron tiene una escala que dice (Rel Cap.) supongo que sea para Capacitores pero temo intentarlo por si no lo es, jajajajjaa.
Ya encontre el filtro en el diagrama pero busque en todas las placas que tengo hasta en la de un monitor para PC y no encontre ni un filtro de 10 uf a 250 v, que fatalidad, tengo muchos de 400 v pero 2.2 uf y uno de 22 uf y 250 v que son de bombillas ahorradoras pero el que necesito no lo tengo. Gracias de igual forma, vere si alguien me lo facilita.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos y gracias al mismo tiempo en especial a Dosmetros.

Abri el TV y busque el capacitor 404 y en efecto estaba rebentado por debajo, el que tenia era 4.7 uf a 250 v y no de 10 uf como dice el diagrama (suerte para mi, tenia uno de esos, reciclado pero en buen estado). Limpie bien la placa porque estaba algo carbonizada en ese lugar, lo cambie y bingo. ("¡TV OK!")....

Mil gracias a todos, me ayudaron a ahorrale un dinerito a mis suegros, jajajajajaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien ahí !


----------



## El Comy

Dosmetros ahora tengo dos problemillas mas (estoy peor que un libro de matematicas, jajaja)...
La imagen en el TV esta un poco abierta hacia los lados, como ajusto esto?

El TV en ocaciones no me respondo al control a distancia, este problema lo trae el desde hace mucho, cuando quiere responde. El mando lo probe frente a la camara del movi y si dispara. Que puede ser?


----------



## pandacba

Tiene modo service? desde allí 
Necesitas ubicar el modo service para ese modelo para realizar las acciones pertinentes con el control remoto.
Por lo segundo verifica que le lleguen 5V al receptor infrarojo, fijate en las soldaduras del receptor y en el micro, revida que no este una pista cortada, por último, cambiar el receptor IR


----------



## El Comy

Disculpen mi ignorancia pero que es modo service?
La botonera frontal tiene problemas, pense que podria ser ella la causante, lo destape y la desconecte. Sin ponerle la tapa el mando funciono perfecto pero al taparlo ya no. Podria ser que al presionar la tapa a la placa se acteve algun falso contacto en el receptor?
..active..
Pandacba recuerde soy un informatico facinado por la electronica y gracias a este foro por primera vez logro aprender algo de ese mundo facinante. Le comento esto para que no le exija mucho a mis conocimientos por favor.
jajajajaaa


----------



## pandacba

El modo service es una forma que tienen muchos equipos modernos que permiten realizar tareas de servicio, se ingresa mediante la combinación de algunas teclas del control remoto, en algunos combinación del control remoto y teclas del frente, en otros teclas internas, y en otros combinación de teclas más código.
Lo de la botonera podrían ser switch que necesitan ser reemplazados.
lo que dices que funciona sin la tapa estaría hablando de lo que llamamos soldaduras frías, es decir soldaduras que se rompen o fisuran, revisa el micro y fíjate con una lupa, tal vez necesites resoldar una parte de el o todo, también el receptor IR y todo lo asociado a él


----------



## El Comy

Ya resolde el receptor y nada, hay forma de evaluar su estado con el multimetro?
Yo tengo el diagrama que dosmetros me dio, podria decirme cual es el micro para buscarlo?


----------



## pandacba

Para el IR receptor podes poner el tester en el voltaje más bajo(CC) y que alguien actue sobre el remoto, debe variar lo que me mide, para eso es mejor un tester analógico, pero con el digital notaras los cambios de  lectura cuando se acciona y siempre y cuando este bien.
Este chasis lleva micro jungla y es el CI N201(el más grande en el diagrama) que es el TDA111105PS


----------



## El Comy

Hola pandacba, le cuento que creo haber resuelto el problema del control remoto. Sucede que me percate que dejaba de funcionava cuando al empujar la placa para adentro del TV tocaba con la pantalla, pero al separarla unos milimetros funcionava bien. No debe ser la solucion perfecta pero por temor a complicarme le puse un calso de goma para mantener la placa separada unos milimetros del tope y todo OK. En un momento pense en soldadura fria pero mirando mejor creo que es la sinta que va al receptor que crea un falso al tocar la pantalla. Que me recomienda?

Tambien le estoy viendo una franja vertical de unos 15 cm de izquierda a derecha (viendolo de frente) que la imagen se ve un poco mas oscura y en el limite derecho de la franja resalta una linea vertical (debil pero visible) esto solo se ve en la telivision analogica, la digital no lo hace. Ademas la imagen esta un poco corrida a los lados. Se podra areglar esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mas allá que se resolvería desde el modo servicio , antes se regulaba el ancho con el capacitor que está en paralelo con emisor-colector del transistor de salida horizontal 2sc4460 , creo que es el C521 de 680 pico por 2.000 V , ese capacitor NO se puede eliminar , se puede agrandar o achicar para modificar ancho y solo se puede reemplazar por esos capacitores cerámicos de 2kV o mas.

También creo recordar que el ancho dependía también del Voltaje de la fuente que en éste caso debe ser de 110V  y se regula por RP551 (preset de 2k) . Antes cambiaría el Capacitor C403 47uF 160V que podría estar causando la franja vertical.

También ocurre que algunas emisoras transmiten en Hi definition y si el televisor no lo es hay problemas de ancho dónde los inicios y finales de los carteles no se pueden leer y las personas salen gordas.

Prueba a limpiar  los pulsadores del frente sumergiéndolos y moviéndolos en alcohol puro.


----------



## pandacba

El desplazamiento y ancho se corrige desde el modo service como te dije anteriormente
El alcohol puro deja residuos, es poco recomendable, no es recomendable tocar esos capacitores en paralelo con el colector del TR de salida horizontal, sobre todo si no se tiene experiencia.
Cambiar esos capacitores suele traer otros problemas asociados.
Corregir desde el Modo Service es lo adecuado


----------



## moonwalker

Tv simply PH08KX-N35

Da audio pero no video... No están presente los voltajes secundarios del flyback: 180Voltios, 3Vac para Heater ya que no hay oscilación en el circuito horizontal. Luego de resoldar la tarjeta y comprobar el estado del transistor de salida horizontal el cual se encontraba en buen estado, Verifiqué las tensiones primordiales para encendido +B en el pin VCC del flyback: 110Vdc pero encontré que no estaba presente la tensión +24Vdc  para el transformador driver horizontal aún cuando la resistencia de 270R/2W que lleva dicho voltaje desde la fuente al transformador estaba en perfecto estado y la fuente estaba proveyendo tal voltaje. Analizando, recordé que hacia mucho tiempo había reparado un TV chino con idéntica avería y con las mismas lecturas y mediciones de voltajes concluyendo que la falla radicaba en el circuito salida vertical específicamente en el integrado LA78040. Tras aislarlo completamente, y conectando el TV la falla aún persistió pero colocando un nuevo integrado vertical de mi stock, la oscilación horizontal se hizo presente arrancando el flyback y encendiéndose el tubo de la pantalla, el TV mostró su imagen normal.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LCD Sony.. modelo: klv-32bx300. 

Síntoma: Apagado intermitente. Luego de 1 hora de encendido, con imagen nítida y audio normal, el TV se apaga estrepitosamente causando un sonido desagradable a través de los parlantes. El tv queda totalmente muerto, Ni siquiera pasa a estado de standby (led rojo apagado). Para que el TV pudiera encender nuevamente debía desenchufarse durante unos segundos y luego enchufar otra vez sin embargo el apagado se presentaba de manera más inmediata, entre intervalos de cinco a diez minutos por lo que sospeché que la falla podría radicarse en la fuente de poder pero luego de echar una inspección visual a cada componente, y verificación de las soldaduras además de comprobar también el circuito inversor, decidí hacer una prueba bajo voltaje. Encendido el tv, y presentándose nuevamente la falla, empecé a verificar cada voltaje suministrado por la fuente de poder: 12Voltios, 3.3 voltios, 5 voltios y 24 voltios para el inversor y todo estaban presentes por lo que descarté tanto la fuente de poder como el circuito inversor, concluyendo que la falla radicaba en la tarjeta Main..Consiguiendo el cliente la tarjeta main a un precio accesible, fue reemplazada y el TV quedó funcionando de maravilla.


----------



## moonwalker

TV SLIM LG MC-059C
Síntoma: No enciende. Se puede escuchar una especie de sonido Tic permanente lo cual indica un daño en el circuito horizontal. Al verificar el transistor de salida horizontal C6090 se encuentra en corto total tal como se presumió. Luego de verificar la fuente de poder con carga falsa con los niveles de tensión +B con el valor correcto, es muy importante hacer un chequeo de cada condensador de alto voltaje como el de sintonía y los demás que se encuentran en el circuito horizontal ya que en este modelo de TV éstos tienden a fallar desvalorizándose en sus capacitancias provocando nuevamente la muerte inmediata o a las pocas horas del transistor. Tras verificar con un capacimetro, conseguí el condensador CR404 600V 27N marcando sólo 1.2 nanos lo cual era una falla potencial como  para destruir cualquier transistor que colocara nuevo.. Luego de reemplazarlo y colocar todo en orden, el tv encendió normal con buena imagen y sonido.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung LED Un48J5200A no enciende.

Al conectar a la red eléctrica solo enciende el Led rojo de standby y parpadea indefinidamente quedando totalmente muerto. Al verificar la fuente de poder en cada componente y luego de la verificación de sus voltajes, todo está en perfecto orden por lo que la fuente de poder queda descartada. Al desconectar el cable conector que lleva los voltajes de alimentación para la tarjeta Main, y conectar el tv a la red eléctrica, encienden normalmente los Leds de iluminación indicando que el backlight está en buenas condiciones. Bajo estas circunstancias, la avería radica en la tarjeta Main la cual debe ser reemplazada. Luego de unos días, el cliente compró la tarjeta y al instalarla y encender, el TV quedó funcionando al 100%. Estos TVs samsung Led fallan mucho al pasar el tiempo por la tarjeta Main la cual es costosa por aquí. Dios les bendiga colegas.


----------



## Gus3539

Hola gente. Me movilizó a escribir esto dado que tuve que renegar con una falla en este TV Sony y que a pesar de existir información técnica en internet, no encontré nada con la solución a este problema. A lo primero que me aboqué es a revisar la fuente y verifiqué que estaba generando correctamente los 5.2 V que alimenta al main. Las otras tensiones (12 y 24V) son generadas a partir de la órden de encendido que proviene del main. Luego de buscar bastante, encontré el circuito completo y me puse a revisar las tensiones en el main de las subfuentes (Usualmente mosfet o reguladores y al lado un electrolítico). En el circuito aparecen las tensiones correctas para cada subfuente. Resultó que la subfuente de alimentación de las memorias (2 al lado del micro) me generaba solo 0.7 V siendo que debía generar 1.5 V (DDRV). La subfuente en cuestión está comandada por un regulador (U415) y unos pocos capacitores y resistencias. Revisé estos componentes y estaban correctos, por lo tanto quité el U415 (G1084) y probé conectando los 1.5 V de una pila común, positivo a pata 2 (carcaza del U415) y negativo a masa. Enchufé los 220V e inmediatamente encendió el led rojo de standby. Reemplacé U415 con un AZ1117 y volvió a la vida. Espero que a alguien le sirva esta info…. Saludos !


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC059A sin encendido.

Al conectar a la red eléctrica se escucha el típico sonido "tic, tic" indicando un corto circuito en el circuito horizontal.
Tras verificar el transistor D2627 se consigue que estaba en corto y luego de verificar las tensiones de fuente, se comprobó que los voltajes de secundario se encontraban normales: 112Vdc para +B y 12Vdc para los circuitos de control. Verificando los condensadores de alto voltaje 6.8nanos y 330 nanos de sintonía y corrección de circuito horizontal, se comprobó sus correctas capacitancia y teniendo ya un exceso de confianza procedí colocar un D2627 sin embargo tras dar power, inmediatamente el nuevo transistor murió. No había duda que el Flyback era el asesino serial de los transistores de salida horizontal así que solicitando uno con código 6174V-6006H,y luego de instalarlo con nuevo D2627 el TV encendió normalmente con buena calidad de imagen. 

Enseñanza: Valía la pena comprobar con bombillo como carga falsa, el circuito horizontal y determinar así el estado del flyback. Así me hubiera ahorrado un D2627. El exceso de confianza a menudo nos ocasiona pérdida de tiempo y dinero.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey CT-21KBR no enciende

Sintoma: No enciende solo el led rojo de standby. 
Tras darle power el TV hace el intento de encender pero rápidamente queda nuevamente en modo Standby. Tras hacerle un chequeo visual, pudo notarse que el condensador de 100uF 160V estaba ligeramente hinchado y removiéndolo, se encontró también hinchado abajo. Luego de hacerle una limpieza al TV, se reemplazó dicho condensador por uno nuevo y el TV encendió con buena calidad de imagen funcionando al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Slim MC-059C

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada horizontalmente de manera parcial. 

Ya un señor anteriormente le había reemplazado el integrado vertical LA78040 por otro con resultados negativos. Tras chequear el voltaje de alimentación en el circuito vertical, encontré 29 voltios para el pin VCC del integrado LA78040 (un poquito alto para mí concepto) sin embargo procedí a verificar también el voltaje en la salida del diodo 1N4005 que lleva la tensión de 29V para el pin 3 Pump UP y ésta se encontraba en apenas 11.3V por lo que deduje que dicho diodo estaba averiado. Luego de bajarlo, lo comprobé y efectivamente estaba abierto y reemplazándolo por un 1N4007, la imagen abrió al 100%. 

Sin embargo luego al día siguiente el cliente viene a casa a decirme que el TV estaba presentando líneas en la parte superior y tras observar la falla me di cuenta que líneas se presentaban un par de minutos después de haberse encendido el TV. Deduje que el problema era por excesivos grados de temperatura en el integrado vertical LA78040 que luego de palpar su disipador, estaba "hirviendo" como lo había previsto. En muchas ocasiones se resuelven fallas así en TV slim agregando una resistencia de bajo valor en serie con la alimentación hacia el vertical entre el pin de suministro de tensión de 26V del Flyback y Circuito vertical. Probé con una de 10 ohmios sin embargo se afectaba el barrido vertical pero colocando una de 2 ohmios a 1 Watt, el excesiva temperatura en el disipador del LA78040 bajó y las líneas desaparecieron en un 90%. El 10% correspondía una especie de beta tenue blanquecina. Observando el integrado vertical me di cuenta que no estaba bien adherido al disipador puesto que se veía un mínimo espacio entre el case y el aluminio. Tras ajustarlo bien con otro tornillo, la beta desapareció por lo que di como terminada la falla térmica.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Led modelo 32LS3400
Síntoma: Audio normal pero sin iluminación de display.

Tras verificar los voltajes de alimentación en la fuente todos se encontraban presente y verificando el voltaje +LED / - LED desde la tarjeta driver de Backlight, este se encontraba presente apenas presionaba Power pero rápidamente caí a 0V. Decidí desarmar el TV y probando cada led de las cuatro reglas encontré sólo uno de ellos abierto. Tras reemplazarlo, el Backlight o sistema de retroiluminación encendió perfectamente, dando como finiquitada la falla. TV 100% operando


----------



## moonwalker

TV chino marca Sankey

Síntoma: Línea Horizontal en la pantalla. 

Lógicamente indicando una avería en el circuito de salida vertical, procedí a reemplazar uno de los condensadores electrolíticos hinchados que filtran la tensión +13V para el integrado STV8172 y repaso de soldaduras en el circuito vertical sin embargo luego de encender, la línea horizontal desaparecería para darle paso a otro síntoma que provoca el IC vertical averiado, una imagen con fondo gris con colores especie de arcoiris tenue. Tras no haber imagen normal y estando los voltajes presentes de +/-13V para el circuito vertical procedí a cambiar el STV8172 por un LA78040 el cual funcionó a la perfección. TV 100% trabajando.


----------



## moonwalker

Samsung chasis K15A

Síntoma: No enciende. Al darle Power desde el panel frontal, el Led verde de standby queda en verde permanentemente.

Echándole un vistazo visual vi el condensador de 160V 100uf que filtra la tensión +B ligeramente con la etiqueta corrida; luego de bajarlo y observarlo, debajo estaba hinchado y con líquido segregado por lo que era muy posible que ese condensador era el responsable. Tras cambiarlo, el TV encendió perfectamente comprobando que dicho condensador era el responsable sin embargo la  imagen tenía una ligera tonalidad azulada (ya por agotamiento de la propia pantalla) pero aceptable todavía respecto a su imagen nítida. Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sharp Modelo 20MU14

Es cierto en ciertas ocasiones lo que me dice el paisano Ratmayor respecto al masoquismo con los TVs TRCs y especialmente cuando éstos presentan fallas que luego de ser tratadas con todos los procedimientos y cambios pertinentes, éstas continúan sin ser resueltas, provocando desconcierto aún en el reparador más experimentado. Las fallas intermitentes son tediosas y más en ciertos TVs que en otros como por ejemplo, un TV Sharp que presentaba apagados esporádicos con intervalos de tiempo variables, y cuando se apagaba, algunas veces encendía o quedaba permanentemente apagado durantes horas o incluso por más de un día. Luego de hacer un repaso de soldaduras general, hice el cambio de varios electrolíticos en el circuito vertical ya que se veían algo desgastados. El TV encendió normalmente y luego de una hora de funcionamiento lo cerré y lo dejé  encendido en casa del cliente sin embargo al día siguiente, la dueña me llama y me dice que el TV nuevamente presentaba la misma falla de siempre, apagándose y no encendiendo más. Llegando al día siguiente a casa del cliente, empecé hacer un rastreo por medio del plano de todos los voltajes de fuente y de los suministrados por el secundario del Flyback  y todo estaba perfecto sin embargo se apagaba el TV y debía desconectar el TV y dejarlo desconectado por varios minutos. Sin duda alguna había una Protección activada, y luego de concentrarme durante varias horas, con una calor insoportable, no pude hacer mayor cosa sino que dejé dicho al cliente que volvería al día siguiente para un tercer round. Viendo el diagrama de este TV Sharp ubiqué el circuito de protección, el cual ha había revisado indicando todo bien, pero concluí separar el voltaje AC Heater del flyback del circuito de protección lo cual hice cuando llegué nuevamente a casa del cliente: El TV encendió normalmente y luefo de pasar dos horas encendido procedí a cerrarlo con su tapa y encenderlo nuevamente para dejarlo bajo prueba. Hasta ahora el cliente me dice que está perfecto sin apagarse por lo que di por concluida la reparación en un 90%. 

Digo que un 90% porque aisle el pin Heater del flyback del circuito de protección en el que hay varios diodos zeners con voltajes inusuales, y diodos de señal con transistor de activación. Ya por el cansancio no quise indagar más en el circuito de protección, tal vez algún diodo con fuga aunque indicara bien, o tal vez un incremento en el Voltaje AC Heater sin embargo en 3.5VAC me parece una tensión razonable. Perdón mis colegas por el periódico que redacté para presentar la solución de este TV pero realmente de corazón quise dejarla archivada aquí en el foro. Un saludo. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Slim KSCA 

Síntoma: Pantalla cerrada horizontalmente. 

Luego de hacer un repaso de las soldaduras en casi toda la tarjeta, especialmente en el circuito vertical, empecé a realizar una inspección en cada resistencia que polarizan al integrado LA78040. Todo estaba perfecto hasta que llegué a la revisión del diodo D303 1N4004 el cual lleva la tensión +16V al pin Pump-up del integrado vertical encontrándose totalmente abierto. Reemplazándolo por un 1N4007 el problema de ausencia del barrido vertical quedó solucionado al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey CT-1487
Síntoma: cierre de la pantalla verticalmente. 

Si bien la ausencia de barrido vertical provoca un cierre horizontal de la pantalla, la falta de barrido horizontal causa exactamente lo contrario, tal como lo indica ya el síntoma ya descrito. Tras verificar soldaduras en el circuito horizontal y viendo que todo físicamente se encontraba bien, hice una revisión directa con el Ohmetro de la impedancia del yugo de deflexión en su bobina horizontal encontrándose ésta en 11.5 ohmios lo cual indica un valor óhmico muy elevado para dicha bobina por lo que procedí a bajar el yugo y verificar su estado. El vistazo en la bobina interna del yugo mostró una espira rota por la corrosión y luego de hacer un puente con un cable fino y restaurar la unión de la espira, la impedancia de la bobina mostraba ahora 5.5 ohmios lo cual es un calor aceptable para este tipo de yugo en su sección horizontal. Al instalarlo, la imagen quedó totalmente completa sólo haciendo demás algunos ajustes de screen en el Flyback y de colores en el menú. Reparación 100% existosa.


----------



## deimos

Buenas, soy nuevo y tengo una duda tengo Tv Samsung Lcd 32 modelo ln32a450c1xzp  con pantalla dañada y consegui una pero es modelo ln32c450e1xzp le funciona ? Gracias por su ayudar


----------



## moonwalker

deimos dijo:


> Buenas, soy nuevo y tengo una duda tengo Tv Samsung Lcd 32 modelo ln32a450c1xzp  con pantalla dañada y consegui una pero es modelo ln32c450e1xzp le funciona ? Gracias por su ayudar


Hola Deimos.. saludos... por el código de referencia debe ser la misma pantalla solo cambiando los códigos últimos. todo sería ensayar.


----------



## deimos

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Deimos.. saludos... por el código de referencia debe ser la misma pantalla solo cambiando los códigos últimos. todo sería ensayar.


Gracias


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Modelo CT-1495W

Síntoma: imagen totalmente blanca con líneas de retorno. Una gran humarada espesa saliendo de las aberturas del chasis.
Luego de hacer un vistazo visual, observé el Condensador C281 (22uF 250V) hinchado y caliente por lo que era el responsable del humo. Pensé que era el causante de la imagen blanca ya que el síntoma indica falla en el voltaje de 180 Voltios,  alimentación para el amplificador de video sin embargo tras reemplazarlo la falla continuó. Echando un vistazo más allá, pude notar un puente totalmente sulfatado correspondiente al J072 el cual precisamente lleva el voltaje de 180V para el circuito Amplificador de video en el socket de la pantalla. Reemplazándolo, el TV mostró calidad de imagen y sonido normal. Después de un repaso de soldadura en el integrado jungla, el TV quedó 100% en operación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply non-Flat Chino.

Síntoma: colores desordenados o "efecto arcoiris". 
Sin duda alguna el síntoma de los colores con efecto arcoiris es debido a que no se está conectando de manera normal a la red eléctrica la bobina desmagnetizadora. Todo radica en el PTC, el switch que conecta y desconecta la bobina desmagnetizadora al voltaje AC ya que no cumple la descrita función debido a que su resistencia interna se incrementa no permitiendo un libre flujo de corriente a través de dicha bobina. Al colocar el Ohmetro al enchufe del cable de poder del TV, se obtuvo una lectura de 336 ohmios por lo que es una lectura de resistencia muy alta para el PTC ya que idealmente se debe encontrar entre 5 a 15 ohmios. Tras colocar un PTC recuperado o reciclado de mi stock, la falla de efecto arcoiris en la pantalla desapareció dando como finiquitada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung non-Flat 21" 

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales.

Tras hacer una autoprogramación de canales desde el menú, no hubo indicio de canales sintonizados. Primeramente se hizo un chequeo de los voltajes que alimentan al sintonizador o tuner tales como los 33 voltios para la sección analógica y los 5 voltios para la sección digital; dichas tensiones estaban presentes. Verificando que la comunicación digital Data y Clock no estuviese interrumpida, todo indicaba perfecto por lo que pensé difinitivamente que la falla se encontraba en el sintonizador al que luego de hacerle una revisión interna en su circuito sin encontrar nada visible, se procedió a su reemplazo. Al colocar el nuevo sintonizador (bueno uno de mi stock )  el TV sintonizó perfectamente los canales con buena calidad de imagen.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung K15A 

Síntoma: La pantalla "prende y se apaga" indefinidamente. Hay audio normal

En TV Samsung cuando la pantalla prende y se apaga pero el audio está presente y normal, es debido a la activación de un circuito de protección conocido mayormente como *IK* que en Samsung se conoce como *AKB* el cual hace un _killing de video_ (apagado de la pantalla) cuando existe una avería en alguno de los cátodos de la pantalla o cuando hay exceso o deficiencia de tensión en G2 o screen. Notando que la imagen cuando estaba presente era perfecta, descarté que la activación del IK se presentara debido a deficiencia de la pantalla por lo que me concentré en el voltaje de G2(Screen). 

A diferencia de los demás marcas de TV, en Samsung el ajuste del screen es crítico ya que no sólo basta con mover el potenciómetro de screen en el Flyback sino que al mismo tiempo este ajuste debe ser visualizado desde el modo de servicio, en el parámetro G2 adjust   el cual al elegirlo se encontraba por debajo (Below) de lo establecido por el fabricante. Esto podría ser una causa para que se active el killing de video o sistema IK apagando la imagen en la pantalla por lo que moviendo muy cuidadosamente el potenciómetro de screen en el Flyback  lo dejé exactamente cuando el parámetro de G2 cambió de Below a OK (correcto) indicando que la tensión de Screen estaba ya en su punto óptimo.. sin embargo dejándolo allí por unos segundos, el parámetro cambiaba nuevamente a Below (por debajo) o en ocasiones a Above (por encima) por lo que no se quedaba fijo en el punto óptimo OK.. como conclusión, podía deducir que el problema ya radicaba en desajuste interno del potenciómetro screen dentro del flyback (siendo éste último nuevo) por lo que no había otra  manera de corregir la falla sino  deshabilitando el circuito IK o AKB.

Ubicando el pin del integrado jungla que monitorea está función de protección IK con nombre Cut-Off (se ubica rápidamente puesto que el pin se encuentra al lado de las tres salida de video RGB) se aisló dicho pin del circuito que sensa en el amplificador de video y se le inyecta las tres  salidas RGB por medio de tres  diodos en polarización directa para "engañar" el sistema de killing de video del microjungla. Tras hacer la operación, el TV encendió perfectamente sólo haciendo un ajuste de Screen para optimizar la imagen. La falla desapareció y el TV tiene su imagen perfecta y constante.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Modelo CT-1487RW

Síntoma: No enciende. Ni siquiera hay encendido del Led rojo de encendido luego de presionar el Switch. 

Tras hacerle una buena limpieza al circuito principal y verificando el estado de los componentes visualmente, todo se veía en buenas condiciones. Volteando la tarjeta y conectándola a la red,  verifiqué el  voltaje DC principal en los bornes del condensador  electrolítico gordo de la fuente primaria y estaba ausente.. desconectando el circuito, eché un vistazo de las pistas desde la entrada de 110VAC hasta el puente rectificador  y uno de los pines del switch de conmutación AC estaba suelta en la tarjeta por lo que el puente de diodos quedaba sin tensión en la entrada. Tras soldarlo, y conectar el circuito, el led de standby encendió y el TV prendió normalmente con imagen y audio al 100% quedado como finiquitada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

Sankey chasis: ph08kx-N22

Síntoma: Parcial ausencia de barrido Vertical.. apenas se puede ver un 25% de la imagen en la parte superior de la pantalla. 

Tras hacer una inspección a los componentes del área vertical, conseguí que los condensadores que filtran las tensiones +/-13V para el integrado LA78040 estaban inflados por tanto los reemplacé sin embargo la falla continuó. Encendiendo el TV empecé hacer una verificación de los voltajes +/-13V para el integrado vertical y la tensión negativa de -13V se encontraba ausente.   Desconectando el circuito, empecé a revisar en la línea de -13V si existía algún corto pero todo indicaba correcto por lo que aislé el pin -VCC del LA78040 por si éste ocasionaba la caída total de dicho voltaje negativo.
Al conectar el circuito, aún había ausencia del voltaje de los -13V por lo que desconectando nuevamente todo, verifiqué el diodo que rectifica los -13V con matrícula de PCB: VD564. Las medidas arrojaban bien, midiendo en una sola dirección 
Sin embargo lo bajé y lo revisé fuera del circuito y aún así arrojaba buenos resultados. Aunque sabiendo que éste podría tener alguna fuga extraña, lo reemplacé por otro similar que tomé de una tarjeta recuperada. Tras conectar el circuito, Listo! El voltaje de -13V apareció y resuelta la falla de la ausencia parcial de barrido vertical. Imágen completa al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply SYTF-21F7

Síntoma: imagen con exceso de color azul con líneas de retorno presente.

El dueño de este TV  me decía "Casa de herrero, cuchillo de palo" y es porque el TV pertenece a mi vieja quien siempre me recordaba el dicho puesto que ya el TV tenía ya algunos varios días así aún estando un técnico en casa . Lógicamente el síntoma indica una falla en el amplificador de video específicamente en el driver Amplificador de color azul el cual consta de un circuito de tres transistores por cada color. Al ubicar el cátodo B (azúl), uno de los tres transistores con código BF423, presentaba una temperatura mucho más elevada que los demás por lo que sin vacilar lo quité del circuito y buscando entre mis componentes no hallé ningún transistor que por lo menos se acercara en sus parámetros eléctricos ya que éste posee un VCEO de -300V. Sin embargo recordé que el MPSA92 también es un transistor que maneja un voltaje alto similar por lo que buscándolo en mi stock, obtuve uno. Buscando su datasheet para corroborar y estar más confiado, el MPSA tiene un VCEO de -300V con Ic de -500mA, así que es un firme candidato para reemplazar el BF423; sólo teniendo en cuenta que  el Pinout es diferente ya que el SA92 posee la base en el medio mientras el BF423 en el tercer pin. Colocándolo como corresponde, encendí el TV y desapareció la falla quedando la imagen  al 100% con sus colores. Mi vieja satisfecha me dijo: "Ya era hora mijo" jajajaj. Dios les bendiga muchachos.


----------



## moonwalker

Tv Challenger modelo 32t16 sin iluminación.

Al laboratorio me llegó este TV chino de 32" con una típica falla frecuente en este tipo de televisores sólo puede escucharse audio pero con pantalla totalmente oscura. Mayormente la causa es porque uno o varios Leds se dañan y por tanto al ser el Backlight un circuito serie, todo el sistema queda interrumpido resultando la falla ya descrita. Antes de desarmar el TV observé que un condensador de 220uF 25V estaba inflado y siguiendo su conexión en el PCB, éste filtraba la tensión de 12V para el integrado Driver que envía la tensión de referencia negativa LED- para el Backlight. Al reemplazar el condensador y conectar el circuito, la falla aún persistió por lo que Entonces debía desarmar el TV para ingresar a los LEDs.
 Cuando hay una interrupción en el sistema de Leds lógicamente no hay consumo en la fuente que suministra la tensión para el Backlight por lo que automáticamente el integrado Driver (en este caso) no suministra la tensión de referencia negativa como sistema de protección. Verificando con mi tester, sólo uno de los LEDs estaba abierto el cual al ser reemplazado por uno similar en tensión y conectar el Backlight al circuito, el sistema encendió. Luego del armado el TV quedó funcionando al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059C

Síntoma: No hay audio e imagen con efecto cojín. 
Luego de verificar visualmente cada circuito de la tarjeta principal pude notar algunos puentes sulfatados los cuales traté de levantar uno a uno encontrando uno de ellos suelto por falla de soldadura fría. El puente correspondía al J819 que luego de analizarlo era el responsable de polarizar con tensión positiva el circuito Mute que habilita al amplificador de audio. Sin duda alguna, estaba convencido de que ésta era la causa de la audiencia de sonido en el TV. Tras soldarlo bien en su punto y encender el TV, el audio ya estaba presente normalizado al 100%. Ya con la primera falla resuelta, procedí a erradicar el segundo síntoma el cual era la imagen con efecto cojín. Ubicando el circuito EW (Este-Oeste) responsable de la geometría lateral de la pantalla, noté que las soldaduras en el integrado TDA8145 (integrado corazón de mencionado circuito) estaban en malas condiciones. Tras resoldar el integrado y algunos componentes asociados al él, el efecto cojín desapareció por lo que di como culminada la reparación. 100% existosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Tantus chasis K15A

Síntoma: no enciende

Al conectar a la red, enciende el led verde de standby y al presionar Power, el Led se apaga pero no hay encendido, no hay oscilación Horizontal. Hay voltaje normal de 88V (standby) a 123V (encendido). 
Tras hacer un repaso de soldaduras frías, la falla continuó. Analizando la falla, tras presionar Power, el led de standby se apaga (condición normal) pero al presionar Power para apagar el circuito, el TV no responde al comando por lo que no regresa a la condición standby. Cuando esto ocurre, es porque hay cancelación de la frecuencia de 15KHz en el circuito de salida horizontal debido a una avería en el condensador Sand Castle C404: 680 picos 2KV. Tras removerlo del circuito, apareció la oscilación Horizontal encendiéndose el TV. Sin el condensador, se puede observar una franja negra vertical del lado izquierdo de la pantalla la cual se corrige al colocar un nuevo condensador que luego de ponerlo, la falla quedó resuelta al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo flat Chino 

Síntoma: Sin imagen; fondo gris con efecto arcoiris.

Como traté en uno de los televisores con similar falla anteriormente, la falla se encuentra en el circuito de salida Vertical. Tras chequear las soldaduras en dicho circuito, muchas de éstas se encontraban totalmente frías, especialmente en el integrado LA78040 así que resoldando todo el circuito, la falla desapareció y la imagen ya era normal sin embargo la visualización de los canales eran muy pésima por lo que constituía una falla más. Tras chequear los voltajes para el sintonizador, tanto los 33 voltios como los 5 voltios se encontraban presente por lo que ya la falla radicaba en el propio sintonizador el cual luego de desarmarlo, resoldar sus circuitos internos e instalarlo nuevamente, los canales aparecieron nítidos sin lluvia ni distorsiones. Tras cambiar  también los microswitches de funciones, el TV quedó operando al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LED Olimpo modelo 32L2930

Síntoma: muestra logo Olimpo y el Backlight se apaga.

El presente es un TV led el cual al presionar Power mostraba el logo de presentación Olimpo y quedaba sin iluminación luego de dos segundos quedando el audio normal. Al analizar la falla era evidente que la misma no se encontraba en el Backlight sino en el circuito driver que lo maneja por lo que hice una inspección en dicha área consiguiendo el diodo DB103 en corto total. Este diodo lleva la tensión +LED proveniente del +VCC de fuente secundaria. Buscando un reemplazo obtuve un diodo tipo Schottky (requerido) de 3A 100V con código SR310 el cual es suficiente para la operación. Tras cambiarlo y encender el TV la falla quedó solucionada al 100% con el sistema driver-backlight totalmente funcional.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Silver Japan SIL-1418-A

Síntoma: TV no sintoniza canales. 

Luego de desempolvar bien los circuitos empecé a verificar visualmente cada uno de los puentes metálicos que conciernen a la etapa de  sintonía especialmente los que llevan el voltaje de 33 voltios al sintonizador (estos suelen sulfatarse frecuentemente en estos TV Chinos) los cuales si bien estaban oxidado todavía tenían continuidad. Siguiendo la pista de los 33 voltios, este voltaje llegaba al tuner por medio de una resistencia de 47Kiloohmios el cual al verificarla, la encontré abierta. Tras reemplazarla, y autoprogramar el TV, los canales aparecieron nítidos por lo que falla era ausencia de los 33 voltios en el Sintonizador por causa de la resistencia de 47K abierta. Falla resuelta al 100%


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Slim KSCB

Síntoma: No enciende.

En muchas ocasiones, las descripciones de síntomas que expresa un cliente respecto a su TV  pueden ser de gran ayuda para el técnico para  determinar rápidamente la ubicación de una falla. El cliente manifestó que antes que se apagara el TV pudo observar una línea horizontal brillante en la mitad de la pantalla por lo que deduje que el origen del problema se localizaba en el circuito de salida Vertical. Notando los condensadores de 100uF y 220uF que filtran las tensiones de +/-16V para el integrado LA78045 con las etiquetas corridas, los reemplacé e indagando la línea de suministro de las tensiones de alimentación para el circuito terminal que en este caso las  provee el Flyback, una de las resistencias fusistora de 1 Ohmio que lleva el voltaje de entrada y +16V se encontraba abierta así que reemplazándola, conecté el TV y encendió pero tuve que desconectarlo rápidamente puesto que la R fusistora nueva empezó a echar humo. Sin duda alguna el LA78045 integrado de salida Vertical se encontraba averiado por lo que bajándolo del circuito, pude notar una grieta que indicaba su muerte. Buscando en mi caja de herramientas, encontré un LA78141 el cual es un buen sustituto para el LA78045. Luego de colocar el integrado, el TV quedó operando al 100% dando como concluida la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Slim chasis KSCB

Síntoma: No enciende. Al presionar Power el led verde de standby se apaga pero no hay encendido. 

Tras destapar el TV y echar un vistazo a los circuitos todo parecía estar bien pero conectando el TV a la red eléctrica y dar Power, noté que el circuito de salida horizontal no estaba activándose. Verificando la tensión +B en el flyback, ésta se encontraba en 122Vdc lo cual es un voltaje correcto en este punto por lo que deduje que el problema radicaba en que no estaba llegando el pulso de 15KHz al Transistor de salida horizontal. Desconectando todo, seguí la pista Hout desde el integrado jungla y verificando el transistorcito driver que recibe el pulso Hout, éste se encontraba perfecto; a continuación procedí a medir la impedancia del primario del  transformadorcito driver horizontal y Bingo! Hallé el problema: la bobina primaria de dicho transformador estaba abierta. Ésta debe arrojar una impedancia entre 12 a 20 ohmios pero su valor en mi Ohmetro era infinito. Desarmando el plástico, me di cuenta que no era factible reparar la bobina por lo que retornando a casa, busqué en mi estante de tarjetas de TV para reciclaje una board Samsung  a la que extraí el transformador driver.  Luego de colocarlo en el TV bajo reparación, éste encendió perfectamente sin embargo el Sintonizador del TV debía reemplazarse ya que el cliente había partido el terminal de antena y en su ignorancia sacó las bobinas internas del Sintonizador. Colocando uno que recuperé de un TV Sankey (funcionando al 100%) no había ni rastro de canales así que analizando el circuito del TV Sankey donde saqué el sintonizador me di cuenta que el pin 3 debe ir conectado a GND mientras que el Sintonizador del Samsung sólo es un terminal NC (sin conexión). Colocándo un puente de GND al pin 3 del sintonizador recuperado, el TV sintonizó perfectamente los canales con buena imagen y sonido dando como terminada la reparación del TV Samsung KSCB.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Modelo CTS-21SLSW1

Síntoma: Múltiples Fallas.
El TV en cuestión al enchufarse a la red eléctrica y pasar el switch el led Rojo de standby quedaba encendido pero no había respuesta ni por las teclas +/-CH ni por el control remoto. La cliente manifiesta que de vez en cuando encendía pero luego de mucho tiempo de haber estado conectado. Tras destaparlo observé que los condensadores electroliticos de fuente secundaria que filtran las tensiones de: -/+13V para alimentación vertical, 24V para circuito driver horizontal y 14V para la etapa de control, se encontraban hinchados así que reemplanzándolos nuevamente procedí a encender el TV por medio del teclado pero tampoco respondió ni aún por control remoto. Verificando el microswitch -CH, pude encontrar que estaba dañado por lo que reemplacé todos los microswitches y al conectar el TV y presionar -CH, el TV encendió rápidamente. Observando la imagen, ésta se encontraba con los colores efecto arcoiris así que desconectando todo nuevamente, ubiqué el responsable: El PTC que maneja la bobina desmagnetizadora se encontraba averiado ya que presentaba una impedancia de 165 ohmios entre el pin 1 y 2 (lo normal es una impedancia entre 10 y 20 ohmios). En mi caja de herramientas no tenía PTC así que tuve que desarmarlo y repararlo, extrayendo una de las dos pastillas internas (la pastilla más grande) la cual presenta siempre una película chamuscada debido a la prolongada conexión eléctrica con el pasar del tiempo. Lijándola, nuevamente coloqué la pastilla en su lugar y el ptc ya presentaba una impedancia de 12 ohmios por lo que al conectar el TV y encender nuevamente, desapareció el efecto arcoiris sin embargo había una falla más y es que la imagen se veía ligeramente morada ya que había ausencia del color verde en la imagen. Verificando el cátodo G (verde) me di cuenta que los transistores Amplificadores de color verde estaban sueltos del PCB por soldaduras frías así que resoldando la tarjeta del socket la imagen quedó perfecta. Sin embargo Las fallas seguían: los canales de aires desaparecían quedando pura lluvia nada más. Echando un vistazo a los puentes metálicos que conducen la alimentación de 33V para el tuner, conseguí que éstos se encontraban podridos así que reemplazándolos, los canales se sintonizaron perfectamente dando como finalizada la reparación de este TV. No sólo tuve que lidiar con un TV totalmente en ruinas sino también con el carácter de la joven cliente quien aseguraba que el TV no tenía nada y que no entendía porque me demoré para repararle el TV jajajajas. Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

TV chino Slim RCA modelo: RC21T7 

Síntoma: No enciende. El led rojo de standby prende y apaga constantemente.

Tras hacer una inspección visual a los circuitos todo se veía bien y al verificar directamente el transistor de salida horizontal, éste se encontraba en corto. Verificando la tensión +B el cual se encontraba normal en 110Vdc y  Colocando un nuevo transistor, el TV hacía un intento de encender pero rápidamente caía la tensión +B de 110V a 82V por lo que deduje que había un daño en el circuito de salida horizontal. Desconectando todo, verifiqué con mi capacimetro los condensadores de sintonía y corrección pero estaban OK; a continuación verifiqué el yugo de deflexión y se encontraba bien por lo que mi sospecha se hizo más latente: El flyback con código BSC25-N0870 se encontraba averiado. Tras reemplazarlo con otro flyback de diferente código pero con iguales Pinout, el TV encendió normalmente haciendo algunos ajustes de Focus y Screen la imagen quedó perfecta sólo que estaba reducida en los laterales. Para corregir el problema, pasé el circuito Colector de COL2 a COL1 del flyback, quedando la imagen totalmente completa. Reparación exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung K15D

Síntoma: No enciende.

Ni siquiera enciende el led de standby. Sin tanto rodeo, verifiqué el estado del transistor de salida horizontal 2001H y este se encontraba en corto por lo que ocasiona que el sistema de protección desactive totalmente la fuente de poder. Tras colocar una refacción nueva y haciendo el reemplazo de varios condensadores electroliticos de fuente secundaria y para el área Vertical, el TV encendió perfectamente pero noté que al desenchufar el TV y conectarlo otra vez, le led standby encendía pero tras presionar Power desde el panel frontal o por el control remoto, el TV no arrancaba (la cliente me comentó que era como un retardo). Cuando en estos TVs presentan tal falla, basta con reemplazar el condensador de 33uF 50V que filtra la tensión de alimentación para el PWM interno del integrado de regulación de fuente  en el primario, el cual se daña haciendo que dicho integrado funcione mal y se presente un retardo a la hora de encender el TV. Tras reemplazarlo, el TV encendió normal, y tras varias pruebas, la falla fue totalmente erradicada. TV funcionando al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey chasis PMU01 

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el led rojo de standby titila irregularmente. Midiendo el voltaje en +B, el mismo se encontraba ligeramente elevado  fluctúante entre 145 y 152 Voltios DC. También el voltaje de standby de 5V se encontraba con oscilaciones entre 4.1V a 4.4V. Convencido de que el problema radicaba en el circuito feedback, verifiqué cada resistencia de esa área descubriendo la R834 (130K)  desvalorizada arrojando 157K con mi Ohmetro. Esta resistencia es la que lleva una muestra del voltaje +B hacia el circuito feedback gobernado por un comparador de error TL431 y el optocoplador. Tras reemplazar dicha resistencia, el voltaje +B se estabilizó en 140V sin ninguna variación, y el voltaje de control standby en 5 Voltios. Al presionar Power el TV encendió sin ningún problema, con buena calidad de imagen y sonido.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung chassis KSCB

Síntoma: No enciende. 
Al conectar el TV, el led de standby verde enciende y al presionar Power el TV titila y se apaga indicando que el TV está funcionando correctamente en sus comandos de función pero no hay oscilación Horizontal. Al parecer es un síntoma usual en esta misma línea de Slim de Samsung ya que en estos días también posteé una falla con el mismo Síntoma dando como resultado luego del análisis que el problema se encontraba en el primario del transformador driver horizontal el cual se encontraba abierto. Tras bajarlo, éste sí lo pude reparar ya que uno de los terminales del primario del transformador driver estaba sulfatado por lo que el hilo de uno de los extremos del primario quedaba aislado . Luego de pelar el hilo cuidadosamente, lo soldé con otro hilo conectando el otro extremo a su respectivo terminal y luego arrojando una impedancia de 12 ohmios en la bobina primaria.. al conectar el TV este encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reparación exitosa al 100%>


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung CT-5066B

Síntoma:
*Comando de funciones erráticos: El menú aparecía sólo en pantalla sin presionar ninguna tecla desde el panel o el control remoto. También el TV pasaba sólo de AV a TV sin dar orden.

*Al cambiar los canales e ir explorando, el TV se apagaba completamente y luego encendía. 

*Líneas horizontales negruzcas en la parte superior de la pantalla.

Para la primera fallas luego de verificar las tensiones de control o standby y encontrándose bien, reemplacé directamente la memoria EPROM 24C04 por un 24C08 que tenía en mi maletín de repuestos y la falla errática de menú y cambios esporádicos de AV a Canal fue solucionado. 

Para la segunda falla, analizando y buscando la razón de por qué el TV se apagaba tras ir cambiando los canales de TV, pude concluir que se estaba activando el circuito de protección de manera errónea cancelando momentáneamente la oscilación horizontal. Al analizar el circuito de protección, en este modelo de Samsung, éste consta de tres circuitos de monitoreo como X-Ray, OCP y Vsync los cuales pueden activarse y causar la falla esporádica del apagado momentáneo del TV pero sabiendo que se observaban unas líneas horizontales en la parte superior de la pantalla, sospeché que el circuito de protección que se activaba era el protector Vsync el cual monitorea el pulso de salida Vertical. Tras reemplazar los condensadores electroliticos del área vertical, las líneas desaparecieron y el TV no se apagó más al ir explorando los canales de TV por lo que di por concluido la reparación del TV. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Chino Slim Chasis Serie PH08

Síntoma: Con encendido pero no hay rastro de video ni de audio. 

Con La inspección visual al circuito se descubrió que el integrado de salida Vertical estaba totalmente roto en su encapsulado por lo que se concluyó de que era el principal sospechoso de la ausencia de video en la pantalla. El integrado correspondía al STV8172 pero coloqué como refacción de reemplazo un LA78041 el cual es igual. Reemplazando también el condensador típico del pin +Vcc Pump 100uF 50V, el TV encendió con buena calidad de imagen y sonido sólo sellando el terminal de alta tensión del flyback con silicona resistente ya que había escape de alto voltaje. Reparación exitosa al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV chino Challenger tipo Slim.

Síntoma: No enciende. Solo enciende la luz roja de standby y se apaga. El cliente agregó que el TV antes de apagarse tenía un retardo para encender.

Tras hacer una inspección visual a la circuitería, conseguí un condensador electrolítico de 1000uF 25V totalmente inflado y haciendo un análisis de su ubicación, concluí que era el encargado de filtrar la tensión de 12 voltios para la alimentación del circuito de control standby para el microcontrolador por lo que era el directo responsable del retardo de encendido. Sin embargo también hallé dos pines del integrado vertical sueltos que luego de soldarlos y reemplazar el condensador, el TV encendió rápidamente sin embargo el integrado vertical estalló haciendo un ruido duro y molesto que asustó aún a los curiosos que estaban observando la reparación jajaj. Comprando un LA78041, reemplacé el integrado vertical muerto y el TV encendió perfectamente sólo observando líneas de retornos en la pantalla que luego de ajustar el potenciómetro de Screen desaparecieron. Sin embargo al hacer una autoprogramación de los canales, éstos estaban ausente, así que buscando la causa de la nueva avería, encontré que el voltaje de 33 voltios para la alimentación del sintonizador estaba ausente debido a los puentes metálicos sulfatados que proveen esta tensión desde la fuente. Al reemplazarlos, el TV sintonizó los canales perfectamente dando como finiquitada la reparación al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo OTV-21F11

Síntoma: Pantalla apagada; intermitencia en el encendido de la oscilación Horizontal.

Al conectar el TV y observar el síntoma, noté que cuando el circuito horizontal arrancaba, de igual manera no había visualización de video por lo que desconectando todo, pude darme cuenta que habían muchas soldaduras frías en el circuito de control standby por lo que era la causa del arranque esporádico del circuito horizontal. La ausencia de video o imagen en la pantalla era debido a soldaduras totalmente frías o sueltas en el socket o base conectada al cañón de la pantalla. Tras resoldar todo, la imagen apareció perfectamente dando como finiquitada la reparación del TV.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Flat 21FJ4A

Síntoma: No enciende. No hay enciende ni siquiera el led de Standby.

Tras presionar el Switch me di cuenta que el mismo estaba averiado (es una falla típica en estos TVs LG que usaron este tipo de interruptor) y el problema es que este tipo de interruptor no se encuentra por aquí comercialmente por lo que planeé en colocar de otro tipo sin embargo el TV se agravó más por causa del mismo dueño que manifestó que había destapado el TV para ver qué era la causa que no permitía que encendiera y limpiando la tarjeta con una brocha partió el Cristal X1  sin manera de poder soldado ya que la patita se partió desde propio cuerpo. El cliente tuvo que ir a comprarlo y luego de colocar el nuevo cristal y un nuevo interruptor, el TV encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y sonido. Estos cristales cilíndricos pequeños tienen patitas muy frágiles por tanto cuando estoy manoseando un circuito con este tipo de cristales lo hago con mucho cuidado. Ya son muchos los casos que alguien limpiando o haciendo un mantenimiento de limpieza de polvo a la tarjeta de TV parten el cristal X1 sin darse cuenta hasta que cuando tapan y conectan el TV, el mismo no sale de Standby metiéndose en problema con las doñas de casa jajaja. Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG SC-023A 

Síntoma: imagen oscura.

El cliente manifestó que el TV tenía la imagen normal pero luego de un par de minutos, la imagen se oscurecía totalmente quedando sólo el Audio. Al destapar el TV, noté que el chupón de alta tensión del flyback conectado a la pantalla estaba totalmente roto así que primeramente debía reemplazarlo para evitar cualquier chispa de alto voltaje. Tras hacer la operación, encendí el TV y verifiqué la tensión en el pin ABL del microjungla la cual se encontraba en 4.3V (valor normal) mientras la imagen estaba presente pero cuando la imagen quedaba totalmente negra la tensión en dicho pin caía a 2.1V. 
En dicho caso, se deben reemplazar los diodos de señal pequeños que conforman el circuito ABL ya que éstos con el tiempo poseen fugas que provocan la falla; en realidad este chasis como la mayoría de LGs y otros TVs usan un diodo de señal muy propensos a sufrir fugas así que éstos son fácilmente reemplazados por los típicos 1N4148 los cuales son ideales o hasta mejores. Tras hacer el cambio de los diodos (son cuatro) por los 1N4148 en el circuito de ABL, el TV funcionó correctamente con su imagen normal trabajándolo por más de cuatro horas continuas sin ningún oscurecimiento. La tensión de ABL en el pin de microjungla se mantiene en 4.3V. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung KS9B

Síntoma: Apagado esporádico luego de un par de minutos de haberse encendido.

Antes de ver el TV y por la descripción del cliente por vía telefónica,  pensé que se trataba de la falla típica de los TVs samsung de este chasis con apagado de la imagen y normalidad en el audio por lo que me preparé para deshabilitar el circuito de protección IK de antemano sin embargo al llegar a casa del cliente y corroborar el síntoma descrito por el dueño del TV pude comprobar que no era como pensaba: El TV luego de encenderse y pasando pocos minutos se apagaba   tanto en el video como en el audio así que descarté rápidamente el circuito IK de protección. Sin sonido y sin imagen, era indiscutible que la falla radicaba en el circuito procesador de video-audio , específicamente en el integrado microjungla TDA9377 el cual es lógicamente el encargado de tan vitales funciones pero antes de descartarlo completamente, me concentré en monitorear el voltaje que alimenta esta sección de video-audio del microjungla: Los 8 voltios. Durante la operación normal del TV, la tensión de 8 voltios era normal sin embargo cuando se producía la falla descrita de audio y video, pude darme cuenta que dicha tensión caía gradualmente de 8 voltios a 6.9 Voltios por lo que había ubicado la causa de dicha avería. Los 8 voltios provienen del integrado multiregulador de tensión KA7632 el cual suple también la tensión de suministro de 5 voltios y 3.3Voltios para la secciones IF y control respectivamente para el microjungla así que reemplazando todos los electrolíticos alrededor del multiregulador la falla persistió. La única tensión que decaía era precisamente la de 8 voltios mientras las demás permanecían normales así que haciendo un tanteo de temperatura en el disipador del KA7632 encontré que estaba disipando mucha calor, sin embargo tras reemplazar el multiregulador por otro la falla aún persistía. 
Agregando un disipador aún más grande para disipar más temperatura en el integrado de regulación, la falla al parecer había desaparecido pero a los diez minutos bajo prueba, nuevamente el TV se apagó y la tensión de croma-audio había caído nuevamente.  

Haciendo un seguimiento de las cargas alimentadas por la tensión de 8 voltios, no sólo se alimenta la sección de croma-audio del microjungla TDA9377 sino que de dicho voltaje también se obtienen los 5 voltios (por medio de un regulador transistorizado serie) para alimentar la sección digital del sintonizador así que decidí obtener esta tensión de 5 voltios por otro suministro de voltaje. Anulando el regulador serie de suministro de 5 voltios para aliviar la salida del multiregulador KA7632 de 8  voltios,  agregué un circuito externo basado en un regulador sencillo 7805 para obtener independiente del multiregulador KA7632 una tensión de 5 voltios para alimentar el circuito digital interno del sintonizador.
La entrada de tensión para el 7805 la tomé de los 14 voltios de entrada al KA7632 así que luego de montar el nuevo circuito externo, y encender el TV,  éste quedó funcionando a la perfección durante varias horas. La temperatura en el multiregulador KA7632 bajó bastante y su salida de 8 voltios se mantuvo sin ningún tipo de variación. La falla de apagado violento quedó resuelta completamente dando como finiquitada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Flat SC-023A

Síntoma: No enciende.

Tras dar power, el TV intenta encender pero rápidamente vuelve a estado de standby.
Verificando los niveles de voltaje de fuente conseguí todo bajo normalidad: 110V en +B, 9V para etapa de control y 5 voltios para el micro y EPROM sin embargo a presionar Power, la tensión de +B caía 85V por lo que supuse qie había un sobrecosumo en el circuito de salida horizontal. Verificando con mi capacimetro los condensadores de alto voltaje de sintonía y corrección, éstos se encontraban perfectos y luego de verificar la impedancia de la bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión, todo lo noté normal así que reemplacé el flyback por ser el principal sospechoso sin embargo para mi sorpresa la falla continuó. Era evidente que la falla se encontraba en el circuito horizontal así que bajando el yugo de deflexión, descubrí que la bobina horizontal tenía una espira partida y otra totalmente sulfatada además de una pequeña corrosión en otras espiras de esa zona así que haciendo los empalmes correspondiente y darle una limpieza a esa zona específica, al instalar nuevamente el yugo, el TV encendió normalmente con buena calidad de imagen y audio dando como finiquitada la reparación. 
Por la premura y por el exceso de confianza, no bastaba sólo con verificar la impedancia de la bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión por medio del Ohmetro ya que la medida que arrojó, si bien estaba muy cercano al valor normal, no indicaba que la bobina estaba bien. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV samsung KS9B

Síntoma: Típico apagado de la pantalla pero con audio normal.

Todo se debe a la activación del circuito de protección IK el cual hace un Killing de video (cancelación de video) cuando detecta alguna falla en los amplificadores RGB o deficiencia en los cátodos de la pantalla, también por incorrecta polarización en la grilla G2 o screen . Sin embargo analizando la imagen cuando ésta estaba presente, la misma era nítida con colores vivos y normales por lo que se procede a anular el circuito de protección IK aislando el pin Cut-Off del microjungla e inyectando en el mismo, las tres señales RGB de video por medio de diodos tipo 1N4148. 
Al conectar el TV, la imagen quedó normal totalmente constante por lo que se dio por terminada la reparación. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Milexus Chino Chassis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: Distintas fallas intermitentes: Retardos en el encendido tras dar power, Cierre con línea horizontal de pantalla, apagado violento luego de estar encendido el TV por unos minutos e incluso por horas. 

Como pueden notar todas estas fallas podrían darse cíclicamente o de manera esporádicas por lo que podrian ser algo confusa inclusive para el reparador también experimentado. Luego de verificar completamente la fuente de poder, durante el funcionamiento normal del TV, todos los voltajes de fuente secundaria estaban bajo normalidad pero cuando el TV hacía un ruido molesto en el flyback y el TV se apagaba completamente, el voltaje de +B caía de 110VDC a 75 VDC, además de los demás voltajes de fuente caían en un 10%. Cuando el apagado era parcial, es decir el TV mostraba una línea horizontal en la mitad de la pantalla (típica falla en circuito vertical) el voltaje para el integrado STV8172 (integrado de salida vertical) caía de +/-13V a +/-11V por lo que en este caso podrían encontrarse la avería en el circuito vertical. Decidí cambiar los condensadores de dicho circuito no muy convencido pero la falla persistía y luego también de cambiar los diodos de rectificación para los voltajes de +/-13V y el diodo Pump up, ya la falla era otra, el TV se mantenía sin vídeo sin audio y con cancelación de la frecuencia horizontal. 
Respirando profundo, hice un croquis mental de los diagramas de este chasis el cual conozco como la palma de la mano pero realmente me tenía noqueado por lo que tuve que dejarlo hasta el siguiente día. 
Al día siguiente conecto el TV, y este prendió normal con buena calidad de sonido e imagen pero luego de 10 minutos se apagó estrepitosamente causando un molesto ruido y una imagen estilo trapecio en la parte inferior hasta desaparecerse por completo. Medí el voltaje nuevamente el voltaje para el +B del flyback y éste se encontraba normal en +110V pero las tensiones para el vertical habían caído a +/-11V además de que el voltaje de 24V para el transformador driver horizontal caía a 18V pero revisando esta tensión luego de la resistencia de 270 ohmios en serie hacia el transformador driver, éste estaba decaído en 1.8V por lo que era imposible que se activara el circuito de salida horizontal. cuando el voltaje de 24V cae de esa manera en el transformador driver, la falla radica por fallas en el circuito de salida vertical así que cambié el integrado STV8172 pero las fallas esporádicas persistieron. Luego de apagar el TV y hacer varios desconexiones y conexiones a la red eléctrica para forzar que por lo menos llegara el video, al momento de llegar la imagen coloqué el Menú y al seleccionar la opción de Sintonización, aparecieron caracteres como de letras chinas detrás de las opciones del menú de Sintonía de Canales. Este extraño error me indicó y dio una clara Luz: todas estas fallas esporádicas e intermitentes podían ser causantes por una memoria EPROM corrupta o en el peor de los casos el propio Microcontrolador. Sin embargo decantándome por el EPROM , lo cambié y la falla todas desaparecieron.  El problema radicaba en ese corrupto engendro de 8 pines. Sólo cuidando que la nueva memoria EPROM estuviera grabado con los datos propios del chassis ya que en estos TVs chinos la programación de esta memoria es obligatoria para un buen funcionamiento del TV. Reparación Exitosa al 100%


----------



## cachorro

hola buenos dias ,estoy teniendo problemas para encontrar alguna pagina web para comprar las tiras de leds de los tv ,sabeis alguna pagina china que sea fiable???
saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Sony KDL-32BX327

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar a la red eléctrica, ni siquiera enciende el Led de Standby. Tras dar una revisión a los voltajes principales de entrada, conseguí que todo estaba bien excepto que no había tensión +VCC para el transformador pequeño que provee la tensión de 5 voltios de Standby para los circuitos de control. Desconectando todo, empecé a verificar toda la sección de la fuente Standby y encontré una resistencia fusistora de 10 ohmios abierta que lleva el voltaje +VCC principal precisamente al transformador que provee los 5 voltios para el circuito de control. Al reemplazar la resistencia y conectar el TV, éste encendió correctamente con buena calidad de audio y de imagen dando como finiquitada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply Chasis PH08KX-N35.

Síntoma: No enciende.

Pensando que sólo la falla era resuelta con cambiar 5 condensadores electrolíticos en la fuente secundaria,  los cuales estaban inflados, la falla persistió así que haciendo algunas mediciones de voltajes en la fuente obtuve: En modo Standby, la tensión +B se encontraba en 60VDC el cual pasaría a 110VDC tras presionar Power además del resto de voltaje del secundario se encontraba bajo normalidad indicando que había   pulso de 15KHz desde el jungla hasta el transformador driver sin embargo descubrí que el voltaje positivo para dicho transformador sólo estaba en 10Vdc en uno de sus extremos de la bobina primaria (lo normal 18Vdc) así que indagando la pista desde la fuente donde se producía esta tensión hasta el transformador, conseguí un puente metálico en el camino, casi podrido. Al reemplazarlo y conectar el TV, éste encendió normalmente con buena calidad de imagen y audio dando como finiquitada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Challenger modelo TU-2155

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar a la red eléctrica el TV está completamente muerto. No hay encendido ni siquiera del Led de Standby. Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, verifiqué el voltaje principal en el condensador gordo del área del primario de la Fuente de Poder, obteniendo 0 Voltios en el mismo. Verificando desde el cable enchufe y prosiguiendo las pistas de entradas de línea AC hasta el puente rectificador, encontré que una de las pistas que conducen la tensión hacia el puente de diodos principal, estaba interrumpido por causa de un puente que estaba totalmente deshecho por la corrosión. Al reemplazarlo, el TV encendió perfectamente, con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. 

Estas son las fallas que deberían de existir siempre en la reparación electrónica . Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Cubano

Aprobechando el tema de fallas tecnicas, tengo un tv isymphony modelo lc22ih5pbel cual dejo de encender, se queda en stamby y cuando lo enciendes el led cambia de color y luego pasa a stamby nuevamente, pensé que fuera la fuente y esta por momentos da todos los voltages otras veces se caen, con otra fuente probé las lamparas las cuales hacen por encender y solo pestañan, de este tv no sale casi nada por donde guiarse en internet es del 2009, si alguien sabe del tema espero respuestas saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Cubano dijo:


> Aprobechando el tema de fallas tecnicas, tengo un tv isymphony modelo lc22ih5pbel cual dejo de encender, se queda en stamby y cuando lo enciendes el led cambia de color y luego pasa a stamby nuevamente, pensé que fuera la fuente y esta por momentos da todos los voltages otras veces se caen, con otra fuente probé las lamparas las cuales hacen por encender y solo pestañan, de este tv no sale casi nada por donde guiarse en internet es del 2009, si alguien sabe del tema espero respuestas saludos


Hola cubano.. Es muy probable que exista una protección activándose debido a alguna avería en algún circuito periférico por ejemplo en el sistema de lámparas pero debemos comprobar el buen funcionamiento de la fuente para ello debemos aislar la fuente de la tarjeta MAIN e inversor para chequear si entrega todas las tensiones correctas. El voltaje de control o Standby el cual debería ser permanente apenas conectemos la fuente a la red eléctrica debe estar en 5V (en otros casos según el modelo del TV 3.3V) pero mayormente los voltajes de secundario (provenientes de la fuente esclava) están en 0V (modo Standby) hasta que el micro envíe un estado alto (5V) hacia el pin CTRL o Power On (este nombre depende de como lo llamé el Fabricante del TV) activándose la fuente esclava entregando los diferentes voltajes de 12V, 24V para circuitos Audio-Video, Inversor para las lámparas. Así que te sugiero que ubiques el pin CTRL o Power On y coloques por medio de un puente los 5 voltios de tensión Standby y comprobar las diferentes tensiones de fuente. Comentar resultados.


----------



## moonwalker

TV ultra Slim Samsung chasis KSCB

Hoy posteo esta falla no porque sea especial o de ciencia sino que quise nuevamente retornar luego de varios días de inactividad en cuanto a la reparación de TV debido a otro tipo de trabajos que realizo y por problemas de salud. 
Síntoma: TV enciende tras presionar Power pero no hay imagen sólo audio. 

El cliente mismo me describió la falla por teléfono así que preparado para erradicar cualquier protección por IK (común en estos tv Samsung) sin embargo al llegar y comprobar yo mismo los síntomas pude darme cuenta que la ausencia de imagen o pantalla oscura, no era precisamente por activación del Killer de video sino más bien por un enorme escape de alta tensión en el terminal del flyback dentro de la pantalla así que desconectando todo, saqué el terminal cuya goma estaba totalmente podrida y sulfatada. Lijando bien el terminal del alto voltaje y reemplazando la goma chupón por otra que tenía como refacción, al colocar y sella con silicona de calidad, el TV encendió con buena calidad de imagen y audio dando como finiquitada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Silver Japan Sp-t1463

Síntoma: Sin audio. 

El TV el cual tenía muy buena imagen pero sin sonido ya había sido revisado por otro colega quien había cambiado el integrado de audio AN17823A además de cambiar también el multiplexor o conmutador de audio CD4052 sin ningún tipo de solución. El cliente manifestó que el técnico desahució el TV porque el problema radicaba muy posiblemente en falla de programación o en el propio microjungla. Bueno sabiendo que la falla no era tan fácil por lo ya descrito decidí hacer primeramente mediciones básicas como la verificación del voltaje de alimentación para el integrado de audio y para el integrado selector CD4052 el cual se encontraba con normalidad. Colocando un canal de tv y Usando un rastreador de señales empecé a seguir la señal de audio entrante hacia el Amplificador comprobando que desde el CD4052 hasta el integrado amplificador de audio la señal se encontraba presente por lo que quedaba descartada cualquier ausencia de ésta provienente desde el jungla. 

Analizando la falla, concluí que el integrado de Audio estaba siendo deshabilitado en algún pin de control (Mute/Standby) pero primeramente comprobé el pin9 el cual corresponde al control de volumen digital del amplificador controlado exclusivamente por el micro. El rango de voltaje desde el volumen mínimo a volúmen máximo es de 0V a 1.2V así que subiendo el volúmen del tv al 100% comprobé que se encontraba la tensión de 1.2V preciso en el pin de Volumen del integrado amplificador por lo que quedó completamente descartada esa posibilidad de falla. Comprobando la tensión en el pin de Standby (pin5) del integrado de audio obtuve una tensión de 0.9V lo cual significaba que el Amplificador quedaba deshabilitado ya que éste entra en funcionamiento cuando el pin Standby es llevado a estado Alto es decir 5 voltios. 
Aislando el complejo circuito que controla el pin 5 Standby del integrado de audio, y colocando dicho pin a 5 Voltios por medio de una resistencia de 4.7K, el audio llegó exquisitamente a los parlantes comprobando que todo se debía a un comportamiento extraño del circuito de control de pin Standby para el AN17823A. Apagando y encendiendo el TV varias veces, noté que el Pump en los parlantes era muy mínimo así que dejé la reconfiguración que hice para el manejo del pin 5 de Standby del integrado de audio dando como terminada la reparación. Sonido al 100%.


----------



## DOSMETROS

moonwalker dijo:


> colocando dicho pin a 5 Voltios por medio de una resistencia de 4.7K, el audio llegó exquisitamente a los parlantes comprobando que todo se debía a un comportamiento extraño del circuito de control de pin Standby para el AN17823A. Apagando y encendiendo el TV varias veces, noté que el Pump en los parlantes era muy mínimo



Y agregar un capacitor deeee 1 o 4,7 o 10 uF para retrasar


----------



## moonwalker

Excelente y acertada sugerencia; de hecho ya el pin posee el Condensador de 10uF con una resistencia shunt de 270K en paralelo precisamente para eso. Grácias 2M. 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y agregar un capacitor deeee 1 o 4,7 o 10 uF para retrasar


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo chino Modelo DTH-21S8RAV 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Tras conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led rojo de Standby enciende pero no hay encendido ni por las teclas frontales +/-CH ni por el control remoto. 

Verificando los distintos voltajes de fuente obtuve resultados normales: 5 voltios para la memoria EPROM, 95 voltios DC de tensión +B (modo Standby). Verificando cualquier corto en el circuito de salida horizontal, todo estaba bajo normalidad así que haciendo una revisión más minuciosa en el circuito integrado microjungla TDA11115 descubrí que la Tensión de alimentación para su pin 1 VDD estaba en apenas 1.2 voltios cuando en mencionando pin debe haber 3.3 Voltios para el correcto funcionamiento del circuito de comunicación digital interno del integrado. Desconectado todo empecé a hacer seguimiento de la pista que llevaba dicha tensión al pin 1 del Micro, consiguiendo por el camino a la bobina L933 (10uH) abierta completamente. Esta bobina conduce la tensión de 3.3V al pin 1 así que lógicamente quedaba sin tensión de alimentación el integrado microcontrolador. Reemplazando la bobina de 10uH por otra que recuperé de una tarjeta para reciclaje, el TV encendió perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y audio dando como culminada la reparación. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo chasis CN001-G 

Sintoma: Sin video (pantalla oscura) con Audio. 

Tras verificar las soldaduras en la placa principal pude notar que éstas estaban totalmente frías especialmente en el circuito vertical como en las diferentes salida de voltaje del flyback y circuito de ABL. Resoldando punto por punto de la tarjeta y luego de conectar el tv a la red eléctrica, éste encendió con video normal pero la visualización de los canales de aire eran muy débiles, con mucha lluvia así que destapando el sintonizador y removiendo mucha lana y suciedad, los canales se obtuvieron nítido con buena potencia en Señal. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

moonwalker dijo:


> destapando el sintonizador y removiendo mucha lana y suciedad, los canales se obtuvieron nítido con buena potencia en Señal. Reparación Exitosa.


Una vez se me dio el caso de sintonizacion inexistente o muy pobre, con mucha nieve, en los canales altos. Después de comprobar y no encontrar nada en el impoluto sintonizador... lo solucioné dejando una de las tapitas separada unos milímetros por una de las esquinas, gracias a un comentario de un compañero de taller.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podría ser tapitas hundidas que producían capacidad parásita ¿?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podría ser tapitas hundidas que producían capacidad parásita ¿?


Estaban bien, el aparato estaba como nuevo, bien cuidado.
*"Anécdota On "*
Andaba yo conduciendo tan tranquilo y veo una pareja mayor dejando con mucho cuidado, junto a un contenedor, un philips de 20" 
Me dije "lo han puesto en el suelo, con cuidado, en lugar de tirarlo al contenedor" "  lo han cuidado bien y esos tv dan pocos problemas...¡ pal coche ! "
*"Anécdota Off"*

El único problema que tenia era ese y cuando se averió de vertical a los cinco o seis años volví a cerrar el sinto (por probar) y curiosamente sintonizaba bien 
..puede que algún filtro que cambié aprovechando la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Una vez se me dio el caso de sintonizacion inexistente o muy pobre, con mucha nieve, en los canales altos. Después de comprobar y no encontrar nada en el impoluto sintonizador... lo solucioné dejando una de las tapitas separada unos milímetros por una de las esquinas, gracias a un comentario de un compañero de taller.


Pues quedo sorprendido con ese tip de solución que das a conocer Pincha! Realmente en el mundo de la reparación electrónica se pueden dar soluciones algo extrañas. Todavía pregunto que podría estar ocasionando la tapa? Jajajaja tal vez alguna capacidad parásita como dice 2M o quien sabe que.. jajaj


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

moonwalker dijo:


> Realmente en el mundo de la reparación electrónica se pueden dar soluciones algo extrañas.


Supongo que tendría algo que ver con capacidades y con el paso del tiempo y el variar las características de los componentes, se volverían a "restaurar" los valores predeterminados del circuito..... o algo así 

Sí, a veces se ven cosas insólitas o contradictorias que, sobre todo cuando no tienes mucha idea, no tienen mucha lógica. Recuerdo haber reparado varios aparatos de audio y un trc Aiwa de 14" solamente pasando el dedo por los pines de un circuito integrado... y no volver a fallar en años. 

Y burradas he visto muchísimas, aquí hasta hace unos veintitantos años todo el mundo metía mano a los aparatos, todos tenían un destornillador, soldador y estaño  e intentaban reparar los aparatos para evitar llamar al técnico, con el consecuente destrozo de pistas, intercambio de componentes que salían ardiendo y sobre todo broncas con la mujer cuando nos llamaba y descubría la "azaña" del marido  
Uno de los jefes que tuve tenía una "coletilla" muy utilizada en casi todas las facturas ... Reparación de tal y tal... "_*y extracción de elementos extraños del interior"*_ .. esto era mas normal en videos y equipos de música y después en dvd, aunque de algún tv también se han sacado cosas; Peines, caramelos, pintalabios, pintauñas, monedas, billetes, destornilladores, palillos mondadientes, llaves, juguetes de todo tipo, fotos.. en trc también los niños introducían fotos entre el tubo y junta de goma o cosas varias por las rendijas de la tapa trasera. Una vez encontramos el esqueleto completo de un ratón dentro del tv   Otra vez pegaron las patas del tv al mueble 
Se ven muchas cosas a lo largo de los años, la gente tiene mucha imaginación   .
Me desvié un poco a lo anecdótico


----------



## moonwalker

Jajajajajaja pues tienes razón, las esposas de los clientes son las les dan a escobazos a sus señores cuando estos terminan de dañar los aparatos jaja. Pincha, una vez me tocó reparar un amplificador de un vecino cercano, pero cuando lo destapé, estaba tan sucio pero no era algo cualquiera, había huesos de pollo, bolas de pelo, semillas, y un esqueleto de ratón y excremento de ratones;  yo no soy de los que son delicados con el asco ni nada de eso pero ese día tuve que pedirle a mi sobrino que lo tenía cerca a que lo limpiara porque se me revolvió el estómago. También en TV he conseguido muchas cosas sobre todo cuando los TVs pierden los botones exteriores y los clientes meten lápiz, ganchos, palos para prender el tv, o subir de volumen o canal jajajajaj.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Slim modelo CL21A550ML

Síntoma: fondo gris con líneas de retorno. 

Sin duda alguna la falla indicaba una avería en el circuito amplificador de video así que echando un vistazo al circuito del socket adherido al cañón de la pantalla, conseguí un condensador de 4.7uF 250V inflado el cual filtra la tensión de 200Vdc para el integrado IC501 TDA6107. Al verificar la continuidad entre el pin 6 (VCC) de dicho integrado y GND conseguí una resistencia muy baja de 80 ohmios por lo que deduje que el integrado poseía un corto interno. Buscando en mi casa entre mi cementerio de circuitos para TV encontré una tarjeta con el TDA6107 así que haciendo el reemplazo del integrado quemado y reemplazando el condensador de 4.7uF aparentemente la falla de video había sido erradicada pero la pantalla estaba oscura, así que supuse que se estaba activando la protección IK o AKB por desajuste del voltaje screen. 
Como he dicho en anteriores temas acerca de estos TVs Samsung , éstos poseen el circuito IK de protección el cual cancelan la imagen en la pantalla (Killing de video) cuando hay deficiencia en los cátodos internos del cañón o cuando hay mal ajuste del voltaje screen. Decantándome por esta última, el ajuste de este voltaje screen debe darse por medio del modo de servicio así que tuve que conseguir prestado un control remoto para hacer la operación. Luego de hacer el ajuste de screen, la imagen apareció al 100% nítida y buen sonido dando culminada la reparación del TV.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG gray Flat modelo: 21Fx4R

Síntoma: se apaga luego de algunos minutos. 

Es una falla frecuente que poseen los TVs TRC marca LG el cual teniendo buena imagen y sonido luego de algunos pocos minutos operando con normalidad, este se apaga sólo volviendo al modo Standby. Al presionar Power, el tv nuevamente enciende normalmente pero a los minutos nuevamente se apaga y mayormente al pasar más tiempo el período de duración de encendido del TV es más corto.. 
Todo se debe especialmente por activación del circuito OCP que se encarga de monitorear la fuente de poder específicamente de que el valor del voltaje +B sea el correcto sin embargo la activación de este circuito es erróneo y era el caso del TV que nos ocupa ya que la tensión +B de encontraba en su valor normal: 110Vdc. En este caso lo único que debemos hacer es cambiar la resistencia FR403 de 4.7 ohmios, la cual sólo con variar muy poco su valor ohmico, es suficiente para que el circuito OCP active el transistor Q16 que coloca en estado bajo el pin Abnormal del microcontrolador el cual a su vez  cancela la oscilación Horizontal retornando al modo de Standby. Luego de hacer el chequeo en la fuente de poder y verificar el circuito vertical obteniendo resultados satisfactorios, hice remoción del Q16 y el Tv quedó funcionando perfectamente sin apagados durante varias horas.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Slim chasis MC-059C

Síntoma: Pantalla totalmente oscura. 

El TV al presionar power, el audio era normal sin embargo no había no rastro de video.
Como anteriormente he posteado aquí con respecto a TVs LG con idéntico síntoma, la falla radica en los diodos de polarización ABL especialmente el diodo D502 el cual estaba arrojando medida en ambas direcciones. Al cambiarlo, la falla desapareció y luego de hacer un ajuste pequeño en el voltaje de screen, la imagen quedó perfecta. Reparación 100% Exitosa. Feliz año Dios les bendiga a todos.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: imagen tenue y  verdosa. 

Al destapar el TV, pude observar que el chupón que cubre el terminal de muy alta tensión del flyback a la pantalla estaba bastante sulfatada y cubierto de un pegamento no tan adecuado para cubrir escapes de alto voltaje. Al sacar el terminal, éste se encontraba totalmente podrido por lo que era sin duda alguna la causa de la imagen tenue y oscura así que haciendo reemplazo de ambos elementos y encender el TV, la imagen apareció con normalidad, nitidez y brillo normales sin embargo estaba muy verdosa. El característico fondo azul que muestra el TV al no tener antena de recepción, era ausente por lo que me indicaba que había ausencia del color azúl (B) así que haciendo una inspección en el circuito de mencionado color, encontré el transistor V911 C2482 el cual amplifica la señal B con fugas. Reemplazándolo los colores quedaron totalmente normales y así se dio como finiquitada la reparación del TV Sankey. Para Frica, quien hizo el tema del extraño comportamiento de los semiconductores con fuga, había guardado el transistor para someterlo a mediciones y postear algo al respecto pero teniéndolo en mano lo extravié.


----------



## henry cadena arias

Un saludo a todos/revisa componentes inspecciónalos visualmente y revisa soldaduras/logrado esto y continúa la falla revisa soldaduras en el selector de canales: le quitas la tapa un lado tiene bobinas y del otro lado posee componentes con soldaduras si logras llegar a este trata de resoldar sin unir soldaduras tienes que tener mucho pulso o cambiar dicho tuner (selector de canales donde va colocada la antena)... que estes bien.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo DC flat gray

Síntoma: imagen oscura y cerrado inferior aproximadamente en un 40%.

Primero haciendo una gran limpieza a todo el circuito y la pantalla, por medio de la inspección visual pude detallar dos causas: un condensador electrolítico de 2200uF 25V (C301) de filtro en la salida del integrado vertical hacia el yugo ligeramente hinchado y escape de alta tensión en el terminal chupón el cual se veía sulfatado. 
Al remover dicho chupón, el terminal de alta tensión estába totalmente podrido por lo que era indubitablemente la causa de la falla de imagen oscura así que reemplazando tanto el chupón como el terminal metálico, la imagen quedó normal con su brillo y contraste perfecto sólo que estaba cerrada en la parte inferior así que reemplazando el condensador de 2200uF, la falla desapareció quedando la imagen completa dando como finiquitada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung 29" pantalla Flat 

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada horizontalmente y deforme. 

Tras observar el síntoma descrito, sin duda alguna la falla radicaba en el circuito de salida vertical así que echando un vistazo, vi que los condensadores electrolíticos que filtran la tensión +/-16V para la alimentación del circuito integrado vertical estaban hinchado así que reemplazándolos, la falla continuó. Al analizar la imagen cerrada pero deforme en sus contornos sospeché del yugo de deflexión el cual pudiera tener alguna avería. Desconectando el yugo y Tras chequear la impedancia de su bobina de deflexión vertical, arrojó una medida de 22 ohmios el cual es un valor muy alto para esta bobina ya que ésta debería estar entre 8 y 10 ohmios para este tipo de yugo. El cliente compró un yugo diferente pero al colocarlo dio buenos resultados con imagen completa sólo faltando un pequeño ajuste en el modo de servicio sin embargo los resultados fueron muy aceptables. Sin embargo había una falla más ya que descubrí que el TV no sintonizaba canales. Descontando todo y rápidamente chequeando los puntos de tensión de alimentación para el sintonizador, encontré que el punto de 33Vdc estaba prácticamente ido a GND (en corto) asi que verificando los elementos asociados para la obtención de dicha tensión, encontré el C101 (condensador pequeño no polarizado) conectado entre el pin 33V del sinto y GND en corto asi que aislándolo, el voltaje de 33V apareció y Tras sintonizar los canales , éstos aparecieron con buena calidad dando como terminada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV chino marca Panorama C14B-3

Síntoma: ausencia parcial de canales. 

Al sintonizar por medio de la autoprogramación, los canales pueden observarse pero se pierden intermitentemente quedando sólo la imagen en lluvia. Al inspeccionar el circuito de polarización del sintonizador, noté dos puentes metálicos sulfatados totalmente los cuales corresponden a los que llevan la tensión de 33 voltios para el sintonizador. Tras reemplazar los puentes, y autoprogramar los canales, estos aparecieron normalmente sin ningún tipo de ausencia quedando finiquitada la falla. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Slim CL21A551ML

Luego de unos dias
Luego de unos días de inactividad respecto a la reparación de TV tipo TRCs, me llegó a la mesa el descrito TV Samsung tipo Slim el cual presentaba una falla de Efecto cojín. 

Al observar las soldaduras, me di cuenta que el Q404 transistor mosfet corazón del circuito driver EW Este-Oeste tenía los pines con soldaduras frías por lo que se deduce enseguida que ese es el problema. Luego de repasar las soldaduras en el transistor y también en el circuito de salida horizontal, la falla desapareció dando como finiquitada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV 14" Hyundai HYTV14009

Síntoma: Retardo de encendido y líneas horizontales en la parte superior de la pantalla.
Al observar el circuito de la fuente de poder a simple vista pudieron verse los responsables de las dos fallas: tres condensadores electrolíticos inflados los cuales filtran las tensiones de 14V para la etapa de control Standby,  +13V para la alimentación del circuito de Salida vertical y 24 Voltios para el transformador driver horizontal. Luego del reemplazo de todos estos electrolíticos ya mencionados, también se procedió al cambio del condensador de 100uF 50V que filtra la tensión para V-pump del integrado vertical y la falla de retardo y líneas horizontales en la imagen quedaron solucionado dando como terminada la reparación. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Flatron modelo 21FX4R 

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red, se enciende normalmente el Led rojo de Standby y al presionar power, el TV enciende pero rápidamente puede escucharse un sonido desagradable y el TV nuevamente regresa a Standby. Al destapar el tv, me propuse a ver si era visible ver alguna chispa que produjera el ruido y tras conectar y dar Power, pude darme cuenta que provenía de una chispa de alta tensión proveniente de la derivación del Focus del flyback. Al desconectar el terminal del cable Focus del socket, la alta tensión saltaba hacia el cuerpo del flyback, así que quedaba como el responsable de la falla de encendido. Comprando un Flyback nuevo, el TV encendió normalmente con buena calidad de imagen y audio. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG modelo RP-21FE60 chassis SC-023A

Síntoma: pantalla reducida horizontalmente con línea brillante en su contorno superior. 

Al verificar las soldaduras en el área del circuito vertical pude notar que habían puntos fríos y el condensador de 100uF 50V que filtra la tensión para el pin V-pump del integrado de salida vertical LA78040 tenía uno de sus pines sueltos. Al resoldar todo el circuito vertical, la falla desapareció y el TV nuevamente abrió de manera completa la imagen quedando solucionada la falla. 

Estas son las fallas que deberían de presentarse todos los días jajajaja. Dios les bendiga muchachos.


----------



## moonwalker

TV HYUNDAI CHASIS PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: No enciende.

Un colega quien reparaba este TV me escribió para que fuera a su casa y le diera una mano ya que no conseguía la falla que ocasionaba que el TV no encendiera. Al conectar el TV y pasar el  switch de encendido, el Led azul de Standby ni siquiera encendió así que inspeccionando los distintos voltajes de fuente conseguí normal el voltaje principal 165Vdc para el condensador gordo de fuente primaria sin embargo no había tensión de 5V para el microcontrolador y EPROM como ni rastro de tensión en +B, sólo notaba una tensión permanente de 11V en para el circuito de audio y una tensión de 18V para el transformador driver horizontal sin embargo este último voltaje decaía gradualmente hasta llegar a 0V. Sin duda alguna había una falla en la fuente sin embargo aislé el circuito de Salida horizontal  para confirmar plenamente que la falla no se encontrara allí y aún así la fuente de poder no arrancaba. Desconectando todo y verificando resistencia por resistencia y diodos en la fuente primaria alrededor del regulador STRW todo se encontraba perfecto aún descartando el Optocoplador PC817 la falla continuaba así que entonces me concentré en el circuito de comparador error que polariza al optocoplador y tocando con mi dedo la resistencia variable RP551 me di cuenta que la tensión +B subió considerablemente por encima de 150Vdc (lo normal es 115Vdc) así que había ubicado el sospechoso de la falla de la fuente de poder. Un valor conservador para mantener la tensión +B en un nivel adecuado 110Vdc, sería ajustando la resistencia entre 900 ohmios - 1100 ohmios, así que reemplazando la resistencia variable por una fija de 1K el valor se estabilizó en 112Vdc lo cual es el valor dentro del rango correcto. Al dar +/-CH, el TV encendió correctamente, con buena calidad de imagen y audio dando como finiquitada la reparación. El colega muy agradecido por la asesoría y el procedimiento que le expliqué, quiso darme toda la ganancia de la reparación sin embargo partimos por igual y nos quedamos a charlar y tomarnos un buen café. Dios les bendiga muchachos.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Chasis PH08 

Síntoma: No enciende. De vez en cuando trata de encender por un destello muy rápido el Led de Standby. Al destapar el tv y echar un vistazo todo se veía perfecto y en orden así que me tomé el tiempo de verificar el switch de arranque ya que le cliente me decía que estaba malo del "botón" (como muchos clientes dicen jajaj) bueno comprobando el estado del switch, comprobé que efectivamente unos de los contactos que conmutan unas de las líneas de AC estaba abierto así que puenteando ambos contactos, el TV encendió perfectamente sin embargo había unas fallitas más, habían líneas horizontales en la parte superior de la pantalla y la imágen se veía opaca ligeramente sin color azul. Verificando las tensiones en los cátodos RGB en el cañón de la pantalla, noté que las tensiones eran variantes pero no sobrepasaban los 90 voltios sino que variaban entre 35 y 80 Vdc. La tensión principal de 180V para el amplificador de video se encontraba ligeramente reducida así que desconectando todo me fui directamente al punto donde se genera esta tensión en el pin 180V del flyback el cual se encontraba ligeramente suelto de soldadura así que resoldando ese pin, conecté nuevamente y los voltaje en los cátodos subieron quedando estables por encima de 100Vdc, ya la imagen era nítida con sus colores normales y buen brillo pero ahora restaba resolver las líneas horizontales en la parte superior de la pantalla la cual fue corregida cambiando el condensador de 100uF que filtra la tensión para Vpump del integrado de salida vertical.  El TV quedó funcionando perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis K15D 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Tras conectar el TV a la red eléctrica el Led de Standby enciende pero se apaga y el TV no enciende y no responde a ninguna función. Tras destapar el TV pude darme cuenta que habían aislado la bobina que conduce la tensión +B hacia el primario del Flyback además de la falta de unos de los condensadores de 160V 47uF que filtra dicha tensión. Al voltear la tarjeta, la bobina que conecta la tensión +B al flyback había sido puenteada así que haciendo medidas en el transistor de salida horizontal se encontró un corto total entre Base y colector así que bajándolo y midiéndolo afuera las medidas indicaron que estaba en buen estado. Sin duda alguna el corto era muy posible que se encontrara en el diodo que rectifica la tensión de 122V para +B así que extrayéndolo de la tarjeta comprobé que estaba en corto asi que era el responsable de la falla de encendido. 

Reponiendo el transistor de salida horizontal en su lugar y Colocando un nuevo diodo ultrafast además de agregar los componentes ausentes como el condensador de 160V 47uF, la bobina de conexión de voltaje +B y tras conectar el TV y dar Power, el TV encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. También hice cambio del condensador de 1n 2K de función sand castle ya que se veía partido y es una de las fallas frecuentes de los apagados esporádicos de los TVs Samsung. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A 

Síntoma: se apaga. 

Luego de conectar el tv a la red eléctrica y darle Power, éste enciende con buena calidad de imagen y de sonido pero transcurrido aproximadamente 10 minutos, el tv se apaga sólo volviendo al modo Standby. Tras dar Power nuevamente el tv enciende normal pero se apaga nuevamente transcurrido aproximadamente 5 minutos. A medida que encendemos varias veces el tiempo es más corto de funcionamiento del TV. En estos TVs LGs todo obedece a la activación errónea del circuito de protección Abnormal del micro cuyo pin queda a nivel bajo cuando el transistor Q16 conduce llevando dicho pin Abnormal a GND cancelándose la oscilación horizontal. Los circuitos OCP (monitor de fuente +B) y V-Neck (monitor para circuito vertical) envían sus respectivas señales al Q16 sin embargo al verificar el buen funcionamiento tanto de la fuente como el del circuito vertical, se hizo el procedimiento de retirar el Q16. Sé que una pequeña variación en la resistencia FR403 provoca la activación errónea de la protección por OCP así que se puede puentear o reemplazar por otra y el TV queda funcionando correctamente pero en este caso hice remoción del transistor. El TV quedó funcionando perfectamente durante varias horas de funcionamiento. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Tras conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led de Standby enciende pero tras dar Power éste se apaga pero nuevamente vuelve a Standby. Al verificar la R403 de 2.2 ohmios que lleva la tensión de +B a la bobina primaria del Flyback, comprobé que estaba abierta por tanto sin duda alguna había un corto en el circuito horizontal que en este caso estaba en el Transistor horizontal siendo ésto la causa de la falla de encendido del TV. 

Los TVs LGs son asesinos seriales de transistores de salida horizontal así que antes de colocar uno nuevo se deben tomar medidas para comprobar si existe una avería más que provoque la muerte del transistor así que primeramente se comprobó que la fuente de poder en su tensión +B tenga el nivel correcto que en este caso es 110Vdc la cual era correcta. Como segunda medida se debe comprobar los condensadores de alta tensión de corrección y sintonía (especialmente éste último) el cual si presenta alguna variación total o parcial de su capacitancia causa la destrucción inmediata o al tiempo del transistor horizontal así que tomando el capacimetro comprobé que estaban perfectos en su medida. Como tercera medida está la comprobación del flyback al ser conectado a la fuente +B y colocando una carga falsa, un bombillo de 60W como reemplazo del transistor horizontal así que el bombillo enciende y la tensión +B queda en su nivel dando como veredicto que el flyback se encuentra en buen estado. Un flyback averiado le da muerte instantánea al transistor nuevo que se coloque por lo tanto esta medida es estrictamente necesaria así como las demás. Tras comprobar todo esto coloqué con seguridad una nueva refacción del transistor horizontal y tras dar Power éste encendió normalmente con buena su imagen normal y buen sonido. Reparación Exitosa. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Durante estos días de cuarentena, las personas empezaron a desempolvar los viejos TVs para enviarlos a reparación y estos últimos días han sido los de la marca LG jajaja.

Síntoma: Imagen oscura. Hay sonido.

Tras dar Power al TV,  éste enciende normalmente sin embargo la Imagen está oscura, apenas puede observarse  el OSD o carácteres de la pantalla por lo que procedí a ubicar rápidamente el circuito más sospechoso de esta avería: el circuito de ABL. Tras ubicar los diodos de polarización que intervienen en el circuito de ABL para luego ingresarlo al integrado jungla, hice cambio del diodo pequeño de señal D501, ya que éste es el que mayormente presenta fugas, cambiándolo por un 1N4148 que es el más apropiado como nueva refacción. También procedí a cambiar D403, D405 que forman parte del pin AFC del flyback y que también casi siempre presentan fugas con el pasar del tiempo. Tras hacer los cambios mencionados y encender el TV, la falla de pantalla oscura quedó resuelta, la imagen nítida y clara. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Moonwalker:
Sos un maestro!!! Y tenés una experiencia y un conocimiento IMPRESIONANTE de los circuitos de los TV.
Te aplaudo por el conocimiento que regalás al foro.


----------



## moonwalker

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Moonwalker:
> Sos un maestro!!! Y tenés una experiencia y un conocimiento IMPRESIONANTE de los circuitos de los TV.
> Te aplaudo por el conocimiento que regalás al foro.


Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Primeramente expreso mis gratitudes por sus Hermosas palabras y me siento privilegiado porque esas palabras vienen de un maestro como usted a quien siempre he admirado por sus grandes conocimientos, dedicación, sabiduría, generosidad y valiosos aportes que han enriquecido tanto a este foro y de los cuales he aprendido mucho. Gracias a usted maestro. Este foro que para mí es el mejor de todos los sitios de la ciencia electrónica, ha sido mi escuela y universidad por ende me siento tan agradecido que trato siempre de aportarle lo mejor de mí conforme a una palabra bíblica que dice: "Dad de gracia lo que de gracia has recibido." Gracias, muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg y resto de maestros del foro por enseñarnos e instruirnos con sus valiosos conocimientos y aportes que sin duda es un tesoro para todos aquellos que aman esta linda ciencia.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung K15A 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led verde de Standby titila rápidamente de manera permanente. La indicación del parpadeo del Led nos lleva a una conclusión indubitable: un corto en el circuito de Salida horizontal.   Midiendo entre colector y base del transistor horizontal, se encuentra el corto circuito sin embargo al bajar el transistor de la tarjeta, éste arroja medidas correctas por lo que supuse que el corto entonces se encontraba en el diodo de rectificación de tensión +B pero para mi sorpresa al desconectar dicho diodo del circuito, sus medidas arrojaron que estaba en buen estado así que el corto se encontraba en dos sospechosos: en el condensador de alto voltaje de sintonía o en el pequeño condensador en paralelo a éste sin embargo al observar dicho Condensador pequeño (681pF 2KV) CR404 pudo observarse que estába quemado así que sacándolo del circuito y medirlo con el tester arrojó el corto circuito, sin duda alguna era el causante del sobreconsumo en el circuito horizontal. Al colocar un reemplazo del condensador, el transistor, y el Diodo en su lugar y luego de darle Power, el TV encendió correctamente con buen sonido e con imagen sin embargo la sintonía de los canales era muy pobre de manera que la imagen se ausentaba completamente. Haciendo las diferentes revisiones de voltaje para el circuito de sintonía, se reemplazó el tuner o sintonizador y los canales aparecieron con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Millenium Modelo MTV-14C

Síntoma: ausencia de los canales, sólo lluvia de RF e imagen oscura. 

De vez en cuando la imagen aparecía pero en menos de dos segundos se ausentaba en pura lluvia. La imagen oscura no se debía a una falla sino que en el menú, el contraste estaba en mínimo nivel pero era imposible subir el parámetro debido a que la tecla +VOL estaba averiada. Buscando la falla de la ausencia de sintonía, descubrí que la tensión de 33V para el sintonizador estaba ausente así que siguiendo la pista encontré una resistencia de 47K en serie que lleva esta tensión al sintonizar totalmente abierta. Al reemplazarla, el voltaje llegó perfectamente al sintonizador y los canales aparecieron perfectamente. Para subir el contraste en el menú, se debía reemplazar el microswitch +VOL pero debido a la cuarentena es imposible la consecución de repuestos así que me tocó elegir un microswitch entre las tarjetas de TV de mi estante probando con el Ohmetro el que estuviese mejor. Eligiendo uno, pude ajustar el contraste y el TV quedó de 10 con imágen nítida y perfecto sonido. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, moonwalker te felicito por redactar las averías en un texto fácilmente comprensible e incluso ameno de leer.

La avería del circuito de alimentación de la zona de sintonía es de las mas típicas y antiguas que se dan en televisión. Ya se daban en los televisores en B/N (blanco y negro) valvulares.
Antiguamente se utilizaba una resistencia y un ic de dos patillas, el TAA550 que estabilizaba la tensión en 30V, después este último se sustituyó por un zener convencional de 30V.

Un truco de viejo hechicero (como diría Daniel Lopes), que me enseñaron de aprendiz, para comprobar la resistencia rápidamente sería poner algo de saliva en el dedo o un destornillador plano y  embadurnar la resistencia con ella. Si la resistencia tiene fisura (que unas veces se ve fácilmente y otras no), se vería chisporroteo, pasaría la corriente momentáneamente y se restablecería la imagen.

Advertencia: si usamos el dedo corremos el riesgo de llevarnos una descarga, aún con el aparato desconectado, porque la tensión que alimenta esa resistencia suele superar los 100V y el condensador de filtro queda cargado con dicha tensión.


Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, moonwalker te felicito por redactar las averías en un texto fácilmente comprensible e incluso ameno de leer.
> 
> La avería del circuito de alimentación de la zona de sintonía es de las mas típicas y antiguas que se dan en televisión. Ya se daban en los televisores en B/N (blanco y negro) valvulares.
> Antiguamente se utilizaba una resistencia y un ic de dos patillas, el TAA550 que estabilizaba la tensión en 30V, después este último se sustituyó por un zener convencional de 30V.
> 
> Un truco de viejo hechicero (como diría Daniel Lopes), que me enseñaron de aprendiz, para comprobar la resistencia rápidamente sería poner algo de saliva en el dedo o un destornillador plano y  embadurnar la resistencia con ella. Si la resistencia tiene fisura (que unas veces se ve fácilmente y otras no), se vería chisporroteo, pasaría la corriente momentáneamente y se restablecería la imagen.
> 
> Advertencia: si usamos el dedo corremos el riesgo de llevarnos una descarga, aún con el aparato desconectado, porque la tensión que alimenta esa resistencia suele superar los 100V y el condensador de filtro queda cargado con dicha tensión.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias Pincha por tus palabras. Para mí un gusto compartir experiencias con este gran foro. 
Te agradezco realmente por ese tip, siempre se aprende algo nuevo . Todavía no me ha caído al estante un TV de esos viejos, me gustaría tener uno para observarlo y ver sus configuraciones en los circuitos distintos de sintonía, Croma, etc., Y viajar por el tiempo jajaja. Por allí veía en la casa de un amigo en mi país Venezuela, un TV Zenith de chasis de madera y sus botones analógicos jajaj. Nunca lo destapé pero siempre quise hacerlo y observar los circuitos. Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

TV HYUNDAI chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: línea horizontal en mitad de la pantalla.

Sin nada más que explicar, es una falla evidente en el circuito de salida vertical. Al destapar el TV y observar el integrado vertical LA78040, se notó una protuberancia en su cuerpo indicando una explosión.  Buscando en las tarjetas de TV de  reciclaje obtuve el integrado STV8172 el cual es un integrado vertical perfecto como reemplazo para el LA78040. Colocando la nueva refacción y cambiando el condensador de 100uF que filtra la tensión para el pin V-pump del integrado vertical, la pantalla abrió normal con buena calidad de imagen y buen sonido. Reparación 100℅ Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Hyundai modelo HTV-21N

Síntoma: Se apaga completamente. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica y darle Power, éste enciende normalmente con buena imagen (salvo  una franja horizontal rayada en la parte superior de la pantalla) y buen sonido pero luego transcurrido aproximadamente 10 minutos, se apaga completamente aún quedándo apagado el Led indicador de Standby. El TV para nuevamente iniciar en Standby y encender normalmente debe ser desconectado de la red eléctrica y esperar un par de minutos y ser enchufado a la red. 

El análisis de esta falla ya descrita conllevaban a la activación del circuito de protección ya sea por OCP (monitor de tensión +B ), Vneck (monitor de circuito de salida vertical) y X-Ray ( monitor de la tensión AC Heater del flyback) así que debía verificarse cual era la protección que se estaba activando y la falla que lo activaba. Echando un vistazo al circuito de la fuente, pude darme cuenta de que los dos condensadores de 100uF 160V que filtran la tensión +B,  estaban ligeramente hinchados y al bajarlos habían como aceite saliendo de sus pines así que al parecer había encontrado los dos principales sospechosos concluyendo que el apagado del TV se daba por la protección OCP sin embargo al reemplazar dichos condensadores, el TV quedó funcionando por una hora y diez minutos aproximadamente pero nuevamente se apagó. Ya descartando la fuente de poder en su nivel de tensión +B correcto entonces procedí a verificar el circuito de salida vertical así que reemplazando el condensador de 100uF 50V que filtra la tensión para el pin V-pump del integrado vertical LA7838 y la franja rayada en la parte superior desapareció consiguiendo que el circuito de salida vertical trabajara correctamente. El TV trabajó correctamente pero luego de 1 hora y media nuevamente se apagó!. Descartado el apagado fortuito por la protección Vneck entonces procedí a chequear el último circuito monitor de Flyback: el X-Ray pero verificando el voltaje AC de Heater se obtuvo que esta tensión estaba normal por tanto también quedaba descartado. 

Cuando ya tenemos las tres protecciones descartadas, En estos TVs chinos el apagado fortuito entonces puede deberse al exceso de temperatura que están generando los semiconductores principales de función horizontal y vertical adheridos al disipador principal de la tarjeta; específicamente el circuito de salida vertical generando más potencia de lo normal causando un exceso de temperatura que puede palparse al tocar el disipador (que lo noté muy pequeño , por cierto). Buscando un trozo de disipador y agregándolo al mencionado disipador principal, bien atornillado y con pasta térmica, procedí a encender nuevamente el TV fijando la hora de encendido 4:10pm hasta las 9:25pm cuando lo vino a buscar el desesperado cliente . Con cinco horas y algo más de operación normal, se concluye que el TV quedó funcionando perfectamente quedando solucionada la falla del apagado dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis K15D

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el tv a la red eléctrica, éste ni siquiera enciende el Led de Standby así que destapándolo comprobé la tensión  VCC principal en el condensador gordo de fuente primaria con un nivel normal de 155Vdc sin embargo no se encontraban ningunos de los voltajes de fuente secundaria. Al desconectar todo, y hacer las medidas de continuidad en el área del secundario, el punto +B estaba ido a GND descubriendo que el transistor de salida horizontal estaba en cortocircuito total. Al reemplazar el transistor horizontal por uno que tenía en una vieja tarjeta de reciclaje, D1555 el tv encendió perfectamente con buena calidad de audio sin embargo no había video en la pantalla (algo muy frecuente en estos TVs Samsung tantus). Verificando el circuito de ABL y comprobando que estaba bien, sin duda alguna estaba activada el circuito de protección IK. La imagen ni siquiera se mostró ni aún girando cuidadosamente la perilla de Screen en el flyback para normalizar la tensión G2, así que no había de otra que anular la protección IK por medio de la remoción del pin Cut off del integrado jungla para ingresarle por medio de tres diodos tipo 1N4148 las señales de video RGB y así "engañar" al integrado y evitar el killing de video. 

Haciendo este arreglo, la imagen apareció correctamente con buena calidad y buen sonido. Reparación Exitosa. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo chasis CN-001G

Síntoma: Línea horizontal en pantalla. 

Este clásico TV de Daewoo que pertenece a un primo, desde hace muchos días presentaba la avería ya descrita sin embargo como me dicen algunos de mis familiares: "casa de herrero, cuchillo de palo", ya me habían notificado varias veces acerca del asunto pero al ver la falla me pareció tan sencilla que tal vez aún la menoscabé sin embargo me llevé una sorpresa porque luego de realizar varias pruebas como la verificación de los voltajes de fuente para el circuito vertical además de comprobar cada resistencia que polarizan los pines del LA78040, la  medición de impedancia para el yugo de deflexión en su bobina vertical, el descarte del diodo bypass para el pin V-pump  arrojando buenos resultados así que ya confiado, hice el reemplazo del LA78040 (I301) y ya dando como resultado victorioso sobre la falla, me llevo la sorpresa de que la línea horizontal seguía en la mitad de la pantalla. Mirando el reloj era tarde, así que dejándolo al siguiente día, emprendí nuevamente la lucha. Verificando pin por pin en el LA78040 que ninguno estuviera levantado del circuito (el ojo es a veces engañoso) comprobé que todo estaba bien en el integrado así que verifiqué el pin 7 que corresponde a la entrada no Inversora del LA78040 que recibe el pulso de sincronía vertical desde el integrado jungla I101 por medio de una R de 7.5K sin embargo encontré en esa pista una mínima fisura (casi imperceptible por el ojo) que no permitía la continuidad de la misma quedando el circuito vertical sin pulso de sincronismo. Sin duda alguna había encontrado la tediosa falla, así que usando un cable delgado hice un empalme para corregir la pista y tras encender el TV, la pantalla abrió totalmente con imagen normal y audio. Por eso El paisano Ratmayor siempre me dice que los TVs TRCs  tienen siempre un as bajo la manga . Lo que parecía una falla sencilla tomó sus varias horas de ubicación y Reparación jajaj. Dios les bendiga colegas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Que viejos buenos tiempos aquellos.... cuando los materiales eran tan confiables que el 80% de las reparaciones eran soldaduras frías y pistas abiertas.
O falsos contactos en los conectores de los módulos.
 . . . . . .   

He visto muchas líneas verticales por fallo de soldaduras, pista y placa requemada por falso contacto en el conector de las deflectoras. Una vez entre un compañero y yo rehicimos de "modo aereo" las pistas de esa zona por encontrarnos con un boquete de mas de dos centímetros y medio conector en el abismo.  

Las grandes temperaturas que generaban los viejos televisores eran cómplices productoras de fisuras, roturas de pistas y un sifín de soldaduras falsas en casi toda la placa (por el efecto de la dilatación y contracción). 



moonwalker dijo:


> Por allí veía en la casa de un amigo en mi país Venezuela, un TV Zenith de chasis de madera y sus botones analógicos jajaj. Nunca lo destapé pero siempre quise hacerlo y observar los circuitos. Saludos


Sólo he visto (y sufrido su gran peso) dos Zenith y fué cuando estaba de aprendíz. 
El primero era un híbrido entre lámparas y semiconductores, era una obra de arte y *a color*. . . . pero pesaba una tonelada entre madera, chapas y placas. Eran aparatos raros de ver, que llegaron de America via base militar de Torrejón de Ardoz.

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola Pincha; me gustan mucho las anécdotas de las reparaciones de los aparatos antiguos, los procedimientos y descripción de los circuitos porque siempre he querido ver una TV Antigua de esas con tubos jajaja. Uno se transporta en el tiempo. Al lado de mi casa vivía un colega reparador de TV, ya un señor bastante mayor y me iba a su casa a preguntarle por anécdotas (tiene 40 años en la reparación electrónica) y me deleitaba escuchándolo. Sin embargo era bastante cascarrabias cuando no conseguía la falla y siempre llegaba a mi estante a pedir opiniones jajajajaj. Respecto a los TVs Zenith, en Venezuela fueron muy comunes para los años 80 y como dices pincha, grandes y chasis de madera y circuitos enormes jaja. Un amigo mío tenía una reliquia pero nunca pedí el permiso para  destaparlo. Jajajaj saludos


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9C 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar a la red eléctrica, el Led de Standby ni siquiera enciende así que verificando los voltajes en la fuente primaria de la fuente, todos se encontraban presente sin embargo no había ni rastro de tensiones en el secundario de la fuente de poder así que desconectando todo, se verificó primeramente el circuito de salida horizontal encontrándose una continuidad 0 ohmios entre el punto de tensión +B  y GND, es decir un cortocircuito así que allí estaba la falla del encendido. Luego de verificar el transistor horizontal y el Diodo de rectificación de corriente de voltaje +B y encontrándose ambos en buen estado, encontré el condensador  CR409s 680 picos 2KV en cortocircuito. Al reemplazarlo y conectar el TV, éste encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y de sonido. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, éste ni siquiera enciende el led de Standby así que destapándolo y observando  los distintos  circuitos y especialmente la fuente de poder, encontré el fusible principal de línea AC de entrada fundido. Sin duda alguna había un cortocircuito en el área primaria de la fuente así que estableciendo continuidad en los terminales del condensador electrolítico gordo de fuente conseguí una baja resistencia casi a 0 ohmios que confirmaban las sospechas. Al aislar los pines del integrado IC801 STRW6753 regulador PWM de fuente primaria, el cortocircuito entre VCC principal y GND desapareció así que el culpable del corto había sido aislado: una continuidad de 0 ohmios entre el pin de salida (drain) y el pin GND en el integrado regulador comprobada esto. Buscando entre muchas tarjetas que tengo en mi stock, ubiqué una con el mismo chasis y extrayendo el integrado STRW6753 y colocándolo con el fusible de entrada, el TV encendió correctamente. Antes de toda esta operación tocó también de reemplazar el terminal de alta tensión del Flyback y el chupón goma que estaban muy deteriorado. El TV quedó funcionando de 10 con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LED LG 32LB551A

Síntoma: Display oscuro, Hay audio normal. 

Al conectar el TV, este enciende normal con audio sin embargo al principio, el Backlight enciende pero se apaga rápidamente quedando oscura la pantalla. 

Ya viendo que por lo menos el Backlight enciende por lo menos por 1 segundo procedí a verificar diodos y resistencia que intervienen en la fuente de poder para el Backlight pero todo estaba correcto. Destornillando la tarjeta que contiene la fuente de poder para observar su parte inferior, encontré muchos puntos de soldaduras fríos y vencidos así que se hizo un repaso de soldadura en toda la  fuente de poder pacientemente. Al conectar nuevamente todo y encender el TV, el Backlight funcionó correctamente, recuperándose la iluminación en el display. Luego de muchas horas de funcionamiento, se dio como finiquitada la reparación del TV. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV SANKEY CHASIS PH08K

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red, enciende el led de Standby pero al darle arranque por medio de las teclas +/CH, no enciende. Observando las soldaduras de la tarjeta, encontré algunas frías pero no de mayor importancia así que  resoldando los puntos, puenteé el terminal que conecta a los botones de funciones externos y el TV encendió comprobando que  Los botones o micropulsadores  +/-CH no sirven  pero sin embargo no había imagen,  Sólo al inicio del encendido se podía observar un fondo gris verdoso con líneas de retorno pero rápidamente desaparecía quedando la pantalla oscura. Ubicando el circuito amplificador de video, verifiqué las tensiones en cada uno de los cátodos de pantalla RGB y encontré que el cátodo B (azúl) la tensión era igual al voltaje de alimentación total del amplificador 190V mientras que en los cátodos G (verde) y R (Rojo) la tensión era igual de 130V cada uno. Sin duda alguna el problema se originaba en el amplificador de cátodo B. Reemplazando el transistor C2482 V911 principal que amplifica la señal B,   y luego de encender el TV, la imagen quedó nítida con perfectos colores dando como finiquitada la reparación. Se reemplazaron los microswitches de funciones para culminar la labor.  Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: Imagen oscura y temblorosa.

Al encender el TV, éste encendía normal sin embargo la imagen era muy oscura y sin estabilidad, temblaba bastante. Al verificar la tarjeta del lado de abajo, pude observar muchas soldaduras frías en el integrado microjungla así que resoldando cada pin del chip y además de retocar los pines del  otro integrado procesador de IF y audio, la falla todavía continuaba. Conectando a la red el TV, y verificando los voltajes en la fuente secundaria, encontré una caída considerable en todas las tensiones de fuente: 87 VDC para +B, 140VDC para 180V y un voltaje fluctuante entre 3V y 5V para la alimentación del circuito Standby del micro, así que la falta de luminancia y e imagen fluctuante se debía por una caída significativa en los niveles de voltaje de alimentación para los circuitos. Ahora se debía ubicar donde se encontraba la falla, si por algún sobreconsumo parcial en el circuito de salida horizontal o en la propia fuente de poder. 

Al desconectar la resistencia FR403 para aislar el circuito de salida horizontal de la Fuente de poder, los niveles de tensión se estabilizaron en un gran porcentaje sin embargo noté una fluctuación en la tensión +B entre 96V ~ 107V por ende concluí que la falla radicaba en la fuente ya que la tensión +B para este chasis debe estar en 110VDC sin variación aparente (Con un bombillo de 60W como carga falsa sobre la fuente comprobada esto al 100% pero no tenía una a mano así que me tocó hacer una deducción intuitiva).  Ya descartado el circuito horizontal, empecé una revisión profunda en  la fuente de poder, primeramente en las resistencias que polarizan al STRW6753 integrado regulador PWM del área primaria y todo se encontró correctamente, además de la verificación del circuito de comparación error intercomunicador especificamente en las R815 y R816 de 91K de precisión las cuales, en este modelo, tienden a desvalorizarse causando caídas o incrementos en los niveles de voltaje de fuente pero estaban perfectamente. Ya sólo quedaba como sospechoso el Integrado Optocoplador PC817 que es el corazón del circuito de intercomunicación entre el circuito primario y el secundario de la fuente de poder. Al reemplazar el Optocoplador, y conectar la tarjeta, obtuve los voltajes correctos de fuente: 109Vdc en +B totalmente estabilizado, 5Vdc estable para el microcontrolador y 180V para el Amplificador de video; Era el Optocoplador PC817 IC802 el culpable de la caída de tensión de la fuente. Al conectar el circuito horizontal y encender el TV, éste encendió con buena calidad de imagen, nítida y su luminancia correcta. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV y pasar el switch de línea, no hay ni siquiera encendido en el Led de Standby por lo que se deduce que no está trabajando ni siquiera la fuente de poder. Al destapar el TV comprobé el switch de línea AC, y al verificarlo pude notar algo curioso: una gran cantidad de hormigas salían y entraban en sus aberturas de contacto y al presionar el switch varias veces se sentía como un crujir interno así que estaba desahuciado el interruptor. Al colocar directamente el cable principal de línea 110VAC a la fuente de poder el Led de Standby encendió y presionando +/-CH funcionó correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Sin embargo por la premura del cliente de llevarse el TV rápidamente, no quiso esperar hasta el día siguiente para comprar y reemplazar el interruptor sino que pidió dejarlo así directo y sólo controlarlo por medio del control remoto. Son las cosas de la cuarentena . Reparación Exitosa Dios les bendiga


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo chasis CN-001G

Síntoma: Pantalla oscura.

Al encender el TV, la pantalla es totalmente oscura sólo puede verse como unos vestigios arcoirisados en la parte superior de la pantalla. Hay audio normal. 
El verificar los voltajes de fuente encontré que todos estaban normales: 133V para +B, 45V para sintonía, 5 voltios para etapa de control, 180V para el amplificador de video así que descartando la fuente de poder me concentré en la tensión screen en G2 la cual provee la luminancia de la pantalla. Al verificar el voltaje de screen encontré un muy bajo nivel de aproximadamente 30 voltios a mitad del recorrido de la perilla screen del flyback sin embargo al colocar la perilla al máximo, apenas la tensión subió a 35 Voltios por lo que estaba ya descubierta la causa de la falta de luminancia del TV. Aislando el condensador entre G2 y GND a ver si era el responsable de la disminución del voltaje screen, la caída de voltaje aún persistió así que me quedaban ahora dos sospechosos: el flyback y la pantalla. Aislando el cable del flyback que lleva la tensión screen a la grilla G2 del tubo, encontré que aún habían 35V en su punta con la perilla del potenciómetro de screen en el flyback a máximo recorrido por lo que el problema estaba internamente en el flyback. Buscando en mi stock, unas dos tarjetas de este mismo chasis para reciclaje, ubiqué el flyback correspondiente en una de ellas, y reemplazando el flyback defectuoso por el reciclado, la falla de ausencia de luminancia desapareció, y dejando un ajuste de 100V en G2 como tensión de screen fue más que suficiente para tener una imagen clara y nítida de buena calidad. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV KENYX KXTV2106

Síntoma: No enciende.

El dueño del TV manifestó que luego de un incremento fortuito en el voltaje AC de línea, el TV se apagó. 
Al verificar la fuente de poder en su parte primaria se notó rápidamente que el fusible estaba fundido así que sin duda alguna había un cortocircuito en la fuente. Tras verificar los diferentes componentes en el circuito primario, se encontraron el C4460 transistor principal switching de fuente, y el C3807 que controla su base en total cortocircuito. También la resistencia de emisor del transistor switching 0.22 ohmios estaba abierta. Por fortuna tenía un viejo TV aquí en el taller con las mismas refacciones así que no tocó salir a esperar el día para poder salir. Luego de reemplazar los dos transistores y la resistencia, al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, éste encendió normal con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Hyundai Chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: imagen sólo con fondo gris y vestigios de arcoiris.

Observando el síntoma sin duda alguna es una falla en el circuito de salida vertical por lo que al destapar el TV, y observar mencionado circuito, noté que el STV8172 integrado vertical tenía una explosión en su encapsulado por lo que ya se había ubicado el responsable de la falla. El dueño del TV quien es reparador de ventiladores y licuadoras tenía una cantidad de tarjetas de TV guardadas así que me las dio para ubicar el integrado y evitar la compra. Ubicándolo y extrayéndolo de una tarjeta LG con el código LA78040 e instalándolo en su lugar además de cambiar los condensadores electrolíticos que filtran las tensiones +/-13V y V-pump del circuito vertical, procedí a encender el TV el cual mostró  ahora una línea en la mitad de la pantalla. Apagando todo, todavía existía una falla más en el vertical a parte del integrado ya reemplazado así que conectando nuevamente el TV, verifiqué las tensiones de alimentación simétrica +/-13V para el vertical; la tensión negativa en -13V pero al medir la tensión positiva ésta se encontraba en 2 Voltios apenas. Sin pensarlo más, cambié el diodo de rectificación que provee esta tensión y al conectar y encender el circuito, el voltaje ya estaba en 13Voltios. Al ver la imagen, esta abrió pero con una falla más: con efecto cojín. Ya el circuito vertical estaba solucionado pero ahora la nueva falla radicaba en el circuito de salida horizontal específicamente en el circuito EW (Este-Oeste) así que resoldando dicho circuito y encendiendo el TV, la imagen abrió completamente con buena calidad y buen sonido. Reparación Exitosa. Dios les bendiga


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG MC-059A 

Síntoma: no enciende. 

Al conectar el TV, hay un sonido "tic - tic" y el Led de Standby parpadea irregularmente sin responder al encendido. La dueña del TV manifiesta que el TV antes apagarse tenía un retardo largo para encender así que esto se convirtió en una pista importante para conseguir esta falla aleatoria. Al medir las tensiones de fuente, conseguí que la tensión +B variaba entre 85V a 105V como también el voltaje de Standby el cual variaba entre 3V a 4.5V así que debía descartar la fuente de poder o alguna carga conectada a ésta la que causaba la caída de tensiones en el secundario. Aislando el circuito de salida horizontal que es la carga más significativa de la fuente, las tensiones variantes de igual manera continuaron así que ya se descartaba el circuito horozontal. Al analizar lo dicho por el cliente acerca del retardo de encendido en este chasis, tengo como experiencia en esta línea de LG que dicha falla es causada por fugas en el diodo Zener ZD851 6.2V que forma parte del circuito comparador de error constituido por el Optocoplador y el regulador integrado de línea +B: SE110 así que ubicando dicho Diodo Zener y midiéndolo, corroboré mis sospechas, el diodo arrojaba medida en ambas direcciones. Reemplazando el diodo zener por otro que tenía en otra tarjeta de este mismo Chasis, el Led de Standby iluminó sin variación y al medir los voltajes todos estaban totalmente estables: 115Vdc para +B, 5 Vdc para el circuito de Standby y 12Vdc para el resto de circuitos. Conectando el circuito horizontal a la fuente, el TV encendió normalmente mostrado su imagen sin embargo no había sintonía de canales luego de hacer una autoprogramación sólo lluvia. Al comprobar la existencia de los voltajes para el Tuner, 33V y 5 voltios ya sólo restó cambiar el sintonizador y al hacer nuevamente la autoprogramación, los canales aparecieron pero la imagen tenía una falla más, y era que había un efecto "cometa", esto es los colores rojos especialmente estaban chorreados y un exceso de brillo . Cambiando el condensador de 10uF 250V que filtra la tensión de 180V para el amplificador de video, la mencionada falla desapareció quedando el TV funcionando perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reparación Exitosa. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply SYTV2109 

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al destapar el TV y conectarlo, noté a través del tubo de la pantalla que el circuito horizontal oscilaba pero se apagaba y se encendía de manera repetitiva indefinidamente. Notando  que habían tres condensadores electrolíticos hinchados que corresponden a los voltajes +/-13V para el circuito de salida vertical y para la tensión de 24V para el transformador driver horizontal que luego de ser cambiados la falla continuó así que verificando la tarjeta en sus soldaduras, noté que una resistencia de bajo valor estaba totalmente suelta en sus soldaduras. Esta resistencia es la que lleva la tensión de 14Vdc para las subfuentes que luego proveerán las tensiones de 5 voltios para el circuito de Standby, 8 voltios para el circuito Croma del jungla y otros voltajes así que se había ubicado la falla de la intermitencia de encendido. Resoldando dicha resistencia y parte de todo el circuito concerniente, la falla desapareció y el TV encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. También se tuvo que reemplazar el PTC que energía la bobina desmagnetizadora de la pantalla ya que se veían manchas de colores arcoirisadas en la parte superior e inferior de la Pantalla. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

moonwalker dijo:


> TV Simply SYTV2109
> 
> Síntoma: No enciende.
> 
> Al destapar el TV y conectarlo, noté a través del tubo de la pantalla que el circuito horizontal oscilaba pero se apagaba y se encendía de manera repetitiva indefinidamente. Notando  que habían tres condensadores electrolíticos hinchados que corresponden a los voltajes +/-13V para el circuito de salida vertical y para la tensión de 24V para el transformador driver horizontal que luego de ser cambiados la falla continuó así que verificando la tarjeta en sus soldaduras, noté que una resistencia de bajo valor estaba totalmente suelta en sus soldaduras. Esta resistencia es la que lleva la tensión de 14Vdc para las subfuentes que luego proveerán las tensiones de 5 voltios para el circuito de Standby, 8 voltios para el circuito Croma del jungla y otros voltajes así que se había ubicado la falla de la intermitencia de encendido. Resoldando dicha resistencia y parte de todo el circuito concerniente, la falla desapareció y el TV encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. También se tuvo que reemplazar el PTC que energía la bobina desmagnetizadora de la pantalla ya que se veían manchas de colores arcoirisadas en la parte superior e inferior de la Pantalla. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


Este último TV cuyo proceso de solución había sido descrito, mostró una falla de intermitencia en el encendido y que fue presentada aquí  [Falla de tv Sony Kv-21fa210 para las opiniones de los colegas. El chasis que corresponde al PH08KX-N35  es idéntico en su diagrama al del circuito con sufijo N22 por lo que me sirvió el diagrama de este último como guía de reparación y solución para esta inusual falla. La solución definitiva de la tediosa falla fue el reemplazo de todos los condensadores  electrolíticos que filtran las tensiones  para el circuito de control o Standby: 3.3Vdc para el microcontrolador y 5Voltios para la memoria EPROM. Los condensadores reemplazados  corresponden al C564, C349, C576 que si bien el TV había mejorado  en un gran porcentaje en cuanto a su retardo, todavía había un pequeño letargo el cual fue solucionado cambiando el C345 1uF 50V que filtra la tensión para el pin 33 (VDDP3.3V) del microcontrolador y que también me confirmó Dosmetros. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: líneas finas horizontales en la parte superior de la pantalla. 

El cliente también manifiesta que hay un cerrado esporádico casi completo de la pantalla pero luego abre rápidamente. Además también mencionan que tanto ella como su esposo se han llevado varias descargas dolorosas al tocar la parte posterior del Chasis. 
Destapando el TV y haciendo una inspección visual noté que los condensadores que filtran las tensiones de alimentación para el circuito de salida vertical estaban bien así que procedí sólo a cambiar el condensador de 100uF 50V que filtra la tensión para el pin V-pump del integrado vertical STV8172 que es el causante mayormente de las líneas horizontales finas que aparecen en la imagen y luego de cambiarlo la falla desapareció pero previamente a esta corrección, verifiqué el terminal de goma chupón de alta tensión de la pantalla el cual estába totalmente podrido así que las descargas que sufrieron los dueños del TV fue debido al escape de alto voltaje causado por la avería del chupón. Cambiándolo y encendiendo el TV todo aparentemente había quedado perfecto pero al colocar una antena y sintonizar los canales de cable, éstos aparecían pero rápidamente se ausentaban por algunos segundos. Dirigiéndome directamente a los puentes metálicos que conectan la alimentación de 33V para el sintonizador, hice una pequeña presión a uno de ellos y se partió fácilmente así que ese puente sulfatado era la causa de la avería de sintonía. Reemplazando ambos puentes metálicos (en estos chasis de la serie PH08 de los transistores chinos es muy común está avería) la falla de ausencia de canales desapareció y al autoprogramar el TV todos los canales fueron sintonizados perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y audio. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG modelo RP-20CB20B

Síntoma: Sin video 

El TV que pertenece a una cliente especial, mi hermana , me dijo que no podía creer que estaba en su casa para reparar su TV y menos en esta época de cuarentena ya que ella asegura que no salgo de mi laboratorio de locos jajaja. Según ella, la última vez que había encendido el TV, no había imagen sólo audio y comprobando ésto, al conectar el TV, y presionar Power, empezó a echar humos el yugo de deflexión que al bajarlo encontré que la bobina horizontal estaba muy quemada en varias secciones así que quedaba desechado. Los yugos que poseía en mi stock lamentablemente no eran compatibles con el de este TV así que compramos uno económico de segunda mano. Colocando el nuevo yugo (no era el mismo), y antes de  encender el TV, reemplacé los diodos que intervienen en el circuito de ABL y AFC por refacciones 1N4148 ya que éstos diodos son la causa de falla de ausencia de luminancia en estos TVs. Al encender, la imagen apareció normal pero algo incompleta en la parte superior y lateral derecha de la pantalla así que tocó hacer un ajuste en el modo de servicio sin embargo las teclas del panel frontal no servían y una de ellas, la tecla de menú es indispensable para ingresar al menú secreto del TV así que me tocó reemplazar todos los microswitches y obtener un control remoto del TV, ingresé al modo de servicio ajustando en los parámetros de Vertical y Horizontal los valores adecuados para que la imagen en la pantalla tuviera sus medidas normales. Logrando ésto, ya sólo hice unos ajustes para colocar a punto los colores, dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, eres un gran maestro, y si encima de vez en cuando pusieras alguna imagen  para los que no tenemos idea poder situarnos un poco, sería estupendo, y muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos... 
Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, eres un gran maestro, y si encima de vez en cuando pusieras alguna imagen  para los que no tenemos idea poder situarnos un poco, sería estupendo, y muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos...
> Saludos


Gracias Rulfo por tus palabras. Había pensado colocar fotos de estas reparaciones pero he tenido problemas con mi teléfono para subir imágenes al foro. En el tema de Heidy Vanesa respecto a problemas de imágenes y en el que Dr Zoidberg y Papirrín me han estado ayudando para solventar el problema anoche estuve experimentando con el servidor OPERA MINI,  gracias a Dios pude como prueba subir unas fotos al foro experimentando asi que puedo decir que es el servidor de Chrome el del problema. Tengo fotos de un último proyecto de un amplificador Darlington (Rulfo, tú estabas en un proyecto en estos días acerca de lo mismo) que no lo había posteado por el mismo problema de no poder subir imágenes al foro pero ya con las pruebas preliminares que hice anoche con el servidor OPERA puedo decir (claro debo corroborar más esto) que estaré próximamente subiendo imágenes tanto a este tema acerca de los tips para la reparación de TV como también en los proyectos de audio que estoy realizando. Gracias Rulfo, gracias a todo el foro por sus palabras que me hacen sentir privilegiado de ser parte de un gran staff de maestros y profesionales de quienes sigo aprendiendo aún mucho.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG MC-059A 

Síntoma: no enciende. (Múltiples fallas)

Al conectar a la red eléctrica el TV ni siquiera enciende el Led rojo de Standby así que destapando el TV, observé el área del primario de la fuente no viendo nada visualmente sospechoso. Conectando el circuito a la red eléctrica, verifiqué el Voltaje en el condensador electrolítico gordo principal del primario de fuente (C803) y el voltimetro me indicó una caída excesiva en dicha tensión la cual se encontraba en apenas 113Vdc. Confirmando la tensión AC de entrada al puente rectificador, ésta se encontraba normal en 110VAC por lo que rectificado debía dar como resultado un voltaje de 155VDC. Así que había encontrado una falla cuyo principal causante sospechoso era el condensador gordo del primario. Desconectando todo y bajando dicho condensador, encontré que tenía un leve abultamiento alrededor de uno de sus pines así que reemplazándolo por otro que tenía en mi estantería, el voltaje subió a 155VDC; concluyendo que el C803 estaba averiado y causaba la caída tensión en el primario de la fuente. Sin embargo, a pesar de  que previamente había aislado el circuito horizontal y de que ya el voltaje principal del primario estaba normalizado, no había rastro de tensión en el secundario de la fuente ni siquiera el voltaje de Standby de 5 voltios. Desconectando todo, verifiqué cada diodo y resistencia que forman parte del circuito primario de la fuente con resultados satisfactorios en las medidas. Ahora ubicándome en el circuito feedback en el que hice una revisión minuciosa de cada resistencia encontré que la resistencia R842 20K se encontraba abierta que luego de reemplazarla y conectar el TV a la red eléctrica los voltajes secundarios aparecieron 110VDC para +B, 5 voltios para el circuito de control. 

Ya teniendo la fuente funcionando y antes de conectarla al flyback, procedí a verificar el circuito horizontal encontrándome con un difunto más: el transistor de salida horizontal en corto circuito. reemplazando dicho transistor y verificando con mi capacimetro los condensadores de sintonía y corrección del circuito horizontal encontrando todo bien, procedí a conectar la fuente de alimentación al circuito pero el TV aún seguía muerto. Verificando los voltajes todos se  encontraban presente y normales pero el jungla no entregaba el pulso de oscilación horizontal aún cuando trataba de encenderlo por medio del teclado de panel frontal ni por control remoto, el TV se mantenía en Standby. Concluí que había un retardo de encendido aleatorio y esperé hasta que el TV encendiera por si sólo hasta que noté que el Led de Standby se apagó (esto indica que el TV entra en funcionamiento) sin embargo el flyback no arrancaba, es decir el jungla no estaba suministrando el pulso de oscilación de 15KHz al circuito horizontal aun cuando el microcontrolador daba la orden de Power al pin de control del integrado Regulador de tensión IC804 78R09 al que luego verificando su salida me di cuenta que no estaba suministrando los 9 Voltios o tensión HVcc para el integrado jungla por lo que era la causa de la ausencia de oscilación horizontal desde dicho integrado. Desconectando todo y haciendo una prueba de continuidad entre GND y Hvcc, encontré un cortocircuito que luego de una paciente revisión encontré como responsable al diodo D405 tipo 1N4148 (conectado entre Hvcc y el circuito AFC) el cual estaba en corto. Reemplazando dicho diodo ahora nuevamente procedí a encender el TV que luego de estar presente todos los voltajes, presentó el retardo de encendido: no respondía ni al teclado frontal ni al control remoto. Una falla más así que ya siendo algo tarde lo dejé todo para iniciar la batalla para el día siguiente.

En TV LG especialmente el chasis MC059A y MC059C la falla del retardo de encendido se da por fugas en dos componentes clave para el encendido del TV: el cristal X1 y el diodo zener de 9.1V ZD851. Reemplazando el primero, la falla continuaba así que sin duda alguna era el diodo zener que luego de reemplazarlo el TV encendió rápidamente en varios lapsos largos de tiempo que coloqué como prueba. El TV quedó con buena imagen y sonido. Reparación Exitosa .


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo Chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: Audio retardado.

Al encender el TV, este enciende con imagen normal pero el audio viene luego de varios minutos. El audio también es intermitente luego de unos minutos de estar presente. Al destapar el TV y echando un vistazo a los distintos circuitos, encontré el C564 condensador electrolítico de 1000uF 25V completamente hinchado. Este condensador es el que filtra la tensión de 14Vdc para las diferentes subfuentes que proveen los voltajes de 5V para el Eeprom, 3.3V para el microcontrolador, 8V para el croma y oscilación del jungla así que el condensador es determinante aún en el procesador de audio interno del microjungla el cual suministra lógicamente la señal de audio para el amplificador de audio. Tras reemplazar el C564 y encender el TV, el sonido llegó perfectamente y luego de mantenerlo bajo prueba con intervalos de encendido y apagado, sé comprobó el buen funcionamiento del audio. Reparación exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis K15A

Síntoma: imagen con excesivo brillo y líneas de retorno. 

Si bien la imagen se veía nítida, el excesivo brillo y las líneas de retorno eran muy evidentes. Además al colocar el OSD del menú, éste titilaba rápidamente con contornos distorsionados en las letras y numeraciones. Verificando que todos los voltajes de fuente y además de comprobar la correcta tensión de 180V en el amplificador de video, reemplacé de Igual manera el condensador C412 22uF/250V que filtra dicho voltaje además de hacer un retoque en el potenciómetro de screen para minimizar la luminancia de la pantalla, el excesivo brillo y las líneas de retorno desaparecieron. Además al comprobar el OSD en la pantalla, ya éste no titilaba, y estaba completamente fijo sin ninguna variación con letras y numeraciones bien definidos. Haciendo unos ajustes de color y contraste en el menú, el TV quedó de 10 con hermosa imagen y perfecto sonido. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LCD Samsung LN22A450C1

Síntoma: retardo de encendido. 

Luego de apagar el TV, y tratar de prenderlo, este ya no enciende ni desde el panel frontal ni con control remoto sino que permanece en Standby. Se debe esperar El TV encienda luego de transcurridos 15 minutos o más. Lo primero que pude imaginar era que el problema radicaba en la fuente de poder, específicamente en los condensadores electrolíticos que filtran las diferentes tensiones para los circuitos de la main board sin embargo al destapar y echar un vistazo en la fuente, todos los electrolíticos se encontraban físicamente bien y conectando el TV y verificando el voltaje de salida de la fuente hacia la Main, este estaba en 12Vdc que es lo que indica el PCB.

Al saber que es el único voltaje que sale de la fuente de poder a la Main board, era lógico que la tensión 3.3V (tensión Standby) para el microcontrolador o microprocesador y EPROM se obtenía de diferentes subfuentes reguladas contenidas en la Main board así que la falla provenía era precisamente de esa sección y particularmente en ese voltaje ya que éste variaba entre 3.1V y 3.3V así que esto fue determinante para tener un diagnóstico de la causa de la falla. En este modelo el microprocesador encargado de ejecutar las funciones de encendido y activación de la fuente esclava para el Backlight, se encuentra protegido bajo una coraza metálica donde también se encuentran otros  componentes tales como cinco condensadores  electrolíticos SMD que son los que filtran las tensiones de 3.3V y otras tensiones reguladas más bajas. Dichos condensadores son los causantes del retardo que luego de ser cambiados, el TV encendió rápidamente. Al someter el TV bajos varias pruebas de conexión y desconexión durante varias horas y de un día a otro, el TV encendió rápidamente sin ningún tipo de retardo con buena imagen y sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación y 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

Ph08kx-N22 

Síntoma: No enciende..

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led rojo de Standby pasa a verde indicando que el TV enciende pero nuevamente vuelve a Standby rápidamente luego de un par de segundos. Tras destapar el TV y verificar el tubo o cañón, éste enciendía los cátodos o filamentos luego de conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, indicándome esto que había oscilación  horizontal al menos por unos instantes.

Midiendo los voltajes de la fuente encontré 110Vdc y 5Vdc para +B y voltaje Standby respectivamente por lo que concluía que la fuente estaba bien sin embargo al medir el voltaje de 8Vdc que activa al  integrado jungla en su sección de croma-audio y oscilación horizontal, éste se encontraba en 4Vdc por lo que había conseguido la causa de la falla de encendido del TV.  Bajo tal circunstancia, en la disminución del voltaje de 8Vdc que es esencial para la alimentación de circuito de oscilación del jungla , pude concluir la activación de una protección por Vneck (monitor de circuito de salida vertical) así que reemplazando el integrado vertical  LA78041 por un STV8172 que tenía en mi caja,  por fin el TV encendió perfectamente mostrando imagen y sonido corroborando que el problema radicaba en el mencionado integrado vertical. 

Sin embargo en la imagen había una falla más y es que se veían rayas negras horizontales de distintos grosores moviéndose. En varios TVs chinos específicamente del chasis de Main board PH08KX-N22, se debe agregar un condensador de 220nanos 100V en paralelo a la bobina de la sección vertical del yugo de deflexión ya que algunos chasis lo agregan si es necesario o no  en los pads C458 (tal vez la inclusión o no de este condensador se deba al nuevo integrado vertical si es de diferente código al que tenía originalmente.) Luego de colocar el condensador y encender nuevamente, el TV quedó de diez con muy buena imagen y sonido. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: Pantalla cerrada horizontalmente.

Como fue descrito en el síntoma, la imagen está casi totalmente cerrada sin embargo puede notarse que los contornos de la imagen cerrada son totalmente deformes por lo que ya constituye un problema grave en la sección del circuito de salida vertical. Al destapar el TV y verificar el integrado vertical LA78040 y su voltaje de alimentación los cuales estaban correctos, procedí a desmontar el yugo de deflexión y al medir su bobina vertical, ésta arrojaba una impedancia de 24 ohmios lo cual indica que dicha bobina tiene espiras abiertas internamente. La impedancia correcta de esta bobina vertical debe estar entre 10 y 12 ohmios. Analizando el yugo a ver si encontraba la espira rota, sólo concluí que se debía reemplazar definitivamente el yugo de deflexión así que mirando en mi estantería y no poseyendo uno igual, seleccioné uno que pertenecía a un TV Samsung de pantalla flat (creo que era del chasis KS9) que luego de colocarlo como reemplazo y encender el TV la imagen abrió casi perfectamente con buena imagen. Sólo había que hacer un pequeño ajuste de altura en el modo de servicio pero no tenía un control remoto a mano para hacerlo sin embargo la imagen se ve casi perfecta en sus dimensiones. Reparación Exitosa. Dios les bendiga colegas


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis K15A

Síntoma: No enciende.

La voz de una dulce niña irrumpió en mi Whatsapp en un mensaje de audio con el que me explicaba lo que había acontecido con su TV y que ya sus padres lo llevaban a mi taller para que pudiera salvarselo. En sus palabras describía el síntoma de su TV el cual había emanado un espeso humo por todas sus aberturas y fuerte olor a quemado y posteriormente el apagado permanente.

Tras destapar el TV, eché un vistazo a todos los condensadores electrolíticos de la fuente de poder por si alguno ellos había explotado  pero viendo que todos se veían físicamente bien, coloqué mi atención en el más opcionado sospechoso: el flyback el cual tras inspeccionarlo encontré que tenía una abertura fina en todo su cuerpo y con especie de líquido viscoso saliendo de dicha abertura. Sin duda alguna, el humo del que mencionaba la nena, provenía de una explosión que había ocurrido dentro del flyback. Quitando dicho transformador, se verificaron la tensión de +B la cual arrojó un valor de 125Vdc lo cual constituye un voltaje correcto para este chasis. Comprando un flyback nuevo y luego de colocarlo, el TV encendió perfectamente sólo haciendo los ajustes correspondientes de Screen y Focus en las correspondientes perillas del flyback obteniendo una calidad alta de imagen y buen sonido por lo que di como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

Sp-T1463 Silver Point Japan 

Síntomas: No enciende. 

Al conectar a la red eléctrica, el TV enciende el Led de Standby pero éste titila Lentamente. Destapando el TV y observando los circuitos, todo se veía aparentemente bien pero al verificar los voltajes de la fuente, todos oscilaban por ejemplo el +B entre 0V y 12V mientras el voltaje de Standby entre 2V y 4V. Desconectando todo, empecé a verificar desde el primario de la fuente cada una de las resistencias y diodos hasta que obtuve del lado del secundario de la misma, una resistencia abierta con nomenclatura de PCB R539 de 51K que es la toma la muestra de la tensión +B para llevarla al circuito comparador de error y feeback del Optocoplador. Tomando dos resistencias, una de 39K y otra de 12K    y conectándolas en serie, obtuve un valor aproximado de 51K. Estas resistencias que toman la muestra del voltaje +B para los circuitos ya sea de OCP o comparador de error deben ser precisos en sus valores óhmicos ya que son críticos para ajustar de manera correcta los voltajes secundarios de la fuente. Tras hacer el reemplazo de dicha resistencia abierta, y conectar el TV, ya el Led de Standby era totalmente estable y al darle Power al TV, este encendió con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis
K16A modelo CL29M40MQ

Síntoma:corto estrepitoso al encender. 

La dueña del TV manifiesta que cada vez que encendía el TV luego de algunas horas, se escuchaban fuertes "explosiones" internas de manera que ella y sus hijas se asustaban mucho  (recordé cuando un primo mío mostrándome una falla parecida de un monitor empezó a correr buscado la puerta del cuarto por el susto que le provocó el ruido fuerte del escape interno  del alto voltaje jajajajaja), y el sonido estrepitoso dejaba de escucharse luego de aproximadamente unos segundos. Al destapar el TV, y remover y observar la goma chupón del terminal de Flyback de alta tensión, éste se encontraba con algunas mínimas fisuras en su parte interna por tanto el alto Voltaje se escapaba por allí provocando cortos molestos así que tomando silicona de alta temperatura apliqué suficiente sobre la goma y colocando el terminal en su lugar esperé más de una hora para garantizar un buen sellado. Al esperar un tiempo prudencial, procedí a encender el TV el cual arrancó sin ningún problema sin escape de alta tensión dando como  finiquitada la reparación. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

Tv LG chasis NC-5 AA 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar, el Led de Standby enciende pero al dar Power el TV arranca  (podía sentirse la sensación que produce la pantalla en la piel cuando enciende) pero no hay video ni audio. 

Al destapar el TV noté que el Condensador gordo de fuente C801 220uF 400V estaba muy hinchado en su parte superior sin embargo verificando los voltajes del secundario concluí que la fuente de poder estaba funcionando sin embargo al dar la orden de encendido noté que el voltaje de +B caía y por tanto no se producía la activación del circuito horizontal. Sin pensarlo más bajé el condensador gordo de fuente primaria y pude observar que su pin positivo estaba ligeramente hinchado y con aceite saliendo de allí. Reemplazando el condensador, y tras darle Power al TV,  se pudo alcanzar la oscilación horizontal pero rápidamente decayó y al mismo tiempo observando que el D401 Diodo rectificador fast recovery emitía ligero humo asi que desconectando todo  verifiqué el diodo y encontré que estaba  en corto. Este diodo rectifica la corriente para la tensión +B del flyback. Cambiándolo por un Diodo fast de 3A, le di Power nuevamente al TV  y listo! El TV encendió perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido sin embargo en menos de un minuto nuevamente se apagó y observando el circuito noté que la resistencia FR315 2 ohmios 2W que toma la tensión del pin 24V del flyback echaba un ligero humo asi que apagando todo y siguiendo la pista de esta resistencia, ésta se conectaba al diodo D303 el cual estaba en corto. Este diodo rectifica la corriente para los 24Vdc del circuito vertical. Al comprobar dicho Diodo D303 también comprobé que se había puesto en corto así que reemplazándolo y darle Power  nuevamente el TV encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Tras dejarlo por varias horas bajo funcionamiento, se dio como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo Chasis NM2968A

Síntoma: No enciende.

El dueño del TV manifestó que luego de una subida fortuita en la tensión de red domiciliaria, se escuchó una explosión dentro del TV apagándose de inmediato. 

Al destapar el TV los condensadores electrolíticos  principales C507 C507A (220uF/200V) en el área del primario de la fuente, estaban totalmente reventados. Además la resistencia R502 de 3 ohmios 7W que lleva la tensión AC para una de las entradas AC del puente rectificador, estaba totalmente partida. Afortunadamente el transistor conmutador de fuente primaria C4460 y su transistor driver estaban en buenas condiciones. Dirigiéndome para el estante de los componentes reciclados , de una fuente ATX para computadora obtuve los condensadores electrolíticos exactamente iguales mientras la resistencia de alta potencia la recuperé de una tarjeta de TV LG. Reemplazando todos los mencionados componentes, el TV encendió perfectamente con su imagen y buen sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Chasis SC-023A


Síntoma: Pantalla cerrada horizontalmente.

Al conectar el TV darle Power, éste enciende normal, pero la imagen está cerrada horizontalmente por lo que dice el cliente que le da un golpecito mágico a los lados del contenedor y la imagen abre normalmente pero de manera esporádica la falla nuevamente se presenta. Al destapar y verificar las soldaduras en el integrado de salida vertical LA78040, varios de sus pines se encontraban sueltos del circuito no tan visiblemente.   Resoldando los pines del integrado vertical, y resto de los puntos de dicho circuito, también opté por reemplazar los diodos de polarización de los circuitos de ABL y AFC por si acaso también el brillo de imagen se ausentaba ya que noté los diodos algo ajados y sulfatados. Al encender el TV, la falla por cerrado horizontal de imagen desapareció y luego de unas horas de estar en funcionamiento di como finiquitada la reparación. Imagen y sonido perfectos; reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9C 

Síntoma: Imagen o video intermitente.

La dueña del TV me llama para decirme que su aparato al conectarlo y encenderlo la imagen parpadea hasta que pasan algunos segundos sin embargo también dice que en esas instancias que la imagen parpadea, se pueden escuchar duros choques o explosiones como con un sonido como si se estuviera fritando huevos  y que al mismo tiempo los chicos encendían el TV y se alejaban del mismo corriendo hasta que la turbulencia interna se apaciguara jajaja.  Así que me fui preparado con un terminal y con un chupón de goma para reparar el escape de alto Voltaje que ocasionaba el molestoso ruido y la imagen intermitente. Al destapar el TV efectivamente la goma chupón estaba corrida de su lugar pero se encontraba en buenas condiciones como también el terminal del cable de alta tensión del Flyback así que limpiando y colocando silicona de alta temperatura, coloqué y sellé el terminal y la goma en su lugar y esperando el tiempo prudencial, encendí y el TV arrancó perfectamente sin ningún tipo de escape y buena imagen y sonido. Reparación Exitosa 100%


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sintomas: imagen con muy poco brillo.

No recuerdo la marca y menos el modelo.

Hace años, mas de 25 años, cuando reparaba en domicilio junto a un compañero, acudimos a un aviso por falta de brillo en la imagen. 
La clienta nos recibió muy amable y nos explicó que desde unos días acá el televisor no se veía bien, no se veía claro. La clienta, como la mayoría, nos dejó solos y se fué a sus quehaceres. El compañero, que tenía mas experiencia, se quedó mirando y a gritos llamó a la clienta. Cuando la señora volvió él la pidió un paño y alcohol, esta muy servicial nos lo facilitó y volvió a desaparecer. 
Con el paño empapado de alcohol comenzó a frotar la pantalla por la zona superior con el tv encendido y los dos empezamos a sonreirnos. 
Me miró, después limpió la mitad superior de la pantalla y volvió a llamar a la clienta que venía por el pasillo preguntando "¿ya está?".... Al llegar se quedó mirando y preguntó "¿no me digáis que era eso..?" La mitad superior de la imagen se veía perfecta y la mitad inferior apenas se podía distinguir detrás de una capa de roña acumulada de años.    A la señora se le subieron los colores y nos dijo "pensaréis que soy una guarra  ". . . "noo.. señora nosotros no pensamos nada. . . . .  y sabemos que a la mayoría de la gente le da miedo limpiar el televisor por si se avería o les da calambre.. "  
Ni que decir tiene que le limpiamos la pantalla completa, le cobramos sólo el desplazamientos y la clienta quedó satifecha.
Ni que decir tiene que no podíamos parar de reir cuando bajábamos la escalera. 

Esto es mas una anecdota con toque de humor... pero pasa muy a menudo, porque a la mayoría de los mortales les da mucho respeto la electricidad y no se atreven a limpiar el televisor, ni aún estando apagado.
Así que nunca está de más un trapito y un botecito de alcohol en el maletín de la herramienta.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Chasis PH08KX-N22 

Síntoma: Cerrado horizontal de la pantalla y apagado permanente. 

Al llegar el TV a mi estante, lo conecté para verificar los síntomas algo confusos que describía el dueño. Tras darle Power, el TV encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y sonido y esperando hasta casi cuatro horas de encendido con buen funcionamiento sin mostrar ningún síntoma decidí dejárselo a mi vieja para que viera las noticias en él mientras yo salía a domicilio  a ver otro TV pero al regresar, mi vieja me comentó que el TV se había apagado completamente.  Por más que accionaba el switch principal del TV, éste estaba completamente muerto sin ni siquiera encender el Led rojo de Standby así que supuse que era un problema en la fuente de poder sin embargo al verificar las diferentes tensiones en el primario de la fuente, encontré voltaje normal de 155Vdc en el condensador gordo principal del primario por lo que que quedaba descartado cualquier interrupción desde el circuito de entrada AC de línea y la rectificación del puente de diodos principal. Al medir los voltajes del secundario de la fuente, todas las tensiones eran nulas aún en el voltaje eterno de Standby o de control de 5V en el integrado memoria EPROM por lo que podía deducir que el problema radicaba en la fuente de poder pero descubriendo la existencia de la única tensión en el secundario de 10Vdc para el amplificador de audio me hacía cambiar el diagnóstico respecto a una posible avería en la fuente de alimentación así que desconectando todo empecé a verificar los componentes asociados como resistencias y diodos del circuito primario PWM del integrado STRW no consiguiendo ninguna avería así que quedaba descartada al 100% la fuente de poder (aislada de su carga más significativa: el circuito horizontal) tal como lo indicaba la presencia de los únicos 10Vdc de secundario para el amplificador de audio.

Desconectando todo entonces me concentré en el circuito de retroalimentación o comparador de error en el que luego de verificar todas las resistencias asociadas y los diodos Zeners que actúan allí, todo se encontró perfecto así que ya quedaba como sospechoso el PC817 Optocoplador y corazón del circuito feedback de la fuente. Reemplazando el Optocoplador, al fin apareció un rastro de tensión en el secundario de la fuente por lo que se corroboraba que la avería se encontraba en el Optocoplador pero ahora había con un problema más y es que el voltaje de +B se encontraba sobre excedido de nivel, es decir en 150Vdc cuando lo normal para este chasis esta tensión debe estar en 110Vdc. Al desconectar pude notar que el Condensador de 160Vdc 100uF que filtra la tensión +B, quedaba con la carga casi intacta (lo normal es que un sobre voltaje en +B se descargue rápidamente a 0V por activación del circuito OCP de protección) así que esto me indicaba que el circuito de retroalimentación aún tenía una avería más aparte del Optocoplador que se había reemplazado. Verificando nuevamente resistencia tras resistencia del dicho circuito de retroalimentación, no había rastro de alguna resistencia abierta o desvalorizada que causara este sobre voltaje en +B así ya algo exhausto y por la llegada de la noche dejé el análisis para el siguiente día. 

Muy temprano, y tomando un buen café  retomé nuevamente la Reparación del TV y con una mente más fresca, empecé analizar las pistas del circuito feedback y al fin encontré la causa del sobre voltaje en +B y era que no había continuidad desde el punto +B hasta la entrada del circuito de retroalimentación por lo que la fuente estaba sin ningún tipo de control en los voltajes de secundarios. Siguiendo la pista y ver la interrupción que causaba la ausencia de comunicación entre +B y el circuito del Optocoplador, encontré un puente muy poco perceptible que estaba suelto de las soldaduras no permitiendo el paso del voltaje +B hacia las resistencias de muestras de entradas del circuito de retroalimentación así que resoldando el puente con muchas ganas jajaja y encendiendo el circuito, al fin la falla desapareció: Tensiones en 115Vdc para +B, 5V para Standby y el resto de voltajes totalmente correctos, el TV arrancó perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y audio pero luego de unos minutos de estar en operación, la imagen se cerró horizontalmente en un 70% y verificando  los +/-13V para el circuito vertical los cuales estaban presentes y también comprobando el buen estado de los condensadores electrolíticos que filtran estas tensiones para el circuito vertical, encontré que el LA78040 integrado vertical estaba generando más calor de lo normal (esto es algo muy usual en TVs chinos de estos chasis) o más bien pudiera concluir que el disipador original que estos TVs chinos traen para disipar el calor del LA78040 están calculados al límite así que colocando un ventilador, la falla del cerrado desapareció y la imagen ya era completa indicándome ésto que el problema radicaba por sobre temperatura en el circuito vertical. Buscando un disipador extra en mi estantería y atornillándolo firmemente con grasa térmica, la idea es aumentar la sección del disipador original y así el integrado vertical disipe mucho mejor el calor que genera. Luego de casi once horas de operación contínua, la imagen quedó perfecta y completa dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV que me resultó algo tedioso. Reparación 100% Exitosa. Disculpen colegas el periódico que redacté para el procedimiento de reparación de este TV  sólo que quede para la posteridad la solución de estas fallas muy tediosas y que merecen ser registradas como ayudas para cualquier reparador. Coloco fotos del disipador adicional que agregué y su instalación. Dios les bendiga muchachos.


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sintomas: imagen con muy poco brillo.
> 
> No recuerdo la marca y menos el modelo.
> 
> Hace años, mas de 25 años, cuando reparaba en domicilio junto a un compañero, acudimos a un aviso por falta de brillo en la imagen.
> La clienta nos recibió muy amable y nos explicó que desde unos días acá el televisor no se veía bien, no se veía claro. La clienta, como la mayoría, nos dejó solos y se fué a sus quehaceres. El compañero, que tenía mas experiencia, se quedó mirando y a gritos llamó a la clienta. Cuando la señora volvió él la pidió un paño y alcohol, esta muy servicial nos lo facilitó y volvió a desaparecer.
> Con el paño empapado de alcohol comenzó a frotar la pantalla por la zona superior con el tv encendido y los dos empezamos a sonreirnos.
> Me miró, después limpió la mitad superior de la pantalla y volvió a llamar a la clienta que venía por el pasillo preguntando "¿ya está?".... Al llegar se quedó mirando y preguntó "¿no me digáis que era eso..?" La mitad superior de la imagen se veía perfecta y la mitad inferior apenas se podía distinguir detrás de una capa de roña acumulada de años.    A la señora se le subieron los colores y nos dijo "pensaréis que soy una guarra  ". . . "noo.. señora nosotros no pensamos nada. . . . .  y sabemos que a la mayoría de la gente le da miedo limpiar el televisor por si se avería o les da calambre.. "
> Ni que decir tiene que le limpiamos la pantalla completa, le cobramos sólo el desplazamientos y la clienta quedó satifecha.
> Ni que decir tiene que no podíamos parar de reir cuando bajábamos la escalera.
> 
> Esto es mas una anecdota con toque de humor... pero pasa muy a menudo, porque a la mayoría de los mortales les da mucho respeto la electricidad y no se atreven a limpiar el televisor, ni aún estando apagado.
> Así que nunca está de más un trapito y un botecito de alcohol en el maletín de la herramienta.


Hola Pincha, muy bonita y divertida anécdota jajaajaj. Son las cosas a veces que ocurren en nuestras visitas cuando vamos a reparar algún aparato electrónico. En veces no es nada sino por mala manipulación del mismo usuario o algún factor externo ajeno al aparato. Una vez una cliente me llamó desesperada porque un equipo de sonido sólo emitía en medio de la música un terrible ruido molesto. Al llegar a la casa, efectivamente era un "Hum" en medio de la música sonante pero analizando todo, noté que ella sólo usaba el equipo de sonido por la entrada AUX y su celular como fuente de señal y preguntándole si había probado las otras opciones Radio, USB o CD, me contestó que no. Al colocar la función FM, el ruido "humm" no existía, el audio era totalmente perfecto así que el problema radicaba en el cable de audio 2x1 que colocaba para conectar su Celular con el equipo de sonido jajajaja. Son cosas así parecidas de los clientes


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Así es, hace años cuando los televisores tenían sensores para cambiar de canal también eran avería típica.
Los sensores se componían de dos contactos aislados por unos milímetros y sustituían al típico conmutador mecánico.
Era muy normal que avisaran porque no cambiaba de canal y al llegar te encontrabas al hijo con el muslo de pollo frito en la mano, tratando de cambiar de canal sin conseguirlo.   
Trapito, alcohol, bronca del padre, desplazamiento y hasta la próxima..
También eran sensores "captadores" de estática que producían averías en los circuitos.

Así mismo cuando los televisores fueron modernizándose y empleando microprocesadores en las presintonias y controles de imagen, también se daba el caso de que a causa de la estática producida por las alfombras, se destruían los citados micros MOSFET demasiado sensibles y sin protección.

Son tonterías que a veces te vuelven majara y te hacen perder días si no lo habías visto antes.

Una muestra de aquellas botoneras que tanto trabajo nos dieron en su día a los técnicos.

En este caso es un micro mas "robusto" aunque fallaba igual.
El mismo pero terminado en 4 (M494..) si daba mucho la lata, incluso al soldarlo si no tenias precaución o pulsera con toma de tierra.


Aprovechando la foto anterior muestro el circuito de los 33V de sintonía comentado en mas de un post.


La resistencia de gran vatage que suele abrirse y es fácil ver la fisura cuando fallan.
Y justo encima el "zener" TAA550 de 33V con formato similar a un transistor metálico.

Este si fue un periódico 
Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Así es, hace años cuando los televisores tenían sensores para cambiar de canal también eran avería típica.
> Los sensores se componían de dos contactos aislados por unos milímetros y sustituían al típico conmutador mecánico.
> Era muy normal que avisaran porque no cambiaba de canal y al llegar te encontrabas al hijo con el muslo de pollo frito en la mano, tratando de cambiar de canal sin conseguirlo.
> Trapito, alcohol, bronca del padre, desplazamiento y hasta la próxima..
> También eran sensores "captadores" de estática que producían averías en los circuitos.
> 
> Así mismo cuando los televisores fueron modernizándose y empleando microprocesadores en las presintonias y controles de imagen, también se daba el caso de que a causa de la estática producida por las alfombras, se destruían los citados micros MOSFET demasiado sensibles y sin protección.
> 
> Son tonterías que a veces te vuelven majara y te hacen perder días si no lo habías visto antes.
> 
> Una muestra de aquellas botoneras que tanto trabajo nos dieron en su día a los técnicos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 192947
> En este caso es un micro mas "robusto" aunque fallaba igual.
> El mismo pero terminado en 4 (M494..) si daba mucho la lata, incluso al soldarlo si no tenias precaución o pulsera con toma de tierra.
> 
> 
> Aprovechando la foto anterior muestro el circuito de los 33V de sintonía comentado en mas de un post.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 192948
> La resistencia de gran vatage que suele abrirse y es fácil ver la fisura cuando fallan.
> Y justo encima el "zener" TAA550 de 33V con formato similar a un transistor metálico.
> 
> Este si fue un periódico
> Saludos.


Excelente Pincha válvulas. Me deleité viendo los circuitos que mostraste en las fotos que adjuntaste. Los métodos en los circuitos para conseguir las funciones de sintonía, es como viajar en el tiempo. Agradable el diodo Zener con ese encapsulado peculiar semejante a un TO-5 jajajajaj. Me quedó en la mente lo de la alfombra vs los MOSFETs . Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis CW81B 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar a la red eléctrica, el Led de Standby enciende normal pero al presionar Power, el TV intenta arrancar pero rápidamente retorna a Standby. La dueña del TV indica que la imagen se redujo horizontalmente en la parte inferior como en un 30%. Destapando el TV, rápidamente vi que el Condensador C311 (2200uF 25V) de acople de salida del integrado vertical LA78040 para el yugo de deflexión, se encontraba muy  hinchado así que indubitablemente era la causa del apagado del TV ya que en este caso se activababa la Protección Vneck que monitorea el pulso de salida vertical el cual al no tener la amplitud correcta, el circuito de protección coloca en estado bajo el pin Abnormal del microjungla cancelándose la oscilación horizontal en mencionado integrado. Al cambiar el condensador, y darle Power, el TV encendió correctamente mostrando imagen y audio sin embargo en la imagen podían observarse algunas líneas en la parte superior así que cambiando también el C307 (100uF 50V) que filtra la tensión para el pin V-pump del integrado vertical, las líneas desaparecieron obteniéndose muy buena imagen y perfecto sonido. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led de Standby enciende y al presionar power desde el control remoto, el Led Standby pasa de rojo a verde indicando que el circuito de control efectivamente está en funcionamiento sin embargo no hay oscilación horizontal. Con La inspección visual descubrí un puente metálico totalmente sulfatado y este es el que lleva la tensión de 24Vdc para la bobina primaria del transformador driver horizontal por lo que quedaba sin tensión de alimentación quedando anulado el circuito de salida horizontal. Al reemplazar el puente metálico, el TV encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y Audio, sólo reemplazando los microswitches de funciones dando como solucionado la falla de encendido. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## rulfo

¿Por qué se producen esas sulfataciones? 
¿Por la misma humedad en el ambiente?
Gracias


----------



## moonwalker

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Por qué se producen esas sulfataciones?
> ¿Por la misma humedad en el ambiente?
> Gracias


Son muchos los factores que intervienen en la sulfatación de las resistencias, condensadores y puentes metálicos. Por ejemplo aquí en el ambiente de Barranquilla, algunos sostienen que por estar cercana a la playa, hay mucho salitre en el ambiente y es uno de los agentes que corroen a los circuitos internos de los electrodomésticos en este caso los TV   . Pero ciertamente hay muchos factores.


----------



## Gerson strauss

moonwalker dijo:


> Son muchos los factores que intervienen en la sulfatación de las resistencias, condensadores y puentes metálicos. Por ejemplo aquí en el ambiente de Barranquilla, algunos sostienen que por estar cercana a la playa, hay mucho salitre en el ambiente y es uno de los agentes que corroen a los circuitos internos de los electrodomésticos en este caso los TV   . Pero ciertamente hay muchos factores.


Este es uno de los factores.


----------



## moonwalker

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Este es uno de los factores.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193238


Gerson Strauss, perfecto y gracias por mencionar uno de esos factores pero acabas de hacer que mi estómago .


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG MC-059A 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

En estos TVs LG un sonido como el de un Tic Tic al conectarlo a la red eléctrica indica un corto en el circuito de salida horizontal así que destapando el TV y verificando el transistor horizontal, éste se encontraba en corto total. Verificando la fuente de poder específicamente la tensión +B, se encontraba en 112Vdc el cual es el nivel correcto para este chasis. Descartando la fuente de poder de cualquier daño, también se verificaron los condensadores de alto voltaje, el de sintonía y el de corrección de deflexión horizontal y sus capacitancias eran correctas. Ya teniendo estas pruebas coloqué el nuevo transistor horizontal y al conectar el TV y darle Power, este encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido. Sólo haciendo el cambio de algunos microswitches de función y algunos diodos para el circuito de ABL, di como finiquitada la reparación del TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSCB 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led de Standby ni siquiera enciende así que destapando el TV comprobé que la fuente estaba en cortocircuito debido a que el transistor de salida horizontal estaba totalmente en corto. Removiendo el transistor y verificando la tensión +B la encontré en 122Vdc lo cual es valor normal para este chasis. 
Extrayendo un transistor de una tarjeta que tengo para reciclaje, lo coloqué y tras dar Power el TV encendió correctamente mostrando nítida imágen y sonido sin embargo había una falla en la imagen y era que se veía ligeramente reducida en los laterales y ancha en las cuatro esquinas (Efecto cojín). Verificando directamente el circuito EW o Este oeste de corrección del circuito horizontal encontré el condensador C499 47nanos 63V de poliéster con una fisura en su cuerpo. Al Reemplazar el condensador, la falla del efecto cojín desapareció y la imagen recuperó sus dimensiones normales dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo Chasis CN-001G 

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, enciende el Led de Standby pero al presionar Power, el Led se apaga pero el TV sigue muerto sin vestigio de vida. Al presionar Power nuevamente no hay retorno al modo Standby de modo que se debe desconectar el TV completamente de la red y volverlo a enchufar para obtener el modo Standby en cuyo modo, los voltajes de fuente se encuentran presente: 5Vdc para el circuito de control, 45Vdc para el circuito de sintonía de canales, 126Vdc para +B pero al presionar Power todos los voltajes mencionados se desaparecieron quedando en 0 voltios por lo que estamos en presencia de la activación del circuito de protección. Rápidamente desconectando o aislando el circuito horizontal de la fuente de poder, procedí a conectar y estando en modo Standby presioné Power y el voltaje inicial de Standby de 126Vdc de +B subió a 133Vdc (lo normal para este chasis) quedando todos los voltajes fijos. Sin duda alguna la falla radicaba en el circuito de salida horizontal así que verificando el transistor Horizontal y los condensadores de sintonía y corrección de alto voltaje encontré que estaba en buen estado así que ya sólo tenía a dos sospechosos: el yugo de deflexión y el flyback. Por un momento quise bajar el Yugo como primera intuición de sospecha y verificar su bobina horizontal interno pero preferí decantarme primero por el flyback el cual bajándolo y reemplazándolo por otro en buenas condiciones, tras conectar todo, la falla continuó . Asi que ya el responsable directo era el yugo de deflexión que por tanta confianza (admito que tenía algo de flojera ) no quise descartar primero. Al bajar el Yugo de deflexión, y verificar la bobina interna horizontal, Eureka! Encontré el problema, una espira estaba rota y otras sulfatadas así que buscando un yugo que tenía en mi estante y conectar todo nuevamente el TV arrancó con buena imagen y sonido. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply Chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada horizontalmente.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el TV encendía perfectamente sin embargo la imagen estaba cerrada horizontalmente aproximadamente en un 70% por lo que apagando todo, me dirigí directamente al circuito de salida vertical pero viendo que los condensadores que filtran las tensiones +/-13Vdc para el integrado vertical LA78040 estaban bien procedí a cambiar solamente el condensador de 100uF/50V que filtra la tensión para el V-pump de dicho integrado además de resoldar completamente el circuito vertical. Al encender el TV, la imagen estaba completa en sus dimensiones sólo con unas manchas arcoirisadas en los laterales de la pantalla. Cambiando el PTC, las manchas arcoiris desaparecieron sólo cambiando los microswitches de función para completar la reparación. Imagen nítida y sonido perfecto. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sharp modelo 14MJ10

Síntoma: sin audio.

Un buen amigo mío trajo a mi taller un TV viejo pequeño de 14" marca Sharp del que me comentó que no tenía audio pero encendía perfectamente sin embargo al tratar de encenderlo  me di cuenta que el botón externo Power no existía y tampoco el microswitch interno para dicha función. Ya mi amigo se había ido y por tener tanto trabajo en otros TVs y equipos de audio, archivé el viejito Sharp. A los días apareció mi amigo, el dueño del TV y me dio el control remoto porque había olvidado que el TV sólo encendía a través de él pero tampoco por medio del control remoto encendía así que nuevamente archivé el TV por algunos días . Hoy luego de reparar varios aparatos me llené de fuerzas jajajajaaj y tomé el viejito Sharp y destapándolo lo conecté a la red y encontré un voltaje de 14Vdc para el circuito de control y audio como también el voltaje se encontraba presente el voltaje Standby de 5Vdc para el circuito del microcontrolador-EEprom. Conectando dos cables en el lugar del microswitch inexistente del Power, toqué las puntas y el TV encendió correctamente mostrando una imagen nítida y perfecta  así que subiendo el volúmen en el TV confirmé que efectivamente no había audio. Verificando la impedancia del único parlante que posee el TV, encontré que la bobina estaba abierta y dirigiéndome al estante de partes recicladas encontré un parlante pequeño con el cual reemplacé al averiado y al encender el TV, listo! Audio potente y perfecto. Mi amigo no me ha llamado aún en estos días pero siempre lo hace a menudo sólo saludándome sin preguntarme nada de nada aunque sé que la llamada es subliminal porque quiere saber realmente acerca de su viejo amigo Sharp . Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## eljunior25

saludos colegas del foro, necesito ayuda.. me llevaron un  tv  modelo TRC LG CP20k40 que anteriormente lo había revisado otro técnico el cual saco un par de capacitores electrolíticos que eran responsables de la falla , este se marcho y no volvió, y como no se dispone del manual técnico, ni el dueño recuerda las especificaciones de estos que el hombre le dio, necesito el diagrama de este modelo para tener dichos datos de los capacitores y poder cambiarlos..gracias1


----------



## moonwalker

eljunior25 dijo:


> saludos colegas del foro, necesito ayuda.. me llevaron un  tv  modelo TRC LG CP20k40 que anteriormente lo había revisado otro técnico el cual saco un par de capacitores electrolíticos que eran responsables de la falla , este se marcho y no volvió, y como no se dispone del manual técnico, ni el dueño recuerda las especificaciones de estos que el hombre le dio, necesito el diagrama de este modelo para tener dichos datos de los capacitores y poder cambiarlos..gracias1


Hola el Junior. Fíjate sobre el espacio del PCB donde estaban los condensadores el número de referencia que tienen ellos allí y así lo ubicamos rápidamente sobre el diagrama para saber cuáles son los que faltan. Por el modelo que mencionas  puede tratarse del chasis SC-023A o MC-059A no estoy seguro, en la parte de abajo de la tarjeta donde se encuentra el Flyback está el código de chasis el cual es más específico que el modelo. Enviarlo cualquier cosa. Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey 14" chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby pasa de color rojo a verde indicando que el TV hace la función correcta de encendido sin embargo no hay oscilación horizontal por lo que lógicamente el flyback quedaba deshabilitado. Verificando los voltajes de fuente, todos los voltajes se encontraba perfectos +B: 115Vdc, 13Vdc para audio, 5V para EPROM, 3.3Vdc para Microcontrolador y 8Vdc para el jungla por lo que quedaba descartada la fuente de poder. Los 24Vdc para el transformador driver horizontal se encontraba perfectamente en C558 sin embargo el voltaje caí a 2Vdc al pasar a través de R437, una resistencia de bajo valor que lleva esta tensión para el transformador driver horizontal. Si bien dicha resistencia se encontraba perfecta, una disminución en el voltaje de alimentación para la bobina primaria de dicho transformadorcito se debe a una protección que mayormente se da por ausencia de barrido vertical por lo que actúa el circuito de protección Vneck. Al verificar los componentes asociados al circuito vertical y consiguiendo todo en orden, reemplacé como prueba el LA78040 pero sin embargo la falla continuó  y si bien el micro daba la orden de encendido del sistema, la oscilación horizontal no se presentaba para activar el flyback. Ya descartado el Flyback, con el TV bajo voltaje empecé a verificar cada punto cerca de V431, transistor que activa al transformador driver horizontal desde el Hout del jungla y al hacer una presión en algún punto con las puntas del tester sobre la board, sentí el sonido de oscilación y el Flyback arrancó momentáneamente pero nuevamente pasó a OFF. Ya más seguro, pude concluir que había alguna soldadura suelta, especialmente en el cerebrito  microjungla que si bien la soldaduras se veían bien a simple vista, podían notarse algo grises muy opacas (La vista creo que ya me falla ) y resoldando todo el microjungla y la sección del driver horizontal y al conectar el TV, éste rápidamente encendió mostrando calidad de imagen y sonido. Bajo varias pruebas y varias horas de funcionamiento, se dio como finiquitada la reparación del TV Sankey. Reparación Exitosa 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Consulta.
TV LG42LW650S-ZC
Alimentación: LGP4247-11SLPB

Síntoma: Sin audio ni imagen.

Al enchufar a la red se queda todo apagado, no hay led stand-by. Cuando pasamos la mano por el frontal en la zona de sensores o damos la orden con el mando a distancia, se enciende led blanco y también se iluminan las funciones de subir y bajar volumen o canales.
Al mismo tiempo suena el relé pero no se ilumina la pantalla ni tiene sonido.

He comprobado *las tensiones de la fuente de alimentación* y están todas.
+3,5V
+12V
+24V
Power-on -> 3,5V
En tensiones de Leds hay 36V en pin 1 de cada conector y varias tensiones diferentes en los demás pines.
Desvinculando la placa Main de la fuente esta no arranca. Al puentear Power-on con una resistencia de 1K al +3,5V aparecen todas las tensiones sin encender los led de la retroiluminación.

*En placa Main* el disipador del micro se calienta bastante aunque se puede mantener el dedo.
Las tensiones están todas aparentemente bien, aunque me surge la duda de por qué en los condensadores C522 y C525 que filtran la salida de +0.9V Core (página 46 del manual pdf ) tengo con respecto a masa una medida de resitencia muy baja, unos 8 Ohmios.  

¿Algún alma caritativa podría indicarme por dónde seguir?

Dejo por aquí todo lo que he encontrado en la red. La información de la fuente no coincide pero sirve de orientación.

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Consulta.
> TV LG42LW650S-ZC
> Alimentación: LGP4247-11SLPB
> 
> Síntoma: Sin audio ni imagen.
> 
> Al enchufar a la red se queda todo apagado, no hay led stand-by. Cuando pasamos la mano por el frontal en la zona de sensores o damos la orden con el mando a distancia, se enciende led blanco y también se iluminan las funciones de subir y bajar volumen o canales.
> Al mismo tiempo suena el relé pero no se ilumina la pantalla ni tiene sonido.
> 
> He comprobado *las tensiones de la fuente de alimentación* y están todas.
> +3,5V
> +12V
> +24V
> Power-on -> 3,5V
> En tensiones de Leds hay 36V en pin 1 de cada conector y varias tensiones diferentes en los demás pines.
> Desvinculando la placa Main de la fuente esta no arranca. Al puentear Power-on con una resistencia de 1K al +3,5V aparecen todas las tensiones sin encender los led de la retroiluminación.
> 
> *En placa Main* el disipador del micro se calienta bastante aunque se puede mantener el dedo.
> Las tensiones están todas aparentemente bien, aunque me surge la duda de por qué en los condensadores C522 y C525 que filtran la salida de +0.9V Core (página 46 del manual pdf ) tengo con respecto a masa una medida de resitencia muy baja, unos 8 Ohmios.
> 
> ¿Algún alma caritativa podría indicarme por dónde seguir?
> 
> Dejo por aquí todo lo que he encontrado en la red. La información de la fuente no coincide pero sirve de orientación.
> 
> Saludos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194156
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194158
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194159
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194161


Hola Pincha pude observar la sección del manual donde se indica la baja resistencia de 8 ohmios que se presenta allí en los condensadores C522-C525 y me parece muy baja. He visto que para los microprocesadores de Main la impedancia de Vdd y GND se encuentra en 100 ohmios pero 8 ohmios me parece muy bajo. Ahora la tensión de 0.9 para Core se encuentra allí presente?. Saludos.


----------



## frica

En la siguiente fotografía señalo con una flecha roja un cable que ¿parece ennegrecido?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

moonwalker dijo:


> Ahora la tensión de 0.9 para Core se encuentra allí presente?.


Sí, al menos eso me dá el tester.. 0,9V creo que tendría que desoldar esos condensadores para salir de dudas.



frica dijo:


> En la siguiente fotografía señalo con una flecha roja un cable que ¿parece ennegrecido?


Es culpa de la mala iluminación (o el fotógrafo) de la imagen. Es marrón.
Por cierto @frica, estoy traduciendo los textos de las imágenes que subí y a tí (a todos en realidad) que te gusta estudiar te resultarán muy interesantes.

Primero le compruebo esos condensadores para salir de dudas y después sigo con las comprobaciones y consultando.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Consulta.
> TV LG42LW650S-ZC
> Alimentación: LGP4247-11SLPB



Buenas, retomando con el tema.
Después de pelearme con un condensador smd revoltoso, he hecho las pruebas para saber si la fuente está bien.
Según la imagen nº1 de las miniaturas he hecho un puente entre el pin 1 (PWR_ON) y pin 10 (3.5V). Con esto se verifica que tenemos las tensiones principales de 12V, 24V y 36V.

Y al realizar la segunda prueba, puentear el pin 11 (3.5V) con el pin 18 (DVR_ON) se encienden los led del backlight y el LED +B sube a 53V.
Por lo tanto doy por buena la fuente de alimentación (de la que instintivamente no dudaba) y me confirmo en las sospechas de posible micro mal en la placa Main.

Por curiosidad le quitaré el disipador para echar un vistazo al micro, pero doy por finiquitada la incursión en la LG. No puedo/quiero tener al vecino un mes sin tv.

Saludos.


----------



## frica

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Por cierto @frica, estoy traduciendo los textos de las imágenes que subí y a tí (a todos en realidad) que te gusta estudiar te resultarán muy interesantes.



@Pinchavalvula pues si son interesantes. Los he leído directamente del inglés (no tengo problemas). La verdad que cuando uno comprende ciertos puntos del funcionamiento todo es más fácil. Yo tengo notas de todo lo que pillo en mis lecturas diarias de este foro y del foro badcaps y ayudan mucho. Lástima que apenas tenga aparatos estropeados que caen en mis manos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> y me confirmo en las sospechas de posible micro mal en la placa Main.


 
No intentaste resoldarlo para probar ¿?


----------



## moonwalker

TV Silver Modelo SP-T21US 

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada horizontalmente. 

Al conectar el TV, y darle Power, el encendido es perfecto sin embargo la imagen está cerrada de manera horizontal y los contornos totalmente deformes. Al destapar el TV y verificar el circuito de salida vertical, encontré que todo estaba bien así que sin pensarlo mucho verifiqué la impedancia de la bobina vertical del yugo de deflexión y este arrojaba una impedancia muy alta por encima de los 10 ohmios aproximados que posee normalmente. Fue una tarea crucial encontrar el yugo para este TV Chino asi que luego de ensayar varios, el cliente consiguió uno de marca LG para TV Slim (este Silver es pantalla Slim) y luego de colocarlo la imagen abrió en un 70% sin completar los laterales superiores viéndose como un rectángulo ovalado hacia arriba. Gracias a Dios, por fortuna el Control original del TV existía (tuve que hacerle una reparación porque no funcionaba ) para hacerle un ajuste en el modo de servicio pero para conseguir la clave de acceso para ingresar al menú secreto también fue una tarea crucial hasta que conseguí el código o clave de acceso que posteo a continuación:

1-Con el tv encendido colocar Menú y elegir la opción Imagen, entonces seleccionar Contraste. 

2- Al estar en "Contraste" ingresar la siguiente secuencia 9, 7, 3 y 5 apareciendo en la pantalla una letra "P" y la palabra "NONE" en la parte superior e inferior izquierda. 

3- Con las teclas del 1 al 8 podemos ingresar a los diferentes submenús del modo de servicio. En mi caso usé la tecla 2 para ingresar a los ajustes de Horizontal para ajustar los laterales de la imagen y completar la pantalla. También hice ajuste de Vertical para ajustar horizontalmente la imagen y se presiona la tecla 1 para obtener estos parámetros.

Luego de hacer los ajustes pertinentes y obtener una imagen completa, se dio como finiquitada la reparación de este TV con adaptación de un yugo de la marca LG, Imagen y sonido muy buenos. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No intentaste resoldarlo para probar ¿?


No sabo redoldar ese bicho... Ni tengo la maquinita.

Voy a esperar a ver que dice el dueño.


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No sabo redoldar ese bicho... Ni tengo la maquinita.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194268
> Voy a esperar a ver que dice el dueño.


Para un microprocesador de tal naturaleza y ya sabiendo que por medio de las pruebas preliminares que dieron como descartados la fuente de poder y el Backlight, ya teniendo aislada la falla en la MAIN, en mi caso daría como diagnóstico el cambio total de esa tarjeta. Bueno sólo es mi opinión, estoy seguro Pincha que pudieras tener otra alternativa de solución y los colegas aquí también sus opiniones. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

moonwalker dijo:


> en mi caso daría como diagnóstico el cambio total de esa tarjeta. Bueno sólo es mi opinión, estoy seguro Pincha que pudieras tener otra alternativa de solución y los colegas aquí también sus opiniones.


Si hubiese tenido mas tiempo me habría entretenido en comprobar los cuatro condensadores smd de esa línea que me da 8 Ohmios justos (rara medida aunque una vez cambié un condensador poliester con 80 Ohmios fijos ). 
El cliente piensa que no merece la pena, pues ha visto alguno por ahí por 200€ y además existen planes "renove" en tiendas que te ofrecen descuento por entregar el aparato viejo.

Me ha preguntado si lo quería y me ha dolido en el alma tener que rechazarlo.  

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSCA 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar a la red eléctrica enciende el Led de Standby pero no arranca al presionar Power, el Led de Standby se mantiene fijo. Al destapar el TV y observar el microswitch de Power, sus terminales estaban totalmente sueltos en sus soldaduras así que resoldándolo y conectar nuevamente el TV,  tras presionar Power, éste encendió perfectamente. La imagen era nítida pero había ondulaciones muy molestas en ella moviéndose de arriba abajo deformando la imagen. Me llamó la atención una vibración y sonido molesto en el transformador choper principal de la fuente de poder así que desconectando todo eché una visualización al primario de la fuente y observé que la bobina doble de entrada que hace parte del filtro de Línea AC se encontraba totalmente chamuscada en ambas bobinas. Reemplazándola por otra bobina parecida, el ruido y la vibración en el transformador principal de la fuente aún persistían y la imagen presentaba las ondulaciones que la deformaban. Sin pensarlo más removí el condensador gordo electrolítico principal y al observarlo por debajo, se encontraba hinchado en uno de sus pines así que  sin duda alguna era el responsable de la falla descrita en la imagen y el ruido molesto en la fuente. Al reemplazarlo, el ruido y la vibración desaparecieron como también las ondulaciones en la Pantalla, obteniéndose una imagen totalmente estable, nítida y buen sonido. Dando como finiquitada la reparación de este Chasis. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar a la red sólo queda en modo de Standby sin ningún tipo de arranque por medio de las teclas del panel frontal. El cliente manifiesta que antes de quedar definitivamente apagado, había especie de un retardo para presentar la imagen luego de estar desconectado durante varias horas además según también estipuló el cliente, el TV tenía un retardo del audio de varios minutos hasta que se presentaba normal. Al destapar el TV la inspección visual ubicó el responsable rápidamente de ambas fallas, el condensador electrolítico de 1000uF 25V /C564 el cual filtra la tensión 14Vdc para las subfuentes que producen las tensiones de Standby 5Vdc y 3Vdc, 8Vdc para el jungla. Al reemplazar dicho condensador el TV encendió correctamente mostrando buena imagen y calidad de sonido. Además se hizo un reemplazo de la goma chupón del terminal de alta tensión del Flyback la cual estaba dañada. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## hello

Hola
Tengo un tv *L*g modelo 21SA3RL-L4 con el chasis CW81B que al encender solo prende el led, no hay ni sonido
No tengo experiencia en ésto *por_*fa*vor* ayúdenme*ee*
Saludos !


----------



## Jota Jota

hello dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Tengo un tv lg modelo 21SA3RL-L4 con el chasis CW81B que al encender solo prende el led, no hay ni sonido
> No tengo experiencia en esto Xfa ayudenmeee
> Saludos!!!



Lo mas probable es que tenga un problema el IC vertical, pero para ello se debe realizar un procedimiento, que el cual se debe tener experiencia en el tema, te aconsejo que lo lleves a algún conocido que sepa de TV y te colabore.


----------



## moonwalker

TV KSA9 Samsung.

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red, el Led de Standby verde enciende normal y al presionar Power el Led se apaga pero no hay ni vídeo ni audio sin embargo al presionar Power para que vuelva al modo Standby, el TV no obedece sino que permanece en estado de apagado permanente (Led verde de Standby off). Ésto último es un indicador determinante para ubicar esta falla de encendido típica en los TVs Samsung de este Chasis el cual no obedece al comando Power para que el TV vuelva al estado de Standby indicando esto que pese al micro dar la orden al jungla para la activación del Flyback, no existe oscilación horizontal y tampoco vuelve al modo Standby tras presionar Power. Bajo este síntoma, la falla radica en el circuito Sandcastle cuyo corazón es el condensador CR404 680picos 2KV el cual pierde capacidad y causa está típica falla. Al quitar el condensador y darle Power al TV, la oscilación horizontal se activó normalmente y el TV dio imagen correcta y sonido con una franja gruesa vertical en la parte derecha de la pantalla indicando esto que efectivamente el condensador Cr404 de función sandcastle provocaba la falla de encendido. Reemplazando el condensador por uno de 470picos 2KV, el TV quedó funcionando de 10 con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis CW81B

Síntoma: Se apaga luego de unos minutos de estar encendido. 

Luego de estar trabajando entre 5 y 10 minutos, el TV se apaga volviendo al modo Standby sin embargo pueden notarse líneas finas horizontales en la pantalla cuando la imagen está presente. Concluyendo, el apagado del TV se da por la avería descrita en la pantalla la cual se encuentra en el circuito de salida vertical y que es detectada por la protección V-neck que satura al transistor Q16 y este a su vez coloca el pin Abnormal del microjungla en estado bajo cancelándose la oscilación horizontal y regresando el TV al modo Standby. Cambiando el condensador de 100uF/50V para el pin V-PUMP del LA78045 integrado vertical, las líneas horizontales en la parte superior de la pantalla desaparecieron y el TV dejó de apagarse por lo que se dio por finiquitada la falla de apagado por V-neck. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSA9

Síntoma: No enciende. 

La dueña del occiso me manifiesta que ya un técnico lo había revisado y le dio como veredicto final que comprara el flyback porque era la causa del daño sin embargo fui recomendado por otro cliente para que le revisara el TV y al llegar a mi taller lo conecté encendiendo el Led de Standby pero tras presionar Power, el TV ni siquiera arrancaba, se quedaba en Standby permanentemente. Destapándolo, verifiqué el pulsador Power pero verificando las pistas de conexiones del mismo me di cuenta que la pista GND que conecta tanto a este microswitch de Power como al integrado de recepción IR estaba rota así que haciendo un empalme de la pista, conecté todo nuevamente y al presionar Power, el TV arrancó sin embargo el circuito horizontal emitía un pitido molesto y característico indicando que el yugo de deflexión está averiado (he resuelto varios Samsung por este mismo síntoma y el causante es el yugo) y el voltaje +B decaía lógicamente. Ya por la experticia propia de TVs Samsung de este Chasis podía concluir que la falla no radicaba en el flyback sino en el yugo de deflexión así que bajándolo corroboré esto al conseguir varías espiras rotas en la bobina horizontal del mismo. Haciendo varios empalmes cuidadosamente y marcándome una impedancia de 3.7 ohmios en mi tester, ensayé el yugo nuevamente pero al conectar el TV y darle Power nuevamente se presentaba el mismo pitido o chillido molesto en el circuito de salida horizontal. Si bien el yugo quería hacerme un Babel en mi cabeza  todavía quería seguir fiel a mi intuición así que yendo a mi cementerio de yugos, elegí uno cualquiera del montón sólo para hacer pruebas de descartes. Conectando el yugo de prueba y tras darle Power al TV: Bingo! El TV encendió normalmente con imagen y sonido normal (claro la imagen incompleta) pero esto me corroboró que el yugo era el causante de la falla de encendido y no el flyback como había diagnosticado el colega. Buscando un yugo de Samsung, encontré uno idéntico con dos espiras rotas que luego de empalmarlas bien y montarlo, la imagen abrió perfectamente con mucha nitidez y buen sonido dando como terminada la reparación de este TV Samsung KSA9. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: No enciende. 

El cliente manifiesta que el TV antes de apagarse tenía un retardo de encendido y retardo en la aparición del audio cuando estaba apagado por algún tiempo determinado. También manifiesta que de vez en cuando la imagen se cerraba en una línea horizontal pero luego de unos segundos la imagen abría nuevamente así que estabamos en presencia de un TV con fallas múltiples. 

Al destapar el TV, pude darme cuenta de los causantes de las tres fallas descritas: los condensadores electrolíticos C564 1000uF/25V y C563 1000uF/25V estaban inflados. El primero filtra las tensiones de 14Vdc para las subfuentes que proveen las tensiones de Standby y jungla, y el segundo condensador la tensión de -13Vdc para la alimentación negativa del circuito de salida vertical. Tras reemplazar los condensadores, y conectar el TV, éste encendió correctamente con excelente imagen y buen sonido dando como finiquitada la labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo Chasis CN-001G

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led de Standby enciende pero tras dar Power, dicho Led se apaga pero no hay encendido, sin video y sin audio. Tras verificar los voltajes de fuente en modo Standby, encontré que estaban normales: 124Vdc para +B, 5Vdc para el circuito de control. Dándole Power al TV, había oscilación horizontal sin embargo desaparecía rápidamente quedando apagado el TV. Verificando posibles cortos en las cargas del Flyback, encontré todo normal así que tocó la revisión del yugo que al verificar su impedancia en la bobina horizontal encontré una medida de 8 ohmios lo cual es un valor totalmente anormal  ya que debería de estar para este yugo en 3.5 ohmios. Bajando el yugo, encontré muchas espiras sulfatadas y dos rotas las cuales empalmé e hice una separación de las espiras sulfatadas y aislándola una de otras. Verificando la impedancia nuevamente, encontré 3.6 ohmios así que montando el yugo nuevamente, conecté el TV y tras darle power de igual manera el TV no arrancó. Quitando el yugo y buscando uno de características muy similares entre mis checheres, elegí uno que al colocarlo y dar Power al TV, éste encendió con buena calidad de imagen y sonido dejándolo un tiempo largo bajo funcionamiento.

 Sin embargo tras apagarlo por una hora, y encendiéndolo nuevamente, noté otra falla: El TV trataba de encender pero rápidamente se apagaba pudiendo ver la alta tensión en el terminal del Flyback durante el tiempo de encendido. La tensión de +B subía hasta 133Vdc durante el arranque pero decaía gradualmente hasta 0V indicando ésto una protección. Ya con el yugo descartado, como también el circuito vertical y demás cargas del secundario del Flyback, diagnostiqué que el Flyback BSC25-5519 era el responsable de la nueva falla. Al día siguiente salí de compra para adquirir varias refacciones y componentes y averiguando el flyback del TV me dieron como reemplazo uno con código FSA37012M. Colocando el nuevo  y darle Power al TV, éste encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido y trabajando durante varias horas dando como finiquitada está reparación algo tediosa de este Chasis CN-001G. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG MC-059C

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV, éste sólo muestra el Led rojo de Standby encendido sin embargo el TV no obedece a ningún comando del panel frontal ni tampoco por medio del control remoto. Al verificar y determinar que no hay cortos ni en el circuito de salida horizontal ni tampoco en el circuito vertical; también se comprobó que tantos los voltajes de Standby y +B se encontraban correctamente así que bajo estas condiciones de inactividad total para este modelo y chasis de LG la falla radica en dos componentes claves para el arranque inicial del Sistema: el cristal X1 y el diodo ZD851 (Zener diode 6.2V para regulación de +B con integrado SE110) siendo éste último el causante de la falla de encendido y el más frecuente. Al solicitar el diodo zener de 6.2V sólo pude obtener uno de 6.8V que tras colocarlo como reemplazo del original, el TV encendió correctamente obedeciendo tanto a las teclas del panel frontal como también al Power del control remoto. Falla finiquitada y reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSA9

Síntoma: imagen con franja negra vertical en la parte derecha de la pantalla. 

En estos días, han sido varios los TVs de este Chasis de Samsung que han llegado a mi taller. El tv que como fue descrito en sus síntomas presentaba dicha franja pero el encendido, el video y el audio eran normales. Al destapar el TV, verifiqué rápidamente el condensador sandcastle CR404S 102/2KV el cual es el responsable de dicha falla. Éste se encontraba chamuscado ligeramente y con una fisura en su parte posterior por lo que sin duda alguna era el responsable de la falla de imagen. Al reemplazar el condensador por uno de 470p/2KV, la franja desapareció, obteniéndose una imagen correcta y nítida con sonido normal. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Chino JWIN modelo JV-TV8021

Síntoma: No enciende. Múltiples fallas.

A mi taller llegó este TV el cual pertenecía al más allá  y es porque al revisarlo me topé con múltiples fallas que le daban una condición desahuciada al circuito puesto que los componentes involucrados eran "exóticos"  y de difícil consecución por estos lares. Sin embargo el cliente quiso repararlo a toda costa porque posee el aparato tal vez un valor sentimental para él así que me tomé el tiempo y la paciencia de chequearlo.

 Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica y pasar el switch de encendido, éste ni siquiera encendía el Led de Standby así que verificando la tensión principal +VCC  en el área de primario de la fuente, encontré un voltaje normal en el condensador gordo principal así que descartando esta parte verifiqué el área del secundario de la fuente obteniendo voltajes normales en +B: 110Vdc, 24VDc para transformador driver horizontal y vertical, 14Vdc para audio pero al verificar el voltaje de Standby 5V para el micro y EPROM, éste se encontraba apenas en 1.1V así que había hallado la razón de porqué el indicador Standby estaba apagado y no había encendido en el sistema. Desconectando todo, empecé a verificar con el Ohmetro entre 5V y GND encontrando una continuidad de 15 ohmios por lo que sin duda alguna había un corto en esa zona. Haciendo descarte del regulador de 5Vdc, y la memoria EPROM encontré el cortocircuito en el Pin 8 (Vcc) del microcontrolador LC863432C así que dándolo al cliente éste pudo comprarlo en un precio de 11 dólares aproximadamente. Colocándolo en su sitio y al conectar el circuito a la red, el Led rojo de Standby encendió correctamente y la tensión de 5Vdc ya era normal en el circuito de control Standby así que haciendo una programación de los canales, todos se encontraban con buena imagen pero con una falla más: no había rastro de  audio ni por antena ni por video exterior. Haciendo chequeo en el amplificador de audio, encontré que éste se encontraba operando perfectamente así que buscando un pequeño rastreador de señal de audio descubrí que no había señal en el pin de entrada del amplificador y siguiendo la pista que daba con el origen de la señal, concluí que a través del pin 1 del integrado jungla LA76818A, el cual es el que suministra el audio hacia el amplificador, no había rastro de señal y éste era el causante de la ausencia de sonido en el TV. Un integrado más que se debía comprar pero buscando entre mi cementerio de  tarjetas  para reciclaje de componentes, conseguí el jungla LA76818A y extrayéndolo de allí lo coloqué en el TV y Eureka! Al encender el TV y sintonizar un canal, el audio era potente y fiel así que ya al parecer el TV estaba listo para ser entregado al dueño sin embargo luego de habérselo llevado, el cliente manifestó que al día siguiente viendo un canal, el TV dejó de sintonizar ningún canal  así que trayéndolo nuevamente al taller  y haciendo una revisión para los voltajes de alimentación para el sintonizador encontré que el voltaje de 33Vdc estaba reducido a 8Vdc así que verificando la fuente de provisión para esta tensión encontré que todo estaba perfecto. Si bien no había corto entre el pin 33V y GND del sintonizador, al reemplazarlo por otro que tenía a mano, el voltaje de 33V se mantuvo normal y el tv sintonizó correctamente los canales con buena imagen y perfecto sonido dando como resultado final la reparación de este espeluznante TV . Reparación Exitosa 100%.
Fotos de los culpables .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Micro
Jungla
Sinto


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Chasis MC-059

Síntoma: franja vertical negra en la parte lateral de la pantalla y franja blanca horizontal.

Al encender el TV, podía observarse especie de una franja vertical de aproximadamente 5 cm en la parte lateral derecha de la pantalla además de esto también había una franja horizontal negra que doblaba la imagen (esta última falla era esporádica no siempre se presentaba). Confieso que no había visto esta falla alguna vez que recuerde en un TV LG de este Chasis que tantos he reparado a través de los años sin embargo la falla obedece al pin de sincronismo horizontal AFC entre el jungla y el flyback el cual se conectan por medio de varias resistencias y diodos. Luego de haber chequeado tanto en esa zona, cambié el diodo zener ZD412 de 9.1V que previene sobretensiones en el circuito de AFC y Bingo! desapareció las franjas negras tanto vertical lateral como la horizontal superior. Si bien el diodo zener ZD412 arrojaba buenos resultados con el tester, el mismo poseía fugas al estar operando en el circuito así que se debe tener ésto en cuenta. Ya teniendo la primera falla resuelta, se sumaba otra más y era que a los 3 o 5 minutos de estar el TV encendido, se presentaba una franja transparente semi blanquecina horizontal que crecía gradualmente hasta tomar un 30% de la pantalla. Esta falla de vertical si bien no es tan común, puede presentarse en este chasis de LG  y es causada por variación en el valor óhmico de la resistencia R301 15K 1% de precisión la cual es crítica junto a la R313 que ambas establecen un divisor de tensión para fijar el voltaje de referencia para el LA78040 integrado de salida vertical. La resistencia R301 que debe medir exactamente 15.0K estaba arrojando un valor de 15.4K (350 ohmios de más) lo cual es suficiente como para provocar la falla ya descrita. Luego de hacer varios ensayos con varios valores óhmicos para R301 (ya con el valor de 15K no resultaba) conseguí que con la unión de una resistencia de 12K en serie con una de 1.8K (13.8K) da un valor preciso para el voltaje de referencia ya que la franja horizontal transparente no apareció más (el TV trabajó durante casi siete horas continuas normalmente) en la pantalla dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV con imagen perfecta y sonido excelente. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo Chasis CN-001G

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el tv a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby enciende correctamente y al presionar Power el Led se apaga indicando que el circuito de control está funcionando bien y vuelve a Standby nuevamente cuando se presiona Power. Sin embargo no hay oscilación horizontal por tanto lógicamente no hay video ni audio. Al destapar el TV verifiqué las resistencias de muestra para el monitor y circuito feedback R878 y R879 las cuales estaban correctas además de chequear el transistor de salida horizontal y estaba en buenas condiciones pero observando en el circuito que activa al transformador driver horizontal noté algunas soldaduras sueltas así que resoldando está parte y además de hacer de resoldar algunos puntos en el área de primario de la fuente, procedí a conectar el tv y al darle Power, el TV encendió perfectamente activándose el flyback y imagen y sonido. Pero había otra falla más y es que la imagen se veía verdosa. Haciendo el análisis pude notar que había ausencia de color azúl corroborando ésto cuando verifiqué la tensión en el KB (cátodo azúl) en el cañón de la Pantalla y obtuve un resultado de 182Vdc (lo mismo que la tensión de alimentación de 180V para el amplificador. Cuando la tensión en algunos de los cátodos es la misma que la tensión de alimentación de 180V indica que el amplificador que suple el vídeo para dicho cátodo, está averiado así que retirando el transistor amplificador de color azúl lo verifiqué con el tester sin embargo arrojaba buenos resultados lo cambié con otro transistor de mi stock y al encender el TV, listo! El tv recuperó sus colores normales obteniendo una imagen perfecta y nítidas con buen audio. La tensión en KB se encontró en aproximadamente 130Vdc igual que en los otros cátodos lo cual indica que el amplificador está funcionando perfectamente. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey 14" chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: se apaga y se enciende aleatoriamente. 

Al conectar el TV y darle Power, este enciende sin embargo luego de unos pocos minutos de estar operando con imagen normal y sonido perfecto, el TV se apaga volviendo al modo Standby y transcurridos unos segundos nuevamente se enciende sólo pero nuevamente se apaga retornando a standby por varios minutos. Los intervalos de tiempo entre apagado y encendido aleatorio son variables. Confieso que ubicar el causante de esta tediosa falla fue un desafío, ya que luego de Verificar resistencias, y haciendo el cambio de algunos condensadores electrolíticos del secundario de la fuente, la falla persistía sin embargo cuando el TV volvía al modo


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey 14" chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: apagado y encendido errático.

Al conectar el TV y darle Power, este enciende sin embargo luego de unos pocos minutos de estar operando con imagen normal y sonido perfecto, el TV se apaga volviendo al modo Standby y transcurridos unos segundos nuevamente se enciende sólo pero nuevamente se apaga retornando a standby por varios minutos. Los intervalos de tiempo entre apagado y encendido aleatorio eran variables. Confieso que ubicar el causante de esta tediosa falla fue un desafío, ya que luego de Verificar resistencias, y haciendo el cambio de algunos condensadores electrolíticos del secundario de la fuente, la falla persistía sin embargo cuando el TV volvía al modo Standby empecé a verificar los distintos voltajes en el secundario de la fuente encontré que todos estaban normales excepto las tensiones de 5 voltios para memoria EPROM y los 3.3V para el microcontrolador que para el momento del apagado forzoso, estas tensiones se encontraban en 4.2V y 2.9V respectivamente dándome esto un indicativo que la caída de estas tensiones causaban la tediosa falla.  Verificando las subfuentes que producen dichos voltajes, los 3.3V se originan de los 5V por lo que lógicamente al caer éste último, caía también los 3.3V.  

Los 5V se originan de un regulador transistorizado serie  conformado por el transistor V574 (C2383), el diodo zener VD574 (5.6V), la resistencia R575 (390 ohmios) y el condensador C576 (220uF 16V) y cambiando este último, la falla aún persistía ya que la tensión al encenderse el TV, era de 5V pero con el pasar de unos minutos caía a 4.2V apagándose el TV. Verificando la tensión sobre el diodo zener VD574 (5.6V) encontré que la misma tensión se encontraba igual así que quedaba descartado el diodo. Ya sin más nada que descartar, era indubitable que la falla radicaba sobre el transistor V574 así que cambiándolo por uno de alto voltaje y con mayor manejo de corriente NPN, el voltaje de 5V se mantuvo fijo y por ende completamente también los 3.3V para el microcontrolador y tomando el tiempo de operación del TV, se mantuvo encendido durante 12 horas continuas sin apagarse. Al día siguiente nuevamente lo encendí y durante ocho horas continuas de trabajo  se confirmó que la reparación había sido totalmente 100% Exitosa, el responsable era el transistor NPN V574 que si bien arrojaba buenas medidas en la escala de diodos de mi tester, éste fallaba cuando ya estaba bajo operación en el circuito. (No sé si los moderadores pueden quitar el primer post de la reparación de este TV ya que oprimí erróneamente una tecla).


----------



## Gerson strauss

moonwalker dijo:


> TV Sankey 14" chasis PH08KX-N22
> 
> Síntoma: apagado y encendido errático.
> 
> el responsable era el transistor NPN V574 que si bien arrojaba buenas medidas en la escala de diodos de mi tester, éste fallaba cuando ya estaba bajo operación en el circuito.



¡Que multimetro tienes? Cuidado y no te este pasando esto:


----------



## moonwalker

Que buen vídeo y tutorial Gerson Strauss! Alguna vez el compañero Frica había hecho un tema respecto a las fugas de los semiconductores debido a un tema que posteé de solución de otro TV. El multímetro que uso es un UNIT-T aquí lo subo en foto pero no he probado la tensión que posee el multímetro en escala de diodos. Ya por la experticia propia, ya uno conoce según la falla los diodos o transistores que poseen fugas en determinados circuitos sin embargo no dejan de presentarse casos de casos en estos TVs así que esta información cae como anillo al dedo. Saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss

Es un UT-132B? (casi no se ve) según el manual usa 2.3v para la prueba de diodos. Siendo así, el multimetro no
podrá medir las fugas adecuadamente.


----------



## moonwalker

Exactamente Gerson Strauss, ese es el modelo de mi Multimetro. La tensión no es suficiente como para detallar entonces las fugas en semiconductores. Bueno seguiré usando el análisis biónico jajajaja. Gracias colega.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG 34" Chasis MC-022A

Síntoma: Apagado del video intermitente.

Al conectar este TV gigante a la red eléctrica, y dar Power, éste enciende correctamente con audio normal sin embargo, según el cliente, debe darle un golpe fuerte para que la imagen aparezca en la pantalla. A menudo la imagen se va nuevamente y se le debe dar un gancho de izquierda  para que nuevamente aparezca la imagen. Al destapar el TV y observar las soldaduras en la tarjeta MAIN, noté que el terminal colector del yugo de deflexión estaba totalmente suelto del PCB debido a soldadura suelta. Tras resoldar el terminal y realizar un sellado en el terminal de goma de alta tensión del Flyback, la imagen apareció normalmente con buena calidad dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación Exitosa al 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: no enciende.

Al conectar a la red eléctrica, el Led de Standby enciende pero no hay encendido del TV ni poe medio de las teclas del panel ni por el control remoto. La dueña del tv manifiesta que el TV empleaba mucho tiempo para encender y que gradualmente el tiempo de retardo era más largo con el pasar de los días hasta que quedó así. También manifiesta que el Audio tardaba varios minutos para aparecer. 

Al destapar el TV observé que el Condensador de 25V 1000uF de filtro de los 14Vdc estaba totalmente inflado tanto en la parte superior como inferior así que era la causa del retardo de encendido y aún del retardo de Audio. Al reemplazar el condensador, el TV encendió rápidamente al presionar Power mostrando imagen y sonido normal sin embargo había sombras arcoirisadas alrededor de la pantalla lo cual fue corregido al cambiar el PTC. Haciéndole una buena limpieza del polvo y la tierra, el TV quedó como nuevo dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSA9 

Síntoma: no enciende. 

La dueña del TV me llamó y me comentó que su esposo había intentado reparar el TV ya que no encendía y al tratar de cerrar el TV, ya la tapa trasera no encajaba para cerrarlo . Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led de Standby encendía correctamente pero al presionar Power, el Led se apagaba indicando que el circuito de control estaba funcionando bien pero no había oscilación horizontal. Al quitar completamente la tapa y observar el circuito noté que los condensadores de 160V 100uF y 160V/47uf se encontraban inflados (y eso que la dueña decía que era el botoncito de encendido ) así que éstos eran los responsables de que el voltaje de +B fuera ineficaz para que el circuito horizontal arrancara correctamente. Al reemplazar los condensadores mencionados y darle Power al TV, listo! El TV encendió correctamente con buena imagen y buen sonido. También se reemplazó el condensador de 10uF 250V de tensión de 200V para el amplificador de video el cual estaba también averiado. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG SC-023A 

Síntoma: No enciende

Un amigo y hermano de la iglesia me dijo que su TV LG se apagó de repente y luego de algunos días lo trajo a mi mesa de trabajo. Al conectarlo a la red eléctrica,  se enciende el Led Standby rojo pero al dar Power, el TV trata de encender pero el Led ni siquiera se inmuta (sólo un rápido parpadeo) pero el TV permanece en modo Standby.  Al verificar las tensiones de alimentación encontré todo normal: 110Vdc para +B y 5Vdc para Voltaje standby. El Q16 transistor que activa las protecciones de V-neck, OCP y X-ray estaba removido del circuito así que verificando el pin Abnormal en el micro, éste se encontraba en 5V permanentemente aún pulsando Power. Ésto me comprobaba que ya las protecciones anteriores no actuaban en la cancelación de la oscilación horizontal. Bajo estas circunstancias, el problema radica en el circuito de salida horizontal en los que participan principalmente los condensadores de sintonía y corrección, el yugo de deflexión y el flyback siendo éstos dos últimos los más frecuentes causantes de la falla. 
Al verificar el yugo de deflexión y haciendo algunas reparaciones en sus espiras internas que se encontraban sulfatadas, daba como descartado el yugo y quedaba como único responsable el Flyback el cual se determinaba como el causante de la falla de encendido en el TV. Buscando en una placa de un LG con chasis MC-059A que tengo para  reciclaje, extraje el Flyback y al colocarlo en lugar del otro, el TV encendió perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reparación Exitosa 100.
TV LG SC-023A


----------



## Gerson strauss

Tiene alterada la talla vertical. Se pueden ver las líneas de barrido separadas en la foto.


----------



## moonwalker

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Tiene alterada la talla vertical. Se pueden ver las líneas de barrido separadas en la foto.


Lo que hay que corregir es el ancho de la imagen por modo de servicio. En el momento no tengo el control remoto pero de seguro el Amigo lo debe tener.


----------



## Gerson strauss

moonwalker dijo:


> Lo que hay que corregir es el ancho de la imagen por modo de servicio. En el momento no tengo el control remoto pero de seguro el Amigo lo debe tener.


¡Ah bueno! ... es que ambos errores dan el mismo efecto en la imagen.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Challenger chasis PT0M01-E1 

Síntoma: no enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el TV totalmente muerto sólo hace un ruido semejante a un "tic" indefinido en la fuente. 

Tras verificar las tensiones de fuente en el área del secundario noté que el voltaje +B variaba entre 115Vdc y 145Vdc (aún con el circuito horizontal desvinculado) además del voltaje para el circuito de control, Croma y audio variaba también entre 11Vdc y 14Vdc por lo que indicaba indubitablemente de que la falla se encontraba en la fuente de poder sin embargo hice mediciones en el circuito feedback y comparador de error principalmente en las resistencias de polarización para el KA431 y el Optocoplador encontrando que la R834 (130K 1%) se encontraba desvalorizada ya que arrojaba 136K y esto era suficiente como para causar una variación enorme en las tensiones de la fuente de poder ya que esta resistencia de valor crítico recoje una muestra del voltaje +B y lo lleva al circuito de monitoreo y feedback con KA431 y el Optocoplador así que reemplazando dicha resistencia y conectando el circuito, me desilusioné ya que la falla aún persistía. Reemplazando el KA431 y el Optocoplador, procedí a conectar el TV pero  la falla aún persistía por lo que quedaba descartado el circuito monitor, comparador de error y feedback. Yéndome hacia el lado del primario, conseguí algo  inusual: había una variación en el voltaje de alimentación VDD para el pwm interno pin 3 del regulador integrado de fuente 3S0680R el cual oscilaba entre 10Vdc a 13Vdc por lo que concluía que la falla radicaba en el primario de la fuente pero exhausto y dejando la reparación para el otro día me senté sólo a observar el diagrama de la fuente del TV. 

Al día siguiente reemplacé el condensador electrolítico de 47uF /50V que filtra la tensión VDD para el pin 3 del regulador además de cambiar dos diodos Zeners para la correcta regulación de la salida del Optocoplador hacia el pin FB del integrado oscilador regulador de la fuente pero la falla continuaba: voltajes variantes sin control en el secundario . Soy de los que no cambian el integrado oscilador regulador principal de la fuente de poder si por lo menos hay rastro de tensión en el secundario de la misma pero teniendo un regulador como reemplazo en mi stock, bajé el 3S0680R y coloqué el mío y tras conectar el tv, bingo!! , Escuché el relé que maneja a la bobina desmagnetizadora accionarse y al verificar los voltajes encontré la tensión +B en 135Vdc totalmente estable además de la tensión para el resto de circuitos fijos sin ninguna variación. Al conectar el circuito de salida horizontal a la fuente, el TV encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV que admito me fue tedioso debido a la gran estima que siento por los ICs pwm reguladores de fuente  pero que en este caso era el 3S0680R una de las excepciones porque no recuerdo alguna vez si haya reemplazado algún IC de éstos si al menos hay tensión en el secundario de la fuente . Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: No enciende

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, no hay encendido del Led piloto de Standby pero se puede escuchar un sonido "tic tic" de manera indefinida así que indubitablemente había un corto en el circuito de salida horizontal. Al destapar el TV, y comprobar el transistor T2222 (transistor horizontal) estaba completamente en corto pero entrevistando al cliente, éste dijo que antes de que el TV se apagase, se produjo un ruido estrepitoso repentino apagándose el TV. Con esta indicación dada por el cliente, el ruido provino del flyback 6174V - 6006W el cual junto con los condensadores de sintonía son los responsables mayormente de la muerte del transistor horizontal en TV LGs (en el 80% de los casos, la muerte del transistor horizontal es ocasionada por estos componentes asociados en estos chasis de LG). 

Yendo al almacén de venta me dieron como reemplazo del  flyback 6174V - 6006W el Flyback 154-177B el cual es idéntico. Para el transistor horizontal T2222, coloqué el usado por Samsung, el 2001H pero se le debió agregar un Diodo damper (usé el DGP3.8) ya que este transistor no lo posee internamente. 

Al conectar el TV, y darle Power, el TV encendió perfectamente pero había una falla en la imagen: estaba con un fondo blanco y con líneas de retrasos que ni bajando completamente la perilla al mínimo del screen en el flyback podían eliminarse. Verificando el voltaje de 180Vdc en el amplificador de video en el condensador de 250V 10uF, me di cuenta que estaba ausente así que desconectando todo y siguiendo la pista que lleva la tensión de 180V hacia el amplificador de video, encontré que la resistencia FR501 (1 ohmio 3W) estaba abierta y reemplazándola, conecté todo nuevamente y al encender el TV presentó su imagen perfecta con audio normal. Reparación Exitosa 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Goldstar modelo CN-20B80H 


Síntoma: Línea horizontal en pantalla. 

Al conectar este vicario TV a la red eléctrica, se presentaba una línea horizontal en la imagen así que yendo directamente al circuito de salida vertical, empecé a hacer mediciones en pistas de voltaje de alimentación para el integrado vertical con matrícula LA7837 las cuales se encontraban en perfecto estado y verificando pin por pin del mencionado LA7837 encontré que el pin 12 (salida del integrado para la bobina vertical del yugo de deflexión) se encontraba aislado del PCB debido a una fisura mínima en la pista que conecta a este pin. Al resoldar la pista, así como también resoldando los pines restantes del LA7837, conecté el  TV y este encendió perfectamente con imagen completa y nítida así como también el audio perfecto dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV Goldstar. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## juanje

Es un televisor de rayos catodicos ?


----------



## moonwalker

Por supuesto Juanje, sólo es leer la marca "Goldstar" y estamos en presencia de TVs de tubos de rayos catódicos . Aún por estos lares se siguen reparando TVs de éstos y como vienen varios a mi estante, he querido compartir con él foro los procedimientos de reparación desde hace unos tres años aproximadamente. Hoy voy a reparar a domicilio uno de marca Olimpo sin Audio. Por acá lo postearemos si Dios quiere. Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

*"Goldestar" *como decía mi jefe hará más de treinta y tantos años. Como eran servicio oficial de Elbe y ambas marcas se "arrimaron" por un tiempo, nos hicimos cargo de Goldstar, había uno que parecía un flan  por lo fino que era el plástico del mueble o carcasa.

También nos tocó reparar chasis Sharp, cuando estos se "arrimaron" a Elbe engendrado los ElbeSharp.

Saludos.
PD. Son historias casi de ultratumba.


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *"Goldestar" *como decía mi jefe hará más de treinta y tantos años. Como eran servicio oficial de Elbe y ambas marcas se "arrimaron" por un tiempo, nos hicimos cargo de Goldstar, había uno que parecía un flan  por lo fino que era el plástico del mueble o carcasa.
> 
> También nos tocó reparar chasis Sharp, cuando estos se "arrimaron" a Elbe engendrado los ElbeSharp.
> 
> Saludos.
> PD. Son historias casi de ultratumba.


Aunque esas historias de ultratumba, me fascinan, Pincha! . Ahora Goldstar como todos sabemos es LG y estos Chasis de LG abundan como arroz en estos lugares. Si bien he reparado algunos Sharp, por acá no son tan difundidos como en otros países. Saludos.


----------



## rvm66868

Saludos, me compre un tv santo hace dos años y hace in tiempo se apagó e forma ruidosa, al medir era un capacitor en corto cerca del circuito rf, es un sanyo 32ce5100 pero hace unos dias, piso pantalla negra , enciende y apaga pero no hay imagen, el led de la pantalla enciende , los voltajes de fuente están pero no hay imagen,  cualquier idea es bien recibida porque la sustitución de la placa es extremadamente cara saludos y cuidense


----------



## moonwalker

Hola, el TV, ¿Es un Sanyo? Coloca el modelo. También algunas fotos de los circuitos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

rvm66868 dijo:


> sanyo 32ce5100


Por lo que vi es lcd, pero no encontré información.


----------



## rvm66868

Saludos, me cansé de revisar y no encontré información sobre el modelo 32ce5100 de sanyo por lo que me decidí a ir a ciegas midiendo componentes en la tcom, al iniciar me encuentro el fusible de 2 amp abierto, el diodo d1en corto, los sustituyo los dos y me llegan solo 5 v a la placa por lo que sigo el camino hasta la placa principal y hay MOSFET dañado lo sustituyo y 12 v, el tv esta viéndose de maravilla, gracias por su tiempo siempre se aprecia.


----------



## juanje

Si quieres ganarte la vida reparando televisores te recomiendo que seas ordenado y anotes las averias que vas resolviendo utilizando la base de datos de microsoft Access o en una libreta si no la tienes , y vayas apuntando falla y soluccion del problema en una tabla bien ordenado , veo que trabajais con TV rayos catodicos y no sabeis la suerte que teneis , es como trabajar en el pasado , rescatais dinosaurios , te deseo suerte por que poco a poco los TV que van llegando son de plasma y Led . Pero los de rayos catodicos con valvulas es muy guapo.


----------



## moonwalker

TV simply 14" chasis PH08KX-N22 

Síntoma: Problemas de sintonía.

Luego de unos veinte minutos aproximadamente de encendido, la sintonía de los canales se hacía infructuosa con lluvia en un gran porcentaje ni aún moviendo de lugar la antena podían obtenerse resultados satisfactorios. Al verificar los puentes metálicos que conectan los 33Vdc para el sintonizador (estos puentes metálicos suelen fallar a menudo en estos chasis chinos) pude darme cuenta de que uno de ellos se encontraba sueltos en sus soldaduras así que reemplazando el puente por uno nuevo y resoldando, la sintonía de los canales se obtuvo perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y audio por más de rees horas. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## juanje

No se si el mensaje es para mi o te habras equivocado , la cuestion es que si solucionaste la averia en hora buena , el TV Simply 14" es de TRC ?


----------



## moonwalker

juanje dijo:


> No se si el mensaje es para mi o te habras equivocado , la cuestion es que si solucionaste la averia en hora buena , el TV Simply 14" es de TRC ?





juanje dijo:


> No se si el mensaje es para mi o te habras equivocado , la cuestion es que si solucionaste la averia en hora buena , el TV Simply 14" es de TRC ?


Juanje colega, a quien no entiendo es a ti; desde hace tres años estoy colocando y documentando aquí breves procedimientos de solución para los TVs que reparo. No es el mensaje para usted sino para el foro para compartir y enriquecer con un granito de arena a este foro por tanto todos lo que posteo es una breve reseña de solución para los TVs con diferentes síntomas. Saludos


----------



## juanje

Que no entiendes de mi , algo te molesto ?


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo modelo: OTV-2106S9

Síntoma: Sin audio. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica y darle Power, se puede escuchar un escape de alto voltaje y un típico  olor característico a ozono. Efectivamente había video pero sin audio. Al destapar, la goma chupón del terminal de alta tensión en el flyback se encontraba totalmente desecha así que reemplazando a primera instancia la goma y también el terminal de alto voltaje, se procedió a verificar el circuito de audio encontrando las soldaduras sueltas en los pines del integrado amplificador. Resoldando el integrado de Audio y colocando los parlantes, tras encender el TV, listo! Audio perfecto y potente. Imagen y audio normales. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

TV Supratech 
Mod: Supra Vision Neptuno S2401THC

Síntoma:
Sin imagen. A veces sale pantalla blanca con una línea fina vertical en el centro. Otras veces la imagen solo muestra líneas horizontales de colores y línea vertical en el centro. 

Al conectarlo directamente, sin antena, ya mostraba la avería. En ningún momento llegó a mostrar imagen. 
Se quito la tapa frontal y después se separó la pantalla, pues en este modelo esa es la forma de proceder. Tras revisar por encima la placa de alimentación y la placa principal, no se observó ningún condensador hinchado o con pérdidas ni ninguna otra posible causa del defecto. 

Como una de las principales causas de fallos (desde siempre) son las conexiones entre placas, pasé a revisar la tira de cables y sus conexiones encargados de unir la pantalla con la placa principal. 
Aunque a simple vista los contactos dorados se veían bien, le pasé una goma de borrar y la diferencia fue visible. Lo repasé con cepillo de dientes para desechar posibles restos de goma y aproveché para darle un cepillado a los conectores de la pantalla y la placa. 
Después de esto separé la placa principal y la de alimentación para revisar soldaduras o falsos contactos y al no encontrar nada raro las volví a atornillar y enchufe el aparato a la Red eléctrica. 
La imagen salió perfecta, sin la línea vertical del centro que pensé iba a quedar fija. 
Después de horas, ya días, funcionando correctamente se dio por finalizada la reparación. 
Causa de la averia: suciedad en las conexiones de la tira de cables. 

Dejo imágenes:









Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

juanje dijo:


> Que no entiendes de mi , algo te molesto ?


???? 


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> TV Supratech
> Mod: Supra Vision Neptuno S2401THC
> 
> Síntoma:
> Sin imagen. A veces sale pantalla blanca con una línea fina vertical en el centro. Otras veces la imagen solo muestra líneas horizontales de colores y línea vertical en el centro.
> 
> Al conectarlo directamente, sin antena, ya mostraba la avería. En ningún momento llegó a mostrar imagen.
> Se quito la tapa frontal y después se separó la pantalla, pues en este modelo esa es la forma de proceder. Tras revisar por encima la placa de alimentación y la placa principal, no se observó ningún condensador hinchado o con pérdidas ni ninguna otra posible causa del defecto.
> 
> Como una de las principales causas de fallos (desde siempre) son las conexiones entre placas, pasé a revisar la tira de cables y sus conexiones encargados de unir la pantalla con la placa principal.
> Aunque a simple vista los contactos dorados se veían bien, le pasé una goma de borrar y la diferencia fue visible. Lo repasé con cepillo de dientes para desechar posibles restos de goma y aproveché para darle un cepillado a los conectores de la pantalla y la placa.
> Después de esto separé la placa principal y la de alimentación para revisar soldaduras o falsos contactos y al no encontrar nada raro las volví a atornillar y enchufe el aparato a la Red eléctrica.
> La imagen salió perfecta, sin la línea vertical del centro que pensé iba a quedar fija.
> Después de horas, ya días, funcionando correctamente se dio por finalizada la reparación.
> Causa de la averia: suciedad en las conexiones de la tira de cables.
> 
> Dejo imágenes:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256548
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256550
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256549
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256551
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256552
> 
> Saludos.


Excelente Pincha


----------



## Gerson strauss

juanje dijo:


> Si quieres ganarte la vida reparando televisores te recomiendo que seas ordenado y anotes las averias que vas resolviendo utilizando la base de datos de microsoft Access o en una libreta si no la tienes , y vayas apuntando falla y soluccion del problema en una tabla bien ordenado , veo que trabajais con TV rayos catodicos y no sabeis la suerte que teneis , es como trabajar en el pasado , rescatais dinosaurios , te deseo suerte por que poco a poco los TV que van llegando son de plasma y Led . Pero los de rayos catodicos con valvulas es muy guapo.


Los TV TRC solo tienen una "valvula" los tres cátodos de la pantalla. En Latinoamérica aun se utilizan estos tv y son una fuente de ingreso para algunos técnicos.


----------



## juanje

Es una pasada que aun repareis y funcionen los televisores con catodicos y valvulas , teneis un tesoro , la raya vertical es un problema en deflexion del yugo en horizontal el amplificador tiene un problema .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Que yo sepa en España todavía se usan muchos trc. 
Y si no fuera por el egoísmo generalizado de los vendedores y comerciales que prácticamente han obligado al español medio, sobre todo a la gente mayor, a tirar su televisor trc funcionando para sustituirlo por una birria de lcd con muy mala definición, todavía habría muchisimos más. 

Tengo televisores con más de treinta años funcionando, ¿cuanto dura un lcd? 

En el caso de mi mensaje anterior se trata de un lcd, la línea vertical suele ser problema de pantalla pero hubo suerte. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanje

Conservalo como una joya y los que son todos los circuitos de valvulas son un museo .


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Que yo sepa en España todavía se usan muchos trc.
> Y si no fuera por el egoísmo generalizado de los vendedores y comerciales que prácticamente han obligado al español medio, sobre todo a la gente mayor, a tirar su televisor trc funcionando para sustituirlo por una birria de lcd con muy mala definición, todavía habría muchisimos más.
> 
> Tengo televisores con más de treinta años funcionando, ¿cuanto dura un lcd?
> 
> En el caso de mi mensaje anterior se trata de un lcd, la línea vertical suele ser problema de pantalla pero hubo suerte.
> 
> Saludos.


Muy buena tu observación Pinchavalvulas. Aquí se repara de ambos LEDs y TRCs sin embargo éstos últimos se reparan a granel y es debido a lo que muchos clientes me dicen: "Los TRCs son unos fierros" y hasta no hace mucho reparé uno con unos 20 años de servicio, increíblemente el TV está allí funcionando con una imagen perfecta y sonido potente. Las consultas de muchos colegas aún se encuentran en mi Whatsapp acerca de estos TVs TRCs los cuales se niegan a desaparecer por estos lares aunque la ola de extinguirlos se haya presentado desde hace varios años jajajajaja.  Saludos cordiales Colega.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Siguiendo el Off (comosellame) 
En España siempre ha primado el "culo veo culo quiero" (con perdón por las palabras), el "si tu tienes un audi yo me compro un Mercedes" y sobre todo el "por el precio de este me compro dos de esos" (aunque esos dos sean de peor calidad y duren lo que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio). 
Cuando yo empecé los televisores que se reparaban tenían mínimo 12 ó 13 años y tardaban otros tantos en fallar; Las nuevas generaciones de 7 u 8 años después empezaron a fallar antes, del orden de 6 a 8 años, pero los últimos ( la mayoría con montajes híbridos o vestel o chinos) fallaban como muy tarde a los tres o cuatro años. De ahí se pueden sacar conclusiones de como funcionan hoy en día las fábricas y los diseños de los ingeniebrios que se venden al mejor postor*. 

Sigo echando de menos la calidad de los buenos trc, porque en las comparaciones con los lcd estos últimos salen perdiendo a mi parecer.  Sobre todo en las marcas oferta que son las más vendidas 
Fin del Off loquesea. 

*Si alguno se ofende lo siento, es mi forma de verlo e incluso lo he vivido con el perito de una empresa en que trabajé. 

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Siguiendo el Off (comosellame)
> En España siempre ha primado el "culo veo culo quiero" (con perdón por las palabras), el "si tu tienes un audi yo me compro un Mercedes" y sobre todo el "por el precio de este me compro dos de esos" (aunque esos dos sean de peor calidad y duren lo que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio).
> Cuando yo empecé los televisores que se reparaban tenían mínimo 12 ó 13 años y tardaban otros tantos en fallar; Las nuevas generaciones de 7 u 8 años después empezaron a fallar antes, del orden de 6 a 8 años, pero los últimos ( la mayoría con montajes híbridos o vestel o chinos) fallaban como muy tarde a los tres o cuatro años. De ahí se pueden sacar conclusiones de como funcionan hoy en día las fábricas y los diseños de los ingeniebrios que se venden al mejor postor*.
> 
> Sigo echando de menos la calidad de los buenos trc, porque en las comparaciones con los lcd estos últimos salen perdiendo a mi parecer.  Sobre todo en las marcas oferta que son las más vendidas
> Fin del Off loquesea.
> 
> *Si alguno se ofende lo siento, es mi forma de verlo e incluso lo he vivido con el perito de una empresa en que trabajé.
> 
> Saludos.


Totalmente de acuerdo Pinchavalvulas, justamente ayer un joven me decía las mismas palabras que has dicho: que los LCDs salen perdiendo ante los TRCs y esto, yo como técnico de todo tipo de TVs, también afirmo por tanto corroboro tus palabras al 100%. Ésto también me da aún más ánimo para seguir posteando artículos breves acerca de Fallas & soluciones de TVs TRCs ya que hay quienes tratan de denigrar algunas veces la labor que se postea con mucho cariño al foro.

Ayer que pasaba a visitar a una familia, una señora salió de su casa y me dijo que le revisara un tv LG TRC  que posee una falla con colores raros jajaja vamos a ver de qué se trata y posteamos acá. Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Pinchavalvulas veo que eres un perro viejo, y moonwalker vas adquiriendo una esperiencia espectacular, muy bueno lo vuestro, muchas gracias por compartir con el foro...


----------



## rvm66868

Saludos, de acuerdo con ustedes, mis respetos a los que todavía se dedican a solucionar estos problemas


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung KSA9 

Síntoma: Imagen con efecto cojín.

Un vecino tenía varios días diciéndome que le reparara un pequeño TV de 14" así que trayéndolo a mi mesa, al encenderlo, el TV encendía normal sin embargo la imagen tenía efecto cojín con contornos irregulares. Se podía escuchar un pitido duro y molesto en la fuente. Comprobando los voltajes de alimentación y confirmando que estaban bien, sin duda alguna había una falla en el circuito de Salida horizontal. Procedí a bajar rápidamente el yugo de deflexión y al observarlo en su bobina interna, se encontraron muchas espiras sulfatadas y partidas que sin duda alguna era la causa del problema. Buscando en mi estantería, encontré un yugo casi exacto al original del TV  así que colocándolo en su lugar, el efecto cojín desapareció  mostrando imagen completa en sus dimensiones y con buen sonido. Reparación Exitosa 100%


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo Chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: No enciende. 

El cliente manifestó que antes de apagarse había un fuerte sonido como de chispas y que muchos sufrieron de electrocuciones breves  y nadie quería pasarle de cerca. 
Al destapar el TV, lógicamente la goma del terminal alto voltaje se encontraba podrida así que cambiándola, hice también un resoldado en la tarjeta principal. Luego Conectando el TV a la red eléctrica y darle Power, el TV encendió pero con imagen temblorosa y cerrada en los laterales parecido a un efecto cojín, pero luego se apagó y no encendió más ni siquiera el Led de Standby.
Verificando los voltajes en la fuente de poder, encontré que la tensión de +B estaba en 0V pero también los voltajes +/-13V para vertical y los 14V para las subtensiones que producen los 5V para Standby y 3.3V para el micro, sólo se encontraban los voltajes de 24Vdc para el transformador driver horizontal y los 12Vdc para la etapa de Audio. Aislando el circuito de salida horizontal de la fuente de poder, de igual manera la falla en la fuente persistía así que verificando cada resistencia y Diodo que forma parte del circuito de feedback-Error se encontró que todo estaba perfecto sólo  faltaba hacer el cambio definitivo al Optocoplador PC817 el cual, al reemplazarlo, todas las tensiones de fuente aparecieron correctamente: 110Vdc para +B, 5Vdc para EPROM, 3.3Vdc para microcontrolador y +/-13Vdc para el circuito vertical. Conectando el circuito de salida horizontal a la fuente +B y dándole Power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con  imagen y sonido. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: Desplazamiento de la imagen. 

Una muchacha me envió un mensaje diciéndome que la imagen de su TV no tenía estabilidad y que se veía la imagen como cuando pasamos la fotos del Celular una por una . Yendo hacia su casa, en realidad la falla era que la imagen se desplazaba de abajo hacia arriba rápida e indefinidamente por lo que pude suponer que era una falla de sincronismo vertical. Verificando cada resistencia minuciosamente del área vertical, encontré que todo estaba perfectamente así que cambiando el diodo ZD412 Zener de 12V (la falla se corrige cambiando este Diodo) sin embargo la imagen siguió desplazándose sin control. Apagando todo, hice revisión directamente en el circuito de sincronismo vertical pero en la sección del integrado jungla en sus pines V-Ramp (Vertical Ramp) y V-Out (vertical out) consiguiendo la resistencia R512 de 47K 1% desvalorizada en 49K. Reemplazando la resistencia por otra en valores normales, tras encender el TV, listo! La imagen quedó fija y perfecta dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis CW81B

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, se enciende el Led Standby pero al presionar +/-CH el TV no se inmuta y permanece en Standby. Al destapar el TV y echar un vistazo, todo se veía en orden y verificando la tensión +B en el condensador de 100uF 160V, encontré que se estaba descargando muy lento por lo que concluí que el circuito horizontal estaba aislado de la fuente. Desconectando el TV, verifiqué y encontré que la resistencia FR403 (2.2 ohmios 2W) que lleva la tensión +B al primario del flyback, estaba abierta así que comprobando directamente el transistor C6090 (transistor horizontal) arrojó en corto. 

Luego de hacer pruebas en los voltajes de alimentación y verificando el condensador de sintonía y los de corrección, y 
Cambiando el transistor Horizontal  por uno original con código 2SD2499, tras enchufar el TV, éste encendió perfectamente con buena calidad y sonido. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Panorama C14B-3

Síntoma: Imagen blanca.

Un tv pequeño de 14" que trajo un cliente a mi estante pero que al encenderlo mostraba imagen totalmente blanca así que destapándolo, me dirigí directamente al amplificador de video y por medio de la inspección visual noté un puente metálico totalmente deshecho por el óxido el cual precisamente conecta la tensión de 180Vdc al circuito de amplificación de video. Tras remover el puente podrido, y colocar un trozo metálico en su lugar, la imagen apareció perfecta sólo haciendo algunos ajustes de Focus y screen en el flyback sin embargo no habían ni rastro de canales así que verificando los voltajes en el sintonizador había ausencia de los 33V  debido también a puentes metálicos sulfatados que conectan este voltaje. Reemplazando dichos puentes, al realizar la  autoprogramación, los canales aparecieron perfectamente con excelente imagen y audio dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSCA

Síntoma: Sin sonido. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, éste muestra excelente imagen pero sin audio. El cliente me había manifestado que antes de que el TV dejara de tener sonido, el audio de repente desaparecía y luego regresaba con un nivel algo bajo. Preparándome con unos parlantes recuperado que tenía guardado en mi stock, llegué al sitio donde se encontraba el TV, y verificando los parlantes de éste, ambos parlantes estaban abiertos. Reemplazando los parlantes por los que tenía yo, el audio apareció perfecto y con suficiente potencia dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV SANKEY CHASIS PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Una cliente me comentó que su TV encendía cuando "le daba la gana" una vez que pasaba unas horas de desconectado del switch principal. Al llegar al sitio, efectivamente conectado el TV, y pasar el switch, ni siquiera encendía el Led de Standby aún cuando pasaron casi unos cinco minutos aproximadamente. 

Al destapar el TV noté todo bajo orden en el circuito y conectándolo nuevamente a la red eléctrica había presencia de los 155Vdc en el condensador gordo principal de la fuente primaria sin embargo no había rastro de tensión en el secundario de la fuente ni siquiera el eterno voltaje Standby de 5Vdc en la memoria EPROM 24C08. Con esto podía concluir que la falla radicaba en la fuente de poder así que desconectando todo, empecé una revisión minuciosa en el circuito primario de la fuente, sobre resistencias y diodos consiguiendo la resistencia R520 de 120K de reposición de tensión para el pin VDD del integrado de regulación de fuente   muy desvalorizada arrojando un valor de 129K. Reemplazando dicha resistencia, y conectando todo nuevamente, aún no encendía el Led Standby ni siquiera rastro de tensiones en el secundario de la fuente sin embargo luego de dos minutos de espera, el Led Standby empezó a parpadear y noté que la tensión de Standby (5V) se encontraba en 3V mientras las demás tensiones también se encontraban baja. Al desconectar el TV y volverlo a conectar ya el tv quedaba muerto sólo apareciendo los Voltajes luego de aproximadamente unos segundos o un minuto con el Led titilando hasta que quedaba fijo en el instante que los voltajes quedaban con su nivel normal. 

Concluyendo de que  esta falla de retardo luego de ser desconectado el TV se presenta también comúnmente en chasis de Samsung, la solución fue cambiar el condensador C523  10uF /50V que filtra la tensión de alimentación para el oscilador interno del integrado de regulación STRW del primario. Al reemplazar dicho condensador (debe respetarse la capacitancia porque con 47uF no resultó) el Led de Standby encendió rápidamente y los niveles de tensión en el secundario de la fuente, quedaron totalmente normales. Al desconectar el circuito por unas horas y luego por un día y volviéndolo a  conectar, el TV arranca normalmente con imagen y sonido perfecto dando como finiquitada la reparación de este Chasis que me resultó algo tedioso .  Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## DJ T3

Para futuras cuestiones, y si quieren remitan a éste post en un futuro.

Éste espacio es *SOLO* para ir colocando las fallas con su respectivos procedimientos para repararlas.

Aquí no se consulta ni se escribe sin seguir el mismo formato que se viene haciendo, para eso está el resto del foro.

Toda consulta se deberan realizar en los correspondientes foros/subforos, no desvirtuemos éste que tantos aportes, tiempo y esfuerzos están dando de forma desinteresada los foristas para quienes tengan un problema similar, pueda recurrir a ésta documentación, antes de realizar alguna consulta.

Saludos.


----------



## rulfo

moonwalker dijo:


> TV SANKEY CHASIS PH08KX-N22
> 
> Síntoma: No enciende.
> 
> Una cliente me comentó que su TV encendía cuando "le daba la gana" una vez que pasaba unas horas de desconectado del switch principal. Al llegar al sitio, efectivamente conectado el TV, y pasar el switch, ni siquiera encendía el Led de Standby aún cuando pasaron casi unos cinco minutos aproximadamente.
> 
> Al destapar el TV noté todo bajo orden en el circuito y conectándolo nuevamente a la red eléctrica había presencia de los 155Vdc en el condensador gordo principal de la fuente primaria sin embargo no había rastro de tensión en el secundario de la fuente ni siquiera el eterno voltaje Standby de 5Vdc en la memoria EPROM 24C08. Con esto podía concluir que la falla radicaba en la fuente de poder así que desconectando todo, empecé una revisión minuciosa en el circuito primario de la fuente, sobre resistencias y diodos consiguiendo la resistencia R520 de 120K de reposición de tensión para el pin VDD del integrado de regulación de fuente   muy desvalorizada arrojando un valor de 129K. Reemplazando dicha resistencia, y conectando todo nuevamente, aún no encendía el Led Standby ni siquiera rastro de tensiones en el secundario de la fuente sin embargo luego de dos minutos de espera, el Led Standby empezó a parpadear y noté que la tensión de Standby (5V) se encontraba en 3V mientras las demás tensiones también se encontraban baja. Al desconectar el TV y volverlo a conectar ya el tv quedaba muerto sólo apareciendo los Voltajes luego de aproximadamente unos segundos o un minuto con el Led titilando hasta que quedaba fijo en el instante que los voltajes quedaban con su nivel normal.
> 
> Concluyendo de que  esta falla de retardo luego de ser desconectado el TV se presenta también comúnmente en chasis de Samsung, la solución fue cambiar el condensador C523  10uF /50V que filtra la tensión de alimentación para el oscilador interno del integrado de regulación STRW del primario. Al reemplazar dicho condensador (debe respetarse la capacitancia porque con 47uF no resultó) el Led de Standby encendió rápidamente y los niveles de tensión en el secundario de la fuente, quedaron totalmente normales. Al desconectar el circuito por unas horas y luego por un día y volviéndolo a  conectar, el TV arranca normalmente con imagen y sonido perfecto dando como finiquitada la reparación de este Chasis que me resultó algo tedioso .  Reparación Exitosa 100%.


Si no he entendido mal, colocaste 47uf y no dio resultado, y con 10uf todo fue correctamente, por curiosidad que explicación puede tener? 
Gracias


----------



## J2C

rulfo dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal, colocaste 47uf y no dio resultado, y con 10uf todo fue correctamente, por curiosidad que explicación puede tener?
> Gracias



El valor correcto era de 10 uF  y posiblemente haya una resistencia que al quintuplicar la capacidad varié una constante de tiempo que desmejora el funcionamiento. 

No tengo el esquema, para realizar un mejor analisis, pero lo recomendable es volver a colocar del mismo valor.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

J2C dijo:


> El valor correcto era de 10 uF y posiblemente haya una resistencia que *al quintuplicar la capacidad varié una constante de tiempo *que desmejora el funcionamiento.


Por eso le llamé varias veces la atención al almacén que nos suministraba el material al taller, siempre cambiaban los valores que habíamos pedido.
Y al explicarle lo de la constante de tiempo me contestaron que los electrolíticos sólo se usan de filtro.


----------



## J2C

Pinchavalvulas pasa que esa fuente usa un integrado STRW que posee toda la parte de conmutación y la potencia de la fuente en un encapsulado tipo TO-3 plastico o poco mas grande y esta todo interconectado/relacionado.

Desde la datasheet Sanken/Allegro ya te dan los valores recomendados para la utilización de dichos integrados.

Aparte "los almaceneros" solo cuentan piezas según un código, salvo que sean ingenieros


----------



## moonwalker

Hola muchachos. Efectivamente  parece extraño pero al colocar un condensador de 47uF en vez del de 10uF que originalmente tenía, la falla de retardo continuó en el TV (aunque analizando o concluyendo tal vez vanamente, no sé si el condensador de 47uF colocado tenía alguna avería pese a que lo ví perfecto) coloqué un condensador de 10uF que tenía en mi caja y listo corregido el problema. Ahora como éste es un chasis (PH08KX-N22) muy difundido por estos lares, haré la prueba de cambiar ese condensador por uno de mayor capacitancia. Sin embargo en TV Samsung, el condensador que se usa es de 47uF y cuando éste capacidad provoca un retardo en el encendido del TV una vez que pasa hora desconectado. Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo Chasis CN-001LF

Síntoma: imágen parpadeante. 

Una vecina me comentó que su TV tenía imagen parpadeante y que quedaba normal cuando pasaba aproximadamente un par de minutos sin embargo con el pasar de los días ya el TV mostraba Imagen borrosa. En realidad el parpadeo de la imagen se debía a un escape de alto voltaje considerable en el terminal de alta tensión del flyback debido a que la goma que cubre dicho terminal se encontraba totalmente fisurada. También el terminal de alto voltaje 
se encontraba oxidado así que limándolo de todo óxido e impureza y  Cambiando la goma y haciendo unos retoques en algunos puntos de soldadura, el TV quedó perfecto con hermosa imagen y buen sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: imagen inestable con desplazamiento.

En esta semana, una señora me pidió el favor de que fuera un momento a su casa y que le acomodara el decodificador de TDT que tenía colocado en su TV porque la imagen se movía de un lado a otro y ella estaba segura de que había presionado una tecla del control remoto y había ocasionado el problema sin embargo cuando llegué al lugar, pude darme cuenta de que el problema no era el Deco de TDT ni nada por el estilo sino que era una falla interna propia del TV el cual manifestaba un desplazamiento rápido y constante de la imagen que se traducía simplemente a una falla de sincronismo vertical. En estos días había resuelto una falla idéntica en un chasis de LG con este mismo código así que rápidamente al destapar el TV, procedí a verificar la R512 de 4.7K 1% conectada al pin de referencia VCO del microjungla LG631 la cual conseguí desvalorizada arrojando un valor óhmico de 5K y Eureka! Ese era el problema. Al cambiar la resistencia, y encender el TV, la falla desapareció y la imagen era totalmente estable con buena calidad y nitidez y perfecto sonido. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV HYUNDAI CHASIS PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: Sin imagen 

Una señora me comentó que la imagen de su TV se iba constantemente hasta que dejó de presentar imágenes en la pantalla pero lo que en realidad causaba la falla en el TV era un escape grande de alto voltaje en el terminal del Flyback que causaba que la imagen se ausentara. Revisando el Flyback, si bien la goma se encontraba bien, el cable en la parte superior llegando al terminal de MAT, se encontraba fisurado por lo que el escape era enorme a través de esa abertura. Cortando esa sección de cable y nuevamente haciendo un empalme con el terminal se conectó a la pantalla sellando la goma con silicona. Esperando que secara por unos minutos, observé la tarjeta principal y noté que el Condensador de filtro de tensión -13V para el vertical se encontraba hinchado así que aproveché para cambiarlo. Conectando todo, procedí a encender el TV y éste encendió con buena calidad de imagen y sonido dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Gerson strauss

Voy a hacerle competencia a moonwalker 

TV DAEWOO CHASIS CN-001G.

Síntoma: No enciende.

El televisor al dar power intenta encender pero a los 3 segundos vuelve a Standby, repitiéndose la acción si se deja conectado. Note un ruido en la parte de atrás del TV como de chispeo. Destapo el TV y noto fuga de alto voltaje en el cuerpo del Flyback, intento repararlo pero sin éxito. El flyback original es el FSA37023M pero no logre conseguirlo, pero si encontré el FSA37012M que son idénticos. Antes de cambiarlo noto que el TV tiene muchos puntos de soldadura en mal estado y además con la ayuda de un medidor de ESR reviso los capacitores del circuito, encontrando 3 bastante averiados. Cambio los capacitores, reparo las soldaduras y cambio el flyback. Al encender el TV, solo falta ajustar los controles de Screen y Focus y el televisor queda con muy buena imagen y sonido.


----------



## moonwalker

Jajajaja. Muy bien Gerson Strauss 


Gerson strauss dijo:


> Voy a hacerle competencia a moonwalker



TV SIMPLY chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada verticalmente.

Al encender el TV, la imagen estaba cerrada verticalmente en forma de trapecio invertido así que desconectando todo, empecé a inspeccionar en el circuito de salida horizontal descubriendo que la bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión arrojaba una impedancia anormal de 6.7 ohmios la cual debe estar en 3.2 ohmios aproximadamente para esta sección, así que se había encontrado el causante de la falla. Bajando el yugo e inspeccionándolo, se dio como diagnóstico reemplazarlo así que yendo a mi casa, busqué en mi stock de yugos y encontré uno idéntico que se convertiría en la solución de la falla de este TV el cual quedó con la imagen completa y correcta en sus dimensiones con buen sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9C

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, éste está completamente muerto ni aún el Led verde de Standby encendía por lo que era casi seguro de que la falla radicaba en la fuente sin embargo el cliente me decía que el problema radicaba en el fusible solamente  pero luego de destapar el TV, se procedió a verificar el circuito. Conectando el TV, encontré normal el voltaje principal de 150Vdc en el condensador gordo del primario pero no habían rastro de tensión en el secundario de la fuente: voltaje +B (125Vdc) y Voltaje Standby (5V) totalmente nulos. Desconectando todo procedí a verificar en el circuito primario de la fuente resistencia tras resistencia y diodos alrededor del IC801 pwm regulador de fuente (H5Q0765RT) pero todo estaba correcto. Descartando el comparador de error TL431 y el Optocoplador PC817 ya era indubitable que el H5Q0765RT PWM regulador IC de fuente de poder era el causante de la muerte de la fuente así que buscando entre mis cachivaches  encontré el integrado en una tarjeta Samsung de reciclaje. Al reemplazar el IC, y conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby encendió y los voltajes de secundario aparecieron correctamente. Al darle power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido dando como terminada la reparación de este Chasis. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo Chassis CN-001G

Síntoma: No enciende

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el TV enciende el Led rojo de Standby pero al presionar Power desde el panel, el TV no arranca. Al destapar el TV, y voltear la tarjeta, conecté el circuito y al puentear el microswitch de Power momentáneamente, el TV encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y audio siendo responsable el microswitch en mal estado. Reemplazando los seis pulsadores, el TV encendió perfectamente operando con total normalidad dándole como solucionada la falla de encendido para este chasis. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung KS9A

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, no hay Led de Standby encendido sólo ligero ruido. Al destapar el TV, y verificar el punto +B de fuente secundaria, noté que había un corto parcial de aproximadamente 400 ohmios (ambas direcciones) por lo que indubitablemente la avería se encontraba en el circuito de salida horizontal. Echando un vistazo al flyback y demás componentes del circuito horizontal, noté que el condensador CR409 470p 2KV (condensador en paralelo con el condensador principal de sintonía)
estaba fisurado y quemado así que bajándolo y verificando la continuidad en el punto +B, Ya el corto había desaparecido así que el responsable era dicho condensador CR409 que estaba en cortocircuito. Reemplazando el condensador, y conectando el circuito, el TV encendió perfectamente con imagen sin embargo estaba muy oscura y al colocar el menú, el vídeo desaparecía. Verificando el circuito de ABL, encontré la resistencia R423 82K 1% desvalorizada en 93K así que cambiándola también, la imagen alcanzó su luminancia correcta sin embargo había una tercera falla más  : había una franja oscura vertical en la parte derecha de la pantalla que abarcaba casi un 30% de ésta. Está última fue solucionada tras cambiar el condensador de función Sandcastle CR404S de 680p 2KV y listo! El TV quedó funcionando perfectamente con hermosa imagen y buen sonido dando como terminada la reparación de este Chasis. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Panasonic 21" Panablack 

Síntoma: sin vídeo. 

Al conectar el TV y encenderse, hay audio potente pero no hay rastro de video, la Pantalla totalmente apagada. Al destapar, directamente observé la tarjeta del socket o Amplificador de video en el cañón de la pantalla y noté muchas soldaduras frías en la base del socket especialmente la resistencia que lleva la tensión AC para el Heater la cual se encontraba prácticamente suelta. Al resoldar todo el circuito amplificador de video, y dicho punto Heater o calefactor, y darle Power el TV encendió con imagen perfecta y nítida sólo haciendo un pequeño ajuste de Focus desde el flyback para darle un toque de más enfoque al video dando como finiquitada la reparación de este Panasonic de antaño. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV DaewooDC chino 21"

Síntoma: pantalla incompleta parte inferior. 

Una cliente me llamó durante varios días para que fuera a ver su TV pero no había ido por varios trabajos y contratiempos que  que tuve sin dejarme tiempo holgado para verificar su TV así que la señora le dio el TV a otro colega para que se lo reparara sin embargo nuevamente la señora me llamó y pidió el servicio urgente así que movido por la urgencia del cliente fui a su casa y al conectar el TV, éste encendía con Pantalla incompleta horizontalmente en la parte inferior como un 25%. La señora confesó que el técnico anterior lo había dejado igual solo cambiandole algunos condensadores electrolíticos pero que no funcionó. 

Al verificar el circuito de salida vertical, encontré que el voltaje de alimentación era el correcto +/-14V y las resistencias del divisor resistivo para el comparador interno del integrado vertical LA78040 se encontraban en sus valores normales. También verificando el yugo en su bobina vertical, encontré que su impedancia era la correcta así que también descartando estas primeras cosas, retoqué las soldaduras del integrado microjungla por si el pulso de sincronismo vertical  desde el jungla no empalmaba con el vertical IC LA78040 sin embargo la falla persistía. Ya viendo porque razón el otro colega había abandonado el TV , empecé a buscar pista por pista en el pinout del integrado vertical LA78040 pues si había algún pin con falso contacto sobre el circuito sin embargo todo estaba bien. Ya teniendo todo el protocolo listo  entonces procedí a cambiar el diodo 1N4007 del pin V-pump del integrado vertical (esta falla puede ser ocasionada por este Diodo aun cuando éste dé buenos resultados con el tester) sin embargo la falla persistió . Ya teniendo todos los pasos cumplidos, opté por reemplazar el integrado LA78040 por uno que tenía en mi caja de herramientas, y tras encender el TV, bingo! La pantalla abrió completamente y al colocar el Deco de TDT con que lo conectan, la imagen quedó genial y nítida con buen sonido dando como terminada la reparación de este TV Daewoo chino. Confieso que esta falla es inusual que sea causada por el mismo circuito integrado vertical en este caso el LA78040 ya que siempre es ocasionada por mal filtrado en el circuito vertical debido a condensadores electrolíticos secos o averiados o resistencias desvalorizadas sin embargo en este caso como apunte a considerar, el LA78040 era el que ocasionaba dicha pantalla incompleta. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV SIMPLY CHASIS PH0KX-N22

Síntoma: no enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, se observa el Led rojo de Standby encendido sin embargo al pulsar +/-CH desde el panel frontal, el TV no arranca sino que permanece en modo Standby. Al destapar, encontré dos condensadores electrolíticos inflados los cuales correspondían al de tensión de 14V para el Amplificador de audio y el de tensión -13V para el vertical que luego de ser reemplazados, intenté nuevamente encender el TV pulsando las teclas del panel +/CH sin embargo aún no encendía. Verificando, las tensiones de fuente en el secundario, encontré normales sus niveles: 110Vdc para +B, 5V para integrado EPROM, 3.3V para el micom así que sólo me tocaba investigar porque no había oscilación horizontal desde el jungla. No confiándome de las teclas +/-CH, tomé la pequeña tarjeta que contiene estos microswitches y haciendo un puente momentáneo en los dos terminales de la misma (GND + KEY) tampoco obtuve arranque en el TV sin embargo dirigiéndome a los terminales de entrada de microswitches (GND + KEY) del propio PCB, y puenteándolo momentáneamente, el TV arrancó activándose el circuito de salida horizontal con Audio e imagen normal. Verificando el cable dual que conecta la tarjeta exterior del teclado, encontré que uno de ellos no arrojaba continuidad así que había descubierto el por qué el TV no arrancaba. Reemplazando el cable que estaba internamente dañado agregué otro en su lugar y también cambiando todos los microswitches de función, tras presionar +/-CH, el TV encendió  perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Puedo imaginar que la dueña del TV no poseía control remoto y por ende al usar sólo el teclado frontal, el TV quedaba en Standby. Reparación 100& Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Royal modelo RT-21AUS

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Dos chicos vinieron a mi taller diciéndome que habían intentado de reparar su TV que había dejado de encender y que sólo observaron pues si veían algún "cosito de esos que hay dentro"dañado . 

Al destaparlo, observé que los muchachos habían cambiado dos condensadores electroliticos pero los puntos de soldaduras que colocaron delataban que eran unos novicios en el campo de guerra . Conectando el TV a la red eléctrica,   se encendía el Led de Standby pero no había arranque u oscilación horizontal, el tv permanecía en modo Standby. Noté un condensador electrolítico algo sospechoso en su etiqueta corrida ligeramente de 470uF /16V que corresponde al de tensión de 13Vdc para la etapa de control y de donde se derivan las tensiones de 5V y 3.3V para la memoria EPROM y microcontrolador respectivamente. Al cambiarlo por uno de 1000uF /25V, y presionar +/- CH, listo! El TV encendió perfectamente con imagen nítida y perfecto sonido sin embargo al transcurso de un par de minutos, la imagen tomaba una tonalidad verdosa y luego de un tiempo regresaba con sus colores normales y así indefinidamente.  Verificando el voltaje en los cátodos de la pantalla encontré que la tensión era de 180Vdc para el cátodo Azúl (valor muy alto) mientras que para los cátodos verde y rojo, la tensión era de 140Vdc la cual es un nivel que indica normalidad. 

Desconectando todo, verifiqué el amplificador de color azúl y extrayendo el transistor C2482 correspondiente a esa sección, lo reemplacé por uno más robusto y de mejores prestaciones con código C3229. Al colocar el nuevo transistor y encender, el TV quedó funcionando perfectamente con sus colores normales y perfecto sonido durante varias horas, dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV SAMSUNG CHASIS KS9(H)

Síntoma: no enciende. 

Un viejo Samsung de guerra que me llegó al taller el cual al conectar a la red eléctrica, sólo encendía el Led verde de Standby sin embargo al presionar Power, no encendía sino que permanecía en modo Standby. Al destapar el TV, con la inspección visual pude notar un Condensador estaba muy hinchado el cual correspondía al C820 de 2200uF/25V de filtro para la tensión de 14Vdc para el multiplicador de voltaje de donde se derivan las diferentes tensiones de alimentación para oscilador jungla y sintonizador. Sin duda alguna era el responsable de la falta de arranque del TV así que reemplazándolo como también los dos condensadores de 100uF, 47uF x 160V de filtro de tensión +B, el TV encendió perfectamente con imagen y audio sin embargo había un desorden en el control de funciones del TV: primeramente no había luminancia en la pantalla (imagen oscura) sólo se veían perfectamente el OSD. Al presionar las teclas +/-VOL y +/-CH, éstas funcionaban correctamente sin embargo al presionar la tecla de MENU, el TV se apagaba volviendo a modo Standby pero nuevamente se auto encendía. En otras instancias al presionar MENU, el TV se cerraba horizontalmente en una franja  blanca ancha apagándose y volviendo a encenderse. Sospechando de la memoria EPROM, de igual manera procedí a verificar cada uno de los voltajes de alimentación para microcontrolador y EPROM el cual arrojaba 5V, un nivel normal. Los 5V y 33V para el sintonizador se encontraban bien así que procedí a reemplazar el integrado EPROM C21DC por un 24C04 que extraje de una tarjeta Samsung KS9 tantus. Al reemplazar, el TV encendió correctamente y al presionar la tecla MENÚ, ya se mostraba normal el OSD de menú en pantalla corroborando que la función errática era causada por la anterior memoria EPROM. Sintonizando los canales, la imagen era muy buena con audio normal así que lo tapé para entregarlo al siguiente día (hoy ) pero hoy cuando lo tenía bajo funcionamiento, la imagen se tornó verdosa así que me tocó nuevamente destapar el TV . 

Verificando los cátodos en el amplificador de video RGB en el cañón de la pantalla, el cátodo de color azúl tenía una tensión de 172Vdc lo cual es un valor muy alto indicando que el amplificador correspondiente no está funcionando ya que los tres cátodos deben tener tensiones idénticas, es decir 140Vdc en este caso. Al verificar la tensión RGB desde el jungla noté que la tensión B (azúl) se encontraba disminuida en 0.9V cuando R y G se encontraban en 1.7V así que sin duda alguna la falla provenía desde el propio integrado  jungla en su pin de salida B. Desconectando todo y verificando las tres salidas RGB del jungla, noté que la salida B (azúl) tenía un valor de 610 ohmios respecto a GND mientras las otras salidas daban como resultado infinito. Desoldando el pin B-out del jungla, encontré que no era dicho pin el que marcaba la rara resistencia, sino el diodo zener DZ209 (12V 1/4W) conectado como protector entre B-out y GND, el cual estaba en corto marcando aproximadamente 630 en ambas direcciones. Al reemplazar el diodo y encender el TV, listo! Imagen clara con colores normales y sonido perfecto dando como terminada la reparación de este TV. Reparación Exitosa 100%.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 30, 2020

TV SAMSUNG CHASIS KS9(H)

Síntoma: no enciende. 

Un viejo Samsung de guerra que me llegó al taller el cual al conectar a la red eléctrica, sólo encendía el Led verde de Standby sin embargo al presionar Power, no encendía sino que permanecía en modo Standby. Al destapar el TV, con la inspección visual pude notar un Condensador estaba muy hinchado el cual correspondía al C820 de 2200uF/25V de filtro para la tensión de 14Vdc para el multiplicador de voltaje de donde se derivan las diferentes tensiones de alimentación para oscilador jungla y sintonizador. Sin duda alguna era el responsable de la falta de arranque del TV así que reemplazándolo como también los dos condensadores de 100uF, 47uF x 160V de filtro de tensión +B, el TV encendió perfectamente con imagen y audio sin embargo había un desorden en el control de funciones del TV: primeramente no había luminancia en la pantalla (imagen oscura) sólo se veían perfectamente el OSD. Al presionar las teclas +/-VOL y +/-CH, éstas funcionaban correctamente sin embargo al presionar la tecla de MENU, el TV se apagaba volviendo a modo Standby pero nuevamente se auto encendía. En otras instancias al presionar MENU, el TV se cerraba horizontalmente en una franja  blanca ancha apagándose y volviendo a encenderse. Sospechando de la memoria EPROM, de igual manera procedí a verificar cada uno de los voltajes de alimentación para microcontrolador y EPROM el cual arrojaba 5V, un nivel normal. Los 5V y 33V para el sintonizador se encontraban bien así que procedí a reemplazar el integrado EPROM C21DC por un 24C04 que extraje de una tarjeta Samsung KS9 tantus. Al reemplazar, el TV encendió correctamente y al presionar la tecla MENÚ, ya se mostraba normal el OSD de menú en pantalla corroborando que la función errática era causada por la anterior memoria EPROM. Sintonizando los canales, la imagen era muy buena con audio normal así que lo tapé para entregarlo al siguiente día (hoy ) pero hoy cuando lo tenía bajo funcionamiento, la imagen se tornó verdosa así que me tocó nuevamente destapar el TV . 

Verificando los cátodos en el amplificador de video RGB en el cañón de la pantalla, el cátodo de color azúl tenía una tensión de 172Vdc lo cual es un valor muy alto indicando que el amplificador correspondiente no está funcionando ya que los tres cátodos deben tener tensiones idénticas, es decir 140Vdc en este caso. Al verificar la tensión RGB desde el jungla noté que la tensión B (azúl) se encontraba disminuida en 0.9V cuando R y G se encontraban en 1.7V así que sin duda alguna la falla provenía desde el propio integrado  jungla en su pin de salida B. Desconectando todo y verificando las tres salidas RGB del jungla, noté que la salida B (azúl) tenía un valor de 610 ohmios respecto a GND mientras las otras salidas daban como resultado infinito. Desoldando el pin B-out del jungla, encontré que no era dicho pin el que marcaba la rara resistencia, sino el diodo zener DZ209 (12V 1/4W) conectado como protector entre B-out y GND, el cual estaba en corto marcando aproximadamente 630 en ambas direcciones. Al reemplazar el diodo y encender el TV, listo! Imagen clara con colores normales y sonido perfecto dando como terminada la reparación de este TV. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: No enciende.

El TV es de un primo que me dijo que se había apagado pero que estaba seguro que era el botón de corriente  (switch) porque estaba muerto. Efectivamente cuando conecté el TV y pasé el switch, ni siquiera encendía el led rojo de Standby pero tampoco había sonido el típico sonido de "Tic tic" cuando el circuito de salida horizontal está en corto así que el problema radicaba definitivamente en la fuente de poder. 

Al destapar el TV y conectar la tarjeta, encontré que había tensión principal VCC de 165V en el condensador gordo principal del primario así que quedaba descartada cualquier parte del circuito de entrada AC y pasando del lado del secundario encontré 0V en el voltaje eterno de Standby 5V confirmando esto que la fuente tenía problemas. Desconectando todo, empecé a verificar resistencia tras resistencia en el lado del primario de la fuente así como también diodos y el circuito feedback y comparador de error el cual tenía sus componentes con valores seguros. Ya con todo comprobado, sólo quedaba reemplazar el IC801 integrado de regulación PWM del primario de fuente STRW6753. Buscando entre mis integrados reciclados encontré uno el cual al colocarlo y conectar el TV, éste encendió perfectamente con buena calidad de audio e imagen. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey CLED32D01 

Síntoma: Pantalla oscura. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica y presionar Power, hay audio normal pero  no hay video por imagen oscura ya que lógicamente el Backlight no estaba funcionando. 

Al destapar el TV, se consigue el condensador electrolítico EB104 de 330uF/35V inflado el cual corresponde al filtro de la tensión principal que alimenta el circuito driver + Backlight. Verificando diodos y resistencias en el circuito driver para el Backlight, encontré que todo estaba bien y al reemplazar solamente el condensador ya mencionado, el TV encendió  correctamente con iluminación perfecta dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LGc chasis CW81B

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales.

Encendiendo el TV, y haciendo una autoprogramación de canales, éste no sintonizaba ninguno así que destapando el TV, empecé a verificar los voltajes de 5V y 33V para el sintonizador ratificando la sospecha de que el problema se encontraba en el mismo sintonizador o Tuner el cual al reemplazarlo por otro que tenía en mi stock, el TV sintonizó perfectamente los canales así que quedaba resuelta dicha falla, noté una anomalía en la imagen: un efecto cometa (color chorreado) en los colores rojos especialmente. También noté que en la parte superior de la pantalla se encontraba líneas horizontales y franjas finas. El efecto cometa fue corregido tras reemplazar el condensador C540 de 10uF /250V de filtro para la tensión de 180V para el amplificador de video. La líneas horizontales en la parte superior de la Pantalla desaparecieron tras reemplazar el condensador C307 100uf/50V de pin V-PUMP del circuito vertical. El TV quedó funcionando de perfectamente. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: sin vídeo

Una muchacha me comentó que su TV estaba funcionando perfecto hasta que luego de colocarlo de un sitio a otro, el TV quedó sin imagen sólo con audio normal. La muchacha sostiene que no sufrió ningún tipo de caída así que destapándolo, noté varias soldaduras frías en el integrado microjungla. Resoldando todo el integrado, y algunas soldaduras críticas, me di cuenta que el cable conector que lleva la tensión de 180V y Heater hacia la tarjeta del socket estaba suelto. Colocando el cable en su lugar, encendí el TV el cual mostró su imagen perfecta y nítida dando como terminada la reparación. Es difícil concebir que el cable conector se haya desconectado así de esa manera  ya que originalmente viene con pegante. Tal vez sí se les cayó el TV o alguno que trató de hacer los famosos mantenimientos caseros que a menudo dejan sin funcionar a los aparatos  pero para que el cliente lo admita: Jum! Jaja.   Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Phillips chasis L03.1LAA

Síntoma: imágen cerrada horizontalmente. 

Una vecina llegó a mi casa para decirme que su TV tenía imagen incompleta y que lo había dado a un técnico pero que luego de batallar bastante con la falla, ésta se hizo peor porque además de que aún la imagen cerrada permanecía, el TV ahora se apagaba luego de unos cinco segundos volviendo a modo Standby. Sin duda alguna, los TVs Phillips ofrecen unas fallas pocos inusuales las cuales los convierten en TVs de dura batalla  según muchos colegas de por estos lares y algunas experiencias propias pero sabiendo que ya otro lo había manoseado, de igual manera asumí el reto. 

Yendo a la casa de la cliente, al conectar y encender el TV, éste encendía correctamente pero la imagen era incompleta, cerrada horizontalmente en la parte superior como un 20% de la pantalla con los contornos ligeramente deforme, luego de unos pocos segundos, el TV se apagaba. 

Destapando el TV, directamente ingresé al circuito donde se originan la falla: el circuito de salida vertical el cual está basado en transistores discretos siendo la salida complementaria con transistores D669 y B649. Verificando cada condensador electrolítico que hacen parte de la sección vertical, encontré que todos habían sido cambiados por el colega anterior así que conectando el TV y dándole Power descubrí que había una caída algo sospechosa en la tensión positiva del colector del transistor D669 (salida NPN) arrojando un voltaje de apenas 9 voltios mientras la tensión de alimentación negativa en el colector del B649 (salida PNP)se encontraba normal en -12V. Desconectando todo, empecé a verificar nuevamente componente tras componente especialmente en línea driver del transistor D669 donde se producía la caída de tensión de alimentación positiva sin embargo las medidas no arrojaron nada sospechoso así que luego de una intensa hora de verificación, con el calor del día y el sitio donde había mucha incomodidad, le propuse al cliente de reparar la tarjeta en mi taller ya que debía hacer comprobaciones más profundas y retomar fuerzas . 

Accediendo el cliente, extraje la tarjeta y llevándola a mi casa, empecé la batalla al siguiente día. Descargando el diagrama de esta sección de vertical de este Chasis, encontré que la tensión positiva de alimentación vertical tenía una caída mucho más grande de la que me imaginaba ya que en el diagrama, el voltaje de alimentación era de +20V / -12V teniendo apenas 9V.  Entonces desconectando todo, mi sospecha se centraron en los condensadores electrolíticos puestos por el colega anterior así que comparando los  valores de capacitancia entre los condensadores allí colocados y los indicado por el diagrama, descubrí que el Condensador C2465 (filtro de Tensión positiva) era de 470uF cuando originalmente debía ser de 10uF /160V como lo estipulaba el plano. Buscando el condensador y reemplazando el de 470uF, al conectar el circuito y darle Power, listo! La tensión de alimentación positiva en el colector del D669 era de 20V como lo estipulaba el plano. Así que estando seguro de que la falla había sido resuelta, dormí esa noche mucho mejor . Al día siguiente, me trasladé a la casa de la señora, e instalando la tarjeta con su pantalla, al encender el TV, la imagen quedó  totalmente completa y perfecta con buen sonido. Cabe decir que en esta etapa transistorizada de vertical de este Chasis de Phillips, los valores de capacitancia en los condensadores deben ser respetados y conservados, siendo valores críticos, lo que no tuvo en cuenta el otro colega. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LCD LG modelo 32LD310 

Falla: No enciende

Un amigo llevó a mi casa su TV LDC el cual de repente se apagó mientras sólo lo había desenchufado por unos instantes. Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, noté que ni siquiera el Led rojo de indicación Standby encendía así que pude suponer que la falla radicaba en la fuente de poder. 

Al destapar el TV, por medio de la inspección visual, no se veía nada anormal, todo se veía perfecto y conectando el TV a la red eléctrica, verifiqué el voltaje de Standby 5.6V el cual se encontraba en 0V. Desconectando todo, empecé a verificar en la fuente de poder tanto en la fuente Standby como en la fuente esclava hasta que "Eureka", encontré, estableciendo continuidad, que la línea del voltaje de alimentación 12Vdc se encontraba en cortocircuito. 

Desconectando el cable conector que lleva las tensiones de alimentación desde la fuente a la tarjeta MAIN: 12Vdc,  24Vdc y 5.6Vdc, verifiqué nuevamente la línea de 12Vdc en la fuente y descubrí que ya no se encontraba en cortocircuito por tanto deducía que el corto se encontraba en la línea de 12V de la tarjeta MAIN  lo cual comprobé al establecer continuidad con GND. Ya sabiendo que el corto se encontraba en la tarjeta MAIN, empecé a verificar la jungla SMD de doble faz ya mencionada y buscando los circuitos que se alimentaban de la tensión de 12Vdc, había confusión ya que la línea de 12Vdc en cortocircuito era un mismo punto con GND así que estableciendo una relación en la escala más baja del Ohmetro, encontré que entre ambos puntos había un valor de 3.6 ohmios. Tomando este valor como referencia, empecé a buscar en esa terrible ciudad  llamada MAIN el elemento en corto que luego de unas horas lo encontré: El Condensador SMD  C720 10uF/25V NP en corto circuito. Este condensador filtra la tensión de 12V para el pin 3 (Vcc in) del IC703  integrado regulador de voltaje PWM step down el cual provee la tensión de 5V para el sintonizador de canales. Al remover el condensador SMD, desapareció el corto y colocando todo en su lugar y conectar el TV a la red eléctrica: Bingo! Encendió el Led Standby y al dar Power el TV arrancó perfectamente con perfecta imagen y sonido. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Gerson strauss

moonwalker dijo:


> Tomando este valor como referencia, empecé a buscar en esa terrible ciudad llamada MAIN el elemento en corto que luego de unas horas lo encontré: El Condensador SMD C720 10uF/25V NP en corto circuito.


Hubieras congelado la placa con aire comprimido y luego inyectar voltaje con buena corriente ... encuentras ese condensador en corto en 10 segundos. ¡Buena reparación!


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo Chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, ni siquiera enciende el Led Standby así que destapándolo observé y no se notaba nada chamuscado ni alterado pero conectando el circuito y verificando en el condensador principal gordo del primario si había tensión encontré 160Vdc por lo que quedaba descartado el circuito de entrada y rectificación pero si ningún rastro de voltajes en el secundario ni siquiera la tensión eterna Standby de 5Vdc. 

Desconectando todo y descargando el condensador principal del primario empecé a verificar componente tras componente en el circuito primario de la fuente hasta que encontré varios elementos averiados: el integrado N502 PWM regulador de tensión STRW6554 con corto circuito entre su pin VCC y GND, el N501 Optocoplador PC817 en cortocircuito en sus pines 3 & 4 y las resistencias de reposición R520 y R521 de 120K las cuales una estaba abierta y la otra desvalorizada. 

Haciendo un reemplazo de todos los componentes ya descritos, conecté todo en su lugar y al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica el TV ni siquiera encendió el Led Standby , persistía la falla. Sin embargo la intuición me llevó rápidamente a cambiar el integrado de reemplazo (STRW6556) el cual había tomado de mi stock de componentes reciclados y buscando entre mis checheres ubiqué en una tarjeta un STRW6553 el cual extraje y colocándolo en el circuito, tras conectar el TV, el Led Standby encendió. Dándole Power al TV,  éste encendió correctamente con muy buena imagen y perfecto sonido sólo realizando un reemplazo del condensador de 100uF /50V en el pin V-pump del integrado vertical ya se asomaban algunas líneas horizontales muy tenues en la parte superior de la pantalla. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales.

Una vecina se me acercó y me dijo que su TV tenía una falla peculiar y era que al estar viendo cualquier canal de repente la imagen vibraba y desaparecía quedando el fondo azul como si no tuviese antena. Este síntoma cada vez se hacía más frecuente hasta que ya era casi imposible de visualizar canales. Conectando el TV a la red eléctrica, éste encendió correctamente y conectando una antena y dar una autoprogramación de canales, sólo había un leve vestigio de imagen para luego volver al fondo azúl. Destapando el TV, verifiqué directamente el puente metálico W391 el cual conecta  la tensión de 33Vdc para el sintonizador. El puente se veía bastante sulfatado y al moverlo se desvaneció así que había hallado la causa del problema.  Al reemplazar el puente podrido, y conectar el TV, los canales salieron perfectos con imagen nítida y sonido sin embargo noté que en una reparación anterior, dejaron aislado el pin 16 (VCC) del integrado N801 con código CD4052 el cual se encarga de conmutar las señales de audio Exterior. Al verificarlo, descubrí que estaba en cortocircuito por ende lo habían dejado aislado. Buscando entre mis tarjetas, encontré y extraje uno y colocándolo, di como terminada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LED OLIMPO MODELO 24D1080 

Síntoma: Pantalla oscura. 

En mi estante de TV y amplificadores, encontré un TV Led de 24" el cual un cliente me dejó en el taller durante mucho tiempo, tal vez casi por dos años y en estos días con el tiempo algo holgado, lo desempolvé y conecté y tras darle power el TV encendió pero sin iluminación, apenas podía verse el OSD en el display por tanto la falla radicaba en el circuito de Backlight. 

Destapando el TV verifiqué la tensión de alimentación positiva para el Backlight y se encontraba normal así que verificando el circuito Led - driver, todo estaba perfecto y procediendo a desarmar el TV para ingresar al sistema de iluminación LED y comprobar el estado de los semiconductores lumínicos. 

Este Backlight que usa el TV, posee seis Leds en serie que luego de una revisión, encontré sólo uno de ellos dañado. En este caso usé un circuito de regulación de paso que consiste en un transistor NPN con un diodo zener de 5.1V el cual coloqué como reemplazo del LED dañado y que brinda una solución rápida en el caso de que querramos reemplazar un sólo Led en el sistema Backlight. El transistor de paso debe por lo menos tener un manejo de 1 amperio de colector (sin embargo yo usé un TIP41C  un poco ordinario pero sin la necesidad de usar disipador). Al colocar el circuito de regulación y ensayar el TV, el Backlight encendió perfectamente y dejándolo por un largo tiempo encendido, comprobé que el "híbrido"  funcionaba a bien así que procedí a armar el TV completamente. Al encender el TV, bingo! La iluminación es casi perfecta excepto que se ve una diferencia de iluminación en la parte donde se reemplazó el Led dañado pero es casi imperceptible así que es aceptable la adición de este circuito. Sé que lo mejor hubiese sido que se reemplazara el Led por otro para tener una reparación mucho más efectiva y completa pero dada a que en veces es difícil encontrar el mismo Led con las mismas características, una solución rápida y efectiva podría ser esta. Pero no todo fue felicidad en el TV, ya que si bien éste sintoniza los canales de aire y TDT, luego de un par de minutos, estos desaparecen y haciendo las revisiones pertinentes, se determinó que el Tuner o sintonizador está averiado y que forma parte de la misma tarjeta MAIN por lo que se debe reemplazar dicha tarjeta. Probando la entrada AV, todo está perfecto así que la solución por ahora es colocar un decodificador de TDT exterior. Coloco el diagrama del circuito de regulación de paso y algunas fotos del procedimiento y el TV funcionando por la entrada de video AV.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Silver Japan modelo SIL-21XX

Síntoma: sin Audio. 

Llegué a la casa de una muchacha que me decía que su TV había perdido el audio enteramente y que sólo había imagen y corroborando esto también encontré que las teclas +/-VOL no servían y tampoco había un control remoto como para subir la barra de estado de volumen así que destapando el TV comencé a inspeccionar cada circuito de la tarjeta principal no viendo nada aparentemente anómalo. Yendo al circuito de amplificación de audio, el integrado amplificador TDA7266 no tenía continuidad entre sus pines 3 y 13 (VCC in) y la tensión del secundario que alimenta a mencionado pines del integrado y volteando la tarjeta, verifiqué la pista por si había una interrupción en la misma hasta que encontré el puente conector W609 totalmente podrido y sulfatado comprobando que la falla radicaba en la ausencia de voltaje de alimentación para el integrado de audio TDA7266. Eliminando toda la escoria, coloqué un puente nuevo y al encender el TV, el sonido se encontraba potente y fiel sólo cambiando todos los microswitches y culminar la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

moonwalker dijo:


> "En mi estante de TV y amplificadores, encontré un TV Led de 24" el cual un cliente me dejó en el taller durante mucho tiempo, tal vez casi por dos años"


Hola caro Don moonwalker , ? quieres que lo dueño venga sin falta mañana mismo buscar esa TV?
!Basta vender ela para cobrir las despesas del servicio! , Jajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: no enciende

El cliente me manifestó que estaba viendo TV y que de repente se apagó. Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, ni siquiera se encendió el Led Standby así que destapándolo y luego de una limpieza verifiqué directamente el transistor de salida horizontal el cual se encontraba en perfectas condiciones. Conectando el circuito, no había rastro de ninguna tensión en el secundario, ni siquiera el voltaje eterno 5V de Standby sólo la tensión principal de fuente primaria por tanto la fuente tenía fallas en la oscilación en el primario. La inspección visual me hizo sospechar del Diodo D803 que conecta uno de los Optocopladores de comunicación con el pin de control del integrado regulador. Este diodo tipo 1N4148  se veía fisurado y al removerlo y medirlo fuera arrojó una medida de 98 ohmios en ambas direcciones. Reemplazando el diodo, y conectando el circuito a la red, el Led de Standby encendió y tras darle power, el TV arrancó perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don moonwalker , ? quieres que lo dueño venga sin falta mañana mismo buscar esa TV?
> !Basta vender ela para cobrir las despesas del servicio! , Jajajajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Jajajaja Daniel Lopes, es una ley de lo verídico luego de reparar o vender algo que durante largo tiempo estaba en el estante, es increíble que luego al poco tiempo o al.dis siguiente  se aparece el dueño del aparato jajajaj. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

moonwalker dijo:


> Jajajaja Daniel Lopes, es una ley de lo verídico luego de reparar o vender algo que durante largo tiempo estaba en el estante, es increíble que luego al poco tiempo o al.dis siguiente  se aparece el dueño del aparato jajajaj. Saludos


! Y eso realmente acontece en todo el mundo !
Dudo que ninguem que hace mantenimiento electronico no ya pasado por esa desgraciada situación  , jajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, éste enciende el Led rojo de Standby sin embargo no hay encendido tras presionar +/-CH para el arranque. Destapando el TV, empecé a verificar los niveles de tensiones de secundario los cuales estaban bien: 110Vdc para +B, 5Vdc para el EPROM, 3.3V para el microcontrolador, +/-13V para vertical y 24Vdc para transformador driver horizontal sin embargo la tensión +B 110Vdc caía a 85Vdc tras darle power al tv por lo que estábamos en presencia de la activación de un circuito de protección.

Desconectando todo, empecé a visualizar cada componente en el circuito de salida horizontal y encontré el condensador de alto voltaje C441 (condensador de corrección horizontal) de 360nanos fisurado en su cuerpo además de la resistencia R436 de 2.2ohmios 3W que conecta al circuito horizontal a GND, totalmente destruida. Sin duda habría un sobreconsumo en esa área sin embargo el transistor de salida horizontal se encontraba en perfectas condiciones. Reemplazando los dos componentes ya mencionados, procedí a conectar el TV y al darle Power, éste no encendió sino que se escuchaba un chillido extraño en el flyback volviendo la fuente a Standby. Sin duda alguna el Flyback 
 BSC24-01N40 era el último responsable y asesino de los demás componentes. Yendo a la tienda electrónica, obtuve el flyback BSC25-N0608 el cual es idéntico y perfecto reemplazo y al colocarlo y darle Power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con buen sonido y con imagen la cual presentaba manchas arcoirisada, fallita que se solucionó tras reemplazar el PTC de manejo de la bobina desmagnetizadora de pantalla para darle fin y solución a este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Y eso realmente acontece en todo el mundo !
> Dudo que ninguem que hace mantenimiento electronico no ya pasado por esa desgraciada situación  , jajajajajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel Lopes, por ese le dije a un gran amigo mío quien quería un mantenimiento a su TV plasma que no ha fallado por más de 8 años de que no accedía a darle ningún tipo de limpieza porque ya es casi una ley en la electrónica de que lo que esté funcionando correctamente, déjelo quieto sin estar manoseando porque estos aparatos Jum! Nos regalan una sorpresa nada amena .


----------



## Daniel Lopes

moonwalker dijo:


> TV Simply chasis PH08KX-N35
> 
> Síntoma: No enciende.
> 
> Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, éste enciende el Led rojo de Standby sin embargo no hay encendido tras presionar +/-CH para el arranque. Destapando el TV, empecé a verificar los niveles de tensiones de secundario los cuales estaban bien: 110Vdc para +B, 5Vdc para el EPROM, 3.3V para el microcontrolador, +/-13V para vertical y 24Vdc para transformador driver horizontal sin embargo la tensión +B 110Vdc caía a 85Vdc tras darle power al tv por lo que estábamos en presencia de la activación de un circuito de protección.
> 
> Desconectando todo, empecé a visualizar cada componente en el circuito de salida horizontal y encontré el condensador de alto voltaje C441 (condensador de corrección horizontal) de 360nanos fisurado en su cuerpo además de la resistencia R436 de 2.2ohmios 3W que conecta al circuito horizontal a GND, totalmente destruida. Sin duda habría un sobreconsumo en esa área sin embargo el transistor de salida horizontal se encontraba en perfectas condiciones. Reemplazando los dos componentes ya mencionados, procedí a conectar el TV y al darle Power, éste no encendió sino que se escuchaba un chillido extraño en el flyback volviendo la fuente a Standby. Sin duda alguna el Flyback
> BSC24-01N40 era el último responsable y asesino de los demás componentes. Yendo a la tienda electrónica, obtuve el flyback BSC25-N0608 el cual es idéntico y perfecto reemplazo y al colocarlo y darle Power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con buen sonido y con imagen la cual presentaba manchas arcoirisada, fallita que se solucionó tras reemplazar el PTC de manejo de la bobina desmagnetizadora de pantalla para darle fin y solución a este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Lopes, por ese le dije a un gran amigo mío quien quería un mantenimiento a su TV plasma que no ha fallado por más de 8 años de que no accedía a darle ningún tipo de limpieza porque ya es casi una ley en la electrónica de que lo que esté funcionando correctamente, déjelo quieto sin estar manoseando porque estos aparatos Jum! Nos regalan una sorpresa nada amena .


Siiii por eso hay un viejo dicho : " time que sienpre gaña NO si canbia" , jajajajajajajajajajaja!
Lo que se  pasa es que lo "secretario" del Diablo imediatamente avisa a lo dueño que su equipo nomas si queda en puder del manentedor , Jajajajajajajajaja!
Para lo cliente es muy comodo abandonar su equipo en el taller por algun motivo particular , peeeero en contrapartida  es de nuestra total responsabilidad  lo que porventura venga a acontecer con lo equipo ( un extravio o algun daño por acidente).
Y lo peor de todo , NO quieren pagar una "diaria" por todo lo tienpo que ese equipo si quedo en nuestro taller ocupando precioso espacio y acumulando una responsabilidad extra tal cual ya aclare.
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9C

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales.

Al destapar el TV y verificar los voltajes de alimentación para el sintonizador: 33V y 5V, éstos se encontraban presentes así que yendo directamente al grano, reemplacé el sintonizador por otro que tenía en mi stock sin embargo al encender el TV, éste tampoco ya presentaba video sino imagen oscura. Retocando ligeramente el screen por medio del potenciómetro del flyback, la imagen sólo mostraba líneas de retornos y además el TV no respondía a la tecla de Power para apagarlo sino que debía desconectarlo de la red eléctrica. Esto me indicaba claramente que la ausencia de vídeo no se daba por la protección IK sino por otra cosa. Al parecer la avería se había complicado más porque ahora sé sumaba otra falla. 

Sin embargo empecé a verificar cada uno los circuitos claves conociendo que todos los voltajes de la fuente secundaria estaban correctos: 122Vdc para +B, 5 vdc para EPROM, 3.3Vdc para micro, 180V para amplificador de video, 8 vdc para circuito jungla. Había oscilación horizontal tras darle power al TV por lo que estaba descartado el circuito horizontal y la fuente de poder. Al verificar el Bus data y clock me di cuenta que había una tensión de 2.2V en cada uno indicando esto que algún componente periférico que tenía comunicación con el microcontrolador estaba causando un bloqueo ya que éstas tensiones de data y clock deben estar un poco por encima de los 3 voltios para que podamos confirmar la buena comunicación del micro con sus periféricos los cuales son: la Memoria EPROM, El integrado procesador de IF y Audio y el sintonizador. Colocando algo de sentido, el único componente sospechoso de los tres era el sintonizador de repuesto que había colocado ya que antes de hacer el reemplazo, el TV mostraba video ráster, OSD y obedecía al teclado frontal. Removiendo el sintonizador de reemplazo que coloqué, y dejando la tarjeta sin ninguno, aún la falla persistía: no había video y aún no obedecían las teclas frontales del TV. Colocando el sintonizador viejo que tenía originalmente, al conectar el TV y darle Power, este presentó vídeo ráster normal con OSD y ya había comando desde el panel frontal por medio de los microswitches. En estos TVs Samsung de este Chasis, es estrictamente recomendable colocar el mismo sintonizador original como reemplazo del averiado ya que esto indica que el microcontrolador es algo pretencioso respecto a tener el mismo varicap y asegurar una comunicación digital perfecta. 

Buscando entre mis checheres, encontré una plaqueta Samsung del chasis KSCB con un sintonizador idéntico con código TDQ-6F/ 13F2S y al colocarlo como reemplazo, el TV encendió con imagen perfecta y canales nítidos y Audio potente dando como finiquitada esta reparación algo tediosa pero a la postre con solución. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply chasis T88-D01

Sintoma: cerrado horizontal de la imagen.

El cliente me comenta que el TV a menudo presentaba imágen cerrada horizontalmente y que debía darle unos golpecitos para que la imagen abriera nuevamente hasta que el llegó el día en que la falla del cerrado de imagen se mantuvo. 

Al destapar el TV,. Directamente me dirigí al circuito de salida vertical resoldando el integrado LA78040 pero la falla radicaba era en el terminal del PCB que conecta con la bobina vertical del yugo de deflexión, terminal que estaba prácticamente suelto del circuito por soldaduras frías. Al resoldar el terminal y encender el TV, éste encendió con perfecta imagen y buen sonido dando como solucionada esta falla. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSCA

Síntoma: Líneas horizontales en la imagen.

El TV de una vecina que mostraba una franja con líneas blancas horizontales en la parte superior de la pantalla que indicaba un problema en el circuito de salida vertical. Al destapar el TV, los circuitos no podían verse del polvo y por la cantidad de pelo de al parecer un canino. Luego de limpiar completamente la tarjeta, procedí a cambiar directamente el condensador electrolítico C304 100uF /50V de filtro del pin V-pump del integrado vertical LA78040. Tras reemplazarlo, las líneas blancas desaparecieron por completo dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: No hay video por AV IN.

Una vecina de esas desesperadas me llamó insistentemente para que viera un problema que tenía su TV por la entrada de AV IN ya que no había imagen (pantalla oscura) al colocar el decodificador de canales de cable que justamente se lo instalaban. Al llegar a su casa y probar,. Efectivamente no había video por ninguna de los entradas AV IN pero sí había audio e imágen normal por antena así que destapando el TV,  hice un chequeo desde la entrada V (vídeo) hasta su llegada en el pin 24 Ext-Y in del integrado microjungla. En este pin noté que había un hilo de soldadura haciendo contacto con una pista que lleva la tensión de 3.3V para el pin VDD del micro así que había encontrado la causa de la desaparición del vídeo exterior. Quitando el exceso de soldadura y probando la entrada AVin con el decodificador, listo! Se obtuvo el vídeo perfecto y nítido dando como finiquitada esta pequeña reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Royal modelo RT-21SLM11

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales.

Al conectar este TV a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby encendía y tras pulsar +/-CH, el TV arrancó mostrando sólo pantalla azul, en espera de antena pero sin embargo al colocar un canal nacional, el TV simplemente  mostraba un vestigio de raster o lluvia en la imagen regresando al fondo azúl. Al destapar el TV, noté un puente totalmente podrido y precisamente este lleva la tensión de 33V para el Tuner o sintonizador. Al reemplazar el puente y hacer un cambio de todos los microswitches, la imagen regresó nítida y perfecta con buen audio dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: Sin imagen. 

Un vecino por acá cerca me trajo un viejito LG el cual, al conectarlo, encendía correctamente con buen audio pero sin imagen, la pantalla parecía como si estuviera totalmente apagada. El vecino decía que posiblemente era el botón Power  pero sólo le dije que se diera una vueltita para comprobar si era eso lo que diagnosticaba o era otra cosa . Al destapar el TV, directamente me dirigí al circuito de ABL el cual en estos TVs LGs se interconecta entre el pin ABL del Flyback y el pin ABL del microjungla por medio de unos diodos tipo 1N4148 con los códigos de PCB D501, D502 los cuales corresponden a los de dicho circuito y se encontraban sulfatados. También hice reemplazo de los diodos D403 y D405 de pin AFC y al encender el TV, la imagen apareció totalmente nítida y perfecta dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG MC-059A

Síntoma: Franjas oscuras en imagen. 

Una cliente que me envió un mensaje diciendo que estaba apunto de lanzar su TV a la basura puesto que el técnico no había sacado el tiempo para revisarselo y se había hecho el loco , me comentaba que un tv LG TRC que le habían regalado presentaba unas franjas oscuras en la imagen así que atendiendo el llamado de la señora, me dirigí a su casa pero al llegar al lugar no habían pasado muchos minutos de haberse ido el suministro eléctrico en el sector donde vivía  así que tuve que dejar la visita al otro día. Quería ver en sí, cual eran esas franjas de las que hablaba el cliente pero cuando tuve la oportunidad al día siguiente de conectarlo a la red eléctrica, efectivamente había dos franjas: una franja oscura vertical al lado derecho de la pantalla y la otra franja era horizontal y blanquecina en la parte inferior. Además el logo del canal de Televisión se encontraba corrido y estirado hacia el lado derecho en la imagen. La falla sin duda alguna en estos LGs radica en el Circuito AFC desde el flyback hasta el pin FB del microjungla en el que intervienen unos diodos y una resistencia. En este caso, el responsable  de la falla es causada mayormente por el diodo zener ZD412 de 12V 1/4W conectado entre el circuito AFC y GND  el cual con el tiempo empieza a tener fugas llevando a tierra momentáneamente el pin AFC del flyback presentándose el desajuste horizontal en imagen. Quitando el diodo y colocando una refacción nueva, tras conectar el TV, las franjas desaparecieron obteniendo una imagen perfecta y nítida con potente sonido. Abajo una foto (no corresponde al mismo TV) que muestra la falla. Reparación  100% Exitosa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

moonwalker dijo:


> TV LG MC-059A
> 
> Síntoma: Franjas oscuras en imagen.



El miso efecto de la franja blanquecina, a veces desplazándose hacia arriba y otras veces mas o menos estática lo ví muchas veces en televisores trc de diferentes marcas.

-En ocasiones es producido por un mal filtrado de la alimentación del amplificador de la antena.
-Otras veces por problema de sintonizador.
-Muchas veces la causa era que, por comodidad, por estética o poco espacio, el cliente ubicaba la base transmisor del  teléfono inhalámbrico justo detrás o al lado del televisor. Esto provocaba interferencias en la imagen y bastaba con -separar la base de teléfono unos centímetros para solucionar el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Leyendo el último comentario de @Pinchavalvulas me hizo acordar unas fallas tipicas sobre el color de las imagenes.

Ésto aplica a todos los televisores de tubo (TRC, o Tubo de Rayos Catodicos).

Dejo una imagen de referencia, aunque no es la única, robada prestada de otro foro.

Como regla general, mayormente cuando hay buena imagen y sonido, no hay problemas de sintonia ni algo parecido, pero los colores están bastante distorcionados, se debe verificar la bobina desmagnetizadora.
Ésta bobina se encuentra alrededor de todo el tubo, es como un cable bastante grueso, con solo 2 terminales conectado la parte "viva" (entrada de tension de red).
El funcionamiento es simple, al energizar el TV (o al darle al boton de encendido) activa ésta bobina a traves de un componente llamado PTC, que puede ser de color negro o blanco, con 2 o 3 terminales.
Por su mayoria éstos PTC se desvalorizan o se rompen (calientan que da miedo), haciendo que tal bobina no funcione, o no de la forma correcta (cuando se activa se escucha o se siente como un sacudon).

Hay que revisar falsos contactos (soldaduras frias), si tiene relé de activación, las fichas, luego se procede a reemplazar dicho componente (el PTC).

En muy escasos casos es problema de la bobina, y en otros casos (de ahí lo que me hizo acordar el comentario) son los clientes que ponen un parlante del equipo pegado al TV.

En el peor de los casos (que me ha tocado) la malla metalica del tubo se corta, rompe o desplaza, y si ésto ocurre, es irrecuperable y hay que cambiar el tubo completo.

Cuando hablo de tubo, me refiero al TRC


----------



## Andrxx

TV Séleco 20SM624 chasis PC020. TV que funciona perfectamente pero se cambia el transformador de lineas o flyback por tener fugas muy graves, el original era un ELDOR 1142 0045 y se sustituye por un HR7532. El problema que presentaba era que la imagen se veía en blanco y negro con fluctuaciones del color, lo que mejoraba al bajar el contraste o el brillo. Esto sólo pasaba cuando la TV recibía canales analógicos o cuando la atacabas con video compuesto, por RGB no.

Se solucionó aumentando ligeramente G2 SCREEN, se ve que el ABL estaba forzado por estar G2 bajo y el circuito de croma o jungla se volvía loco.

Lo último que pensaba era que fuera eso... despues de revisar todo lo relacionado con el procesador de color o microjungla, cristal de 4,43, linea de retardo ultrasónica, etc


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: imagen cerrada horizontalmente. 

Al conectar el mencionado TV a la red eléctrica, éste encendía correctamente pero la imagen estaba cerrada horizontalmente con los contornos totalmente deformes indicando ésto sin duda alguna una falla en el yugo de deflexión, específicamente en la bobina vertical. Esta falla es muy común en este chasis y modelo de LG. Al destapar y verificar la bobina vertical del yugo, ésta arrojaba una impedancia de 21 ohmios lo cual indica que la bobina bajo observación está en mal estado ya que debe medir aproximadamente 10 ohmios. Regresando a casa y Buscando en mi stock de yugos, conseguí uno idéntico que había recuperado de un TV LG ya extinto y al colocarlo en su lugar, la imagen abrió completa y perfectamente con buena calidad y perfecto sonido dando como terminada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV DAEWOO CHASIS CN-001G

Síntoma: No enciende.

Un pequeño TV que al conectarlo a la red eléctrica, enciende el Led rojo de Standby pero al presionar la tecla Power, ni siquiera arranca; el TV permanece en modo Standby. Al destapar el TV noté que habían resoldado los microswitches de las funciones +/-CH y Power; los puntos de soldaduras parecían pedazos grandes de chicle desparramados , puntos únicos hechos tal vez por el jefe de casa. Estableciendo continuidad en el microswitch de Power, el beeper sonoro me indicó que este pulsador estaba ido a GND por tanto el microcontrolador estaba bloqueado y por esa razón el TV no obedecía ni al teclado frontal ni al control remoto. Eliminando todos los excesos de soldaduras y reparando las pistas en los microswitches -/+CH y power, tras presionar Power el TV arrancó perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis CW81B

Síntoma: No enciende

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, se enciende el Led de Standby pero pero al presionar +/-Ch, el TV trata de encender pero rápidamente vuelve a modo Standby. Al destapar el TV y luego de realizar una limpieza de tierra y polvo, me concentré en las dos posibles protecciones que se estaban activando y que mantenían el TV en modo Standby: El OCP y Vertical Neck. Respecto a la Primera protección, soldé un puente sobre la resistencia FR403 que lleva la tensión +B para el primario del Flyback, ya que la mínima desvalorización en ohmios de dicha resistencia, provoca una activación errónea del circuito de protección apagando el TV sin embargo la falla persistió así que me concentré en el circuito vertical. 

Cambiando el condensador de 100uF 50V del pin V-pump del integrado vertical LA78141 y verificando cada resistencia que polarizan al mencionado integrado, encontré que todo estaba normal así que aislando momentáneamente el colector del transistor Q16 que recibe en su base las salidas de los circuitos de protección, al conectar y darle Power al TV,  este encendió perfectamente pero con imagen cerrada en una línea horizontal evidenciando ésto que la falla se encontraba en el circuito de salida vertical específicamente en el integrado LA78141. Buscando en mi stock de componentes reciclados, encontré un LA78040 el cual para este TV, puede ser un reemplazo perfecto y colocándolo, el TV encendió con imagen completa y perfecta con buen sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Hyundai chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada horizontalmente.

Una prima me había comentado que su TV había mostrado una falla rara en la pantalla y por ser de tanta confianza olvidaba ir a su casa para verificar su aparato pero pasó mucho tiempo hasta que recordé ir  y llevando las herramientas de guerra  conecté el TV el cuál sólo encendía el Led de indicación standby porque tras darle Power, este ni siquiera arrancaba. Ya se había sumado una falla más. 

Al destapar el TV por medio de la inspección visual noté la causa de la falla que describía mi prima respecto al cerrado horizontalmente de la imagen: la bobina vertical del yugo estaba sulfatada y varias espiras cortadas. Yendo a mi casa, busqué en mi cementerio de yugos y encontré uno idéntico que había recuperado de otro TV Chino con el mismo chasis así que sólo me concentré en la falla de encendido. Conectando el circuito, en modo Standby, los voltajes en el secundario eran totalmente normales:  60V para +B, 5V para EPROM y 3.3V para microcontrolador. Al darle Power, la tensión +B era inconstante fluctuándo entre 55Vdc y 84Vdc indefinidamente pero no llegando a los 110Vdc normales para el primario del Flyback así que aislando el circuito horizontal, aún la tensión de +B era fluctuante por ende deduje que la falla estaba en la fuente de poder. Desconectando todo, me dirigí directamente al circuito de control feedback de la fuente y al verificar la resistencia variable RP551 de 2K de ajuste para la tensión +B encontré que ésta se encontraba abierta por tanto era la causante de la falla de variación en dicha tensión. Buscando una resistencia fija de 820 ohmios como reemplazo de la resistencia variable, al conectar el circuito, y darle Power, la tensión +B subió a 113Vdc perfectamente sin variación así que conectando el circuito horizontal a su tensión + B y colocando el yugo de deflexión nuevo, el TV encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido dando como terminada la labor. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV QAP modelo CT-2156

Síntoma: No enciende.

Hace algunos días atrás enfrenté un gallito de pelea que me hizo pensar y analizar más de la cuenta  tratándose de un TV Chino marca QAP el cual al conectarlo a la red eléctrica, éste no encendía sólo el Led rojo de Standby quedaba encendido pero no había arranque tras dar Power. Destapando el TV, verifiqué y resoldé varias soldaduras en la tarjeta principal tanto en el microcontrolador como en el integrado jungla y al  conectar el TV, los voltajes de alimentación eran perfectos: 110Vdc para +B y 5V para micro y EPROM y presionando +/-CH, listo! El TV encendió correctamente con buena imagen y sonido sólo que me tocó ir rápido a la tienda electrónica para comprar los pulsadores o microswitches y colocarlos. Ya el día oscurecía y llegando a la casa del cliente, coloqué cada uno de los microswitches en su lugar. Encendiendo el TV, dejé que éste funcionara por espacio de media hora. Descontándolo de la red eléctrica, procedí a voltear la tarjeta y colocarla en su lugar pero antes de tapar el TV, quise nuevamente conectar el circuito para que la cliente viera el correcto funcionamiento de su aparato pero me llevé la sorpresa de que otra vez el TV mostró la falla: sólo permanecía en Standby y no encendía.

Respirando profundo, pensé que había alguna soldadura suelta por allí así que inspeccionando nuevamente, todo se veía bien y conectando el circuito, y darle Power, el TV arrancó  con normal imagen . La falla la cual no había detallado completamente era que el TV tras pasar unos minutos desconectado, éste ya vacilaba para encenderse así que verificando algunas tensiones cruciales para el arranque del circuito horizontal, encontré las tensiones correctas para el jungla LA76818A y para el micro LC863232. Cansado, y con la noche encima, le comenté al cliente que le daría un segundo round al día siguiente. 

Ya en la casa, descargué un diagrama para el jungla LA76818A y el microcontrolador y analizando el diagrama de este último, se me encendió el bombillo  tras observar el cristal G701 de 32KHz entre los pines 10 y 11 del mencionado LC863232 recordando que este mismo síntoma de retardo e intermitencia de encendido, se presenta también en los chasis de LG del código MC-059A el cual usa para el microjungla el mismo cristal que provoca un retardo intermitente en el encendido del TV. Encontrando uno de refacción, me dirigí al día siguiente para la casa del cliente y al colocar la nueva refacción en su lugar, el TV encendió perfectamente. Luego de hacer pruebas de conexión y desconexión durante dos horas e intervalos de tiempo entre cada prueba, certifiqué el buen funcionamiento del TV y la solución de la falla de encendido intermitente dando como terminada la labor. Reparación Exitosa 100%>


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: Sin video.

Una vecina de por acá cerca me había comentado que el único TV que tenía para ella y su hijo había presentado un problema de imagen y que sólo le había quedado el sonido. Al conectar el TV y darle Power efectivamente la pantalla estaba totalmente apagada sin embargo había oscilación horizontal con los voltaje normales de 110V para +B, 180V para video y había alta tensión pero noté que los filamentos del tubo no estaban encendido así que observando en la plaquita del socket encontré que el pin Heater estaba completamente suelto y por tanto había ausencia de  tensión de filamento 4 VAC en ese punto. Al desconectar el circuito y resoldar el pin Heater, procedí a encender el TV y bingo! Ya estaba presente la imagen. Conectando una antena y sintonizando los canales, la imagen quedó perfecta y nítida con buen sonido dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

moonwalker dijo:


> "Hace algunos días atrás enfrenté un gallito de pelea que me hizo pensar y analizar más de la cuenta  tratándose de un TV Chino marca QAP "


Hola caro Don moonwalker , creo que si equivocaste de marca , NO debe sener "QAP" y si "QHP" , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


moonwalker dijo:


> TV LG chasis SC-023A
> 
> Síntoma: Sin video.
> 
> Una vecina de por acá cerca me había comentado que el único TV que tenía para ella y su hijo había presentado un problema de imagen y que sólo le había quedado el sonido. Al conectar el TV y darle Power efectivamente la pantalla estaba totalmente apagada sin embargo había oscilación horizontal con los voltaje normales de 110V para +B, 180V para video y había alta tensión pero noté que los filamentos del tubo no estaban encendido así que observando en la plaquita del socket encontré que el pin Heater estaba completamente suelto y por tanto había ausencia de  tensión de filamento 4 VAC en ese punto. Al desconectar el circuito y resoldar el pin Heater, procedí a encender el TV y bingo! Ya estaba presente la imagen. Conectando una antena y sintonizando los canales, la imagen quedó perfecta y nítida con buen sonido dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


!Tengo la mas absoluta certeza que eres un tecnico idoneo y que cobraste un valor $$ honesto por ese sensillo mantenimiento!.
Nin lejos que estoy te julgando , es que es muy sabido que hay "tecnicos" ( o mejor malos tecnicos ) que inventan decenas de problemas ficticios para justificar las altas cifras $$ cobradas por un mantenimiento realizado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don moonwalker , creo que si equivocaste de marca , NO debe sener "QAP" y si "QHP" , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Jajajaja Daniel Lopes, tienes razón, creo que era QHP jajajaja ví mal la marca. 


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Tengo la mas absoluta certeza que eres un tecnico idoneo y que cobraste un valor $$ honesto por ese sensillo mantenimiento!.
> Nin lejos que estoy te julgando , es que es muy sabido que hay "tecnicos" ( o mejor malos tecnicos ) que inventan decenas de problemas ficticios para justificar las altas cifras $$ cobradas por un mantenimiento realizado.



Bueno fíjate que pensé no colocar esto que voy a decir acerca de esta reparación: la señora es una anciana que vive en muy precarias condiciones y su hijo es un hombre de 38 años que está sin movimiento en una silla de rueda debido a un polio que sufrió desde que nació. Su único entretenimiento es precisamente ese TV. No cobré ningún centavo por ese TV, quise ayudarlos con eso y devolverles su tv porque son personas que realmente no tienen nada y la señora intentó darme lo que tenía en mano pero sinceramente no le acepté nada y muy agradecida sonrió. Gracias Daniel por comentar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

moonwalker dijo:


> Jajajaja Daniel Lopes, tienes razón, creo que era QHP jajajaja ví mal la marca.
> 
> 
> Bueno fíjate que pensé no colocar esto que voy a decir acerca de esta reparación: la señora es una anciana que vive en muy precarias condiciones y su hijo es un hombre de 38 años que está sin movimiento en una silla de rueda debido a un polio que sufrió desde que nació. Su único entretenimiento es precisamente ese TV. No cobré ningún centavo por ese TV, quise ayudarlos con eso y devolverles su tv porque son personas que realmente no tienen nada y la señora intentó darme lo que tenía en mano pero sinceramente no le acepté nada y muy agradecida sonrió. Gracias Daniel por comentar.


Ya pase por situaciones semejantes a esa que contas y mi acción fue identica a la tuja , no cobre nada , era solamente un fusible termico interno a lo transformador de fuerza que si fundio.
!Seguramente "prestamos" a Dios y el sape muy bien como recopensarnos con muuuucho mas aun!
!Saludos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx

A mi me sorprenden muy gratamente las aportaciones en el hilo de "moonwalker", en España, las TV de tubo se tiran directamente a la basura o al punto limpio o las destrozan para robarles el cobre de las bobinas de deflexión, casi todo el mundo usa TV LED ya, somos muy pocos los que seguimos enamorados del fósforo en la pantalla que con todo lo que digan a mi me resulta muy atractivo, si es verdad que las TV CRT se están empezando a revalorizar sobre todo para jugar a videoconsolas retro.

A mi me parece una lástima ya que un TV CRT tiene mayores posibilidades de mantenimiento que un LED, donde no uso CRT es en monitores de PC más que por otra cosa, por cuidado visual.


----------



## moonwalker

Andrxx dijo:


> A mi me sorprenden muy gratamente las aportaciones en el hilo de "moonwalker", en España, las TV de tubo se tiran directamente a la basura o al punto limpio o las destrozan para robarles el cobre de las bobinas de deflexión, casi todo el mundo usa TV LED ya, somos muy pocos los que seguimos enamorados del fósforo en la pantalla que con todo lo que digan a mi me resulta muy atractivo, si es verdad que las TV CRT se están empezando a revalorizar sobre todo para jugar a videoconsolas retro.
> 
> A mi me parece una lástima ya que un TV CRT tiene mayores posibilidades de mantenimiento que un LED, donde no uso CRT es en monitores de PC más que por otra cosa, por cuidado visual.


Gracias Andrxx por comentar en este hilo con una buena anécdota. Sí, en muchas partes por estos lares se siguen reparando estos TVs TRCs como muchos ejemplos similares, un cliente me dijo: "Tengo mi TV Led pero este TRC lo mando a reparar porque es muy fiel a la hora de que el otro me falle" y muchas casas por acá mantienen ambos Leds y TRCs y de estos últimos aún hay con 20 años de servicio y allí están flamantes como si fueran eterno . Gracias Andrxx, Daniel Lopes, Pinchavalvulas, Dr Zoidberg, 2M, DJT3 y demás colegas que aportan y apoyan a este hilo que seguramente es de ayuda para muchos.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG CHASIS MC-059A

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Hace unos días atrás estuve trabajando en una dura batalla que me ofreció un tv LG con una fuerte confusión puesto que en sí habían dos fallas y radicaba en los circuitos fundamentales como lo son el circuito de salida horizontal y el de salida vertical. Al destapar el TV, y conectarlo noté que el Led de Standby no encendía pero se escuchaba un ligero tic tic en la fuente indicando esto un corto indubitable en el circuito horizontal que al chequearlo  encontré que el transistor horizontal C6090 estaba en corto. Al retirarlo y comprobar el estado de la fuente de poder encontré que estaba normal en 110Vdc para +B y quedando descartada la fuente de poder entonces procedí a verificar con mi capacimetro los condensadores de sintonía y corrección horizontal los cuales arrojaron valores normales en sus capacitancias. Ya con la fuente de poder y los condensadores mencionados, entonces procedí a colocar un transistor de reemplazo y al conectar el TV y darle Power, este encendió sin embargo había un pitido molesto en extremo proveniente del circuito horizontal y tampoco había imagen en pantalla así que desconecté todo. Verificando la temperatura del disipador del transistor horizontal, encontré que éste estaba muy caliente más de lo normal así que el chillido molesto y más el síntoma de exceso de temperatura en el transistor indicaba una variación peligrosa del pulso de 15KHz en el circuito horizontal pero ya descartada la tensión +B, los condensadores de sintonía y corrección y el yugo de deflexión ya pensaba que no había más nada que hacer sino que reemplazar el Flyback, que era el último de la lista del protocolo  por descartar sin embargo al colocar un nuevo flyback mi sorpresa fue que la falla continuaba: aún el chillido duro y molesto con recalentamiento en el transistor de salida horizontal. Ya cansado y maniatado por el TV decidí llevarme la tarjeta a mi casa y hacer un análisis más profundo en la avería que me estaba sacando canas verdes . 

Al día siguiente empecé a analizar por medio de todos los componentes ya descartados, la posibilidad de una avería en el circuito vertical pero no teniendo imagen en pantalla, verifiqué el circuito de ABL y encontré que dos diodos estaban arrojando fugas en sus medidas así que cambiándolos, por fin obtuve imagen la cual se encontraba reducida ligeramente en la parte inferior y esto indicaba que la oscilación horizontal fuera de frecuencia podía darse por alguna avería el circuito vertical. Desconectando todo, empecé a verificar resistencia por resistencia que polarizan al integrado vertical LA78040 hasta que encontré del lado del integrado jungla LG631 que la R512 de 4.7K de sincronismo vertical estaba desvalorizada en 6.5K. Eureka! Dije  y buscando una R de 4.7K la coloqué y tras conectar la tarjeta y darle Power, ya el chillido molesto en el circuito horizontal había desaparecido además de que la temperatura en el transistor horizontal era totalmente normal. Al día siguiente fui a la casa del cliente e instalando la tarjeta, el TV quedó funcionando perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido sólo concluyendo la lección de vida que puede dar un simple componente como una resistencia de 1/8W que cabe en la uña de un dedo . Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

moonwalker dijo:


> TV LG CHASIS MC-059A
> 
> Síntoma: No enciende.
> 
> Hace unos días atrás estuve trabajando en una dura batalla que me ofreció un tv LG con una fuerte confusión puesto que en sí habían dos fallas y radicaba en los circuitos fundamentales como lo son el circuito de salida horizontal y el de salida vertical. Al destapar el TV, y conectarlo noté que el Led de Standby no encendía pero se escuchaba un ligero tic tic en la fuente indicando esto un corto indubitable en el circuito horizontal que al chequearlo  encontré que el transistor horizontal C6090 estaba en corto. Al retirarlo y comprobar el estado de la fuente de poder encontré que estaba normal en 110Vdc para +B y quedando descartada la fuente de poder entonces procedí a verificar con mi capacimetro los condensadores de sintonía y corrección horizontal los cuales arrojaron valores normales en sus capacitancias. Ya con la fuente de poder y los condensadores mencionados, entonces procedí a colocar un transistor de reemplazo y al conectar el TV y darle Power, este encendió sin embargo había un pitido molesto en extremo proveniente del circuito horizontal y tampoco había imagen en pantalla así que desconecté todo. Verificando la temperatura del disipador del transistor horizontal, encontré que éste estaba muy caliente más de lo normal así que el chillido molesto y más el síntoma de exceso de temperatura en el transistor indicaba una variación peligrosa del pulso de 15KHz en el circuito horizontal pero ya descartada la tensión +B, los condensadores de sintonía y corrección y el yugo de deflexión ya pensaba que no había más nada que hacer sino que reemplazar el Flyback, que era el último de la lista del protocolo  por descartar sin embargo al colocar un nuevo flyback mi sorpresa fue que la falla continuaba: aún el chillido duro y molesto con recalentamiento en el transistor de salida horizontal. Ya cansado y maniatado por el TV decidí llevarme la tarjeta a mi casa y hacer un análisis más profundo en la avería que me estaba sacando canas verdes .
> 
> Al día siguiente empecé a analizar por medio de todos los componentes ya descartados, la posibilidad de una avería en el circuito vertical pero no teniendo imagen en pantalla, verifiqué el circuito de ABL y encontré que dos diodos estaban arrojando fugas en sus medidas así que cambiándolos, por fin obtuve imagen la cual se encontraba reducida ligeramente en la parte inferior y esto indicaba que la oscilación horizontal fuera de frecuencia podía darse por alguna avería el circuito vertical. Desconectando todo, empecé a verificar resistencia por resistencia que polarizan al integrado vertical LA78040 hasta que encontré del lado del integrado jungla LG631 que la R512 de 4.7K de sincronismo vertical estaba desvalorizada en 6.5K. Eureka! Dije  y buscando una R de 4.7K la coloqué y tras conectar la tarjeta y darle Power, ya el chillido molesto en el circuito horizontal había desaparecido además de que la temperatura en el transistor horizontal era totalmente normal. Al día siguiente fui a la casa del cliente e instalando la tarjeta, el TV quedó funcionando perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido sólo concluyendo la lección de vida que puede dar un simple componente como una resistencia de 1/8W que cabe en la uña de un dedo . Reparación 100% Exitosa.


!Cielo Santo , si fuese una TV Sony creeria en la premera , los circuitos desa marca son demasiadamente "melindrosos", o sea estremamente "amarrados"y cualquer cosa que desante y no mas funcionan nin a palos!
Los Monitores marca LG (Look Goldstar) tanbien son elaborados internamente , eses "asiaticos" son verdaderos capos en ese tema.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Cielo Santo , si fuese una TV Sony creeria en la premera , los circuitos desa marca son demasiadamente "melindrosos", o sea estremamente "amarrados"y cualquer cosa que desante y no mas funcionan nin a palos!
> Los Monitores marca LG (Look Goldstar) tanbien son elaborados internamente , eses "asiaticos" son veraderos capos en ese tema.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Daniel Lopes, si bien he reparado algunos TVs Sony por aquí no son tan frecuentes pero soy testigo que los circuitos de Sony son una tortura  por Cualquier cosa mínima que presente algún circuito sin embargo he conocido capo de capos en estos TVs de marca Sony que se conocen varios circuitos de diferente código chasis y sus puntos certeros para repararlos. Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

@moonwalker , me queda la duda de cómo probaste la placa sola, sin tener el tubo (digo por la alta tension)?


----------



## J2C

Chupete dentro de un frasco de vidrio, tipo café Dolca/Nescafé.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hoy agarré desprevenidamente una plaqueta de fuente de LCD a la cual había olvidado descargar capacitores "vivos" , no solo me asustó , me dolió  , me hizo una miniquemadura en el dedo


----------



## moonwalker

DJ T3 dijo:


> @moonwalker , me queda la duda de cómo probaste la placa sola, sin tener el tubo (digo por la alta tension)?


Cuando pruebo la placa sola sin pantalla, coloco el terminal de alta tensión del Flyback lejos, estirado y pisado con cualquier objeto aislante por ejemplo un recipiente de vidrio como dice J2C. En veces tengo una trozo de cerámica pesado y aparto el cable lo más lejos de la tarjeta. Asi DJT3 pruebo y hago las reparaciones de una tarjeta con resabios . Eso sí, el yugo debe lógicamente también estar conectado para evitar cualquier vacío o activación de alguna protección. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , canbiando un poquito del tema pude observar que lo viejo truco Indio de si enpleyar una lampara incandescente en série con  cualquer equipo electronico cuando en mantenimiento de su fuente y principamente si esa es do tipo "conmutada" practicamente si perdio con lo pasar del tienpo.
O sea antiguamente ese viejo  truco Indio era ensiñado en las clases de electronica  , pero hoy en dia casi nadie sabe del y aun no se o lo porque eso aconteceu
Con lo aumento casi que esponencial de la tecnologia electronica eses trucos geniales NO debian si perder y si permanecer "activo" hasta lo s dias de hoy.
Sienpre que arreglo una fuente conmutada tipo "off line" uso ese mectodo muy sensillo y igualmente eficiente o sea NO estropio mas cualquer conponente electronico de la fuente en questón ( nin su fusible , Jajajajaa) hasta arreglar la conpletamente.
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C

.


No se por que 

Pero me parece que este hilo esta desbarrancando con respecto al titulo original​
.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG 14" Chasis MC-059D 

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Un cliente me dejó en casa un pequeño pero muy coqueto TV de 14" marca LG el cual al conectarlo a la red eléctrica, éste sólo encendía el Led de Standby pero no arrancaba ni por medio del Power del panel frontal ni por el control remoto. Pensando en que  sería un retardado de encendido provocado por el cristal de 32K de sincronismo en el microcontrolador (causante común en estos chasis), no me di la tarea de destaparlo sino que como debía comprar algunos repuestos para otros aparatos, intenté solicitar una refacción nueva de ese cristal en la tienda de electrónica pero no lo encontré. Retornando a mi lugar pensé en buscar el cristal entre mis checheres sin embargo destapé el TV y la inspección visual me dio una luz cuando noté el condensador C835 de 47uF 160V de filtro de tensión +B hinchado. 

Haciendo una buena limpieza a la tarjeta y reemplazando el mencionado condensador además también de reemplazar el C408 de 2.2uF 160V de filtro para tensión del primario del transformador driver horizontal, el TV encendió perfectamente con hermosa imagen y perfecto sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo Chasis CN-001G

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, este enciende el Led rojo de Standby pero al presionar Power, este se apaga pero el TV no enciende. 

Destapando el TV y conectando la tarjeta, verifiqué los voltajes de secundario: 133V para +B, 5V para microcontrolador y EPROM, 13V para audio así que quedaba descartada la fuente. Sin embargo al presionar Power, todos los voltajes mencionados caían gradualmente a 0V por la activación del circuito de protección. Aislando la fuente de poder de la carga horizontal, los voltajes nominales en operación normal luego del modo Standby eran totalmente correctos por lo que deduje que el problema radicaba por algún sobreconsumo en el circuito horizontal sin embargo luego de verificar el yugo de deflexión y los condensadores de alto voltaje de sintonía y corrección horizontal, encontré que el integrado vertical LA78040 poseía un cortocircuito en uno de sus pines VEE y OUT. El integrado vertical es alimentado con 24Vdc proveniente de una de las salidas secundarias del flyback por lo que provocaba un sobreconsumo y el micro activaba la protección. Noté que dl flyback con código BSC25- 5519 se encontraba bastante remendado con cintas y tubos en el cable de alta tensión en su totalidad así que también era candidato a cambio. Comprando una refacción como reemplazo FSA37012M y al colocarlo, también reemplazando el integrado vertical con uno que tenía en mi stock (D9302B), al conectar y darle Power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente pero con un ruido intenso a través de los parlantes además que la imagen titilaba y luego se desplazaba de abajo arriba. 

Analizando el por qué del defecto de imagen y el ruido en el parlante, verifiqué cuidadosamente cada resistencia y Diodo en el circuito de salida vertical además de que el voltaje de alimentación era el correcto, decidí nuevamente bajar el integrado D9302B que había colocado como reemplazo y busqué otro que recuperé de una tarjeta Samsung y al colocarlo y encender el TV, bingo! El TV encendió con perfecta imagen y sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación de este Chasis. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG CHASIS MC-059A

Síntoma: Sin imagen. 

Una vecina por la vuelta de mi casa me estuvo comentando que su TV no lo usaba debido a que sentía como especie de chispas que sonaban muy duro adentro además de que el TV tampoco estaba presentando imagen en pantalla solo audio. Destapando el TV, primero quité el terminal de goma del terminal de alta tensión y con buen sellante de silicona lo fijé nuevamente en su lugar. Para la falla de ausencia de vídeo, sólo cambié los diodos D501 y D502 de polarización de ABL además del Diodo Zener ZD412 el cual también reemplacé para el pin AFC. Al encender nuevamente el TV, el escape de alto voltaje quedó solucionado además de que el TV quedó con hermosa imagen y buen sonido dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## DJ T3

Yo vengo con todo lo generico, ya que hace años que no reparo nada.

Esto es para los TV con un transformador chiquito de StandBy y la fuente principal del tipo conmutada.

Si no obtienen voltaje de la fuente principal pero si StandBy, y ya revisado todo, mayormente traen un relé para activar la fuente principal.
Se puede realizar un puente entre los pines NA del relé temporalmente, y con lampara en serie, probar que esté todo correcto. Puede que cuando lo intenten apagar no se apague, o cuando lo conecten a la red electrica, éste encienda pero sin video ni audio (ya que el TV entiende que aun está en StandBy, tienen que encenderlo para que se vea y escuche todo).

Si arranca bien, el problema es en el relé o sus componentes asociados (transistor, resistencia, etc)


----------



## moonwalker

TV Slim Silver Chasis T08-29K

Síntoma: Imagen con efecto cojín.

Un gran amigo me comentó que su TV había presentado un cerrado en las partes laterales de la pantalla y que también los colores eran verdosos y amarillentos así que  trayéndolo a casa, lo conecté encendiendo el Led de Standby sin embargo al presionar +/-CH para encenderlo, ni siquiera arrancaba así que destapándolo, verifiqué los microswitches de +/-CH y estaban totalmente averiados. Haciendo un puente momentáneo entre el terminal Key y GND, el TV arrancó perfectamente con buen sonido pero al mirar la imagen, estaba achicada mostrando el efecto cojín pero totalmente deforme en sus contornos. Encontré que el voltaje +B era correcto por lo que desconectando el TV de la red eléctrica, empecé una inspección visual en el circuito de salida horizontal encontrando que uno de los condensadores dé sintonía cln código de PCB C435A de 822/ 2KV estaba  destruido y fisurado. Reemplazando el condensador, el efecto cojín en la pantalla desapareció sólo haciendo un ajuste mínimo en el modo de servicio quedando la imagen totalmente completa y excelente en sus dimensiones. 

Sin embargo  los colores variaban en las imágenes viéndose con una tonalidad verdosa y amarilla consiguiendo que el amplificador B (azul) se encontraba vacilando en su funcionamiento. Cambiando los transistores correspondientes al mencionado circuito se obtuvieron los colores perfectamente en la imagen sin embargo habían variaciones en los colores a veces con rojo dominante o en otras ocasiones con el verde. Este problema fue corregido al reemplazar el cable conector que conduce las señales RGB desde el jungla hasta el amplificador de video. Con la imagen perfecta en sus dimensiones, y colores correctos, y reemplazando los microswitches de función, se dio como terminada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

Tv Challenger chasis PH2529TOP

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales. 

Un vecino vino urgente a casa para que le reparara su TV que había dejado de sintonizar canales sólo viéndose ráster o lluvia en la imagen.  Antes destapar pude darme cuenta en el OSD que los canales seleccionados del menú estaban en la opción cable con visualización de los canales nacionales a través de los números 80 y 82 que si bien éstos se ven bien por allí, muchas veces el vídeo desaparece quedando frecuentemente la imagen lluvia. Cambiando la opción de cable a Antena, al hacer una  autoprogramación de los canales en el menú, éstos aparecieron perfectamente con buena nitidez y buen sonido en su numeración correspondiente regional canal 29 y canal 31. Sin embargo quise verificar si había una ausencia esporádica de los voltajes de alimentación del sintonizador: 5V y 33V (especialmente éste último) así que destapándolo encontré que dichos voltajes estaban perfectamente sin ninguna caída o variación. Cambiando los microswitches de función (al parecer no podían ingresar al menú de ajuste porque éstos no servían), probé el TV durante varias horas sin presentarse ninguna falla por sintonía dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo CN-001G

Síntoma: Se apaga.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby enciende y tras dar Power el TV arranca normal con imagen y audio sin embargo noté que la imagen se movía en forma de ondulaciones. Tras unos 20 segundos aproximadamente el TV se apagaba completamente, y se debía desconectar y conectar a la tensión AC de línea para que nuevamente encendiera. 

Sabiendo que estaba el Sistema de protección activo, pensé que el problema radicaba era debido a la falla que provocaba las ondulaciones en la imagen, y verificando la tensión +VCC principal de tensión del primario de la fuente, noté una fuerte disminución de dicha tensión tras conseguir apenas 113Vdc, ya que en el puente rectificador entraban 110VAC y por lo menos debían haber 150 voltios DC. Desconectando todo, me dirigí sin dudar al C804 condensador gordo principal del primario y al bajarlo, noté que uno de sus  pines estaba podrido además de que el condensador estaba ligeramente abombado por debajo. Cambiando dicho condensador y tras conectar el TV, ya se encontraban perfectamente los 148V en la fuente primaria y al darle Power al TV, éste encendió con imagen normal sin las ondulaciones y Audio perfecto sin embargo luego de varios segundos el TV se apagó. Sin embargo noté que se había sumado una falla más, no todas veces al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el TV arrancaba, es decir en ocasiones no habían tensiones en el secundario de la fuente por lo que aparte de la protección activa, había un problema de arranque intermitente o aleatorio en la fuente y como ya la noche apremiaba,  solicité al cliente llevarme la tarjeta a mi casa para repararla con mayor rapidez ya que me estaba enfrentando a un monstruo algo rebelde . 

En mi casa empecé con una profunda revisión en la Fuente primaria, de porque los voltajes de secundario no aparecían en varías ocasiones luego de desenchufar y enchufar el TV. Cambiando los condensadores pequeños de filtro para el circuito integrado STR oscilador de fuente y verificando resistencia tras resistencia y diodos,  decidí cambiar el I805 Optocoplador PC817 y tras hacerlo, Eureka! La Fuente entregó sus voltajes normales de secundario bajo la prueba de conexión y desconexión de la fuente por varios intervalos de tiempo. 

Ya un poco más aliviado  entonces procedí a verificar el circuito de protección que apagaba el TV luego de unos segundos, y sabiendo que el único protector  presente era el X-Ray protect circuit  que en veces se activa erróneamente por algún componente defectuoso, cambié el condensador C411 10uF/50V que filtra la tensión de muestra rectificada proveniente desde la tensión AC del pin Heater del flyback y dicha tensión DC es llevada al circuito X-RAY. Al cambiar el condensador, Bingo!  Al colocar la tarjeta en su lugar, el TV quedó varias horas funcionando con perfecta imagen y buen sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9A

Síntoma: Se apaga sólo.

Este TV que me llegó a la mesa, al conectarlo a la red, encendía correctamente el Led Standby y tras darle Power, funcionaba perfecto con imagen nítida y sonido normal sin embargo luego de unos pocos minutos, el audio desaparecía totalmente y posteriormente tras unos segundos se apagaba totalmente sin retorno al modo Standby. 

Analizando que debía dejar pasar algunos segundos para conectar y encender nuevamente, noté que el apagado era más rápido en cada intervalo de desconexión y conexión así que sospechando que la avería se debía a un problema de temperatura, tomé el ventilador de mi vieja y lo coloqué cerca en la parte lateral en las aberturas para que el aire entrara y enfriara internamente la tarjeta. Luego de tres horas seguidas sin apagarse concluí que el problema era efectivamente por algún integrado con disipación más allá de lo normal que en estos TVs Samsung específicamente es el integrado multiregulador de tensión IC802 KA7632 el cual provee varios voltajes DC de alimentación entre éstos la tensión de 8Vdc para el integrado jungla. Este integrado en ocasiones con el pasar de los años empieza a disipar más calor de lo normal y por tanto al sufrir el embalamiento térmico dejaba de suministrar las tensiones entre esas, los 8V para el jungla, cancelándose la oscilación horizontal y por ende se apagaba el TV. 

Buscando entre mis checheres, corte una lámina de aluminio de un disipador de calor, y agregándosela al disipador del integrado KA7632 fijándola con tornillo y grasa térmica , al encender el TV, éste funcionó perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y Audio durante cinco horas dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis CW81B

Síntoma: No enciende.

Una señora me envió mensajes tanto por Facebook como por Whatsapp además de haberme varias llamadas muy desesperada porque su TV se había apagado y debía estar al día con las programaciones . Es ese tipo de clientes que con su desespero también desesperan a uno  por lo que me tocó asustarla un poco con algún posible diagnóstico con su TV. 

Llegando a la casa de la señora, al conectar el TV a la red Eléctrica, ni siquiera encendió el Led Standby y colocando el oído por las aberturas del TV no se escuchó ningún tic tic indicando esto por lo menos que no había corto en el circuito de salida horizontal. Destapando el TV, ingresé al circuito de entrada AC del primario de la fuente y al tratar de pulsar el switch de línea, éste estaba totalmente obstruido y abierto por lo que la fuente quedaba sin tensión de suministro de línea AC. Hablando con el cliente respecto al switch que se debía cambiar, me pidió simplemente que quería controlar el TV con su control remoto así que colocando un puente en los terminales del Interruptor, y tras conectar el TV éste encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido. No podría decir que por no cambiarse el switch fue una reparación 100% terminada pero del resto con el manejo con control remoto el TV quedó funcionando perfectamente. Reparación Exitosa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Bueno, te aseguras un cliente para el día de mañana cuando se le magnetice el tubo por no actuar las desmagnetizadoras. 
A no ser que sí actúen cuando arranca aparato con el mando a distancia... hay pocos que lo hagan pero los hay.


----------



## moonwalker

Buen detalle Pincha aunque fíjate que en los TVs Samsung  con apagado parcial (en modo Standby) sin interrupción completa (por medio de un pulsador) las pantallas no se magnetizan Aunque la tensión AC esté eternamente allí en la fuente de poder. Asi también ocurre con estos LGs y demás marcas originales. En TV chinos (todas las marcas de esta nacionalidad) la magnetización de la pantalla es más crítica y se da con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: Se apaga.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, y darle Power, el TV arranca normal con imagen y sonido pero en tres segundos aproximadamente se apaga volviendo a modo Standby. Al destapar el TV, se realizó una inspección visual encontrándose todo normal. Resoldando el microjungla, vertical y algunos puntos del circuito horizontal y revisando brevemente cada circuito se encontró todo normal así que la activación del circuito de protección se encontraba indubitablemente en la resistencia FR403 de 4.7 ohmios la cual cuando se desvaloriza al menos por un ohmio, se activa el circuito de protección OCP. Verificando que todas las tensiones en la fuente de poder estaban en sus niveles perfectos, se reemplazó dicha resistencia y tras darle Power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada horizontalmente.

Un muchacho trajo a mi estante el mencionado televisor con un problema algo grave en el circuito de salida vertical y era porque el me manifestó que su TV lo estaba usando durante varios días con un 60% de cerrado horizontal en la pantalla  y dándole el TV a un amigo suyo, intentó reparar el TV pero lo cierto fue que el TV se apagó y el muchacho no tuvo más remedio que llevarlo a mi taller. Destapando el TV, encontré que el diodo que rectifica para la alimentación de los -13V para el integrado LA78040 lo habían removido además de que el mencionado integrado lo intentaron atornillar al disipador sin el aislante pasamuro del tornillo causando que el integrado quedara en corto entre GND ( disipador) y el pin 4 (casco metálico del integrado) provocando un sobreconsumo en la fuente de poder. Bajando el integrado vertical verifiqué su pinout y no encontré corto alguno en sus pines. Buscando un aislante para el tornillo    de sostén del integrado con el disipador, lo instalé en su lugar y buscando un diodo entre mi stock lo coloqué para la suministración de  tensión de alimentación negativa del circuito vertical. También reemplazando el condensador de 100uF / 50V para el pin V-PUMP del La78040, encendí el TV abriéndose perfectamente la pantalla con buena imagen y perfecto sonido. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo Chasis CN-001LF 

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales.

Una muchacha me comentó que su TV sólo servía para la entrada de AV y por más que quería colocar los canales de aire o antena normal, los intentos eran fallidos porque ningún canal podía ser sintonizado. Al colocar una antena al TV, efectivamente  éste no sintonizaba ningún canal con la autoprogramación desde el menú así que destapándolo, empecé a verificar las soldaduras en el circuito del Tuner y sintonía y todo se veía perfecto. Al Conectar el TV y darle Power, verifiqué los voltajes de alimentación en el sintonizador o Tuner: 33V y 5V los cuales se encontraban correctamente. Bajando el sintonizador, y colocando uno reciclado que tenía en mi caja, al hacer la  autoprogramación de canales, éstos aparecieron perfectamente con buena nitidez y Perfecto sonido dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung KSCB 

Síntoma: Sin actividad en AV input.

Una señora vecina me comentó que su TV lo había dejado de usar debido a que no podía colocar su decodificador de DirecTV porque la entrada de video exterior no funcionaba. Yendo para su casa, encontré  que la entrada de vídeo (es la única en este chasis) tenía un pedazo de Plug RCA partido internamente y al parecer habían intentado sacarlo pero sin éxito. Además la cliente me comentó que el TV tenía unos colores arcoirisado a los bordes de la pantalla algo que no tenía nada que ver con lo de la entrada de video.

Destapando el TV, intenté sacar el pedazo de plug del lado interno del socket terminal plástico de las entradas RCA sin embargo los esfuerzos fueron inútiles debido a la incomodidad de los componentes que se encontraban cercanos como por el ejemplo el transistor horizontal. No teniendo más opción, removí del circuito enteramente el terminal plástico que contiene la salida y la entrada AV y sacando el plug partido coloqué nuevamente todo en su lugar. Al encender el TV, este se encontraba con buena imagen pero con los colores arcoirisados especialmente en las esquinas además de que la imagen se veía ligeramente inclinada a un lado indicando esto que el yugo de deflexión se había corrido de lugar. Corrigiendo la posición del yugo y apretándolo bien, al encender el TV, los colores arcoirisados desaparecieron y la imagen quedó también perfectamente alineada en su lugar dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Silver Japan chino modelo SIL-2188-B

Síntoma: Sin video.

Un cliente me llamó desesperado diciéndome que uno de sus TVs se había apagado de repente mientras estaban viendo una programación. Llegando al lugar, al conectar el TV a la red Eléctrica y pasar el switch principal, el Led Standby rojo encendía además de que el TV arrancaba y podía escucharse el audio perfectamente pero no había video, la pantalla estaba totalmente apagada. 

Destapando el TV, luego de hacer una revisión, encontré que el circuito de salida horizontal no estaba siendo activado y esto se debía a que la tensión +B no estaba llegando al primario del Flyback debido a que una resistencia fusistora  en el camino del voltaje +B estaba abierta. Verificando la tensión +B encontré 110Vdc lo cual indica un valor totalmente correcto por lo que la fuente quedaba descartada de cualquier falla. La resistencia abierta indicaba un daño indubitable en el circuito horizontal y verificándolo, encontré que el transistor de salida horizontal estaba en corto. Yendo a la tienda electrónica y obteniendo un transistor como reemplazo adecuado, además de cambiar la resistencia fusistora, procedí a conectar el TV el cuál encendió con perfecta imagen y buen sonido monitoreando y  manteniéndose una temperatura normal en dicho transistor por un tiempo determinado, se corroboró que todo quedó perfecto dando como finiquitada esta reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!Ah si todos los clientes aflitos y  desesperados pagasen una tasa extra $$ por la prisa, ustedes si quedaria bien abonado $$  en lo fin del mes , Jajajajajaja !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## moonwalker

TV LED Olimpo modelo 32D2080

Síntoma: Pantalla oscura.

Un vecino de la cuadra llegó a mi taller para decirme que su TV Smart TV  se le había apagado la pantalla quedando solamente el audio normal. Todo esto ocurrió según él cuando de repente una subida de tensión en el suministro eléctrico del sector se produjo en el instante cuando veían alguna programación en el TV. El cliente comenta que el TV se apagó y lo desconectó por un tiempo hasta que la energía eléctrica se estabilizara pero que sin embargo, luego de conectar y encender el TV, éste sólo presentaba audio pero el display estaba oscuro. 

Al destapar el TV, rápidamente detallé los posibles causante de las falla y eran los condensadores EB105 y EB104 ambos de 330uF/35V los cuales estaban hinchados y correspondían a los filtros de alimentación para el circuito driver y el Backlight respectivamente. Al cambiar los condensadores por otros que tenían en mi estante, listo! El Backlight empezó a funcionar con normalidad, y el display se iluminó perfectamente dado como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.




Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Ah si todos los clientes aflitos y  desesperados pagasen una tasa extra $$ por la prisa, ustedes si quedaria bien abonado $$  en lo fin del mes , Jajajajajaja !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



Daniel y he notado que estos clientes desesperados son los que mayormente chillan más por el monto que se le cobra y que uno considera que es justo jajaj. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

moonwalker dijo:


> "Daniel y he notado que estos clientes desesperados son los que mayormente chillan más por el monto que se le cobra y que uno considera que es justo jajaj. Dios les bendiga."


!Consideran justo cuando nuestra "mano de obra" es un regalo , cuando cobramos por esa hay si es casi un roubo !
Peeeeero olvidan ( o mejor desciendo nin quieren saper ) cuanto tienpo gastamos de nuestra vida estudiando y peleando para gañar lo debido conocimento para puder resolver los problemas que van apareciendo.
!Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSCA.

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, y al presionar Power, el Led rojo de Standby quedaba titilando permanentemente pero el TV no salía de esa condición sólo volvía normal al modo Standby tras pulsar nuevamente Power. 

Al destapar el TV, noté que no había nada sospechoso entre los componentes de la tarjeta principal y nada sospechoso tampoco en el amplificador de vídeo así que conectando el circuito a la red procedí a verificar las tensiones de la fuente en modo Standby: 105Vdc para +B, 12Vdc para audio y jungla, 5vdc para EPROM y micro así que hasta ahora estaba perfecto en la fuente de poder. Al presionar Power, entonces verifiqué las tensiones en Modo Operación consiguiendo que el único voltaje anormal era la tensión de +B la cual caía a 85Vdc mientras las tensiones de Croma y oscilador Jungla eran normales 8Vdc y 5Vdc así que quedaban descartadas alguna anomalía en estos voltajes que son de vital importancia para la activación del flyback. 

Desconectando el circuito, aislé la fuente de poder removiendo la tensión +B del pin primario del Flyback, y al Conectar nuevamente y presionar power, el voltaje en +B subió a 125Vdc el cual es el voltaje perfecto y normal para este chassis. Para mi confusión  entonces concluí que había un sobreconsumo en el circuito de salida horizontal por lo que verifiqué pacientemente cada componente: condensador de sintonía y de corrección, el yugo de deflexión, diodos damper y Diodo corrector, transistor EW y además de verificar las cargas de secundario del Flyback como el amplificador de vídeo y el circuito de salida vertical todo estaba bajo normalidad así que bajando el transistor horizontal que si bien medía bien con mi Multimetro, coloqué otro pero al conectar el circuito, la falla continuaba.  

Ya sabiendo que me estaba enfrentando a un gallo de pelea  entonces empecé a analizar la caída de tensión en la fuente de poder tras conectar la Tensión +B al circuito horizontal y teniendo a mano un Flyback Samsung nuevecito en mi estante, procedí a descartar si el Flyback original del TV era el que ocasionaba dicha falla  y reemplazándolo, mi sorpresa fue que la falla aún persistía por ende descarté algún daño en el circuito de salida horizontal y me concentré en el circuito de comunicación, ajuste y comparador de error de la fuente que al verificar resistencia tras resistencia, el integrado TL431 y el Optocoplador conseguí el transistor C805 con matrícula C815  (TO-92 NPN general purpose) totalmente abierto entre sus pines, transistor que recibe el pulso de activación desde el micro para activar la fuente por medio del Optocoplador y entregue la tensión +B 125Vdc de manera normalizada al circuito horizontal. Al reemplazar dicho transistor por un KSP42, Tras conectar el TV y darle Power, listo! La fuente entregó perfectamente los 125Vdc para +B y el TV encendió perfectamente con buena calidad  de imagen y sonido. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung KS9B

Síntoma: No enciende.

A mi estante llegó el mencionado TV que al conectarlo a la red eléctrica, ni siquiera encendía el verde Led Standby así que imaginé que había una falla en la fuente de poder lo cual corroboré al encontrar el diodo zener DZ802 de 27 Voltios completamente en corto. Este diodo zener actúa simplemente de protección contra alguna eventual sobretensión que ponga en riesgo al PWM interno del integrado regulador del primario. Al cambiar el diodo, y conectar el circuito, el TV encendió perfectamente pero con un enorme escape de alto voltaje en el terminal del Flyback. Cambiando la goma del terminal MAT, procedí nuevamente a encender el TV el cuál mostró imagen con líneas finas blancas horizontales desde la parte superior hasta casi la mitad de la pantalla. Haciendo cambio de todos los condensadores electrolíticos de vertical, la falla persistía por lo que haciendo una revisión profunda del circuito vertical, encontré en corto el diodo zener DZ302 de 33V de protección de salida del integrado LA78040. Cambiando el diodo zener, y tras encender el TV, la imagen quedó perfecta y nítida con buen sonido dando como como terminada la reparación de este TV Samsung. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Andrxx

Buenas noches desde España.

Seleco 20SM624 con chasis PC020.

AVERÍA:
- Al ponerla en Stand-By se escucha como chisporroteo en el interior y olor a quemado.


SOLUCIÓN:

Se repasa soldaduras en las conexiones de una resistencia bobinada que estaban mal.

El condensador de filtro del primario de la fuente de alimentación, marca Philips, de 68 uF/380 V está mal, aunque en el capacímetro da como bueno, tendrá fugas o cualquier problema que se calentaba muchísimo emanando un olor a quemado que daba muy mal rollo, se sustituye y la TV lleva más de una hora de funcionamiento continuo y sin problemas.

Hago un inciso, estoy usando un conversor de HDMI a compuesto y en esta TV se ve en blanco y negro pese a que la salida de video está configurada como PAL . Mucha gente (y hasta en este foro) refieren ese fallo y es que yo creo que la generación de la subportadora de color en el chip interno del conversor no es todo lo limpia que debiera y hay TVs que tienen más tolerancia a este tipo de desviaciones. He probado con una SANYO de los 90 y ahí si se ve la imagen en color. Esta TV, la seleco, no tiene el famoso trimmer de ajuste de frecuencia de crominancia en serie con el cristal de oscilación de regeneración de la subportadora de color.


----------



## switchxxi

TV: *AudioLogic. *
Modelo: *2901TVGX.
*
Después de una búsqueda rápida sin resultados resulta que comparte esquemas con: *Sanyo c21lb29s Chasis: ch_la5-a.*

Síntoma: No presenta imagen mas que una linea horizontal.

Después de encontrar el manual de servicio y de un vistazo por arriba el primer sospechoso fue el IC de deflexión vertical que, en este caso, es el LA78040.

Por suerte no paso la prueba del primer vistazo: Se encontraron que las soldaduras del mismo eran muy sospechosas con signos de estar partidas.

Se resoldó usando flux, removiendo primeramente las soldaduras originales volviendo el televisor a la vida.



(Dado que el manual no pesa mucho, lo dejo para el que le pueda servir junto con el datasheet del integrado de deflexión vertical).


----------



## moonwalker

TV SANKEY CHASIS PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: Apagado intermitente. 

Una buena amiga me comentó que su TV de batalla estaba presentando una rara falla de apagado errático de vez en cuando podía operar por más de una hora pero luego se apagaba en intervalos de tiempo variados. Al enchufar el TV y darle Power el Led Standby pasaba de rojo a verde indicando un arranque normal, y al ver la imagen, ésta se encontraba perfecta pero en sí podía apreciar de que al apagarse el TV, este volvía al modo Standby (Led rojo) pudiéndose nuevamente encender por las teclas +/-CH. Pero noté que había otra falla distinta a la par de la otra visualizada primeramente, y era que en ocasiones el TV quedaba sin vídeo (pantalla totalmente apagada sólo con Audio) y luego retornaba el vídeo normal. 

Al destapar el TV, la inspección visual ubicó uno de los responsables que podrían causar la falla del apagado errático completo: el condensador electrolítico C558 470uF/35V el cual se encontraba hinchado y precisamente es el filtro del voltaje de alimentación de 24Vdc para el transformador driver horizontal. Cambiándolo, además de reemplazar los condensadores C563 1000uF/25V para voltaje -15V de vertical y C161 1000uF/25V para etapa de audio que se encontraban también ligeramente hinchados, procedí a encender el TV, y este encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido sin embargo quedaba una falla más y era la del apagado del vídeo la cual se solucionó al encontrar que el pin Heater del flyback tenía falso contacto por soldadura suelta por lo que los cátodos de la pantalla quedaban desenergizado por instancias. Resoldando el pin Heater y demás pines del flyback, el TV quedó funcionando por varias horas con perfecta imagen y buen sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

Milexus modelo: ML-21TVUSR2

En estos días un vecino vino desesperado a mi casa porque su TV metía un ruido muy molesto mientras estaba viendo las programaciones y necesitaba mirar el partido de fútbol para las eliminatorias que presentarían un día después así que trajo el TV a mi casa.

Al encender el TV, y sintonizar un canal normal de Aire, la imagen tenía especie de una distorsión pero con un ruido de fondo desagradable que no se entendía así que destapando el TV verifiqué que las tensiones del Tuner o sintonizador estuvieran presente. Todo indicaba perfecto, así que teniendo un sintonizador por allí en mi maleta ya usado pero en perfecta condiciones, lo agregué y listo! Los canales salieron perfectos, nítidos y con buen sonido dando como terminada la reparación. El cliente apenas supo que el TV estaba terminado, llegó y se llevó el TV bajo la lluvia  que caía en ese momento y  colocándolo dentro de una bolsa grande plástica, se lo llevó. Que desespero! Jajaja. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply modelo SYTF21F7

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada verticalmente.

Un gran amigo llegó a mi casa no hace mucho para la reparación de su TV que según él me decía, tenía una linea vertical en toda la mitad de la pantalla luego de que su esposa lo encendiera por la mañana. Al encender el TV, efectivamente la imagen estaba cerrada en un hilo vertical lo cual indicaba un problema en el circuito de salida horizontal. Al destapar el TV, directamente ubiqué dicho circuito y empecé a verificar pistas en esa área además de echar un vistazo a cada componente sin daño aparente. 

Verificando el yugo de deflexión me arrojó una medida que según mi criterio estaba un poco alta 4.8 ohmios sin embargo al bajar el Yugo y verificar la bobina interna (bobina horizontal), la vi en perfecto estado así que colocando otro yugo sólo por prueba la falla estaba allí aun: la imagen cerrada verticalmente. 

Desconectando todo, nuevamente empecé a verificar los componentes en el circuito de salida  horizontal y partiendo sobre el circuito pasivo que conecta al pin 2 de la bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión, verifiqué resistencia, diodos los cuales arrojaron valores perfecto así que ya mi intuición se concentraba en el condensador de alto voltaje de corrección horizontal C441 360 nanos 400 que si bien se veía físicamente perfecto sospechaba profundamente en él. Al retirar el condensador del circuito y probarlo con mi capacimetro, confirmé mis sospechas: el condensador estaba abierto. Buscando en mi stock de condensadores, no tenía uno con el valor de 360n así que coloqué dos en paralelo de 330n/400V y otro de 47nanos/630V para emular el valor del Original aproximadamente. Al colocar todo en su lugar, conecté el TV y tras darle Power, listo! La falla desapareció, apareciendo la imagen completa en pantalla dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada horizontalmente. 

Una vecina me comentó que no había podido usar su sistema de canales por cable puesto que su TV se había averiado ya que la imagen se había cerrado en un gran porcentaje. Al ir a su casa, y conectar y encender el TV, efectivamente la imagen estaba cerrada desde la parte inferior aproximadamente en un 65% así que tomando lecturas de voltaje de alimentación para el LA78040N integrado de salida vertical, encontré que la tensión -14V no se encontraba en el pin correspondiente por lo que verificando desde el diodo rectificador en inversa que provee esta tensión negativa, encontré 0V en el mismo. Descontando todo, resoldé el mencionado diodo por si había soldadura falsa en él pero la ausencia de tensión negativa persistía y extrayéndolo y verificándolo con mi tester encontré que arrojaba un valor correcto pero conociendo ya en experiencia anteriores que hay ciertos diodos con fugas que miden bien con ciertos multímetros (por ejemplo el mío ) cambié directamente el diodo por otro que tenía en mi maleta, y al conectar el circuito, y darle Power, ya la tensión de -14V se encontraba en el pin de alimentación negativa del LA78040 y la imagen completa y perfecta. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Gerson strauss

moonwalker dijo:


> pero conociendo ya en experiencia anteriores que hay ciertos diodos con fugas que miden bien con ciertos multímetros (por ejemplo el mío )


Tuve ese secreto por años. Reparaba tarjetas por esos diodos y cuando les contaba a los colegas, no me creían que era un diodo
el problema. Hasta que un día les revele el "secreto" y creo que desde entonces, los colegas ganaron mas dinero ... y UNI-T vendió
muchos UT139C.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Chasis MC-059C

Síntoma: Cerrado horizontal en imagen. 

Una señora llegó a mi casa para decirme que su TV había presentado un cerrado horizontal en la imagen sin embargo primero lo había revisado otro técnico quien le entregó a la dueña del TV, dos integrados para que los comprara: el TDA8245 (corrector EW) y el LA78040 (Vertical IC) pero éste último lo había extraviado. Llegando a la casa de la señora, verifiqué si el integrado TDA8245 estaba en buen estado sin embargo por lo menos no arrojaba ningún corto entre sus pines. Colocando el TDA en su lugar y colocando un LA78040 de mi almacén , encendí el TV y efectivamente estaba cerrada horizontalmente con una franja gruesa cubriendo la línea brillante. Desconectando todo, verifiqué cada una de las resistencias que conforman el divisor resistivo para los pines de entrada del integrado vertical y todas estaban perfectas así que verificando los condensadores electrolíticos me di cuenta que el C311 2200uF 25V de filtro para la salida del integrado vertical estaba averiado. Visiblemente se veía averiado entre sus pines. Colocando dos condensadores de 1000uF en paralelo para reemplazar el mencionado arriba, al encender el TV, la imagen abrió completamente bien nítida y hermosa sin embargo noté que poco a poco la imagen se cerró en la parte inferior luego de unos minutos y desconectando el circuito nuevamente empecé a verificar cada una de las resistencias del circuito vertical consiguiendo la resistencia R311 de 47K desvalorizada teniendo un valor de 53K. Cambiando la resistencia, bingo! Desapareció el desajuste inferior y la imagen completa en pantalla, nítida y con buen sonido dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Royal modelo RT-21FJ6US

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales. 

Un técnico de refrigeración amigo mío me comentó que su TV sólo se veía en fondo azul y que los canales de vez en cuando aparecían pero en blanco y negro y casi totalmente lluviosos. Al traérmelo a mi casa, lo destapé y echándole un vistazo al circuito del sintonizador, encontré que éste último tenía sus pines muy mal resoldados además de que el pin IF del mismo se encontraba unido a GND por un pastel de soldadura  y por ende causaba la falla de la mala sintonía de los canales. Es evidente que tal vez él quiso resoldar de su cuenta el circuito pero empeoró más la cuestión jajaja. 

Quitando los excesos de soldadura a cada pin del sintonizador, nuevamente coloqué nuevos puntos y raspando y limpiando bien las pistas de esa zona, encendí el TV y al colocar una antena, los canales aparecieron perfectos y nítidos dándole terminación a esta reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

moonwalker dijo:


> Es evidente que tal vez él quiso resoldar de su cuenta el circuito pero empeoró más la cuestión jajaja.


Ahí, en esos casos hay que poner dentro una pegatina con el siguiente mensaje: 
*"Aquí no se toca, majete"* 

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

TV OLIMPO PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: No enciende.

Un cliente me dejó en mi casa un TV de la mencionada marca arriba el cual conectarlo a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby rojo parpadeaba ligeramente pero no había encendido tras presionar +/-CH desde el panel frontal, ni tampoco desde el control remoto.

El destapar el TV pude notar que ya habían cambiado algunos condensadores electrolíticos en el secundario de la fuente y al conectar el circuito y verificar algunos niveles de tensión de la fuente pude notar que la tensión +B se encontraba ligeramente elevada: en 120Vdc que para este modelo debe estar en 110Vdc. Verificando la resistencia variable RP551 2K de ajuste para el voltaje +B, noté que estaba algo sulfatado así que lo reemplacé por Una resistencia fija de 820 ohmios el cual constituye un valor óhmico conservador para el ajuste del circuito comparador de error y regulación de fuente. Obtuve una tensión de 115Vdc el cual es un valor razonable para +B. Sin embargo tras presionar Power, el TV no arrancaba sino que permanecía en modo Standby, así que tomando otras lecturas de tensión de secundario pude notar que el voltaje de alimentación para el circuito amplificador de Audio 14Vdc no se encontraba así que desconectando todo por medio de la inspección visual pude notar un hilo de soldadura entre GND y la salida del transformador Chopper que precisamente suministra los 13VAC para el amplificador de audio ( los atrevidos y asesinos diy soldadores de circuitos no se quedan quietos ). Quitando el exceso de soldadura, ya la tensión de 14Vdc para el amplificador de audio se encontraba presente sin embargo todavía el TV no arrancaba. 

Verificando los condensadores electrolíticos que habían colocado nuevo, encontré que C567 y C568 de 100uF/160V, los habían colocado de 100V y precisamente son los que filtran la tensión +B de 115V para el primario del Flyback (quisiera conocer el monstruo que estuvo reparando este pobre TV). Reemplazando ambos electrolíticos con valores adecuados, nuevamente conecté la fuente sin embargo podía percibir un olor ligero a silicona quemada jajaja y desconecté todo nuevamente y verificando cada diodo de la fuente, encontré que el diodo VD564 rectificador para la tensión negativa -13V para el circuito vertical, estaba en corto y tras reemplazarlo, listo! El TV arrancó con imagen y sonido normal así que dicho diodo averiado era la causa de la falla de encendido en el TV sin embargo avisté otra falla más y era que el TV perdía la sintonía de los canales con frecuencia hasta que ya la ausencia era total además no había video por las entradas AV sino que la imagen era distorsionada y el audio entrecortado. También noté que no obedecía a la orden del control remoto de manera intermitente (a veces sí y en otras ocasiones no). Desconectando, la causa frecuente de estos síntomas se debe al integrado Memoria EPROM corrupta sin embargo, luego de cambiar la EPROM por otra idéntica de una tarjeta del mismo chasis, la falla continuó.

Ya mis sospechas se encontraban en el integrado ONE-CHIP N301 microjungla TDA11105/N3 pero antes se verificaron las tensiones de alimentación para el mismo: 
Pin 3= 8V
Pin 22, pin 54= 5V
Pin 33, pin 40 y pin 43= 3.3V 

Consiguiendo que todas estas tensiones estaban presente y correctas  busqué en mi stock y encontré un microjungla idéntico que había reciclado, y quitando el sospechoso y remplazándolo por este último, bingo! El TV quedó funcionando con perfecta y hermosa imagen tanto por Antena como por AV y sonido genial dándole terminación a esta tediosa reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV samsung Chasis  KSCB

Síntoma: No enciende.

Llegando a la casa de una señora que me había estado buscando por varios días, analicé la falla de encendido que tenía su TV la cual se produjo repentinamente según ella. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led verde de Standby encendió por lo que por lo menos indicaba que la Fuente estaba trabajando en parte sin embargo al dar Power el Led Standby titilaba hasta que se apagaba (esto es normal indicando que ya el video está en Pantalla) pero la pantalla estaba totalmente apagado dándome cuenta que no había oscilación horizontal si bien el microjungla daba el pulso H-out para activar el circuito de salida horizontal. Verificando la fuente de poder, encontré que el valor de +B estaba totalmente normal 120Vdc y 5Vdc para el circuito de control EPROM sin embargo encontré algo reducido (En modo normal) el voltaje de 6.5Vdc  de donde se derivan, a través de reguladores, las tensiones de 5Vdc para el sintonizador y SIF del jungla y los 3.3Vdc para el microcontrolador. Esta tensión se encontraba en 3.8Vdc. 

Desconectando todo, establecí continuidad en ese punto de dicho voltaje pero no había corto y los reguladores estaban perfectos además de que al revisar las resistencias que conforman las tomas de muestras y divisores resistivo para el circuito de opto - comunicación, todas se encontraban con sus valores óhmicos perfectos sin embargo, al ya descartar la fuente, y conociendo que no había corto en el circuito de salida horizontal y vertical, además de que el microjungla estaba suministrando el pulso H-OUT 15KHz para el transistor Horizontal, verifiqué el estado del transformador driver horizontal T401 consiguiendo que su bobina primaria estaba abierta cuando debía tener una impedancia de 10 ohmios. Bajando el transformadorcito driver, noté que una de sus entradas, tenía su alambre sulfatado y por ende  la bobina primaria estaba desconectada del circuito, así que sacando con cuidado el hilo de cobre, empalmé un cable fino uniendo la bobina primaria con el pin de PCB de entrada del transformador el cual coloqué en su lugar cuando obtuve la impedancia correcta, esto es 10 ohmios en el primario. Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el TV encendió correctamente con perfecta y hermosa imagen y sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Además cabe decir que la tensión de 3.8V sólo sube a 6.5V cuando se enciende el circuito horizontal.  Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV SANKEY chasis PH08KX - N22

Sintoma:Líneas de colores horizontales.

Una vecina de trato muy agradable, me comentó que tenía un pequeño TV de 14" el cual presentaba bajo volumen y no podía subirle porque las teclas de +V no funcionaba por lo que su hija, una muchacha muy elegante, lo destapó y quiso hacer algo al respecto  sin embargo cortó (no sé de qué manera) uno de los dos cables que conecta la tarjetita de los microswitches de funciones con la tarjeta Main y quedó aun más inútil el TV ya que lógicamente ya no funcionaban el resto de teclas. Además la muchacha compró un control remoto sin embargo este no funcionó (tampoco era el indicado para este TV) así que me consultaron para hacer algo al 
 respecto. Conectando el TV noté las líneas horizontales finas de colores además de un unas rayas superiores semi transparentes que deformaban la imagen. Desconectando todo, resoldé los pines del La78040 además de cambiar el condensador C406 que es el responsable frecuente de estas líneas, al encender el TV, las líneas desaparecieron y la imagen quedó perfecta y nítida. Los microswitches no servían pero la cliente prefirió que le comprara un control remoto adecuado para el TV. Yendo a la tienda de variedades, elegí el control remoto genérico OM8370 el cual es el indicando para manejar los TVs con chasis PH08KX-N22 y PH08KX-N35 además de manejar otros con PH08K _XXX y con integrados microjungla TDA11115/N3. Al probar el control remoto, todas las funciones quedaron habilitadas terminando esta sencilla reparación. Reparación Exitosa 100%


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar dicho TV a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby encendía normal sin embargo al dar Power, el TV trataba de arrancar pero en un segundo regresaba a modo Standby. 

Al destapar el TV, vi que todo se veía bien sin embargo había una protección activa ya fuera por OCP (monitor de fuente) o por V-neck (monitor de circuito vertical). Puenteando la resistencia FR403 de 2 ohmios (esta resistencia es crítica y con solo una leve desvalorización es suficiente como para activar el circuito de protección OCP) procedí a conectar el TV pero la falla continuaba. A continuación desconecté el circuito de protección V-neck (monitor del circuito de salida vertical) pero la falla persistía. En este caso, el Flyback es el responsable de esta falla de encendido, asi que yendo a la tienda de electrónica, compré un Flyback con diferente código pero compatible y buen reemplazo del anterior y al conectar y darle Power, éste encendió perfectamente con buena imágen y sonido dando como terminada esta reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9C

Síntoma: Sin audio. 

Llegando a la casa de una vecina, verifiqué un TV Samsung el cual estaba sin la tapa trasera (su hijo quiso detallar tal vez porque su TV había quedado sin audio) y sin tener éxito, dejó la tapa suelta y los niños inquietos de la casa la partieron jugando sobre ella . Bien, al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, efectivamente éste encendió con perfecta imagen pero sin audio así que desconectando todo, verifiqué cada parlante consiguiendo una lectura de impedancia correcta en ambos por ende éstos quedaban descartados. Volteando la tarjeta, verifiqué directamente el pinout del integrado de amplificador de audio TDA7297SA (compatible con el TDA7266SA) y entre sus pines 14 y 15 (Out - Out +,) salidas para parlantes, encontré una baja resistencia de 22 ohmios aproximadamente deduciendo que dicho integrado estaba en cortocircuito. Al bajar el TDA también noté que estaba fisurado ligeramente en su encapsulado y yendo para mi cementerio de repuestos y tarjetas de reciclaje, encontré en una tarjeta Samsung el mismo integrado TDA7297SA el cual extraje y coloqué en el TV. Tras encender el TV y colocar una antena, listo! Audio potente y fiel dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

moonwalker dijo:


> Audio potente y fiel dando como terminada la reparación.


 
Mentira , falta la tapa  !


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis K15D 

Síntoma: Línea brillante horizontal en la pantalla.

Un vecino me comentó que su TV se había cerrado en una línea horizontal completamente y que antes de que lo hiciera, el TV empezó con un cerrado inferior de la imagen y poco a poco se iba achicando más hasta que se cerró completamente. 

Al destapar el TV, eché un vistazo a los componentes del circuito pero se veían aparentemente todo bien sin embargo las soldaduras en el integrado de salida vertical LA7840 estaban frías así que las resoldé y tras encender el TV, éste encendió pero con imagen cerrada en casi un 50% desde la parte inferior de la pantalla. La parte visible de la imagen se encontraba con líneas perpendiculares finas que se movían horizontalmente. Desconectando el TV, procedí a hacer un reemplazo de todos los condensadores electrolíticos que filtran las tensiones de +/-13V y V-pump para el integrado vertical LA7840 consiguiendo que C304 470uF 25V (Filtro de tensión negativa -13V para el vertical) tenía uno de sus pines podrido así que había hallado la causa del problema. Sin embargo también hice reemplazo de C306 470uF/25V para tensión +13V,  C307 100uF/50V para V-PUMP y C308 100uF/25V también para tensión positiva del vertical y al encender el TV, solucionado el problema: la imágen completa y perfecta, con buen sonido dando como terminada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa. 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mentira , falta la tapa  !



2M, Offtopic JajajajaJajajajajaj


----------



## moonwalker

TV SIMPLY chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: Sin audio.

Un muchacho trajo a mi casa el mencionado TV que al encenderlo, los canales se veían perfectos sin embargo no había Audio. 

Al destapar el TV, rápidamente observé el circuito amplificador de 
 Audio sin notar ningún daño aparente. El amplificador está construido en torno al integrado con código TDA7266SA y nomenclatura de pcb N601. Verificando los parlantes, éstos arrojaban su impedancia correcta así que quedaban descartados. Conectando el circuito a la red eléctrica, le di Power consiguiendo que el voltaje de alimentación para el TDA7266SA en sus pines 3 y 13 de 12V se encontraba presente así que quedaba por realizar una prueba más y es la de la remoción provisional del circuito Mute/Standby que se conectan a los pines 6 y 7 del integrado de audio para saber si la ausencia de audio se encontraba por la activación errónea de estos circuitos muteando al amplificador. Sin embargo, aun había ausencia de audio por lo que ubicando los pines 4 y 12 (entradas de audio IN-R / IN-L) coloqué un rastreador de señales consiguiendo que habia audio entrante perfecto en el pin 12 mas no en el pin 4. 

Ya con las cuatro pruebas realizadas: verificación de parlante, voltaje de alimentación para el amplificador, comprobación del circuito Mute Standby y la presencia de señal de audio entrante Por lo menos en uno de los pines de entrada en el TDA7266SA, ya se comprobaba que éste último se encontraba averiado. 

Buscando en mi cementerio de componentes reciclados, ubiqué un integrado amplificador TDA7266SA que al colocarlo como reemplazo del sospechoso, el Audio llegó perfectamente a través de unos de los parlantes como esperaba pero verificando la opción Balance R & L descubrí que habían colocado la barra toda hacia el canal R. Haciendo el ajuste correspondiente en el Balance 50% - 50% el audio llegó perfecto lo ambos canales dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación Exitosa 100%, Sr. 2M


----------



## DOSMETROS

. . .  Con tapa !


----------



## moonwalker

TV LED marca Olimpo modelo 32D2080

Síntoma: Pantalla oscura. 

Una vecina me comentó que luego de una tormenta eléctrica, su TV quedó con el display apagado sin embargo había audio por lo que lógicamente había una falla en el Backlight del TV. Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica y darle power al TV, la iluminación trataba de arrancar pero en menos de dos segundos nuevamente desaparecía.

Al destapar el TV y realizar la inspección visual, ubiqué rápidamente los que causaban la falla: los condensadores electrolíticos EB104 y EB105, ambos de 330uF/35V que se encontraban hinchados así que yendo a la tienda electrónica no conseguí exactamente los mismos sino unos de 470uF/35V los cuales compré e instalé en lugar de los averiados. Al conectar el TV, y darle Power, el Backlight funcionó correctamente, encendiéndose el display y mostrando la iluminación normal dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Challenger Chasis CY-PH2529TOP


Síntoma: franja vertical en la imagen. 

Hace unos días, un amigo técnico en refrigeración me comentó que había comprado un TV marca Challenger a muy bajo precio porque según quien se lo vendió, el TV presentaba una falla en la imagen. Al llegar a su casa, encendí el TV, el cual mostró imagen nítida y buen sonido sin embargo, había una franja semioscura vertical del lado derecho de la pantalla y en dicha franja podía apreciarse la imagen pero ligeramente deformada. Apagando el TV, concluí que la falla se encontraba en circuito de salida horizontal, específicamente en el circuito de sincronismo de función sancastle. 

Destapando el TV, ubiqué el circuito de salida horizontal, y buscando el condensador corazón del circuito de función sandcastle, descubrí que el C641 22nanos 100voltios era el encargado de dicha función. En este TV, este condensador recoje una muestra de la tensión AC de 180V de la bobina secundaria del Flyback enviándola al circuito sandcastle y posteriormente al integrado jungla estableciendo un correcto sincronismo horizontal. Sin embargo siguiendo la pista de PCB desde el condensador C641 hasta el circuito correspondiente, Descubrí que esta pista estaba fisurada por lo que el circuito sandcastle quedaba desconectado de la muestra de tensión AC proveniente desde el condensador. 

Estableciendo continuidad, encontré el área de la fisura de la pista así que raspando ligeramente esa zona coloqué un delgado cable soldándolo cuidadosamente reparando la carretera de cobre. Al encender el TV, listo! La franja desapareció, y el TV quedó con su imagen completa y perfecta dando como finiquitada esta reparación. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Panasonic chasis tnp4g407

Síntoma: pantalla oscura.

Un "técnico" que llegó a casa me comentaba que justo había destapado el mencionado TV de un vecino que no tenía imagen (pantalla oscura) sino que sólo tenía audio. Él, animándose, destapó el TV y tras pensando que mejoraría subiendo el potenciómetro de screen en el flyback, en la imagen sólo aparecían un fondo gris con líneas de retornos por lo que no tuvo más opción que llevarme el TV a casa.

Limpiando del polvo todo el circuito, los componentes se veían bien físicamente así que procedí a encender y sí!, Exactamente el TV sólo mostraba algún vestigio en pantalla tras subirle casi al máximo el potenciómetro de screen del flyback apareciendo las líneas de retornos así que pensé que la falla se encontraba en el circuito de  ABL por lo que ubicándolo empecé a verificar el divisor resistivo que polariza dicho circuito consiguiendo que la R557 de 95K se encontraba abierta. Buscando alguna resistencia lo más cercana posible, tomé dos de 47K y colocándolas en serie reemplacé la averiada y tras encender el TV, enhorabuena, la imagen salió perfecta tras hacer un ajuste mínimo del potenciómetro de screen del flyback. 

Coloqué al principio "técnico" al hombre que trajo este TV a casa es porque en un tiempo pasado se dedicaba a la reparación de TV y electrónica a nivel general y fue conocido por muchos en el sector y vecindarios aledaños, sin embargo las drogas acabaron con su vida y su carrera  y hoy en día sólo puede determinar, como dice él, fallas que sean perceptibles visualmente ya que como él dice "su cabeza ya no le da para más por la adición que sufre. " Dándole un consejo,  quedó contento con la reparación del TV y sin más nada que decir Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo CN-001G 

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales.

Yendo para la casa de una señora quien me dijo que su TV había dejado de mostrar imagen, pensé por un momento que el problema podría radicar por alguna soldadura suelta en el pin Heater sin embargo al conectar el TV y darle Power, éste encendía perfectamente mostrando ráster o lluvia de RF y OSD normal así que lo que quiso decir la cliente fue que su TV no sintonizaba canales. 

Destapando el TV, eché un vistazo al circuito sin encontrar nada dañado aparentemente y conectando el circuito y dándole Power, verifiqué las tensiones de alimentación para el sintonizador: 5V y 33V las cuales se encontraban presentes. Ya teniendo estas verificaciones, procedí a cambiar el Tuner o sintonizador de canales por uno que recuperé de una tarjeta también Daewoo que tengo para reciclaje y al encender el TV, los canales aparecieron perfectamente y perfecto sonido. Reparación Exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada 

Una vecina del sector me comentó que su TV LG presentaba un cerrado en la pantalla "en la mitad"  por ende me preparé con mi stock de integrados de salida vertical y condensadores electrolíticos que usan estos circuitos pero al llegar a su casa y encender el TV,  comprobé que estaba cerrado horizontalmente pero de manera irregular, es decir, los contornos del cerrado eran totalmente deforme por lo que concluí que el problema radicaba en el yugo de deflexión. Destapando el TV, rápidamente comprobé la impedancia del yugo de deflexión en su bobina vertical dándome un resultado de casi 16 ohmios que para éste modelo debe ser de 10 ohmios corroborando lo que había concluido. 

Yendo para mi casa, empecé a buscar en mi stock de yugos y Eureka! Encontré uno idéntico que había recuperado de un extinto TV LG así que comprobando la impedancia arrojó buenos resultados: 10 ohmios. Instalando el nuevo yugo en su lugar, tras encender el TV, éste encendió con imagen completa y nítida dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9A

Síntoma: Sin imagen.

A mi casa llegó un TV clásico de Samsung Tantus el cual al conectarlo y darle Power, este encendía correctamente sin embargo la imagen era como de fondo beige brillante con líneas de retorno bastante pronunciadas. Destapando el TV, nada me indicó la inspección visual, aparentemente todo se encontraba en orden y conectando el TV y encendiéndolo, verifiqué primeramente el voltaje de alimentación 180V para el amplificador de vídeo (tarjetita del cañón de la Pantalla) que si bien se encontraba en el terminal de entrada, no se encontraba en el pin 6 (VCC) del integrado TDA6107JF (amplificador de vídeo) por lo que había encontrado la causa de la falla. Apagando todo, verifiqué la pista desde el terminal de entrada hasta el pin 6 del integrado encontrando una fisura la cual reparé y tras encender nuevamente el TV, ya había desaparecido el fondo beige con líneas de retorno sin embargo el video aún no se encontraba sino que la pantalla estaba totalmente oscura obedeciendo esto a una activación del circuito de protección IK (me acordé que precisamente estaba asesorando a Lichito  precisamente por una falla similar).

Aplicando el circuito null de los tres diodos bypass para remover el circuito IK, la imagen apareció en pantalla sin embargo noté dos problemas más y era que habían rayas horizontales semitransparentes fluctuantes por la pantalla y desconectando todo, me dirigí al circuito de salida vertical reemplazando los condensadores C306 y C304 470uF 25V como filtro de la alimentación +/-13V para el integrado vertical LA78040N como también el C308 100uF 50V para el pin V-PUMP de dicho integrado. Tras encender el TV, las líneas y franjas desaparecieron pero quedaba aún la falla de imagen borrosa que se solucionó tras reemplazar el socket o zócalo base del cañón de la pantalla obteniendo una imagen nítida y muy aceptable dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV marca Jwim modelo JV-TV9021

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby enciende normal y al presionar Power, este se apaga indicando que el TV entra al modo operación pero el TV está muerto sin arranque. Al presionar Power, este vuelve al modo Standby (Led rojo enciende) deduciendo con esto que al menos el circuito de control: micro - EPROM está funcionando correctamente. 

Destapando el TV, visualicé los dos condensadores electrolíticos de 100uF 160V filtros de tensión +B hinchados los cuales reemplacé pero la misma falla persistía. Verificando los voltajes de la fuente, encontré 5V para el microcontrolador, 120Vdc para el pin +B del flyback así que quedaba descartada esta última tensión y por ende me concentré en el voltaje Hvcc 9V para el integrado jungla cuya sección provee las pulsaciones de 15KHz para activar el circuito horizontal que no se estaba activando. Como no tenía diagrama de este Chasis (es algo engorroso encontrarlo) dibujé sobre papel el circuito de subfuente que proveía estos 9V y el circuito de control que lo activaba encontrando que Q611 actuaba de switch para proveer los 16V proveniente de la fuente para la entrada del Q609 integrado regulador 7809 el cual suministra los 9V (Hvcc) para el pin 18 del integrado jungla y este provea la oscilación horizontal. Este Q611 a su vez es controlado y/o activado por un pulso del integrado microcontrolador a través de su pin 7 y al darle Power al TV, todo se cumplía a cabalidad, llegando la tensión de 9V al jungla el cual a su vez suministraba el pulso de 15KHz para el transistor driver que activa al pequeño transformador driver horizontal así que quedaba descartado el circuito de fuente y oscilación horizontal del jungla concluyendo que había algo desconectado en el circuito de salida horizontal. 

La premura no es buena  y si hubiese hecho una completa inspección visual con calma y detallada, me hubiese dado cuenta que la bobina horizontal (cable rojo) del yugo de deflexión estaba desconectada del circuito correspondiente .    por lo que lógicamente el TV no arrancaba . Conectando y soldando el cable rojo en su lugar, al darle Power al TV, éste encendió con perfecta imagen y sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Daewoo Chasis CN-001G

Síntoma: No enciende.

Un vecino que me dejó su TV del cual comentaba que de repente se le había apagado mientras estaba viendo su programación favorita.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby rojo encendía, indicando esto que por lo menos la fuente estaba funcionando de cierto modo sin embargo al darle Power, el Led Standby se apagaba pero no había arranque en el TV y presionando la tecla Power nuevamente, el TV no regresaba al modo Standby corroborando que el TV había entrado en modo de protección.

Destapando el TV, conecté la tarjeta y verificando las tensiones de fuente, encontré 5V para el circuito de control y 105V para +B  y al darle Power, el +B subía a 133V (valor normal) pero decaía rápidamente hasta llegar a 0V; también los 5V para el circuito micro - EPROM desaparecían. Desconectando todo, aislé la fuente de su carga más significativa que es el circuito de salida horizontal, y al conectar la tarjeta y darle Power, todos los voltajes estaban normales 5V, 12V para audio, +B133V, 45V para tuner, etc., por lo que indubitablemente la falla radicaba en el circuito horizontal. Verificando dicho circuito, hallé rápidamente el problema del encendido: La bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión marcaba una impedancia de 7.5 ohmios lo cual representa un valor muy alto para esta bobina. Bajando el yugo, encontré dicha bobina muy desecha y sulfatada así que buscando un yugo en mi cementerio lo más parecido posible, encontré uno perteneciente a un TV Sankey de 14" el cual colocándolo al circuito, tras conectar el TV, y darle Power, éste arrancó perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Este yugo le vino perfecto al TV ya que no tuve que hacer ningún ajuste por modo de servicio. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: Pantalla Ligeramente oscura. 

Yendo para la casa de una vecina, me comentaba que su TV tenía la pantalla muy oscura preguntando que si se podía hacer algo al respecto. Conectando el TV y dándole Power, la imagen se encontraba ligeramente oscura a pesar de que todo el contraste estaba al máximo en el menú además de la falta de luminancia en la pantalla también observé como falta de color rojo por lo que se veía la imagen azulada y verdosa. 

Destapando el TV, y luego de una limpieza, verifiqué directamente el circuito de ABL responsable en un alto grado de la pantalla oscura cambiando los diodos pequeños tipo 1N4148 por unos nuevos. Estos corresponden al D501 y D502 que son los que se conectan al circuito de ABL. Verificando el circuito amplificador de vídeo en la tarjetita pequeña del cañón de la pantalla, descubrí varias soldaduras sueltas las cuales resoldé y al encender el TV, listo! Imagen clara y con sus colores normales dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply 14" chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: franja vertical en imagen.

Un TV pequeñito que al encenderlo, presentaba una franja vertical gruesa semioscura del lado izquierdo de la pantalla. En estos días se han resuelto fallas similares con este mismo síntoma y todo obedece a una avería en el circuito de función sandcastle para la correcta sincronización del circuito de salida horizontal. Destapando el TV, ubiqué el circuito horizontal, y analizando la sección sandcastle, encontré que el C450 680picos 2KV tenía uno de sus pines podridos. Este condensador precisamente es el que recoge una muestra del punto Colector del circuito horizontal que por medio de resistencias y diodos la envía al integrado jungla para un correcto sincronismo. Bajando dicho condensador, raspé bien el pin sulfatado y agregándole estaño, nuevamente lo coloqué en su lugar. Tras encender el TV, listo! La franja desapareció,  y la imagen quedó completa, nítida y perfecta. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9A

Síntoma: pantalla oscura.

Un vecino de esos jocosos y que hablan más que un loro mojado  me había comentado que su TV no se veía nada salvo un fondo azul. Al llevar su TV a mi estante, lo enchufé y tras encenderlo, este mostraba ráster o imagen lluviosa normal pero noté primeramente que no sintonizaba canales. Luego de un par de minutos, la imagen lluviosa desapareció y la pantalla quedó oscura salvo que sólo se veía el OSD y el fondo azul tras quitar la antena. Con este síntoma ya descrito, se concluía que la falla radicaba en el circuito de ABL así que haciendo una revisión en dicha área obtuve que una de las resistencias que conforman el divisor de tensión que polarizan el ABL, estaba abierta. La misma corresponde a la R423 de 82K. Tras cambiarla y encender el TV, la imagen regresó perfectamente sólo quedaba solucionar el problema de sintonía de canales que se solucionó tras hacer una limpieza interna de polvo y sucio dentro del sintonizador y al cambiar una resistencia SMD de 22K que estaba abierta y que recibe internamente la tensión de 33V de alimentación analógica para el sintonizador. Tras encender el circuito, listo! Los canales aparecieron perfectamente, quedando solucionado el TV, reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey modelo CT-21PF81

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar dicho TV a la red eléctrica, el Led de Standby ni siquiera enciende, el TV está completamente muerto. Al destapar el TV, hice una limpieza ligera sobre el circuito y sabiendo que el problema radicaba en la fuente de poder, la inspección visual ubicó el origen del problema: Un puente metálico se encontraba podrido y éste es el que precisamente lleva la tensión VCC principal desde la salida + del puente rectificador de entrada al +B del transformador Chopper. Quitando la escoria, coloqué un puente metálico en su lugar y al conectar el TV, éste arrancó perfectamente con buena imagen y perfecto sonido. Resoldé algunas soldaduras en el integrado microjungla y en el amplificador de video así como también se reemplazaron los microswitches de función. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

Samsung LED UN32J4300DK

Síntoma: Encendido intermitente.

Una chica vecina me estuvo comentando que el TV de su papá se apagaba repentinamente y debía desconectar y conectar nuevamente para que encendiera pero de vez en cuando esta condición no se cumplía. Ella llevando la fuente de poder la cual es una fuente  externa, verifiqué el voltaje de alimentación 19V que suministraba en su salida consiguiendo que estaba presente al conectarlo a la red. Así que a primera instancia pensé que todo podía ser causado por alguna variación eléctrica en algún toma de corriente por lo que le recomendé a la muchacha que conectara el TV a otro punto de línea AC. A los días  la chica nuevamente regresó a mi casa pero esta vez con el TV en mano diciéndome que nuevamente el TV se había apagado mientras estaba viendo una programación.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led Standby encendió y al darle Power éste encendió con perfecta imagen y sonido dejándolo bajo prueba hasta que luego de casi dos horas se apagó completamente aún ni siquiera encendía el Led Standby. Rápidamente tomando mi voltimetro, saqué el cable conector de la fuente externa y verifiqué el voltaje en sus terminales consiguiendo que éste estaba en 0V. Con esto concluía que el encendido intermitente y apagado esporádico del TV lo causaba la fuente de poder externa la cual destapé (estos artilugios no poseen tornillos ) y al sacar el circuito de la cajita descubrí que las soldaduras de los pines del transformador principal de fuente se encontraban frías así que resoldando los pines del transformador y algunos puntos más en la fuente, conecté y ya se encontraba la tensión de 19V. Al conectar la fuente al TV y darle Power este encendió perfectamente dejando el TV encendido desde la 9AM hasta las 10PM de la noche para corroborar que la falla de intermitencia de encendido estaba erradicada. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung KS9C

Síntoma: Imagen distorsionada.

Una vecina me comentó que no podía ver sus programaciones favoritas porque su TV tenía una imagen con muchas rayas y era temblorosa. Al llegar a su casa y conectar el TV, la imagen se veía ligeramente lluviosa pero presentaba una líneas paralelas blancas acompañadas de un ruido muy molesto. Probando la imagen por AV conectando un decodificador en esas entradas, la imagen era nítida y perfecta así que con esto concluí que el problema radicaba en el circuito de sintonía de antena. Destapando el TV, y probando los voltajes de 5V y 33V, comprobé que éstos estaban presentes confirmando que el Tuner o sintonizador de canales tenía problemas y ubicando uno idéntico en mi stock de repuestos, probé la nueva refacción y al encender el TV, listo! Imagen nítida y perfecta en todos los canales por antena. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung KS9A

Síntoma: sin vídeo

Un TV pequeñito de 14" de una vecina el cual apagaba el vídeo y quedaba normal el Audio constituye una de las fallas frecuentes de éstos TVs Samsung Tantus que activaban el circuito de protección IK con el mínimo desajuste de la tensión G2 o en su defecto alguna falta de emisión en uno de los cátodos RGB del tubo. Como en otros post anteriores sólo realicé el circuito de los tres diodos bypass que retornan las señales de vídeo RGB al pin cut-off del microjungla responsable del circuito de protección IK. Al realizar el menciona procedimiento y tras encender el TV, el vídeo apareció en Pantalla nítido y perfectamente dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: Sin video 

Un TV de un gran amigo que al conectarlo a la red y darle power, éste encendía correctamente. Sin embargo no había imagen sino que la pantalla estába oscura y había buen sonido. Presionando menú a ver si había OSD en pantalla, éste apareció correctamente así que se diagnosticaba una falla en el circuito de ABL. Destapando el TV encontré que los diodos D501 y D502 que corresponden a la conducción de tensión de ABL, estaban partidos así que reemplazándolos encendí el TV pero al observar la pantalla solo había un fondo gris verdoso con audio normal pero moviendo la tarjeta la imagen aparecía perfecta. Desconectando la tarjeta, realicé un resoldado del pinout del integrado microjungla y al encender nuevamente, la imagen apareció perfecta y nítida dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: Se apaga luego de unos minutos.

Un vecino me comentaba que su TV se apagaba luego de unos minutos de estar encendido, y le era molesto cada rato estar encendiendo constantemente el TV así que me lo llevó a casa para se lo observara. Al conectar el TV, y darle Power encendía correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido pero luego de unos minutos (intervalo de tiempo que no analicé) el TV se apagaba regresando nuevamente a Standby. Como lo expuesto acá en muchos casos, estos TVs LGs activan un circuito de protección el cual cancela la oscilación horizontal cuando se detectan alguna anomalía en el voltaje de fuente (OCP) o en el circuito de salida vertical (V-neck). Pensando que el problema podría ser provocada por alguna de las dos protecciones, puenteé la resistencia FR403 2.2 Ohmios para descartar que esta resistencia fuera la responsable del disparo errático del circuito OCP ya que es una resistencia cuyo valor óhmico es muy crítica si se desvaloriza al menos por medio ohmio pero mi sorpresa fue que la supuesta falla continuaba, el TV se apagó nuevamente. Pensando que ahora era el circuito de salida vertical que provocaba la activación de la protección por medio de V-neck, decidí extraer el transistor Q16 encargado de recibir las dos protecciones ya descritas y colocar en estado bajo el pin Abnormal del micro el cual cancela la oscilación horizontal. Sin embargo quedé fuera de base  cuando el TV otra vez se apagó. Ya preocupado por el microjungla, verifiqué que su pin de protección Abnormal responsable de la cancelación de la oscilación horizontal, no tuviera algún corto parcial pero todo arrojaba buenos resultados además de que dicho pin se encontraba en estado alto (5V) condición necesaria para que el microjungla suministre la oscilación horizontal para el funcionamiento del TV. 

Llegando una visita a casa, dejé el TV a un lado sin embargo confieso
Que mientras hablaba con la visita, no dejaba de pensar en la rara falla hasta que el bombillo se me encendió : El TV podría Estar programado para que en un tiempo preestablecido se apagara (sleep time). Metiéndome en el menú, ubiqué la sección Auto apagado el cual se encontraba en ON y pasándolo a OFF,  listo! El TV no se apagó más. No sé porque no se me había pasado por la mente todo esto pero confieso que a cualquier cazador experimentado se le va la liebre. Queda a disposición del sr Dosmetros el porcentaje de solución para este TV. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## DOSMETROS

moonwalker dijo:


> Queda a disposición del sr Dosmetros el porcentaje de solución para este TV



Tapado y con todos los tornillos . . .  100%


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: Sin video

En una carretilla trajeron a casa un TV que según la dueña se había apagado. Al conectarlo y darle Power, el TV arrancaba bien pues por lo menos se veían los destellos de inicio en la pantalla y si bien había audio normal, la pantalla estaba totalmente apagada. Desconectando el TV, procedí a destaparlo pero de una vez encontré la causa del problema: la tarjeta del socket de base del cañón que contiene el amplificador de RGB y suministro de la tensión Heater se encontraba partida en tres pedazos indicando esto no un fortuito apagado sino más bien  una caída que por poco no quebró la base o cañón de la pantalla. 

Desoldando y quitando el socket ya partido, tomé los tres pedazos del PCB y los pegué con pegante mágico además de realizar los diferentes puentes de soldadura, cableado y unir las pistas partidas del circuito también coloqué un nuevo socket. Luego del procedimiento, conecté todo y al encender el TV, ya había imagen en pantalla pero con tonalidad grisácea y muy opaca. Verificando el voltaje de alimentación para el amplificador de vídeo de 180V encontré que sólo habían 115V siendo la causa del defecto en la imagen. La reducción del voltaje se debía al condensador C569 10uF/250V que precisamente es el filtro de la tensión de 180V. Uno de los pines del condensador se encontraba podrido y tras reemplazarlo al conectar el TV y medir la tensión de video, ya se encontraba en 185V quedando la imagen perfecta y nítida dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tapado y con todos los tornillos . . .  100%



Jajajaja Excelente


----------



## moonwalker

TV Challenger modelo TU-2155

Síntoma: franja negra vertical lateral.

Una vecina mandó a mi Whatsapp el síntoma de su TV el cual se encontraba con una franja negra del lado lateral derecho de la pantalla acompañado de una desplazamiento o efecto cometa ligero en la imagen. Bajo ese Síntoma, el OSD también se encontraba desplazado tanto que no se veía en la pantalla así que sin duda alguna estábamos en presencia de una falla en el circuito de función sandcastle. 

analizando el circuito de salida horizontal, encontré que dicho circuito sandcastle no se derivaba de allí así que analizando más allá, encontré que procedía de la tensión AC del pin Heater del flyback a través de una resistencia de 3.9K y un condensador de poliéster pequeño en serie cuya salida era protegida por un Diodo Zener con código VD441 de PCB de 12V el cual se encontraba en cortocircuito parcial llevando la tensión para el circuito sandcastle a tierra. Removiendo el diodo zener averiado y colocando uno nuevo, al encender el TV, listo!, La franja desapareció y la imágen quedó en sus dimensiones completa en pantalla con OSD normal y solo sellando el cable de alta tensión por un escape que había y cambiando los microswitches de funciones, el TV quedó perfecto dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey Chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: no enciende.

Un ancianito de esos malgeniados  llegó a mi casa para que fuera a su casa a revisarle su TV el cual se apagó de repente cuando fue y regresó de comprar ya su TV no existía. 

Bien, llegando a la casa del cliente, conecté el TV a la red eléctrica y en realidad estaba completamente muerto ya que ni siquiera encendía el Led de Standby. Al destapar el TV, la inspección visual no encontró nada alterado, quemado o que levantara sospechas así que empecé a verificar en el área del primario de la fuente encontrando que la resistencia R520 120K de tensión de reposición para el pin VCC del regulador IC de fuente primaria estaba abierta. También encontré del lado del secundario la resistencia R554 de 150K abierta y es la encargada de recoger una muestra de la tensión +B para llevarla al circuito comparador de error y realimentación. Al reemplazar dichas resistencias, y conectar el circuito, bingo! El Led Standby encendió y el tv arrancó perfectamente con hermosa imagen y buen sonido dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSCB

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica encendía el Led de Standby sin embargo al dar Power, éste no parpadeaba como normalmente debía hacerlo sino que se apagaba completamente. 

Al destapar el TV, y echar una inspección visual, no se encontró nada físicamente alterado así que empecé a verificar los voltajes de alimentación en modo Standby los cuales eran 94Vdc para +B, 12V para las demás etapas sin embargo al darle Power, el voltaje +B subía a 125V (normal) pero caía rápidamente a 80V. Sin duda alguna había una falla en la fuente sin embargo para descartar al circuito de salida horizontal de que no fuera el responsable, lo aislé y el mismo problema ocurría en la fuente sin poder mantener las tensiones preestablecidas en secundario. Verificando el voltaje +VCC en el condensador gordo del primario de la fuente encontré que estaba muy disminuido considerablemente 105Vdc cuando debería de estar en 155Vdc para una tensión de entrada AC de 110V en el rectificador principal. Al desconectar todo, sin bien el condensador gordo C801 de 220uF 400V se veía bien tanto a arriba y abajo, procedí de igual manera a cambiarlo por otro de mi stock y al conectar el circuito a la red, listo! La tensión + VCC principal en sus bornes subió a 155Vdc. Conectando el circuito horizontal a la fuente y tras darle Power, el TV encendió perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido dando como finiquitada la labor. Reparación 100%.


----------



## DJ T3

Buenas gente.
Hace rato quería hacerlo, y hoy empecé.
Va a llevar un tiempito, pero si alguno tiene usuario en la Wiki, puede colaborar.

Dejo el listado en la Wiki del foro, sobre éste tema, ordenado por marca, modelo, síntomas y chasis.
Fallas típicas resueltas en televisores - Listado [Witronica]

Para quien tenga usuario y quiera colaborar, les dejo un código que lo colocan en la consola del navegador (típicamente se abre con F12), o también pueden hacerlo desde la barra de direcciones anteponiendo "*javascript:*" (sin comillas) y luego el código, para eliminar parte de la URL, así no queda taaan larga.


		JavaScript:
	

var rr=document.getElementsByTagName("a");for(var i=0; i < rr.length; i++){if(rr[i].href.indexOf("fallas") > 0){rr[i].href=rr[i].href.replace("fallas-t%C3%ADpicas-resueltas-en-televisores-no-hacer-consultas-aqu%C3%AD.", "");}}

Éste código sirve para reformatear los enlaces, entonces pueden hacer clic derecho sobre el número de post (dentro del comentario, del lado derecho arriba, por ejemplo; *#1,531*), que mayormente se conoce como "permalink", o enlace permanente, y copiarlo de ahí.
Recuerden de colocarlo cada vez que la página se actualiza.

Cada falla, lleva un enlace al post relacionado, y está ordenado desde el último post (*éste*) hacia atrás, solamente por que los primeros post no tienen el formato que se viene dando, y porque iba a ser mas engorroso.

Si hay que modificar o agregar algo me avisan.

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9A 

Síntoma: sin video.

Una muchacha trajo a mi casa, su tv que había quedado sin vídeo pero que el audio había quedado perfecto. Corroborado eso, procedí a destapar el TV y echando una inspección visual a todo, todo se veía perfectamente además de que el filamento del tubo encendía bien, se encontraba el voltaje de 200V para el vídeo además de que el circuito de ABL estaba ok. Procedí muy lentamente a mover el pote del screen en el flyback pero sólo se veían líneas de retorno al subir al máximo dicho ajuste sin presentar nada de imagen ni OSD. Ya comprobado el amplificador de vídeo, el circuito ABL y el voltaje correcto en G2 o screen, noté algo clave que me ayudó a clarificar el asunto: El TV respondía bien a la tecla Power para encender pero no obedecía para apagar, el TV quedaba encendido sin apagarse al darle Power. Ya con este síntoma, en estos TVs Samsung la falla radica en dos partes: o en el circuito Sandcastle o en el circuito de IF y control SDA SCL en el circuito del sintonizador encontrando que había ausencia de los 5V de alimentación para este último circuito por lo que el TV quedaba sin vídeo y bloqueado parcialmente en sus funciones del teclado. 

Desconectando todo, ubiqué el circuito que produce estos 5V el cual se da por medio de un regulador serie con el transistor NPN C2073 con código de PCB Q04 el cual se encontraba desprendido de sus soldaduras por lo que había ausencia de dicha tensión. Al resoldar el transistor, conecté nuevamente el circuito, y ya se encontraban los 5 voltios para el sintonizador y circuito IF del microjungla y la imagen apareció perfectamente con buen sonido y funcionamiento en todas sus funciones dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Buenas gente.
> Hace rato quería hacerlo, y hoy empecé.
> Va a llevar un tiempito, pero si alguno tiene usuario en la Wiki, puede colaborar.
> 
> Dejo el listado en la Wiki del foro, sobre éste tema, ordenado por marca, modelo, síntomas y chasis.
> Fallas típicas resueltas en televisores - Listado [Witronica]
> 
> Para quien tenga usuario y quiera colaborar, les dejo un código que lo colocan en la consola del navegador (típicamente se abre con F12), o también pueden hacerlo desde la barra de direcciones anteponiendo "*javascript:*" (sin comillas) y luego el código, para eliminar parte de la URL, así no queda taaan larga.
> 
> 
> JavaScript:
> 
> 
> var rr=document.getElementsByTagName("a");for(var i=0; i < rr.length; i++){if(rr[i].href.indexOf("fallas") > 0){rr[i].href=rr[i].href.replace("fallas-t%C3%ADpicas-resueltas-en-televisores-no-hacer-consultas-aqu%C3%AD.", "");}}
> 
> Éste código sirve para reformatear los enlaces, entonces pueden hacer clic derecho sobre el número de post (dentro del comentario, del lado derecho arriba, por ejemplo; *#1,531*), que mayormente se conoce como "permalink", o enlace permanente, y copiarlo de ahí.
> Recuerden de colocarlo cada vez que la página se actualiza.
> 
> Cada falla, lleva un enlace al post relacionado, y está ordenado desde el último post (*éste*) hacia atrás, solamente por que los primeros post no tienen el formato que se viene dando, y porque iba a ser mas engorroso.
> 
> Si hay que modificar o agregar algo me avisan.
> 
> Saludos.



Para DJT3, gracias colega por ese esfuerzo de ordenar estos post de una manera excelente .


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: imagen cerrada.

Este TV que al ser encendido, la imagen estaba cerrada en una línea horizontal completamente así que conociendo que el problema era en el circuito de salida vertical, procedí a destaparlo. Yendo directamente al circuito vertical, verifiqué cada resistencia que hace parte de dicha área además de comprobar el voltaje de 26V para el LA78040 el cual se encontraba presente y descartar la bobina vertical del yugo de deflexión, decidí a cambiar el LA78040 integrado de salida vertical y tras encender el TV, la imagen abrió completamente y perfecta. Hice reemplazo también de la goma del terminal de alta tensión y de los microswitches de funciones dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KSCA

Síntoma: imagen blanca. 

Una vecina hacía mucho tiempo me había estado comentando que su TV había perdido la imagen pero que el audio era normal sin embargo luego de transcurrir un largo tiempo debido a muchas ocupaciones, pasé por su casa en un día descanso y al encender el TV, no había video o imagen en la pantalla sino sólo un fondo Blanco con líneas de retorno. El sonido era normal. Sin duda alguna la falla radicaba en el circuito amplificador de video así que apagando el TV, procedí a destaparlo. 

Al observar el circuito el cual limpié del polvo y tierra que tenía encima, noté un puente metálico totalmente podrido el cual justamente correspondía al que llevaba la tensión de 200Vdc al amplificador de video así que había hallado la causa de la imagen blanca con líneas de retraso. Al quitar la escoria y colocar un puente nuevo, el voltaje de 200V llegó perfectamente al amplificador de vídeo y si bien la imagen blanca desapareció ahora la pantalla de veía oscura completamente. Verificando la tensión G2 para screen encontrando una tensión correcta y tras verificar el circuito de ABL en el que se encontraba todo perfecto, no había más nada que cambiar el integrado amplificador de vídeo TDA6107 el cual al ser cambiado por otro, la imagen quedó perfecta y nítida dando como terminada esta labor. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung modelo CL29K5MQ 
 Chasis K16A.

Síntoma: Imagen cerrada horizontalmente. 

Mientras reparaba un TV en casa de una señora, otra vecina que vivía en frente, mandó a decirme que cuando terminara viera el de ella. Bien, al terminar me dirigí a su casa y se trataba de un TV a Samsung de 29" el cual al encenderlo, la imagen se encontraba cerrada en la parte inferior casi en un 45% aproximadamente. 

Al destapar el TV, verifiqué directamente el circuito de salida vertical encontrando que los pines del integrado vertical LA78045 tenían sus soldaduras sueltas. Al resoldar sus pines y algunos puntos más aledaños en el circuito vertical, tras encender el TV, la imagen abrió completamente dando como finiquitada la reparación de este TV. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply chasis PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: imagen cerrada 

Al encender el dicho TV primero podía escucharse un ruido estrepitoso debido a un escape de alto voltaje en el terminal MAT del flyback pero al aparecer la imagen en pantalla, ésta estaba completamente cerrada en una línea horizontal así que apagando todo procedí a destapar el TV. Luego de una buena limpieza al circuito principal y pantalla, cambié el terminal de goma y el terminal de alto voltaje del flyback sellándolo bien hermético y continuación empecé a verificar el circuito vertical retocando soldaduras y verificando el integrado LA78040 consiguiendo todo bien pero al medir la impedancia de la bobina vertical en el yugo de deflexión encontré que se encontraba muy alta: 224 ohmios. Observando dicha bobina cuidadosamente conseguí una espiral rota la cual al ser empalmada ya tenía 10 ohmios de impedancia en la misma constituyendo un valor normal. Tras  encender el TV, la imagen abrió completa y perfectamente sólo cambiando también el PTC de la bobina desmagnetizadora debido a que la imagen se veía con colores imantados; la imagen quedó perfecta con sus colores normales dándole terminación a esta reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: No enciende.

Una vecina me comentaba que había dejado archivado su TV debido a que un día no encendió más y que estaba a punto de darlo a cualquiera de los compradores de chatarra pero un día alguien le habló acerca de mí y se acercó a comentarme acerca de su TV el cual al conectarlo a la red eléctrica y pasar el switch de encendido sentí que éste último tenía su mecanismo de conmutación muy suave por lo que pensé que allí podría estar el problema pero el Led de Standby encendía correctamente y al presionar Power desde el control remoto o +/-Ch en el panel, el TV no arrancaba, quedaba en Standby. 
Destapando el TV, luego de una limpieza noté que los condensadores electrolíticos se encontraban bien además de que no se veía nada sospechoso por allí pero al ver las soldaduras de la tarjeta encontré puntos muy críticos especialmente en la subfuente que provee las tensiones de 8V para el croma y oscilación horizontal como también en la que provee la tensión de 5V para IF. Resoldando dichos circuitos y también los pines del integrado microjungla al conectar el TV y darle Power, éste encendió correctamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido. Reemplazando el switch, dejé el TV encendido para varias horas dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Chasis KS9C

Síntoma: No enciende.

Este TV que llegó a mi estante, al ser conectado a la red eléctrica , encendía correctamente sin embargo tras presionar Power el TV trataba de arrancar pero en menos de un segundo retornaba a Standby. 

Destapando el TV, con la inspección visual no se observaron componentes sospechosos así que verificando los voltajes conseguí que la tensión +B al presionar Power subía de 104V a 117V respecto a los 125V que debería tener para el buen funcionamiento del circuito horizontal así que verificando si la tensión de 8V para el integrado jungla en el multiregulador IC802 KA7632 estaba siendo suministrada correctamente para activar el oscilador horizontal, dicha tensión ni siquiera llegaba a 2 voltios tras presionar Power así que pensando en alguna Protección por detección de sobreconsumo decidí desvincular el circuito de salida horizontal de la fuente pero aún así el voltaje de 8V no aparecía tras presionar Power. Desconectando todo procedí a cambiar el condensador C821 100uF 25V filtro para la tensión de 8V pero también C823, C817 y C818 de 100uF 25V que filtran las tensiones de 3.3V y las de entradas 13V para el multiregulador de tensión. Al conectar el TV y presionar Power, el TV encendió correctamente con el suministro de los 8V para el generador de pulso horizontal y 5V para el circuito IF sin embargo avisté una falla más: si bien el circuito de ABL estaba bien y el Flyback estaba suministrando correctamente el voltaje de screen, la pantalla estaba totalmente negra sin audio y además de que el TV no estaba respondiendo al teclado frontal de funciones no pudiendo apagarse desde el botón power. 
Desconectando todo verifiqué la línea de SDA y SCL encontrando todo bien sin cortocircuito aparente y reemplazando la Memoria EPROM por otra de prueba, aún la falla persistía. En estos TVs Samsung un Síntoma como en el que se presenta una pantalla oscura sin Audio y sin responder al teclado frontal (el TV no apaga con el botón Power) la falla radica frecuentemente en el sintonizador de canales averiado el cual bloquea la comunicación del ibus SDA y SCL bloqueando las funciones del microjungla. Al bajar el sintonizador y colocar otro que tenia en mi stock ( en estos modelos debe ser reemplazado por otro sintonizador original de Samsung, con otro no funciona) el TV encendió perfectamente con imagen nítida y colores normales y Audio potente dándole como terminada a esta reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Chasis MC-059A 

Síntoma: imagen cerrada.

Un cliente me mostró su TV LG el cual la imagen se le había cerrado completamente en una línea horizontal indicando esto una falla en el circuito de salida vertical. Destapando el TV, verifiqué si había algún posible corto en el integrado LA78040 encontrando que estaba ok además de que el voltaje de 26V estaba presente y la impedancia de la bobina vertical del yugo de deflexión arrojaba un valor normal, procedí a desconectar todo y con el Ohmetro empecé a verificar resistencia tras resistencia en el circuito vertical y  encontré que la R301 de 15K 1/4W  que actúa en el divisor resistivo para el comparador interno del LA78040 se encontraba abierta. Reemplazando la resistencia, tras encender el TV, la imagen abrió Completamente con buen sonido. Luego tocó que cambiar el flyback debido a una alta fuga en su cuerpo dándole terminación a la reparación. Reparación 100% Exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: No enciende.

Una chica me comentaba que su TV si bien se veía perfecto muy a menudo tenía que darle un golpe o varios al TV para que la imagen nuevamente se reestableciera ya que se cerraba en una delgada línea horizontal hasta que un día el TV se cansó de la joven boxeadora y no quiso encender más . Llegando a su casa, conecté el TV y efectivamente no encendía nada ni siquiera el Led rojo de standby y destapándolo noté que todos los componentes se veían perfecto pero al ver el lado de las soldaduras, noté muchos puntos fríos y sueltos por ejemplo en las resistencias que proveen los 9V para el Hvcc del integrado jungla y produzca la oscilación horizontal además de que el integrado microjungla tenía varios pines con soldaduras falsas y era esto lo que provocaba el cierre de la imagen ya que el circuito de salida vertical ya había sido previamente soldado por alguien. Al resoldar los puntos descritos y conectar y darle power el TV, éste encendió perfectamente con audio pero con la pantalla totalmente apagada observando que había tensión de filamentos ademas como el voltaje de 180V para el amplificador de vídeo. Desconectando todo, reemplacé directamente los diodos D501 y D502 (por 1N4148) que conducen y acondicionan la señal de ABL entre el jungla y el flyback. Al conectar nuevamente, y darle power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con hermosa imagen y buen sonido dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

moonwalker dijo:


> Una chica me comentaba que su TV si bien se veía perfecto muy a menudo tenía que darle un golpe o varios al TV para que la imagen nuevamente se reestableciera


 
Método también aplicado al novio ?


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung chasis K5D 

Síntoma: Líneas negras en imagen.

Un tv pequeño de 14" donde me estacioné para repararlo, mostraba unas líneas negras finas horizontales en la imagen que se movían ligeramente además de que dicha imagen tardaba en aparecer luego de dos minutos y más. Apagando el TV, procedí a destaparlo y ubicando el circuito de salida vertical noté que un condensador de 470uF / 25V se encontraban hinchado. Este condensador es el filtro de la tensión +14V de alimentación positiva para el circuito vertical así que luego de reemplazarlo como también reemplazando el condensador de 100uF/25  del v-pump para el integrado vertical tras conectar y encender el TV, la imagen apareció rápidamente en pantalla además de que las líneas negras desaparecieron obteniéndose una imagen perfecta. Reparación exitosa 100%.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Método también aplicado al novio ?



Jajajaja es lo más probable 2M. La chica se ve que le pesa la mano
Corrijo título del tema: TV Samsung chasis K15D.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung chasis KS9A

Síntoma: No enciende.

El mencionado TV al conectarlo a la red eléctrica ni siquiera encendía el Led de indicación standby y destapándolo noté primeramente que el condensador gordo principal de fuente primaria 220uF 400V se encontraba abombado y con la etiqueta corrida además de éste también el segundo condensador filtro de tensión +B 47uF/160V también estaba hinchado por lo que retirándolos del PCB procedí a hacer una verificación en continuidad consiguiendo un corto en el punto +B respecto a GND: también el transistor de salida horizontal 2001TH se encontraba en corto circuito.

Buscando en mi casa en mi stock obtuve un transistor de salida horizontal TT2206 de casi idénticas características como el 2001TH los cuales no poseen diodo damper ni resistencia shunt interno sino que se encuentran externamente. También encontrando los condensadores ya mencionados, retorné al lugar y al reemplazar los componentes, primeramente verifiqué el voltaje de +B el cual se encontraba en un valor normal. Al darle power, el TV encendió perfectamente con buena calidad de imagen y sonido dándole término a esta reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey modelo CT-21PF81

Síntoma: Apagado intermitente. 

Si bien el apagado esporádico de este TV constituía la principal falla luego de unos pocos minutos, el TV mostraba otras fallas más cuando estaba encendido y era que había una franja vertical en el lateral derecho de la pantalla indicando una falla en el circuito horizontal en el circuito sandcastle. Pero también sumado a las otras dos fallas ya descritas, el audio desaparecía de repente quedando mudo el TV así que estaba con un circuito con varias fallas a la vez que tal vez se podrían traducir en una sola y eso fue lo que comprobé después. 

Destapando el TV, me dirigí al circuito sandcastle cambiando el condensador de 680 picos 2KV C450 que es el que recoje la muestra del colector horizontal para dicho circuito pero al encender el TV, la falla aún persistía, la franja vertical en la imagen se mantenía allí y el audio desaparecía para después el TV apagarse. En la condición de apagado tras verificar el voltaje permanente de standby 5V éste se encontraba en 0V además de todos los demás voltajes de secundario. Sin duda alguna se estaba protegiendo el TV. Dejando el TV desconectado por un par de minutos, nuevamente procedí a conectar y a encender el circuito para la toma de lectura del voltaje de +B, encontré 131Vdc  el cual constituye un valor muy elevado para este chasis que requiere 110Vdc en este punto. Concluía pues que el TV se apagaba por OCP.  Desconectando todo, verifiqué en el circuito de retroalimentación para la correcta regulación de la fuente consiguiendo que las resistencias R554 y R552 de 150K y 100K respectivamente y que recogen la muestra de tensión +B para el circuito de retroalimentación y comparador de error estaban desvalorizadas: la de 150K arrojaba 210K mientras la de 100K indicaba 120K causando una elevada tensión de +B lo cual provocaba el apagado por OCP. Al cambiar las resistencias, y encender el TV, el voltaje +B se estableció en 110Vdc además de que desapareció la franja en la imagen y el audio quedó perfecto. Ya con dos horas continuas de estar encendido con perfecta imagen y buen sonido, queda certificada la reparación de este TV. Reparación exitosa 100%.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Televisor:* BGH feelnology 
*Modelo:* BT2901 S 
*Chasis:* 2918S5
*Falla:* Enciende, da imagen por un segundo y se apaga
*Solución:* Cambiar C251

Si bien estos están desapareciendo también es verdad
que cuando las cosas andan mal y un Smart es algo imposible un tubo de 29" es un lujo.

Por lo que cambiar un capacitor electrolítico, seco, al cual su ESR se encuentra elevado y su costo en el
mercado es prácticamente despreciable hoy en dia es una ganga.



Estos televisores tiene siempre la misma falla. por lo que no puedo decir mucho mas.





_Continuara..._


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Televisor:* BGH feelnology
*Modelo:* BT-2101P
*Chasis:* 40-2111SG-MAI1X
*Falla:* Imagen borrosa
*Solución:* Cambiar C301

En este caso me toco en un televisor de 21" pero la falla es mas frecuente en los de 29"
la falla es como si estuviera muy fuera de focus y no se destinguiria la imagen. El problema
mas grave en estos televisores y en general es el deteriodo de los electroliticos encargados de filtrar
la ondulación de la corriente continua pulsante que sale de el *flyback* y el *Tr chopper* y para peor
sacan la etapa +/-Vcc de alimentación del *STV9302* del flyback   haciendo que cuando el mismo tenga
fuga de alta tensión el mínimo golpe quema internamente el IC.



_(en mi caso mala conexión en la masa)

_

*IMPÓRTANTE:*

En caso de cambiar el IC revisar el flyback o volverá a quemar el integrado mismo si la falla
la esta generando un capacitor de +B solo necesita milisegundo para quemarlo nuevamente.



_Continuara..._


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: no enciende

Una señora me había comunicado que uno de sus hijos había dejado caer el TV de la sala y que luego de la caída ya no encendió más asi que dirigiéndome al lugar, conecté el TV el cual encendió correctamente el led de indicación standby pero al darle power, el Led se apagó indicando que por lo menos la etapa de control estaba funcionando perfectamente sin embargo no había arranque del circuito horizontal quedando lógicamente muerto el TV. 

Al destapar el TV empecé a visualizar el PCB por posibles fisuras consiguiendo una sobre la pista que conecta el pin Colector del transistor de salida horizontal quedando desconectado del pin Colector del flyback y la entrada de la bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión. Raspando el sitio de la fisura, realicé una unión con soldadura firme, y al conectar y darle power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con imagen y sonido sin embargo no sintonizaba canales. Apagando todo, empecé a verificar el PCB nuevamente y en la inspección encontré que la pista que lleva la tensión de 33V para el sintonizador tenía una leve fisura que reparé realizando un puente con un hilo de cobre. Al encender el TV, y hacer la autoprogramación de canales, listo! Los canales aparecieron perfectos con buen sonido. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung LED UN32F4000 

Síntoma: Pantalla oscura.

Una amiga peluquera me comentaba que el TV de su local, un TV LED de 32" había quedado sin imagen, sólo con el audio y que se podía hacer algo al respecto. Pasaron un par de días, y teniendo mucho trabajo en casa, decidí pasar por su casa en un momento corto para verificar su TV el cual tenía la pantalla totalmente apagada debido a una falla en el backlight. Desmontando el TV procedí a destaparlo y luego de verificar el circuito driver de backlight en la fuente de poder, no encontré ninguna avería o corto en dicho circuito así que procedí a desarmar el panel para descubrir el sistema de iluminación o backlight el cual constaba de cuatro reglas de Leds con ocho leds cada uno. Verificando Led por Led, encontré sólo uno averiado en la regla inferior del sistema. 

Solución:

En este caso de sólo un Led averiado, tengo como técnica un método que me ha sido muy útil a la  hora de reemplazar un diodo LED que esté dañado y consta de un diodo zener de 5V como regulador con la adición de un transistor bypass tipo NPN de por lo menos 1A (aunque yo uso TIP41C) que actúa de regulador de paso serie y recuperar la continuidad operativa del circuito serie del backlight. Al realizar el procedimiento y conectar el circuito, el backlight encendió perfectamente dejándolo por más de una hora bajo prueba. Luego procediendo a armar el panel con el display en su lugar, la imagen se percibió perfecta dando como finiquitada esta reparación. Adjunto una foto del TV y del circuito empleado para la solución. Reparación exitosa 100%.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Método también aplicado al novio ?


!Si acaso el  presentar alguns "malos contactos" , SI !
!Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung KS9A

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Un buen amigo dejó en mi casa este TV ya mencionado el cual al conectarlo a la red eléctrica, No encendía ni siquiera el Led verde de indicación standby por lo que estaba en la olla mortuoria . Destapándolo, se encontró nada visiblemente sospechoso así que conectándolo a la red, encontré que había tensión normal de 160Vdc en el condensador gordo principal de fuente primaria pero voltajes nulos en el secundario: +B y standby 0V. Desconectando todo, medí continuidad en el punto +B encontrando un cortocircuito allí. Sacando el transistor horizontal 2001H y midiéndolo afuera, arrojó cortocircuito en todos sus pines. Ya aislado la causa del corto, procedí a conectar y medir si ya habían tensiones en el secundario encontrando que ya se encontraban presentes 125Vdc para +B y 5V para el circuito de control y memoria EPROM. Buscándo en mi stock un transistor, y colocándolo en su lugar tras darle power al TV, éste encendió con perfecta imagen y sonido sin embargo noté lo que pudo haber causado la muerte del otro transistor horizontal y era que en el cuerpo del flyback salía esporádicamente un escape de alto voltaje con un ruido algo estrepitoso por lo que no había otra solución que reemplazar el flyback. Una vez comprada una refacción nueva de éste último, al colocarlo (Original FCA173 reemplazo FOK14A001) y encender el TV, éste quedó funcionando perfectamente durante varias horas dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung Tantus chasis KS9A

Síntoma: Se apaga. 

Una chica me comentaba que no podía verse sus novelas de manera tranquila ya que su TV se apagaba completamente luego de un tiempo. Al ir a la casa de la joven, conecté el TV a la red y al dar power, éste encendió perfectamente con buena imagen pero sin sonido. Luego de unos segundos el sonido apareció normal sin embargo después de unos 5 minutos el tv se apagó completamente volviendo al modo standby. Al darle power nuevamente, el TV encendía pero los intervalos de tiempo ya eran más cortos apagándose completamente. Para no alargar tanto el periódico , en estos TVs Samsung de este chasis y otros que muestran este síntoma de apagado errático con intervalos cada vez mas cortos de funcionamiento, la causa es debido a un incremento anormal de temperatura en el integrado multiregulador de voltaje IC802 KA7632 cuyo voltaje de suministro de salida de 8V para el circuito oscilador horizontal cae drásticamente hasta por debajo de 6 voltios debido a un cortocircuito en la línea de 5V para el pin VCC del sintonizador de canales y el pin VCC-IF del integrado jungla. Este voltaje de 5V se extrae de la mencionada tensión de 8V por medio de un regulador zener transistorizado.

Verificando continuidad en la línea de 5V, se encontró un cortocircuito con lectura de 12 ohmios aproximadamente siendo el causante el diodo Zener de 5V ZD401 el cual estaba cruzado causando a su vez sobre temperatura en el integrado multiregulador KA7632. El remover el diodo Zener dañado y encender el TV, listo! El TV quedó funcionando durante varias horas dando como finiquitada esta reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung chasis KSCB

Síntoma: No enciende.

Un vecino y amigo de por acá cerca me comentó que su TV de repente se había apagado mientras veía su programación favorita. Yendo a su casa, al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, éste ni siquiera encendía el Led verde de standby por lo que supuse que podría haber un sobre consumo importante en la fuente de poder.

Destapando el TV, noté todo en orden pero al hacer las verificaciones de voltaje en el condensador  gordo principal del área primaria encontré una tensión normal de 155Vdc por lo que al menos había vida de este lado. Desconectando el circuito, verifiqué continuidad en el punto +B encontrando un cortocircuito en esa línea causado por el transistor de salida horizontal cruzado 2001H. Comprando una refacción de otro código de transistor pero de buena calidad también, al colocarlo y darle power al TV, este trató de encender pero percibí un olor a silicon quemado desconectando el circuito rápidamente. Tocando el transistor horizontal que había colocado, lo sentí muy calientes sospechando del flyback sin embargo antes de descartarlo, hice algunas mediciones a sus cargas de secundario encontrando un cortocircuito en el circuito de salida vertical, específicamente el diodo de rectificación de +16V para dicho circuito y
El integrado LA78045 también en corto. Al reemplazar dichos componentes y encender el TV, éste encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y sonido terminando la labor. Reparación exitosa 100%.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Marca:* RCA

*Modelo:* RAR2908SL

*Chassi:* YM 560

*Falla:* El típico efecto bandera (la pantalla tiene una ondulaciones fig1) muy común en estos televisores y es que su estándar de fabricación es malísima son super derrochadores de energía, terrible emisores de calor, no están bien diseñado.. en fin se ha hablado mucho de estos modelos y lo propenso a fallar.



*Salucion:* Cambiar los capacitores C804 C805, pero ojo estos capacitores no mejoran la imagen estos estarán secos por el tiempo que llevan trabajando mal solo queda cambiar C811 el mismo lo encontraran cerca del flyback _(imagine que tan mal están diseñados)_ y si bien no verán que este dañado por dentro les puedo garantizar que esta más seco de bolsillo de jubilado.



*Resultado:*



_Saludos hasta la proximaaa_


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: funciones bloqueadas. 

Una joven llegó a mi casa diciéndome que su TV había dejado de sintonizar canales ya que por más que colocaban cualquier antena todavía seguía completa lluvia en la imagen. 

Al llegar al lugar, conecté el TV, y tras darle power este encendió perfectamente y efectivamente con lluvia y al presionar las teclas +/-CH empecé a buscar algún canal de aire sin embargo a los pocos segundos noté que ya dichas teclas dejaban de funcionar y no sólo éstas sino también las de +/-VOL, AV-Video y Menú. Desconectando y volviendo a conectar, ya las teclas frontales funcionaban sin embargo en menos de unos veinte segundos éstas quedaban nulas sin funcionamiento. Cuando éste síntoma ocurre es debido a un mal funcionamiento del circuito de control, especialmente en el integrado microcontrolador cuyo Bus de comunicación SDA y SCL son afectadas por los diodos D22 y D23 que se conectan entre ellas y GND. Estos diodos con el tiempo (años) empiezan a tener fugas llevando dichas señales a GND causando síntomas de comandos erráticos en el TV como el que ha sido descrito en este post. Reemplazando dichos diodos por 1N4148 la falla desapareció, y el TV empezó a realizar sus funciones a través del teclado con normalidad. Haciendo una autoprogramación de canales desde el menú, los canales aparecieron perfectamente con buena sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% existosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung chassis KSCB

Síntoma: Sin imagen.

Este TV que al conectarlo a la red eléctrica, el modo standby se daba correctamente y presionando power el TV encendía con audio pero con pantalla totalmente apagada.

Destapando el TV, empecé a verificar las tensiones principales de secundario del flyback: 4VAC para heater y las tensiones (por lo menos de referencia) RGB las cuales estaban en 1.6V para cada uno así que no había activación de IK por agotamiento de los cátodos al menos. Al verificar la tensión de alimentación para el amplificador de vídeo TDA6107 encontré una caída de tensión muy grande 155V cuando debe ser de al menos 190V. Pensando que podría ser que el integrado era el causante de la caída de voltaje, lo cambié sin ningún resultado satisfactorio sin embargo al reemplazar el condensador de 10uF/250V de filtro de dicha tensión, ésta se restableció en 189V y pensando que el problema de ausencia de imagen se había solucionado, la falla aún se encontraba presente. No había más nada que hacer sino que retocar un poco hacia arriba el potenciómetro de screen hasta que la imagen apareció perfectamente en pantalla. Luego de una prueba de on/off varias veces (por ausencia del control remoto faltó el ajuste en modo de servicio de screen) la imagen apareció rápidamente sin ningún retardo dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa


----------



## Don Plaquetin

moonwalker dijo:


> TV Samsung chassis KSCB
> 
> Síntoma: Sin imagen.
> 
> Este TV que al conectarlo a la red eléctrica, el modo standby se daba correctamente y presionando power el TV encendía con audio pero con pantalla totalmente apagada.
> 
> Destapando el TV, empecé a verificar las tensiones principales de secundario del flyback: 4VAC para heater y las tensiones (por lo menos de referencia) RGB las cuales estaban en 1.6V para cada uno así que no había activación de IK por agotamiento de los cátodos al menos. Al verificar la tensión de alimentación para el amplificador de vídeo TDA6107 encontré una caída de tensión muy grande 155V cuando debe ser de al menos 190V. Pensando que podría ser que el integrado era el causante de la caída de voltaje, lo cambié sin ningún resultado satisfactorio sin embargo al reemplazar el condensador de 10uF/250V de filtro de dicha tensión, ésta se restableció en 189V y pensando que el problema de ausencia de imagen se había solucionado, la falla aún se encontraba presente. No había más nada que hacer sino que retocar un poco hacia arriba el potenciómetro de screen hasta que la imagen apareció perfectamente en pantalla. Luego de una prueba de on/off varias veces (por ausencia del control remoto faltó el ajuste en modo de servicio de screen) la imagen apareció rápidamente sin ningún retardo dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa



El problema no es encontrar el muerto el tema es quien lo mato.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: sin audio

El TV de una vecina que de repente según ella había quedado sin audio pero con imagen. Al llegar a su casa y darle power al TV, éste encendió correctamente sin embargo las teclas del panel frontal dejaban de funcionar transcurrido un minuto o menos por tanto no podía hacerse una auto programación de canales. Destapando el TV me dirigí directamente a los diodos D22 y D23 1N4148 que se conectan entre las líneas SCL - SDA y GND ya que el tiempo poseen fugas y llevan a tierra dichas líneas quedando el TV aleatoriamente sin funciones de comando y control. reemplazando dichos diodos, ya el tv respondió perfectamente a las funciones del teclado y haciendo una búsqueda de canales, estos aparecieron sin embargo no había sonido. Verificando los parlantes y voltaje de alimentación para el amplificador, encontrando todo OK, procedí a ingresar al menú del modo de servicio y ubicando el parámetro de audio cambié el ítem de Mono a Estéreo Latin y bingo! El audio ya se encontraba potente y perfecto dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV SilverPoint 21" 

Síntoma: franjas negras en la imagen.

Al encender dicho TV, podían apreciarse varias líneas y franjas negras horizontales moviéndose en la entre el centro y parte superior de la pantalla. 

Destapando el TV, me dirigí al circuito de salida vertical resoldándolo cuidadosamente sin embargo la falla persistía. Haciendo el cambio de los condensadores de 1000uF 25V para las tensiones de alimentación vertical +/-13V y también el condensador de 100uF/50V para V-pump tras encender el TV nuevamente, la falla persistía: las líneas y franjas negras continuaban allí en la imagen. Ya sabiendo que la tensión de alimentación para el circuito vertical se encontraba OK además de haber cambiado los condensadores, ya no había más nada que hacer sino cambiar el integrado de salida vertical STV8172. Buscando en mi stock, encontré un LA78040 el cual colocarlo, tras encender el TV, éste encendió sin rastro de alguna línea o franja dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100℅ exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Olimpo Chasis PH08KX-N35

Síntoma: No enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, éste ni siquiera enciende el Led de standby así que sin duda había una falla en la fuente de poder. 

Al destapar el TV no noté ningún componente visiblemente en mal estado y conectándo la tarjeta a la red, encontré una tensión de 165Vdc en el primario de la fuente de poder el cual indicaba que por lo menos había tensión principal en esta área sin embargo no había tensión de 5V eterno de standby y mucho menos el voltaje +B aún desconectando la carga más significativa que es el circuito de salida horizontal, las mencionadas tensiones de secundario estaban ausentes. Desconectando todo empecé a verificar en el primario resistencia por resistencia que polarizan al integrado PWM STRW6556A pero todo estaba OK. Reemplazando el optocoplador, la falla persistía. 

Sin embargo noté algo que fue determinante para encarar la falla y es que al darle power al TV, las tensiones de secundario estaban presentes por unos segundos observando que el voltaje +B subía a 162Vdc (demasiado alto, lo normal 110Vdc para este modelo) e iba bajando hasta 140Vdc y luego bajando a 90Vdc, para después quedar rápidamente a 0V. Sin duda alguna no había regulación en la fuente de poder y verificando el circuito comparador de error encontré que todo estaba perfecto. Preparado el cautín, empecé a resoldar toda la fuente tanto en el área del primario como del secundario además también de retocar los pines del transformador principal, al conectar y verificar las tensiones, ya la variación era mucho menor ya que la fuente fluctuaba entre 105V y 124Vdc sin embargo en estas condiciones jamás el circuito horizontal podría funcionar correctamente. La solución completa a la falla fue cambiar el condensador C564 de 1000uF /25V de filtro para la tensión 14Vdc de donde se derivan las tensiones de 5V para el circuito de control, 8V para el oscilador jungla y 5V para la etapa IF y tuner. Al reemplazar el condensador, ¡bingo!, Las tensiones de fuente se estabilizaron 110Vdc para +B, 5Vdc para micro-Eeprom, etc. 

Conectando el circuito de salida horizontal, al darle power al TV, éste encendió con perfecta imagen y buen sonido dando como finiquitada esta reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG Chasis MC-059A

Síntoma: no enciende. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, este enciende el Led rojo de standby pero al darle power, todos los voltajes de fuente y aún la tensión eterna de standby 5V cae a 0V. Al desconectar todo, y verificar el transistor de salida horizontal, encontré que estaba perfecto sin embargo la fuente mantenía sus voltajes normales 110Vdc para +B, 9V para el jungla y 5V para standby al aislar el circuito de salida horizontal indicando ésto que había algún sobreconsumo en dicho circuito. Por algún momento sospechaba del flyback pero bajando primeramente el yugo de deflexión y verificarlo, encontré que había una pequeña sección de la bobina horizontal con las espiras sin barniz y además algo sulfatada. Limpiando esa zona de la bobina, y uniendo cuidadosamente la espera rota, al colocar el yugo, conectar y darle power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y sonido. Sin embargo al transcurso de un minuto noté que empezó a presentarse una franja semitransparente horizontal en la parte superior de la imagen la cual se iba extendiendo hasta llegar a la mitad de la pantalla así que apagando y yendo directamente al circuito de salida vertical encontré que la R301 de 15K se encontraba desvalorizada en 19K lo cual es una causa común al ver una falla de vertical como la que fue descrita. Cambiando la resistencia, listo! El TV quedó perfecto con buena imagen y buen sonido. Dando como terminada la labor. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Simply chasis PH08KX- N22

Sintoma: no enciende.

El dueño comenta que el TV de repente se apagó mientras veía una programación. 

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, éste encendía el led rojo de indicación standby sin embargo al presionar power desde el control remoto el TV no arrancaba permaneciendo en standby. Al destapar TV, no conseguí nada visualmente sospechoso, y resoldando algunos puntos del circuito, conecté el TV observando que todos los voltajes de secundario estaban en niveles normales en modo de standby por ejemplo la tensión +B la cual se encontraba en 55Vdc pero al presionar power, éste último variaba entre 94V y 75V (Lo normal 110V estables) retornando nuevamente a 55Vdc a los pocos segundos. Pensando en algún sobreconsumo, desconecté la carga más significativa de la fuente: el circuito de salida horizontal sin embargo la falla continuaba, el voltaje de +B no se fijaba en los 110Vdc sino que mantenía la variación. Ya conociendo que el problema no era el circuito de salida horizontal, procedí a verificar el circuito comparador feedback encontrando que las resistencias y diodos en dicha área se encontraban en perfecto estado. Descartando el optocoplador cambiándolo por otro la falla persistía así que preferí respirar un poco e irme a almorzar . 

Una rica carne guisada creo que levantó las fuerzas para seguir encarando la falla  y al retornar a la labor empecé a analizar algo y es que en estos TVs el circuito de salida vertical es alimentado directamente por la fuente de poder a través de las tensiones simétrica +/-13V así que es común que algún síntoma similar se pueda dar en estos TVs cuando el integrado vertical LA78040 falla en ciertos modos. Cambiando el integrado por otro, la falla continuaba así que retornando a la fuente de poder, empecé a verificar ahora desde el primario, en el circuito de polarización para el regulador pwm STRW6556A encontrando el origen de la falla: la resistencia R514 de 43K se encontraba  desvalorizada en 67K. Esta resistencia se conecta al pin 5 del STRW6556A. Al remover dicha resistencia, coloqué dos en serie de 22K para emular el valor de la original averiada. Al conectar el TV tras presionar power, la tensión de +B subió de 55Vdc a 110Vdc quedando fijos sin ningún tipo de variación. Conectando el circuito de salida horizontal a la fuente, el TV encendió perfectamente con hermosa imagen y buen sonido dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung chasis KS9A

Sintoma: No enciende.

El cliente me manifiesta que antes de quedar totalmente apagado el TV, éste quedaba sin imagen sólo con audio.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, observé que el Led verde de standby encendía correctamente pero al darle power el TV no arrancaba permaneciendo en dicho modo standby. Destapando el TV, luego de una buena limpieza, resoldé varios puntos del circuito fundamentales como el área de la fuente, del circuito de salida vertical y los pines del integrado microjungla. Cómo el cliente había manifestado que antes de apagarse el TV, ya éste presentaba ausencia de imagen pero con audio normal así que seguramente se estaba activando el circuito IK por lo que procedí a realizar el circuito de los tres diodos bypass para la realimentación del pin AKB del integrado jungla y así anular dicha protección IK. Conectando el Tv, al darle power, éste aún no encendía y verificando los voltajes de secundario de la fuente, percibí algo raro en el voltaje de tensión +B y era que al presionar power, esta tensión caía de 60V a 21Vdc cuando el nivel normal para este chasis es de 125Vdc. Desconectando todo, procedí a aislar la fuente de poder del circuito horizontal por si en este último habría un sobreconsumo que provocaba la caída abrupta de la tensión +B sin embargo al conectar y darle power, la falla persistía: dicha tensión caía a 21Vdc. 

Ya sin mas nada que pensar,. procedí a bajar el condensador C821 de 100uF /160V de filtro para la tensión +B el cual, si bien se veía bien externamente, al retirarlo de la tarjeta noté que entre sus pines había como aceite petrificado. Sin duda alguna era el culpable de la caída de la tensión +B y al cambiarlo, procedí a conectar la tarjeta y dándole power la tensión +B subió a 123Vdc. Conectando el circuito de salida horizontal, el TV encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido terminando la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung chasis KS9C 

Síntoma: Retardo en el encendido.

Unos chicos me comentaban que su TV encendía cuatro o más horas después de haberse conectado por lo que tenían que conectarlo muy temprano para que al pasar muchas horas, al darle power, encendiera. Si el TV era apagado quedando en modo standby, solo tenían que pasar aproximadamente diez minutos para que entrara nuevamente en un sueño profundo .

Al llegar a la casa, el TV estaba encendido con buena imagen y sonido pero apagándolo, esperé un tiempo de más de diez minutos y al darle power, el TV ya había quedado en los brazos de Morfeo: quedaba en standby. Desconectando el TV procedí a destaparlo y sin pensar mucho cambié el condensador de 33uF 50V de filtro para la alimentación Vcc del oscilador interno del regulador de fuente primaria IC801 el cual es el responsable de Retardo de encendido en la mayoría de los casos sin embargo la falla continuaba. 

En este chasis, los otros condensadores que deben ser reemplazados serían C819 y C821 de 100uF / 25V ambos para la tensiones de 5V para IF y 8V para el oscilador horizontal del integrado jungla. Al realizar el cambio de dichos condensadores, conectando y dándole power el TV, éste encendió perfectamente con buena imagen y sonido. Haciendo desconexión y conexión de varios minutos, el tv encendió rápidamente tras darle power comprobando que el retardo de encendido había Sido solucionado. Reparación exitosa 100%.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: Se apaga.

Luego de unos días de ausencia sin postear acá en este tema, nuevamente quiero comentar la reparación de un TV LG el cual presentaba una falla típica en estos chasis, conectándolo a la red y tras darle power la imagen perfecta y el sonido pero luego de unos 5 o menos minutos se apagaba volviendo a modo standby. Al destaparlo la solución en este caso, solo es variar por debajo el valor óhmico de la FR403 2.2 ohmios que al desvalorizarse al menos 1 ohmio se activa la protección por OCP. Al encender el TV, éste funcionó por más de 1 hora dando como finiquitada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung KS9B

Síntoma: Se apaga.

Este TV que si bien tenía la misma falla que el anterior (el LG) las causas eran diferentes. Conectando el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led de standby encendió tras darle power. El TV encendió con buena imagen y sonido pero transcurridos 4 minutos aproximadamente el TV se apagó completamente sin modo standby. 

Al desconectar y encender nuevamente, el apagado era cada vez más rápido por lo que sospeché de la fuente de poder. Destapando el TV, noté que el condensador de 10uF /250V estaba inflado, así que cambiándolo encendí el TV pero luego de unos pocos minutos el TV se apagaba quedando completamente muerto. Desconectando todo, toqué el disipador del Integrado PWM regulador de la fuente primaria y tuve que quitar la mano en menos de un segundo porque estaba tan  caliente como para asar una arepa rellena . Analizando la alta temperatura en el regulador de fuente, concluí que el condensador gordo de filtro para la tensión 155Vdc del primario se podría encontrar averiado a pesar de que físicamente se veía bien. Al bajar el condensador, uno de los pines quedó sembrado en el PCB así que esto confirmaba mis sospechas. Buscando en mi bolso de chécheres, encontré un condensador de 150uF / 400V y colocándolo, el TV encendió perfectamente. Luego de una hora de estar encendido funcionando ok sin interrupciones, concluí que la labor había terminado. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Sankey modelo CT21N81

Síntoma: Se apaga.

Una vecina me comentaba que su TV tenía una falla extraña y era porque luego de que ella misma le  cambió el fusible su TV no mejoraba nada al respecto .

Al llegar a su casa y al conectarlo, le di power y encendió perfectamente con buena imagen pero en pocos segundos la imagen se redujo en los laterales y el TV se apagó completamente sin regresar a modo standby. Todavía la señora seguía hablando acerca del fusible . Destapando el TV noté que todos los condensadores estaban en buen estado (visualmente hablando) y verificando el condensador gordo principal del primario la tensión llegaba correctamente: 155Vdc sin ningún tipo de variación. Dándole power al TV, el circuito de salida horizontal arrancó mostrándose imagen en pantalla  pero en dos o tres segundos el TV quedaba totalmente muerto. No había tensión de standby 5V ni otra tensión de secundario así que empecé a verificar del lado del primario cada componente que polariza al regulador PWM STRW6554 encontrando que la R514 de 36K que conecta a GND el pin 5 del mencionado integrado se encontraba desvalorizada a 67K. Reemplazando dicha resistencia por dos de 18K en serie, procedí a conectar el TV y ¡listo! Todos las tensiones de secundario se encontraban perfectamente excepto la tensión de standby de 5V en el pin 8 del Integrado EEPROM la cual se encontraba en 3.1V debido a que la R704 de 100 ohmios que lleva dicha tensión a ese pin se encontraba desvalorizada por encima de 2K. Reemplazando la resistencia, ya la tensión en el pin 8 de la memoria EEPROM era de 5V y dándole power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con imagen nítida y buen sonido terminando la reparación y "No era el fusible, señora ". Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV Samsung chasis KS9A

Síntoma: Sin imagen.

Al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, el Led de standby encendía normalmente. Al presionar power el TV arrancaba pero sin imagen. En pocos segundos un ligero humo salía de las aberturas de la tapa y jb olor a quemado desagradable. Dándole power, el TV nuevamente volvía a standby. 

Al destapar el TV, nuevamente conecté y di power el TV para determinar rápidamente cuál origen del humo descubriendo que el condensador de 4.7 nanos (CR401) que hace parte del circuito sandcastle estaba fisurado y quemado ocasionando la humarada. Cambiando dicho condensador pero también el condensador de muestra sandcastle CR404S (681p 2KV) y la resistencia de R414 de 15K, procedí a conectar y al darle power al TV, éste encendió perfectamente con hermosa imagen y buen sonido dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG LED MODELO 42LA6130 

Síntoma: No enciende.

Al conectar el tv a la red eléctrica sólo encendía el Led rojo de Standby pero al presionar power el Led se apagaba indicando esto que había buen funcionamiento del circuito de control pero no habia ni audio ni vídeo, ni encendido del backlight. Al presionar power el tv volvía al modo Standby.

Destapando el TV, no encontré nada visualmente sospechoso así que me dedique directamente a buscar con mi tester en diodo algun transistor, diodo o resistencia en la fuente de poder esclava que provee los 24V-B para audio y otras secciones y 12V para procesador de video ya que estas dos tensiones estaban ausente. Sin embargo no había transistores ni  diodos en cortos, además que todas las resistencias se encontraban perfectas. Desconectando todo me di la tarea de analizar dicha fuente de poder esclava ya que no tenía diagrama en mano, usé lápiz y papel para realizar como era su funcionamiento.

Las tensiones de 24V-B y 12V provienen ambas de la tensión 24V-A directamente desde la fuente pero que se derivan de esta por medio de un switch on/off Q201 mosfet canal P con VDS 60V y ID 6A  controlado por el circuito standby en su gate sin embargo, si bien el circuito standby estaba activando correctamente a dicho mosfet, la tensión de 24V-B de salida a través de su pin drain era ausente aún cuando estaba presente la tensión de entrada 24V en su pin Source. Con esto concluí que este transistor mosfet canal P era el sospechoso de la ausencia de dicho voltaje 24V-B que a su vez entraba en el IC regulador dil8 IC202 NR891D que provee a través de su salida la tensión de 12V. Saliendo a comprar el mosfet canal P (en mi cementerio de repuestos tengo puro canal N) reemplacé el mosfet original y al conectar la fuente y darle power, Listo! Las tensiones de 24V-B y 12V aparecieron perfectamente. Al colocar la fuente con la tarjeta Main y backlight, y conectar y darle power, encendió perfectamente sólo haciendo un cambio de C3417 smd condensador de filtro para 24V-B para el amplificador de audio el cuál provocaba un sobreconsumo en dicha línea. El TV quedó funcionando perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido. Reparación 100% exitosa.. 
(Disculpen el periódico  pero ya eran muchos días que no posteaba )


----------



## Don Plaquetin

moonwalker dijo:


> Al colocar la fuente con la tarjeta Main y backlight, y conectar y darle power, encendió perfectamente sólo haciendo un cambio de C3417 smd condensador de filtro para 24V-B para el amplificador de audio el cuál provocaba un sobreconsumo en dicha línea. El TV quedó funcionando perfectamente con buena imagen y buen sonido. Reparación 100% exitosa..


Falla entre las comunes, la etapa de audio destruye la fuente. Lo vi en varios equipos. (obvio hablando de SmartTV amplificador class D)              ¿obsolescencia programada?


----------



## moonwalker

TV SIMPLY CHASIS PH08KX-N22

Síntoma: No sintoniza canales.

Una amiga me comentaba que por más que colocara cualquier tipo de antena, su TV ya  no sintonizaba los canales  así que pasando un momento por su casa al encenderlo, comprobé que era así sólo el ráster o lluvia se apreciaba con la autoprogramación de sintonía desde el menú. 

Al destapar el TV el circuito parecía la ciudad perdida ; no sé distinguían los componentes por la capa gruesa de tierra y mugre así que haciendo una limpieza con cepillo y blower, empecé a observar los puentes metálicos que ya se habían sulfatado pero la experiencia en este chasis me indica que el puente metálico W391 es el que frecuentemente se sulfata, pudriéndose y por ende dejando de llevar la tensión de 33V desde la fuente de poder al Tuner o sintonizador de canales. Buscando dicho puente metálico, prácticamente era tierra de óxido y al remover toda esa escoria y reemplazando con un nuevo puente metálico, al verificar la tensión en el pin 33V del Tuner, ésta ya se encontraba presente. Al conectar y darle power el TV , Coloqué  una antena y realizando la  autoprogramación desde el menú, los canales salieron perfectos con buena imagen y buen sonido dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: Imagen oscura

El TV de un amigo mío que al conectarlo y darle power se podía escuchar el audio pero sin imagen. Al destapar ubiqué directamente el circuito de ABL cambiando los diodos D501 y D502 1N4148 y de esta manera la imagen apareció en pantalla pero verdosa y desenfocada. Comunicándole a mi amigo que ya no podía hacerse nada por su tv puesto que la pantalla ya se encontraba con sus cátodos agotados, le pedí que buscará su cadáver  lo más pronto posible ya que conseguir una pantalla por estos lares se hacía ya muy difícil por no decir imposible. Sin embargo el hombre me dio la sorpresa cuando se apareció con una pantalla del mismo chasis que le habían vendido económica. Instalando la nueva pantalla, y haciendo un sellado con silicona a la base del socket que ya permitía un escape de alto voltaje de Focus, tras encender el TV, la imagen quedó perfecta consiguiendo por decir un milagro en este vicario de mil batallas . Reparación exitosa 100%.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Marca:* Noblex

*Modelo:* 29TC664F

*Falla:* La pantalla muestra la imagen con efecto cojín

*Solución:* Repasar todas las soldaduras de la etapa horizontal y cambiar Q462. Este transistor esta expuesto a los 180V de +b misma y a la vez al estar pegado al disipador de Q461 suele desoldarse y eso alcanza para que pase de estar trabajado a quemarse.

 

Falla común en este modelo.


----------



## moonwalker

TV LG chasis SC-023A

Síntoma: No enciende.

Me llegó este TV que al conectarlo a la red eléctrica sólo encendía el Led de Standby pero al darle power, dicho led se apagaba indicando esto un funcionamiento normal del circuito de control pero no habia arranque del circuito de salida horizontal. 

Al destaparlo y escharle un vistazo se encontró la causa del problema: la tarjeta principal se encontraba partida en la parte del circuito horizontal con una fisura en la pista que conecta la tensión +B al flyback y lógicamente no había activación en éste último. Haciendo un raspe de todas las fisuras, se empalmaron todas las pistas partidas con puentes  y soldadura y al conectar y darle power el TV, listo! Arrancó con vídeo  pero no había imagen en la pantalla, sólo lluvia luego de colocar una antena y hacer una autoprogramación. Verificando los voltajes de alimentación para el sintonizador encontré perfectamente los 5V y 33V así que por la premura coloqué uno que tenía a mano para pruebas pero aún así el problema persistía, no había sintonía de canales. Apagando y desconectando todo, empecé a verificar la comunicación digital entre el microjungla y el sintonizador SCL y SDA encontrando que éste último no daba continuidad entre ambos (debía dar 330 ohmios por una resistencia en serie de dicho valor que separa al sinto y al microjungla). Dirigiéndome a la sospechosa resistencia con código R39 de 330 ohmios al sólo moverla se partió rápidamente así que era la causante de la ausencia de comunicación de esa línea SDA entre el Tuner y el micro. 

Reemplazando la resistencia al conectar el TV y darle power los canales aparecieron perfectos con buena imagen y buen sonido dando como terminada la reparación. Reparación 100% exitosa.


----------



## flaco-urbano

Samsung UN32J5500, no enciende la fuente.
La solución fue reemplazar el controlador S3330 por un LD7575. Sólo hay que quitar un puente en pin 1 y colocar un resistor de 100KΩ entre este pin y tierra.


----------

